# Rooftop SE Asia



## Vnsmkr (Sep 17, 2015)

Been procrastrinating for a while, but found some cheap starter cups so off we go straight into dirt:

1 × tga chernobyl, 2 x tga conspiracy kush, 2 x tga quantum kush, 4 x world of seeds south Africa kwazulu, 1 x barney's farm critical kush, 2 x sensi shiva skunk, 2 x Jordan of islands god's ak47, 1 x boddhi buddhas hand.

Critical kush and shiva skunk are fems and rest are regular seeds.

Also threw some local viet seed in with veggies to see if I can find a diamond in the ruff.

Carbon copy of previous rooftop grows except to a change of local organic peat based soil + local compost. Started off seeds in "dixie cups" and will up pot to square Styrofoam ice chests.

VNSMKR


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 17, 2015)

Im here to join ya mate

Gd luck man


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 17, 2015)

Cool mate, welcome to the fun


----------



## oragrow (Sep 17, 2015)

I'll be here too,


----------



## cassinfo (Sep 17, 2015)

Chernobyl. Hopefully you'll get that bomb ass phoeno. Them gals where so frosty it was ridiculous!! She was a beast but leggy. Looked like Popeye arms on olive oyl body! Good luck.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 17, 2015)

welcome peeps. 

I have run chernobyl few times previously and really liked her.


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 17, 2015)

Subbed up and looking forward to it Vnsmkr


----------



## tannersmokin247 (Sep 17, 2015)

Sounds interesting! I want to order some tga seeds for next season. Mendo dope is the shit


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 18, 2015)

Yeah they got some killer beats. I started running some tga few years ago and I like the flavours. And I like variety so they add to the mix


----------



## thewanderer718 (Sep 18, 2015)

Wow sounds like i need to add chernobyl to my list. Thats why i love this site !!!!!!


----------



## vostok (Sep 18, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> and will up pot to square Styrofoam ice chests.VNSMKR


Now thats an idea ...great for insulating the roots from that heat, but do ensure you have enough holes to drain in them 
...post a journal if you can, thx


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2015)

Seed collection:
Dinafem Seeds Critical 2.0 Auto - 1 seed
G13 Labs Purple Haze Feminized - 1 seed
TGA Space Candy - 1 seed
Medicann Blue Mountain Durban - 2 seeds
Medicann Mazari Grape - 2 seeds
Mandala Seeds Kalichakra - 4 seeds
Gage Green Irie OG - 10 seeds
Rare Dankness Ghost of Leeroy - 2 seeds
Rare Dankness Flo OG - 12 seeds
Rare Dankness Scotts OG - 8 seeds
Norstar Genetics Bubba Fresh - 3 seeds
Norstar Genetics Sugar Kiss - 4 seeds
Boddhi Seeds Synergy - 3 seeds
Boddhi Seeds Buddhas Hand - 10 seeds
Sensi Seeds Shiva Skunk Feminized - 1 seed
Jordan of the Islands Gods Bud x AK47 - 1 seed
World of Seeds South Africa Kwazulu - 3 seeds
Mr Nice Seeds NL5 x Skunk - 15 seeds
Dinafem Seeds White Widow Feminized - 10 seeds
FEMINIZED CH9 Seeds Black Widow x Blue Lemon Thai - 2 seeds
FEMINIZED Cali Connection Seeds Jupiter OG - 2 seeds
FEMINIZED Dinafem Seeds OG Kush AUTO - 2 seeds
FEMINIZED Cali Connection Seeds Louis XIII OG - 2 seeds
FEMINIZED Humboldt Seed Organization Green Crack - 2 seeds
Karma Genetics Seeds AG13 x Biker - 12 seeds
Karma Genetics Seeds Headbanger - 12 seeds
Karma Genetics Seeds Karma OG - 12 seeds
Karma Genetics Seeds Where's My Bike - 12 seeds
Humboldt Seed Organization Green Crack Feminized - 10 seeds
Reserva Privada Tangie - 2 seeds
World of Seeds Landraces Wild Thailand - 2 seeds
Top Tao Seeds Outdoor Mix - 2 seeds
World of Seeds Landraces Pakistan Valley - 2 seeds
World of Seeds Landraces South African Kwazulu - 2 seeds
Karma Genetics Seeds 24k White Gold - 20 seeds
TGA Subcool Seeds Chernobyl - 10 seeds
TGA Subcool Seeds Conspiracy Kush - 11 seeds
TGA Subcool Seeds Dr Who - 12 seeds
TGA Subcool Seeds Quantum Kush - 11 seeds
Nirvana Seeds Wonder Woman Feminized - 10 seeds
Humboldt Seed Organization Blue Dream Feminized - 10 seeds
Vietnamese, Cambodian, Thai - A lot

Ice chests work well and yes they have rows of 1" or 25mm holes punched in them for drainage


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 19, 2015)

Holy fuck man.
One order or what you have collected ,?
Im drunk.excuse the questions


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2015)

Ha ha nah this is some years worth. Enjoy the drunkeness


----------



## oragrow (Sep 19, 2015)

excellent seed collection,


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2015)

8 of 15 above the soil this morning


----------



## tannersmokin247 (Sep 19, 2015)

Pics plzzz!!very curious


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 19, 2015)

A rooftop in Vietnam... I was just five on my first morning on a rooftop in Vietnam, it was a seven story apartment building in downtown Saigon, across the street from the Scottish army barracks- gotta love those bagpipes on the PA at 5 sharp every morning!

I remember it so well because it was a great view... and because my dad showed me the picture on the front page of the morning news. It was a scene of suitcases and shoes strewn about in front of a chunk of 707 fuselage. The VC had shot down a civilian airliner on approach to Tan Son Nhut airbase... the very flight we'd have chosen if we'd had the extra fare. The sky was very blue that day, the puffy clouds extra pretty...

So ya, more pics- because I'd really like to go visit again someday soon and enjoy the place without all the olive drab uniforms.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2015)

Yeah man no drab colors here. Should visit sometime. May never leave like I have done.

There are many such beautiful places and people worldwide and we go and fuck them up with war. I have been fortunate to visit a few of those places.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 20, 2015)

I have a thing for wonder woman if u can find room for one


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2015)

Yeah will make room after seeing yours and GB's


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 20, 2015)

Awesome rooftop pic! I can see a freighter ship between the buildings. What are all the big silver cylinders on people's roofs?


----------



## texasjack (Sep 20, 2015)

scratch that. Not gas. Water?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2015)

Water tanks on the roofs. Yes that is the South China Sea in background or East Sea as its called here. 5 minute walk....


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 20, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Water tanks on the roofs. Yes that is the South China Sea in background or East Sea as its called here. 5 minute walk....


YOU'RE MAKING ME HUNGRY. I remember how awesome the local cuisine is!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2015)

So this morning the ones which arent out of soil yet are: 2× south africa kwazulu & 2× gods bud x ak47 1× quantum kush.
FYI I dont germinate prior just straight into medium

Nothing like a good cup of vietnamese coffee with ice, cafe da though yeah the food is very tasty and mostly fresh

First few years I lived here I had a great view of a small mountainside and sea then my neighbors started showing up and building up, fucking up my view and some of the sun . But this is what we call "advancing"....pfff

Still a nice place and somewhat sleepier than other places.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 20, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> View attachment 3503641


Fuck yea buddy! Hope you get some killer plants man. I hate we didnt get to meet up this year.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Fuck yea buddy! Hope you get some killer plants man. I hate we didnt get to meet up this year.


Thanks bro. Yeah was bit aggrivated as didn't get to met up with @Mohican either; company I was contracting to cut a few of us who were consulting so I changed work venue to oman after only 1 trip


----------



## Jalepandro (Sep 21, 2015)

Keep up the good effort. Many of us get discouraged at some point or another, so embrace your perseverance!

I'm a little drunk as well, but oh well.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 21, 2015)

All popped up so far except the gods bud × ak. Barneys Farm Critical Kush and Boddhi Buddhas Hand are winning the seedling vigor race so far


----------



## luciferi (Sep 21, 2015)

hey wow where is that?? Im in thailand got a grow going here been doing indoors starting to do outdoors though... Think im gonna have to wait till april though any advice??


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 21, 2015)

Next door to you. What part of Thailand? 

I run strictly outdoors though have option aof coverered and fans, and where I am it doesnt follow rainy season so much. I usually go May - October & Oct - Jan


----------



## luciferi (Sep 21, 2015)

thats cool.. I am in thailand.. I have a grow this year but trying to plan stuff for next year better.. planning maybe to try veg them indoors for 90days then putting outdoors.. any strains you recommend my outdoor plants always get attacked by insects.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 21, 2015)

Replaced the gods ak with another shiva skunk and another buddhas hand. 

The gods ak never cracked and to be honest I remember the first gods ak seeds doing the same.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 21, 2015)

luciferi said:


> thats cool.. I am in thailand.. I have a grow this year but trying to plan stuff for next year better.. planning maybe to try veg them indoors for 90days then putting outdoors.. any strains you recommend my outdoor plants always get attacked by insects.View attachment 3504727
> View attachment 3504728
> View attachment 3504729
> View attachment 3504730
> View attachment 3504731


Cool. Good luck with them. Yes an indoor veg for that amount of time should suit very well before throwing them out. 

I plant companion plants to keep insects under control, basil, mint, etc. 

Check into tropical variety plants heavier sativas, not heavy indicas, due to humidity and heat. For instance, have run durban poison, shiva skunk, skunk 1, ak47, chernobyl, dr who, conspiracy kush, quantum kush, and some autos that did well.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 21, 2015)

Had my mountain bike repaired yesterday and after good ride this morning I just rearranged patio, cleaned things up, and planted a load of veggies (mustard, tomatoes, peppers, squash, & some vietnamese herbs). Fkn lovely day out


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 21, 2015)

See the ignorant misinformation that is even shared here:

http://tuoitrenews.vn/society/30536/illusioncausing-stimulant-called-american-weed-traded-openly-in-ho-chi-minh-city

Obviously written by someone who knows.... Ignorance really is bliss, but it infuriates me that some people do believe this sort of SHIT


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 22, 2015)

Updated List:
Dinafem Seeds Critical 2.0 Auto - 1 seed
G13 Labs Purple Haze Feminized - 1 seed
TGA Space Candy - 1 seed
Medicann Blue Mountain Durban - 2 seeds
Medicann Mazari Grape - 2 seeds
Mandala Seeds Kalichakra - 4 seeds
Gage Green Irie OG - 10 seeds
Gage Green Mindscape - 10 seeds
Gage Green Aloha Grape Stomper - 10 seeds
Gage Green Great Gems - 10 seeds
Rare Dankness Ghost of Leeroy - 2 seeds
Rare Dankness Flo OG - 12 seeds
Rare Dankness Scotts OG - 8 seeds
Norstar Genetics Bubba Fresh - 3 seeds
Norstar Genetics Sugar Kiss - 4 seeds
Boddhi Seeds Synergy - 3 seeds
Boddhi Seeds Buddhas Hand - 9 seeds
Jordan of the Islands Gods Bud x AK47 - 1 seed
Mr Nice Seeds NL5 x Skunk - 15 seeds
Dinafem Seeds White Widow Feminized - 10 seeds
CH9 Seeds Black Widow x Blue Lemon Thai Feminized- 3 seeds
Cali Connection Seeds Jupiter OG Feminized - 3 seeds
Dinafem Seeds OG Kush Auto Feminized - 3 seeds
Cali Connection Seeds Louis XIII OG Feminized - 3 seeds
Humboldt Seed Organization Green Crack Feminized - 3 seeds
Karma Genetics Seeds AG13 x Biker - 12 seeds
Karma Genetics Seeds Headbanger - 12 seeds
Karma Genetics Seeds Karma OG - 12 seeds
Karma Genetics Seeds Where's My Bike - 12 seeds
Humboldt Seed Organization Green Crack Feminized - 10 seeds
Humboldt Seed Organization 707 Headband Feminized - 10 seeds
Reserva Privada Tangie - 2 seeds
World of Seeds Landraces Wild Thailand - 2 seeds
Top Tao Seeds Outdoor Mix - 2 seeds
World of Seeds Landraces Pakistan Valley - 2 seeds
World of Seeds Landraces South African Kwazulu - 5 seeds
Karma Genetics Seeds 24k White Gold - 20 seeds
TGA Subcool Seeds Chernobyl - 10 seeds
TGA Subcool Seeds Conspiracy Kush - 11 seeds
TGA Subcool Seeds Dr Who - 12 seeds
TGA Subcool Seeds Quantum Kush - 11 seeds
Nirvana Seeds Wonder Woman Feminized - 10 seeds
Humboldt Seed Organization Blue Dream Feminized - 10 seeds
Vietnamese, Cambodian, Thai - A lot


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 22, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Updated List:
> Dinafem Seeds Critical 2.0 Auto - 1 seed
> G13 Labs Purple Haze Feminized - 1 seed
> TGA Space Candy - 1 seed
> ...


Gee man u got some killer proven strains by reputable breeders


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 22, 2015)

Enough to last for a fkn while


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 22, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Enough to last for a fkn while


Nothing wrong with that! I'm enjoying both the grow diary and the in situ travelogue... keep up the good work!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 22, 2015)

Along with the happy seedlings have just planted pak choy, mustard lettuce, cherry roma tomatoes, green pea sprouts, pumpkin shoots, california capiscum, purple jalapeno, cucumber, & 3 different types runner beans.

Picking through my stock of pepper seeds now.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 22, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Along with the happy seedlings have just planted pak choy, mustard lettuce, cherry roma tomatoes, green pea sprouts, pumpkin shoots, california capiscum, purple jalapeno, & 3 different types runner beans.
> 
> Picking through my stock of pepper seeds now


Got any habeneros etc or hotter ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 22, 2015)

Heres what just went into smallish containers:

Thai, lemon drop, padron, maui purple, kkorika jolokia, bhut jolokia, purple jalapeno, california capiscum, assorted capiscum

Later once they establish theyll go into bigger styrofoam. No winters to speak of here 25-40 year round and about 1 hr and a bit time difference all year


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 22, 2015)

Man yoj have some great crosses in your stash too. I saw several great strains.


Vnsmkr said:


> Heres what just went into smallish containers:
> 
> Thai, lemon drop, padron, maui purple, kkorika jolokia, bhut jolokia, purple jalapeno, california capiscum, assorted capiscum
> 
> Later once they establish theyll go into bigger styrofoam. No winters to speak of here 25-40 year round and about 1 hr and a bit time difference all year


My peppers did fuck all up here this year


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 22, 2015)

Cheers. Yeah man I pay attention to what others are running succesfully which can work here. I think there are also some future crosses in the making. Hopefully all the peppers I put in take off. Time will tell.

Re: that link hawaiihealingtree, I got into making EM last year and that helped alot. Some really good info between that one and theunconventionalfarmer




Dr.D81 said:


> Man yoj have some great crosses in your stash too. I saw several great strains.
> 
> My peppers did fuck all up here this year


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 22, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Cheers. Yeah man I pay attention to what others are running succesfully which can work here. I think there are also some future crosses in the making. Hopefully all the peppers I put in take off. Time will tell.
> 
> Re: that link hawaiihealingtree, I got into making EM last year and that helped alot. Some really good info between that one and theunconventionalfarmer


Yea i read through it and with make a couple batches to try


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 23, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Heres what just went into smallish containers:
> 
> Thai, lemon drop, padron, maui purple, kkorika jolokia, bhut jolokia, purple jalapeno, california capiscum, assorted capiscum
> 
> Later once they establish theyll go into bigger styrofoam. No winters to speak of here 25-40 year round and about 1 hr and a bit time difference all year


Jolikia !! Killer chillis man fuck yeah
Styrofoam you talk of is that like foam.eskys or something ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 23, 2015)

Yeah its just foam eskys.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 23, 2015)

Cool on the chilis. Yeah had a bhut jolokai in denmark about 4 yrs ago and it was fkn HOT


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 23, 2015)

I.used a foam esky last season but didnt like it but i think.i had a drainage problem being the fact i had it sitting on concrete and only holes in the side for drainage not the bottom.
I think.if i raised it of the ground a added a bit of perlite to it it wouldnt have got so stinky in the heat u know what i mean ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 23, 2015)

Yep, so its key to punch holes in bottom for drainage then flip the lid over and sit the esky on top of the lid. Also if no lid available i elevate on bricks to keep off hot ass surface and drainage


----------



## luciferi (Sep 23, 2015)

Yo where abouts are you in Vietnam?? Would love to take trip there sometime... you should come to chiang mai sometime too


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 23, 2015)

It's not that free yet on this side of the world. Suffice to say southern. Yeah Chang Mai is nice place


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 23, 2015)

Do you still run mandala? @ vnsmkr


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 23, 2015)

Still have some kalichakra which will go out sometime @Corso312. Any advice or pointers? Whats your experience with Mandala?


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 23, 2015)

Only grew satori...loved it ...hear all their strains are lite feeders ..satori was. 


I just ordered ganesh.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 23, 2015)

I have Mandala 1 on my list as well to try. They make some very consistent strains from what I hear and they are very cost effectives compared to alot of others


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 23, 2015)

Only tried Kalichakra so far and I did like it


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 23, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yep, so its key to punch holes in bottom for drainage then flip the lid over and sit the esky on top of the lid. Also if no lid available i elevate on bricks to keep off hot ass surface and drainage


Gotchya


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 24, 2015)

Made some chocolate walnut brownies with coconut oil and ~60 grams of vaped up flowers ground up with mortar; probably 75-80% vaped. I had 2 and I already started laughing after only 45 minutes, WINNER


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 24, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Made some chocolate walnut brownies with coconut oil and ~60 grams of vaped up flowers ground up with mortar; probably 75-80% vaped. I had 2 and I already started laughing after only 45 minutes, WINNER


Duh, now I feel dumb! Instead of just tossing all the vaped weed, I could have been baking with it? It's already been decarboxylized!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 24, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Duh, now I feel dumb! Instead of just tossing all the vaped weed, I could have been baking with it? It's already been decarboxylized!


Yea that is what @SomeGuy does with his. He has a jar it goes in after the volcano


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 24, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Duh, now I feel dumb! Instead of just tossing all the vaped weed, I could have been baking with it? It's already been decarboxylized!


Sometimes the vape stuff has a better effect or should say a more relaxed one as I can't stop laughing, at everything


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 24, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Yea that is what @SomeGuy does with his. He has a jar it goes in after the volcano


Yep same here. From SSV and Pax2 into a jar then about every 2 months I have a desert


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 25, 2015)

Not much happening here yet though I did yank a few slow starters. The lineup so far is barneys farm critical kush fem, 4x sensi shiva skunk fems, tga chernobyl, 2x tga conspiracy kush, tga dr who, tga quantum kush, 2x wos south africa kwazulu, & 2x boddhi buddhas hand. 

Fucking been windy last few nights, but just started up this avo and I brought the babies in until it fucks off; they are a bit young for these gusts. Doing some cajun barbeque prawns tomorrow at the beach wrapped up in tortillas...with choco fudge "get down" brownies and some spanish sangria. Just thinking about all this I may just roll me up a hash blunt, hmmmm


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 25, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Not much happening here yet though I did yank a few slow starters. The lineup so far is barneys farm critical kush fem, 4x sensi shiva skunk fems, tga chernobyl, 2x tga conspiracy kush, tga dr who, tga quantum kush, 2x wos south africa kwazulu, & 2x boddhi buddhas hand.
> 
> Fucking been windy last few nights, but just started up this avo and I brought the babies in until it fucks off; they are a bit young for these gusts. Doing some cajun barbeque prawns tomorrow at the beach wrapped up in tortillas...with choco fudge "get down" brownies and some spanish sangria. Just thinking about all this I may just roll me up a hash blunt, hmmmm


sounds like yer weekend is gonna be a gd one!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 25, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> sounds like yer weekend is gonna be a gd one!


Yeah man, I tell you, and I am ripped on brownies and vapes, if you lean towards the positive, have some good music, good people, good weed, good food, good sex in your life, and some good whiskeys, brews, wine whatever you prefer...you will ALWAYS have a good weekend....This will be a good one for sure and even better 3 mos from now when some of these ladies are done


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 25, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah man, I tell you, and I am ripped on brownies and vapes, if you lean towards the positive, have some good music, good people, good weed, good food, good sex in your life, and some good whiskeys, brews, wine whatever you prefer...you will ALWAYS have a good weekend....This will be a good one for sure and even better 3 mos from now when some of tfucken hell @redeyedfrog is this our brother from my mother or yours?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 25, 2015)

I enjoy it here. Good people from all round this beautiful world. Like to know what cunt invented a passport and put a choke hold on people.....People of the world

Stay high - Free the Weed


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 25, 2015)

I like it here, as in Outdoor RIU, as there is so much positivity and knowledge...and of course I love it here in SEA, fkn beautiful people, food, weather, etc etc etc


----------



## redeyedfrog (Sep 25, 2015)

Maybe same father lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 25, 2015)

Good morning world!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 25, 2015)

Woke up logged in coffee and chilling..10am here few beers last nite...this that you woke up to is awesome !! 
Lifes simple isnt it ...have a gd day man


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 25, 2015)

Sun is just setting here on the front range of the Rocky Mountains of northern Colorado...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 25, 2015)

I was up at the crack of ass this morning 245 and this was on my bike ride about 530. Yes nice days. On my 2nd coffee now about to go check on babies. You have a good weekend too


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 25, 2015)

Made up some cajun marinade for the prawns. Throwing 2kg medium-large on the bbq later at this little beach side bar.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 25, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Made up some cajun marinade for the prawns. Throwing 2kg medium-large on the bbq later at this little beach side bar.


Oh, thanks- now I'm jealous AND hungry!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 25, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Made up some cajun marinade for the prawns. Throwing 2kg medium-large on the bbq later at this little beach side bar.


Hell yea i brought a big stash of cajun seasonings out of louisiana up here.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 25, 2015)

Off to the beach I go. 3 seeds were popping through soil few minutes ago.

Just scored these from Greenman Organics
Black Malawi, Shoji OG, Moonrocker F2, Sourkaberry, & Variety Pack incl Black Rhino, Copper Rhino, Deep Chunk IBL

http://www.greenmanorganics.net/#!greenman-organic-seeds-strain-list/ciqt


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 25, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Oh, thanks- now I'm jealous AND hungry!


Sorry didnt mean to make you hungry


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 25, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hell yea i brought a big stash of cajun seasonings out of louisiana up here.


Tonys is always a staple and they are easy to make. Blend your own


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 26, 2015)

I've been out to the beach "modulating" as Bubbleman and the crew would say on Hash Church and I just had an epiphany...Wonder if I could get all my seeds going, like tomorrow, every one of them, in the space I have, just be surrounded by weed? Wow would that smell great, if only we lived in a place which werent fuken retarded...prohibiting an herb which grows from the dirt but selling alcohol like its carnival, 24/7 hours x 365 days. Must be the money....


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 26, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Sorry didnt mean to make you hungry


Bullshit, lol

I ended up going out last night and jammin' with my DJ buddy, so I had a good time too.

I'm amazed at how fast your plants respond especially germination speed. It's gotta be the jungle!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 26, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Bullshit, lol
> 
> I ended up going out last night and jammin' with my DJ buddy, so I had a good time too.
> 
> I'm amazed at how fast your plants respond especially germination speed. It's gotta be the jungle!


Cool glad to hear you had an enjoyable one.

Close to the equator, light cycles consistent, brightness of sunlight, and being close to the jungle doesnt hurt.

Got all sorts of veges popping up this morning from my "plantathon" last week


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 26, 2015)

i like plantathons


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 26, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> i like plantathons


Me too. Just wish I had more room to do so. Makes you get creative...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 26, 2015)

Garden shots 27 Sept


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 27, 2015)

Just ordered a batch of glass .5ml corked bottles for seed storage and filled up the kiddie pool for the 2 kiddies


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 28, 2015)

After I yanked a few slow starting seedlings I ended up with 1× Barneys Farm Critical Kush, 2× Boddhi Buddhas Hand, 2× WOS S. Africa Kwazulu, 3× Sensi Shiva Skunk, 1× TGA Chernobyl, 2× TGA Conspiracy Kush, 2× TGA Dr Who, 1× TGA Quantum Kush, 1× TGA Space Candy.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Sep 28, 2015)

You have some nice crosses in there. You should find some nice plants. Do you save cuts or just going to let them run?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 28, 2015)

Previously just let them run and collected pollen from some males which were favorable, for later down road seed production. All been run from seed.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 29, 2015)

Transplanted a couple today to next stage. Critical Kush on left, Buddhas Hand right and more moving soon.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 29, 2015)

The roots looked nice and healthy on both. Will get some shots next transplant when I move the next 4


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 29, 2015)

Not to leave out local sativa started in 5 gal bucket (prob 3.5 - 4 gal soil) and will up pot her (or him depending) to ~10 gal esky. Last time I had any locals running she was huge.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 30, 2015)

Just tossed a G13 Purple Haze and the last Gods AK47 into the 2x starter cups I emptied today. These 2 will go on the back side of the rooftop with some termuric/ginger


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 30, 2015)

Right on brah, good to see you're keeping busy. How's the local strains? I know there's got to be some great long flowering sativa strains over there. I'm pretty interested in the African Kwazulu too. I'd bet a African/Vietnamese cross would be rad if you were going to make some seeds.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 30, 2015)

Some of the locals are pretty decent others watered down. I have found a few diamonds but they require so much time.

I was talking with a friend today who is from cali, grew up there in 60's and lived in mexico, vietnam, cambodia, philipinnes...he is trekking to nepal end of year and to philipinnes in april next year to seed hunt. He wants to cross some true (pre 1975) vietnamese (which is now grown in philipinnes he thinks) x nepalese and run a guerilla here. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 30, 2015)

Had 2 of the popped seedlings have the tops sheared off this morning clean, only nubs standing. Think it was these big dragonflies we get but didnt see it happen. Lost a Quantum Kush and Dr Who, Tossed 2x Flo OG from Rare Dankness in their place.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 30, 2015)

Little cunts whatever they were are fucking up my moon planting!!!


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 30, 2015)

Dang, at the seedling stage a light fabric like leggins can keep out the insects and don't harm growth rates in my experience.. Had a vicious war with nature gorilla growing with seedlings.. Ended up tenting with a light nylon... Food for thought


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 30, 2015)

Birds, willing to bet you.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 30, 2015)

They would have to have been fkn tiny. Not enough room to struggle under cage though I do see some killer moths from time to time.

Little reading this morning. The pumpkin shoots are quite prolific, a very good cover/ soil prep crop I would say. Chilis are popping up and runner beans are doing well. The basil always gets thick and its a good pest control (some rich terpenes some shitty bugs dont like) though its cool to see the little worker bees coming to get pollen.

Li      

**EDIT: An edible plant which prepares soil sounds good to me, will test further**


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 30, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Birds, willing to bet you.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 30, 2015)

Just topped up my feed barrels last night and 1 has fish hydroslate bubbling in, other just fresh water bubbling. Fck that shit stinks, but the plants love it.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 30, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Dang, at the seedling stage a light fabric like leggins can keep out the insects and don't harm growth rates in my experience.. Had a vicious war with nature gorilla growing with seedlings.. Ended up tenting with a light nylon... Food for thought


Good idea Indagrow. I just asked my wife to pick up some bird seed and I will make some bird feeders out of big plastic jars. Get them full on seed then maybe they'll leave the plants alone

Pimp it out with a few different seeds and maybe a fluid feeder as well and they wont want to eat greenery, who cares if they bring the clan. This will either be a good idea or a very bad one, but only way to find out eh


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 30, 2015)

Happy days...some vn/cambodge mix with a nepali uplift

No tobacco hashers here, only bud hashers. Shitty roll but itll do


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 1, 2015)

Daily sights


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 1, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Daily sightsView attachment 3511710View attachment 3511711 View attachment 3511712 View attachment 3511713 View attachment 3511714


Hell yea man! I love to travel and have never been to that region . I just love seeing new places, and that is one reason i have meet as many riu members as i have. I am not scared to take off and drive thousands of miles to kick it. Looks like a really cool place to raise your family. I want to go fishing on the Mei Kong one day.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 1, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Hell yea man! I love to travel and have never been to that region . I just love seeing new places, and that is one reason i have meet as many riu members as i have. I am not scared to take off and drive thousands of miles to kick it. Looks like a really cool place to raise your family. I want to go fishing on the Mei Kong one day.


Travel is awesome bro. Introduces you to so many cultures, thoughts, ideas, etc, etc, etc. Its a fairly cheap flight when comparable to long distance Asian flights from US (11-1500 bucks RT at right time). It is a great place to raise a family, such a slow pace comparable to that side, and I love that. Get your ass this way anytime, my wife is a Mekong girl (Ca Mau & Bac Lieu), and that is an open offer forever, because I dont ever plan to leave. Just give me a bit of advance


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 1, 2015)

Wife and family eat these. She says they are similar to sour mango, but not as sour

They get the size of racket balls or maybe tennis balls (just a guess) if allowed root space.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 1, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Just topped up my feed barrels last night and 1 has fish hydroslate bubbling in, other just fresh water bubbling. Fck that shit stinks, but the plants love it.


Oh, come on! You live in the land of nuoc mam, you should be used to nasty fishy smells!


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 1, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Wife and family eat these. She says they are similar to sour mango, but not as sour
> 
> They get the size of racket balls or maybe tennis balls (just a guess) if allowed root space.
> 
> View attachment 3511774


If that's a star fruit they have those here in the exotic food section haha I got one once, wasn't a huge fan.. Bit sour


So the take away is you live an exotic life...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 1, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Wife and family eat these. She says they are similar to sour mango, but not as sour
> 
> They get the size of racket balls or maybe tennis balls (just a guess) if allowed root space.
> 
> View attachment 3511774


Man now like 2017 some time we might just do that. Next years goal is to buy us a place and pay it off. But after that i want the family to start seeing the world like i was able to do.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 1, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Oh, come on! You live in the land of nuoc mam, you should be used to nasty fishy smells!


Haha true enough but i am not making nuoc mam on my roof!!!


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 1, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Haha true enough but i am not making nuoc mam on my roof!!!


No one would doubt you if that was your story, lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 1, 2015)

Just humped 200 dm3 of soil up 4 flights of stairs. Fkn thought I was gonna stroke out


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 1, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Just humped 200 dm3 of soil up 4 flights of stairs. Fkn thought I was gonna stroke out


...In the muggy heat. You da Monsta!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 1, 2015)

Yes and it is muggy here today, no breeze to speak of. So picked up 1/2 vege potting soil and 1/2 promix and will combine them. Also grabbed a couple kg of neem granules/pellets.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 1, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yes and it is muggy here today, no breeze to speak of. So picked up 1/2 vege potting soil and 1/2 promix and will combine them. Also grabbed a couple kg of neem granules/pellets.
> 
> View attachment 3512270


Hell yea got it going now!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 1, 2015)

Yeah I was just sitting up there staring at them. Growing is so fulfilling and relaxing for me


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 1, 2015)

Yea i love just watching them!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 1, 2015)

Woo Hoo some of my seed orders started showing up


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 2, 2015)

Few avo (afternoon) shots


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 2, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Few avo (afternoon) shots
> 
> View attachment 3512431 View attachment 3512432 View attachment 3512433


AAYYYY, lookin' number ONE, GI!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 2, 2015)

Helll fkn yeah, new spacecase grinder also showed up yesterday. Been using the same titanium one for the last 10 years and man it has seen some fkn weed, and it shows. I was actually getting a forearm workout with the old grinder even with buds broken down. New one, like slicing through coconut oil


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 2, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> You have some nice crosses in there. You should find some nice plants. Do you save cuts or just going to let them run?


Do you have a good link for a diy cloner? Need to get something up and running. What sort of time do cuttings last in crisper refrigerator? Any pointers on storage etc? @Mohican and Dr D


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 2, 2015)

So thats 10 transplanted so far. Another 6 popping up as I write this. Had 1 lanky seedling which got put in with some termuric & pea sprouts. If it makes it, cool, but if not no sweatt. Theres a storm off the Philippines now heading towards n. Viet and its dumping rain bands on us. Where the kids sit is covered sonall good. Oh yeah, boveda bricks showed up today.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 2, 2015)

Kicking into gear yeah !!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 2, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Kicking into gear yeah !!


Yeah bro, fuckn pumped. Just mixed up some soil and organic ammendments. Heard on Friday that company in Oman still waiting on approved start date for my next job, but nae worries as I hope I can get these plants along a bit before I have to fuck off for a month.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 2, 2015)

And for anyone who gives a shit, the seeds which were put down when the moon was waxxing definitely started faster. The seeds put down just after full moon are all up and out of soil, but took them longer to get there, and that is all strains that I have here. Indians had something right didnt they


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 3, 2015)

I'd put the cuttings in a glass of water on the counter before the crisper.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 3, 2015)

Corso312 said:


> I'd put the cuttings in a glass of water on the counter before the crisper.


Thanks Corso. Looking for best ways to preserve


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 3, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> And for anyone who gives a shit, the seeds which were put down when the moon was waxxing definitely started faster. The seeds put down just after full moon are all up and out of soil, but took them longer to get there, and that is all strains that I have here. Indians had something right didnt they


My best plant i transplanted to ground hole on waxxing last year she fucking went nuts


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 3, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> My best plant i transplanted to ground hole on waxxing last year she fucking went nuts


I will plant everything by it from now on. I used to just figure by month, but no more. And while I am waiting on fucking contract, time to get a patio roof back up, that shit wont work when I am at work; when I ask the wife if it rained today, she would say yeah a little......


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 3, 2015)

Rain stopped but wind still blasting about. Looks like everything is ok so far, some wind stress for sure, but will see more as tomorrow rolls in. Got everything tarped until this wind stops gusting


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 3, 2015)

Me and my 2 girls (3 & 6) will be busy in the morning planting loads of chilis and some more "salad" as my wife calls it (leafy greens). This morning started digging all the grow containers I had out, and it is quite the collection.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 3, 2015)

Always gd getting the kids involved..my kids love me growing chillis and helping but only my.oldest son (22) eat them with me


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 3, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Oh yeah, boveda bricks showed up today.


Hey brah, looking good and it's cool to see the pics of your area. I really enjoy seeing different parts of the world. 

Just FYI, I'd test out some of those Boveda packs with your buds before just throwing them in with everything. I'm in Hawaii and where I live the humidity stays pretty high all year and I assume your humidity is pretty high aaaand I'm not sure they work as good in places with higher humidity. They didn't work well for me. Everyone I read about using them was saying how great they were so I put some in with 2-3 units worth (I don't remember exactly) and it screwed my stuff up bad. Awhile after that I read of some other people having problems with them in higher humidity areas and they called Boveda and the rep just blew them off saying, "They work in every environment", maybe that's true in theory, but not in my reality and at least a couple other people that I read about online. I hope they work great for you though, just giving you a heads up; those guys cost me a good chunk of money on that round.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 3, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> Hey brah, looking good and it's cool to see the pics of your area. I really enjoy seeing different parts of the world.
> 
> Just FYI, I'd test out some of those Boveda packs with your buds before just throwing them in with everything. I'm in Hawaii and where I live the humidity stays pretty high all year and I assume your humidity is pretty high aaaand I'm not sure they work as good in places with higher humidity. They didn't work well for me. Everyone I read about using them was saying how great they were so I put some in with 2-3 units worth (I don't remember exactly) and it screwed my stuff up bad. Awhile after that I read of some other people having problems with them in higher humidity areas and they called Boveda and the rep just blew them off saying, "They work in every environment", maybe that's true in theory, but not in my reality and at least a couple other people that I read about online. I hope they work great for you though, just giving you a heads up; those guys cost
> me a good chunk of money on that round.


I always like to run small tests, Always, so will do and report back. Inappreciate the heads up as yes, it is humid here. Were you completely dry when you tossed in the packs just out of curiousity?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 3, 2015)

After a gusting/drenching storm yesterday all still standing at attention. Got to get on replacing my roof asap


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 3, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> After a gusting/drenching storm yesterday all still standing at attention. Got to get on replacing my roof asap


Storm might have invigorated them.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 3, 2015)

Didnt think most of them would still be standing the way wind was gusting but it is weed indeed


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 3, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Didnt think most of them would still be standing the way wind was gusting but it is weed indeed


Stiff breeze and a little moisture will stand them right up and make them strong!


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 3, 2015)

They will be better for it


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 3, 2015)

What part of Asia?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 4, 2015)

Near cambodia and thailand


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 4, 2015)

Did some cleaning and rearranging today. Grabbed some new air pumps for feed barrels.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 5, 2015)

Considering buying a tent (4x and 2 lights so that I can get these ladies pumped up before I put them out. Got a spare bedroom handy. And lots of ideas kicking around


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 6, 2015)

Just picked up a couple pounds of some stuff a guy grows on the border of cambodia down in the mekong delta and though it is seeded, its pretty nice bud, and its fire. Too bad the provincial police jacked him up, for a fucking plant no doubt... Started seeing this specific growers stuff a few years back and he actually produces a nice crop if he would just pull the males. Good stuff nonetheless....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 6, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Just picked up a couple pounds of some stuff a guy grows on the border of cambodia down in the mekong delta and though it is seeded, its pretty nice bud, and its fire. Too bad the provincial police jacked him up, for a fucking plant no doubt... Started seeing this specific growers stuff a few years back and he actually produces a nice crop if he would just pull the males. Good stuff nonetheless....


Sounds cool. I still want to pick up some of those SEA strains to play with.


----------



## oragrow (Oct 6, 2015)

@vnsmr, been following this great thread, nice to see pictures from your part of the world,
Very excellent line up and grow going.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 6, 2015)

Cheers oragrow. Not much to look at yet, but hopefully in a few months will have some good meds. Welcome along for the ride


----------



## oragrow (Oct 6, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Cheers oragrow. Not much to look at yet, but hopefully in a few months will have some good meds. Welcome along for the ride


I have patience  to see your grow take off and finish, its my fall now,
my avatar is current flower


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 6, 2015)

Another piss down last night with bit      wind. Everything looking good
9


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 7, 2015)

just finished lunch, now vaping seaside


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 7, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> I always like to run small tests, Always, so will do and report back. Inappreciate the heads up as yes, it is humid here. Were you completely dry when you tossed in the packs just out of curiousity?


It was a couple years ago so my memory is a little fuzzy, but I know I wouldn't throw anything in 5 gallon buckets if it wasn't as dry as I can get it. As you know the tropics are a wonderland for fungi so I'm pretty careful about getting stuff dried out good before it goes into jars or buckets. It was with the big Bovedas and I know I went along with the recommended weight which I think is up to a pound per pack on the big ones. Anyway, maybe I screwed something up, but there's some other guys who had problems too so I don't think it was just me. I think it would be better if they made a lower humidity pack somewhere around 55%-59%. In my area my stuff naturally feels sticky so if anything it could be a little drier; the Bovedas made my buds feel wetter than our normal humidity makes them. I'm looking forward to your take on them.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 7, 2015)

Thought i was using the 62s but seems i got 69s when i just emptied a jar out then...perfect cure in my dry climate though.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 7, 2015)

I found some 10 liter glass jars with sealed lids so tossed 200g of local flowers which were dried with a large boveda 62. Testing these jars and bovedas.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 7, 2015)

Had a bit of vaped flowers and hash stored up so made some brownies with coconut oil. Have 1 each morning when I wake up before I go on bike ride. Its like eating motivation and then the day is off to a wonderful start.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 7, 2015)

Just filled a bunch of 5 gal buckets for leafy greens and chilis also a couple bell pepper (capiscum). Mixed in neem pellets into soil/compost mix so it's ready when transplant final time comes. Still couple seedlings to xfer and will do that soon. Just planning for sowing a wonder woman, a blue dream, & 1 yet to be decided on the 14th along with another dozen chilis and leafy greens


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 8, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Had a bit of vaped flowers and hash stored up so made some brownies with coconut oil. Have 1 each morning when I wake up before I go on bike ride. Its like eating motivation and then the day is off to a wonderful start.


Pretty much any morning you get to start off with brownies (psychoactive or not) is a wonderful start, ha ha. Being psychoactive ones makes it a bonus though


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 8, 2015)

oh so true @rikdabrick


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 8, 2015)

Well the 2 Flos cracked but never made it above soil. I dug them out this morning. There are 14 in total at the moment and all thriving.

Thinking I may go ahead and pop another 10 (hell maybe 20) on the 14th and see them through until March. This way I can run a complete 10 pack of something in the vault.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 8, 2015)

Few pics yesterday


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 9, 2015)

And today
   
Some quick bird feeders. Need to get seed


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 9, 2015)

Looking healthy man gd work


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## doublejj (Oct 9, 2015)

sweet....


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 9, 2015)

Coming along now. Next thing you know they will have there feet under them in those coolers and take off!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 9, 2015)

Yep they are all moving right along. Think I'm about to go up now and pinch some tops off. They got drenched last night along with typical wind gusts.


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 10, 2015)

*sniff sniff, sob sob* They grow up so fast.......


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 10, 2015)

Haircut day and decided to move 2 seedlings to 10 gal esky and 1 seedling to 3 gal esky. Watered with weak solution fish hydroslate and some kelp-seaweed fert 15-15-15~ .

Left to right back row then l to r front: sensi shiva skunk, tga chernobyl, tga Dr who, sensi shiva skunk, bodhi buddhas hand, tga quantum kush, seedling Dr who, sensi shiva skunk, wos sa kwazulu, sensi shiva skunk, barney's farm critical kush.

Local sat in 5 gallon bucket, g13 purple haze 3 gallon esky, Jordan of islands god's ak 10 gallon esky, tga space candy 10 gallon esky, lanky girl in 5 gallon esky.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 10, 2015)

Acquired some ivy and couple hanging flowers along with some more mint, & 2 vietnamese herbs.

1 of the seedlings i transplanted was shriveled up this afternoon, fucking jordan of islands gods ak, finicky shit. All rest good.


----------



## Dr.D81 (Oct 11, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Acquired some ivy and couple hanging flowers along with some more mint, & 2 vietnamese herbs.
> 
> 1 of the seedlings i transplanted was shriveled up this afternoon, fucking jordan of islands gods ak, finicky shit. All rest good.


I took a sprig of paynes chocolate mint this spring and it takes up a whole pedestal planter.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 11, 2015)

most herbs are prolific growers, you just need plant them and they will take off


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 11, 2015)

I believe if you have a garden full of terpy herbs then the shitty pests will stay away, the good ones will thrive


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 11, 2015)

found a place that cuts bamboo shades so had a couple made, still 1 more to complete both sides of patio (still roof to be re done). fucking shit works a charm compared to friggin green shade cloth


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 11, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> found a place that cuts bamboo shades so had a couple made, still 1 more to complete both sides of patio (still roof to be re done). fucking shit works a charm compared to friggin green shade cloth


I.now keep my chillis and capsicums on the other side of the yard 2 yrs ago i was battling pests and i had my.plants near my weed..last year no plants near the weed and i had my best year.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 11, 2015)

YEAH you have to be selective in what you have near or close, here only basil, mint, coriander, & 1 other very bitter vn herb.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 11, 2015)

have also planted in same planter with aloe and it worked fine, no crazy results, etc


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 11, 2015)

Got some seeds from Greenman Organic Seeds in and I got to give props to this dude for packaging. Attitude needs to take some lessons. Granted I have very rarely have seeds not pop or perform, but the more precautions taken with these life givers the better...

These: Black Malawi, Shoji OG, Moonrocker F2, Sourkaberry, & Variety Pack incl Black Rhino, Copper Rhino, Deep Chunk IBL

http://www.greenmanorganics.net/#!greenman-organic-seeds-strain-list/ciqt


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 12, 2015)

Put up some more shade cloth over roof today and hung the last bamboo shade. Not waterproof but knocked some of the wind down and cooled it off a bit. Its more like plastic netting but itll do for now. 

I got all the kids ready for mainling except for the sa kwazulu and 1 shiva skunk which Ill just top the fuck out of. They have all been topped and lowers stripped except for those 2 mentioned who have only been topped. I see that I have burned them a little with the weak feed, no biggie very small amnt and will not feed now for a while.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 12, 2015)

Evening vape session


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 12, 2015)

One of these on the way: http://gorillagrowtent.com/product/lite-line-48-grow-tent-reviews-2014/

With another 1ft of ext

Will get it fitted out soon with 2 LED'S.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 12, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> One of these on the way: http://gorillagrowtent.com/product/lite-line-48-grow-tent-reviews-2014/
> 
> With another 1ft of ext
> 
> Will get it fitted out soon with 2 LED'S.


Nice size for sure


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 12, 2015)

Yeah I have an empty room that's about to become occupied


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 13, 2015)

Check out this flower on this ginger plant and I picked up a few of these plants (red and look like a mouth) because they look really unique, like some sort of bug trap.

 

Misted all the plants with aloe this evening. Will transplant couple kids tomorrow then on the 15th will plant 20 new babies (10 pack Dr Who, 5 pack Karma 24k White Gold, 2 Wonder Woman, 2 Blue Dream, 1 undecided), which will be 3-4 weeks behind this batch.

Got a case of organic unsulphured blackstrap molasses on the way and going to test out this 20 plant auto watering system to give some ease to wife when I am away at work. If it works well Ill add another to cover all containers.

http://www.hozelock.com/watering/auto-watering/sophisticated/micro-kits-183.html


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 13, 2015)

Moons waxxing, about time to get busy


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 14, 2015)

14 October. Its my first girls 6th birthday today so garden update in order. Wife is stuffing some chickens and cooking up all sorts of stuff.

Getting ready to pop 20 with color coded cups; no chance in losing fkn track . Got these tiny little glass vials in with cork tops which hold about 20 seeds each, perfect, got all my seeds transferred. 

So it will be 10 Dr Who, 5 24k White Gold, 2 Wonder Woman, 2 Blue Dream, 1 Critical 2.0+ Auto


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 14, 2015)

More pics


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 14, 2015)

And more


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 14, 2015)

Most all seeds. There are a few that are not here. I will add them all into one shot once they are all available. @Mohican these little vials are fkn awesome. (Eforstore .5 ml vial 18x10mm), Amazon


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 14, 2015)

awesome post man


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 14, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> awesome post man


Cheers brutha. Been real productive for someone who vapes nonstop along with cakes/brownies daily


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 15, 2015)

Ok so up-potted 1 seedling to a square container and put 20 down to sprout, 10x Dr Who, 5x 24k White Gold, 2x Wonder Woman, 2x Blue Dream, & 1x Critical 2.0+ Auto. All of the kids are doing well and pushing out new growth.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 16, 2015)

Got a regular farm going, where you gonna put them all?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 16, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Got a regular farm going, where you gonna put them all?


Yep yep. Ive always kept them on the smaller side due to fact most plants here will flower as soon as they are old enough though had a local sativa which was 6' before I topped. Have a few other "co-op" roofs around though I will cover the rear patio if need be as its another 15x10.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 16, 2015)

Want to see how realistic it is to have a perpetual going. The numbers will come down due to males and "weed outs"


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 16, 2015)

Did some transplanting today...

Was chunking seeds in the esky where G13 Purple Haze resides. I had covered them all under few inches of soil and look at them come. Will pluck them but so prolific.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 17, 2015)

48 hrs on nose and critical 2.0+ Auto and couple Dr Who poking their heads already. I expect to have multiples up in the morning

Natural sunlight, no seedling lights


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 17, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Got a regular farm going, where you gonna put them all?


And everywhere I can feasibly


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 17, 2015)

Went and had some curry and few 1/2 dozen other Indian dishes with best mate, hammered on space cakes and vapes, with some tat pics


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 17, 2015)

This morning have both blue dreams, 1 wonder woman, critical 2.0+ Auto, & 1 Dr Who popped up. Of course there was a fkn storm last night; always seems to be the night I do a bunch of work in the garden, so everything got pretty soaked. All looks fine except the Purple Haze was laid over. Propped her back up and buried up to lowest set of leaves hopefully she'll be fine; will stake it later


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 18, 2015)

This morning 2x 24k White Gold coming up and I see now 2x Dr Who working through today.

Transplanted couple chilis and jammed some music.


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 18, 2015)

Love swinging through this thread man, all the plants not just mj look so happy! Patios coming along nicely too, killer seed collection you have there. I'm running the c99 from those guys Grimm stock loved the packaging too haha. Killer ink.. Wanna throw up some pictures of the local beauty if you have any? Some tropical watering holes...maybe some talent 

Keep em green brotha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks man. Yeah alot of time is spent up there keeping it green and everything happy. Next time Im out will snap some shots though not much time in any watering holes these days with 3 and 6 yr old daughters.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 18, 2015)

Just foliared the garden with aloe and coconut water. Everything looking happy

Edit: and I am a father to 3 more Dr Who and 2 more 24K


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 19, 2015)

I like this site for following the moon

http://www.moongiant.com/phase/today/


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 19, 2015)

So fucking pissed right now.

I dont knock anyone who has a few drinks (or 100) but why is it normal to get just fucked out of your head then act stupid? Thats norm here unfortunately and only negative I can see. People really get theirselves wrecked or even dead on homemade shit, or they drink cases of shit water. (shit water = vn beer)

Just cursed wife, her family, and a few neighbors for fucking acting like morons around my kids ( as they think thats normal since they know them.)


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 19, 2015)

Stand by your guns mate if ppl cant handle their piss they shouldnt drink around kids simple as that


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 20, 2015)

Sure wish the fuken afternoon storms would chill out a bit, though everything looking ok. Most all new starts are up.

Had the 1 I last transferred to 1 gal damp off and have another which is looking a bit finicky so likely will yank it up, no room for the weak


----------



## doublejj (Oct 20, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Want to see how realistic it is to have a perpetual going. The numbers will come down due to males and "weed outs"


I know your gonna say I was jungle crazy & just seeing things, but I'm positive I saw Marijuana plants growing in VN that had both new flowers & old dried buds at the same time......but it was a long tour...
You are off to a good looking start bro..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 20, 2015)

I believe you JJ. Think there is also "remnance" of broad leaf hemp here which may have trickled down from China. I could imagine the plants here doing that as well for some odd reason .

Thanks. Hoping for a few nice keepers in all of them.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 20, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> I believe you JJ. Think there is also "remnance" of broad leaf hemp here which may have trickled down from China. I could imagine the plants here doing that as well for some odd reason .
> 
> Thanks. Hoping for a few nice keepers in all of them.


The stuff I saw was sativa. Maybe such a long flowering strain that it never completely finished by the time the next cycle started again...just guessing though


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> The stuff I saw was sativa. Maybe such a long flowering strain that it never completely finished by the time the next cycle started again...just guessing though


Yeah yeah the very long flowering sativas here I could say doing that, if its possible


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 20, 2015)

doublejj said:


> The stuff I saw was sativa. Maybe such a long flowering strain that it never completely finished by the time the next cycle started again...just guessing though[/QUOT
> I was just watching Jack Herer - Emperor of Hemp, and it was produced by Double JJ Productions


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 21, 2015)

Few pics today. Yep its worm season here and my wife insists on bringing home trees which produce sour fruits. These fkn worms love sour. This was right before I pulverized it into nothingness


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 21, 2015)

Well since I am impatient when everything else was up, I dug up 4 of the Who and 1 Wonder Woman that didnt crack; I blame it on my fucked up seed starting "mix" if I could call it that. Pure laziness not going down to the shop and grabbing a bag of mix. The shit had almost turned to crete.

Anyway have replanted 1x wonder woman & 4 chernobyl in 4 of the Who's place. Lessons learned daily


----------



## doublejj (Oct 21, 2015)

my chickens love worms......


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2015)

Checking in on the rooftop on the other side of the world. I use to live down in Brunei when I was a nipper. Spent loads of time in Singapore and Malaysia as a teenager as well. Loved Asia and the people there. Peace DST


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 21, 2015)

Smoko break here at 3am...waaasssupp i go home in one more day


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2015)

Almost a 420 then.....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 21, 2015)

Whats up guys. Hell Yeah Ruby I know you are chomping at the bit then . 

I used to spend alot of time between Brunei and Indonesia and lived in Penang Island, Malaysia for about a year before settling a little farther North. Great area all of it, but the farther South is just a tad bit fucked when it comes to laws.....


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 21, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Whats up guys. Hell Yeah Ruby I know you are chomping at the bit then .
> 
> I used to spend alot of time between Brunei and Indonesia and lived in Penang Island, Malaysia for about a year before settling a little farther North. Great area all of it, but the farther South is just a tad bit fucked when it comes to laws.....


I lived on Penang when I was a boy, I had my sixth birthday there. That was well over 40 years ago... It was an island paradise then, not so much anymore from what I understand.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 21, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Smoko break here at 3am...waaasssupp i go home in one more day


Its almost 420 here, POUNDING the vape!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 21, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I lived on Penang when I was a boy, I had my sixth birthday there. That was well over 40 years ago... It was an island paradise then, not so much anymore from what I understand.


Penang Island still is an excellent place and still somewhat of a paradise though if I had to opt for somehwere close I would land on Langkawi, much more of an Island per se. Penang is growing just like the rest of the world.....

When I was living on Penang me and girlfriend then (wife now) took the boat up to Langkawi for the week. Its right on the border of Thailand with all the marshy areas, great weed grown. I hooked up a local 2nd day there and grabbed a bag and my wife pitched a little fit as all she ever knew of mary was that is was illegal; she had no idea the laws in Malay.....some really really tasty bud


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 22, 2015)

Nipped the new growth on all the month old kids and cleaned everything below to stimulate upper growth. Everything that's a month old except the wos kwazulu should be pushing put 4 mains, then will pluck em again for 8 and call that good, let them grow. I bound them all down this morning and the mains have already flipped towards sun. The WOS Kwazulu was praying like she was at the temple and also topped her again. 

Seedling news there are a few which are pushing 5 inches hence they may go into 1 gal asap. One is a Dr Who and both Blue Dream. All the rest looking good nd moving along well.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 22, 2015)

The 1st wonder woman had a weak stem that kept falling over so I yanked it up...Lets try this again and dont let me down lady


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 22, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> The 1st wonder woman had a weak stem that kept falling over so I yanked it up...Lets try this again and dont let me down lady


bitch


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 22, 2015)

Put another down, fucking up my even numbers... Ah well, thats part of the game


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 22, 2015)

So for this rainy morning went ahead and transplanted some fast seedlings to 1 gal pots, 2× Dr Who, 2x 24k WG, 2x Blue Dream, and I replanted another Wonder Woman in weak bitches place. All seedlings up except the 4x Chernobyl and the 2x Wonder Woman which likely will be late tonight-tomorrow. The fast seedlings already had roots at the bottom of the starter cups, fucking fast, though glad I replanted as sticking with straight promix and local compost which is much more loose.


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2015)

I assume when it rains, IT RAINS! lol. I just remeber the monsoon drains in Singapore filling up in no time. How do you cope with all that? And can you grow 24/7/365?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 23, 2015)

Yeah we typically dont get monsoon rains where I am. Rains usually 1 time a day for 15-20 min during monsoon so its manageable. Roof is semi covered and during this part of year nature does the watering. They dont get out in full weather until a month old or so as they are covered till then. Pretty much on the 24-7-365 but there are shorter and longer season it seems. This calendar year from Sept to Aug next year I can test this out better.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 23, 2015)

DST said:


> I assume when it rains, IT RAINS! lol. I just remeber the monsoon drains in Singapore filling up in no time. How do you cope with all that? And can you grow 24/7/365?


This morning 5AM was finishing up bike ride with about 5km left when bottom dropped out. Flooded in 15 minutes. I rode home like a wet dog in ~15 cm of water...that was a large dump for sure...but its all the remenants of the storm last week over philippines


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2015)

I love cycling in the rain. I always quote a BIke Shop owner who my inlaws went to in SA, he said "wet is nothing" That was when we were preparing to cycle across Austria. As soon as it rains in the Dam everyone scoots under awnings or into a door way. That's why its cool to cycle when it rains. No one else is in your way, haha.

Is there like a short and long season, I always mind of Dr GReenhorn down in Hawaii mentioning long and short seasons.Have a good un lad.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 23, 2015)

DST said:


> I love cycling in the rain. I always quote a BIke Shop owner who my inlaws went to in SA, he said "wet is nothing" That was when we were preparing to cycle across Austria. As soon as it rains in the Dam everyone scoots under awnings or into a door way. That's why its cool to cycle when it rains. No one else is in your way, haha.
> 
> Is there like a short and long season, I always mind of Dr GReenhorn down in Hawaii mentioning long and short seasons.Have a good un lad.


As long as its not cold oot cycling in the rain is great & I have to agree about no one being in yer fkn way .

Yes there would be a short and a long or a long and a longer more like for here, sativas. This year I started some September and then a month later few days ago to see how thet fare, but sure they will be similar. Helps alot to have roof partially sheltered/covered


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 23, 2015)

DST said:


> I love cycling in the rain. I always quote a BIke Shop owner who my inlaws went to in SA, he said "wet is nothing" That was when we were preparing to cycle across Austria. As soon as it rains in the Dam everyone scoots under awnings or into a door way. That's why its cool to cycle when it rains. No one else is in your way, haha.
> 
> Is there like a short and long season, I always mind of Dr GReenhorn down in Hawaii mentioning long and short seasons.Have a good un lad.


As of the last year or so myself and a good scottish mate here been testing edibles for morning power on rides, WOW does it work. He runs with the fast 50's crew in the morning and he runs in the high 40's km and I have a mountain bike which sees roads and trails and it keeps me at my best; fucking excellent this cannabis, full system controller


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 24, 2015)

no rain here today, thank fuck. everything is getting a decent drying. I see a chernobyl popping up, but quiet other than that.


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 24, 2015)

Right on Vnsmkr, glad to hear it's chilling out. Just out of curiosity, is there any money to be made growing good weed over there? I know from reading travel journals and from some friends that have traveled to SEA that a lot of the local stuff is dirt cheap, but not always great quality either. So I was just curious if the price would be much higher for weed that was consistently high quality product. I'm off to bed, have a blessed day brah


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 24, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> Right on Vnsmkr, glad to hear it's chilling out. Just out of curiosity, is there any money to be made growing good weed over there? I know from reading travel journals and from some friends that have traveled to SEA that a lot of the local stuff is dirt cheap, but not always great quality either. So I was just curious if the price would be much higher for weed that was consistently high quality product. I'm off to bed, have a blessed day brah


Western expats will pay whatever they have to for quality, but that angle doesnt interest me. What does interest me is the possibility of legalization in a few years and I am in a perfect climate for growing.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 24, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> Right on Vnsmkr, glad to hear it's chilling out. Just out of curiosity, is there any money to be made growing good weed over there? I know from reading travel journals and from some friends that have traveled to SEA that a lot of the local stuff is dirt cheap, but not always great quality either. So I was just curious if the price would be much higher for weed that was consistently high quality product. I'm off to bed, have a blessed day brah


I am off to bed soon too, what time is it there? Have a happy high weekend.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 24, 2015)

And I gues thats another point why I have so many plants going now, because I like to share it, give it away to close friends, and now I can do so more freely without thinking about running out, or thats the plan anyhow... I know its a livelihood for some, but for me, at this level anyway, not interested in making money off this gorgeous herb. Once it does get legalized I will be thinking of some big gardens then perhaps money enters the equation, but thats another thing all together.


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 24, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Western expats will pay whatever they have to for quality, but that angle doesnt interest me. What does interest me is the possibility of legalization in a few years and I am in a perfect climate for growing.


Alright, you beat me before I got off of here to go to bed. Anyway, that's some good day dreaming info that does interest me. You think they might legalize cannabis where you're at in the next few years? That'd be pretty rad. 



Vnsmkr said:


> I am off to bed soon too, what time is it there? Have a happy high weekend.


It is 2:59AM at the moment. I stay up way too late way too often. I'm sure it'll be a great weekend. It's one of my kids' birthdays tomorrow so we got the birthday party thing going on and only some gardening planned on Sunday. Have a happy high weekend too


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 24, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> Alright, you beat me before I got off of here to go to bed. Anyway, that's some good day dreaming info that does interest me. You think they might legalize cannabis where you're at in the next few years? That'd be pretty rad.
> 
> 
> It is 2:59AM at the moment. I stay up way too late way too often. I'm sure it'll be a great weekend. It's one of my kids' birthdays tomorrow so we got the birthday party thing going on and only some gardening planned on Sunday. Have a happy high weekend too


Ah good, my oldest (6) was nlast weekends so fun filled it was. Gardening is non stop here for at least a few hoursz a day, my wife expects it.

I think once US legalizes most of the world will domino, hell some starting to follow suit even before. But yes, I think within 5.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 24, 2015)

and btw I sometimes wake up at fkn 3, but I am never still up at 3, not anymore


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 24, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> and btw I sometimes wake up at fkn 3, but I am never still up at 3, not anymore


That means you must be getting old...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 24, 2015)

Ha ha Not at all, I cherish a bit of quiet time and I get that in the weee hours of the morning . Age is only a number.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 24, 2015)

Everything thing got a good dose of fish and aloe this morning.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 24, 2015)

This is 1 cool book. All seeds are up except wonder womans, should be soon.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 24, 2015)

That looks cool man


----------



## thewanderer718 (Oct 25, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Everything thing got a good dose of fish and aloe this morning.
> View attachment 3527985 View attachment 3527986 View attachment 3527987 View attachment 3527989 View attachment 3527991 View attachment 3527993 View attachment 3527995 View attachment 3527997 View attachment 3527998


Beautiful !!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 25, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> Beautiful !!!!


Cheers. Keeps me motivated


----------



## thewanderer718 (Oct 25, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Cheers. Keeps me motivated


No thank you !!!!!! You are motivating me.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 25, 2015)

thewanderer718 said:


> No thank you !!!!!! You are motivating me.


Well I definitely am happy to do so.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 25, 2015)

Wonder Womans seem like are fucking around a bit too much for me here. Thats 3 that havent popped or have and crashed. Just dug another up that popped and didnt do shit. ALL the rest 100% success.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 25, 2015)

Moved everything except for 4x chernobyl and the 1x wonder woman which may come up over to 1 gallon. Probably will lose a few of these seedlings for moving them around so early, but no issues as I had to get them in some more loose soil. Picked up some lava rock today and will mix that into soil for final transplants later on.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 26, 2015)

Sunset yesterday and a few fun pages


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 26, 2015)

Starting table. Mix of Dr Who, Chernobyl, 24k White Gold, Blue Dream, Wonder Woman, SA Kwazulu, & I think 2 Quantum Kush (month old).


----------



## DST (Oct 26, 2015)

In Chronic cases, "makes you horney"....holy shit I be smoking the chronic


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 26, 2015)

Bodhi Buddhas Hand slinging out some nice hairs, should be a pretty lady. And the SA Kwazulu smells pretty good stem rub.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 26, 2015)

My GGT Lite 48 showed up today. Will start getting it slowly setup and kitted out.

The only reason I got the Lite is because weight vs postage was ridiculous. Should be fine as extensions will put height at 7' 7".


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2015)

I got some Swazi Gold seeds when I was down in South Africa last year. I got a bit to smoke as well and it was spacey shizz. Sat outside on a balcony looking up at stars for what seemed like forever. Was a cool smoke. I was told these things can get to over 20 foot easily.....would be interesting to see what they were like in the Tropics. I thought I'd lost them all but have rescued some. I wonder if they would germ. I'll maybe try one see how it goes.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 27, 2015)

I would be germing away! Swazi Gold, sounds nice. I was talking to a guy on here last year from down South and he was talking about the Swazi Gold. I would imagine 20 ft is not an exageration. I have a South Africa Kwazulu going right now that hasnt shown sex yet. Interested to match a tropical sativa up with an african sativa or a nepalese - south indian.


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2015)

I am sure a Fairy could make a trip out East......let me know and we can figure it oooot? Would love to see that match as well. The Northern Hemisphere is not going to do any favours to those sorts of plants. And I am limited indoors to my vertical cab at the moment. I'll be getting some germed at the BB place in Spain next year though all going well.

Off for a growth scan on the little one my wife is germinating...six weeks until it pops! Have a good evening lad.
Peace, DST


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 27, 2015)

DST said:


> I am sure a Fairy could make a trip out East......let me know and we can figure it oooot? Would love to see that match as well. The Northern Hemisphere is not going to do any favours to those sorts of plants. And I am limited indoors to my vertical cab at the moment. I'll be getting some germed at the BB place in Spain next year though all going well.
> 
> Off for a growth scan on the little one my wife is germinating...six weeks until it pops! Have a good evening lad.
> Peace, DST


Woah, congrats on the bun in the oven. Will drop you a msg


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2015)

I don't have the msg thing set up on riu, you can always contact me at the [email protected] address. Just mark it for DST


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 27, 2015)

DST said:


> I don't have the msg thing set up on riu, you can always contact me at the [email protected] address. Just mark it for DST


Done


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 27, 2015)

Just went over duff once with a mortar and pestle. Double fudge chocolate brownies c/w coconut oil and a load of mekong vaped duff in the oven now.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 27, 2015)

Hadnt had any edibles in a week or so, so I ate 3 brownies. This should be fun in an hour or so .


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 27, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hadnt had any edibles in a week or so, so I ate 3 brownies. This should be fun in an hour or so .


Couchlock alert! must...keep...napkin...handy...for...







Drool...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 27, 2015)

Dude, cotton mouth came 1 hour in and the giggles have ensued. Fuckin awesome day!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 27, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Couchlock alert! must...keep...napkin...handy...for...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah this is full on sativa laugh your fuckn ass off


----------



## luciferi (Oct 27, 2015)

Yo im right on time with you.. My new grow sprouted approximately same time... Moved a big sativa outside cause it outgrew my room.. and the 2 plants next to eachother is Night terror OG im making seeds. The one in the basket in a purple nitro personal made strain doing really well but no purple coloration... Loving we both in SE Asia and supporting the movement!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 27, 2015)

So after the laughing paused the transplanting started and I must say I fucking love this lava rock from the local hills/mtns. I mixed it pretty heavy with the promix and added some neem pellets dug in deep. As expected will lose some seedlings from early transplant and also the critical auto, which I yanked.

And last but not least I uncovered 1 section of the cover to allow full sunlight.
There are a few Dr Who, Blue Dream, and few 24k White Gold which look really healthy


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 27, 2015)

Back patio and a few shots in front

I yanked a bunch of stuff up in same container as lanky girl, hopefully she'll come around and start growing with the sun. And the loner with the mint is a meKong baby


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 27, 2015)

luciferi said:


> Yo im right on time with you.. My new grow sprouted approximately same time... Moved a big sativa outside cause it outgrew my room.. and the 2 plants next to eachother is Night terror OG im making seeds. The one in the basket in a purple nitro personal made strain doing really well but no purple coloration... Loving we both in SE Asia and supporting the movement!!View attachment 3530324View attachment 3530325 View attachment 3530327


Nice job!


----------



## luciferi (Oct 27, 2015)

what do u use for fertilizer just curious any advice?? I use an organic tea made from EM and organic fertilizer mostly cow manure


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 27, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Back patio and a few shots in front
> 
> I yanked a bunch of stuff up in same container as lanky girl, hopefully she'll come around and start growing with the sun. And the loner with the mint is a meKong baby
> 
> View attachment 3530350 View attachment 3530351 View attachment 3530353 View attachment 3530354 View attachment 3530357 View attachment 3530358


Love the gorgeous pics of a sun drenched tropical afternoon, right after I step out of my hot tub in the moonlit darkness...

Full moon tonight. You'll see...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 28, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Love the gorgeous pics of a sun drenched tropical afternoon, right after I step out of my hot tub in the moonlit darkness...
> 
> Full moon tonight. You'll see...


cheers, saw it already it was last night


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 28, 2015)

luciferi said:


> what do u use for fertilizer just curious any advice?? I use an organic tea made from EM and organic fertilizer mostly cow manure


fish hydroslate, coconut water, aloe, and compost, and water


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 28, 2015)

Got the tent setup in ~1/2 hour. Was simple to put up. And its roomy for sure


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 28, 2015)

Just need to zip out, add extension, and zip back in. Perfect fit and good to have it setup even not using for a bit as I can picture exactly how I want to set things up.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 28, 2015)

Good morning


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 28, 2015)

View from my neighbors roof, from which he doesnt have easy access.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 30, 2015)

Hope everyone has a good weekend. Friday eve here with some West African beach-house jamming with a bit of Nepalese hash in pipe


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2015)

lol, sure you got enough in the bowl


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 30, 2015)

Haha demonstration bowl. What I had in pocket at time


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 30, 2015)

Had my time in life where that would be a few days worth. Just a bit a this does me right


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2015)

You using the tent for veggin or going to flower in there as well lad?

My mate is always flabergasted at how much weed I smoke but then most UK lads use tobacco in their joints. I smoke a small % of what I use to as well.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 30, 2015)

DST said:


> You using the tent for veggin or going to flower in there as well lad?
> 
> My mate is always flabergasted at how much weed I smoke but then most UK lads use tobacco in their joints. I smoke a small % of what I use to as well.


Tent for a little of both but mainly to veg longer. Yeah my brother always use to say I smoke weed like most do cigarettes but that number has come down some anyhow. No lung issues though


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 30, 2015)

Gave the whole garden a good watering today straight from the hose. Thinking back when I first grew anything, and yes cannabis, in this house, it was straight from faucet & everything was so lush. Somewhere I over complicated things. Going back to simple.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 31, 2015)

First batch of kids showing sex. Only 1 male it looks like out of 10 so far which I yanked. The others should be fem anyway so pretty good numbers.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 1, 2015)

Case of plantation organic unsulphured blackstrap molasses showed up today. Soil will get a good feeding this week.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 1, 2015)

Just fkn about with seeds here getting everything in order and jarring a few last ones up. This is the list regs and fems:

710 Genetics: AK-107, Cheese
Auto Seeds: Auto Pounder with Cheese, Auto Chemdog
Blimburn Seeds: Orka
Bodhi Seeds: Synergy, Buddhas Hand
Cali Connection Seeds: Jupiter OG, Louis VIII OG
CH9 Seeds: Black Widow x Blue Lemon Thai
Connoisseur Genetics: Rainbow Jones, Cheese and Chong
Dinafem: OG Kush Auto, Blue Widow, White Widow, White Widow Auto
G13 Labs: Chocolate Heaven
Gage Green Genetics: Irie OG, Aloha Grape Stomper, Mindscape, Good Ideas
Greenman Organics: Moonrocker F2, Black Malawi, Black Rhino, Copper Rhino, Deep Chunk IBL, Shoji OG
HSO: Bubba Kush, Purple Trainwreck, Green Crack, Blue Dream, 707 Headband
Karma Genetics: 24k White Gold, Wheres My Bike, White Snake, Karma OG, Headbanger, AG13 x Biker, White TangHaze Outerspace
Mandala Seeds: Kalichakra
Medicann Seeds: Blue Mountain Durban, Mazarri Grape
Mr Nice: NL5 x Skunk
Nirvana Seeds: Wonder Woman
Norstar Genetics: Bubba Fresh, Sugar Kiss
Rare Dankness: Flo OG, Scotts OG, Ghost of Lee Roy
Reserva Privada: Tangie
Sincity Seeds: Sinfully Sour
TGA: Chernobyl, Dr Who, Conspiracy Kush, Quantum Kush, Sonic Screwdriver
Top Tao Seeds: Outdoor Tao Mix
World of Seeds: Pakistan Valley, Wild Thailand, South Africa Kwazulu
Local Regional: Vietnamese, Laos, Cambodian, Thai
Pollen: Conspiracy Kush, Chernobyl


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 1, 2015)

All about the love and sunshine


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 1, 2015)

Motivating tune


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 1, 2015)

So these are the girls: G13 Purple Haze, Barneys Critical Kush, 4× Sensi Shiva Skunk, 2× VN Sativa, TGA Chernobyl, WOS SA Kwazulu. 

Buddhas Hand was pulled this morning showing balls but fuck he reeked!

Seedlings are: 3× TGA Dr Who, 2× HSO Blue Dream, 4x TGA Chernobyl, 3× Karma 24k White Gold (1 of which has 3 cotyledons and 3 sets instead of the usual 2)


----------



## ShLUbY (Nov 1, 2015)

dude, you have an impressive seed collection! i need to do some more browsing through your thread!!

EDIT: i had a TGA 9lb hammer do 3 cotyledons on me. it grew so slow. i trashed it....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 1, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> dude, you have an impressive seed collection! i need to do some more browsing through your thread!!
> 
> EDIT: i had a TGA 9lb hammer do 3 cotyledons on me. it grew so slow. i trashed it....


Cheers bro. Hobby turned obsession . The "triple top" seedling is staying same growth as rest so will let it go to see what it does


----------



## ShLUbY (Nov 1, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Do you have a good link for a diy cloner? Need to get something up and running. What sort of time do cuttings last in crisper refrigerator? Any pointers on storage etc? @Mohican and Dr D


fwiw, i put cuttings in a jar of water in the fridge for 3 weeks and still get them all to root no problem. soak in a cup of water and 5-7 drops of cloner gel mixed in for 24 hrs. then i stick them in my diy 5 gal bucket aero cloner. water pump with a "t" of pvc and sprayers on the top pvc pipe. 6 sites drilled into the top, but i have no problem putting two cuts in each site. could honestly get away with three in each site i bet. when clones get a mass of 2" roots they hit the soil.

EDIT: someone also said if you soak them in the root gel water 24 hrs, and leave them in the jar of water, and change the water every 2 days, they will root. i honestly think this will work. i'm gonna try it soon. i'd just keep them in the sidelight the whole time.

subbed up btw


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 1, 2015)

Yesterday evening soil/plants got a small feed of blackstrap molasses then this morning they all got coconut water. No signs of any shitty pests so far. Will do an aloe mist/foliar in a few days.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2015)

Yday afternoon and this morning out for ride


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 3, 2015)

Sunny days


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 3, 2015)

Clear skies


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2015)

Those little Yins are going to go boss soon lad. Everything looking great. That water looks tempting, could go a swim right about now!


----------



## getawaymountain (Nov 3, 2015)

looking good there


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 3, 2015)

Cheers guys. Yeah little shivas smell funky. Nice enough for a swim!


----------



## getawaymountain (Nov 3, 2015)

looks great there in the tropics reminds me of home in roatan


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 3, 2015)

Mmmm Roatan. Nice


----------



## getawaymountain (Nov 3, 2015)

ya my kids mother came from there and I spend a lot of time there in the last 25 years now been in sandy bay and west end ever since going there in 1990 lol..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 3, 2015)

Pics probably dont do either of those spots any justice. Still spend a lot of time down there? Any decent herb in Honduras?


----------



## getawaymountain (Nov 3, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Pics probably dont do either of those spots any justice. Still spend a lot of time down there? Any decent herb in Honduras?



oh ya every winter I got several different buisnesses going there with brother inlaws cattle and meat markets and bodagas all in the family there and the herb there sucked so bad we took them a bunch of seeds years ago and now its great if ya know who to see in west end of the island they keep it close so to keep the tourist supplied from crew ships and some close friends


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 3, 2015)

getawaymountain said:


> oh ya every winter I got several different buisnesses going there with brother inlaws cattle and meat markets and bodagas all in the family there and the herb there sucked so bad we took them a bunch of seeds years ago and now its great if ya know who to see in west end of the island they keep it close so to keep the tourist supplied from crew ships and some close friends


Thats cool. Have only been to the Dominican Republic in that "region". Great area. Have a friend that lives down in Uruguay and his inlaws handle the cattle and similar.
You do alot of diving?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 3, 2015)

An old mate from Lafayette had a bunch of land in Honduras. Think it was in Roatan as well.


----------



## getawaymountain (Nov 3, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thats cool. Have only been to the Dominican Republic in that "region". Great area. Have a friend that lives down in Uruguay and his inlaws handle the cattle and similar.
> You do alot of diving?



ya I got a dive boat in roatan I sent there along time ago on the familys freight boats hyde shipping out of tampa is in the family there so we ship car ,boats , machinery and fishing gear also


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 3, 2015)

My kids were up in my office/lab last night and it was the first time they had seen the tent. They think its a romper room climbing out lower vents. 6 year old been asking me when we are planting the tomatoes daddy? Tonight 3 year old asks me when are we planting flowers.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 3, 2015)

Did some pruning, topping, tied down, and cut grass in planters .


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 3, 2015)

Nice sunset over the city pic.


----------



## DST (Nov 4, 2015)

Agreed. Love me some sundowner joints and beer


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 4, 2015)

Puffn on the pax2 with some mekong sat and nepalese. Clouds blocking any sundown today. Just foliared with aloe and bit of fish hydro. and wet all the beds down with blackstrap molasses and H2O. Everything looks happy.


----------



## mushroom head (Nov 4, 2015)

The garden is looking good! Are you going to be training your plants at all?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 4, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> The garden is looking good! Are you going to be training your plants at all?


Thanks and yes, if you zoom into the plants in styrofoam icechests you will see they are all tied down and building manifolds (mainlining). All are minimally topped multiple times.


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2015)

Hey Bud, fairy flew off to the UK yesterday. Will let you know when she continues her journey East!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 5, 2015)

DST said:


> Hey Bud, fairy flew off to the UK yesterday. Will let you know when she continues her journey East!


Chrs my last order from Tude came today packed inside a hairbrush; lifted brush out goodies inside


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 5, 2015)

Wife goes, "whats that darling?" like she always does and I say "chilis" . She is not stupid by any means and though I do order other seeds by mail they dont come packed inside other items. She knows the score on the roof and though she doesnt understand she helps water as they are part of the garden; very important part for me

Just wanted to add that the not understanding on my wife's part is due to fucking prohibition. She thinks that because people get thrown behind bars for this plant, it has zero benefit, and I am just a nutter growing it. Putting a collection of videos together for her which I will drum her with; sick people dont lie.....Makes me really pissed and sad at the same time what prohibition has done.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 5, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Wife goes, "whats that darling?" like she always does and I say "chilis" . She is not stupid by any means and though I do order other seeds by mail they dont come packed inside other items. She knows the score on the roof and though she doesnt understand she helps water as they are part of the garden; very important part for me


im lucky my wife is onto my plants everyday im away...I hear so manty stories of my friends at work whose seedlings or plants have died in fact one lad I gifted a ultra sour to that has died damn!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 5, 2015)

Almost sundown and this Karma 24k wanting more sunlight


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 5, 2015)

Blue Dreams and 1 of the Dr Who's


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 5, 2015)

Happy Friday! Weekend is here though everyday here feels like the weekend


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 5, 2015)

And some East Sea shots with sun peaking out.

Some Viet coffee and 2 tsp fresh coconut oil in blender high speed for a minute. Its like silk


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 6, 2015)

Couldnt help but take few more pics. Moved some plants around.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 6, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Got a regular farm going, where you gonna put them all?


@ttystikk thought about this when I was in the garden this morning. Had a chuckle.

Before I put the tent into the equation (once Ive figured lighting out give or take few months) I planned to start 5 per month for a year to see results. I still plan to do that until tent is running then will change up a bit.

I enjoy a challenge and also multi tasking pushes me in good direction so they will all be trained around the roof. Last year had a local sativa which was staked down all laid down.

Might not be able to walk around much up here but no worries as about to automate the water for when away at work.

I might drop you a pm at 1 pt or another rgd vertical lighting.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm happy to help the cause, let me know how I can contribute!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 6, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I'm happy to help the cause, let me know how I can contribute!


Cool man appreciated. Been watching your thread along with Docs and Whodat etc and I just started reading from pg 1. Good info there.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2015)

Lovely day today here


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2015)

FYI pics of all seeds posted in Mohicans thread for Seed pictures.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/seed-pictures.635589/


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 8, 2015)

Been 1 of those power vaping days. Will transplant the Chernobyls tomorrow morning into 1 galls. If I can wait, the 1 gall girls will not be transplanted larger, but lets see how I feel tomorrow (or they feel). Upcoming on Friday the 13th another 10 will be started, mix of fems and regs. 5 is just too much of a low number with not enough selection. Where I put them? Will think about that as they grow. Train like fuck.

Next run will be 2x Nirvana Wonder Woman, 2x TGA Conspiracy Kush, 2x Karma Headbanger, 1x WOS Pakistan Valley, 1x CG Rainbow Jones, 2x Gage Great Ideas; alright its 12 to start, Auto Seeds Auto Chemdogx 2


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 8, 2015)

Man I will be so glad when this fucking prohibition is done. How many vegetable farmers you know which count their seeds?


Edit: motherfuckers these prohibtionists, hate spewing negative shit, but man they make me so mad


----------



## TWS (Nov 8, 2015)

Pics are awesome. do you guys get good surf ? is whitey over there ? you just reminded me I need to break out my volcano.. your plants seem to be growing slow ?


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 8, 2015)

TWS said:


> Pics are awesome. do you guys get good surf ? is whitey over there ? you just reminded me I need to break out my volcano.. your plants seem to be growing slow ?


Yes they get good surf. No whitey, but plenty of other hungry sharks. They're outside in perpetual 12/12 tropical sunlight, give 'em time lol


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 8, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Man I will be so glad when this fucking prohibition is done. How many vegetable farmers you know which count their seeds?
> 
> 
> Edit: motherfuckers these prohibtionists, hate spewing negative shit, but man they make me so mad


There will always be people who try to tell us what to do and what not to... and there will always be people who don't listen to them. LIKE US!


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 8, 2015)

I know you love your pics and all, but if you load a dozen pics every post, it will crash even my high end smart phone and I'll be discouraged from visiting your thread. The sweet spot for RIU servers seems to be one or two pics per post. Another tip that will help load times is to use a low resolution setting for taking snaps of small plants in pots, saving the highest resolution settings for cityscape and postcard shots.

I'm not griping, just serving as a voice for plenty of others whose primary computing device also fits in their hand and rings.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 8, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I know you love your pics and all, but if you load a dozen pics every post, it will crash even my high end smart phone and I'll be discouraged from visiting your thread. The sweet spot for RIU servers seems to be one or two pics per post. Another tip that will help load times is to use a low resolution setting for taking snaps of small plants in pots, saving the highest resolution settings for cityscape and postcard shots.
> 
> I'm not griping, just serving as a voice for plenty of others whose primary computing device also fits in their hand and rings.


Hes right ..
My phone was taking ages to load the 4th and 5th pics i gave up .

And went back to work lol...in 167f tonite on the job im doing and thats heat steaming up my overalls


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 8, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Hes right ..
> My phone was taking ages to load the 4th and 5th pics i gave up .
> 
> And went back to work lol...in 167f tonite on the job im doing and thats heat steaming up my overalls


Dude, that has to be more work than growing weed...

Respect.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 8, 2015)

Hey sorry that RIU is fucked up just enough it wont load pics. Guess everyone can look at them later (or not), as this is my journal, so whether it loads them or not, I'm not slowing down on the pics


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm not about numbers of people visiting my thread, I could give a shit . I like all you guys and I am happy to have ya, just saying, I aint about numbers


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2015)

Pics load okay for me. Slow wifi connection will cause pics to load slowly. Your smart phones can easily handle the data. But when the data is sent slowly it will be displayed slowly.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 8, 2015)

TWS said:


> Pics are awesome. do you guys get good surf ? is whitey over there ? you just reminded me I need to break out my volcano.. your plants seem to be growing slow ?


Ha what ttystikk said. No whitey but plenty more; well depends on what whitey you speak of .
Plants are basically 12/12 year round so this is what they do.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 8, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> There will always be people who try to tell us what to do and what not to... and there will always be people who don't listen to them. LIKE US!


Spot on!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 8, 2015)

Transplanted the Blue Dreams and 1 of the Dr Who to final spots..also moved the Chernobyls to 1 gallon pots.

Left to right front to back is: G13 Purple Haze, Barneys Farm Critical Kush, Sensi Shiva Skunk, Shiva, Shiva, TGA Chernobyl, Shiva, WOS SA Kwazulu, VN Sativa, HSO Blue Dream, TGA Dr Who, Blue Dream.

1 gallon pots are: 3× Karma 24k & 1× Chernobyl in front and 3x Chernobyl & 2× Dr Who in back.


----------



## mushroom head (Nov 8, 2015)

Your garden looks very healthy!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks. Yes all is green at the moment


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 8, 2015)

Looking great man!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 9, 2015)

Dr.D81 said:


> Looking great man!


Thanks brother. Little tropical sunshine


----------



## thewanderer718 (Nov 9, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thanks brother. Little tropical sunshineView attachment 3538701View attachment 3538702 View attachment 3538703 View attachment 3538704


Awesome !!!!!!!!!! everything is coming along very nice.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 10, 2015)

Job hunting causes me to vape more. Fucking wiped out 100 grams in less than 3 weeks. Well, guess its time to make another batch of daddy's desserts!


----------



## mushroom head (Nov 10, 2015)

I know the feeling! Been smoking lots of hash lately.. finally got a call today though and I'll be starting my new job with in the next couple of days!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 10, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> I know the feeling! Been smoking lots of hash lately.. finally got a call today though and I'll be starting my new job with in the next couple of days!!


Congrats bro, good to have an income, though I certainly could farm/garden 24/7. I know that call is coming any time, but getting a little ancy.


----------



## mushroom head (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks man, not my dream job but I'll be working 12 hour shifts and make some good coin. And I heard that on the farming/gardening, hopefully some day I'll be able to buy a good chunk of land and make that dream a reality..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 10, 2015)

Got my Hozelock Pro 20 pot auto watering kit in today. Will give me something to play with this evening or tomorrow morning .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 11, 2015)

Im fucking addicted to taking pictures of these little ladies and maybe a few cocks. @Dr.D81 need a camera as well once some new money starts rolling in. I was on a mission to grab DLSR last year but that backburnered. Its creeping back towards front


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 11, 2015)

So this avo 1630 I start looking at the roof amd what I need to do; alot of cleaning and rearranging, replant wifes trees into 25 gall esky and sort sticks out of compost. I thought about doing tomorrow then jumped straight into it, its that sativa meth . Anyway the 55 gall drum of compost been composting for aboit a year. All the coconut shells had broken down. It felt like EWC. Got all the flower pots prepped for kids and also 3x containers for the 24k transplants. 

1810 I am showered and vaped up. Knocked that shit right out


----------



## Lisa martinez (Nov 11, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> View attachment 3540216 View attachment 3540218 View attachment 3540219 View attachment 3540220


Great garden.


----------



## ShLUbY (Nov 11, 2015)

i like sativa meth


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 11, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> i like sativa meth


Ha ha. Dessert out of the oven, speaking of sativa meth


----------



## Dr.D81 (Nov 11, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Im fucking addicted to taking pictures of these little ladies and maybe a few cocks. @Dr.D81 need a camera as well once some new money starts rolling in. I was on a mission to grab DLSR last year but that backburnered. Its creeping back towards front


I am hopeful i can manage a d7000 before to long.
 
One of my pictures from when i was a photographer. This is the WW2 memorial in Dc


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 11, 2015)

Prayer to the sun god right before I yanked up the vigorous Dr Who male. I suspected as fast as he grew but was hopeful. Thought about keeping and collecting pollen but nae room for that just now.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## ttystikk (Nov 11, 2015)

Nice pics! I can almost smell the ocean... fishy... rank lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 11, 2015)

My wife is into sour fruits so we have a kum quat & 3 other sour type trees. The 1 just planted in big esky still needs to be topped up but should do fine in pure compost.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 11, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Nice pics! I can almost smell the ocean... fishy... rank lol


Hey brother. Last night i started bubbling about 15 gallons H2O + organic unsulphured bs molasses, fish hydro, cup of ewc. They will appreciate that this weekend. Coconut water will be mixed in last not bubbled.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 12, 2015)

Yanked 1 24k male today. Man that Dr Who showed sex fast!!!!


----------



## ShLUbY (Nov 12, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hey brother. Last night i started bubbling about 15 gallons H2O + organic unsulphured bs molasses, fish hydro, cup of ewc. They will appreciate that this weekend. Coconut water will be mixed in last not bubbled.


kinda surprised not more ewc...... like 3 more cups!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 12, 2015)

It was probably closer to 2 as I didnt measure, just dumped ..btw I dont measure anything.


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 12, 2015)

He ain't got no time for no stinking measuring man! I'm loving the leisure pace bro! 

My dad actually spent a year there in 1967-68 that I bet weren't so leisurely.


----------



## ShLUbY (Nov 12, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> It was probably closer to 2 as I didnt measure, just dumped ..btw I dont measure anything.


i figured this was the case. "cup" just meant a vessel, not a measurement. 

i could go for some vietnamese food... never had it before. what's the cuisine like there??


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 12, 2015)

Dude you are missing out!!! Fresh fresh fresh, lots of spicy and sours, seafood, soups, pork, duck....lots of herbs and veggies


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 12, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> He ain't got no time for no stinking measuring man! I'm loving the leisure pace bro!
> 
> My dad actually spent a year there in 1967-68 that I bet weren't so leisurely.


I was getting couple spokes replaced on mtn bike chatting with some locals yday and we were discussing same thing. He lived in Switzerland for 30 years and he says, "here you can watch you life develop", other places you cannot. I feel the same; I LOVE pace & hate the rat race pace!


----------



## ShLUbY (Nov 12, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Dude you are missing out!!! Fresh fresh fresh, lots of spicy and sours, seafood, soups, pork, duck....lots of herbs and veggies


spicy and sours and sweets, herbs and veggies.... these are a few of my favorite things! i know i'm missing out. maybe you can send me a few recipes you know of? or maybe you aren't a cook lol. i love to cook, and have a pretty diverse pantry... and i'm always lookin for new stuff, especially regional flavors.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 12, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> spicy and sours and sweets, herbs and veggies.... these are a few of my favorite things! i know i'm missing out. maybe you can send me a few recipes you know of? or maybe you aren't a cook lol. i love to cook, and have a pretty diverse pantry... and i'm always lookin for new stuff, especially regional flavors.


Will link you a few sites later this morning. Wife does the Vn cooking and I handle rest of world


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 12, 2015)

Morning bike ride. Who wouldnt want to wake up to this?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 12, 2015)

Baby chilis and few others


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 12, 2015)

And guess what is everywhere in garden?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 12, 2015)

Inspired to collect some aloe. Some for replant. Some for feed. Some for drink


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 12, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> spicy and sours and sweets, herbs and veggies.... these are a few of my favorite things! i know i'm missing out. maybe you can send me a few recipes you know of? or maybe you aren't a cook lol. i love to cook, and have a pretty diverse pantry... and i'm always lookin for new stuff, especially regional flavors.


I like to kinda use this as a guide...http://www.food.com/topic/vietnamese/quick-and-easy


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 12, 2015)

This is bubbling with other tea. Also tossed in 2 handfulls compost i made. Roughly 20 gall as added more h20


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 12, 2015)

Prepped for tomorrow flower planting


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 12, 2015)

Got one in the floor of my flower room, along with a few other plants and a Christmas cactus (maybe a tday?).


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 12, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> Got one in the floor of my flower room, along with a few other plants and a Christmas cactus (maybe a tday?).
> View attachment 3541541


Nice


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 12, 2015)

Im told its Cambodian from a solid source
And what Im thinking for the next girls.


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 13, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Im told its Cambodian from a solid source
> And what Im thinking for the next girls.View attachment 3541592View attachment 3541593 View attachment 3541595


Looking good brah  How's that Cambodian? Effect? Smell? I've got some Cambodian seeds from Delta 9 that I'd like to grow next summer. I think it's supposed to be a 16-20 week strain. I guarantee it would get huge here and probably be some great product. The only downside is other people put way too much importance in how the flowers look and landrace strains don't usually win the beauty contest. I'll try to pop a couple next summer anyway.


----------



## ShLUbY (Nov 13, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> Looking good brah  How's that Cambodian? Effect? Smell? I've got some Cambodian seeds from Delta 9 that I'd like to grow next summer. I think it's supposed to be a 16-20 week strain. I guarantee it would get huge here and probably be some great product. The only downside is other people put way too much importance in how the flowers look and landrace strains don't usually win the beauty contest. I'll try to pop a couple next summer anyway.


just call it "heirloom" instead of "landrace" and people will go for it!  especially us hippies lol.


----------



## DST (Nov 13, 2015)

Does "dung" mean something else in Vietnamese? Apart from the minerals it was the only word I understood;


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 13, 2015)

That is USES, and how to USE


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 13, 2015)

"Dung" means shit in australia


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 13, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> Looking good brah  How's that Cambodian? Effect? Smell? I've got some Cambodian seeds from Delta 9 that I'd like to grow next summer. I think it's supposed to be a 16-20 week strain. I guarantee it would get huge here and probably be some great product. The only downside is other people put way too much importance in how the flowers look and landrace strains don't usually win the beauty contest. I'll try to pop a couple next summer anyway.


I enjoy the Cambo. I have such a high tolerance I dont really get stoned any more, I just relax. At least thats what the SE Asian Sativas do to me these days, though they do have the abililty to fuck some people. It has a nice spicy scent and vape on it is very smoothe and fuck it seems to last forvever vaping it. Not harsh like some of the Vn since they at least half ass cured it. My favorites over this direction have been Cambodge, Vn from Mekong down along the Cambodge border, & the Laos I have had. Of course I enjoy Thai but we have crossed it with every fkn thing available in the world. Once in a while we get some mind blowing Thai over my direction, but the connections through Laos and Bodge are much stronger.

I can feel it reaching back in my eyes pretty deep after a few vapes.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 13, 2015)

Of course I be collecting seeds from this Bodge too since it was seeded. Will play with them later


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 13, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> Looking good brah  How's that Cambodian? Effect? Smell? I've got some Cambodian seeds from Delta 9 that I'd like to grow next summer. I think it's supposed to be a 16-20 week strain. I guarantee it would get huge here and probably be some great product. The only downside is other people put way too much importance in how the flowers look and landrace strains don't usually win the beauty contest. I'll try to pop a couple next summer anyway.


After 2 whips full on the SSV I am fukin relaxed buddy. I imagine this would be good meds for alot of people. Really it seemed to vape forever. On the Pax2 I roll through all settings 1-4 seeming never to lose flavor, finally getting a little peanut taste so time to knock it out. Yeah good stuff man this Cambo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 13, 2015)

Planting day! Zuchini, squash, roma tomatoes, bhut jolokia, lemon drop, maui purple, unknown flowers, runner beans, & 12 babies . Late last nite I threw out 6 different varieties of lettuce, japanese chives, & fennel.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 13, 2015)

@rikdabrick the edibles off this bodge will have you laughing your ass off while doing projects like a maniac. This aint no lay down im a stoner shit , FUCK prohibition and their shitty identifiers.

Damaging childrens braincells, go fuck right off. I been putting into my system since I was 14 and am 42 now, not a fucking thing damaged. 

Off for my morning blow out on mountain bike. Happy weekend!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 13, 2015)

Walked up to roof for quick browse before ride. Fuck it reeks of fish, that tea, should be good.


----------



## mushroom head (Nov 13, 2015)

I know the tea will be good! Any luck with getting the call to go to work? Today was my first day, managed to get on daylights, I was supposed to be on nights. My new job kicked my ass haha I'm ready for bed already..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 13, 2015)

So, 2x Auto Seeds Auto Chemdog and 2x Nirvana Wonder Woman in 1 gallon pots and the other 8 started in starter cups (2x conspiracy kush, 2x headbanger, 2x Gage Good Ideas, Pakistan Valley, Rainbow Jones). Picked up more red lava rock and promix this morning and got all pots mixed and topped up; planted some flowers and all veggies I mentioned except zuchini and squash and some flowers left for kids to drop which will do this eve when both are home.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 13, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> I know the tea will be good! Any luck with getting the call to go to work? Today was my first day, managed to get on daylights, I was supposed to be on nights. My new job kicked my ass haha I'm ready for bed already..


Yeah just finished with that tea. I ended up topping the drum up with water so it was diluted but I also chopped a bunch of fresh aloe up and bubbled in for lst 10 min or so. Roof smells like pissy rotten fish . NO call yet, but I feel like will happen this week coming.

Everything is fed and watered in. Most all got the tea except for new seeds and youngest ones. They got coconut water


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 13, 2015)

Yday eve and this mornings ride


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 13, 2015)

buddhist monastery 100m from catholic church... thats mary holding jesus in background. Im not religious but anyway cool pic.

And this morning before i mixed more promix and red lava rock, planted, and fed. These brownies are rocking, get shit fucking done.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 13, 2015)

Haha those "flowers" my daughter brought home were papaya seeds... funny


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 14, 2015)

Just started some EM.
http://www.hawaiihealingtree.org/how-to-make-your-own-em-1-inoculant-and-bokashi/


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 14, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> just call it "heirloom" instead of "landrace" and people will go for it!  especially us hippies lol.


Ha ha, that might help with marketing a bit  At one time my whole garden was all 90%+ sativa strains because of my preferences and the older heads and hippies liked the landrace/far leaning sativas, but they weren't generally as desirable for everybody else, mostly based on looks, so my garden is more mixed now, but it would be cool to grow all landrace, errr, I mean heirloom sativas if it worked out


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 14, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> ... My favorites over this direction have been* Cambodge*, Vn from Mekong down along the Cambodge border, & the Laos I have had.... Once in a while we get some mind blowing Thai over my direction, but the connections through Laos and* Bodge *are much stronger.
> 
> I can feel it reaching back in my eyes pretty deep after a few vapes.





Vnsmkr said:


> Of course I be collecting seeds from this *Bodge* too since it was seeded. Will play with them later


Thanks for the smoke and weed geography report, it's cool to get the scoop over there even though I doubt I'll ever visit. What's Cambodge and Bodge? Is that short for Cambodia?


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 14, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> So, 2x Auto Seeds Auto Chemdog and 2x Nirvana Wonder Woman in 1 gallon pots and the other 8 started in starter cups (2x conspiracy kush, 2x headbanger, 2x Gage Good Ideas, Pakistan Valley, Rainbow Jones). Picked up more red lava rock and promix this morning and got all pots mixed and topped up; planted some flowers and all veggies I mentioned except zuchini and squash and some flowers left for kids to drop which will do this eve when both are home.


You should bust out some more Rainbow Jones; the grow and smoke reports of it on icmag make it sound rad.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 14, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> Thanks for the smoke and weed geography report, it's cool to get the scoop over there even though I doubt I'll ever visit. What's Cambodge and Bodge? Is that short for Cambodia?


Dude dont give that doubt ever visit shit. Cheap tix. Bodge short for cambodia. Ill visit hawaii you visit nam


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 14, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> You should bust out some more Rainbow Jones; the grow and smoke reports of it on icmag make it sound rad.


Gotta test that bitch outside here 1st
Got burned early on throwing bunch of untried here strains


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 14, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> You should bust out some more Rainbow Jones; the grow and smoke reports of it on icmag make it sound rad.


Haha I hear ya though...You did see all the stuff I want to test huh?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 14, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> Ha ha, that might help with marketing a bit  At one time my whole garden was all 90%+ sativa strains because of my preferences and the older heads and hippies liked the landrace/far leaning sativas, but they weren't generally as desirable for everybody else, mostly based on looks, so my garden is more mixed now, but it would be cool to grow all landrace, errr, I mean heirloom sativas if it worked out


Hey brother I know Im hitting the posts bckwrds. Believe this, hope this aint helping with marketing campaigns bc I hate $$$$ and what it does to folks....


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 14, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hey brother I know Im hitting the posts bckwrds. Believe this, hope this aint helping with marketing campaigns bc I hate $$$$ and what it does to folks....


I feel ya, and I'd still grow weed if it had no monetary value, but as of right now it does and I have a bunch of kids to keep fed. 



Vnsmkr said:


> Dude dont give that doubt ever visit shit. Cheap tix. Bodge short for cambodia. Ill visit hawaii you visit nam


 Yeah, maybe I'll visit one day after the kids are all out of the house. I'd like to visit SEA. I've read quite a bit about Cambodia and a little about Vietnam, Laos and Thailand and my neighbor is from Burma so I've heard a decent amount about it too. It looks beautiful and sounds cool. And if you visit Hawaii you got to make sure you hit up Maui for a bit. That's where I am. And just FYI, I'm a pretty good tour guide


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 14, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> I feel ya, and I'd still grow weed if it had no monetary value, but as of right now it does and I have a bunch of kids to keep fed.
> 
> Yeah, maybe I'll visit one day after the kids are all out of the house. I'd like to visit SEA. I've read quite a bit about Cambodia and a little about Vietnam, Laos and Thailand and my neighbor is from Burma so I've heard a decent amount about it too. It looks beautiful and sounds cool. And if you visit Hawaii you got to make sure you hit up Maui for a bit. That's where I am. And just FYI, I'm a pretty good tour guide


Everything I grow only for the positive it gives me. I dont sell anything...though i certainly dont knock anyone who does...unfort gotta get $$$ to live everywhere and anywhere. 

And i hear ya on the kids brah 3 and 6 here. Live your dreams. Dont let money constrain if you can help.

I aint bullshitting when i say i wish there were no such fucking thing as dollars/money... would be so simple


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 14, 2015)

SEA is probably similar to where you are but dont not come see


----------



## mushroom head (Nov 14, 2015)

Plants are looking great! Excited to see it when the garden is in full bloom. 

Nailed a deer on the way to work this morning. Grateful to still be here. Guess I have the day off.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 14, 2015)

Imagine a world with no such thing as money.....would people not just do good things to better themselves....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 14, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Plants are looking great! Excited to see it when the garden is in full bloom.
> 
> Nailed a deer on the way to work this morning. Grateful to still be here. Guess I have the day off.


Damn dude sure you not where I come from? Good karma at ya brotha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 14, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Plants are looking great! Excited to see it when the garden is in full bloom.
> 
> Nailed a deer on the way to work this morning. Grateful to still be here. Guess I have the day off.


Me too  on full bloom


----------



## mushroom head (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm from Canada man. Brand new truck is totalled off, whole front end smashed in, windshield is in pieces, both air bags went off.. I'm still shaking from it I just got dropped off at home. I was not driving by the way, I was the passenger.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 14, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> I'm from Canada man. Brand new truck is totalled off, whole front end smashed in, windshield is in pieces, both air bags went off.. I'm still shaking from it I just got dropped off at home. I was not driving by the way, I was the passenger.


Shit dude guess we are same everywhere...well i know we are...glad u ok. Been there done that. Keep it +


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 14, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> I'm from Canada man. Brand new truck is totalled off, whole front end smashed in, windshield is in pieces, both air bags went off.. I'm still shaking from it I just got dropped off at home. I was not driving by the way, I was the passenger.


And fuck that truck...can be replaced....ya know....


----------



## mushroom head (Nov 14, 2015)

For sure fuck the truck, and fuck that deer. I managed to get away with only a small bruise on my leg, my seat belt caught me right away. The driver wasn't so lucky. His seat belt didn't catch him right away and the air bag smashed into his face, he was passed out after the crash I had to wake him up. He is at the hospital now. 

And we are the same everywhere. Thanks man..


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 14, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Imagine a world with no such thing as money.....would people not just do good things to better themselves....


I fear most people would merely get lazy and do stupid and self destructive things... you know, very much like they do now.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 14, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> I'm from Canada man. Brand new truck is totalled off, whole front end smashed in, windshield is in pieces, both air bags went off.. I'm still shaking from it I just got dropped off at home. I was not driving by the way, I was the passenger.


That sounds more like elk or moose than a deer. I've hit a deer and it made the car undrivable, but no one in the car was injured. Deer didn't come in the car, no airbags.

It's sudden and scary as Fuck. And something died that shouldn't have. And now your buddy needs a new truck, hope his insurance is understanding.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 14, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I fear most people would merely get lazy and do stupid and self destructive things... you know, very much like they do now.


Money drives all that stupid shit now.....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 14, 2015)

everywhere you turn its money this, money that, dont have enough money, got to get money, no one has money as oil prices down, no has money to pay for high gas prices, fuck money man....delete that shit along the fucking ego's that use that money so much to control us.....anyway happy sunday in nam


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 14, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Money drives all that stupid shit now.....


I'd like to agree with you, but I'm going to need more convincing 

I believe in the human ability to be compassionate and strive for the greater good of all, but I also believe it's easily crushed by baser motives. Neither greed nor lust for power are created by money, only magnified by a common exchange.

I also believe strongly in those brave spirits who want to give of themselves anyway, despite risk to life, freedom or a chance at a life of self adulation and luxury.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 14, 2015)

Greed and lust for power are both driven by money. They are linked hand over fist. I can see it in everything. Anyway nuff of that shit  not what I want to think about starting the day out.

Maybe they werent linked 500 years ago but 1 thing EVERYONE in the world knows they have to have = money...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 14, 2015)

http://www.agriton.nl/apnanman.html

Is another good link


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 14, 2015)

Give this 1 a go for bloom. Was given to me by another RIU member.

Pumpkin, banana, & squash. Cut & cubed, add equal parts brown sugar. Mash with a mortar; 2 lbs of fruit use 2 lbs of brown sugar; unsulphured blackstrap molasses ok, but brown sugar better. Cover loosely and let it ferment 1-2 weeks. Strain and jar again covering loosely to finish the fermenting process. Bloom juice, add 1 teaspoon per gallon. 
I asked about mangoes as well but source said avoid citrus type fruits here.


----------



## mushroom head (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm interested in that bloom recipe!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 15, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> I'm interested in that bloom recipe!


similar stuff on unconventional farmer.com too


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 15, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> For sure fuck the truck, and fuck that deer. I managed to get away with only a small bruise on my leg, my seat belt caught me right away. The driver wasn't so lucky. His seat belt didn't catch him right away and the air bag smashed into his face, he was passed out after the crash I had to wake him up. He is at the hospital now.
> 
> And we are the same everywhere. Thanks man..


Good to hear you're okay. It could have been a lot worse.


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 15, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Everything I grow only for the positive it gives me. I dont sell anything...though i certainly dont knock anyone who does...unfort gotta get $$$ to live everywhere and anywhere.
> 
> And i hear ya on the kids brah 3 and 6 here. Live your dreams. Dont let money constrain if you can help.
> 
> I aint bullshitting when i say i wish there were no such fucking thing as dollars/money... would be so simple


I was listening to this song right before you made this post ^ It seemed appropriately timed. This guy is from Oahu and is an incredible musician.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 15, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> I was listening to this song right before you made this post ^ It seemed appropriately timed. This guy is from Oahu and is an incredible musician.


I have seen that video, yeah he is good. Got him bookmarked


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 15, 2015)

Good morning, good evening, good night, good day, wherever you are. Headbanger was the first to pop soil in less than 48 hrs from putting down. Was bending the Shivas yday and split a top, hence the red flagging tape job , no worries shes fine. Pretty sure the other 24k's I got here, which is 2 as I pulled 1 yday, and the other 2x Dr Who's are females. Also looking like the SA Kwazulu is fem as well, time to do some cleaning up inside her. I pinched tops of the Vn Sats (1 in with lemon balm & 1 in 5 gall bucket) and the Blue Dreams got topped yday too.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 15, 2015)

Sativas, and more beans popping thru surface except for a few. Thats purty fkn fast. Stay tuned.


----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2015)

They are going to start packing it on now!


----------



## thewanderer718 (Nov 16, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Sativas, and more beans popping thru surface except for a few. Thats purty fkn fast. Stay tuned. View attachment 3543829View attachment 3543830 View attachment 3543831


Great pic's


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 16, 2015)

nice looking young sativa that first pic well done man the rest are green as love your work


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 16, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> nice looking young sativa that first pic well done man the rest are green as love your work


Thanks brother likewise


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 16, 2015)

Front side this morning

And the back side
 

1 of the chilis


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 16, 2015)

That's a SPICY chili, just how I like 'em! Do you ever find yourself picking one and just eating it? Or am I the only one who's crazy like that?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 16, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> That's a SPICY chili, just how I like 'em! Do you ever find yourself picking one and just eating it? Or am I the only one who's crazy like that?


Chopped some up for fried rice few days ago. Chop up and toss that in small bowl of soy. Great flavor


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 16, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> That's a SPICY chili, just how I like 'em! Do you ever find yourself picking one and just eating it? Or am I the only one who's crazy like that?


I watched a video of a woman eating jolokias in a contest in india. First she ate like 40+ in a minute whole then she rubbed a bunch in her fucking eyes, mental!!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 16, 2015)

Hey @ttystikk I love the new avatar


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 16, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> That's a SPICY chili, just how I like 'em! Do you ever find yourself picking one and just eating it? Or am I the only one who's crazy like that?


Try this video...burns just watching it 
Carolina reapers


----------



## Mohican (Nov 16, 2015)

Subbed - still reading!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 16, 2015)

Which one is the tumeric?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 16, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Which one is the tumeric?


Long bladed leaves in the back and also same as in with chili pic in front. Looks the same as ginger


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 16, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Subbed - still reading!


Welcome @Mohican


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 16, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Try this video...burns just watching it
> Carolina reapers


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 17, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Which one is the tumeric?


Check this article out @Mohican
http://www.therainforestgarden.com/2011/12/how-to-grow-turmeric.html


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 17, 2015)

Even better

http://www.therainforestgarden.com/2015/07/grow-your-own-thai-food-30-vegetables.html


----------



## Mohican (Nov 17, 2015)

Cool! It looks like orange ginger!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 17, 2015)

Was out feeding a bit of water yday evening and checking over everything and the Purple Haze (or maybe what I thought was PH) had a load of balls forming so I did what was best for him, yanked him up roots and all. Anyway no worries as it was moving along slow anyway. I was thinking I may have shuffled something else around and that was male but I specifically remember G13 Purple Haze Female in that pot; ah fuck it win some lose some. Also when I came inside last night all the new babies were popped up except the wonder woman beans, little c*nts! Hopeful they will be up this morning.

Edit: 1xww up so far


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 17, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Cool! It looks like orange ginger!


Yes they are in same family. Its an awesome herb to have around, cancer fighting mf'er too


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 17, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yes they are in same family. Its an awesome herb to have around, cancer fighting mf'er too


Tumeric is probably the most medicinal plant on the planet. There have been more medical studies with tumeric than any other plant as far as I know. I just read about a study about using it with alzheimers patients and it showed very impressive results. I think it's a good all around body regulater.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 17, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> Tumeric is probably the most medicinal plant on the planet. There have been more medical studies with tumeric than any other plant as far as I know. I just read about a study about using it with alzheimers patients and it showed very impressive results. I think it's a good all around body regulater.


Its right up there with black pepper and garlic. I used it when I had a case of gout, eating it whole, helped with the swelling


----------



## mushroom head (Nov 17, 2015)

Looks like ill be growing some turmeric! 

Going to apply for a 9 month horticulture course this week! Why not do what I love for a living? Sick of these dead end jobs. 

Plants are looking beautiful man!! Good vibes.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 17, 2015)

I have been cooking with turmeric and cinnamon. It is nirvana with chicken.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 17, 2015)

Havent done so in a while, but I sliced up bunch of onions, garlic, ginger, turmeric, carrots, & potatoes, wrapped up in foil with a load of butter and tossed on grill for 1/2 day low heat side. Tastes like heaven


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 17, 2015)

So..Beautiful day here 27c. I had some birds hanging out munching on the smaller plants last few days so I had put some chicken wire back up and moved some things around slightly; and put some more seed down for them to munch on instead. The other vigorous 24k turned out to be a male and I thought about keeping him but I only want to concentrate on females atm as I need to get some stock and Ill pollinate with what I have. So now 1x 24k left going. I am anxious to see what they do though and I have 25 of those beans left so plenty ahead.

Currently the oldest are 4× sensi shiva skunk, 1× TGA Chernobyl, 1× Barneys Farm Critical Kush, 1× WOS SA Kwazulu, & the VN sativa in 5 gallon bucket.

Next set is 3× TGA Chernobyl, 2× TGA Dr Who, 1× Karma 24k White Gold, 1× Vn sativa in back.

Newest is 2× Auto Seeds Auto Chemdog, 2× Nirvana Wonder Woman, 2× Karma Headbanger, 2× TGA Conspiracy Kush, 2× Gage Green Good Ideas, 1× WOS Pakistan Valley, 1× Connoisseur Rainbow Jones

Oh yeah thinned out the Kwazulu let it bush


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 17, 2015)

Random shots this morning before the 24k got whacked and some close ups of sativas


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 18, 2015)

Went for after lunch bike ride. Rolled up 2 big chongers and smoked 1..time for #2. Been nibbling on brownies today as well


----------



## Mohican (Nov 18, 2015)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing such cool pics! It is like National Geographic in here 

What kind of fish do they catch in those waters?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 18, 2015)

Good morning world. Another beauty here.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 18, 2015)

Sour mango tree popping since transplant


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 18, 2015)

Threw a couple more down 1x headbanger and 1x mindscape
And 2x white tange haze outerspace, 2x quantum kush, 2x dinafem white widow, 2x ak707, and 2x ch9 black widow x blue lemon thai. I couldn't stand to have promix sitting around


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 18, 2015)

Was sitting on the floor upstairs this morning putting the little ones down and it smelled nicely skunky


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 18, 2015)

Just found this picture. VN sativas


----------



## Mohican (Nov 19, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 19, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Beautiful! Thanks for sharing such cool pics! It is like National Geographic in here
> 
> What kind of fish do they catch in those waters?


Snapper, tuna, white shark, sea bass, carp, monk fish


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 19, 2015)

Mohican said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks Mo


----------



## DST (Nov 19, 2015)

Swazi Fairy flew a few days ago bru! Forgot to tell ya.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 19, 2015)

DST said:


> Swazi Fairy flew a few days ago bru! Forgot to tell ya.


Cheers aye got a mail from someone in da house


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 19, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Just found this picture. VN sativasView attachment 3546077


This was back in 2012. 2 popped in same chest and ended up cutting 1 down as they got so huge and were getting rootbound. I moved 1 of them, lady, to a about 20 gallon pot and she was topped and super cropped multiple times over a 6 month period of flowering. I finally chopped her down and juiced the whole plant as the flowers were spindly. She was awesome to look at though and will happily grow more. She was from seeds from Dak Lak Province


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 19, 2015)

The fans on those plants dwarfed my hands when they were at an early age; my hands are not small by any means!! I was mesmerized


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 19, 2015)

It was a really rough one yesterday. Screamed at the top of my lungs almost gave myself a fucking heart attack then managed to punch the door rather than punching someones face and now my hand swollen like fck <<< Fucking dumbass hitting anything. 

Starting this day off with a pie slice of brownies, hoping for better days ahead. Fuck money. Pisses me off people (incl me obviously) get so crazy about money.

Anyway sorry for any negative shit bc thays not what this is. Positive karma peeps.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 19, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> It was a really rough one yesterday. Screamed at the top of my lungs almost gave myself a fucking heart attack then managed to punch the door rather than punching someones face and now my hand swollen like fck <<< Fucking dumbass hitting anything.
> 
> Starting this day off with a pie slice of brownies, hoping for better days ahead. Fuck money. Pisses me off people (incl me obviously) get so crazy about money.
> 
> Anyway sorry for any negative shit bc thays not what this is. Positive karma peeps.View attachment 3546589


Stay cool bro wife only said to me u gotta stop stressin as we went to bed last nite


----------



## Mohican (Nov 19, 2015)

I broke my little finger doing that. Wasn't pretty. Hand hurt like hell and there was my little finger hanging to one side. Looked very wrong!


----------



## Indagrow (Nov 19, 2015)

Boxers fractures are cool tho right!? Used to have more intense anger issues so I have boxers fractures on both hands.. All the other breaks and hairline fractures made my knuckles quite the opposing foe, but fuck do they hurt some times. Peace washed over me later in life and I just look back and laugh. I can spot a wall puncher from a mile away tho haha 

Serenity now!


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 19, 2015)

Indagrow said:


> Boxers fractures are cool tho right!? Used to have more intense anger issues so I have boxers fractures on both hands.. All the other breaks and hairline fractures made my knuckles quite the opposing foe, but fuck do they hurt some times. Peace washed over me later in life and I just look back and laugh. I can spot a wall puncher from a mile away tho haha
> 
> Serenity now!


its the 23 year old with a chip on his shoulder lol I can spot...I boxed for few years amateur went to titles but I can honestly say all my hand and knuckle damage was done prior outside the ring ...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 19, 2015)

I have always been the calmest dude around and I can shoulder most anything but after shit builds up long time there was bound to be a release. I used to have a very bad temper but am not a hot head, I blow it off very fast.

What pissed me off the most is I was pissed screaming like a madman over, you guessed it, money......

Yet another reason no fucking tolerance breaks. Stay saturated stay happy


----------



## Ace Yonder (Nov 19, 2015)

Nothing like a snapped metacarpal to remind you that things can always get worse, right? A tree taught me that lesson when I was a younger man, and now every time I feel myself getting to that place I just look at my displaced knuckle and think "Nah, things are already bad enough".


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 19, 2015)

Ace Yonder said:


> Nothing like a snapped metacarpal to remind you that things can always get worse, right? A tree taught me that lesson when I was a younger man, and now every time I feel myself getting to that place I just look at my displaced knuckle and think "Nah, things are already bad enough".


Aye same knuckle when I was younger with a cedar fence


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 19, 2015)

I remember punching a double sided glass window with wire in between when I was about 18...lesson learnt broken knuckle and 7 stitches coulda been worse...keep it green


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 19, 2015)

memories come flooding back I remember also knocking a guy out at the urinal in high school one day when he was still zipping his dick up..reason?? him and a buddy of his got me from behind one day and busted my appendix open for a quick trip to hospital.im no thug but he got what he deserved back but yep you guessed it got a broken metacarpal out of that one to lol and stitched again cos his braces broke and wire from his braces cut deep


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 20, 2015)

Whilst Geoff was in Vietnam he discovered a 300 year old Food Forest built on 

2 acres of land and still functioning well in the same family 28 generations later.

simply amazing,

if you're thinking on going organic,

or even are this will blow you away

Link: http://www.ecofilms.com.au/

Vostok posted this in gardening forum. Awesome


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 20, 2015)

And since Im a nutter I filled up the rest of my starter cups with 10 more. All I can say is, gardening is therapy.

2x CG Rainbow Jones
2x Karma Wheres My Bike
2x Norstar Genetics Sugar Kiss
2x Sincity Seeds Sinfully Sour
2x TGA Chernobyl

I gently pried around in the last wonder woman that still didnt pop. Seed was just cracking (or maybe it had cracked), so I gently covered and watered...but this avo I tossed a HSO 707 Headband in same 1 gallon. I know where both beans are centered so if WW does pop I can then decide where 1 of them goes.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 20, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


>


Fucking brilliant! The notion that all those who came before western civilisation's recent arrival were benighted savages swinging from trees and had nothing of value to offer our science or larder is astonishing in its breadth of ignorance. Yeah, they swung from trees, all right- trees their great grandparents planted!

This isn't the only example of long time scale food forestry by indigenous peoples that I've heard of. Another involved Mayan aquaculture- at high altitude. The adaptation to local climate conditions and productivity of the system was such that modern agricultural techniques still don't come close to matching it!

This tells me that we indoor growers are just scratching the surface of what's going to be ecosystems embedded in environmental control systems that feed, shelter and purify air for people- inside boxes. If that sounds a little depressing, consider that as long as our box has power, it can go anywhere... and it better, if our kind is to survive its own fitful technological adolescence.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 20, 2015)

Fucking awesome isnt it.....all the shit we learned in books was mostly just that, shit. We dont know A FUCKING LOT of things that we claim as humans


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 20, 2015)

Its amazing that we send our children to school to learn but we arent there to see what they learn....we are all products of a "normal" society no matter where we live ...but every society deems themselves to be the right one hence we have conflicts...


I need a damn bong


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 20, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Its amazing that we send our children to school to learn but we arent there to see what they learn....we are all products of a "normal" society no matter where we live ...but every society deems themselves to be the right one hence we have conflicts...
> 
> 
> I need a damn bong


I love that this great plant brings the same mind opening awareness. Aye families are meant to be together and a family is part of a larger tribe. This is planned "advancement". What shit...Anyway vape time already burned 2 chongers big as my thumb


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 20, 2015)

Just bout to sit down and watch Ant man with the wife lol been cooking steamed dim sims and pork balls to dip in my chilli sauce ...maybe another joint and some "lifes good sex "


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 20, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Just bout to sit down and watch Ant man with the wife lol been cooking steamed dim sims and pork balls to dip in my chilli sauce ...maybe another joint and some "lifes good sex "


Simple pleasures bro.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 20, 2015)

Been noticing how dark these cambodian seeds are. They be viable


----------



## kushguy (Nov 20, 2015)

tannersmokin247 said:


> Sounds interesting! I want to order some tga seeds for next season. Mendo dope is the shit


What state do you live in? TGA distributes to grow shops in medical states. Just picked up some Jillybean, hope I get a bomb ass pheno! Such a great feeling to walk out the door with seeds, not having to wait for the stupid mail.


----------



## kushguy (Nov 20, 2015)

This should be a dope thread can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 20, 2015)

kushguy said:


> What state do you live in? TGA distributes to grow shops in medical states. Just picked up some Jillybean, hope I get a bomb ass pheno! Such a great feeling to walk out the door with seeds, not having to wait for the stupid mail.


Wrong thread my man


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 20, 2015)

kushguy said:


> This should be a dope thread can't wait to see more pictures.


Wrong thread dude but browse thru. Alot of pictures


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 20, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Wrong thread dude but browse thru. Alot of pictures


Spammer. Never thought Subcool would stoop to spamming forums...


----------



## mattisreal420 (Nov 20, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Spammer. Never thought Subcool would stoop to spamming forums...


Word!


----------



## mushroom head (Nov 20, 2015)

See you guys down the rabbit hole. Hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 20, 2015)

Who are you???


----------



## DST (Nov 20, 2015)

Eh. Did I miss something......confused and drinking strong ale with my Dr. Dabber.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 20, 2015)

Rabbit hole!


----------



## DST (Nov 20, 2015)

I've been down the hole since 86 lol....still don't know what's going on....


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 20, 2015)

Through the looking glass!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm bored and took loads of pictures yesterday.  < compost little hot. Adjusting quickly Blue Dream


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 20, 2015)

As soon as I topped the birds started munching so cover until lilttle bigger. Also Blue Dream. Basil and capiscum


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 20, 2015)

Chernobyls in 1 gallon pots. VN sat topped again. And Karma 24k White Gold, fkn birds again..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 20, 2015)

Dr Who's and capiscum with purple jalapeno


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 20, 2015)

Chernobyl and Shiva Skunks


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 20, 2015)

Kids have been planting


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## mushroom head (Nov 21, 2015)

Wow I love the look of your garden man! Looks very relaxing. 

What do you think of my butter, did I mess it up? I used a pound of butter, cup of water, and half ounce of flower. I mixed that up in a crockpot and set it on low for about 7 hours. Heres the thing, I didn't check on it once.. probably should have. It was scorched on the bottom! Crock pot gets pretty warm on low I guess :/


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 21, 2015)

Next time you need to stir every hour or so, possibly needing more water. I usuually flip mine on/off few times as it starts boiling when water is low. Anyway wont know until you try it. I no longer use butter, its all about coconut oil these days


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks on the garden. It is a very relaxing place, and thats my goal.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 21, 2015)

Just compost binned one of the Dr Who's. Wrong genitalia unfortunately


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 21, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Just compost binned one of the Dr Who's. Wrong genitalia unfortunately


Dirt to dirt...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 21, 2015)

Coconut costed .25 cents


----------



## Ace Yonder (Nov 21, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> And since Im a nutter I filled up the rest of my starter cups with 10 more. All I can say is, gardening is therapy.
> 
> 2x CG Rainbow Jones
> 2x Karma Wheres My Bike
> ...


Nice! I've been wanting to try NS Sugar Kiss so badly!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 21, 2015)

Ace Yonder said:


> Nice! I've been wanting to try NS Sugar Kiss so badly!!


Cool I had previously thrown a few down and just let them go maybe a bit haphazardly and they didnt like things but I am in the garden everyday now so they should take off. NS have some solid genetics


----------



## mushroom head (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks for the tips! I was still half sleep when I checked on it, guess it didn't scorch as bad as I had thought!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 22, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> View attachment 3548093
> Thanks for the tips! I was still half sleep when I checked on it, guess it didn't scorch as bad as I had thought!


that looks alright eh


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 22, 2015)

Because I am a fucking maniac who has no job atm
On the go:

Oldest are 4× Sensi Shiva Skunk, 1× TGA Chernobyl, 1× Barneys Farm Critical Kush, 1× WOS SA Kwazulu, & VN Sativa

Next set is 2× TGA Chernobyl, 1× TGA Dr Who, 1× Karma 24k White Gold, 1× VN Sativa, and 1x unknown.

Newest is 2× Auto Seeds Auto Chemdog, 2× Nirvana Wonder Woman, 3× Karma Headbanger, 2× TGA Conspiracy Kush, 2× Gage Green Good Ideas, 1× WOS Pakistan Valley, 3× Connoisseur Rainbow Jones,
2x Karma Wheres My Bike, 2x Norstar Genetics Sugar Kiss, 2x Sincity Seeds Sinfully Sour, 2x TGA Chernobyl, 1x Gage Green Mindscape, 1× HSO 707 Headband, 2x Cambodian Sativa

Plus a shitload of chilis herbs veggies and some sour fruits

Started Sept with planting every waxxing crescent moon following


----------



## mushroom head (Nov 22, 2015)

Holy crop! Gonna be a full house!!


----------



## mushroom head (Nov 22, 2015)

Chewy cannabis cookies.. yum


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 22, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Holy crop! Gonna be a full house!!


Started out as perpetual testing. Has turned into rooftop farming.

Still perpetual testing and as anyone can see the numbers always come down due to males, me yanking weaklings, slow starts, etc

Just went a little nutty this last set


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 22, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> View attachment 3548678
> 
> Chewy cannabis cookies.. yum


What you put in those? I am a fan of anything chocolate as made with vape duff there is that peanut/popcorn taste; chocolate masks that taste so well. 

Also goes well with carrot cake, lemon cake, butter cake; like pound cakes, no icing

Last time I made infused coconut oil from bud, I used 100g of VN sativa decarbed + 1/2 liter of fresh squeezed coconut oil. I need to make more but need a job first. 

Mix couple tablespoons in anything and I was good to go. It was done in crockpot on low for like 15 hrs.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 23, 2015)

I potted up a Dr Who female today which am thrilled about. She has nice structure, likey so far. I also tossed that 3 legged 24k, as after the birds mauled it, was kinda fucked. So that was last 24k these runs. Look fwd to what a 24k female will be like as saw some solid males. Funny enough I have another triploid seedling; different breeder

All sorts of seeds popping up around here


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 23, 2015)

Unbound all the oldest plants I had shaped for mainlining. Plan to let them run from here and also pinched some tops on the shivas and critical kush. The critical kush and the sa kwazulu will be beasts.


----------



## mushroom head (Nov 23, 2015)

Just a simple chocolate chip cookie man! I'm no baker by any means, I wanted a thin cookie and I think they ended up a little too thin, still tasty! My friend at work was having troubles with his back, half a cookie and his pain melted away! They call me the medicine man


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 23, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Just a simple chocolate chip cookie man! I'm no baker by any means, I wanted a thin cookie and I think they ended up a little too thin, still tasty! My friend at work was having troubles with his back, half a cookie and his pain melted away! They call me the medicine man


I got a friend that has really advanced arthritis in his hands. When he has an edible he can feel no pain in his hands.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 23, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> I got a friend that has really advanced arthritis in his hands. When he has an edible he can feel no pain in his hands.


I give a couple zips to a friend with cancer this year it was the only thing he could smoke to get an appetite after radiation treatment ...makes u feel gd doesnt it


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 23, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> I give a couple zips to a friend with cancer this year it was the only thing he could smoke to get an appetite after radiation treatment ...makes u feel gd doesnt it


Yessir, yes it does.

Reminds me of my bestie when I was going to school in Arkansas. He had bone cancer in his leg and the chemo made him dry heave sick. I brought him some of my weed and thirty seconds later his color came back, in five minutes he was laughing- and HUNGRY! I've never been so gratified to watch someone eat a Big Mac in my whole life. That's when I knew I was doing the Right Thing, felony drug laws to the contrary be damned.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 23, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> I got a friend that has really advanced arthritis in his hands. When he has an edible he can feel no pain in his hands.


If I am fortunate, I too will get old enough to suffer from arthritis. My ability to grow my own medication will come in *handy*, indeed!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 24, 2015)

Right on brothers, majority of us here are medicine men. Time for a picture dump....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 24, 2015)

love yer work lad!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 24, 2015)

Last 1 peeps. Moving along . Thanks for looking


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 24, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> love yer work lad!


Thanks brother


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 24, 2015)

^^^^ Seedlings popping in full tropical sun. Praying day 2


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 24, 2015)

Lights been staying on an hour longer in evenings


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 24, 2015)

Good morning world


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 24, 2015)

I could listen to Lou any time of the day or night. Easy on the ears and mind


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 25, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving to all those who celebrate it.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 25, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all those who celebrate it.


same to you brother....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 25, 2015)

doublejj said:


> same to you brother....


Thanks @doublejj . Hope yall have a good one. And I am looking fwd to what yall have coming up. Have you visited this side of the world since the war?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 25, 2015)

I almost went back with a group about 10 years ago. It's not possible now. I probably should have gone then. But I'll bet the Delta hasn't changed much..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 26, 2015)

Potted up some tonight to 1 gallon pots. I estimate just by crazy vigor that 1 of the Gage Good Ideas is a male but lets see, 2× TGA Conspiracy Kush, 2× Gage Green Good Ideas, 1× WOS Pakistan Valley.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving! Gobble gobble!







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2015)

Rearranged a bit today


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2015)

And those 2 little Chernobyls already showed sex, 1 male yanked


----------



## TWS (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2015)

Here's a better if you like hip hop, wiz khalifa etc


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2015)

This was my 1st Durban Poison, from marijuanaseeds.nl. 2008


----------



## TWS (Nov 27, 2015)

I needs to grow some DP


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 27, 2015)

Double penetration ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2015)

TWS said:


> I needs to grow some DP


I liked that 1


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2015)

Hey just curious maybe one of you know. 

Black Friday, does that ring happy to you? What the fuck? Maybe I been in old codger-ville for a minute, but what the fuck is the slant at this point? death, doom, and destruction, no less. black friday, give us all your fucking money and die, black enough? 

Shit I am fucked up time for bed. Smoke up!!!


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 27, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hey just curious maybe one of you know.
> 
> Black Friday, does that ring happy to you? What the fuck? Maybe I been in old codger-ville for a minute, but what the fuck is the slant at this point? death, doom, and destruction, no less. black friday, give us all your fucking money and die, black enough?
> 
> Shit I am fucked up time for bed. Smoke up!!!


It's the day that retailers, having operated at a loss for the rest of the year, traditionally think of as the beginning of the profit season. It's still fairly true in an era of tight retail margins.

Black Thursday, October 24th of 1929, was the beginning of the stock market crash that marked the start of the Great Depression.

I agree with your assessment of the term, and I stay the Fuck away on BLACK FRIDAY. I like my sanity, tenuous as it is, and no bargain is worth risking it.


----------



## TWS (Nov 27, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Double penetration ?



Some how I knew if I didn't spell it out the peanut gallery wouldn't be far behind. but im down.


----------



## TWS (Nov 27, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> View attachment 3551641 View attachment 3551642 View attachment 3551643


 damn ! that's one hell of a chin !


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 27, 2015)

TWS said:


> damn ! that's one hell of a chin !


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2015)

Happy Saturday


----------



## mushroom head (Nov 27, 2015)

Friday night for me. Let's get it started with some milky bong rips of Skywalker og!!


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 27, 2015)

Quick pic of my latest rack of girls just flipped into bloom;


----------



## mushroom head (Nov 27, 2015)

@ttystikk vertical grow? Fuckin jungle, just beautiful man..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> @ttystikk vertical grow? Fuckin jungle, just beautiful man..


Yes check him out in vert grows section


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 27, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> @ttystikk vertical grow? Fuckin jungle, just beautiful man..


Yes Sir. My thread is in my signature line, every post. Skip ahead to the end for the new stuff...

Fun fact; there's only two plants in that pic above.


----------



## indicat33 (Nov 27, 2015)

Heard a lot of good things about Satori, so I had to pop some myself. Six Satori in the foreground about 10 days old. Five 2-week old Afghani in the middle, and a Holy Grail 69 which just showed pistils in the background:


----------



## mushroom head (Nov 27, 2015)

We have lift off.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 27, 2015)

indicat33 said:


> Heard a lot of good things about Satori, so I had to pop some myself. Six Satori in the foreground about 10 days old. Five 2-week old Afghani in the middle, and a Holy Grail 69 which just showed pistils in the background:
> View attachment 3552411


Good name, 'satori'.

I aspire to this every day.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2015)

Cool, I didnt even know what that meant until you mentioned it. In Vietnamese it is _ngộ_


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 27, 2015)

I want to name one of my grow zones

Than sun hut. Would this be disrespectful?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2015)

well think about this. you are using the name generating positivity . I dont think that is disrespectful


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 27, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Cool, I didnt even know what that meant until you mentioned it. In Vietnamese it is _ngộ_


Upon careful reflection, I realize that I am not sure what you mean here. Rather than assume, I would very much like to hear your thought in its entirety.

To me, this is the highest form of respect.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2015)

Your grow zone which you are growing cannabis in (or anything for that matter) is a positive influence on so many levels. Certainly if its cannabis specific I can think of nothing negative in any form surrounding this plant. Very respectful in my eyes as well.


----------



## mushroom head (Nov 28, 2015)

Everyone is getting a mild soap spray today. I have a nasty aphid infestation :/ Guess I should be way more careful bringing outdoor plants inside!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 28, 2015)

nice little bushes @mushroom head . What are they?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## mushroom head (Nov 28, 2015)

Thank you! This will be my first indoor grow. We have very long winters where I live, it gets boring! I'm not into winter sports, I'd rather stay inside where its warm. So I figured I'll start up an indoor garden. I have a pink kush bagseed that I'm very excited for, it came from some of the best bud I've smoked. A barneys farm lsd, bubba skunk, lemon cookies, and blueberry grapevine!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 28, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Thank you! This will be my first indoor grow. We have very long winters where I live, it gets boring! I'm not into winter sports, I'd rather stay inside where its warm. So I figured I'll start up an indoor garden. I have a pink kush bagseed that I'm very excited for, it came from some of the best bud I've smoked. A barneys farm lsd, bubba skunk, lemon cookies, and blueberry grapevine!


Im not into freezing my ass off either, with you on the indoor garden. Nice lineup


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 28, 2015)

Yesterday I trashed a bunch of new seedlings and all the seeds which starting very slow. Think I fried them by grabbing soil already in rotation then I drowned them for a week <stupid rather rookie shit>but anyway wont happen again. Got to grab some fresh promix.

Oh yeah, the 1 wonder woman in 1 gallon of fresh promix stunted then fell over. I yanked this morning; those must be a bad batch of seeds but not losing any sleep.

Everything I potted up and about 12 of the other new seedlinds remain well.

EDIT: 18 new seedlings not 12


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 28, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Thank you! This will be my first indoor grow. We have very long winters where I live, it gets boring! I'm not into winter sports, I'd rather stay inside where its warm. So I figured I'll start up an indoor garden. I have a pink kush bagseed that I'm very excited for, it came from some of the best bud I've smoked. A barneys farm lsd, bubba skunk, lemon cookies, and blueberry grapevine!


Your gonna like that barneys lsd man


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2015)

My neighbor donated 8 eskys towards my addiction of planting. About to double up on the veggies.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2015)

Sunday pic dump


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Lisa martinez (Nov 29, 2015)

I love what your doing, keep up the great work.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2015)

Heres some flatbiller tattoos bro @TWS


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 29, 2015)

Dang brah, that was a pic dump right there, ha ha. The rooftop is turning into a jungle  What do the locals think of tatoos?

Do you ever smoke banana leaf joints over there?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2015)

Tattoos are very very old in Vn culture but they went thru a period where they identified tattoos with mafia. Now they are pretty common here even young Vn. My wife hates them but I always wanted tats and it is my skin afterall. Had clean skin when came here .

No on the banana leaf care to pass any pointers? Will try it


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 29, 2015)

How do you think aloes would do up there? I notice you don't have many pest bug issue's there either, pretty kool man, i'm shocked you don't have any tomatoes growing up there! I can send ya all sorts of heirlooms if you'd need, just let me know. Nice little lab yagot up there to watch em flousih...its 25 degrees here today!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> How do you think aloes would do up there? I notice you don't have many pest bug issue's there either, pretty kool man, i'm shocked you don't have any tomatoes growing up there! I can send ya all sorts of heirlooms if you'd need, just let me know. Nice little lab yagot up there to watch em flousih...its 25 degrees here today!


I have loads of aloe. Few pages back. Great stuff. Tomatoes starting soon. It is 28 c here now


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2015)

About to plant some more. Thats the reason those blades are sitting on work table


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 29, 2015)

yeah your uploads are rampant in the thread i forgot about the aloe pics, 28 degrees F here, No snow though so the only flakes are what formed on windshields of cars lmao. % sweet stomper kush and a g-13 hashplant etc from classic seeds in week two of flower doing ok considering that 18 inches away from them are below freezing temps! How can a violent felon come to vietnam anymore? Have to get smuggled i'd bet lmao!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2015)

Easy. Apply for a visa online if you have a passport. You would be surprised how many countries dont actually gaf what you done before. Visa for here extreme ease


----------



## doublejj (Nov 29, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> View attachment 3553217 View attachment 3553218 View attachment 3553219 View attachment 3553220


I was stuck down in the swampy southern ankle, I never made it to the red star up North...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2015)

doublejj said:


> I was stuck down in the swampy southern ankle, I never made it to the red star up North...


My wife is from the Southern end all the way at the bottom. Its like being in a South Louisiana swamp with mosqitos as big as birds


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## mushroom head (Nov 29, 2015)

Beautiful! That sativa plant, is very nice. Have you grown that strain before?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Beautiful! That sativa plant, is very nice. Have you grown that strain before?


Thanks. No I have not. World of Seeds South Africa Kwazulu. Could be a beast


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 29, 2015)

It seems Vietnam is coming to its senses about the death penalty;

http://america.aljazeera.com/articles/2015/11/27/new-law-in-vietnam-abolishes-death-penalty-for-7-crimes.html


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> It seems Vietnam is coming to its senses about the death penalty;
> 
> http://america.aljazeera.com/articles/2015/11/27/new-law-in-vietnam-abolishes-death-penalty-for-7-crimes.html


Very good, though truly if 1 pays the right person one never sees jail. Guess thats sad and true in itself now that I think about it. Money rules and if you happen to not have it or access to it you are fucked


----------



## TWS (Nov 29, 2015)

I like your toes.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 30, 2015)

Seedling is a Cambodian Sativa (Cambo Sat #1) and I think the small plant is maybe Bodhi Buddhas Hand; I misplaced and didnt label very well at the start. Other is VN Sat #2 Critical Kush with VN Sat #1 in background. South Africa Kwazulu dwarfs the bunch but also I added some dead time when I topped most of 1st bunch in 1 gallons then bonded down for mainlining whereas in my equatorial situation multiple topping works better and also zero topping until in final container.


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 30, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Tattoos are very very old in Vn culture but they went thru a period where they identified tattoos with mafia. Now they are pretty common here even young Vn. My wife hates them but I always wanted tats and it is my skin afterall. Had clean skin when came here .
> 
> No on the banana leaf care to pass any pointers? Will try it


Banana joint leaf pointers: You get some dry banana leaf, like the leaves that are dead and falling off the plant. If it's brittle, wet the leaf and work some moisture into it so it's flexible. Then cut it to the size you want. I roll it up real small and tight from both sides of the leaf; rolling perpendicular to the grain of the leaf. It should take on a joint/blunt wrap shape. Then set your wraps in the sun and let them dry out and they should hold a nice shape so that you don't need any glue or anything. You can put your flowers in after it dries. You can probably put them in before it drys too, I haven't tried it though. You can fold or cut/tear small strips of leaf too to make a crutch too.

My buddy told me some of the Filipinos here just smoke banana leaf and it supposedly has some effect. I've never smoked it straight so I can't verify that, but I did get really high off the Jamaican Goji OG I was smoking in a banana leaf wrap yesterday.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 30, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> Banana joint leaf pointers: You get some dry banana leaf, like the leaves that are dead and falling off the plant. If it's brittle, wet the leaf and work some moisture into it so it's flexible. Then cut it to the size you want. I roll it up real small and tight from both sides of the leaf; rolling perpendicular to the grain of the leaf. It should take on a joint/blunt wrap shape. Then set your wraps in the sun and let them dry out and they should hold a nice shape so that you don't need any glue or anything. You can put your flowers in after it dries. You can probably put them in before it drys too, I haven't tried it though. You can fold or cut/tear small strips of leaf too to make a crutch too.
> 
> My buddy told me some of the Filipinos here just smoke banana leaf and it supposedly has some effect. I've never smoked it straight so I can't verify that, but I did get really high off the Jamaican Goji OG I was smoking in a banana leaf wrap yesterday.


Thanks for the tips. Will try sometime.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 30, 2015)

Just topped the Who. Should be making a nice little bush. Thinking about tying the Blue Dreams down with loose knotted string as the 5 gallon bucket tops are drilled out for training.

And also cleaned up the middle of the Critical Kush


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 30, 2015)

Good Morning.1st pic was yday eve.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## ttystikk (Nov 30, 2015)

Still snow on the ground from the weekend here.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 30, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> View attachment 3554450 View attachment 3554451


your dirt is so dark mon....one could mistake it for straight worm castings!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 30, 2015)

Yep its local promix, local red lava rock, neem pellets, and my compost.

There are worms in alot of the pots hence ewc look


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 30, 2015)

look vnsmr baby balut jolokia's! 
  

Hoping for a VERY spicy new year!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 1, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> look vnsmr baby balut jolokia's!
> View attachment 3554480 View attachment 3554481
> 
> Hoping for a VERY spicy new year!


Hey cool @VTMi'kmaq . Can you get a close up of the leaves? I planted a shitload of chilis and was in the no label mode and some bhut jolokias were in there . Thai and Viet chilis are nice too. Not quite as spicy as those fkrs


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2015)

Is the use of the word bhut in their name anything to do with how sore you butt is when those things leave your system?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 1, 2015)

Bhut means ghost, as in the ghost that goes in and fucks your stomach up enough to kill anything inside, making you shit like a sprinkler through a screen door.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 1, 2015)

http://www.bhut-pepper.com/recipes.html


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 1, 2015)

Holy that sounds intense! Hahaha!! Sounds like the time I ate my biggest habanero on an empty stomach, never again.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 1, 2015)

I've eaten food with ghost peppers. I could eat it, but the rest of my system said it wasn't having any. THREE times, so I figured it knew what it was doing.

I'm nothing if not persistent.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Dec 1, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thanks bro. Yeah was bit aggrivated as didn't get to met up with @Mohican either; company I was contracting to cut a few of us who were consulting so I changed work venue to oman after only 1 trip


You work in Oman?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 1, 2015)

Andrew2112 said:


> You work in Oman?


Not atm. Hiring freeze & contract on hold.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Dec 1, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Not atm. Hiring freeze & contract on hold.


Sorry to hear that, Oman is beautiful, I grew up there. Really cool to see someone on here who know where it is.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 1, 2015)

Andrew2112 said:


> Sorry to hear that, Oman is beautiful, I grew up there. Really cool to see someone on here who know where it is.


Most gorgeous country in the ME imo


----------



## Andrew2112 (Dec 1, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Most gorgeous country in the ME imo


I think Yemen and Oman are the most gorgeous. Have you been to Salalah?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 1, 2015)

Andrew2112 said:


> I think Yemen and Oman are the most gorgeous. Have you been to Salalah?


I have not


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 1, 2015)

Andrew2112 said:


> I think Yemen and Oman are the most gorgeous. Have you been to Salalah?


Looks gorgeous


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 1, 2015)

Bored to tears


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## TWS (Dec 2, 2015)

is that PM ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 2, 2015)

TWS said:


> is that PM ?


I dont believe so but worth a double check. Leaf brush leaves the fingers sticky as. Lots of sugar


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 2, 2015)

TWS said:


> is that PM ?


No thats negative on pm though i am going to do some prevntative for spider mites, very minimal at this point


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 2, 2015)

Fukin birds are little nuisances again. Almost topped a conspiracy kush yday but i showed up in time but today they got 1 of my little headbangers. About to make a scarecrow i dont like cages


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 2, 2015)

Everything looks great! Sorry bout the birds, never have a problem with them here, only bugs and frost! 

Slice of medicated banana loaf anyone!?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 2, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Everything looks great! Sorry bout the birds, never have a problem with them here, only bugs and frost!
> 
> Slice of medicated banana loaf anyone!?
> View attachment 3556069


Dude that bread looks awesome. I love banana bread. Just finished a good foliar/mist of aloe on all the plants top and underside of leaves. Got the cages back up for now


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2015)

Viet girl out back showing sex today and I estimate the little Cambodian kid to be a beast. 
Viet in front blowing up after some topping. It has been behind as the birds chewed it down to nothing way early on. But looks to be a girl.
And SA Kwazulu is a girl, hell fkn yeah. Strange scents Im getting off stem rub but should get better .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2015)

I felt the need to post these here from another forum on here. Get your self educated if you are not already......Even here in Nam the offer of more money for the farmers is hitting them right now and they are caving as they see that prize dangled in front of their face with no negative impact......Fucking sucks

Doco's regarding our food supply....

Food Inc. - http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/food-inc/
The World According to Monsanto - http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/the-world-according-to-monsanto/
Seeds of Death - http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/seeds-death/
Forks over Knives
Secret Ingredients


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 4, 2015)

Just went out by my garden supply shop to pick up some promix, lava rock, neem pellets, & fish hydro. Out of fish hydro but he tried to sell me some B1 Vita in same colored getup. I'm good thanks. Got all the donated containers 1/2 full and since they are big should be good. Tomorrow going to get some veggies down, transplant the last 3 kids from cups to 1 gallons, & on the 17th some more happy plants go down.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 4, 2015)

found my old thread  https://www.rollitup.org/t/rooftop-patio-se-asia.790580/page-2
Have made some strides since been posting on here 09


----------



## TWS (Dec 4, 2015)

hey did you catch the ceviche recipe ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 4, 2015)

TWS said:


> hey did you catch the ceviche recipe ?


I did, thank you brother. Sunday lunch . Tomorrow is excellent Thai beach view


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> I did, thank you brother. Sunday lunch . Tomorrow is excellent Thai beach view


Enjoy ...wouldnt mind a recipe myself to get the horny wife to make me us up a batch


----------



## TWS (Dec 4, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Enjoy ...wouldnt mind a recipe myself to get the horny wife to make me us up a batch



I think it's in JJ's thread


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 5, 2015)

That African kwazy is just sexy!! 

Just counted 25 tops on my lemon cookies.. I've never topped a plant this many times, kind of making me nervous!


----------



## thewanderer718 (Dec 5, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> That African kwazy is just sexy!!
> 
> Just counted 25 tops on my lemon cookies.. I've never topped a plant this many times, kind of making me nervous!
> View attachment 3557804


love it !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 5, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> That African kwazy is just sexy!!
> 
> Just counted 25 tops on my lemon cookies.. I've never topped a plant this many times, kind of making me nervous!
> View attachment 3557804


Looking gd


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 5, 2015)

Good morning world


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 5, 2015)

I filled up all the donated eskys and planted yday. 6 different lettuce types, cherry roma tomatoes, 2 radish varieties, cucumbers, zuchini, turmeric, cambodian seeds  and alot of thai red chilis


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2015)

Sativas. Kwazulu trim and loads of clones


----------



## Mohican (Dec 6, 2015)

Good morning and goodnight!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2015)

1500 here


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2015)

This morning I cut some catnip, peppermint, and basil sprigs and destemmed them, dried for 4 hrs in sun, then chopped up really fine and mixed with cambodian sativa. really really nice flavor. Few hours ago I cut enough of all 3 to last for a while and its being dried now. Nice addition to vape


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2015)

Hell yeah w/ Too Short  @TWS


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2015)

Just hammered 3 chongers which equalled 6 grams. Now my evening is good


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 7, 2015)

Happy days.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 7, 2015)

Just tossed some bird food in street and there are ~50 little sparrows killing it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 7, 2015)

Love that picture


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 7, 2015)

Morning world.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 7, 2015)

1 of the Blue Dreams is looking like it will have much larger/broader leaves and its flying and the other is also not far behind but its looking more narrow leaf. Any ideas how many different phenos the HSO BD's have?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 8, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> View attachment 3559617 View attachment 3559618 View attachment 3559619 View attachment 3559620 View attachment 3559621 View attachment 3559622 View attachment 3559623 View attachment 3559624 View attachment 3559625 View attachment 3559626


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 8, 2015)

TGA Conspiracy Kush on top & 707 Seeds AK107 Bottom 
HSO Blue Dreams>> 
Sensi Shiva Skunk x 4    

TGA/HNW Dr Who

Barneys Farm Critical Kush>>
Viet Sativa #1


----------



## TWS (Dec 8, 2015)

they are camping in line all ready for the new star wars movie


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 8, 2015)

crackheads


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 8, 2015)

About the only way I am camping in a fucking line is if someone is handing out some mf free weed or some free pussy, did I say that? No offense to all you trekkie lovers, but fuck star wars, much mo important shit ongoing in the world


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 9, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> About the only way I am camping in a fucking line is if someone is handing out some mf free weed or some free pussy, did I say that? No offense to all you trekkie lovers, but fuck star wars, much mo important shit ongoing in the world


By all means, stand in line for days at the movie theater if that's what trips your trigger- just try to spend equal time standing up for someone who really needs it. George Lucas has enough money.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 9, 2015)

Hey buddy, was just reminiscing about your neck of the woods, right here;

https://www.rollitup.org/t/when-the-aristocracy-leaves-the-commoners-in-the-dust-the-empire-is-doomed.886431/page-3#post-12134760


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 9, 2015)

What a world.....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 9, 2015)

and the rest of the seedlings


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## ttystikk (Dec 9, 2015)

So what does one do on the shining cruise ship when it sails into international waters?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 9, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> So what does one do on the shining cruise ship when it sails into international waters?


No idea as never been on a cruise. Working in the oil and gas business have had more cruises than I can keep count of. Not for me on my time off. Looked cool this morning on my bike ride


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 9, 2015)

Got Lou Donaldson blaring about to get into some spacecake I just made; 50 grams of ~70% vaped cambodian sativa, triple chocolate fudge chips and chunks made with fresh squeezed coconut oil. Its so beautiful out & not a fkn cloud in the sky. About to get my laff on.

Just looked down and the song is SPACEMAN TWIST!!!!


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2015)

The Sensi Shiva Skunk looks like it's gone through a mini reveg with it's single blade leaves.....weird. You getting a lot of rain at the moment?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 10, 2015)

DST said:


> The Sensi Shiva Skunk looks like it's gone through a mini reveg with it's single blade leaves.....weird. You getting a lot of rain at the moment?


Yeah they did go thru a reveg. I fucked them about with playing with some lights. They are rolling on now and no more lights atm


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 10, 2015)

No rain at all for some time. Its funny that those lights didnt really fuck with the rest. All the plants with exception of some seedlings are confirmed females


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 10, 2015)

10 beans germinating in dvd case ready for planting on the 12th. It is 2x HSO 707 Headband, 2x TGA/HNW Sonic Screwdriver, 2x Connoisseur Genetics Cheese & Chong, 2x Greenman Organics Black Malawi, 2x Greenman Organics Black Rhino


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 10, 2015)

Ohh jealous of the headband! Sprouting more already? Lol you're not going to have room to walk around soon!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 10, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Ohh jealous of the headband! Sprouting more already? Lol you're not going to have room to walk around soon!


Ha, yeah man its 10 a month, perpetual


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 10, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Ohh jealous of the headband! Sprouting more already? Lol you're not going to have room to walk around soon!


I was explaining to my best mate the other day my plans of sharing with him as he is just starting a small garden himself. He looked at me a little surprised and I explained I had enough quality beans for a fkn lifetime and I want to share the wealth, get him going, he was thrilled to say the least. AND my friend just got back from a Nepal trip few days ago hopefully with a load of beans and some other quality .


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 10, 2015)

Very nice man! I've done the same for my buddy! He has a nice indoor grow going right now that I'm helping him with.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 11, 2015)

piece of shit!!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 11, 2015)

On this 1, I am out the door for a bike ride


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 12, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> 10 beans germinating in dvd case ready for planting on the 12th. It is 2x HSO 707 Headband, 2x TGA/HNW Sonic Screwdriver, 2x Connoisseur Genetics Cheese & Chong, 2x Greenman Organics Black Malawi, 2x Greenman Organics Black Rhino


10 for 10 planted into cups


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 12, 2015)

Gave my mate a tin of brownies yday and woke up to this msg:
"Just eat one he said..... Funny, just about sent me into orbit. Fantastic drive into town and back, everything shiny lol"


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 12, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Gave my mate a tin of brownies yday and woke up to this msg:
> "Just eat one he said..... Funny, just about sent me into orbit. Fantastic drive into town and back, everything shiny lol"


lol I need some of them everything looks dull the day b4 I go back to work


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 12, 2015)

Time to sit back and enjoy some 20 year old cranberry wine a friend made! I was surprised he gave it to me as he only had two bottles left!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 12, 2015)

Check out that Blue Dream!! 5 gallons of compost.
Seedlings are l to r top to btm Rainbow Jones, Headbanger, 707 Headband, Conspiracy Kush, White Tange Haze Outerspace, White Tange Hanze Outerspace, Good Ideas, Mindscape

Then other 3 are Auto Chemdog, AK107, Auto Chemdog


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 12, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> View attachment 3563072
> 
> Time to sit back and enjoy some 20 year old cranberry wine a friend made! I was surprised he gave it to me as he only had two bottles left!


Karma


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## ttystikk (Dec 12, 2015)

Always enjoy the scenery, even if it makes my neck hurt, lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 12, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Always enjoy the scenery, even if it makes my neck hurt, lol


For some reason RIU kept flipping the images, sorry lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 12, 2015)

That was the last 2 days so thats caught up


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 12, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Karma


Spot on


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## ttystikk (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm thinking of renaming my bloomroom 'Saigon'...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 13, 2015)

DST said:


> Swazi Fairy flew a few days ago bru! Forgot to tell ya.


@DST Well as my luck may have it lately, its really on a roll, customs grabbed that package. This is only the 2nd time in last 7 yrs or so, but considering I had just gotten a SL (shitload) through I am not bothered too much. Well I am, but I think you know what I mean. Appreciate the try


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 13, 2015)

Tude either tapes baggie inside a dark colored water bottle or sends with a tshirt or small garment out of breeders packs obviously & baggie (S) taped inside sleeve usually, packets stapled together. 

Greenman Organics came through too though with his they were also in breeders packs sealed up!!! 

Some random dick making a random check I am sure


----------



## DST (Dec 14, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> @DST Well as my luck may have it lately, its really on a roll, customs grabbed that package. This is only the 2nd time in last 7 yrs or so, but considering I had just gotten a SL (shitload) through I am not bothered too much. Well I am, but I think you know what I mean. Appreciate the try


That sux mate. They are normally secreted in a dvd box or something like that (I don't send them out). BB never send out breeders packs unless within Europe, I would try again but I only got 3 beans of that left lol. Oh well, had to give it a try. 

In the end, it doesn't matter what you do with them, if they decide to scan the parcel then they will find them...organic matter. 

Nice sundowner shot!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## mushroom head (Dec 15, 2015)

Everything looks great! Just fed some seaweed, I think they liked it....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 15, 2015)

Aye they look great too!! I just fed fish to the garden here. Everything standing at attention


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 15, 2015)

Just get n caught up man, which was 3 pages, 25 likes and a shitload of data! Looking good man and jealous as hell about that pace of life and weather. Seems like the law doesn't fuck with you neither.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 16, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> Just get n caught up man, which was 3 pages, 25 likes and a shitload of data! Looking good man and jealous as hell about that pace of life and weather. Seems like the law doesn't fuck with you neither.


|Cool man welcome to the rooftop. Most are jealous about the pace of life and cannot beat the weather. As far as law, no selling = no bother. And one of the many reasons by roof looks like a clean jungle with everything mixed and mingled in


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 16, 2015)

Just transplanted over a TGA Conspiracy Kush, Gage Good Ideas (which I had marked as a male, NOT), and an HSO 707 Headband. Over the moon that the CK/GI were fems. They should blow it up from here as they are in final homes.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 16, 2015)

And some reading material collected from @rikdabrick in the Hawaii. Works for Phillippines, VN, Hawaii areas anyway.... @luciferi


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 17, 2015)

Your garden is looking good braddah. And thanks for making that pdf. It's cool to have


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 18, 2015)

rikdabrick said:


> Your garden is looking good braddah. And thanks for making that pdf. It's cool to have


Appreciate it braddah


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 18, 2015)

Kwazulu is pushing 4' and VN Sat1 not far behind


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 18, 2015)

Happy Saturday


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 18, 2015)

Mfkn Kwazulu was a male along with 1x White Tange Haze Outerspace; compost bin got more donations


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 19, 2015)

So today was a major reorganisation. The 3x revegged shiva skunks got pulled. Small solid buds but nothing to speak of. Dry and vape. Transplanted everything I had in 1 gals except 1x headbanger and the 2 autos which will roll in 1 gallons. I have so many beauties which I just transplanted I saw no need to wait on a weak reveg; lesson learned. The rest of the plants flowering look good so on they go; still a shiva skunk, critical kush, & a cjernobyl. I did guess on a couple of the xplants as they haven't sexxed yet but good karma says they are fems


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 19, 2015)

Everything is lookin top notch! These look like balls to you? I hope not..


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2015)

Normally you expect a small stump then a ball....not a ball with a stump sticking out of it.


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 19, 2015)

Yah it doesn't look like any other male I've had, doesn't look like a female either, still too early to tell I suppose. I'm just getting anxious, this plant is the only one that has not shown sex.


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2015)

I'd give it a few more days before deciding for sure. Most males are reasonably quick to show as well.


----------



## ShLUbY (Dec 19, 2015)

looking good over here my friend! what's up with those little small plants that seem to be flowering way too early??? are they going to reveg eventually?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 19, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> looking good over here my friend! what's up with those little small plants that seem to be flowering way too early??? are they going to reveg eventually?


They got pulled. Its the tropics dude, they flower when they are ready.....which could be 30 days in

AND I fucked these with some lights, so thats the reason they revegged and didnt do shit. Also should not have started topping for mainlining until they were in final container, fuck up on my part. But also learned that I only want to top and crop here, mainlining takes too much time in my conditions


----------



## oldbikepunk (Dec 19, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah man no drab colors here. Should visit sometime. May never leave like I have done.
> 
> There are many such beautiful places and people worldwide and we go and fuck them up with war. I have been fortunate to visit a few of those places.View attachment 3503629


War is good for Western Countries' businesses. We build the war materiel, blow up the infrastructure, and then the Western countries businesses all get fat contracts to rebuild things. It's the American Way. If a country doesn't cooperate with us, or the Entire Middle East...we're gonna let the dictator fall, civil wars blow up, and we bomb and destroy the infrastructures of entire regions. Then we go in, all the Western Bloc countries mega-billion dollar businesses, and get paid to rebuild. With oil money! It's a big happy circle. A proxy-war works too. (Please note sarcasm)


----------



## oldbikepunk (Dec 19, 2015)

ShLUbY said:


> looking good over here my friend! what's up with those little small plants that seem to be flowering way too early??? are they going to reveg eventually?


I flowered a bunch a foot or more tall too...I needed to identify males as there were too many. I'm not gonna reveg and I blew it on some I should have taken cuttings from. Outdoors here stuff doesn't finish until it's damp and maybe raining, early October or even later. And, sadly, you see tons of plants start to mold. Even covered up from dew. There's a Bay on one side and the Pacific on the other side so it's just going to be damp at night in fall. Really annoying. Too much outdoor light pollution in any neighborhood or city for the plants to focus on budding. Everyone has motion detector lights so every cat or passerby, and the street lights, messes up outdoor here. And the lawn moths larvae love all purple plants and wreck it just as it ripens with bites killing buds, and the poops making mold. I'm trying to get enough indoor and budded by late Spring here when it gets too hot for indoor. You need dehumidifiers and air conditioners. And I'm a little too lazy. Co2, yes. Most of what I flower early are free seeds that I made of good seeds. I'd almost never let a TGA go to a flower room only a foot tall. Seeds are too expensive. Unless I suspect it's a Male and I am tired of waiting for a pistil or ball to show, or it's getting too tall. Sorry, I'm blabby today.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Dec 19, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> See the ignorant misinformation that is even shared here:
> 
> http://tuoitrenews.vn/society/30536/illusioncausing-stimulant-called-american-weed-traded-openly-in-ho-chi-minh-city
> 
> Obviously written by someone who knows.... Ignorance really is bliss, but it infuriates me that some people do believe this sort of SHIT


My friends who go to mainland China tell me that they just create new designer drugs non-stop in Asia, and watch a video of a major player in Fake Weed, Spice,, etc, make his stuff. He's got dried green plant and herb materials. Then he starts dumping like acetone! And I don't remember what other deadly chemicals, he stirs a batch up, let's it dry, packages it and bam, makes money and that bullshit fake weed sends so many people to the hospital across the US it's amazing. People trip out bad sometimes too. It lets people pass marijuana pee-tests so a lot of people smoke it. It's not cannabis, it's not like cannabis, and it's for people like that or the desperate stoner all out of weed. Others like it because it adds to the other drugs they are using and will literally make a guy drool and start staring. It's a messed up drug.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 20, 2015)

So decisions decisions; I yanked the rest of the shiva skunks revegging and also the chernobyl; small buds. No time for that bullshit, got vegging plants which will blow up going in their places. I left the critical kush rolling on.


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 20, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> A rooftop in Vietnam... I was just five on my first morning on a rooftop in Vietnam, it was a seven story apartment building in downtown Saigon, across the street from the Scottish army barracks- gotta love those bagpipes on the PA at 5 sharp every morning!
> 
> I remember it so well because it was a great view... and because my dad showed me the picture on the front page of the morning news. It was a scene of suitcases and shoes strewn about in front of a chunk of 707 fuselage. The VC had shot down a civilian airliner on approach to Tan Son Nhut airbase... the very flight we'd have chosen if we'd had the extra fare. The sky was very blue that day, the puffy clouds extra pretty...
> 
> So ya, more pics- because I'd really like to go visit again someday soon and enjoy the place without all the olive drab uniforms.


sounds like the introduction of a coming of age story lol


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 20, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> sounds like the introduction of a coming of age story lol


You have to survive long enough to come of age. That story was about how close a thing it can be for anyone, through nothing more than random chance.


----------



## ShLUbY (Dec 20, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> They got pulled. Its the tropics dude, they flower when they are ready.....which could be 30 days in
> 
> AND I fucked these with some lights, so thats the reason they revegged and didnt do shit. Also should not have started topping for mainlining until they were in final container, fuck up on my part. But also learned that I only want to top and crop here, mainlining takes too much time in my conditions


i dont mainline either. i pinch mostly, and top when necessary to even out the canopy. i find that the plant mainlines itself. if you examine the structure of the branching you'll find the bigger trunks on a mature plant. remove the smaller ones from below and imo you achieve the same thing basically. 

funny thing is about growing and many other things in life, we all have our own methods to achieve the same results.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 20, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> sounds like the introduction of a coming of age story lol


Sounds like life to me. A point in life one never forgets.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 20, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Sounds like life to me. A point in life one never forgets.


True that. I was five that day, and I'll be fifty next year.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 20, 2015)

Forgive me for saying this, but that's one thing that wrong with humanity, trying to turn life into a fkn story or even better lets try to turn a story into life. Sorry for that rant, but I despise what tv and fuckwood have become and the influence it has on people.

And that was way off topic, but I also just woke up


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 20, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> True that. I was five that day, and I'll be fifty next year.


You gotta be the coolest 50 yr old I know man


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 20, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Forgive me for saying this, but that's one thing that wrong with humanity, trying to turn life into a fkn story or even better lets try to turn a story into life. Sorry for that rant, but I despise what tv and fuckwood have become and the influence it has on people.
> 
> And that was way off topic, but I also just woke up


Yeah but ttystikk is real life man so u need to respect.you wanna bust balls go to the political thread or hop on over to the uk thread...we'll take care of u there


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 20, 2015)

theslipperbandit said:


> Yeah but ttystikk is real life man so u need to respect.you wanna bust balls go to the political thread or hop on over to the uk thread...we'll take care of u there


Dude I am not busting any balls!!! ttystikk and myself know one another pretty well. It was your balls I was busting if anything, talking about a great story it would make. Its LIFE


----------



## theslipperbandit (Dec 20, 2015)

How were u busting my balls lol my comment was mearly a joke if you feel the need to nit pic a joke then frankly you're a cock monger lol no need to get defensive dude I was pointing out your incompetence.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 20, 2015)

Fuck off pal, thats how I feel today! Find another thread to make your jokes on


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 20, 2015)

@Vnsmkr
@theslipperbandit

Guys, no offense was meant and none taken. He used a common turn of phrase and didn't mean to belittle either my story- that's what it's called- or my experience.

I totally respect the point that as a real life experience it has more depth and meaning than a fictional tale or a dramatized movie.

The reason I remember that exact time, place and day so vividly is because that was the moment I personally realized that life isn't safe, that in spite of how normal everything looked and seemed, how casually people behaved, even what we did or did not do, my plane arrived safely and uneventfully and theirs ended in tragedy. No good or just reason, nobody on board deserved it, just blind chance... and the stupidity of war.

So in honor of that thought, do me a persey and let this one drop. I have a feeling you'd like each other.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 20, 2015)

Just having a shitty day. Forgive me @theslipperbandit . Incompetent I am not.....


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 20, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Just having a shitty day. Forgive me @theslipperbandit . Incompetent I am not.....


Lord knows you've loaded enough pics to prove it! LMAO!


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2015)

Im lost. what are you fags arguing about


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 20, 2015)

TWS said:


> Im lost. what are you fags arguing about


Getting off on the wrong foot.

Twisted fuck that I am, I always wondered if one needed a rag to wipe the jizz off their shoe...

"Whups! So sorry, wasn't watching which way I was tossing!"


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2015)

OMg ! thanks a lot. I never thought about that . unfortunetly I will never forget now.


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2015)

who's seen the new star wars yet ?


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 20, 2015)

TWS said:


> who's seen the new star wars yet ?


I'm betting none of us yet?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 20, 2015)

Nah not my cup...


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 20, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Nah not my cup...


I have a nice big LCD flat panel television. I might have turned it on last month? Idk... but I do know that I got productive in my life right about the same time I turned in my cable box. 

I got my LIFE back! So sitting around watching the tube just doesn't do it for me anymore.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 20, 2015)

Same here dude!!! We could be brothers from another mother


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 20, 2015)

That and I banned all news sites and news channels. I dont know whats happening in the world, but I know whats happening in my world, and it aint death, doom, destruction, war, war, war.....depression pumped out 24/7/365


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Nah not my cup...



I thought you were a head. Oh well never mind . me either.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 20, 2015)

TWS said:


> I thought you were a head. Oh well never mind . me either.


hahaha, I am a head definitely. I just never got into Star Wars, Star Trek, only stars I get into are those ones lighting up at night and once upon a time stars were stamped on certain, lets call them happies, which I did partake in.


----------



## getawaymountain (Dec 21, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> hahaha, I am a head definitely. I just never got into Star Wars, Star Trek, only stars I get into are those ones lighting up at night and once upon a time stars were stamped on certain, lets call them happies, which I did partake in.


ive seen monkeys in a barrel stamp before myself years ago it was a lot of fun then couldnt eat for days due to laughing and jaw muscles hurt so much after thou


----------



## TWS (Dec 21, 2015)

that was the strychnine .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 21, 2015)

Used to hang here way back.....http://glamjacknyc.blogspot.com/2012/09/the-kingfish.html


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 21, 2015)

Kingfish classics, disco biscuits galore, and I do mean biscuits


----------



## TWS (Dec 21, 2015)

I used to hang out here

http://adelitabar.com/


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 21, 2015)

VN 1 getting too tall. Training day

Thats a white tange haze outspace front left behind it conspiracy kush, a gage good ideas next to ck, & a 707 headband front of it. These auto chemdogs are just as big as the other girls same age. There is also a rainbow Jones, gage mind scape and a ak107. Blue dreams and dr who were cleaned up inside and I topped the Cambodian out back.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## ttystikk (Dec 21, 2015)

Gorgeous garden, beautiful tropical setting... the only things you haven't taken pictures of are hot Vietnamese girls and food! WTF! Yes I'm jealous as FUCK! LOL


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 21, 2015)

Hey man garden looks great, really filling out..

 
Can you believe my best looking plant is a male!?.. fuck! I thought with the tight growth it would be a female. I'm ready to toss this fucker in a snow bank.


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 21, 2015)

TWS said:


> that was the strychnine .


I only dosed maybe 30 times in my life. Purple microdot about 1985 the first time, orange microdots, strawberry microdots, 4-way window pane blotter, sugar cubes and these little wafer hits. I remember the first several times laughing til my jaws and ribs hurt, then later it seemed I laughed less and went into that deep thought phase earlier and earlier in the trip. I eventually lost interest.


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 21, 2015)

Now mushrooms are a different story. We used to go on roadtrips to a cattle pasture in Tennessee a couple hours south of my hometown, near Corinth, MS at dawn on warm, rainy nights and load up garbage bags full when I was in HS. I bought lots of local skunk in the 80s from the proceeds of those runs. Later I started to grow shrooms indoors in mason jars of vermiculite and brown rice flower concoctions, making these little cakes and growing wads in 10 gallon aquariums. I ate lots and lots but like the acid, eventually "outgrew" it.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 21, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> Now mushrooms are a different story. We used to go on roadtrips to a cattle pasture in Tennessee a couple hours south of my hometown, near Corinth, MS at dawn on warm, rainy nights and load up garbage bags full when I was in HS. I bought lots of local skunk in the 80s from the proceeds of those runs. Later I started to grow shrooms indoors in mason jars of vermiculite and brown rice flower concoctions, making these little cakes and growing wads in 10 gallon aquariums. I ate lots and lots but like the acid, eventually "outgrew" it.


Gonna get some going for the health benefits of them. I'm done tripping seeing pink elephants and shit, but a bright shroomy trip is healthy as fuck and who says laughing is bad 

Just got to get myself some spores; everything here is just edible healthy shrooms.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 21, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Hey man garden looks great, really filling out..
> 
> View attachment 3569424
> Can you believe my best looking plant is a male!?.. fuck! I thought with the tight growth it would be a female. I'm ready to toss this fucker in a snow bank.


I hear ya bro. Should have seen me yanking that Kwazulu up breaking it in half into the compost drum, FFS. Part of the game isnt it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 21, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Gorgeous garden, beautiful tropical setting... the only things you haven't taken pictures of are hot Vietnamese girls and food! WTF! Yes I'm jealous as FUCK! LOL


Thanks bro. and I'm coming with those pictures; give me a couple days


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 21, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thanks bro. and I'm coming with those pictures; give me a couple days


Thats what I'm talking about!


----------



## TWS (Dec 22, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> I only dosed maybe 30 times in my life. Purple microdot about 1985 the first time, orange microdots, strawberry microdots, 4-way window pane blotter, sugar cubes and these little wafer hits. I remember the first several times laughing til my jaws and ribs hurt, then later it seemed I laughed less and went into that deep thought phase earlier and earlier in the trip. I eventually lost interest.


lol. only 30 times 




Smidge34 said:


> Now mushrooms are a different story. We used to go on roadtrips to a cattle pasture in Tennessee a couple hours south of my hometown, near Corinth, MS at dawn on warm, rainy nights and load up garbage bags full when I was in HS. I bought lots of local skunk in the 80s from the proceeds of those runs. Later I started to grow shrooms indoors in mason jars of vermiculite and brown rice flower concoctions, making these little cakes and growing wads in 10 gallon aquariums. I ate lots and lots but like the acid, eventually "outgrew" it.



I would like to learn how to grow shrooms. I've started to read how but got overwhelmed and stopped.
The older you get the less likely you are to come across certain things.


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2015)

mushroom head said:


> Hey man garden looks great, really filling out..
> 
> View attachment 3569424
> Can you believe my best looking plant is a male!?.. fuck! I thought with the tight growth it would be a female. I'm ready to toss this fucker in a snow bank.


That's a bummer, handsome studly dude though. Would of like to have seen his baws


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## mushroom head (Dec 22, 2015)

DST said:


> That's a bummer, handsome studly dude though. Would of like to have seen his baws


Hahaha well you might still get that chance! I didn't have the heart to toss him, I'm trying to decide If I should collect pollen first..


----------



## luciferi (Dec 22, 2015)

not enough sunlight by looks of it flowering way too fast


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 22, 2015)

luciferi said:


> not enough sunlight by looks of it flowering way too fast


Not it at all; they are planted out of season. I knew what they would and will do. Much better at certain times of the year. But as I have mentioned a few times, I am testing....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 22, 2015)

luciferi said:


> not enough sunlight by looks of it flowering way too fast


Compliments of a friend in Hawaii near same lines on the map....same as here....


----------



## TWS (Dec 23, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Not it at all; they are planted out of season. I knew what they would and will do. Much better at certain times of the year. But as I have mentioned a few times, I am testing....



testing what ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 23, 2015)

What about artificial light and veg for 8 weeks 24/7 then putting outside at start of short/long season to finish ?
Would it be worth it for a bit more yield ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 23, 2015)

TWS said:


> testing what ?


My brain on drugs


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 23, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> What about artificial light and veg for 8 weeks 24/7 then putting outside at start of short/long season to finish ?
> Would it be worth it for a bit more yield ?


Thats why i got the tent . Lights and the rest require money not yet in sight


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 23, 2015)

TWS said:


> testing what ?


10 per month for a year just to see the differences of expressions. Amounts means shit to me right now. Quality only. I know plants will grow here 365 just want to see what they do....


----------



## TWS (Dec 23, 2015)

thought you were testing your camera or something.


----------



## TWS (Dec 23, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> My brain on drugs


 we all ready know how that goes.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2015)

TWS said:


> we all ready know how that goes.


It goes well! I'm still doing this very same testing!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 23, 2015)

TWS said:


> we all ready know how that goes.


Well I like to take it to the extreme!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 23, 2015)

TWS said:


> thought you were testing your camera or something.


Funny fucker. Its like this TWS, this is a free journal for me of all my good points and all my fuckups, so yes there are alot of fucking pictures and there will be more.


----------



## TWS (Dec 23, 2015)

Good morning.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 23, 2015)

Good morning . Smells likes nepalese charras in my room at the moment. Trying to send you some smoke clouds


----------



## 757growin (Dec 23, 2015)

TWS said:


> lol. only 30 times
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I come across them once every couple months. I can grab some for you I'm sure..


----------



## TWS (Dec 23, 2015)

if you could that would be great. Thanks 757 !


----------



## 757growin (Dec 23, 2015)

TWS said:


> if you could that would be great. Thanks 757 !


I have a pretty big cap now your welcome to. Guess maybe a gram.. I always get shrooms and end up giving them away. These kids don't give me that kind of time to have a nice trip. If not maybe I will bring some for the spring bbq..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 23, 2015)

757growin said:


> I have a pretty big cap now your welcome to. Guess maybe a gram.. I always get shrooms and end up giving them away. These kids don't give me that kind of time to have a nice trip. If not maybe I will bring some for the spring bbq..


why the fuck dont you live next door to me 757? Oh yeah the distance....Im going to make my own. Next project


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 23, 2015)

Healing herb and healing shrooms!!! Thats my M.O.


----------



## TWS (Dec 23, 2015)

757growin said:


> I have a pretty big cap now your welcome to. Guess maybe a gram.. I always get shrooms and end up giving them away. These kids don't give me that kind of time to have a nice trip. If not maybe I will bring some for the spring bbq..


 just let me know next time you come across them and I'll stop by.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 23, 2015)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all that keep that in check. We dont celebrate here as Tet is the holiday here, but that doesnt mean I cant wish everyone a Happy one. And heres to a better 2016, always room for improvement


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all that keep that in check. We dont celebrate here as Tet is the holiday here, but that doesnt mean I cant wish everyone a Happy one. And heres to a better 2016, always room for improvement


Happy Tet! It's snowing here, definitely going to be a white Christmas.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 23, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Happy Tet! It's snowing here, definitely going to be a white Christmas.


Another month yet, but thanks in advance . Enjoy that white Christmas. Smoke one or twenty for me


----------



## doublejj (Dec 23, 2015)

Happy Holidays my friend.....
tet has a whole other meaning to Nam vets


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Happy Holidays my friend.....
> tet has a whole other meaning to Nam vets


Oh, I know. It is time to bury those memories in the past, where they belong. I don't mean to say they should be forgotten, but moving on is good for the soul.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 23, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Happy Holidays my friend.....
> tet has a whole other meaning to Nam vets


I understand in a deep way JJ, even though was not born then.... Lets say Chinese New Year.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 23, 2015)

[QUTOTE="ttystikk, post: 12176349, member: 324297"]Oh, I know. It is time to bury those memories in the past, where they belong. I don't mean to say they should be forgotten, but moving on is good for the soul.[/QUOTE]

Agree, you never forget, its a point in life where some serious learning likely was done, but I am a big believer in forward progress, you know that I think @ttystikk . This world is connected throughout the whole mf whether we accept it or not, we just need to get back to being connected in other ways. I think alot of you that read this understand what I mean.

Sitting here shedding a tear as I write this, we are all people all over this world, and all people want is to have a good life, every one of us....religion, ethnicity, all that shit aside we are human all of us.... Wish all would see that.

Again Merry Christmas all


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2015)

Merry Christmas! If only we could share these feelings of compassion the whole year around...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 23, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Merry Christmas! If only we could share these feelings of compassion the whole year around...


Absolutely, across the universe. The goal is to create enough positivity that it drowns out any negativity and if enough people do that good things happen


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 23, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Merry Christmas! If only we could share these feelings of compassion the whole year around...


You know @ttystikk we can and WE do, just got to get the other whatever the # is to do the same.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 23, 2015)

The larger of the Blue Dreams is going to shit. I pulled it a bit hard few days back and split it down middle. Pulled back together and taped up; Looked fine for almost a week and then the smaller side started dieing, died within a day so I cut it out, put some fresh aloe where it was split and where I cut then taped it up pulling it together. This morning the larger side looked perfect, now its all drooping. What the fuck? Any pointers? I am not yanking it out of the pot, if it dies then I'll be pissed but fuck it. Never seen 1 do this that fast! And its not underwatered for gd sure. No yellowing whatsoever
@TWS @doublejj @Mohican @ruby fruit @DST @Dr.D81 @papapayne @getawaymountain @ShLUbY @Grandpa GreenJeans
@ttystikk I think you are already seeing this


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 23, 2015)

Just ran 3 times the amount of water through it as I know it wasnt underwatered nor was it overwatered. Will watch it closely, FFS


----------



## TWS (Dec 23, 2015)

got a pic ?


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2015)

When stems split, bad things can happen. I try to cover the open wound, but it doesn't always work.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2015)

TWS said:


> got a pic ?


Nah man, he doesn't like to take plant pictures.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 23, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> When stems split, bad things can happen. I try to cover the open wound, but it doesn't always work.


Ive split plenty. This has never happened


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 23, 2015)

TWS said:


> got a pic ?


 3 hours time from normal to this


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> 3 hours time from normal to this
> 
> View attachment 3571017


Get it out of the sun and give it time to recover. Spray it with water to give it a foliar drink, that will help take the stress off and give it a chance to recover.


----------



## TWS (Dec 23, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Nah man, he doesn't like to take plant pictures.





Vnsmkr said:


> 3 hours time from normal to this
> 
> View attachment 3571017



yup, she's pissed.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 23, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Get it out of the sun and give it time to recover. Spray it with water to give it a foliar drink, that will help take the stress off and give it a chance to recover.


Done


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 23, 2015)

TWS said:


> yup, she's pissed.


I would say


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 23, 2015)

Out of the sun and spritzed her down with water. Lets see how she looks later


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2015)

Now that she's got some breathing room, she should recover. It might take a few days, patience will tell.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 23, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Now that she's got some breathing room, she should recover. It might take a few days, patience will tell.


Dude I got more patience these days than a flat rock. If its my patience which pulls it thru shes all good


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 23, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------



## TWS (Dec 23, 2015)

as long as bubba don't show up.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 24, 2015)

Nah we're ok there. Bubba only shows up when Im actually in S Louisiana and I need to get some dimwits attention....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 24, 2015)

The job which laid me off 5 months ago has been talking about getting me back, talking about it for a fucking month now. And now they want to wait until after the holidays to talk, 4th or 5th, enjoy your break they say. ABout ready to really start breaking shit!!!!!! FUCK


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 24, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> The job which laid me off 5 months ago has been talking about getting me back, talking about it for a fucking month now. And now they want to wait until after the holidays to talk, 4th or 5th, enjoy your break they say. ABout ready to really start breaking shit!!!!!! FUCK


Time to start talking with their competition.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 24, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Time to start talking with their competition.


Their competitors are dead.in the water.....that convo happened already


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 24, 2015)

doublejj said:


> Happy Holidays my friend.....
> tet has a whole other meaning to Nam vets


Lol, my dad was in country from Oct '67 to '68 so he was smack dab in the middle of it in a base near Que Son. He said they had to eat the Army's equivalent of SPAM for two weeks lol.


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 24, 2015)

He took R&R in San Fran for 2 weeks, 6 months after getting there and I was born 9 months later in 1969. So you could say I'm a Cali guy since mom flew out to meet him....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 25, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Now that she's got some breathing room, she should recover. It might take a few days, patience will tell.


@ttystikk @TWS She looks the same 2 days later though I have been spritzing her; she's in a shaded corner and its not hot. If she doesnt start to perk in a day shes getting ripped up. Pisses me off to look at her when everything else is so green and well!

Ugly bitch is wasting my bucket at this point


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 25, 2015)

Not in the best of moods today went up there and yanked it up. There was a grub worm in the roots and I smashed that fucker all over the bricks. La la la la la. woosa woosa


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 25, 2015)

Little garden work to shake off the negativity. Always works!!! 

Anyway moved a Cheese & Chong and 2x Black Malawis to 1 gallon pots, moved the "taking its time" headbanger over to final resting place and topped conspiracy kush, 707 Headband, & Gage Good Ideas. Still not showed sex yet are the Gage Mindscape & White Tange Haze Outerspace.


----------



## luciferi (Dec 25, 2015)

Here's some of my grow.. Same light schedule.. Not enough sunlight they went straight into flowering pretty much. luckily had the help of my flourescent seedling setup!! Love N Peace From Thailand! Gotta visit u sometime n u should visit me too! Bunch of strains all different flowering times next run im gonna do 1strain only made my own seedstock with G13 Cindy99 and RD Night terror OG


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 25, 2015)

luciferi said:


> Here's some of my grow.. Same light schedule.. Not enough sunlight they went straight into flowering pretty much. luckily had the help of my flourescent seedling setup!! Love N Peace From Thailand! Gotta visit u sometime n u should visit me too! Bunch of strains all different flowering times next run im gonna do 1strain only made my own seedstock with G13 Cindy99 and RD Night terror OG
> View attachment 3572015 View attachment 3572016 View attachment 3572017 View attachment 3572018 View attachment 3572019 View attachment 3572020 View attachment 3572021 View attachment 3572022 View attachment 3572023


Some of those have better yields than the autos i have seen


----------



## luciferi (Dec 25, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Some of those have better yields than the autos i have seen


Thanks man!! None of them are autos just not enough light outdoors this time of year for them to veg


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 26, 2015)

luciferi said:


> Thanks man!! None of them are autos just not enough light outdoors this time of year for them to veg


Yeah ive learnt a lot on vsnmkr s thread here took me a while to realise its all year round there


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 26, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Yeah ive learnt a lot on vsnmkr s thread here took me a while to realise its all year round there


we want to smoke it all year around dont we? well this is how thats accomplished. its quality, not quantity. I look fwd to the day we meet rubes, can tell you are a good dude!


----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2015)

I just don't know what to say ... I'm lost for words......


----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2015)

luciferi said:


> Here's some of my grow.. Same light schedule.. Not enough sunlight they went straight into flowering pretty much. luckily had the help of my flourescent seedling setup!! Love N Peace From Thailand! Gotta visit u sometime n u should visit me too! Bunch of strains all different flowering times next run im gonna do 1strain only made my own seedstock with G13 Cindy99 and RD Night terror OG
> View attachment 3572015 View attachment 3572016 View attachment 3572017 View attachment 3572018 View attachment 3572019 View attachment 3572020 View attachment 3572021 View attachment 3572022 View attachment 3572023




shit you almost post as many pics as Vns....give him a run for his money....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 26, 2015)

TWS said:


> shit you almost post as many pics as Vns....give him a run for his money....


I like to look at my plants and this here RIU is my time lapse


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 26, 2015)

TWS said:


> I just don't know what to say ... I'm lost for words......


Yeah you too @TWS . Good peeps


----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2015)

naw... it's all good bro.... what ever floats your boat.....tickles your fancy.... blows your load....gasses your rocket.....keeps bubba at bay...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 26, 2015)

Btw I tried the conventional here 1 season and had some pretty nice plants, but its not enough. As much as I require Id be finished with one seasons worth in no time hence perpetual, small or not


----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2015)

I just hit the back arrow to get off your page instead of scrolling to the top. it's all good.


----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Btw I tried the conventional here 1 season and had some pretty nice plants, but its not enough. As much as I require Id be finished with one seasons worth in no time hence perpetual, small or not



naw man, you got the place to do it for sure . lots of bennies there. being able to grow a sativa is just one of them.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 26, 2015)

TWS said:


> naw man, you got the place to do it for sure . lots of bennies there. being able to grow a sativa is just one of them.


Yeah I could do that for sure, but I like variety and my neighbors would smell a monster tree whereas I can handle alot of small stuff


----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2015)

I would hope your Sativa in the off season wouldn't get to big at 12/12 from seed ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 26, 2015)

TWS said:


> I would hope your Sativa in the off season wouldn't get to big at 12/12 from seed ?


Lets wait and see. The one few yrs back was 6ft before I started topping. It would have gone to the roof no doubt, 12/12 from seed


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 26, 2015)

Just 12 more hrs and im home to look at my girls and root my wife...not in that order tho cos the girls can wait till the morning.
Wife said they are stinking up a bit and i think i would be 5 weeks from possible start of flower so thats a gd sign.
Maybe i can bend her over and look at the girls at the same time ?
That would make me last longer im thinking


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 26, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> we want to smoke it all year around dont we? well this is how thats accomplished. its quality, not quantity. I look fwd to the day we meet rubes, can tell you are a good dude!


Im hoping to meet quite a few of you guys over the next couple yrs...will prob fly over and catch up with redeye froggy at some stage in 2016


----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Just 12 more hrs and im home to look at my girls and root my wife...not in that order tho cos the girls can wait till the morning.
> Wife said they are stinking up a bit and i think i would be 5 weeks from possible start of flower so thats a gd sign.
> Maybe i can bend her over and look at the girls at the same time ?
> That would make me last longer im thinking


 nothing like the good ole outdoors


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 27, 2015)

Everything got a good feeding and transplanted a few more of the new babies today; still 5 left to get up potted to 1 gallons. All in all everything looking mint


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 29, 2015)

Well I'm about to yank this critical kush about 3 weeks early just to have some smoke. Waiting on work for last 5 months with nae income the money has finally bottomed out, weed jars are dry, edibles bin dry, hash gone. Fuck it, I need some patience and my cannabinoid receptors are drying up; they need a refill. Oh yeah, tolerance breaks are for pussies, not for me.


----------



## TWS (Dec 29, 2015)

do you have a pic of that CK ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 29, 2015)

TWS said:


> do you have a pic of that CK ?


Well I would do, but I no longer have a phone with a camera; needed the money more....yes thats how fucked I am at this point or certainly how fucked I feel


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 29, 2015)

In a pretty vile mood that I had to pull that plant that fucking early. Pop sent a bit of cash over, but have more bills to pay than money. Wife goes "why dont you hold some for bud?" I said, and then pay the fucking bill'S with what?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 30, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> In a pretty vile mood that I had to pull that plant that fucking early. Pop sent a bit of cash over, but have more bills to pay than money. Wife goes "why dont you hold some for bud?" I said, and then pay the fucking bill'S with what?


Told my wife my motto for 2016 is "dont sweat over the small things "
Shes adopted the motto to.
I know it wont mean to much to you brother but i was so low the last few weeks and im sure you will see the silver lining soon for waiting so long you know what i mean ?


----------



## TWS (Dec 30, 2015)

" If you can grow there's no reason no dough "


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 30, 2015)

^^^truth^^^


----------



## TWS (Dec 30, 2015)

fucking Smidge , Getting down !


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 30, 2015)

Oh damn!!! Both of you, wow.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 30, 2015)

TWS said:


> " If you can grow there's no reason no dough "


You ever live in Vietnam? I can answer that. No market for it here when someone can buy a fucking kilo for 100 bucks. People move here because its cheap and they dont have money.... Get it now?

SHIT that was rude of me. Sorry @TWS . Struck a chord, but all in all that is how tis


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 30, 2015)

Yeah cheap (more like cheap and pretty poor) mofos like good dope too, but they dont have the money to buy it.......reason they live here collecting their penny pensions


----------



## TWS (Dec 30, 2015)

I changed my post . It was mean. Sounds like your market is wide open. Just need to do the networking. You could be a pimp .


----------



## TWS (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 30, 2015)

TWS said:


>


you just have your 40th bday? you have matured lol


----------



## TWS (Dec 30, 2015)

48th lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 30, 2015)

TWS said:


> I changed my post . It was mean. Sounds like your market is wide open. Just need to do the networking. You could be a pimp .


it wasnt mean dude. you just have to see things before you comment that big


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 30, 2015)

TWS said:


> 48th lol


is today your bday @TWS ? If so happy bday; I had my 41st on the 17th


----------



## TWS (Dec 30, 2015)

No no it was in November thank you though


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 30, 2015)

So sorry for the lack of pictures atm, but give me a bit of time and at least will get to see some flowers. I moved the plant I didnt know what it was and VN #2 from the back to the front with the rest of the clan; better light in front. And I think that unknown plant is also a Dr Who. Looks exactly the same as the one flowering now; Both are flowering. Both of the Auto Chemdogs are at about 18" tall and have some huge fucking leaves, impressive so far, just beginning to flower.

VN #1 is tied down every which way, fkn 9 banger leaves are bigger than my hands. Also the Conspiracy Kush, 707 Headband, Gage Good Ideas all looking good after their top. On the come up and also female are a Gage Mindscape, AK707, Rainbow Jones.

1 gallon pots still hold a Cheese and Chong, Black Malawi, Black Rhino, & another 707 Headband. The 4x left in starter cups are very slow to go, but trying to be patient with them; Black Malawi/Rhino, 707 Headband, & Cheese & Chong.

Happy New Year all. To a safe, healthy, & happy 2016; prosperous can be viewed in so many ways, but yes thats in the cards for 16 too. Anyway Happy New Year RIU, it'll hit me before it hits you.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 30, 2015)

TWS said:


> " If you can grow there's no reason no dough "


How many lights are covering how much space?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 30, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> How many lights are covering how much space?


@TWS ^


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 30, 2015)

So pretty much all the regulars replying here and on Ruby's thread are pretty much 40-somes? Got number 47 coming up in a couple weeks.


----------



## TWS (Dec 30, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> How many lights are covering how much space?


10 x 12 room. Two 4 x 12 sides 2 K each .


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 30, 2015)

Oh yeah, day 57 flower on the pic I posted above and I discovered a few mites tonight on two of the plants for fucks sake. Sob. I had some last run and thought I'd got rid of them with pyrethrin spray and bombs, bleach and all this run regular Spinosad sprays, pest strips and then lots of diatomaceous earth, but here they are dammit all to hell. I'm thinking the fans are fucking up the effectiveness of the pest strips. Fuck me. 

Sorry V, just venting in your thread man.


----------



## TWS (Dec 30, 2015)

They can and you probably don't want those around during flowering.


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 30, 2015)

No shit?


----------



## TWS (Dec 30, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> So pretty much all the regulars replying here and on Ruby's thread are pretty much 40-somes? Got number 47 coming up in a couple weeks.


Lol. 3/4 of the bbq is in that age bracket and beyond of course. Lol


----------



## TWS (Dec 30, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> No shit?


I would think so


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 31, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> So pretty much all the regulars replying here and on Ruby's thread are pretty much 40-somes? Got number 47 coming up in a couple weeks.


seems like we got a pretty good klan of folks


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 31, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> Oh yeah, day 57 flower on the pic I posted above and I discovered a few mites tonight on two of the plants for fucks sake. Sob. I had some last run and thought I'd got rid of them with pyrethrin spray and bombs, bleach and all this run regular Spinosad sprays, pest strips and then lots of diatomaceous earth, but here they are dammit all to hell. I'm thinking the fans are fucking up the effectiveness of the pest strips. Fuck me.
> 
> Sorry V, just venting in your thread man.


No worries bro. what are these threads for if not to bullshit, throw pics up, whatever


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 31, 2015)

Smidge34 said:


> Oh yeah, day 57 flower on the pic I posted above and I discovered a few mites tonight on two of the plants for fucks sake. Sob. I had some last run and thought I'd got rid of them with pyrethrin spray and bombs, bleach and all this run regular Spinosad sprays, pest strips and then lots of diatomaceous earth, but here they are dammit all to hell. I'm thinking the fans are fucking up the effectiveness of the pest strips. Fuck me.
> 
> Sorry V, just venting in your thread man.


I used a tsp of tabasco in a gallon of water, shook the fuck out of it, put in spray bottle. They moved the fuck away. No effect to plants that I could tell


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 31, 2015)

TWS said:


> 10 x 12 room. Two 4 x 12 sides 2 K each .


My 4x8x7'7 tent will eventually have 2x CDM 315 hung vertically with 2 donuts around. I think I still can swing starting it up by April, but sooner I get my ass in gear to work the better + Rooftop


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 31, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Told my wife my motto for 2016 is "dont sweat over the small things "
> Shes adopted the motto to.
> I know it wont mean to much to you brother but i was so low the last few weeks and im sure you will see the silver lining soon for waiting so long you know what i mean ?


Hey bro I preach this to my wife at least weekly if not every few days. Its a bit harder to convince someone from another country who has grown up a certain way; I understand where she is doubtful at some things


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 31, 2015)

You should see the look on her face when I start telling her how great cannabis is and how its healthy for you and would help her so much. She always says, "I will never smoke budha, never". and I just laugh and say honey, look at me and you tell me how much I am ever sick with anything, and she goes "never". well must be doing something, eh. 

But here, like many places, were programmed that cannabis was/is bad shit. So I cant blame her, but I will keep at it with her. Time will see change I am quite sure.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 31, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> You should see the look on her face when I start telling her how great cannabis is and how its healthy for you and would help her so much. She always says, "I will never smoke budha, never". and I just laugh and say honey, look at me and you tell me how much I am ever sick with anything, and she goes "never". well must be doing something, eh.
> 
> But here, like many places, were programmed that cannabis was/is bad shit. So I cant blame her, but I will keep at it with her. Time will see change I am quite sure.


Speak to your wife about the possibility of electronics assembly for some round eye pot grower in Colorado. What would it take to set up an electronics and equipment assembly facility in your area and what would my costs be?

Fuck, if your once and former employer won't find a use for you, I'm sure I can!


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 31, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Speak to your wife about the possibility of electronics assembly for some round eye pot grower in Colorado. What would it take to set up an electronics and equipment assembly facility in your area and what would my costs be?
> 
> Fuck, if your once and former employer won't find a use for you, I'm sure I can!


Your a gd man


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 31, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Your a gd man


Call it enlightened self interest!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 31, 2015)

I mean, what better way to travel to Vietnam and see the sights than to be able to write the whole thing off as a business expense?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 31, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Speak to your wife about the possibility of electronics assembly for some round eye pot grower in Colorado. What would it take to set up an electronics and equipment assembly facility in your area and what would my costs be?
> 
> Fuck, if your once and former employer won't find a use for you, I'm sure I can!


PM me offline with some specs of what you are thinking. Size wize. There is a very large industrial complex just out of Sgn which does just that for some of the super super majors.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 31, 2015)

ruby fruit said:


> Your a gd man


You know Ruby, I believe damn near all of us, if not all of us, which communicate on here, most never seen each other, fit that. All after a specific cause arent we? But yeah in saying that, I certainly believe @ttystikk is good people, I just know, dont know how to explain, just do.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 31, 2015)

By the way, have had a few positive mails back and forth with the managing director of that company which couldnt afford me and they likely will bring me back consulting but on a more "2 feet in the door" basis. I'll find out Monday coming, but that being said I certainly am interested in getting something rolling here. I told the wife and my best mate few days ago, bit money in savings, business getting started here no matter what. Here to stay, need to make ends

and half time in the US working the other half here not bad deal....


----------



## TWS (Dec 31, 2015)

Happy New Years Vns..
You can your Tet in here.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 31, 2015)

TWS said:


> Happy New Years Vns..
> You can your Tet in here.


just imagine all the panty pudding those fat rolls generate, nasty is all I can say. Fat bitches need to go do some running/biking/something.

That was rude coming from me, but they should take immediate steps to take care of themselves. I was a fat fuck once (still sorta am), but I am also exercising my ass off and eating healthy bc I want to live a long life, my kids deserve that, hell I fucking deserve that


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 31, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> just imagine all the panty pudding those fat rolls generate, nasty is all I can say. Fat bitches need to go do some running/biking/something.


And here I thought whales were endangered.

You should speak to your wife about helping me find a sexy lil Viet girl while you're at it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 31, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> And here I thought whales were endangered.
> 
> You should speak to your wife about helping me find a sexy lil Viet girl while you're at it


Pffffff, thats done! And thats an easy request bro.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 31, 2015)

Just topped the AK107, Rainbow Jones, & Mindscape for 4 mains. They were all at 6 nodes. Also put 1 of the cheese and chongs in its final spot since its fem. Been steadily bending and holding down mains on VN#1 and its leaves are fucking HUGE! End product should have main buds all over it. Its not flowering yet, but it will be impressive I know. Cant wait to get some pics up. Patience is my motto of the day; been kinda laughing at others who dont have it, bc I been there, I know that well. Anyway, Happy New Year again peeps. Happy to be a part of this RIU group we have.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 31, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> Just topped the AK107, Rainbow Jones, & Mindscape for 4 mains. They were all at 6 nodes. Also put 1 of the cheese and chongs in its final spot since its fem. Been steadily bending and holding down mains on VN#1 and its leaves are fucking HUGE! End product should have main buds all over it. Its not flowering yet, but it will be impressive I know. Cant wait to get some pics up. Patience is my motto of the day; been kinda laughing at others who dont have it, bc I been there, I know that well. Anyway, Happy New Year again peeps. Happy to be a part of this RIU group we have.


Happy New Year, from someplace that hasn't quite seen it yet!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 31, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Happy New Year, from someplace that hasn't quite seen it yet!


what time is it there? 10:33 Jan 1 2016 here


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 31, 2015)

8:35pm 31/12/2015 Mountain Standard Time


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 1, 2016)

Roll on 2016, may it be a better year than 2015 in many ways. First being, with a job that runs throughout the entire year, not being cut short. Already knocked off a few KG's on the morning bike blowouts so that will continue, good health. And it shall be as bullshit free as possible.....oh yeah, HAPPINESS & SMILES, more of that and those


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy New Year! 

May it be a better one for everyone except the assholes, lol


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2016)

All th best for 2016. Hope the job front picks up for you lad.
Peace DST


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 2, 2016)

A gracious friend of mine (from So Cal) who has travelled the world and who also happens to have some very decent Nepalese hash dropped by and said Happy New Year and handed me a 3g piece. I just tried to smoke myself into a coma, ha, didnt work, though I am hella relaxed. Good people still around


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2016)

I too went and spent the evening with buddies, watching the old movie Goodfellas. Believe it or not, I'd never seen the movie lol My friends spent the evening rolling and smoking my product, they roll awesome joints and got me completely twisted


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 4, 2016)

Happy camper here!!! Sounds like will be heading back to the Gulf of Mexico for work. Prolly end of next week. So much weight just lifted from my shoulders not even funny. Following up on the light assembly space etc this week @ttystikk


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Happy camper here!!! Sounds like will be heading back to the Gulf of Mexico for work. Prolly end of next week. So much weight just lifted from my shoulders not even funny. Following up on the light assembly space etc this week @ttystikk


Great news, all round!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 4, 2016)

Congrats man


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2016)

Good stuff, glad to hear vnsmkr!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks gents. Should see the sugar covering leaves and buds of these 2x Dr Who's at different stages. Soon enough will get some pics.


----------



## TWS (Jan 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Happy camper here!!! Sounds like will be heading back to the Gulf of Mexico for work. Prolly end of next week. So much weight just lifted from my shoulders not even funny. Following up on the light assembly space etc this week @ttystikk


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 6, 2016)

Have been some big changes. 1st run I put down I have jerked all up and made some coconut oil for edibles; that included all shiva skunks, chernobyl, and critical kush pulled early for smoke. When I started pruning so early to mainline most of those plants it stunted them and they didnt really ever take off. Lesson learned on that.

Fucked up big last week and burnt 1/2 dozen seedlings/small babies with some nitrogen+; dumbass not paying attention and mind in other places!! They were burnt to a crisp and I yanked them all up rather than trying to salvage anything. Slate clean....

So getting ready to toss down 14 starting in 1 gallon pots day after tomorrow. I will be leaving pretty soon so they will run in 1 gallon pots for a month or better anyway AND in the empty containers which I now have present I have thrown down a bunch of pumpkin shoots and some greens to boost the soil nutrients; I will mulch it under not long after they sprout.

Vegging:
HSO 707 Headband
Gage Green Good Ideas
TGA Conspiracy Kush
Con Genetics Cheese and Chong
VN Sat 1
Cambodian Sat
Greenman Organics Black Malawi
Greenman Organics Black Rhino
TGA Sonic Screwdriver

Flowering:
2x TGA Dr Who
VN Sat 2
HSO Blue Dream
2x Auto Seeds Auto Chemdog

Coming up:
2 TGA Quantum Kush
2 Rare Dankness Scotts OG
2 Gage Green Mindscape
2 Sincity Seeds Sinfully Sour
2 HSO Green Crack
2 HSO 707 Headband
1 Dinafem White Widow Auto Fem
1 Auto Seeds Auto Pounder w/ Cheese

The leaves on these Auto Chemdogs are almost as big as my Viet sativa leaves. Pretty impressive stature anyway, hefty stems, good spacing, and huge leaves. Curious to see what they end up like for freebies


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 7, 2016)

VN 1 was at roughly 1.5m or ~5 ft and she is still not flowering (no surprise, since she may veg until may-june then flower) so I whacked her 1/2 down and am putting those leaves to good use, juicing the fuck out of them including the pulp. In normal people terms theres probably a month worth of leaves, for me 10 days or so. I thought about juicing the lot but no reason not to have 1 every morning for however long they last.

Handfull of leaves (no stems), 1 cup of H2O, 1 cup of ice, & 1 cup of sweet pomelo in the blender


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 9, 2016)

Sinfully Sour 1st out of the dirt, 48 hours


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 10, 2016)

And all the rest of em are up within about 60-65 hrs.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 10, 2016)

Just a tidbit of useless info, TGA strains were usually first beans to pop up, but this time they were the absolute last to come up. All still popped up fairly quickly considering they are just planted in soil. All started in 1 gallon pots so they can run for a bit, while I go to work .


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2016)

Good luck on the job Vnsmkr. Hopefully you have a nice babysitter for the ladies


----------



## oldbikepunk (Jan 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Have been some big changes. 1st run I put down I have jerked all up and made some coconut oil for edibles; that included all shiva skunks, chernobyl, and critical kush pulled early for smoke. When I started pruning so early to mainline most of those plants it stunted them and they didnt really ever take off. Lesson learned on that.
> 
> Fucked up big last week and burnt 1/2 dozen seedlings/small babies with some nitrogen+; dumbass not paying attention and mind in other places!! They were burnt to a crisp and I yanked them all up rather than trying to salvage anything. Slate clean....
> 
> ...





TWS said:


>


That's rad. I killed $200 worth of seeds in October. Idk how. I'm blaming me and garbage soil bags someone gifted me when I moved. Not one sprout. Never happened before. I also I recently killed two Platinum GSC clones I rooted myself. They were not expected to root so I put two side by side. Both rooted in dirt, looked great, but then I carefully separated them and they both kinda got burned looking somehow. Also a one-time mistake. I had one seed of 12 of a strain I started that took 21 days to pop. The others are already half done flowering. That's an awesome selection you have going. I started too much and have two flowering spots currently as a result with one overflowing veg spot.


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2016)

I like how you admit to the seeds not germinating being your fault oldbikepunk. I have done it as well in the past. 20 GDP and not one popped....
We get emails at BB from people saying our seeds are duff and not one has popped. It's never the growers fault of course is it haha. When we get an email like that I always pick a few random seeds from the strain and germ them to make sure. Not sure why I bother as the always germ. People are funny at taking blame.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 13, 2016)

I kill seeds and seedlings all the time. That's why I just run more of them


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 13, 2016)

Nature of the beast to love a seed /seedling to much lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 13, 2016)

757growin said:


> I kill seeds and seedlings all the time. That's why I just run more of them


exactly


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 14, 2016)

Hows the job going


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 14, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Hows the job going


Ill tell you in a few weeks . As soon as it was handed off to someone other than the main guy who was handling it, delays due to scheduling meetings blah blah blah. Should see a contract next week hopefully


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 14, 2016)

About to smoke the 2nd spliff as big as my finger. Took about 15-20 minutes but I actually feel pretty stoned from the 1st one. Cambodian stuff, pretty uplifting


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 14, 2016)

smoked it down almost all and took 3 bowls through all 4 heat settings on the pax2 and I would say I am mfkn lifted! In a good way, but I am HIGH


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 14, 2016)

Reeks on the roof. Fan on 24/7 now. Watered everything this morning and thought, "let me go get the scope and check out the resin". 10 minutes later downstairs forgot wtf I went there for, was gathering up the laptop and speaker for some tunes when it came to mind, scope! Anyway, thanks for vaporizers, the resin heads are looking beautiful on both who's, blue dream, auto chems, & even the viet sativa has pretty good coverage


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 17, 2016)

ummm double fudge choco brownies and chunks with some cambodian sativa duff (50g or so). pure medicine, for the mind body and soul


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 17, 2016)

DST said:


> Good luck on the job Vnsmkr. Hopefully you have a nice babysitter for the ladies


got a hozelock auto watering system which I will put together this week and start testing it out otherwise yep I got a friend or 2 which could do spot checks if needed though my wife been watering alot lately bc she thinks it will give her more leaves to toss in her soups ; whatever motivates her to water its great, will give her a short instructional on watering since she thinks she just needs to foliar the fuck out of everything (incl buds).


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> got a hozelock auto watering system which I will put together this week and start testing it out otherwise yep I got a friend or 2 which could do spot checks if needed though my wife been watering alot lately bc she thinks it will give her more leaves to toss in her soups ; whatever motivates her to water its great, will give her a short instructional on watering since she thinks she just needs to foliar the fuck out of everything (incl buds).


Washing the buds in fresh water won't hurt them. You are a lucky man to have your wife interested in helping you with your plants.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Washing the buds in fresh water won't hurt them. You are a lucky man to have your wife interested in helping you with your plants.


I know but I want all that sugary goodness. I dont want her washing it off


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 18, 2016)

When I do foliar I do top and underside of leaves only, not on the flowers


----------



## TWS (Jan 18, 2016)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/hiding-your-greenhouse-from-helicopters.896086/#post-12238946

https://www.rollitup.org/t/hiding-your-greenhouse-from-helicopters.896086/#post-12238423


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 18, 2016)

TWS said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/hiding-your-greenhouse-from-helicopters.896086/#post-12238946
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/hiding-your-greenhouse-from-helicopters.896086/#post-12238423


Well that tweaked the right buttons, thanks @TWS


----------



## TWS (Jan 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Well that tweaked the right buttons, thanks @TWS



Dude probably ratted himself or went crying to a moderator.Thread locked. I wonder what Moderator locked it ? Sunni generally doesn't but I bet Mr dumbass kept bugging her. I was about to have some fun. lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 18, 2016)

TWS said:


> Dude probably ratted himself or went crying to a moderator.Thread locked. I wonder what Moderator locked it ? Sunni generally doesn't but I bet Mr dumbass kept bugging her. I was about to have some fun. lol


I seem to come in late on all the fun lately lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 18, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3588709
> I seem to come in late on all the fun lately lol


Looking fkn nice dude!! I just cut a small tester off of 1 of these dr who's which is about 4 months (and a week or so) in total, just about ready, but gonna let it go all the way and fade. Not a big yield, but it will make up for it with quality, though in the same pot there now is a full grown runner bean and a turmeric coming up under the cannabis . It will blow up more as the heads are still a mix of clear and cloudy


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Looking fkn nice dude!! I just cut a small tester off of 1 of these dr who's which is about 4 months (and a week or so) in total, just about ready, but gonna let it go all the way and fade. Not a big yield, but it will make up for it with quality, though in the same pot there now is a full grown runner bean and a turmeric coming up under the cannabis . It will blow up more as the heads are still a mix of clear and cloudy


Now that dr who sounds tasty man !
Ive never heard of that strain before


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 18, 2016)

just chucked some of this pollen http://tgagenetics.com/Strains/chernobyl.html
and this pollen http://www.tgagenetics.com/Strains/conspiracy-kush.html
on all the young flowering plants. I collected it last year from some studs


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 18, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Now that dr who sounds tasty man !
> Ive never heard of that strain before


yep its an awesome plant to keep around! frosty as fuck


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 18, 2016)

Ok that's weird. Two posts to this thread in my alerts went to an error page, but just following the link in your profile worked fine. WTF?


----------



## 757growin (Jan 18, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Now that dr who sounds tasty man !
> Ive never heard of that strain before


I grew some dr who this time last year. Stanky danky fire. Had hints of black pepper in the smell and taste.


----------



## 757growin (Jan 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> just chucked some of this pollen http://tgagenetics.com/Strains/chernobyl.html
> and this pollen http://www.tgagenetics.com/Strains/conspiracy-kush.html
> on all the young flowering plants. I collected it last year from some studs


Conspiracy kush was grown by me the same time as the dr who. Both are killer!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 18, 2016)

Yeah I have grown them both a few times by themselves. Love them both, so figured why the fck not, chuck some it. Some of the lower flowers of viet sativa #2, conspiracy kush, gage good ideas, 707 headband, & blue dream got dusted.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 18, 2016)

Wish your jetsetting job would bring you to Colorado. I rather think we'd get on famously, old chap! I'll have to remember you're from sea level, any kind of physical activity can really wipe you out if you're not used to the altitude.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Wish your jetsetting job would bring you to Colorado. I rather think we'd get on famously, old chap! I'll have to remember you're from sea level, any kind of physical activity can really wipe you out if you're not used to the altitude.


Well you never know about those things re: jobs bringing people places. I think you may be right about getting along.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 18, 2016)

So, in other news the 14 seedlings are humping right along. I also mulched those pumpkin sprouts and leafies under in 4 pots which the shiva skunks ran in, gave the pots a little plow, then threw in karma x1 each (white snake, where my bike, headbanger) and saved 1 of the pots for a hopeful black malawi female. I planted a bunch of veges and cleaned up all the vege pots yday


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 19, 2016)

I like gd news threads...this thread ROCKS !!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 19, 2016)

Cool tunes


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm a victim of civilization! I got totally sucked into Civ5 over the weekend and it's now nearly impossible to drag myself away!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 19, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm a victim of civilization! I got totally sucked into Civ5 over the weekend and it's now nearly impossible to drag myself away!


Im so far off the grid I dont know what the fck civ5 is


----------



## Mohican (Jan 19, 2016)

Civilization Video Game version #5 - you build a world from the ground up.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 19, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm a victim of civilization! I got totally sucked into Civ5 over the weekend and it's now nearly impossible to drag myself away!


Easy fix. If its not there you wont play it


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Easy fix. If its not there you wont play it


I've been a good boy. I get to play one. Then I go back to the REAL Civ game of building a business, lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Im so far off the grid I dont know what the fck civ5 is


Im the same lol..never heard of it


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 19, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im the same lol..never heard of it


Deepest, darkest geekdom.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 19, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Deepest, darkest geekdom.


Nightwalker geekdom ?
I have reason to be scared


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Nightwalker geekdom ?
> I have reason to be scared


Ohhhh yeah, it will turn you into a vampire for sure.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 20, 2016)

Both Dr Who's hanging from the ceiling of the tent; its got some use as of now anyway. Going to try and let them dry slowly, but this will be some nice vape, canna wait. Soon to come down are both the Auto Chemdog's, and Blue Dream not many weeks behind me thinks


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 20, 2016)

I havent been watering those 2 plants for last 5 days so they were good and dry. Pulled them up roots and all, shook off the soil and hung the whole plant in the tent with it blacked out without taking any of the leaves off yet. I always have wet trimmed before then hung in a room or closet with fans, but I think this will allow for more even drying and not as fast which is good.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 22, 2016)

Tester of the Dr Who in the Pax2 through all heat settings tastes like fucking candy!!! Winner, again


----------



## fandango (Jan 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I havent been watering those 2 plants for last 5 days so they were good and dry. Pulled them up roots and all, shook off the soil and hung the whole plant in the tent with it blacked out without taking any of the leaves off yet. I always have wet trimmed before then hung in a room or closet with fans, but I think this will allow for more even drying and not as fast which is good.


This guy was telling me about how his uncle drys his plant...he dunks the roots into boiling water and than hangs the plant...claims it turns the buds white with crystal?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 22, 2016)

fandango said:


> This guy was telling me about how his uncle drys his plant...he dunks the roots into boiling water and than hangs the plant...claims it turns the buds white with crystal?


I read the other day about watering with ice water the last days and have heard people saying dark the last few days will sugar up some strains. Never heard the boiling roots one, but it must be shocking something?


----------



## fandango (Jan 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


>


True story...


----------



## fandango (Jan 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I read the other day about watering with ice water the last days and have heard people saying dark the last few days will sugar up some strains. Never heard the boiling roots one, but it must be shocking something?


Just for an experiment I think I'll take 3 plants from my tray,same strain and do the ice trick on one,and the hot water on the other and the standard on the next...just to see if there is any difference?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 22, 2016)

Boiling the roots kills them. Simpler just to girdle the stalk a few days before chop. By the way, it's effective at helping the plant finish its last few days or a week.

Several days in the dark gives bugs and molds a head start and never made anything frosty for me. What helped frost was higher Kelvin rated lamps, especially at the end of the cycle.

Instead of chasing misinformation, DISinformation, marijuana mythology and rumors, do some studying and learn what makes a plant tick. There are no shortcuts. Yet it doesn't have to be voodoo science, either.

Vnsmkr knows that I'm not shy about trying new techniques, but they always come from a hypothesis that doesn't contradict the existing body of knowledge.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Boiling the roots kills them. Simpler just to girdle the stalk a few days before chop. By the way, it's effective at helping the plant finish its last few days or a week.
> 
> Several days in the dark gives bugs and molds a head start and never made anything frosty for me. What helped frost was higher Kelvin rated lamps, especially at the end of the cycle.
> 
> ...


I rub pre cum on the outer stem 7 and a half days before pulling the plant


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 22, 2016)

It stops bugs crawling up the stem for a few days


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 22, 2016)

By the way, I read a lot of shit, doesnt necessarily mean I believe it or utilize it myself . But I am a front runner in KISS (keep it simple stupid) though I do like to experiment with known plant science (and some not so explored at times). I like to keep it simple and maximize as much as possible within a quality spectrum. Damn I am fucking high, but thats it in a nutshell


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I rub pre cum on the outer stem 7 and a half days before pulling the plant


whatever floats your boat, get all those little babies out there hahahaha


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> whatever floats your boat, get all those little babies out there hahahaha


No no no prevum is a rype if natural plant glue to put around the stem
What were u thinking i said


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> By the way, I read a lot of shit, doesnt necessarily mean I believe it or utilize it myself . But I am a front runner in KISS (keep it simple stupid) though I do like to experiment with known plant science (and some not so explored at times). I like to keep it simple and maximize as much as possible within a quality spectrum. Damn I am fucking high, but thats it in a nutshell


Only as far back as 5 yrs ago i was overcomplicating my grows..
Kiss all the way now


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I rub pre cum on the outer stem 7 and a half days before pulling the plant


No way dude, you gotta spooge on them, the whole bukkake. It's all about the hormones.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Only as far back as 5 yrs ago i was overcomplicating my grows..
> Kiss all the way now


Just make sure your wife doesn't see you kissing them.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> No way dude, you gotta spooge on them, the whole bukkake. It's all about the hormones.


Weed bukkake pt1 :attack of the premature sperms


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Weed bukkake pt1 :attack of the premature sperms


Oh, shit- reminds me of a time when a few of us punked a new grower. We told this noob to be sure and whack off on his plants every day, twice if he could... and the kid did it! We had him going for like two weeks! Never saw him again after that...


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Weed bukkake pt1 :attack of the premature sperms


If she sets seed, you may want to dial back your cannabis intake a bit. You know, you are what you eat and all that...


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Oh, shit- reminds me of a time when a few of us punked a new grower. We told this noob to be sure and whack off on his plants every day, twice if he could... and the kid did it! We had him going for like two weeks! Never saw him again after that...


Hahahaha cruel bastards


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 23, 2016)

I pulled up a few kilos of turmeric few days ago. great stuff
http://www.gardeningchannel.com/how-to-grow-tumeric-pink-blooming-ginger/


----------



## treemansbuds (Jan 24, 2016)

fandango said:


> This guy was telling me about how his uncle drys his plant...he dunks the roots into boiling water and than hangs the plant...claims it turns the buds white with crystal?


I live in the Sierra Nevada foothills and heard the same thing about boiling the roots from a Native American who's an experienced grower. He smoked some of his "boiled weed" with me and it kicked my ass!
So I took a 4-5 oz plant (when dried), trimmed it up while in the pot/soil, then pulled out of it's 5 gallon pot after trimmed, washed off the soil from the roots, then placed into a pot of boiling water. Let boil for a couple of hours, than hung upside down and let dry. I then harvested it's clone sister to compare the "boiled weed" to the non boiled weed. In my experiment I found NO DIFFERENCE in the two. I think that Native American dude just had GOOD WEED!
TMB-


----------



## fandango (Jan 24, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> I live in the Sierra Nevada foothills and heard the same thing about boiling the roots from a Native American who's an experienced grower. He smoked some of his "boiled weed" with me and it kicked my ass!
> So I took a 4-5 oz plant (when dried), trimmed it up while in the pot/soil, then pulled out of it's 5 gallon pot after trimmed, washed off the soil from the roots, then placed into a pot of boiling water. Let boil for a couple of hours, than hung upside down and let dry. I then harvested it's clone sister to compare the "boiled weed" to the non boiled weed. In my experiment I found NO DIFFERENCE in the two. I think that Native American dude just had GOOD WEED!
> TMB-
> View attachment 3592469 View attachment 3592470


Nice morning smile and a good chuckle when I read your findings...guess the dude just had great weed...


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 24, 2016)

fandango said:


> Nice morning smile and a good chuckle when I read your findings...guess the dude just had great weed...


Did u know ..he mustve had gd weed


----------



## fandango (Jan 24, 2016)

^^^He had good weed...If you want good weed everyday,you just grow your own weed


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 24, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> I live in the Sierra Nevada foothills and heard the same thing about boiling the roots from a Native American who's an experienced grower. He smoked some of his "boiled weed" with me and it kicked my ass!
> So I took a 4-5 oz plant (when dried), trimmed it up while in the pot/soil, then pulled out of it's 5 gallon pot after trimmed, washed off the soil from the roots, then placed into a pot of boiling water. Let boil for a couple of hours, than hung upside down and let dry. I then harvested it's clone sister to compare the "boiled weed" to the non boiled weed. In my experiment I found NO DIFFERENCE in the two. I think that Native American dude just had GOOD WEED!
> TMB-
> View attachment 3592469 View attachment 3592470


I think he grows good weed and likes to see what bullshit he can get the stupid white man to believe, lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi Ho Hi Ho its off to work I go! Fucking finally, Feb 1.


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2016)

Nice one lad. I am waiting on my client giving the go ahead to add someone to our team. Got a guy lined up who is perfect but the hiring manager thinks he can wait to give it the go ahead. ....in case someone else turns up. He tells us next week his decision. And then wants the guy to start the following week. And he expects the PO to get approved in a couple of days. Too fukking funny. Getting a PO approved is a pain in the ass, and the ass pain increases exponentially as the number of employees in the company increases to a point where you have about 10 fukkin managers approving one job....it takes two months to get paperclips approved these days lol. We shall see..I could be wrong. Good luck with the contract.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 24, 2016)

DST said:


> Nice one lad. I am waiting on my client giving the go ahead to add someone to our team. Got a guy lined up who is perfect but the hiring manager thinks he can wait to give it the go ahead. ....in case someone else turns up. He tells us next week his decision. And then wants the guy to start the following week. And he expects the PO to get approved in a couple of days. Too fukking funny. Getting a PO approved is a pain in the ass, and the ass pain increases exponentially as the number of employees in the company increases to a point where you have about 10 fukkin managers approving one job....it takes two months to get paperclips approved these days lol. We shall see..I could be wrong. Good luck with the contract.


Oh man, dont I know and feel your pain!!!!!! Fucking fuckwits with ego's rule the world. It took me 2 months just to get the same fucking people in the same office so I could have a chat with those 2 people at the same time, and then 5 more should sign off on that, what the fuck are we doing in this world? Anyway vented, for now. I shall enjoy the contract as long as I can leverage it


----------



## TWS (Jan 24, 2016)

Lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Oh man, dont I know and feel your pain!!!!!! Fucking fuckwits with ego's rule the world. It took me 2 months just to get the same fucking people in the same office so I could have a chat with those 2 people at the same time, and then 5 more should sign off on that, what the fuck are we doing in this world? Anyway vented, for now. I shall enjoy the contract as long as I can leverage it


this is why my company lost money last year ...to many bosses not enough leg soldiers...now they cut 350 jobs all bosses etc the place is being run smoother cos bosses aint coming to work thinking I need to come up with something today cos I need to justify my job ...pfft rat race central


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> this is why my company lost money last year ...to many bosses not enough leg soldiers...now they cut 350 jobs all bosses etc the place is being run smoother cos bosses aint coming to work thinking I need to come up with something today cos I need to justify my job ...pfft rat race central


Where I work, everyone is both a boss and a line worker. EVERYONE. You'd be fucking amazed how productive it is.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 24, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Where I work, everyone is both a boss and a line worker. EVERYONE. You'd be fucking amazed how productive it is.


where I work the second in charge is meant to be out in the field with the workers but it never used to happen..to fucken lazy..now they have sacked a heap and the were running scared to so now aint so lazy lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 24, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Where I work, everyone is both a boss and a line worker. EVERYONE. You'd be fucking amazed how productive it is.


Thats the way it should be!!!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 24, 2016)

TWS said:


> Lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 24, 2016)

Where the fuck are we going?


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 24, 2016)

Well im a bit late.. But im hear..


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Jan 24, 2016)

My brother in law is visiting vietnam as we speak.. Its a beautiful country from what he tells me


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 24, 2016)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> Well im a bit late.. But im hear..


Cool man. This is always ongoing so you're never really late . Welcome just the same. Yes it is a beautiful place which am lucky to call home. Is he working or taking a vacation?


----------



## oldbikepunk (Jan 24, 2016)

treemansbuds said:


> I live in the Sierra Nevada foothills and heard the same thing about boiling the roots from a Native American who's an experienced grower. He smoked some of his "boiled weed" with me and it kicked my ass!
> So I took a 4-5 oz plant (when dried), trimmed it up while in the pot/soil, then pulled out of it's 5 gallon pot after trimmed, washed off the soil from the roots, then placed into a pot of boiling water. Let boil for a couple of hours, than hung upside down and let dry. I then harvested it's clone sister to compare the "boiled weed" to the non boiled weed. In my experiment I found NO DIFFERENCE in the two. I think that Native American dude just had GOOD WEED!
> TMB-
> View attachment 3592469 View attachment 3592470


That's really funny. If you drink bong water you'll get high. I swear. My friend was in the Navy in boot camp in 1985. They told a guy from the south that his dick would get bigger if he tied his combat boots to it every night so he did that for weeks too. Bong water won't get you high, but I knew desperate stoner's who tried.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Jan 24, 2016)

You let the boots hang in case you want exact specs.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Jan 24, 2016)

TWS said:


> Lol


I saw the Flower thing before. It's pretty rad.


----------



## luciferi (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey VNX how r ur plants doing lately?? R u getting hit with the cold weather?? North Thailand getting cold. But daylight is getting longer and now i have my seedling setup things seem to be doing a lot better. No monsters but all great bud


----------



## luciferi (Jan 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3588709
> I seem to come in late on all the fun lately lol


Is that your grow Ruby?? Looks amazing gotta share some techniques if u ever over in thailand


----------



## luciferi (Jan 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Have been some big changes. 1st run I put down I have jerked all up and made some coconut oil for edibles; that included all shiva skunks, chernobyl, and critical kush pulled early for smoke. When I started pruning so early to mainline most of those plants it stunted them and they didnt really ever take off. Lesson learned on that.
> 
> Fucked up big last week and burnt 1/2 dozen seedlings/small babies with some nitrogen+; dumbass not paying attention and mind in other places!! They were burnt to a crisp and I yanked them all up rather than trying to salvage anything. Slate clean....
> 
> ...


Can't wait to seed your Quantam kush Bro. I have also learnt alot in the past year about growing outdoors in thailands sunlight hours. Love ur thread man big fan I really should start mine soon. All my plants are at max 1.5m tall i think now the days are longer might get some good stuff. I made a bunch of seedstock with Cindy99 crossed with Night Terror OG, and also pure Night terror OG mix.. Just starting my seeds and they looking great. Have changed from using fresh manure to using fish emulsion and kelp extract for nutes and its working wonders. Right now have a g13 Cheese and a Pineapple Express blooming fully. and a Cheese ready to cut too..


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 24, 2016)

luciferi said:


> Is that your grow Ruby?? Looks amazing gotta share some techniques if u ever over in thailand


Cant see myself getting over to thailand even tho ive had a few friends visit the past 12 months over there..glad to meet ya


----------



## luciferi (Jan 25, 2016)

Yo guys please support my thread too! Wanna keep it updated but no point if no one looks at it!! 
Much appreciated! Green LOVE!!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 25, 2016)

luciferi said:


> Yo guys please support my thread too! Wanna keep it updated but no point if no one looks at it!!
> Much appreciated! Green LOVE!!!


Throw us a link bro and ill check it out every few days


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 25, 2016)

luciferi said:


> Hey VNX how r ur plants doing lately?? R u getting hit with the cold weather?? North Thailand getting cold. But daylight is getting longer and now i have my seedling setup things seem to be doing a lot better. No monsters but all great bud


My plants are thriving now. No I dont get cold or cool weather here. Some parts of the year are better than others, but my local sativa just started throwing hairs and she is as big as my basil bush.....so its also strain specific....Quantum Kush does good here,have run her and him before


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 25, 2016)

luciferi said:


> Yo guys please support my thread too! Wanna keep it updated but no point if no one looks at it!!
> Much appreciated! Green LOVE!!!


Your plants look good


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 25, 2016)

Another round of pollen chucking;. This time I painted it on with a paint brush. No doubt in my mind that it's there on the lower buds
Chernobyl x Good Ideas, Chernobyl x Blue Dream, Chernobyl x Conspiracy Kush, Chernobyl x 707 Headband, Chernobyl x Viet Sativa 2 
Conspiracy Kush x Good Ideas, Conspiracy Kush x Blue Dream, Conspiracy Kush x Conspiracy Kush, Conspiracy Kush x 707 Headband, Conspiracy Kush x Viet Sativa 2


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 25, 2016)

And I have a black malawi female and a cheese and chong female which I will just let go christmas tree style. They look fucking awesome, big lush leaves


----------



## luciferi (Jan 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Another round of pollen chucking;. This time I painted it on with a paint brush. No doubt in my mind that it's there on the lower buds
> Chernobyl x Good Ideas, Chernobyl x Blue Dream, Chernobyl x Conspiracy Kush, Chernobyl x 707 Headband, Chernobyl x Viet Sativa 2
> Conspiracy Kush x Good Ideas, Conspiracy Kush x Blue Dream, Conspiracy Kush x Conspiracy Kush, Conspiracy Kush x 707 Headband, Conspiracy Kush x Viet Sativa 2


We gotta exchange seeds sometimes as we have similar climates and live so close... We are doing 6 different feminized strains and right now got 3 of my own crosses growing really well


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 1, 2016)

Going to work for a few months so will update this when I get back. Cheese and Chong at ~5 ft tall


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 1, 2016)

Some nice crosses man..


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hi Ho Hi Ho its off to work I go! Fucking finally, Feb 1.


Hey! Get to work! What are you reading weed forums for?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 1, 2016)

Damn man I am behind and come back to no pics
Got to flip back more after work I guess


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Hey! Get to work! What are you reading weed forums for?


Because I am not on the plane yet . Later today


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Damn man I am behind and come back to no pics
> Got to flip back more after work I guess


Yeah will update with some when I am back on this end. I think there could be christmas trees 1x Cheese and Chong @5 ft and 1x Black Malawi is not far behind size and structure wise. Another ~25 in early veg - flower.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Damn man I am behind and come back to no pics
> Got to flip back more after work I guess


No income for too long...phone w/ camera went first unfortunately


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> No income for too long...phone w/ camera went first unfortunately


Will you have Internet access to us where you're going?


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> No income for too long...phone w/ camera went first unfortunately


Haha been there bro. hope things are making an up turn for you


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 1, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> Haha been there bro. hope things are making an up turn for you


Things have done so already. Appreciate it


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Things have done so already. Appreciate it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 6, 2016)

Back home after wasting my fucking time on planes for 3 days. If I can help it I will never work for another US company again. Oxygen thievery is still very much relevant.
Staying positive and decided I am going to up the game here. Starting 30 (3 × 10 packs; Dr Who, 24k White Gold, & Good Ideas) on the 10th; time for a pheno hunt!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 6, 2016)

Few pics


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Back home after wasting my fucking time on planes for 3 days. If I can help it I will never work for another US company again. Oxygen thievery is still very much relevant.
> Staying positive and decided I am going to up the game here. Starting 30 (3 × 10 packs; Dr Who, 24k White Gold, & Good Ideas) on the 10th; time for a pheno hunt!


Dam dude. That doesn't sound good.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 7, 2016)

DST said:


> Dam dude. That doesn't sound good.


Pretty shitty but not letting it down me. Pushing forward


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2016)

Man. The way i feel about American companies....grrrr. lots of nickel and diming goes on in big corporations. My US client just announced they want 5% of our total invoice refunded so the can save on labour costs....and that's total invoice, not even on our profit margin.....so actually 25% of our profit they want. Speachless!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 7, 2016)

DST said:


> Man. The way i feel about American companies....grrrr. lots of nickel and diming goes on in big corporations. My US client just announced they want 5% of our total invoice refunded so the can save on labour costs....and that's total invoice, not even on our profit margin.....so actually 25% of our profit they want. Speachless!!


Yes they are greedy motherfuckers. Everything is about how much profit they can get at any cost


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2016)

On a plus note...gardens looking green lad


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 7, 2016)

DST said:


> On a plus note...gardens looking green lad


Cheers. Always trying to keep it as green as possible


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Feb 7, 2016)

Gotta love those luscious outdoor plants!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 7, 2016)

grapefruitmarmalade said:


> Gotta love those luscious outdoor plants!


Thanks. I agree!


----------



## doublejj (Feb 7, 2016)

They are looking beautiful bro....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 7, 2016)

doublejj said:


> They are looking beautiful bro....


Thanks JJ. Just filled up 30 starter cups


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 7, 2016)

Chuc Mung Nam Moi 2016. All local pictures taken by a local (with a drone) Thought I would share.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 7, 2016)

Noticed yday when I got back a couple of the smaller flowering plants had some mites just starting to get comfortable. This morning I started with an aloe foliar then after my bike ride I foliared those plants again with a chili-garlic-aloe mixture. They have since ceased but will keep it up for a few days just to be sure. Its worth noting certain breeds seem to attract bugs where others right next to them are never touched.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 7, 2016)

Great pics man and plants look an awesome healthy green


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 7, 2016)

Out of the regular kids I started in 1 gal pots last I ended up with 1 of everything except Scotts OG which were both males.

So: 1× Mindscape, 1× Sinfully Sour, 1× Quantum Kush, 2× Green Crack, 2× 707 Headband rolling along

And flowering: Good Ideas, Conspiracy Kush, Cheese & Chong, Black Malawi, Black Rhino, Vietnam 1, Cambodia 1

Still babies: Wheres my Bike, Headbanger, Chernobyl.

Upcoming in couple days: 10× 24k White Gold, 10× Dr Who, 10× Good Ideas

I donated the 2x Autos to a friend to grow.


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 7, 2016)

Gonna collect any Scotty pollen!?


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yes they are greedy motherfuckers. Everything is about how much profit they can get at any cost


Shit happens when you depend on Actuarians!
As for your garden, you be turning into the Mo' of Asia! Congrats homie!


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Noticed yday when I got back a couple of the smaller flowering plants had some mites just starting to get comfortable. This morning I started with an aloe foliar then after my bike ride I foliared those plants again with a chili-garlic-aloe mixture. They have since ceased but will keep it up for a few days just to be sure. Its worth noting certain breeds seem to attract bugs where others right next to them are never touched.


Very true
Each plant has an immune system of its own
How did you make your garlic foliar
I love that.jut told my girl about tha bene's of garlic


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 7, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Gonna collect any Scotty pollen!?


Not this time. Compost binned em


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 7, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Very true
> Each plant has an immune system of its own
> How did you make your garlic foliar
> I love that.jut told my girl about tha bene's of garlic


1 chili medium - hot, 1 small chunk off a clove garlic, 1 aloe finger with meat removed (use the meat, compost bin the leaf). I chopped the shit out of them then put into spray bottle. Filled with water and shook hell out of it. Spray immediately (dawn or dusk)


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 7, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Shit happens when you depend on Actuarians!
> As for your garden, you be turning into the Mo' of Asia! Congrats homie!


Thats a compliment there!!! Thanks alot


----------



## DonTesla (Feb 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> 1 chili medium - hot, 1 small chunk off a clove garlic, 1 aloe finger with meat removed. I chopped the shit out of them then put into spray bottle. Filled with water and shook hell out of it. Spray immediately (dawn or dusk)


Aloe, sans meat, interesting..
Why the vegan approach, mon
Very cool but not the most common thing to hear!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 8, 2016)

DonTesla said:


> Aloe, sans meat, interesting..
> Why the vegan approach, mon
> Very cool but not the most common thing to hear!


Ease of use is the only reason I can think of and thats the way Ive always used my aloe. The green stuff goes into compost bin. I use the meat and toss the leaves to be clear. I re read what I wrote and realized might not be clear


----------



## papapayne (Feb 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Out of the regular kids I started in 1 gal pots last I ended up with 1 of everything except Scotts OG which were both males.
> 
> So: 1× Mindscape, 1× Sinfully Sour, 1× Quantum Kush, 2× Green Crack, 2× 707 Headband rolling along
> 
> ...


Awesome! I been toying back and forth for about 10 months now buying some green crack seeds. Whose version are the GC you have going?

did some 707 headband back in the day that was excellent, and I still run a head band cross in my garden to, love the potency.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Back home after wasting my fucking time on planes for 3 days. If I can help it I will never work for another US company again. Oxygen thievery is still very much relevant.
> Staying positive and decided I am going to up the game here. Starting 30 (3 × 10 packs; Dr Who, 24k White Gold, & Good Ideas) on the 10th; time for a pheno hunt!


Saw some nice 24k WG flowering shots, should make for a fun pheno hunt!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 8, 2016)

I


papapayne said:


> Awesome! I been toying back and forth for about 10 months now buying some green crack seeds. Whose version are the GC you have going?
> 
> did some 707 headband back in the day that was excellent, and I still run a head band cross in my garden to, love the potency.


The GC's are HSO. Ive been impressed in HSO beans Ive seen so far. Nice structures and just solid genetics in general. Ive got more Blue Dream, Green Crack, 707 HB, Purple Trainwreck, & Bubba Kush from them.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 8, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Saw some nice 24k WG flowering shots, should make for a fun pheno hunt!


Yeah I have seen some very solid 24k males which makes me anxious to see some females


----------



## Mohican (Feb 8, 2016)

Damn! Sorry about the job. I just went through the same thing. It would be one thing if all of this frugality was being used to make a better company/product. Unfortunately it is being used to line the CEO's pockets and to pay off shareholders. I laughed when a client said they wanted to know how to run a business the American way. I showed them how to do it the right way.

We need to come up with a corporation where we can all make a profit and also help the canna culture. It would be a bonus if we could also take out the crap companies that are run by greedy assholes!

I am going to meditate and send my good vibes your way VN. Although it looks like you have already found a piece of heaven!


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 8, 2016)

I don't want to give out too much personal info, but I graduated from a well thought of college of business east of the Mississippi 20-some years ago and was taught the goal of every for profit business/corporation was to provide a return for its owners/shareholders, i.e. to make them money. However, they also stressed business ethics, requiring two 400-500 level classes in that area as part of the degree program. It is possible to have both.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 8, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Damn! Sorry about the job. I just went through the same thing. It would be one thing if all of this frugality was being used to make a better company/product. Unfortunately it is being used to line the CEO's pockets and to pay off shareholders. I laughed when a client said they wanted to know how to run a business the American way. I showed them how to do it the right way.
> 
> We need to come up with a corporation where we can all make a profit and also help the canna culture. It would be a bonus if we could also take out the crap companies that are run by greedy assholes!
> 
> I am going to meditate and send my good vibes your way VN. Although it looks like you have already found a piece of heaven!


I told my wife a few nights ago I was going to take my seeds and go up into the hills for a few months with a tent. She had no idea wtf I was on about, just wrote it off as me being crazy. Last night I said you do know when things break here (ie laws change; which they will in not too distant future) I plan to get some land and get a farm going asap. This is what I enjoy doing, not working for some cocksucker who uses me to line their pockets. 
I agree 100% Mo, I'm all about helping people. And I'm with you in taking out those ego maniacs running those shit companies (only in it for $$$$$$).
Just finished my morning fly around on my bike. Getting ready to wet the 30x starter cups down with a bit of fresh aloe. One of these Dr Who beans looks like it has twins inside; its like a set of nuts


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 8, 2016)

So thats 30 beans in starter cups pre wet with aloe 9th February, waxxing crescent moon phase

Karma Genetics 24K White Gold x10
TGA/HNW Dr Who x10
Gage Green Good Ideas x10


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 8, 2016)

It would be cool to be the dope man in some seaside city in Vietnam, without a care in the world, except for starring on some episode of "Locked Up Abroad", lol. I'd just stay high, enjoy the leisure pace, stay naked a lot and bang bang bang bang bang bang.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 8, 2016)

No care in the world except for feeding the family and keeping roof over head and having enough meds to not buy shit, EVER. Locked up scenario nowhere in equation as long as things stay simple.


----------



## paradise1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Xin chào , tôi cũng là 1 người việt nam , rất bất ngờ khi tìm ra topic này. bạn có biết nói tiếng việt ko ?


----------



## papapayne (Feb 10, 2016)

hey, who was the breeder on the black malawi?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 10, 2016)

papapayne said:


> hey, who was the breeder on the black malawi?


Greenman Organics


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 11, 2016)

Dr Who up 1st this round with some 24k closely behind. 24 hrs in soil


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 11, 2016)

Enjoying the sun


----------



## papapayne (Feb 12, 2016)

Everything looks so happy


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 12, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Everything looks so happy


Thanks, thats the goal anyhow. They had dried out pretty good and I gave most everything a good feed of molasses. They all got foliared with fresh aloe few days ago and they always enjoy that.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 12, 2016)

Wasnt planning on up potting the 1 gal plants as I wasnt planning on being here now but since I am, I potted up everything except 1x Quantum Kush. 

Females: Viet sativa, Cambo sativa, Connoisseur Genetics Cheese & Chong, Greenman Organics Black Malawi, Greenman Organics Black Rhino, 2× HSO Green Crack, 2× HSO 707 Headband, Gage Green Mindscape, Sincity Seeds Sinfully Sour

Not Sexxed: Karma Genetics Headbanger, Karma Wheres My Bike, TGA Chernobyl, TGA Quantum Kush

Seedlings: 11× TGA Dr Who, 10× Karma 24k WG, 10× Gage Green Good Ideas

The Dr Who seed which looked like it had twins did have twins.

Looks like Im heading to UAE for work.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Wasnt planning on up potting the 1 gal plants as I wasnt planning on being here now but since I am, I potted up everything except 1x Quantum Kush.
> 
> Females: Viet sativa, Cambo sativa, Connoisseur Genetics Cheese & Chong, Greenman Organics Black Malawi, Greenman Organics Black Rhino, 2× HSO Green Crack, 2× HSO 707 Headband, Gage Green Mindscape, Sincity Seeds Sinfully Sour
> 
> ...


At least they'll respect your address.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 12, 2016)

I keep looking at kharma gear, debating popping some. Its so hard to resist buying every single strain, from every breeder. I have had my eye on ghostrider 2.0 from them. @Dr.D81 had a really nice kharma og male to, that has been used in some awesome crosses to test out to.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 12, 2016)

papapayne said:


> I keep looking at kharma gear, debating popping some. Its so hard to resist buying every single strain, from every breeder. I have had my eye on ghostrider 2.0 from them. @Dr.D81 had a really nice kharma og male to, that has been used in some awesome crosses to test out to.


@papapayne Ha ha ha I understand completely!!!! When I grabbed some Karma last year, I got: Karma OG, Wheres My Bike, White Tange Haze Outerspace, White Snake, AG13 x Biker Ltd, Headbanger, 24K White Gold (freebies). You could say I loaded up


----------



## papapayne (Feb 12, 2016)

Yea, i have some 100% sativa stuff coming in the mail right now, so got my next bean pop going. I have more seedlings going then I care to admit!

got seawarp, blue pit, gogi x ? , Gogi f3 x nepali og, grand master kush, orange og x sr71, wet dreams x blueberry lotus, gorilla glue x blueberry lotus, wet dreams x seawarp, and god knows what else I forgot. So much to test, I am an addict!!!!


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 12, 2016)

Oh tws hasn't posted any updates :/


----------



## Masterbear (Feb 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I have Mandala 1 on my list as well to try. They make some very consistent strains from what I hear and they are very cost effectives compared to alot of others


When you get that Mandela and SA Kwazulu soiled let me know!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 13, 2016)

Masterbear said:


> When you get that Mandela and SA Kwazulu soiled let me know!!


Mandala has moved down the list a ways, but I did have 1x Kwazulu male 4-5 mos back. I will try it again and hope for a female. Will let ya know


----------



## Masterbear (Feb 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Mandala has moved down the list a ways, but I did have 1x Kwazulu male 4-5 mos back. I will try it again and hope for a female. Will let ya know


Ah damn males! What is your climate like over there? Wonder if humidity isn't high enough. In Durban specifically we have an average high temp of 28-30 degrees C and always humid over 50%discomfort


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2016)

July in Durban is nice. Bit chilly up the Midland Meander but not bad for someone from the Northern Hemisphere.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 13, 2016)

Masterbear said:


> Ah damn males! What is your climate like over there? Wonder if humidity isn't high enough. In Durban specifically we have an average high temp of 28-30 degrees C and always humid over 50%discomfort


Just like yours, more humid. Average high 20's year around


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2016)

Beautiful!

Congrats on the job!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 13, 2016)

What type of soil do u use.. its really black..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 13, 2016)

DLOPEZ1420 said:


> What type of soil do u use.. its really black..


Its compost, promix, & volcanic rock. Most, if not all of the pots have worms as well.


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 13, 2016)

I use an amended recycled promix hp and promix with fungicide.. fed with teas.. very nive little setup u got going...


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 13, 2016)

Congratulations buddy


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2016)

I'll wait on the job congratulations until you are on site bru. In my industry you learn not to high 5 until the persons on site and having their first tea break lol. I think I jinxed you before lol.
My new guy started and was then off sick after 3 days ffs..luckily he's back now.


----------



## Masterbear (Feb 13, 2016)

I s


Vnsmkr said:


> Just like yours, more humid. Average high 20's year around


aw some photos in the thread, are you close to coastline Thailand? How many KM from beach? I'm about 15 km from coastline so about 500-700m above sea level get a lot of SE winds bring heavy humid cold fronts year round especially in the summer. Your ladies are popping well now getting good shape and looking very green. Keep it up!


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 14, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Yea, i have some 100% sativa stuff coming in the mail right now, so got my next bean pop going. I have more seedlings going then I care to admit!
> 
> got seawarp, blue pit, gogi x ? , Gogi f3 x nepali og, grand master kush, orange og x sr71, wet dreams x blueberry lotus, gorilla glue x blueberry lotus, wet dreams x seawarp, and god knows what else I forgot. So much to test, I am an addict!!!!


whats the name of the orangexSR71 ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 14, 2016)

looking great man keep it green


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 14, 2016)

I guess toking in the UAE is risky business man. Found this from Johnny Green:



> *United Arab Emirates*
> Possibly the most extreme laws come in the United Arab Emirates. Getting caught in Dubai with even the tiniest trace of cannabis can get you a minimum mandatory sentence of fouryears. In some extreme circumstances, if you’re caught with any in your blood or urine, this can be considered “possession.” It’s worth noting that these absurd laws even extend to things like poppy seeds (the kind you might be covered in if you eat seeded bread on your flight). One man has been jailed for four years because he was found at the airport with a cigarette trodden into his shoe. Inside, the authorities found 0.003 grams of cannabis, and that was enough. Unless he’d come up with a bizarre way to carry his last, tiny joint, it’s safe to assume this wasn’t even his. In the UAE, it clearly doesn’t matter.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 14, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I guess toking in the UAE is risky business man. Found this from Johnny Green:


Places like those don't need my tourist or business investment dollars.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 15, 2016)

Yeah the laws are fucking absurd though I will say, dont believe everything you read.....out of everywhere I worked I never smoked in Russia or Indonesia. The rest were fair game & that number was HIGH

Every time someone is arrested here for attempting to smuggle heroin, meth, coke, etc it states that here has some of the harshest drug laws blah blah blah... Its bullshit.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 15, 2016)

DST said:


> I'll wait on the job congratulations until you are on site bru. In my industry you learn not to high 5 until the persons on site and having their first tea break lol. I think I jinxed you before lol.
> My new guy started and was then off sick after 3 days ffs..luckily he's back now.


Yeah thanks for that. Hold off a minute


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2016)

We're going on a cruise end of the year from Dubai......not looking forward to 10 days sober. First 3 days of sweats and MAD dreams, then another 7 days of wishing I could have a smoke as I lie doing nothing in the sun. Me addicted to MJ, pfft.......lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 15, 2016)

DST said:


> We're going on a cruise end of the year from Dubai......not looking forward to 10 days sober. First 3 days of sweats and MAD dreams, then another 7 days of wishing I could have a smoke as I lie doing nothing in the sun. Me addicted to MJ, pfft.......lol.


I only plan hols smoke friendly.....love mj too much


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 15, 2016)

DST said:


> We're going on a cruise end of the year from Dubai......not looking forward to 10 days sober. First 3 days of sweats and MAD dreams, then another 7 days of wishing I could have a smoke as I lie doing nothing in the sun. Me addicted to MJ, pfft.......lol.


I hear that bro. It would take me a week or two just to be able to sleep or eat.


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I only plan hols smoke friendly.....love mj too much


Unfortunately I never planned this one.


Smidge34 said:


> I hear that bro. It would take me a week or two just to be able to sleep or eat.


I seem to just end up drinking more.


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 15, 2016)

Last time I had to quit smoking for a piss test several years ago I wound up staying drunk every night and convinced my doc to write me a Valium script.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 15, 2016)

DST said:


> Unfortunately I never planned this one.
> 
> I seem to just end up drinking more.


Sure some of the crew is packing for people just like you . Dont worry someone will be selling onboard.

You could carry a kg into the dubai airport and no one would be the wiser but you......pretty fucking lax.

The more a country advertises how hard they are on something the more people who see it will believe that same shit.....not always true


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 15, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I hear that bro. It would take me a week or two just to be able to sleep or eat.


Same here. I could go for days without eating with no mj around and my sleep is fucked. Yet another few reasons to never go without never ever ever.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 15, 2016)

Black Malawi growing like fuck. A week ago it was literally half the heighth off the C&C.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## papapayne (Feb 15, 2016)

looking awesome


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 16, 2016)

papapayne said:


> looking awesome


Thanks bro. I cant wait for some of them to start fattening up


----------



## Mohican (Feb 16, 2016)

I can't wait to hear the smoke reports!!!


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 16, 2016)

DST said:


> Unfortunately I never planned this one.
> 
> I seem to just end up drinking more.


I get screwed as I don't drink


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 16, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I can't wait to hear the smoke reports!!!


I cant wait to do those smoke reports!!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 16, 2016)

Dr.D81 said:


> I get screwed as I don't drink


I quit drinking piss when my first was born but Ill chug a lug some wine and if some real beer (some monk trappist) is available Ill have a few pints


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## ttystikk (Feb 16, 2016)

The octopus in Ringo's garden is officially jealous of the emerald penthouse.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 16, 2016)

Nice !!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Feb 16, 2016)

There blowing up buddy. Nice and green..


----------



## Masterbear (Feb 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> View attachment 3609967 View attachment 3609968 View attachment 3609969


Heads are blowing up nicely and internodes are getting very close! I'm excited for you! My ladies are probably 10-15 days behind you. It's been raining here for past three days still 26-28degrees C but constant pouring 100% humidity. Gonna slow things down for me a bit

When is your esitamated harvest time @Vnsmkr


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 16, 2016)

Masterbear said:


> Heads are blowing up nicely and internodes are getting very close! I'm excited for you! My ladies are probably 10-15 days behind you. It's been raining here for past three days still 26-28degrees C but constant pouring 100% humidity. Gonna slow things down for me a bit
> 
> When is your esitamated harvest time @Vnsmkr


Thanks. Good luck with yours as well. Some will come down 2-3 weeks maybe, some another month - 1.5 months, some 2 months, and some 3 months . And on it goes


----------



## Masterbear (Feb 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thanks. Good luck with yours as well. Some will come down 2-3 weeks maybe, some another month - 1.5 months, some 2 months, and some 3 months . And on it goes


In the images you posted the last three, I guess that lady is the furtherest along and you set yourself up with a busy little pipeline of work haven't you!  good luck with your grow too! Learning the art of patience with this weather! 

Happy growing!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 17, 2016)

Masterbear said:


> In the images you posted the last three, I guess that lady is the furtherest along and you set yourself up with a busy little pipeline of work haven't you!  good luck with your grow too! Learning the art of patience with this weather!
> 
> Happy growing!


Cheers mate keep is posted on how they go. Its not work if you enjoy what youre doing. Staying busy while home is good . I am in pots as you see, but if I get solid rain like that for days I will usually try to cover em some sort of way and when there are rain breaks I run a fan oscillating on them to make sure no pm springs up. I definitely at minimum keep them shaking to shed the water. Obviously in the ground its a bit different as soil can take much more until absolutely saturated. I will say this, they can take a lot of shit dry and wet.....Just depends on how dense those end buds are (and how greasy they are) really as to how good they do in the wet conditions


----------



## Masterbear (Feb 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Cheers mate keep is posted on how they go. Its not work if you enjoy what youre doing. Staying busy while home is good . I am in pots as you see, but if I get solid rain like that for days I will usually try to cover em some sort of way and when there are rain breaks I run a fan oscillating on them to make sure no pm springs up. I definitely at minimum keep them shaking to shed the water. Obviously in the ground its a bit different as soil can take much more until absolutely saturated. I will say this, they can take a lot of shit dry and wet.....Just depends on how dense those end buds are (and how greasy they are) really as to how good they do in the wet conditions


Awesome advice I appreciate it, I did take them undercover (or at least the two pots I can move alone ) they were happy dry but in humid conditions. The pool pot I shook most of them to clear water this am. I need to get a shade cover for them that can attach to my gutter as ladies are getting so tall. I'd say about another week before I hit roof height !! If weather looks up I'll post some images later. I have been keeping my hermie in control by plucking pollen sacs. The shemale is potted with another female and started flowering very early. I want to see how far I can take it. I might get some seeds on these two but otherwise I feel like it will be a worthwhile toke.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 17, 2016)

Look at all of those beautiful sativa plants!!!

I am so jealous!


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 17, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Look at all of those beautiful sativa plants!!!
> 
> I am so jealous!


I still need to get a photo of a monster sativa a friend has going will try to get it this coming week mo...you will be impressed


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 17, 2016)

Ghost train haze i gifted a friend as a 3 node seedling..hes doing well


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 17, 2016)

There are a few tomatoe plants in that mess along with a squash plant which has been climbinh from esky to esky. That tree looks same as yours? Whats the name again? @Masterbear


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 17, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3610502 Ghost train haze i gifted a friend as a 3 node seedling..hes doing well


Nice eh. Hes doing a fine job


----------



## Masterbear (Feb 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> View attachment 3610760 View attachment 3610763 View attachment 3610764 View attachment 3610766 View attachment 3610769 View attachment 3610770


Nice I see you even have some aloe growing there! There is a lot of useful vegitation there. 
It's like the universe is mad at me she is pissing with rain today, even worse than the previous 2-3 days. Temp is 23 degrees at 88% humidity I put my two pots undercover again overnight and left them there this morning. 
Take a look at my journal, the second to last post of the male can you confirm for me that it is indeed a male. Hope your weather is looking up better than mine! #wishfulthinking

Peace


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 18, 2016)

Love all that tropical sunshine! February might not be cold here this winter, but it's still fucking dark by comparison.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 18, 2016)

Some people miss the seasons....I quite like even time year round


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Some people miss the seasons....I quite like even time year round


I need to get to the point where I can afford a plane ticket anytime, on a whim, to go anywhere. When I've done that, I'll live someplace tropical and visit the seasons on an as needed basis, lol

I anticipate needing spring and fall a lot more than winter.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 18, 2016)

Where I am according to the vegetation colors we hve a fall, spring, summer, but no winters; though temps stay fairly high year round and the dark vs light hrs are basically even all year. 
I agree on your 1st statement as well. Me too. Its coming I am confident


----------



## Mohican (Feb 18, 2016)

We have seasons here in So Cal. They are just not as extreme as in other parts of the country.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 18, 2016)

In Colorado it would go from 30 to 80 in a week and that was the transition. In October it would reverse - 80 to 30.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 18, 2016)

So I have all sorts of papaya trees springing up . Few months back my kids came home with a bunch of seeds wrapped up from their teacher and I kinda laughed and said ok, they probably wont sprout. Seems I am the dummy as there are at least 5 up there. Wife says last night, but they are men no fruits. I learn something new daily


----------



## Mohican (Feb 18, 2016)

I learned the hard way that you need a male and a female papaya tree!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 18, 2016)

Mohican said:


> We have seasons here in So Cal. They are just not as extreme as in other parts of the country.


I enjoy seeing the color changes, but I do like the constant of the temperature and the daylight vs dark hours are good for me here too. I always hated those days when it got dark at 1700 and then 6 months later it was still light out at 2100. Then those times I flew to Alaska, landed there at ~2200 and it was like 1200 in the afternoon, no thanks.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 18, 2016)

Mohican said:


> In Colorado it would go from 30 to 80 in a week and that was the transition. In October it would reverse - 80 to 30.


Things here are a little different now. Today- TODAY- saw temperatures in the seventies and even eighties around the state. We had an 18" snowfall and it's completely gone in just a few days, like a late spring storm. One day, or two? Completely routine. But this time, it's been basically the whole year.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I enjoy seeing the color changes, but I do like the constant of the temperature and the daylight vs dark hours are good for me here too. I always hated those days when it got dark at 1700 and then 6 months later it was still light out at 2100. Then those times I flew to Alaska, landed there at ~2200 and it was like 1200 in the afternoon, no thanks.


That's half the reason to travel; to experience such differences. I hear you, that you may not want to live that way all the time, but I always found it to be an adventure.


----------



## TWS (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 19, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That's half the reason to travel; to experience such differences. I hear you, that you may not want to live that way all the time, but I always found it to be an adventure.


Honestly I would like to take myself & family up into Northern India and set up house and shop away from what people consider modern. 

Moved the Black Malawi into a sunnier spot and cut the top off the Cheese & Chong (and moved it where the BM was) and will take it down in stages. Got top drying now. Smells great.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 19, 2016)

TWS said:


>


Yo @TWS how are things rolling there? What do the plants look like?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Mohican (Feb 20, 2016)

I don't see feet, baby poop, and cat piss on the chart! hehe

Garden looks amazing!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 20, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I don't see feet, baby poop, and cat piss on the chart! hehe
> 
> Garden looks amazing!


Thanks @Mohican . Few months back I was doing a little research on plants to vaporize and I have tried peppermint, fennel, catnip, basil.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 20, 2016)

Quantum Kush and both Karmas (Headbanger/ Wheres My Bike) are female. Chernobyl still too young to sex and the seedlings just born are all thriving.
The Cheech and Chong has some hella food transport systems like straws (hollow stems).


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 21, 2016)

Just watched a vice deal with bun b on the campaign trail in south carolina.....what the fuck are these people on?


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Just watched a vice deal with bun b on the campaign trail in south carolina.....what the fuck are these people on?


Right? Our country has taken leave of its senses.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 21, 2016)

I know the US is dumbing mf down, but gd....I didnt know it was overnight!!!! WTF


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I know the US is dumbing mf down, but gd....I didnt know it was overnight!!!! WTF


It hasn't been overnight, but yes, the chickens of decades of cuts to education are indeed coming home to roost.


----------



## TWS (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 21, 2016)

They all looked alien to me.....Shit I only been gone for 10 years.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 21, 2016)

TWS said:


>


Thanks TWS. Laughing harder


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## ttystikk (Feb 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> View attachment 3614579 View attachment 3614580 View attachment 3614581 View attachment 3614582 View attachment 3614583 View attachment 3614584 View attachment 3614585 View attachment 3614586


Why, yes- I'll have the 'bowl of nugs' for breakfast, please, with a glass of ice water and a bong...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 22, 2016)

^ And then the day runs smoothly.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## papapayne (Feb 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> View attachment 3614587 View attachment 3614588 View attachment 3614589 View attachment 3614590 View attachment 3614591 View attachment 3614592 View attachment 3614593



my wife just gave me the funniest look as I had my head cocked sideways to view the pictures lol. 

Everythings looking on time man, and very happy!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 23, 2016)

haha, yeah sometimes I need to flip the pics sideways before I post. Cheers everything is pretty happy right now. The smells are sweet, funky, sickening, fuely, all great


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 23, 2016)

What's the little plant or tree who's foliage looks like 3 or 4 pin oak leaves stuck together?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 23, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> What's the little plant or tree who's foliage looks like 3 or 4 pin oak leaves stuck together?


Papaya trees . My kids brought them home from school and we planted them with a bunch of other stuff. I never thought they would come up


----------



## DST (Feb 23, 2016)

When we lived in Brunei my Mum was telling me she would just stick a branch in the ground and within a few weeks it would be growing like a tree.....no cloning gel needed there lol. Tropical fruits are mmmmmnnn tasty (except for durian) Papaya is lekker for sure though.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 24, 2016)

DST said:


> When we lived in Brunei my Mum was telling me she would just stick a branch in the ground and within a few weeks it would be growing like a tree.....no cloning gel needed there lol. Tropical fruits are mmmmmnnn tasty (except for durian) Papaya is lekker for sure though.


Now u got me i interested in that plant


----------



## papapayne (Feb 24, 2016)

I doubt they would grow where I live  Are they frost tolerant?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 24, 2016)

papapayne said:


> I doubt they would grow where I live  Are they frost tolerant?


No idea as they are a tropical fruit but I bet @Mohican knows. Apparently they are easy as fck to grow.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Now u got me i interested in that plant


They would make some good shade trees too with some space and they are fast growing


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2016)

I wouldn't have thought so Papa. Never seen any frost in that region

It's interesting to see how the world climates have been shifting (climate change or whatever label you want to put onto it). The wine producing belt has shifted over the last century and now parts of the South of the UK pretty much have the terroir to grow top quality wine. I believe for the last few years there has been an English Sparkling Wine that has basically beaten the French Champagne.

Ruby, when we lived in Brunei in the 70's it was still all jungle then with a bit chopped out for an Army camp. We literally lived in the jungle for the first 6 months without running water or electricity, I am not sure how my Mum coped being in her early 20's from Scotland with 2 bairns. But the soil down there must have had crazy beneficial herds like no other, We eventually got moved into a lovely house but of course crttiers don't have boundaries. We would have armie of ants crawling across the floor, up a table leg, across the table, then back up the wall on the other side, not a thing you could do lol. And don't get me started on the Man of the Jungle...Orangutan! My sister use to crap herself from them. Bander seri bagawan is now really built up I heard.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 24, 2016)

Yea, I had thought my silver lace vine got killed off due to geese, chickens, trellis falling over, etc, but its coming back with a vengeance. The nursery man swore it was a tough SOB plant, and only plant it if you really want to establish a huge fence. cant wait to see it take off this year!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 24, 2016)

DST said:


> I wouldn't have thought so Papa. Never seen any frost in that region
> 
> It's interesting to see how the world climates have been shifting (climate change or whatever label you want to put onto it). The wine producing belt has shifted over the last century and now parts of the South of the UK pretty much have the terroir to grow top quality wine. I believe for the last few years there has been an English Sparkling Wine that has basically beaten the French Champagne.
> 
> Ruby, when we lived in Brunei in the 70's it was still all jungle then with a bit chopped out for an Army camp. We literally lived in the jungle for the first 6 months without running water or electricity, I am not sure how my Mum coped being in her early 20's from Scotland with 2 bairns. But the soil down there must have had crazy beneficial herds like no other, We eventually got moved into a lovely house but of course crttiers don't have boundaries. We would have armie of ants crawling across the floor, up a table leg, across the table, then back up the wall on the other side, not a thing you could do lol. And don't get me started on the Man of the Jungle...Orangutan! My sister use to crap herself from them. Bander seri bagawan is now really built up I heard.


I stayed a bunch in kuala belat. Nice little quiet place


----------



## papapayne (Feb 24, 2016)

DST said:


> I wouldn't have thought so Papa. Never seen any frost in that region
> 
> It's interesting to see how the world climates have been shifting (climate change or whatever label you want to put onto it). The wine producing belt has shifted over the last century and now parts of the South of the UK pretty much have the terroir to grow top quality wine. I believe for the last few years there has been an English Sparkling Wine that has basically beaten the French Champagne.
> 
> Ruby, when we lived in Brunei in the 70's it was still all jungle then with a bit chopped out for an Army camp. We literally lived in the jungle for the first 6 months without running water or electricity, I am not sure how my Mum coped being in her early 20's from Scotland with 2 bairns. But the soil down there must have had crazy beneficial herds like no other, We eventually got moved into a lovely house but of course crttiers don't have boundaries. We would have armie of ants crawling across the floor, up a table leg, across the table, then back up the wall on the other side, not a thing you could do lol. And don't get me started on the Man of the Jungle...Orangutan! My sister use to crap herself from them. Bander seri bagawan is now really built up I heard.



Yea, Its crazy to see the way climate is changing. Scary times. Gotta adapt, sucks for the animals that can't. 

My sustainability professor swore that if every american planted and let a 10x10 area go to timber bamboo on their property, we could lower co2 levels to a pre 1950 level.


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2016)

Humans are funny eh. No matter what happens the Earth will eaither get rid of us or we will need to adapt. I am sure there would be some benefits in stopping the extraction of oil (sorry vnsmkr) and replacing it with fields of renewable weed/hemp. Bamboo is a cray cray plant, once that's growing it ain't stopping, lol.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 24, 2016)

Yea, I have some black bamboo going to do my "share" lol. Sucks for my landlord though if she decides in a few years to try to pull it out.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 24, 2016)

DST said:


> Humans are funny eh. No matter what happens the Earth will eaither get rid of us or we will need to adapt. I am sure there would be some benefits in stopping the extraction of oil (sorry vnsmkr) and replacing it with fields of renewable weed/hemp. Bamboo is a cray cray plant, once that's growing it ain't stopping, lol.


No need to be sorry I agree but it will still pay my bills until I can do other things...Its a huge machine unfortunately and it has alot of everything sewn up....fukn sad


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 24, 2016)

DST said:


> Humans are funny eh. No matter what happens the Earth will eaither get rid of us or we will need to adapt. I am sure there would be some benefits in stopping the extraction of oil (sorry vnsmkr) and replacing it with fields of renewable weed/hemp. Bamboo is a cray cray plant, once that's growing it ain't stopping, lol.


I always say this is the cycle of earth...things live things die....we are just madly accelerating that rate...but in the end its us who dies...the earth will be here


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 24, 2016)

64 fucking pages and not one pic of hot Vietnamese girl? WTF?


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 24, 2016)

Duuude chill here ...naked dim dim


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3615501 Duuude chill here ...naked dim dim


My first girlfriend was chinese. My stomach is still upset with me for letting her go. 

I did learn how to cook a lot of Chinese food, though- and my gyoza are second to none. Seriously, I've had people fly in from out of the country, saying my pot stickers were a must do during their visit. 

I'd say to post a pic of the lady who made that one, but she's probably not a hottie anymore, lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 24, 2016)

The only hot bitches I see every day are in my garden. Aint no sensible hotties awake at 4am unless they are being bounced around a hotel bed and none outside when I ride, and I dont go anywhere else....let me start travelling again.....But for now thats all the hot bitches you get, afterall this is a weed forum


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3615501 Duuude chill here ...naked dim dim


Wife made a bunch of those for me yday! Fried pork wontons here.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 24, 2016)

Pretty bright this morning at 330. Went up to toss clothes in washer and it looks like the plants are praying to the almost full moon overhead.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 24, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> My first girlfriend was chinese. My stomach is still upset with me for letting her go.
> 
> I did learn how to cook a lot of Chinese food, though- and my gyoza are second to none. Seriously, I've had people fly in from out of the country, saying my pot stickers were a must do during their visit.
> 
> I'd say to post a pic of the lady who made that one, but she's probably not a hottie anymore, lol



Amen man! My first exwife was Filipino - only thing I miss is her mothers cooking. Hand rolled egg rolls, and Lo Mien - mmm mmm. Don't miss hearing all the old gals talking shit about me tagolic though lol.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> The only hot bitches I see every day are in my garden. Aint no sensible hotties awake at 4am unless they are being bounced around a hotel bed and none outside when I ride, and I dont go anywhere else....let me start travelling again.....But for now thats all the hot bitches you get, afterall this is a weed forum



this gave me a nice chuckle. My wife sometimes tells me she jealous of my ladies - always fussing on them, or talking to em.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Pretty bright this morning at 330. Went up to toss clothes in washer and it looks like the plants are praying to the almost full moon overhead.View attachment 3615813


God man, i cant wait to have my plants outdoors! IMO there's no better sight then sitting in the greenhouse with the ladies watching the sunrise, and seein them literally wake up as the first sun rays hit em. My lifes goal is to die sitting right in that chair with a smile on my face


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 24, 2016)

Funny, my wife has always called weed my girlfriend. I agree about sitting in the midst of all of them when they wake up. We do it all for the weed


----------



## papapayne (Feb 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Funny, my wife has always called weed my girlfriend. I agree about sitting in the midst of all of them when they wake up. We do it all for the weed


Yea - passion is something beautiful to have in your life. It helps that this passion is currently also lucrative financially.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 24, 2016)

My wife never gets jealous she thinks my girls keep my eyes n hands from wandering elsewhere lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Feb 24, 2016)

https://www.reddit.com/r/sex/comments/1zxf3u/do_you_notice_buttcrack_hair_on_women_during_sex/


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 24, 2016)

Fukn nasty. Needs some nair or some duct tape


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 24, 2016)

@TWS how do you just happen across that article...hahahahaha


----------



## TWS (Feb 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> @TWS how do you just happen across that article...hahahahaha


Just searched hairy butt crack. Lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 24, 2016)

ive searched scat a few times .....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 24, 2016)

Happy days


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 24, 2016)

TWS said:


> Just searched hairy butt crack. Lol


i think I will pass


----------



## papapayne (Feb 24, 2016)

after my misses had me google, two girls one cup, I stopped googling stuff like that.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 24, 2016)

papapayne said:


> after my misses had me google, two girls one cup, I stopped googling stuff like that.


your missus ? lol


----------



## papapayne (Feb 24, 2016)

my woman lol


----------



## TWS (Feb 24, 2016)

papapayne said:


> after my misses had me google, two girls one cup, I stopped googling stuff like that.


How did she know this ? Lol. Get a bunch of girls in a office together and it spells trouble. Lol


----------



## TWS (Feb 24, 2016)

Urban dictionary " chilli dog "


----------



## papapayne (Feb 24, 2016)

TWS said:


> How did she know this ? Lol. Get a bunch of girls in a office together and it spells trouble. Lol


She works with nurse....all her main cooworkers are female, except the doctors.


----------



## TWS (Feb 24, 2016)

papapayne said:


> She works with nurse....all her main cooworkers are female, except the doctors.


Yepp. That explains it. Lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 24, 2016)

TWS said:


> Urban dictionary " chilli dog "


Nah, I have an idea what that is...I lost my lunch many moons ago bc someone working offshore with me pulled up this clip that involved an ass and another person and a plate. I think I want to throw up thinking about it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 25, 2016)

Fuel


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 25, 2016)

Happy Friday RIU


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> FuelView attachment 3616834


looks tasty mate, whats in it?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

DST said:


> looks tasty mate, whats in it?


Its beef pho (vn noodles) with a bunch of different fresh herbs and some oyster & chili sauce. Breakfast from my local pho shop, about 1.50 usd


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> FuelView attachment 3616834


I like different ethnic foods.
How come you always have screen over your sprouts ? Do the birds mess with you. And..... when do I get to see trimmed flower shots or have a missed them , and.... as many seeds as you go thru are you breeding any and........ Does your wife have a sister ?.
Thats it for now. Thank you.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

Yes the screen is there for the birds, little fuckers. I usually put them out once birds cant pull them up or chew them down. Though I think theyve found what they love in my lettuce eskys as they bathe in there in the mornings chewing lettuce and worms.
Chucking some pollen for more seeds yes.. will have some trimmed bud shots soon. Nothing worth taking pictures of yet. Wife has plenty of hot cousins no sisters.


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

Well ok than. Batting 100 .


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yes the screen is there for the birds, little fuckers. I usually put them out once birds cant pull them up or chew them down. Though I think theyve found what they love in my lettuce eskys as they bathe in there in the mornings chewing lettuce and worms.
> Chucking some pollen for more seeds yes.. will have some trimmed bud shots soon. Nothing worth taking pictures of yet. Wife has plenty of hot cousins no sisters.


 Do you get a show called Anthony Bordeaux a documentary on different places and food in the world ? Very interesting .


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

Do you have mites and caterpillars over there ? Have you eaten dog or cat ?


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

Do you have a money or lucky tree ? Do mangos grow over there ?


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

Do you have domestic beers there , if not what kind ? Domestic whiskey ?


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

Do you have head shops that sell pipes and bongs ?


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

Is the cow sacred ?


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

Is there fat people there ? I would think not ? What kind of recreation ? Fish, hunt, camp, water or snow ski , swing ?


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

Wow. I'm tired now. Lol


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

What year is it ?


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

How much will my 4 footers yield ?


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2016)

so am I......20 questions or what, lol.

Is Vietnam cuisine quite spicey like Thai food? I absolutely love Malaysian and Thai food.


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm a chicken curry conneisure . Frisco, Berkley areas have some good curry.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> Do you get a show called Anthony Bordeaux a documentary on different places and food in the world ? Very interesting .


You Tube....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> Do you have mites and caterpillars over there ? Have you eaten dog or cat ?


Yes on catepillars and mites. Ive not eaten dogs or cata knowingly but who knows, maybe.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> Is the cow sacred ?


No thats India, Hindu


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> Do you have head shops that sell pipes and bongs ?


No


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> Do you have a money or lucky tree ? Do mangos grow over there ?


Lucky trees here change yearly depending on new year animal...yes I have a few "lucky" trees. Sour mango and kumquat


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> Do you have domestic beers there , if not what kind ? Domestic whiskey ?


Yes plenty.....rice wine dominates....all kinds of rice alcohol...nation of beer drinkers...loads of piss


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> Is there fat people there ? I would think not ? What kind of recreation ? Fish, hunt, camp, water or snow ski , swing ?


Yes there are fat fucks just not nearly as many....fat ones been eating at lottie burger and kfc....fucking western SHIT


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> Is there fat people there ? I would think not ? What kind of recreation ? Fish, hunt, camp, water or snow ski , swing ?


Recreation drinking and drinking more....plenty outdoors to do...no hunting. And where I am its summer year around. Plenty of beaches...Lots of cycling on road and offroad..motorcycle trips...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> What year is it ?


16


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> 16


Animal, sorry


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

DST said:


> so am I......20 questions or what, lol.
> 
> Is Vietnam cuisine quite spicey like Thai food? I absolutely love Malaysian and Thai food.


Its more spicy than Malaysian. More similar to Thai I would say but a cross btwn Cambodian and Thai maybe. Alot of fish and everytging cooked with fermented fish sauce


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Recreation drinking and drinking more....plenty outdoors to do...no hunting. And where I am its summer year around. Plenty of beaches...Lots of cycling on road and offroad..motorcycle trips...


Dirt bikes ?


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yes plenty.....rice wine dominates....all kinds of rice alcohol...nation of beer drinkers...loads of piss


Coors ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> Animal, sorry


Monkey


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> Dirt bikes ?


Yep I had a DR650 which I sold when the kids came. Yes we have coors. Some typical US beers then alot of local ones


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> How much will my 4 footers yield ?


850.27 grams each


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Lucky trees here change yearly depending on new year animal...yes I have a few "lucky" trees. Sour mango and kumquat


Lucky tree



Money tree
 

Yours change yearly ? These are a big Asian culture.


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Monkey


I like the year of the monkey. Wife says when it's raining outside but sunny that the monkey is getting married .


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

Thank you Vnsmkr . I am edumucated now more so than before.


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

Oh one last thing. Is it easy to buy good fireworks and if so is there a lot of accidents ? Where do you get your smoking devices if you have no headshops. Ps, Ruby did not know what a head shop was. He told me to go fuck myself. Lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> Lucky tree
> 
> View attachment 3617163
> 
> ...


We dont have either in the house....Asian culture is fairly large eh...Viet Cambodian Malay Indo Thai Chinese Indian Burmese ...Orange trees, Kumquat trees, Lemon trees, Mango trees are also deemed lucky during New Year


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> Oh one last thing. Is it easy to buy good fireworks and if so is there a lot of accidents ? Where do you get your smoking devices if you have no headshops. Ps, Ruby did not know what a head shop was. He told me to go fuck myself. Lol.


You cannot buy fireworks here...that would be fun though.....Not. You can buy everything a headshop carries minus the glass...All my vapes either were handcarried in from US or UK


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Its more spicy than Malaysian. More similar to Thai I would say but a cross btwn Cambodian and Thai maybe. Alot of fish and everytging cooked with fermented fish sauce


Lots of fish sauce in Far Eastern cooking, smells rank in the bottle but tastes great in food. Thai is so spicey and fresh, Malaysian so coconuty (is that a word).....I don't think I have seen any Vietnam places here but I would love to try it.



TWS said:


> Lucky tree
> 
> View attachment 3617163
> 
> ...


I always thought Jade plants were money trees??

Here's one of mince


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> I'm a chicken curry conneisure . Frisco, Berkley areas have some good curry.


My wife makes a killer vietnamese chicken curry


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You cannot buy fireworks here...that would be fun though.....Not. You can buy everything a headshop carries minus the glass...All my vapes either were handcarried in from US or UK


Plastic water pipes and metal pipes ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> Plastic water pipes and metal pipes ?


Bamboo, metal, wood, papers of all types..people building vaporizers


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> My wife makes a killer vietnamese chicken curry


I do a nice Lamb rogan josh sprinkled with boiled egg on top (sounds weird but it's lush).


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> We dont have either in the house....Asian culture is fairly large eh...Viet Cambodian Malay Indo Thai Chinese Indian Burmese ...Orange trees, Kumquat trees, Lemon trees, Mango trees are also deemed lucky during New Year


 The Vietnamese girls at the nail parlor gave the wife our newest money tree.
Does your wife sweep at nite ? That is sweeping fortune out the door. Lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

DST said:


> I do a nice Lamb rogan josh sprinkled with boiled egg on top (sounds weird but it's lush).


I love that. We've a few Indian places here and I spent a few years btwn here and India


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> The Vietnamese girls at the nail parlor gave the wife our newest money tree.
> Does your wife sweep at nite ? That is sweeping fortune out the door. Lol


 No but her mother sweeps nonstop all fucking day!!!! Never fucking stops


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Bamboo, metal, wood, papers of all types..people building vaporizers


 I remember my first bamboo bong from Hawaii .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

No wonder I am fucking broke


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> No but her mother sweeps nonstop all fucking day!!!! Never fucking stops


Lol. Now you can tell her Tdub said you can't sweep at night. Lol


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

Are stray cats and dogs on the street in jeopardy and do you have veterinarians ?


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

DST said:


> Lots of fish sauce in Far Eastern cooking, smells rank in the bottle but tastes great in food. Thai is so spicey and fresh, Malaysian so coconuty (is that a word).....I don't think I have seen any Vietnam places here but I would love to try it.
> 
> 
> I always thought Jade plants were money trees??
> ...


Can't see. When I googled them for a pic it matched what I believe them to be.or at least been lead to believe.


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

I would luv for my KXF450 to meet your mother nature . Lol


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

What kind of poisonous snakes do you have ? Only the cobra ? Or adders ?


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I love that. We've a few Indian places here and I spent a few years btwn here and India


Which would be ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> Are stray cats and dogs on the street in jeopardy and do you have veterinarians ?


Yes and yes. During new year its especially a problem as people get money hungry so theh go steal pets to sell to restaurants


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> No wonder I am fucking broke


Same with taking the trash out at night.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> What kind of poisonous snakes do you have ? Only the cobra ? Or adders ?


Fuck knows as I hate snakes...theres more than the cobra here I do know that


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yes and yes. During new year its especially a problem as people get money hungry so theh go steal pets to sell to restaurants


Wow very different. Do you have pets ? Why wouldn't the vet just say go home and eat him. Lol

My step dad used to work over there, he said he has tried it off the menu


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

Trash only mornings . She has that right. Theres plenty of viper variations here....


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Fuck knows as I hate snakes...theres more than the cobra here I do know that


Yea I'm not to fond of poisonous snakes myself.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

Trash only mornings . She has that right. Theres plenty of viper variations here....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

Which would be what?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

Not all people


TWS said:


> Wow very different. Do you have pets ? Why wouldn't the vet just say go home and eat him. Lol
> 
> My step dad used to work over there, he said he has tried it off the menu


 Not all people created equal...Its more tradition thing here I see. Not all people think its ok but those who do dont see animals as pets like we do....I dont like it..thats the way it is....


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

I remember on some documentary thing seeing a skinned dog on a corner shopping cart and seeing the face and eyelashes.nit ruined me. I can not forget that pic and can't understand the culture.ni know it the Vietnamese and Koren neighborhoods here in the states it's the same way except for the restaurant part.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

No we dont have any pets now unless 4 and 6 yr old daughters qualify . I love dogs but no space to roam just now.


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Which would be what?


Half way in between where you are and India ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

Yeah 


TWS said:


> I remember on some documentary thing seeing a skinned dog on a corner shopping cart and seeing the face and eyelashes.nit ruined me. I can not forget that pic and can't understand the culture.ni know it the Vietnamese and Koren neighborhoods here in the states it's the same way except for the restaurant part.


Yeah I avoid going down certain streets in the mornings...for that reason


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> Half way in between where you are and India ?


Alot of water


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

Well thank you for the education. My notepad is almost dead and it's late here . Gonna sign off soon and we'll talk to ya tomorrow. 
Thanks man.


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Alot of water


But where did you stop ? Or work. What is in between ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

Andaman Sea or Indian Ocean...


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Which would be what?


It's rattle snakes here . Just like Louisiana short of the water moccasin.


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Andaman Sea or Indian Ocean...


Wow !


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

Earlier this year was working in the Gulf of Mexico so had frequent stops and trips through Houston, New Orleans. Last year was Norway, but have worked all over the world....


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

You ever work for Jackson offshore based out of Louisiana ? I used to work on their oil rig crew boats off of Santa Barbra and Ventura.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> You ever work for Jackson offshore based out of Louisiana ? I used to work on their oil rig crew boats off of Santa Barbra and Ventura.


I havent but there are ALOT of companies making dosh off the o&g business


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I havent but there are ALOT of companies making dosh off the o&g business


This company had all of the west coast and most of the Gulf wrapped up.


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

2 weeks on and 1 week off with piss test. I hated the job at 25 years old. Lol went back to fishing.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> This company had all of the west coast and most of the Gulf wrapped up.[/QUOTE
> 
> I worked for a joint venture with the largest american ship holder in the world (Edison Chouest Offshore) and his business was just as shitty as the guy with 3 vessels...fucking pigs


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> 2 weeks on and 1 week off with piss test. I hated the job at 25 years old. Lol went back to fishing.


Fuck those piss tests!!!!


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

My buddy worked for choust as a 500 ton master mariner, last I heard he was in Brazil.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 26, 2016)

TWS one of my navy friends landed a job with an offshore oil drilling company in the Gulf when we got out of the Navy 25 years ago and later traveled all over the world working on drill rigs. He tried to get me to join him but as soon as I was out my ass wanted to be a few hundred miles inland for a couple of three decades lmao. I haven't set eyes on the ocean since 1991 for real. Anyway he was on that offshore rig that exploded, caught on fire and was destroyed a few years ago, the one all over the news, but had been off it a week or so. He currently works for a company called ENSCO Plc and after 25 years you know he's set.


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 26, 2016)

What is that chunky budded little plant in first pic man?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> What is that chunky budded little plant in first pic man?


Green Crack. There are 2x Green Crack 2x 707 Headband a Black Rhino a Sinfully Sour and a Gage Mindscape in flowering pictures here


----------



## mushroom head (Feb 26, 2016)

Who is the breeder of the green crack? It's one of my favorite daytime smokes. I get shit done smoking green crack!


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 26, 2016)

papapayne said:


> my woman lol


Yeah but wat i meant is SHE asked you to google it lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Fuck those piss tests!!!!


Ive passed a lot lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 26, 2016)

Fuck me dry there goes my lunch break 6 friggin pages lol


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Yeah but wat i meant is SHE asked you to google it lol


Bitches be nasty when you get them all together.Throw some boredom in there and it's on. You just have to unlock the key. Lol


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2016)

Hey VN - What do you use for PK in flower?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Who is the breeder of the green crack? It's one of my favorite daytime smokes. I get shit done smoking green crack!


Humboldt


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Hey VN - What do you use for PK in flower?


They get a bit more molasses in their feedings, but thats it. 
Thinking about making some of this today:
Pumpkin, banana and, & squash. Cut & cubed equal parts, add equal parts brown sugar. Mash with a mortar; 2 lbs of fruit use 2 lbs of brown sugar; molasses ok but brown sugar better. Cover loosely and let it ferment 1-2 weeks. Strain and jar again covering loosely to finish the fermenting process. Bloom juice, add 1 teaspoon per gallon.


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

Brown or dried leafs have PKvalue. As does alfalfa and kelp meal.


----------



## TWS (Feb 26, 2016)

Sea bird poop too.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 26, 2016)

Kelp meal is amazing!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

I yanked 5 (1 24k, 3 Dr Who, & 1 Gage Good Ideas) of the 30 seedlings I started few weeks back and started 5x Aloha Grape Stompers today in their place today. Still got some males in play it seems though, just due to bolting/fast starts imo.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I yanked 5 (1 24k, 3 Dr Who, & 1 Gage Good Ideas) of the 30 seedlings I started few weeks back and started 5x Aloha Grape Stompers today in their place today. Still got some males in play it seems though, just due to bolting/fast starts imo.




mmmm I love the look of aloha grape stomper. that should be fun to watch.


----------



## papapayne (Feb 26, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Kelp meal is amazing!


yea, dried and liquid!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

And a Dinafem White Widow fem. Quantum Kush shit herself from transplant shock so I yanked her too


----------



## papapayne (Feb 26, 2016)

only the strong survive!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 26, 2016)

This is true


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 26, 2016)

...and the persistent.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 27, 2016)

No lack of persistence over this direction. Definitely true....

HSO Green Crack & 707 Headband, Gage Green Mindscape, Sincity Seeds Sinfully Sour, Karma Headbanger & Wheres My Bike, Greenman Organics Black Malawi & Black Rhino, TGA Chernobyl, Vietnam (Dak Lak), Cambodia flowering

Seedlings TGA Dr Who, Gage Green Good Ideas & Aloha Grape Stomper, Karma 24k White Gold, & 1 Dinafem White Widow

Green Crack last 2 pics
Pic with 3 plants side by side: Black Malawi, Vietnam, Cambodia
1st pics Back row left to right are: Gage Green Mindscape (5 gal bucket), 707 HB (round pot), 707 HB (5 gal bucket)
Round flowery pot is: Sinfully Sour (10 gal pot) then Black Rhino (square pot) , Karma Headbanger (sq esky), Karma Wheres My Bike (sq esky) **esky is a styrofoam cooler**


----------



## papapayne (Feb 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> ...and the persistent.


Yep!


----------



## papapayne (Feb 27, 2016)

Looking excellent my friend!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 27, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Looking excellent my friend!


Cheers man. Happy with the way this soil mix is starting to rock along. Just about found the happy medium there


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Cheers man. Happy with the way this soil mix is starting to rock along. Just about found the happy medium there


Pro mix?


----------



## doublejj (Feb 27, 2016)

Looking good vn.....


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 27, 2016)

Always great to come in and check on yer thread mate its not the size its the enthusiasm and love they get


----------



## doublejj (Feb 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Always great to come in and check on yer thread mate *its not the size its the enthusiasm and love they get*


I'll tell that to my wife...


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 27, 2016)

doublejj said:


> I'll tell that to my wife...


Hope shes doing well mate


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 27, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> Pro mix?


compost, promix, red lava rock, neem cake meal


----------



## Mohican (Feb 27, 2016)

It is some beautiful looking soil! Any worms?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 27, 2016)

Mohican said:


> It is some beautiful looking soil! Any worms?


Yes there are worms in pretty much all of them


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> compost, promix, red lava rock, neem cake meal


Sounds pretty pro to me.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 27, 2016)

North Garden:



Mystery Tub:



Clones got a haircut today:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## papapayne (Feb 28, 2016)

Mohican said:


> North Garden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good mo! cant wait to see how massive they get!


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 28, 2016)

papapayne said:


> lookin good mo! cant wait to see how massive they get!


Full sativas mo ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 28, 2016)

1st picture: Greenman Organics Black Malawi, Vietnamese Sativa 1 in between, & Cambodian Sativa (reaching next to the sour mango tree)
2nd picture: Black Malawi
3rd picture: Viet Sativa, Cambodian Sativa
4th picture: Reference 6th picture
5th picture: Seedlings
6th picture: Back row all the way to the right is Gage Green Mindscape, HSO 707 Headband, HSO 707 Headband
2nd row: Sincity Seeds Sinfully Sour, Greenman Organics Black Rhino, Karma Genetics Headbanger, Karma Genetics Where's My Bike
3rd row: Dinafem White Widow (just planted), HSO Green Crack, TGA Chernobyl
4th row: HSO Green Crack
Seedlings: TGA Dr Who, Gage Green Good Ideas, Gage Green Aloha Grape Stomper, Karma Genetics 24k White Gold


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 28, 2016)

Nice vn


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Nice vn


Cheers brah. They should be on their way to fattening up


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 28, 2016)

This morning I went up and painted on some Chernobyl and Conspiracy Kush pollen to the willing donors in flower (lower bud sites). 

Chernobyl x Green Crack
Chernobyl x Black Malawi
Chernobyl x 707 Headband
Chernobyl x Mindscape
Chernobyl x Sinfully Sour
Chernobyl x Vietnam
Chernobyl x Cambodia

Conspiracy Kush x Green Crack
Conspiracy Kush x Black Malawi
Conspiracy Kush x 707 Headband
Conspiracy Kush x Mindscape
Conspiracy Kush x Sinfully Sour
Conspiracy Kush x Vietnam
Conspiracy Kush x Cambodia


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> This morning I went up and painted on some Chernobyl and Conspiracy Kush pollen to the willing donors in flower (lower bud sites).
> 
> Chernobyl x Green Crack
> Chernobyl x Black Malawi
> ...


I dig this kind of stuff but I don't have the patience for it.


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> This morning I went up and painted on some Chernobyl and Conspiracy Kush pollen to the willing donors in flower (lower bud sites).
> 
> Chernobyl x Green Crack
> Chernobyl x Black Malawi
> ...


Balls everyehere


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I dig this kind of stuff but I don't have the patience for it.


I do it more out of a want to further some good genes but mainly so I don't have to purchase and purchase and purchase .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 28, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> Balls everyehere


I hope so


----------



## TWS (Feb 28, 2016)

Shit a regular Vango.


----------



## TWS (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Feb 28, 2016)

I was thinking about Ruby today.


----------



## Masterbear (Feb 28, 2016)

TWS said:


> I was thinking about Ruby today.


Hahaha @TWS legend...wait for it...dairy!!!


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 28, 2016)

TWS said:


> I was thinking about Ruby today.


Inverted


----------



## TWS (Feb 28, 2016)

Why of course. He's been a little grumpy lately .


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 28, 2016)

Looks great vnsmkr


----------



## TWS (Feb 28, 2016)

If we could only get some name tags to put a face to a pot. Lol


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 28, 2016)

TWS said:


> If we could only get some name tags to put a face to a pot. Lol


That would be slick


----------



## TWS (Feb 28, 2016)

What's this girl ?


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 28, 2016)

TWS said:


> What's this girl ?
> 
> View attachment 3619544


First in line to get sprayed for PM. Thought I saw a spot.


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 28, 2016)

Shit now I'm afraid to post pics if people look that close lol


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 28, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> Shit now I'm afraid to post pics if people look that close lol


Dude, who better than someone halfway around the planet? What am I gonna do- send you a bill? Lol


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Dude, who better than someone halfway around the planet? What am I gonna do- send you a bill? Lol


I hope not, my grow light is plugged into your outside plug, I only run it at night so you don't see the cord...
*halfway around the driveway not world lol


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 28, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> I hope not, my grow light is plugged into your outside plug, I only run it at night so you don't see the cord...
> *halfway around the driveway not world lol


Bro, if you were MY neighbor, you'd know better than to bother!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> First in line to get sprayed for PM. Thought I saw a spot.


You aint seeing no PM on that! it's water...... Its a Black Malawi, Greenman Organics


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You aint seeing no PM on that! it's water...... Its a Black Malawi, Greenman Organics


Big fan leaf in front, down low, first leaflet right of center, up near the base. Could be a shadow, just looked like it from here.

I'm 'noid, fight that shit all the time here until my chiller shows up.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 28, 2016)

Just went up and verified just the same . Its a shadow. I dont see it very often on sativas....more prone on the indica leaning plants here


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 28, 2016)

TWS said:


> If we could only get some name tags to put a face to a pot. Lol


1 page back I listed what they all are. I will never use my time to label the pictures. Just aint my thing, so toss out that expectation. Its noted somewhere in there what everything is and where they all are. 

Happy days, my hash buddy came around and shared some.


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Feb 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> 1 page back I listed what they all are. I will never use my time to label the pictures. Just aint my thing, so toss out that expectation. Its noted somewhere in there what everything is and where they all are.
> 
> Happy days, my hash buddy came around and shared some.


 Just a small name tag like the little white one lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 28, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> View attachment 3619605 Just a small name tag like the little white one lol


I dont need name tags....I see them daily


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 28, 2016)

TWS said:


> Why of course. He's been a little grumpy lately .


Thats what work does to ya and im missing my girls being away ..
I think about you everyday tws....


----------



## TWS (Feb 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> 1 page back I listed what they all are. I will never use my time to label the pictures. Just aint my thing, so toss out that expectation. Its noted somewhere in there what everything is and where they all are.
> 
> Happy days, my hash buddy came around and shared some.


Where's the damn name tags . Put some in the pot on a stick like a yard sign atleat


----------



## TWS (Feb 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I dont need name tags....I see them daily


Good point. I bet you forgot and have it all screwed up.


----------



## TWS (Feb 29, 2016)

Stoner move.


----------



## Smidge34 (Feb 29, 2016)

I would have it all fucked up without labels.


----------



## TWS (Feb 29, 2016)

Me too . Takes me half way thru the season on 12 of them before I quit looking at the tags. 
It's just the right thing to do Vnsmkr.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 29, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I would have it all fucked up without labels.


Im lucky i can remember the 3 i have lol
I call them BWS ..beer wine spirits ..1st letter of each plant from left to right


----------



## TWS (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## oldbikepunk (Feb 29, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> Shit now I'm afraid to post pics if people look that close lol


People spot everything. Nutrient deficiencies, nanners, PM...this is a fanatic's site. It's why RIU is so rad.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Feb 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3619611
> Thats what work does to ya and im missing my girls being away ..
> I think about you everyday tws....


Two girls in a car spotted me eating a banana 25 years ago..they began "air-fellating" with imaginary Dick's at me. It was so fucking funny I never forgot. So, yeah, don't make eye-contact while eating a banana. It's just good manners to look away while nob-gobbling on a banana.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Feb 29, 2016)

Mohican said:


> North Garden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God, I haven't been doing that all year now. I just got one jar of solid Mickey Kush buds and another jar of larfy fluff-buds from not butchering the bottom branches off of plants. I'm doing that tonight to my current 10 or 12 in bloom. Good reminder.


----------



## oldbikepunk (Feb 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I do it more out of a want to further some good genes but mainly so I don't have to purchase and purchase and purchase .


Me too. I'm sprouting ten Sour Secret seeds (free off the plant) three Querkle (free) and two from a 'The True OG' plant (free). The Sour Secret was a bag-seed from MMJ. The Querkle I bought. The True OG seeds from Elemental Wellness in SJ California were sold one-time only last year at $195 for six feminized. Two did not pop so far. The one I grew was tall and hella-wimpy so I budded and am re-vegging now. It wins awards back-to-back so I bought some seeds. They have a football (American-which I do not watch ever) field size legal indoor grow. They never have provided a clone to the public, nor sold the seeds more than the one time. I had seen whiners complaining, "When are you going to sell "The True OG seeds...? How am I going to grow the True OG without seeds..." And on and on so I bought when issued. A 9lb Hammer hermied on me. It pollinated itself, and created seeds next door on The True OG. The seeds I made on Querkle and Mickey Kush were made early on pre-flowers with Dr Who pollen! So, missin accomplished. I am doing a pheno hunt on Sour Secret to get a squat OG Indica male next to make seeds on a Deep Purple which at four months is a whopping 2 feet tall and so stank. I make seeds of nearly all good mother's for same reason. Free seeds that are outstanding.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 29, 2016)

Jilly Bean x Mulanje BXs.

The two by the lavender are more sativa looking.

The one in the screen room is an AK cross.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 29, 2016)

TWS said:


> Me too . Takes me half way thru the season on 12 of them before I quit looking at the tags.
> It's just the right thing to do Vnsmkr.


You're a funny cunt @TWS . Just call you mr tags
The reason I dont label plants is because I really dont give a shit what is what. As far as I am concerned its weed, weed, or weed. In all honesty I could combine ALL of my regular seeds into a pig pile and the feminized seeds into another big pile and just pull from there;
theres no lack of good genetics in my box so shouldn't really matter....Then when someone says "hey whats that plant"? Well that plant right there, is fucking weed, you know that strain? it's rooftop weed #10


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 29, 2016)

oldbikepunk said:


> Two girls in a car spotted me eating a banana 25 years ago..they began "air-fellating" with imaginary Dick's at me. It was so fucking funny I never forgot. So, yeah, don't make eye-contact while eating a banana. It's just good manners to look away while nob-gobbling on a banana.


Dude I fucking busted a gut laughing when I saw this first thing, thanks for the laugh. Nae eating bananas and looking people in the face


----------



## MyLittleGrundle (Feb 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You're a funny cunt @TWS . Just call you mr tags
> The reason I dont label plants is because I really dont give a shit what is what. As far as I am concerned its weed, weed, or weed. In all honesty I could combine ALL of my regular seeds into a pig pile and the feminized seeds into another big pile and just pull from there;
> theres no lack of good genetics in my box so shouldn't really matter....Then when someone says "hey whats that plant"? Well that plant right there, is fucking weed, you know that strain? it's rooftop weed #10



LMAO, Word my brother.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 29, 2016)

Some little cunt walked into my neighbors house last night (yes, dumbshits left the front door unlocked) and lifted passports and cash so it was a full press this morning carting all my plants down a level into the tent since the po po's were hanging about. Fucking idiots....The houses are all connected at the roof and even though they have no access to their roof my wife shit herself. So me looked like a gorilla toting them all down a level. After all this she tells me they have the guy on camera coming in front door, way the fuck downstairs.....well now the patio floor is so clean you could eat off of it......move them back tonight...ffs


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 29, 2016)

I liked that but only cos of the effort you put in mate


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I liked that but only cos of the effort you put in mate


Well it looked pretty fuckin funny I can assure you


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You're a funny cunt @TWS . Just call you mr tags
> The reason I dont label plants is because I really dont give a shit what is what. As far as I am concerned its weed, weed, or weed. In all honesty I could combine ALL of my regular seeds into a pig pile and the feminized seeds into another big pile and just pull from there;
> theres no lack of good genetics in my box so shouldn't really matter....Then when someone says "hey whats that plant"? Well that plant right there, is fucking weed, you know that strain? it's rooftop weed #10


Number TEN? Hey GI, WTF you grow bunk shit like that? 

You know what we want; A number ONE, GI! Love you long time! 

Yeah, I bet some parts of Vietnam haven't changed all that much in 50 years.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Number TEN? Hey GI, WTF you grow bunk shit like that?
> 
> You know what we want; A number ONE, GI! Love you long time!
> 
> Yeah, I bet some parts of Vietnam haven't changed all that much in 50 years.


random number that came to mind


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> random number that came to mind


I was five when one of parent's friends explained to me the difference between number one and number ten. I was very confused about the entry of number ten THOUSAND into the conversation, lol

That guy died of complications from an infection on his back just a few months later. 

Life is a strange place.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I was five when one of parent's friends explained to me the difference between number one and number ten. I was very confused about the entry of number ten THOUSAND into the conversation, lol
> 
> That guy died of complications from an infection on his back just a few months later.
> 
> Life is a strange place.


life is a very strange place


----------



## DonTesla (Mar 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> This morning I went up and painted on some Chernobyl and Conspiracy Kush pollen to the willing donors in flower (lower bud sites).
> 
> Chernobyl x Green Crack
> Chernobyl x Black Malawi
> ...


Lovely work, mon!


----------



## TWS (Mar 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Some little cunt walked into my neighbors house last night (yes, dumbshits left the front door unlocked) and lifted passports and cash so it was a full press this morning carting all my plants down a level into the tent since the po po's were hanging about. Fucking idiots....The houses are all connected at the roof and even though they have no access to their roof my wife shit herself. So me looked like a gorilla toting them all down a level. After all this she tells me they have the guy on camera coming in front door, way the fuck downstairs.....well now the patio floor is so clean you could eat off of it......move them back tonight...ffs


Gonna really need those name tags now.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 1, 2016)

Nah its all rooftop weed #1


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Nah its all rooftop weed #1


PENTHOUSE POT! Heff is already jealous!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> PENTHOUSE POT! Heff is already jealous!


I like the ring to that


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I like the ring to that


I get royalties. First joint free every time I visit.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 1, 2016)

PP#1 it is


ttystikk said:


> I get royalties. First joint free every time I visit.


first pound of joints free on each visit


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> PP#1 it is
> 
> first pound of joints free on each visit


I'll start packing.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 5, 2016)

Potted up 19 seedlings to 1 gallon pots. This was all 24k WG, Dr Who, Good Ideas potted up, so everything except for 3x Aloha Grape Stompers and 1x Blue Dream thusfar.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 7, 2016)

Went up to check on the babies and a bird picked one down for me and on closer inspection this little dude already had nuts stacking, only 2 nodes high!!! Thats ok as I got just enough 1 gallon pots to up pot the 3 Aloha Grape Stompers and 1 Blue Dream in a few days.......


----------



## TWS (Mar 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Potted up 19 seedlings to 1 gallon pots. This was all 24k WG, Dr Who, Good Ideas potted up, so everything except for 3x Aloha Grape Stompers and 1x Blue Dream thusfar.


Did you tag them ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 7, 2016)

Tagged them all, penthouse pot #1


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Went up to check on the babies and a bird picked one down for me and on closer inspection this little dude already had nuts stacking, only 2 nodes high!!! Thats ok as I got just enough 1 gallon pots to up pot the 3 Aloha Grape Stompers and 1 Blue Dream in a few days.......


Got the birds trained too? What is this, fuckin Disney? Next you're gonna tell us the cat does your trimming!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Got the birds trained too? What is this, fuckin Disney? Next you're gonna tell us the cat does your trimming!


Way fucking better than disney. Need a couple ice chests full of fresh mushy's on the go and ill be set


----------



## papapayne (Mar 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I like the ring to that


whats not to like


----------



## TWS (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Mohican (Mar 8, 2016)

Slim Shady


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 8, 2016)

Danksta Pimp.


----------



## TWS (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Mohican (Mar 8, 2016)

Duke Rules!!!

Using Poliovirus to kill brain cancer!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 9, 2016)

Just noticed that by stressing the babies a little (up potting early, like after 10 days or so), males show themselves very quickly. Makes things easy when you can sex that early


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 9, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3627153


Looks like my youngest spanking her dolls.....I said wtf you doing that for, that hurts, bad kid she said....Never spanked her so not sure where that came from


----------



## TWS (Mar 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Looks like my youngest spanking her dolls.....I said wtf you doing that for, that hurts, bad kid she said....Never spanked her so not sure where that came from[/QUOTE
> If you like to use that analogy , ok then.
> Maybe from other kids she plays with who's parents do on school .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 9, 2016)

hows your work coming along TWS?


----------



## TWS (Mar 9, 2016)

About a week and a half here to go and its off to the great white north. Been busy here chopping and resetting my room and have the early girls outside. Only thing left to do is trim which the spirit has not been to motivating.lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 9, 2016)

TWS said:


> About a week and a half here to go and its off to the great white north. Been busy here chopping and resetting my room and have the early girls outside. Only thing left to do is trim which the spirit has not been to motivating.lol


Tell ya what man, I am envious of you. If I had a place to move to right now where I could do what I loved I would do it in a heartbeat. But hopefully within the next couple years anyway this country will jump on the cash bandwagon (as they do love money) and I will have a big outdoor patch here. I hear you on the trimming, not the best part, but its either gonna be quality smoke or cash in the pocket (or hopefully both), so all in all its definitely worth it. I was just looking at these other 25 empty starter cups thinking about throwing more starts down; I am fucking addicted to starting seeds. Something to keep me busy anyhow. 
PS everything is labelled with a marker, date and strain. I only went complete retard the first start of this thread last August-Sept and after I mixed them all up that wont happen again , though it really is true I don't much care as my seedbank has pretty much all quality.


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 9, 2016)

TWS said:


> About a week and a half here to go and its off to the great white north. Been busy here chopping and resetting my room and have the early girls outside. Only thing left to do is trim which the spirit has not been to motivating.lol


What yiu trimming on? Cherry Pie? Sfv?


----------



## TWS (Mar 9, 2016)

Finishing up LA confi . Headband is next followed by critical kush and woodie.


----------



## TWS (Mar 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Tell ya what man, I am envious of you. If I had a place to move to right now where I could do what I loved I would do it in a heartbeat. But hopefully within the next couple years anyway this country will jump on the cash bandwagon (as they do love money) and I will have a big outdoor patch here. I hear you on the trimming, not the best part, but its either gonna be quality smoke or cash in the pocket (or hopefully both), so all in all its definitely worth it. I was just looking at these other 25 empty starter cups thinking about throwing more starts down; I am fucking addicted to starting seeds. Something to keep me busy anyhow.
> PS everything is labelled with a marker, date and strain. I only went complete retard the first start of this thread last August-Sept and after I mixed them all up that wont happen again , though it really is true I don't much care as my seedbank has pretty much all quality.



I like to just raz ya on the tags, but if you ever come across something crazy I would like to know what it might be. you pop enough seed you go thru stuff I would never have enough time in life to do.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 9, 2016)

TWS said:


> I like to just raz ya on the tags, but if you ever come across something crazy I would like to know what it might be. you pop enough seed you go thru stuff I would never have enough time in life to do.


Currently I really like the sinfully sour from sincity seeds. Its still flowering, but fuck the smell is loud and sour smelling. Its not swelling yet like the rock hard 707 headband buds, but I think it will come. Its something I'll run again. I'll get some pics when its finished, probably another 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 9, 2016)

Am also anxious to see what these karma's do, headbanger, 24k, & wheres my bike as they got great structure!


----------



## TWS (Mar 9, 2016)

im curious in your 707


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 9, 2016)

TWS said:


> im curious in your 707


Will get pics of them too. Currently they are both like 24" donkey dicks, solid bud right up the stem. Feel pretty solid, but they also have another 3-4 weeks. Smell is great. I also like the plant structure of the black malawi from greenman organics, like a christmas tree. For something which is only in ~4-5 gallons of soil its pretty large and the buds are starting to fatten up. Smells of coffee and shoe shine polish


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Tell ya what man, I am envious of you. If I had a place to move to right now where I could do what I loved I would do it in a heartbeat. But hopefully within the next couple years anyway this country will jump on the cash bandwagon (as they do love money) and I will have a big outdoor patch here. I hear you on the trimming, not the best part, but its either gonna be quality smoke or cash in the pocket (or hopefully both), so all in all its definitely worth it. I was just looking at these other 25 empty starter cups thinking about throwing more starts down; I am fucking addicted to starting seeds. Something to keep me busy anyhow.
> PS everything is labelled with a marker, date and strain. I only went complete retard the first start of this thread last August-Sept and after I mixed them all up that wont happen again , though it really is true I don't much care as my seedbank has pretty much all quality.


Are you sucking his dick


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 9, 2016)

Im curious on the 707 to..i have 2 seeds of them and they are huge...were ur seeds of 707 bigger than normal ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Are you sucking his dick


Only thing I am sucking is a chicken wing


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Are you sucking his dick


Just ask for pics like everyone else.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Only thing I am sucking is a chicken wing


Im sucking grease at work lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 9, 2016)

Ok the pic or didnt happen


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Only thing I am sucking is a chicken wing


Gonna suck down a micro brewed beer here in a minute, then go home and suck on a Phattie.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im curious on the 707 to..i have 2 seeds of them and they are huge...were ur seeds of 707 bigger than normal ?


These arent huge, but arent the 1's you got Truthband? I guess its an elite cut of headband, what it looks to be anyhow


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> These arent huge, but arent the 1's you got Truthband? I guess its an elite cut of headband, what it looks to be anyhow


Fuk u got a better memory than me ur right they are truthband
.ill take a pic of the size tomorrow in between mouthfulls of pussy and beer..cos this mad cats going home tonite !!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Fuk u got a better memory than me ur right they are truthband
> .ill take a pic of the size tomorrow in between mouthfulls of pussy and beer..cos this mad cats going home tonite !!!


I posted em up on Mo's seed picture thread, posted up all of them for reference. I hear you on the mouthfulls of pussy and beer , most fucking excellent!!!!


----------



## TWS (Mar 9, 2016)

I'll be sucking a phattie my self ( go ahead,i deserve it )before I put the last 18 solo cups in their flood pots.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I posted em up on Mo's seed picture thread, posted up all of them for reference. I hear you on the mouthfulls of pussy and beer , most fucking excellent!!!!


The half and half bacon and ground steak hamburgers I made tasted even better than pussy, gentlemen. Had some friends over and threw down some burgertown! Best burger I've ever eaten, DEFINITELY doing it again! Bet they'd work even better as sliders...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 9, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The half and half bacon and ground steak hamburgers I made tasted even better than pussy, gentlemen. Had some friends over and threw down some burgertown! Best burger I've ever eaten, DEFINITELY doing it again! Bet they'd work even better as sliders...


I fucking love a good burger!!! Put that on a poboy bun with gravy running over it even better, like a heart stopper. My pop always used a packet of lipton onion soup mix in the burger mix and fuck it tastes good. I still do that


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I fucking love a good burger!!! Put that on a poboy bun with gravy running over it even better, like a heart stopper. My pop always used a packet of lipton onion soup mix in the burger mix and fuck it tastes good. I still do that


Chopped bacon is better. You have simply got to try it.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 9, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Chopped bacon is better. You have simply got to try it.


Yeah yeah bacon and steak chopped up with a packet of soup mix too. Best of all


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 9, 2016)

That's kinda like smoking a big fattie lol. 

http://www.theblackpeppercorn.com/2012/04/bacon-cheeseburger-fatty/

I make two types of ground venison, one mixed 70/30 venison to beef fat and the other 70/30 venison to chopped bacon or pork back fat. The beef fat gives it a burger taste and the pork gives it a sausage taste.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 9, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> That's kinda like smoking a big fattie lol.
> 
> http://www.theblackpeppercorn.com/2012/04/bacon-cheeseburger-fatty/
> 
> I make two types of ground venison, one mixed 70/30 venison to beef fat and the other 70/30 venison to chopped bacon or pork back fat. The beef fat gives it a burger taste and the pork gives it a sausage taste.


How about the leave it the fuck alone cuz I love venison just like it is taste?  I'd like some of THAT, please! 

One of the finest dishes I've ever made was elk steak with broccoli and garlic sauce, Chinese style.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 9, 2016)

Just started some Copper Rhino (Greenman Organics),Tom Hill Deepchunk IBL (Greenman Organics), NL5 x Skunk (Mr Nice), & Sinfully Sour (Sincity). Add that to the Chernobyl (TGA) I started this morning and a Rainbow Jones (Connoisseur). Also got some Aloha Grape Stomper (Gage), 24k White Gold (Karma), & Dr Who (HNW) which started a few weeks back for those who missed that. Oh and a Blue Dream & some CH9 Black Widow x Blue Lemon Thai


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2016)

I like putting red wine in my burger mix.....then some stinky cheese hidden in the middle of the burger. Wish I'd had that for breaky not porridge and banana, lol.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 10, 2016)

When im going home i just want my wifes burger (2 hrs to go )
But when i have my drink on nothing better than homemade burger with some chilli flakes ive done mixed in..but hell bacon n beef ..yum
And smidge if u go to next years barbie ill try one o yours


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 10, 2016)

And some White Snake Ltd (Karma), AG13 x Biker (Karma), & Sonic Screwdriver (HNW). In the last 2 weeks I have started 50, for those that numbers mean anything to. I have a new model for myself "full fucking on".


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> When im going home i just want my wifes burger (2 hrs to go )
> But when i have my drink on nothing better than homemade burger with some chilli flakes ive done mixed in..but hell bacon n beef ..yum
> And smidge if u go to next years barbie ill try one o yours


I am setting a goal for myself for that bbq too....Gives me plenty time to create some goodies...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 10, 2016)

Got enough air miles to fly there and back a few times


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 10, 2016)

Im at the 2017 one bro ..100%..aim for it and lets meet !!

Would be awesome in fact in dec this year im booking my leave for it a year in advance


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 10, 2016)

Im am a seed starting fucking fanatic hahaha. I am fucking insane and I love it.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im at the 2017 one bro ..100%..aim for it and lets meet !!
> 
> Would be awesome in fact in dec this year im booking my leave for it a year in advance


Yep thats the 1 I am at. Done deal


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 10, 2016)

Been picking tennis ball size fruits off that star fruit tree. Pretty nice tasting sour fruit.
As small as it is I pick 1/2 dozen a month, not bad.


----------



## Chipper Pig (Mar 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Been picking tennis ball size fruits off that star fruit tree. Pretty nice tasting sour fruit.
> As small as it is I pick 1/2 dozen a month, not bad.


All I can see on that roof top is dope plants. Looks like a cool place to have a few beers.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 10, 2016)

Chipper Pig said:


> All I can see on that roof top is dope plants. Looks like a cool place to have a few beers.


It is the most peaceful place I know. Lot of dope & basil & lemon & sour mango & kum quat & chili'S & tomatoes & greens & termuric & ginger & mustard & cat nip & spearmint...you get the picture


----------



## thewanderer718 (Mar 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> It is the most peaceful place I know. Lot of dope & basil & lemon & sour mango & kum quat & chili'S & tomatoes & greens & termuric & ginger & mustard & cat nip & spearmint...you get the picture


AWESOME !!!!!!!!


----------



## Chipper Pig (Mar 10, 2016)

How big is your little patch of paradise. You got a lot going on up there!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 10, 2016)

thewanderer718 said:


> AWESOME !!!!!!!!


I was inspired way back by this plant we all love....and now it grows...fucking leaps and bounds daily


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 10, 2016)

Chipper Pig said:


> How big is your little patch of paradise. You got a lot going on up there!


Not big enough for what I envision. Its about 3.5m x 5m each, front and rear patios but anything flowering stays sheltered in front side


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 10, 2016)

Just sitting here thinking what I can dig up in the morning and plant in its place . The moons still waxing and I have a lot of pots up there empty or nae


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> How about the leave it the fuck alone cuz I love venison just like it is taste?  I'd like some of THAT, please!
> 
> One of the finest dishes I've ever made was elk steak with broccoli and garlic sauce, Chinese style.


Lol, unfortunately venison is so lean it needs fat content added when ground up.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 10, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Lol, unfortunately venison is so lean it needs fat content added when ground up.


Yep gotta have fat as a %. The fat really makes the flavor. Used to always run 25%pork with my veñnison


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 10, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Lol, unfortunately venison is so lean it needs fat content added when ground up.


That's one reason I don't grind a lot of it. It's amazing in soups, stews and chili.

The point is lean protein, hard to find it anymore. The stores are full of greasy meat, even the damn chicken is fat!


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 10, 2016)

One place we could use more fat is in the pork though. With the advent of refrigeration they bred the fat out of the animals in favor of lean meat. Pork needs fat!


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> It is the most peaceful place I know. Lot of dope & basil & lemon & sour mango & kum quat & chili'S & tomatoes & greens & termuric & ginger & mustard & cat nip & spearmint...you get the picture


You ever make teas man? Like for yourself to drink. You have inspired me to plant a herb garden!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 10, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> You ever make teas man? Like for yourself to drink. You have inspired me to plant a herb garden!!


Yes I do make teas to drink. I love different teas with fresh herbs and so do my kids. Fuck yeah, get after it with that herb garden!!!


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 10, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> One place we could use more fat is in the pork though. With the advent of refrigeration they bred the fat out of the animals in favor of lean meat. Pork needs fat!


The fuck they did; they grade them according to fat content; the more fat the better and the more the meat will fetch.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The fuck they did; they grade them according to fat content; the more fat the better and the more the meat will fetch.


hadnt been to a conventional grocery store in fucking ages. everything we buy is from open local market which comes usually from the person (or family) which makes whatever it is and we do that daily.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 10, 2016)

what fucked things up is the thought that people got to have more money, got to be more efficient, got to be more lean, so that more of those fucking greenbacks roll in...sickening


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 10, 2016)

From time to time I flip through the channels and Discovery is currently replaying over and over this fucking commercial for gold rush. In the background its saying, gold is everything, gold is freedom, gold is blah blah blah. Makes me want to jerk the tv onto the floor


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> hadnt been to a conventional grocery store in fucking ages. everything we buy is from open local market which comes usually from the person (or family) which makes whatever it is and we do that daily.


And I promise that what you're getting is both tastier and better for you than what's available in an American supermarket.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> what fucked things up is the thought that people got to have more money, got to be more efficient, got to be more lean, so that more of those fucking greenbacks roll in...sickening


Hey man, careful- making cannabis production more efficient is my life's work, and I happen to think it's a good cause!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> And I promise that what you're getting is both tastier and better for you than what's available in an American supermarket.


Oh hell yeah. No doubt in my mind.....its all shit and sugar and hormones....what you get in an American grocery store


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Hey man, careful- making cannabis production more efficient is my life's work, and I happen to think it's a good cause!


Im not referring to your efficiency, no worries. more of the big picture kinda talk


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 10, 2016)

I need a time machine to flash my ass back to mid 1800's where I can stake out my own land and do whatever the fuck I want with it and not worry about paying some cunt for electrical, water, internet, food, etc etc etc


----------



## MrRoboto (Mar 10, 2016)

Agreed. Mostly. Living in a simpler time without the man looking over your shoulder would be cool. However, electricity is fucking awesome. Air conditioning is the best! Hot water on tap for a shower runs a close second.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Hey man, careful- making cannabis production more efficient is my life's work, and I happen to think it's a good cause!


And btw what you are doing is a good cause and there are certain things which need to be efficient, cannabis production certainly rates there.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 10, 2016)

MrRoboto said:


> Agreed. Mostly. Living in a simpler time without the man looking over your shoulder would be cool. However, electricity is fucking awesome. Air conditioning is the best! Hot water on tap for a shower runs a close second.


I've seen that 'simpler' life up close and personal, got lice and everything.

I'm a big fan of most of what the modern world has to offer and so my self assigned job is to help make the good better, while eliminating the bad to the greatest extent possible.

"Domo Arigato"


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 10, 2016)

Added a couple Quantum Kush to the starts this morning. These should keep me busy for a while. Oh yeah I am seeing some seeds so that pollen I thought wasnt valid apparently was  
Black Malawi - Greenman Organic Seeds  
Cambodian Sativa  
707 Headband with Black Malawi behind it 
Sinfully Sour 
Vietnam Sativa  
Vietnam Sativa  
Cambodian Sativa  
Center Rear Green Crack, Left Front Where's My Bike & Right Front is Karma's Headbanger


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 10, 2016)

Center Rear Green Crack, Left Front Where's My Bike & Right Front is Karma's Headbanger  
Sinfully Sour  
707 Headband  
Black Malawi  
Black Malawi  
Black Malawi  
707 Headband


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 10, 2016)

Classic donkey dick cola!


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 10, 2016)

I feel sick reading about everyone wanting this that no bills etc...

anyone here wanna close the argument and tell me if they won a million in a lottery they would rather be living simple naked growing vegies living of the land and boiling your hot water on an open fire to have a shower...

I think not


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I feel sick reading about everyone wanting this that no bills etc...
> 
> anyone here wanna close the argument and tell me if they won a million in a lottery they would rather be living simple naked growing vegies living of the land and boiling your hot water on an open fire to have a shower...
> 
> I think not


Right? 

And then when/if most people DO come into money suddenly, they blow it. I keep hearing stories about how most lotto winners end up broke again. 

BUILD SOMETHING. A house, a business, a technology, a family. These things last, and when I draw my last breath, I don't want to feel like there won't be any lasting contribution because I passed this way.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Right?
> 
> And then when/if most people DO come into money suddenly, they blow it. I keep hearing stories about how most lotto winners end up broke again.
> 
> BUILD SOMETHING. A house, a business, a technology, a family. These things last, and when I draw my last breath, I don't want to feel like there won't be any lasting contribution because I passed this way.


said very well


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 10, 2016)

That is exactly what I am fkn saying homie. And I dont buy any fkn lottery tix so the chances of that happening are slim to fukn none. Northern India bound before all said and done. 

I also agree with Ttystikk as well but building money type of wealth I could give a fuck about but thats just me. Money currently is just a tool to survive and I see where it just clouds things up in so many ways


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> That is exactly what I am fkn saying homie. And I dont buy any fkn lottery tix so the chances of that happening are slim to fukn none. Northern India bound before all said and done.
> 
> I also agree with Ttystikk as well but building money type of wealth I could give a fuck about but thats just me. Money currently is just a tool to survive and I see where it just clouds things up in so many ways


Indeed. Money is a tool, inherently no different than an axe. It can be used well or poorly, toward good ends or evil. So many people get confused and think it's the end in itself.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 10, 2016)

Means of control....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 10, 2016)

Yes the he


Smidge34 said:


> Classic donkey dick cola!


Yes the headbands are donkey dicks with nuts all the way around the base. Reckon they are going to be pretty solid, they already are actually, just growing


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Means of control....


Also true, and so long as the needs and goals of ruled and rulers align, all is well. All is most certainly no longer well in the case of our modern world.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 10, 2016)

about to go tag those pictures so ya'll know wtf they are . Few minutes that'll be done


----------



## MR-GREEN666 (Mar 11, 2016)

Cool thread man your ladies are looking awesome good luck with the rest of the grow and your first batch of seeds


----------



## TWS (Mar 11, 2016)

Oh ! It ain't his first batch of seed. Lol .His PPM is higher than Kasuti's.


----------



## MR-GREEN666 (Mar 11, 2016)

TWS said:


> Oh ! It ain't his first batch of seed. Lol .His PPM is higher than Kasuti's.


Ah sorry my bad I thought this was his first run at makeing seeds I know he certainly grows a few lol


----------



## TWS (Mar 11, 2016)

We just don't know what they are . Lol
Oh yea, penthouse #1 they is.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 11, 2016)

MR-GREEN666 said:


> Ah sorry my bad I thought this was his first run at makeing seeds I know he certainly grows a few lol


I have some critical kush x sk#5and a few others. I have made a few I just thought the pollen may have been out of whack due to moisture but I was wrong


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 12, 2016)

Kids went to my wifes friends today so me and the wife spent 5 hrs molesting each other. In reality It was a quickie and we were both thrilled. Then I took a shitload of pics of my other girls

Black Malawi
 
Black Malawi & 707 Headband

 

 

Chernobyl down below
 
Group Shot Karma Headbanger and Wheres My Bike with SE Asia background
 
HSO GREEN CRACK




 
Cambo Sativa


Viet Sativa


Sinfully Sour then 707 Headband then Black Malawi


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 12, 2016)

Pic dump


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 12, 2016)

Back to the roots.....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 12, 2016)

@TWS


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 12, 2016)

funny shit


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 12, 2016)

Only funny if you're blasted <. Homegrown is always the best. Penthouse pot #1 got me fucked up


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 12, 2016)

< this motherfucker used to listen to some horrible ass shit, dayum.....ah well, get older, live and learn


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 12, 2016)

and plenty of good shit


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 12, 2016)

hank jr and lil boosie. fuck yeah, i'm off to bed now


----------



## Mohican (Mar 12, 2016)

Those sativa Xmas trees are gorgeous!

Have you ever grown any Thai? The stuff with the big serrations and skinny leaves?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 12, 2016)

Nice work bro...on all counts


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 12, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Those sativa Xmas trees are gorgeous!
> 
> Have you ever grown any Thai? The stuff with the big serrations and skinny leaves?


Hey Mo, No I havent grown any Thai. Its the only 1 of the regional ones I havent.....Thanks on the compliment. She is filling out nicely


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 12, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Nice work bro...on all counts


Thanks @doublejj . Keeping me busy and happy


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 12, 2016)

both of the ch9 black widow x blue lemon thai came up looking fucked up (not looking like they would have even made a plant) so I yanked them and replaced with a couple of Greenman Organics Shoji OG


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Mar 13, 2016)

this is one of the coolest threads I've ever looked at. Spending my night checking this out. Those views and that grow location! Idk why, but it really resonates with my soul. I'd be in Heaven if I could grow there. Increible. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 13, 2016)

517BlckBerry said:


> this is one of the coolest threads I've ever looked at. Spending my night checking this out. Those views and that grow location! Idk why, but it really resonates with my soul. I'd be in Heaven if I could grow there. Increible. Thanks for posting!


Appreciate the love. Welcome and enjoy


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## ttystikk (Mar 13, 2016)

What's this?!

More naked Vietnamese hotties chillin' on the #1 Penthouse patio, ya bud porn slut!?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 13, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> What's this?!
> 
> More naked Vietnamese hotties chillin' on the #1 Penthouse patio, ya bud porn slut!?


Buds  something worth taking pictures of. Probably go out for lunch. Will make sure to get some pics its been a while....


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Buds  something worth taking pictures of. Probably go out for lunch. Will make sure to get some pics its been a while....


Yes it has. 

I'll start taking a few pics of exotic Ft Collins wildlife and post 'em over on mine.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 14, 2016)

Few today. Didnt make it out the house today. Shooting for tomorrow
Headband

Black Malawi
 
Black Malawi
 
Sinfully Sour
 
Sinfully Sour, Headbanger, & Wheres My Bike


----------



## greencropper (Mar 15, 2016)

nice grows you have man, love those rooftop areas, phnom penh has similar type roof places where people hang out too, probably similar throughout indochine, how do you find the VN mail system? do your beans you order get through ok?


----------



## greencropper (Mar 15, 2016)

517BlckBerry said:


> this is one of the coolest threads I've ever looked at. Spending my night checking this out. Those views and that grow location! Idk why, but it really resonates with my soul. I'd be in Heaven if I could grow there. Increible. Thanks for posting!


SE asia is awesome, should be on your bucket list, do the homework before you go and have the adventures of your life


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 15, 2016)

greencropper said:


> nice grows you have man, love those rooftop areas, phnom penh has similar type roof places where people hang out too, probably similar throughout indochine, how do you find the VN mail system? do your beans you order get through ok?


Yes there are similar throughout the region. Mail system is fine in the bean aspect. Only 1 out of many many have ever been taken


----------



## papapayne (Mar 15, 2016)

Mmmm mmm looking good. How's the black Malawi smell? I hear the malawi is potent as hell


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 15, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Mmmm mmm looking good. How's the black Malawi smell? I hear the malawi is potent as hell


she was smelling like coffee, shoe polish, but I smell something a little fruity coming off her now. I fucking hope she is strong!!! I will grow her again, very easy to grow, nice structure, maintenance free, & she is a decent size christmas tree for 4-5 gallons of soil


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 15, 2016)

She has been flowering for between 8-9 weeks so another 1-2 weeks she should be done.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 15, 2016)

Sinfully sour smells fucking awesome. I can smell her before I get all the way up the stairs inside the house


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> she was smelling like coffee, shoe polish, but I smell something a little fruity coming off her now. I fucking hope she is strong!!! I will grow her again, very easy to grow, nice structure, maintenance free, & she is a decent size christmas tree for 4-5 gallons of soil


I used to love sniffing shoe polish as a kid man lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 15, 2016)

I like the smell of fuel


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I like the smell of fuel


last year I liked the skunky fuel smell of the wonder woman this year im loving the strong coffee smell of the bubblegum,but now and then its like lollies coffee hard lollies


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 15, 2016)

dream machine smell I cant put my finger on yet


----------



## Mohican (Mar 15, 2016)

I liked the smell of gas until I drank to much of it after all of the siphoning I did. Now I am allergic.

Malberry has a website up again. They are sold out of Mulanje Gold. The funny thing is they are using my picture for the description!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 15, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I liked the smell of gas until I drank to much of it after all of the siphoning I did. Now I am allergic.
> 
> Malberry has a website up again. They are sold out of Mulanje Gold. The funny thing is they are using my picture for the description!


Wonder what that Nepali Rukum is? Did you get your directly from Malberry before @Mohican ?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 16, 2016)

No, Malberry was only selling kilos of seeds at the time so I got mine through Holy Smoke. Nick was a distributor for them for a few months and I scored right at the perfect moment.





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 16, 2016)

The next plants which are impressive are Karma Headbanger Lwhich is already sliginging up some buds and Karma Wheres My Bike R(Amnesia OG) which is slinging up bud sites but still growing up at a fast rate.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 16, 2016)

Cambodian Sativa tall and slender and Viet Sativa finally starting to start to get some shape to the buds. They start out very leafy but end up shedding alot of leaf around buds during flower


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## ttystikk (Mar 18, 2016)

That penthouse #1 is looking mighty good!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 18, 2016)

And live from the garden right now. Cheers @ttystikk it smells and feels good at the moment too


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## mushroom head (Mar 20, 2016)

How are the ladies? My herbs have been popping up  the sage smells wonderful already.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 20, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> View attachment 3636798View attachment 3636799
> How are the ladies? My herbs have been popping up  the sage smells wonderful already.


All is well. Black Malawi buds starting to flop over so it will be soon pulled along with Sinfully Sour and Headband. Staged up some 1 gallon plants and topped the Chernobyl down. Love the herbs!


----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> View attachment 3635459



Lol love that fucking meme man!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## thewanderer718 (Mar 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> View attachment 3637226 View attachment 3637227 View attachment 3637228 View attachment 3637229 View attachment 3637230 View attachment 3637231


Great work !!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## getawaymountain (Mar 21, 2016)

they are coming along in budding be smoking soon


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 21, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> they are coming along in budding be smoking soon


weed stays about as long here as money does these days . done and gone


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 22, 2016)

Yes we can ship the pellets and the tree to ###### when you are ready.

Regards,
Jenni Timbs
No Bugs Pty Ltd

the email  gonna get a couple neem trees as well


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Yes we can ship the pellets and the tree to ###### when you are ready.
> 
> Regards,
> Jenni Timbs
> ...


Thats awesome mate!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Smidge34 (Mar 22, 2016)

Funny looking at all this bud knowing I been watching since white pistils just starting and you were out of bud and ready to choke the shit out of somebody lol. Good to see keeping the old cannabinoid receptors flooded ain't gonna be a problem!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 22, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Funny looking at all this bud knowing I been watching since white pistils just starting and you were out of bud and ready to choke the shit out of somebody lol. Good to see keeping the old cannabinoid receptors flooded ain't gonna be a problem!


Haha no doubt man. Ive also pulled a bunch early due to it not really working here and also because of being out of everyday smoke & having no income...but like you say that problem is soon not a problem. And the next kids are looking nice and healthy. 
Yours are looking good huh Smidge


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 22, 2016)

Few more


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## thewanderer718 (Mar 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Few more
> View attachment 3638946 View attachment 3638948 View attachment 3638952 View attachment 3638953 View attachment 3638954 View attachment 3638955 View attachment 3638956 View attachment 3638957 View attachment 3638958


I love your garden !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Mar 28, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I liked the smell of gas until I drank to much of it after all of the siphoning I did. Now I am allergic.


omfg! I laughed my ass off when I first read this! I got that picture in my mind of Ricky from trailer park boys siphoning gas out of mr.lehey's car!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 28, 2016)

thewanderer718 said:


> I love your garden !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks bru, puts me into relax mode too


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Mar 28, 2016)

She's frosting up for sure. What are the 20 seedlings you got going?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Mar 28, 2016)

Mason Jar 92705 said:


> She's frosting up for sure. What are the 20 seedlings you got going?


Mix of: Dr Who, Chernobyl, Quantum Kush, Aloha Grape Stomper, Good Ideas, Copper Rhino, Deep Chunk IBL, Shoji OG, AG13 x Biker, & Purple Trainwreck


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 5, 2016)

Dont have my camera handy, but both the Karma Genetics Headbanger and the Karma Genetics Where's My Bike are impressive. The Headbanger still has 2-3 weeks to go if I follow the breeder suggests and the WMB still has 4-5. Headbanger looks very similar to the 2nd pic on this page http://karmagenetics.com/karmas-headbanger/ , WMB looks like 2nd pic on this page http://karmagenetics.com/wheres-my-bike/. 

In other news have a few AG13x Biker seedlings 5 nodes high which have 1 twisted leaf per plant (mutation?). Looks like I have a load of females, but I do have a decent structure male Copper Rhino for which the parents were Pennywise x Black Rhino, which were both high CBD ( https://www.thegreenpool.net/auctions/copper-rhino-possible-high-cbd-phenos-2/)

Pics are from Karma website which are the ones I am talking about


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 5, 2016)

I forgot to list the Tom Hill Deep Chunk IBL seedling which looks pretty awesome so far. Think she is a female, but not 100% just yet.

Fat ass pure broad leaf variety in this heat. Gotta love it


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 5, 2016)

Sounds gd vn..quality smoke coming


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Sounds gd vn..quality smoke coming


Just finished drying black malawi, headband, sinfully sour, & cambodian is drying now as well. I cut the viet and dried it for kicks and its jarred up as well and will let it cure for 3-4 months minimum before I touch it. I didnt feel like it was going to really develop any buds and thats reason I chopped her; if anything it will get put in some edibles for health. Almost time to get some more locals going (4/20).
In those bunch of female seedlings yes, there is some fire between TGA (Chernobyl, Dr Who), Gage Green (Good Ideas, Aloha Grape Stomper), Humboldt Seeds (Purple Trainwreck, Blue Dream), Greenman Organics (Copper Rhino, Shoji OG, Tom Hill Deep Chunk IBL), Karma (24k White Gold, AG13 Haze x Biker), and definitely the 2 Karmas flowering now should be fire.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 5, 2016)

So far, have got a Copper Rhino male and a Shoji OG male. 

The Shoji is impressive in stature so far so very likely will collect pollen from him and I thought due to the fact that high CBD's are in the Copper Rhino genetics I likely will collect from him too. @Mohican any thoughts on this? I plan to grow the males out in 1 gallon pots so will just let them continue as is. 

I have up potted Purple Trainwreck, a Dr Who, & Good Ideas. By the way, I don't till my soil and I do employ cover crops, etc, but I also empty my containers out into a 55 gal drum after each cycle and then put it back into the container so as not to get compacted over time. Again I noticed a bunch of worms in the soil when I did this.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> So far, have got a Copper Rhino male and a Shoji OG male.
> 
> The Shoji is impressive in stature so far so very likely will collect pollen from him and I thought due to the fact that high CBD's are in the Copper Rhino genetics I likely will collect from him too. @Mohican any thoughts on this? I plan to grow the males out in 1 gallon pots so will just let them continue as is.
> 
> I have up potted Purple Trainwreck, a Dr Who, & Good Ideas. By the way, I don't till my soil and I do employ cover crops, etc, but I also empty my containers out into a 55 gal drum after each cycle and then put it back into the container so as not to get compacted over time. Again I noticed a bunch of worms in the soil when I did this.


happy worms = happy plants. True story!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 6, 2016)

Are you asking about the best way to collect the pollen or about growing them in 1 gal pots?

I am letting the male just keep producing pollen in the garden and do his thing naturally. I checked him this morning and he is still dumping tons of yellow smoke!



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 7, 2016)

Went through and pulled up few planters of lettuce which had gone to seed and replanted a bunch of chilis, basil, wasabi greens, & spinach. I was sorting through seeds this morning and I think on the 20th I'm just going to start 3x Scotts OG and 3x Ghost of LeeRoy, but I may kick a few fems in there as well, stay tuned


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 7, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Are you asking about the best way to collect the pollen or about growing them in 1 gal pots?
> 
> I am letting the male just keep producing pollen in the garden and do his thing naturally. I checked him this morning and he is still dumping tons of yellow smoke!
> 
> ...


Hey Mo should have been more clear. I was more thinking what your thoughts were on male with parents exhibiting high CBD. Are male children likely to pass these traits on as well?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I forgot to list the Tom Hill Deep Chunk IBL seedling which looks pretty awesome so far. Think she is a female, but not 100% just yet.
> 
> Fat ass pure broad leaf variety in this heat. Gotta love it


Deep Chunk got up potted to 5 gal today. She should make a nice specimen. I'm pretty sure I have a handful of nice Aloha Grape Stomper girls


----------



## Mohican (Apr 8, 2016)

They must pass it along or all CBD traits would die off after a generation.

Found some old pics of Scott's OG:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Mix of: Dr Who, Chernobyl, Quantum Kush, Aloha Grape Stomper, Good Ideas, Copper Rhino, Deep Chunk IBL, Shoji OG, AG13 x Biker, & Purple Trainwreck


I am pretty thrilled as I ended up with those couple nice males (Copper Rhino & Shoji OG; 1 of each) and then I've got a bunch of females: Dr Who, Blue Dream, Good Ideas, Aloha Grape Stomper, Copper Rhino, Deep Chunk IBL, AG13 Haze x Biker Kush, Purple Trainwreck, 24k White Gold, Chernobyl.


----------



## papapayne (Apr 10, 2016)

Sounds like some killer gear in the works! Find any nice males to chuck some pollen with?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 10, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Sounds like some killer gear in the works! Find any nice males to chuck some pollen with?


Yeah this Shoji OG is fucking impressive!!! Its big and fast, huge stems about 4-6" in between nodes. Then I got a Copper Rhino male which its parents have high CBD so I'm going to go ahead and collect pollen from both. I am thinking I'll hit the Copper Rhino female with brothers pollen.....


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 10, 2016)

Hey, what happened to Penthouse Number One?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 10, 2016)

Penthaus #1 in full effect


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 10, 2016)

Lol just making sure!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 10, 2016)

I was making a sign then I got sidetracked, PENTHAUS #1 with a copyright symbol without the R, with a middle finger instead.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I was making a sign then I got sidetracked, PENTHAUS #1 with a copyright symbol without the R, with a middle finger instead.


Pentwhores #1


----------



## Mohican (Apr 11, 2016)

Any pics of the males?



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 11, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Any pics of the males?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not at the moment. Running on fumes....Give me a couple days and should have some . I noticed this morning, though only 24", the Copper Rhino male is already dropping pollen


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 11, 2016)

And there's an Aloha Grape Stomper male @Mohican looks fkn nice, took a while to show


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 12, 2016)

Just topped everything except for a AGS and a AG13xBiker which I'm planning to up pot tomorrow. Think I have a Dr Who male as well . All PENTHAUS #1 in the end


----------



## papapayne (Apr 12, 2016)

The aloha grape stomper sure sounds like a nice strain. I have seen some dank grow pics of the AGS. Haven't grown anything by gage green myself, will have to at some point.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 12, 2016)

papapayne said:


> The aloha grape stomper sure sounds like a nice strain. I have seen some dank grow pics of the AGS. Haven't grown anything by gage green myself, will have to at some point.


Yesterday it almost broke my heart to chop off all those beautiful tops, but I know I'll have some more to replace them


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 12, 2016)

SLAUGHTER THEM, DRY THEM TO A CRISP AND BUUUUUURN THEM SLOOOOOOOWLY, MUAHAHAHA!

What was the question?


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 12, 2016)

Are you in the part of asia that will only cist me $500 return to come over to...i need a roof with a view ..to jump off lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 12, 2016)

A small pick the other day..getting a pick like this twice every 8 days i reckon


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 12, 2016)

lol


ruby fruit said:


> Are you in the part of asia that will only cist me $500 return to come over to...i need a roof with a view ..to jump off lol


LOL , I just looked and one way fare is 239 so yeah you could hit it for about that. They may charge you more to jump though


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3655855 A small pick the other day..getting a pick like this twice every 8 days i reckon


Thats awesome. None of my last batch of chilis are revegging here so about to plant some more.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> SLAUGHTER THEM, DRY THEM TO A CRISP AND BUUUUUURN THEM SLOOOOOOOWLY, MUAHAHAHA!
> 
> What was the question?


Load them into SSV whip and vaporize them from low heat all the way to full power


----------



## mushroom head (Apr 12, 2016)

Omg ruby sexy peppers.. I want to eat one right now. I want your sauce recipe..


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 12, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Omg ruby sexy peppers.. I want to eat one right now. I want your sauce recipe..


You better get it before i jump off the roof then.....lol when im home next ill find my one or two fav recipes and send them thru to ya if i can...
My chillis are looking better than last year already ..theres yellow 7 pots,peach habs,red habs,ghost scorpions,choc habs and infinitys in that lot i know i can make 8 jack daniels (375ml) sauce with only 6 ghost scorpion chillis so to have 2 kilos of them so far is awesome


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 12, 2016)

You should do some salts man so easy and obviously no use by date


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 12, 2016)

papapayne said:


> The aloha grape stomper sure sounds like a nice strain. I have seen some dank grow pics of the AGS. Haven't grown anything by gage green myself, will have to at some point.


Yeah they are looking nice as they move along. Tight nodes, longish leaves though still fat as well. The only 1 I have smoked so far by them was Mindscape and it was sweet. I have some Good Ideas Mixed Gems going now with the AGS. I also have some Irie OG which is a LambsBread Cross; may have to run them soon


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 12, 2016)

papapayne said:


> The aloha grape stomper sure sounds like a nice strain. I have seen some dank grow pics of the AGS. Haven't grown anything by gage green myself, will have to at some point.


This is a deal imo......https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/gage-green-seeds-diamonds-dust/prod_5559.html


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah they are looking nice as they move along. Tight nodes, longish leaves though still fat as well. The only 1 I have smoked so far by them was Mindscape and it was sweet. I have some Good Ideas Mixed Gems going now with the AGS. I also have some Irie OG which is a LambsBread Cross; may have to run them soon


Is it lambsbread or meant to be lambsbreath ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 12, 2016)

Bread


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Is it lambsbread or meant to be lambsbreath ?


Jamaican Lambsbread


----------



## Mohican (Apr 13, 2016)

6 of one, half dozen of another.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 13, 2016)

Moon looked good for planting today so I went ahead and dropped those 6x Rare Dankness beans and 1x Bubba Kush. Also up potted an Aloha Grape Stomper and a AG13 x Biker.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Are you in the part of asia that will only cist me $500 return to come over to...i need a roof with a view ..to jump off lol


bookmark airasia.com.au & check their site every day, they have some really incredible specials on sometimes, oddly the specials they advertise in a big way are not as good as their quick surprise no warning specials, last 2yrs have made it from sydney to kuala lumpur & gold coast to kuala lumpur for AU$350 return both times, from KL you can go pretty much anywhere in SE asia for $50 with jetstar & airasia


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 13, 2016)

greencropper said:


> bookmark airasia.com.au & check their site every day, they have some really incredible specials on sometimes, oddly the specials they advertise in a big way are not as good as their quick surprise no warning specials, last 2yrs have made it from sydney to kuala lumpur & gold coast to kuala lumpur for AU$350 return both times, from KL you can go pretty much anywhere in SE asia for $50 with jetstar & airasia


Air Asia was who I looked at to give him the price


----------



## greencropper (Apr 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Air Asia was who I looked at to give him the price


i lied in my previous post, i really got to KL for AU$98 on a special from airasia, cos airasia has made it soo cheap...my dreams have come true with that airlines fantastic fares...but you gotta watch their site closely cos those quick unadvertised specials can pop up & go quickly


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 13, 2016)

I am not a bargain hunter. I dont have the patience to wait so if its something I want, or somewhere I want to go, I just go....I will fly Air Asia regionally though, they are ok. Its not so cheap flying out of where I am or even within the country and considering I usually fly somewhere for work every other month multiple multiple hours I dont travel on my off time.....I have lived in Penang as well as here so have bounced all over Asia Pac on business and pleasure


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 13, 2016)

And air miles get me there these days, those are cheaper


----------



## greencropper (Apr 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> And air miles get me there these days, those are cheaper


yes theres not too many flights out of nam, i only travel in SE asia as a tourist so i try to get to about 2 different countries every trip, only a few left now left to explore like indonesia & malaysia, im not wealthy so i need to get the best fares i can find, and it only takes a few mins every day to check airasia's site for any surprise fares, thats where airasia comes in with its country to country local flights for $30...when they are on special


----------



## greencropper (Apr 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I am not a bargain hunter. I dont have the patience to wait so if its something I want, or somewhere I want to go, I just go....I will fly Air Asia regionally though, they are ok. Its not so cheap flying out of where I am or even within the country and considering I usually fly somewhere for work every other month multiple multiple hours I dont travel on my off time.....I have lived in Penang as well as here so have bounced all over Asia Pac on business and pleasure


im surprised you found it not cheap to fly inside nam, i flew saigon to danang a few yrs ago for $50 with jetstar then danang to hanoi for $60? i maybe got those fares on special too? i dont remember now


----------



## greencropper (Apr 13, 2016)

prices still stand the same, even $30 on some days..wow its even cheaper now than when i went


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 13, 2016)

greencropper said:


> im surprised you found it not cheap to fly inside nam, i flew saigon to danang a few yrs ago for $50 with jetstar then danang to hanoi for $60? i maybe got those fares on special too? i dont remember now


Flying for 4 is not cheap whatever way you look at it.....Thats why I dont find it cheap any more because its no longer only myself which is flying. If I am going so are the rest......


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 13, 2016)

I'll defo be sure to check jetstar when I do get chance to fly around here though I also have reservations travelling with as much weed as I require on any trip.....so, train is an easy option within Nam


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 13, 2016)

I also should have said, I dont like travelling because I cant legally fly any fucking where with my weed!


----------



## greencropper (Apr 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Flying for 4 is not cheap whatever way you look at it.....Thats why I dont find it cheap any more because its no longer only myself which is flying. If I am going so are the rest......


ohh yes when you got numbers it will certainly add up, im offering this info for those who havnt been to SE asia & need to travel economy


----------



## greencropper (Apr 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I also should have said, I dont like travelling because I cant legally fly any fucking where with my weed!


lol for sure, i get up to mischief when i arrive, but im not giving those customs officers any excuse to hold me back when i go from one country to another


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 13, 2016)

greencropper said:


> lol for sure, i get up to mischief when i arrive, but im not giving those customs officers any excuse to hold me back when i go from one country to another


Vietnam Thailand and Cambodia are fine as I find them pretty basic just dont go fkn around flying into Malay Indo or Sing  with goodies, or I wouldnt


----------



## greencropper (Apr 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Vietnam Thailand and Cambodia are fine as I find them pretty basic just dont go fkn around flying into Malay Indo or Sing  with goodies, or I wouldnt


theres no way im flying with anything cept prescription drugs, im just not going to risk it, i have a ball while im in country, but anything thats not a prescription stays in country when i leave, i dont trust my luck, though i can see you know these countries better than i, i just cannot risk it


----------



## greencropper (Apr 13, 2016)

ive thought about living in asia for a long time but ive got some stuff to do here in oz for awhile, i think i would like to do 6/6mths there/here, its always good to see expats doing their thing there, its another world, which i like a lot, cheers bro & keep those rooftop greens hooting


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 13, 2016)

Great info guys !


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 13, 2016)

greencropper said:


> ive thought about living in asia for a long time but ive got some stuff to do here in oz for awhile, i think i would like to do 6/6mths there/here, its always good to see expats doing their thing there, its another world, which i like a lot, cheers bro & keep those rooftop greens hooting


Im more of an all in type and I really don't see myself anywhere else but here. I had 30+ years to get sick of living in the US so when I moved I did it for good. Another world is a good world


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 13, 2016)

greencropper said:


> theres no way im flying with anything cept prescription drugs, im just not going to risk it, i have a ball while im in country, but anything thats not a prescription stays in country when i leave, i dont trust my luck, though i can see you know these countries better than i, i just cannot risk it


When I worked in India I used to transit through both Malaysia and into here with thousands of prescription pills in foil packs; never got asked 1 question about those....sad but true


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> When I worked in India I used to transit through both Malaysia and into here with thousands of prescription pills in foil packs; never got asked 1 question about those....sad but true


Anything that has the letters sia,ali or kok scare fuck.outta me when it comes to drugs n aeroplanes lol


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I am not a bargain hunter. I dont have the patience to wait so if its something I want, or somewhere I want to go, I just go....I will fly Air Asia regionally though, they are ok. Its not so cheap flying out of where I am or even within the country and considering I usually fly somewhere for work every other month multiple multiple hours I dont travel on my off time.....I have lived in Penang as well as here so have bounced all over Asia Pac on business and pleasure


Waaaat you lived on penang? I lived there when I was a kid, had my sixth birthday there...


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I also should have said, I dont like travelling because I cant legally fly any fucking where with my weed!


Come visit Colorado. I think I might have enough laying around to keep you busy for a minute or two...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 13, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Waaaat you lived on penang? I lived there when I was a kid, had my sixth birthday there...


Yep lived over there for a about 1.5 yrs. Cool spot


----------



## greencropper (Apr 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> When I worked in India I used to transit through both Malaysia and into here with thousands of prescription pills in foil packs; never got asked 1 question about those....sad but true


exactly, i flew into an eastern australian airport last yr from asia with 2 sandwich size ziplocks filled with 10mg valium, tussipax pain reliever pills, (morphine content) panadeine forte etc all for about $3-$5 each, i made sure i had prescription from oz for panadeine forte and valium unfilled, so when i went through customs they said whats all these pills, i flipped those prescriptions in front of them...they didnt even open the ziplocks and let me through, yet only a few yrs before they confiscated 5 packs of 10mg vals and said they would check me every time now i went through customs? all depends who's working on the day i guess?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 13, 2016)

greencropper said:


> exactly, i flew into sydney airport last yr from asia with 2 sandwich size ziplocks filled with 10mg valium, tussipax pain reliever pills, (morphine content) panadeine forte etc all for about $3-$5 each, i made sure i had prescription from oz for panadeine forte and valium unfilled, so when i went through customs they said whats all these pills, i flipped those prescriptions in front of them...they didnt even open the ziplocks and let me through, yet only a few yrs before they confiscated 5 packs of 10mg vals and said they would check me every time now i went through customs? all depends who's working on the day i guess?


"Security Theater" - it's all about those appearances.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 13, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> "Security Theater" - it's all about those appearances.


yes..as long as your excuse is 'plausible' they dont want to bother, but again i wont be doing the ziplocks full of pills stunt again, dont want offficial attention really, i just wanted to see if having prescriptions would ease their concerns, it did seem to do that


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 13, 2016)

greencropper said:


> yes..as long as your excuse is 'plausible' they dont want to bother, but again i wont be doing the ziplocks full of pills stunt again, dont want offficial attention really, i just wanted to see if having prescriptions would ease their concerns, it did seem to do that


It's true, they're really looking for an excuse NOT to fuck with you.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 13, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> It's true, they're really looking for an excuse NOT to fuck with you.


Fucking with you requires "work". Have you seen some of the lazy motherfuckers the airport hires?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 13, 2016)

I could fly into here with whatever I wanted at anytime, and as long as I dont look guilty I am fine.....but there's also a ton of international airports I could do the same. I usually dont fly with anything, but have had my times.....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 13, 2016)

That AGS I up potted yday was a male, fucking cunt. Might have been a nice male but sorta pissed me off so instead of letting another male grow out I yanked it up; got enough pollen bearers at this point.....


----------



## Mohican (Apr 13, 2016)

I pulled up my male today - he had turned yellow overnight.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 13, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I pulled up my male today - he had turned yellow overnight.


Jaundice male kush : jmk


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 13, 2016)

The other night I pulled all the shades down around my front patio and the next morning those little cunt birds had a fucking circus. Looked like they were flying down through the top dive bombing my plants, they tried to sit on top of a couple of them and mashed them to the ground, killed the Blue Dream in the process. Pulled up the 1 shade and the little fuckers never come in there, but just in case I caged everything back up until bigger. 

@ruby fruit you still hanging in there at work dude? Keeping my fingers crossed for you mate


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 13, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I pulled up my male today - he had turned yellow overnight.


Pulled up a baby Blue Dream as these little shit birds thought it was a full grown tree and sat on it mashing it into the pot, WTF


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> The other night I pulled all the shades down around my front patio and the next morning those little cunt birds had a fucking circus. Looked like they were flying down through the top dive bombing my plants, they tried to sit on top of a couple of them and mashed them to the ground, killed the Blue Dream in the process. Pulled up the 1 shade and the little fuckers never come in there, but just in case I caged everything back up until bigger.
> 
> @ruby fruit you still hanging in there at work dude? Keeping my fingers crossed for you mate


I just need to know whats happening today dude so i can move on...couple of dreams are crushed if i go but theres a lot others worse of so u cant let it keep me down for to long man


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I just need to know whats happening today dude so i can move on...couple of dreams are crushed if i go but theres a lot others worse of so u cant let it keep me down for to long man


Understand. Its a bitch being out of work, but I also have no stresses from other motherfuckers shit, ya dig? Absolutely I stress on how I will get shit done, but I always find a way. I am not letting any company fuck up my karma any longer, I will use them the way they use me....I hope it all turns out for you ok bro


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> The other night I pulled all the shades down around my front patio and the next morning those little cunt birds had a fucking circus. Looked like they were flying down through the top dive bombing my plants, they tried to sit on top of a couple of them and mashed them to the ground, killed the Blue Dream in the process. Pulled up the 1 shade and the little fuckers never come in there, but just in case I caged everything back up until bigger.
> 
> @ruby fruit you still hanging in there at work dude? Keeping my fingers crossed for you mate


Whoa! I've never heard of crops being fucked up by an attack of BIRDS?!

Alfred Hitchcock is laughing at us, right now!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 13, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Whoa! I've never heard of crops being fucked up by an attack of BIRDS?!
> 
> Alfred Hitchcock is laughing at us, right now!


Yeah me either, but these little wrens be wreaking some havoc over here, little fuckers, as if they dont have plenty of worms....

I can handle them fucking up my lettuce as its there to eat, but not my prize possessions....


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah me either, but these little wrens be wreaking some havoc over here, little fuckers, as if they dont have plenty of worms....
> 
> I can handle them fucking up my lettuce as its there to eat, but not my prize possessions....


Betcha it was a horde of finches. You might consider getting one of those porch lights with a motion detector. Instead of the light, wire it up to a motor that flaps a bunch of shit like wine bottle corks on strings around. If they move fast, jump suddenly and make some noise they'll scare the birds off.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 14, 2016)

Think I'll just go ghetto and hang some shiny beer cans. They wont come near with those blowing around


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 14, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Betcha it was a horde of finches. You might consider getting one of those porch lights with a motion detector. Instead of the light, wire it up to a motor that flaps a bunch of shit like wine bottle corks on strings around. If they move fast, jump suddenly and make some noise they'll scare the birds off.


Funny you say finches I think I saw a pack of them few days ago. Normally I only have these tiny wrens but they usually just stay in my lettuce planters digging for worms and chomping lettuce


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## ttystikk (Apr 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Think I'll just go ghetto and hang some shiny beer cans. They wont come near with those blowing around


Perfect.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> View attachment 3656722


It's da BOMB, GI!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 14, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3656762 Smashi.g jacks down laughing


Howd your day go bro?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 14, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Come visit Colorado. I think I might have enough laying around to keep you busy for a minute or two...


I tell ya what if I didnt think I was going to tie the knot on a local gig is circa 3 weeks time then I probably would fly that direction. US company, but they want regional presence, and its in my field so will give them a go. I was actually considering hitting some people up in this industry for work though and its not set in stone yet so lets see. I appreciate the offer @ttystikk & am not turning it down, just give me a minute .


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Howd your day go bro?


They put it off till tomorrow


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 14, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> They put it off till tomorrow


motherfuckers


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> motherfuckers


My wife put it like this..
...fucken dog cunts 
Lol she dont normally get angry over much


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 14, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> My wife put it like this..
> ...fucken dog cunts
> Lol she dont normally get angry over much


Yeah man its bullshit to leave you hanging like that. Are they cutting more people are they pulling some other type of bullshit?


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah man its bullshit to leave you hanging like that. Are they cutting more people are they pulling some other type of bullshit?


Not this time this is a vendetta by the new boss in the area...
Ive been in the area 9 yrs hes been in charge of us for 6 months


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 14, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Not this time this is a vendetta by the new boss in the area...
> Ive been in the area 9 yrs hes been in charge of us for 6 months


I gotcha. So its a little cunt who has little mans syndrome basically, I fucking hate them


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I gotcha. So its a little cunt who has little mans syndrome basically, I fucking hate them


Lol thats wat we call him behind his back lol..i coulda said a lot more the previous 76 hrs but you know what ? Im no drama queen and others have worse issues than mine.
I just been going queer cooped up in my dig box work cabin the whole time.....


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I tell ya what if I didnt think I was going to tie the knot on a local gig is circa 3 weeks time then I probably would fly that direction. US company, but they want regional presence, and its in my field so will give them a go. I was actually considering hitting some people up in this industry for work though and its not set in stone yet so lets see. I appreciate the offer @ttystikk & am not turning it down, just give me a minute .


There's no time limit, brother. I'm happy to hear you have a gig lined up.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2016)

Same thing happened to me. New guy came in and cleaned house.

I had a good interview today.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 16, 2016)

Its all about the trees......fucking a it is


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 16, 2016)

I know Ive posted this, but I like it so here it is again


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 16, 2016)

I chopped the Shoji OG male this morning as no reason to pass along any hempy traits; it was growing for the sky a bit too fast for my liking; was already at the 5' mark. So, I'll be collecting from the Copper Rhino (spicy smell) and an Aloha Grape Stomper male. They both smell nice and have short internode spacing, solid stems, not too tall, but more bushy.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 16, 2016)

Saw you stalking me over on icmag, lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 16, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Saw you stalking me over on icmag, lol


Yeah my account is back active again . Must have decided I wasnt worth tracking, pffff ha ha ha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 16, 2016)

I just weighed up my stash of avb and its right at 80 grams. About to make some killer fucking brownies . I surely am ready for a laff!!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah my account is back active again . Must have decided I wasnt worth tracking, pffff ha ha ha


or maybe that I was


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 16, 2016)

Though crappy interface that they have its nice to read different stuff though much the same, know what I mean?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 16, 2016)

I got marshmallows and authentic Captain Crunch with Crunchberries, gonna add some canna coconut oil and make some amazingly tasty- nevermind potent as fuck- treats.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Though crappy interface that they have its nice to read different stuff though much the same, know what I mean?


Honestly, it bored me.

Of course, I get bored easily, which is why rollitup is my online home, lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 16, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Honestly, it bored me.
> 
> Of course, I get bored easily, which is why rollitup is my online home, lol


I like the landrace section


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 16, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I got marshmallows and authentic Captain Crunch with Crunchberries, gonna add some canna coconut oil and make some amazingly tasty- nevermind potent as fuck- treats.


That sounds awesome. I have been toying with plain roti's or naans, sugar, coco oil and a frying pan for the last few days. I am going to add fresh bananas today and see what I can come up with. coco sugar will be the next additive in place of regular shit & canna coco oil


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> That sounds awesome. I have been toying with plain roti's or naans, sugar, coco oil and a frying pan for the last few days. I am going to add fresh bananas today and see what I can come up with. coco sugar will be the next additive in place of regular shit & canna coco oil


Oh that sounds amazing!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 16, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Oh that sounds amazing!


Its so simple. Cook one side of roti then spread sugar in on top of uncooked side and flip same roti closed so its now a half moon and reduce heat to finish cooking. Shits like sugary crack though I never got into the crack. I can only imagine ha ha ha


----------



## Mohican (Apr 17, 2016)

I was on that thread for a while when RIU was messed up. Some cool people over there. I just can't manage more than one blog. And RIU is my home


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 17, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I was on that thread for a while when RIU was messed up. Some cool people over there. I just can't manage more than one blog. And RIU is my home


Yep for sure. I am only liking reading time in the landrace section there not much banter back and forth. Sugary banana roti for the fucking win @ttystikk . New desert!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 17, 2016)

Man the rest of these fucking Aloha Grape Stompers are taking forever to sex. Hope thats because they are female. One thing I can say about TGA is they tell you pretty fkn quick what they are and I like that quality.....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Oh that sounds amazing!


The banana and sugar turned into liquid crack and was running all out of the sides.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 17, 2016)

Well, spoke too soon didnt I. Fucking locked out of icmag again, piece of fucking shit.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Well, spoke too soon didnt I. Fucking locked out of icmag again, piece of fucking shit.


Too weird. You think it's govt interweb-ference?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Too weird. You think it's govt interweb-ference?


It might be, but why no issues with any other related websites is what gets me.....I can get onto the first page, mag.icmag.com but I cannot log in, goes to page forbidden, even after I clear history/cookies etc


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 17, 2016)

They used to screw with facebook here pretty hard, but they've not been fucking with it for last year or so. I cant even log into icmag behind vpn so makes me think its their server.....


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 17, 2016)

No clue. I'm not on their radar because I never post anywhere else but my own thread


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 17, 2016)

Well I may regret that HUGE piece of triple chocolate avb cake I just ate, but fuck it. Im either gonna be laffing or sleeping.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Well I may regret that HUGE piece of triple chocolate avb cake I just ate, but fuck it. Im either gonna be laffing or sleeping.


I just ate a super tasty canna cookie. It will help me sleep.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm in a weird mood.

Not sure how to describe.....

Not sure I want to share, for fear people will think I'm nuts,

If only because it isn't the usual path trod by.

Nevermind.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm in a weird mood.
> 
> Not sure how to describe.....
> 
> ...


I have those sometimes so I do understand wo even knowing.....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 17, 2016)

I, like I think you, am usually pretty positive mostly smiles, but everyday drags of life tend to fuck with me once in a while, not often, but it does happen


----------



## greencropper (Apr 17, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Great info guys !


latest airasia special just came up now, wasnt here 5hrs ago, good flythroughs


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 17, 2016)

greencropper said:


> latest airasia special just came up now, wasnt here 5hrs ago, good flythroughs


those are RT fares eh?


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I have those sometimes so I do understand wo even knowing.....


It seems silly to say it but I don't have words. I'm on the path that, if someone were to give ne the chance to do anything, this is what I'd be doing.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> It seems silly to say it but I don't have words. I'm on the path that, if someone were to give ne the chance to do anything, this is what I'd be doing.


If I had the chance to do anything Id be sitting (well not sitting) on a farm right now surrounded by cannabis for which I were growing.....Its not far off I feel, but not there just yet


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 17, 2016)

If someone were to give me a million dollars to quit doing what I'm doing, I'd turn the motherfucker down.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> those are RT fares eh?


nahh one way, return may be cheaper, airasia is very unusual where it may have cheaper fares on return, also gotta watch out for pre ticked addons when booking online & untick those extras to keep the fare cheap, hows the hyderabad fare?...wow thats a long trip...cheap


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> If someone were to give me a million dollars to quit doing what I'm doing, I'd turn the motherfucker down.


I hear you there!! and I would do the same. Maybe sounds cliche, but money doesnt buy happiness, just more problems to deal with.......


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 17, 2016)

Just sitting here laughing to myself. People who dont know me could possibly consider me rubber room material at this point , fuck em! The cake works!!!!!


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I hear you there!! and I would do the same. Maybe sounds cliche, but money doesnt buy happiness, just more problems to deal with.......


Money has bought me the opportunity to do what I feel is the most meaningful thing with my life, and for that I am eternally grateful.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 17, 2016)

Made me think about that 1 morning I ate those 2 brownies at 5, went to wake my oldest daughter up at 6 for a shower and school, and I started laughing while doing so. When i started laughing I couldnt stop and after literally crying my wife ran me out of the room. I went and sat down upstairs to collect myself and I laughed solidly for another hour. I felt great after it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Money has bought me the opportunity to do what I feel is the most meaningful thing with my life, and for that I am eternally grateful.


Thats right, its a tool, use it, but use it wisely.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> If someone were to give me a million dollars to quit doing what I'm doing, I'd turn the motherfucker down.


Gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Made me think about that 1 morning I ate those 2 brownies at 5, went to wake my oldest daughter up at 6 for a shower and school, and I started laughing while doing so. When i started laughing I couldnt stop and after literally crying my wife ran me out of the room. I went and sat down upstairs to collect myself and I laughed solidly for another hour. I felt great after it


It is a precious gift for the joy of life to crowd in on us so that we cannot help but cry tears of happiness.

...And women think they're the only emotional ones, lol


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Made me think about that 1 morning I ate those 2 brownies at 5, went to wake my oldest daughter up at 6 for a shower and school, and I started laughing while doing so. When i started laughing I couldnt stop and after literally crying my wife ran me out of the room. I went and sat down upstairs to collect myself and I laughed solidly for another hour. I felt great after it


It is a precious gift for the joy of life to crowd in on us so that we cannot help but cry tears of happiness.

...And women think they're the only emotional ones, lol


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 17, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Gentleman and a scholar.


Thank You, sir.


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 17, 2016)

Yeah, double post. Read it twice, it's THAT important.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 18, 2016)

@ruby fruit I just saw this over on another forum 

*LAMBS BREAD*
also called lambs breath in holland or one word is a land race pure sativa from JAMAICA and can still be found as can the ICE which is BROWN in color. the lambs bread is light green bud with darker green leaves and matures at roughly 10 weeks flower time outside. it can effect people at both ends mentally; some clearing the mind and others creating a state of paranoia. i have grown both the originals and prefer the jamaican ice over the LB.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 18, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Great info guys !


even though tintin didnt fare well in cambodia if you're careful you can have a good time there too...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 18, 2016)

greencropper said:


> even though tintin didnt fare well in cambodia if you're careful you can have a good time there too...


Cambodia is pretty cool. Before certain people got popped and thrown in prison few years ago for dabbling in all sorts of shit I spent a few weeks in Sihanoukville hashed out of my head as it was easily accessible (knock on door and stoned Aus dude (Happy Hippy - Joe Luddeman) answers; he was fucked out of head) & a mate had a guesthouse there.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Cambodia is pretty cool. Before certain people got popped and thrown in prison few years ago for dabbling in all sorts of shit I spent a few weeks in Sihanoukville hashed out of my head as it was easily accessible (knock on door and stoned kiwi dude answers; he was fucked out of head) & a mate had a guesthouse there.


on the riverfront in phnom penh too the dealers walk straight up & ask if you want weed, coke or heroin(bought some shitty mixture with a lil bit of speed that was supposed to be coke on first attempt?) the weed i saw was good though, but yeah sihanoukville is good too, place has changed heaps in the last 3yrs....lots of tourists & new buildings going up


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 18, 2016)

greencropper said:


> on the riverfront in phnom penh too the dealers walk straight up & ask if you want weed, coke or heroin(bought some shitty mixture with a lil bit of speed that was supposed to be coke on first attempt?) the weed i saw was good though, but yeah sihanoukville is good too, place has changed heaps in the last 3yrs....lots of tourists & new buildings going up


in general cambodian weed is of higher quality as its a staple in their everyday cooking.....


----------



## greencropper (Apr 18, 2016)

this place on phnom penh riverfront has for many yrs sold pizza which really does make you happy, theres a branch in siem reap i think too


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 18, 2016)

greencropper said:


> this place on phnom penh riverfront has for many yrs sold pizza which really does make you happy, theres a branch in siem reap i think too


yeah theres a bunch of those places in campuchia


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 18, 2016)

greencropper said:


> this place on phnom penh riverfront has for many yrs sold pizza which really does make you happy, theres a branch in siem reap i think too


Oh fuck yeah- I'm booking tickets today!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 18, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Oh fuck yeah- I'm booking tickets today!


Well come on then!


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Well come on then!


Small matter of changing the world first. Then I'll be right over!


----------



## greencropper (Apr 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Well come on then!


went to Vung Tau a few years ago on the Vina Express from saigon, i have never seen soo many people on one beach, Vn love their beaches as much as anyone for sure


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 26, 2016)

Everything is moving along as usual here. I killed another male and up potted 2 females. I still have 3 plants in 1 gallon pots and will just let them run on in those. I am considering using them for seed plants and letting the 2 males blow their loads all over them. Should be some nice crosses which come to fruit. Sorry for the lack of pictures, but wont be much longer. Meeting with potential employer on 14th next month so hopefully this long stint of fuckall is over with soon. I didnt plant anything this month as I need to get some more soil and amendments. More to come next month.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 26, 2016)

Gd luck on the 14th bro


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 26, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Gd luck on the 14th bro


Thanks brother. It will be nice to put some cash into this tent (lights etc) so I can get some other income kicked up; fuck being without any more, ever!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 26, 2016)

I have this plant out back which my wife says were just flowers. Well obviously not . Though it does make some beautiful yellow flowers
http://www.dietoflife.com/purslane-ordinary-weed-health-booster/


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2016)

I have seen that in my garden!


----------



## Smidge34 (Apr 27, 2016)

Yeah, it's thick here in my state. I've been aware of its benefits for some time now. Plantain too and others. 

http://m.livescience.com/15322-healthiest-backyard-weeds.html


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 27, 2016)

My mom used to pick the lambsquarter that grew as a weed in our yard and serve it as a substitute for spinach. I was honestly never a fan of its bitter flavor.

I'd happily give purslane a try though!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 27, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I have seen that in my garden!


Someone in PFA asked if anyone top feeds with it and my reply was "about to top feed in a salad right into my mouth"


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Someone in PFA asked if anyone top feeds with it and my reply was "about to top feed in a salad right into my mouth"


Just say MOOOOOOO! LOL


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Just say MOOOOOOO! LOL


For sure!!! MOOOOOOOOOOO. There some other wild stuff growing in my pots which my wife always grabs for salads. I will post a pic of it when I can as its quite tasty too. The little pack of birds probably brings it in, little fuckers were making all sorts of racket earlier and I slowly snuck up there to see them literally rolling around in the lettuce pecking at each other


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> For sure!!! MOOOOOOOOOOO. There some other wild stuff growing in my pots which my wife always grabs for salads. I will post a pic of it when I can as its quite tasty too. The little pack of birds probably brings it in, little fuckers were making all sorts of racket earlier and I slowly snuck up there to see them literally rolling around in the lettuce pecking at each other


Motion detector with a sprinkler, lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Apr 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Motion detector with a sprinkler, lol


Now that sounds good ha ha ha ha


----------



## Frajola (May 1, 2016)

tannersmokin247 said:


> Sounds interesting! I want to order some tga seeds for next season. Mendo dope is the shit


really Mendo too ? dam
I got screwed by SeedSupreme, bull shit man, never again.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 2, 2016)

Should have some pictures up in a couple days, but things are just vegging along here. Good mix of plants moving along. 

Did some cleaning up in the vegetable planters and about to drop some more chilis (Maui Purple, Padron, Lemon Drop, Thai, Bhut Jolokia, Purple Jalapeno), assortment of runner beans, Amposta Onions, & Wasabi Lettuce. 

On the next waxing crescent will plant some Bodhi Buddha's Hand & Bodhi Synergy and some of these chucks I made to see how they fare.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 3, 2016)

Heres a decent article on supersoil incl recipe: http://waytogrow.net/super-soil-plus-professional-review/


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 3, 2016)

Guess I'm a bit of a coffee fucking snob. New neighbor ranting about some coffee yday so she gave us a bag, best shit ever from Long Khanh. So, this morning I get a few tbs of fresh coco oil and start a cup dripping while I make breakfast for the kids. Sat down with my banh mi pate (bread roll & pate) and my new coffee enjoying the morning. Had the first drink and spit my fucking food across the street. Absolutely worst fucking coffee I ever had; I imagine a shit sandwich would have been better. So my mother in law laugh at me and says she is going to buy some new coffee, I say ok. I go inside and dump that SHIT from my coffee bin into another bin. Mother in law comes back and mixes the new coffee with that SHIT so when I drip my next cup imagine the look on my face when I drank a sip. I think my fucking mother in law is not sharing her stash of mushies, got damnit fucking day off to a rocky start


----------



## ttystikk (May 3, 2016)

You gotta protect your stash of good coffee, man.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 3, 2016)

Got to protect myself from my mother in laws "density". We all drink the same coffee until she went and poured that fucking shit into it.


----------



## papapayne (May 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Should have some pictures up in a couple days, but things are just vegging along here. Good mix of plants moving along.
> 
> Did some cleaning up in the vegetable planters and about to drop some more chilis (Maui Purple, Padron, Lemon Drop, Thai, Bhut Jolokia, Purple Jalapeno), assortment of runner beans, Amposta Onions, & Wasabi Lettuce.
> 
> On the next waxing crescent will plant some Bodhi Buddha's Hand & Bodhi Synergy and some of these chucks I made to see how they fare.


One of the local growers I know here in oregon traded me some nugs of some buddhas hand he grew...it was super dank shit man. Then again, bohdi has some quality genetics and hes a great grower. I seem to remember it being really grape punch flavored


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 3, 2016)

papapayne said:


> One of the local growers I know here in oregon traded me some nugs of some buddhas hand he grew...it was super dank shit man. Then again, bohdi has some quality genetics and hes a great grower. I seem to remember it being really grape punch flavored


Cool beans, literally. Yeah Ive heard from the guys over on the Bodhi thread that the Synergy also had some badass parents (Pinequeen - Appalachia). Its past time to get them down anyway as Ive had them for a while. TBH I bought the Buddhas Hand also for the parents (Lemon Thai - Snow Lotus) so hoping she turns out nice. Man I tell you what there's so much good stuff out there. I am quite sure there is equal shit, but I am fortunate that I havent come across much of it


----------



## papapayne (May 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Cool beans, literally. Yeah Ive heard from the guys over on the Bodhi thread that the Synergy also had some badass parents (Pinequeen - Appalachia). Its past time to get them down anyway as Ive had them for a while. TBH I bought the Buddhas Hand also for the parents (Lemon Thai - Snow Lotus) so hoping she turns out nice. Man I tell you what there's so much good stuff out there. I am quite sure there is equal shit, but I am fortunate that I havent come across much of it



Yeah great genetics is all around these days. Idk why anyone bothers to squirrel cuts away from others, as it would take a lifetime to run them all! For every fire cut I've found, I've ditched 2 more lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 4, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Yeah great genetics is all around these days. Idk why anyone bothers to squirrel cuts away from others, as it would take a lifetime to run them all! For every fire cut I've found, I've ditched 2 more lol.


All because of the fucking ego thats why they do....


----------



## ruby fruit (May 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> All because of the fucking ego thats why they do....


Some ppl put a lot of work into making some strains that are fire,i can see there would still be legitimate reasons to keep those cuts in a close circle or to themselves only


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 4, 2016)

Share that shit man! Thats 1 of the reasons I love it here, people make some killer shit then they share it


----------



## mushroom head (May 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Share that shit man! Thats 1 of the reasons I love it here, people make some killer shit then they share it


Exactly  all this clone only shit drives me crazy. You can not buy clones around here. I'd say 3/4 of my genetics came from amazing people on this forum


----------



## ttystikk (May 4, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Exactly  all this clone only shit drives me crazy. You can not buy clones around here. I'd say 3/4 of my genetics came from amazing people on this forum


Same here, only because this is Colorado all my genetics came as clones!


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 4, 2016)

https://www.leafly.com/news/cannabis-101/terpenes-the-flavors-of-cannabis-aromatherapy


----------



## mushroom head (May 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> https://www.leafly.com/news/cannabis-101/terpenes-the-flavors-of-cannabis-aromatherapy


Amazing read! Will bookmark.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 4, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Exactly  all this clone only shit drives me crazy. You can not buy clones around here. I'd say 3/4 of my genetics came from amazing people on this forum


I only get pissed I cant get cherry pie in seed form....


----------



## ruby fruit (May 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Some ppl put a lot of work into making some strains that are fire,i can see there would still be legitimate reasons to keep those cuts in a close circle or to themselves only


shot down


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I only get pissed I cant get cherry pie in seed form....


I bet we know someone


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 4, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Amazing read! Will bookmark.


Here's another cool 1 I think, just bookmarked it https://www.medicaljane.com/2014/05/29/finding-the-optimal-therapeutic-ratio-of-thc-and-cbd/

and here

https://www.medicaljane.com/2014/05/14/thc-cbd-and-more-the-entourage-effect-of-whole-plant-cannabis-medicine/


----------



## ruby fruit (May 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I bet we know someone


the doc is organizing a surprise in the near future


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> the doc is organizing a surprise in the near future


Exactly who I was thinking about


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 4, 2016)

Little music for the soul


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 4, 2016)

Sorry bro, only just remembered you had a thread! Subbed up now


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 4, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sorry bro, only just remembered you had a thread! Subbed up now


Ha ha no worries, welcome bro. Should have some new pics tomorrow (or maybe tonight if luck is in my stars today).


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ha ha no worries, welcome bro. Should have some new pics tomorrow (or maybe tonight if luck is in my stars today).


Sounds good bro, looking forward to seeing your girls


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 5, 2016)

Used to jam these guys a lot


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Used to jam these guys a lot


Good tune! His voice is very similar to Eddie Veddar from Pearl Jam!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 5, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (May 5, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Good tune! His voice is very similar to Eddie Veddar from Pearl Jam!!


Aye they fkn still jam or at least they did in 2012...Fucking tune right there ^ got me going, motherfucker


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Aye they fkn still jam or at least they did in 2012...Fucking tune right there ^ got me going, motherfucker


Ha ha ha love your work bro!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 5, 2016)

http://herb.co/2016/02/26/more-things-to-do-with-your-vaped-buds/


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 5, 2016)

I havent messed with any concentrates (yet), but this looks like a handy article: https://massroots.com/blog/how-to-make-concentrates-into-vape-juice


----------



## Smidge34 (May 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Share that shit man! Thats 1 of the reasons I love it here, people make some killer shit then they share it





mushroom head said:


> Exactly  all this clone only shit drives me crazy. You can not buy clones around here. I'd say 3/4 of my genetics came from amazing people on this forum


Yep, @northeastmarco and @getawaymountain are two straight up, do what they say they are going to cool cats. They have both went out of their way to see I had good genetics and just be good friends. Can't wait to meet them. I should have driven up there and hung out with you two cats.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 5, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Yep, @northeastmarco and @getawaymountain are two straight up, do what they say they are going to cool cats. They have both went out of their way to see I had good genetics and just be good friends. Can't wait to meet them. I should have driven up there and hung out with you two cats.


Hope to meet them 17 at the bbq. Certainly seem like some solid cats


----------



## ruby fruit (May 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hope to meet them 17 at the bbq. Certainly seem like some solid cats


had one of the cool cats here pm me about seeds he could offer havnt taken him up as yet but certainly I vouch for the cool cats certificate


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 6, 2016)

Hey @TWS I know why you get put on probation here. I went and visited the political forums on here and I just felt like telling everyone what a fucking moron they were. Got myself pumped up over fucking dumbass shit. I'll stay over here from now on


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> had one of the cool cats here pm me about seeds he could offer havnt taken him up as yet but certainly I vouch for the cool cats certificate


Yep there's a few cats on here who have sent some. They know who they are and I do appreciate it, & I plan to return the favor as soon as I can.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hey @TWS I know why you get put on probation here. I went and visited the political forums on here and I just felt like telling everyone what a fucking moron they were. Got myself pumped up over fucking dumbass shit. I'll stay over here from now on


You went where ?
Aaaaarggghhhhhh no i feel like you have violated our friendship


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> You went where ?
> Aaaaarggghhhhhh no i feel like you have violated our friendship


ha ha ha I feel violated myself. @ttystikk I really dont see how you have so much composure hearing so much utter fucking bullshit. Anyway, I'm done going somewhere which gets me heated, fuck I need that for


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 6, 2016)

Well pictures will have to come when they come. Banks fucking suck dick. Never seen a wire transfer be fucked about so much, load of fucking bullshit.

Anyway, I decided today that I was going to forego the males at this point and just roll with the females I have; plenty more chances to collect pollen from a nice stud, so I composted these 2 AND I up potted the other 3 fem's which were dying to get bigger. In the process I yanked up a tiny female which wasnt going to do anything and replaced with a Haze. 

Hopefully I can get some pictures next week when the mf bank stops jerking me around, wish it was jerking me off, but its not


----------



## ttystikk (May 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> ha ha ha I feel violated myself. @ttystikk I really dont see how you have so much composure hearing so much utter fucking bullshit. Anyway, I'm done going somewhere which gets me heated, fuck I need that for


I'm just opening people's eyes to how badly they and their children are being fucked by 'Murrica. EVERYONE, EVERYWHERE, including most Americans themselves!


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm just opening people's eyes to how badly they and their children are being fucked by 'Murrica. EVERYONE, EVERYWHERE, including most Americans themselves!


Aye I know that tragedy well hence why I stay here


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 6, 2016)

In both a literal sense and a physical one


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 6, 2016)

Another decent site, looks to be
https://www.alchimiaweb.com/blogen/cannabinoids-and-their-medicinal-properties/?utm_campaign=shareaholic&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=socialnetwork


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 6, 2016)

And another: http://themodern.farm/methods/#Recycling


----------



## ttystikk (May 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Aye I know that tragedy well hence why I stay here


You are wise beyond your years, however many you may have accumulated thus far. 

You keep looking for a nice penthouse apartment and a sexy lil local girl who likes roundeyes. You find 'em, I'm there!


----------



## TWS (May 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hey @TWS I know why you get put on probation here. I went and visited the political forums on here and I just felt like telling everyone what a fucking moron they were. Got myself pumped up over fucking dumbass shit. I'll stay over here from now on


Roger that ! I seen ya . Lol


----------



## DST (May 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm just opening people's eyes to how badly they and their children are being fucked by 'Murrica. EVERYONE, EVERYWHERE, including most Americans themselves!


I don't think it's exclusive to just Americans......the majority are getting fucked everywhere
However it's sunny here so I am happy


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 6, 2016)

DST said:


> I don't think it's exclusive to just Americans......the majority are getting fucked everywhere
> However it's sunny here so I am happy


Same here, I'm happy


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You are wise beyond your years, however many you may have accumulated thus far.
> 
> You keep looking for a nice penthouse apartment and a sexy lil local girl who likes roundeyes. You find 'em, I'm there!


Well in numbers I'm just hitting 42 this year, but from all the travelling I feel like Ive accumulated many more. 

You know, I was just like all the rest, just doing to do, not thinking fuck about it, not liking it, but not thinking until my first girl was born in 09. Then I stopped hanging at the bar with the dimwits (no offense as these expat whiners here are dimwits) and I really got into growing and thinking alot & few years back I also turned off news all together. I was drinking like a fucking fish so was polluting myself and when I stopped it was like a light switched on.

I got plenty of places in mind for you though I wouldnt be set on a high rise here, more like a VN style house and already got a wifes cousin scoped out for you, well 2 actually so have your pic ha ha ha


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 6, 2016)

DST said:


> I don't think it's exclusive to just Americans......the majority are getting fucked everywhere
> However it's sunny here so I am happy


Very true @DST . Sunny in my world literally and physically


----------



## ttystikk (May 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Well in numbers I'm just hitting 42 this year, but from all the travelling I feel like Ive accumulated many more.
> 
> You know, I was just like all the rest, just doing to do, not thinking fuck about it, not liking it, but not thinking until my first girl was born in 09. Then I stopped hanging at the bar with the dimwits (no offense as these expat whiners here are dimwits) and I really got into growing and thinking alot & few years back I also turned off news all together. I was drinking like a fucking fish so was polluting myself and when I stopped it was like a light switched on.
> 
> I got plenty of places in mind for you though I wouldnt be set on a high rise here, more like a VN style house and already got a wifes cousin scoped out for you, well 2 actually so have your pic ha ha ha


PIMPIN' LOL


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> PIMPIN' LOL


I was trying to find the pics of my mates house on the river in Sgn. It was on the cover of this magazine, fucking badass. This one is certainly no slouch....http://www.tcnhadep.com/chat-thien-nhien/


----------



## ttystikk (May 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I was trying to find the pics of my mates house on the river in Sgn. It was on the cover of this magazine, fucking badass. This one is certainly no slouch....http://www.tcnhadep.com/chat-thien-nhien/


Pics of the GIRLS, bro- what kind of a site do you think we're running here, anyway?


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Pics of the GIRLS, bro- what kind of a site do you think we're running here, anyway?


dont have anything to take pictures with atm.....sorry


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Pics of the GIRLS, bro- what kind of a site do you think we're running here, anyway?


I also forget that everyone doesnt see that beauty daily. Your head will be on a swivel for 1st few years anyway


----------



## ttystikk (May 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I also forget that everyone doesnt see that beauty daily. Your head will be on a swivel for 1st few years anyway


You know that's why I'm going, right?


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You know that's why I'm going, right?


Yep I know. The rest will get you when you're here....


----------



## ttystikk (May 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yep I know. The rest will get you when you're here....


Huh? Not getting what you're laying down here, bro...


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 6, 2016)

The things here other than pussy that are top of the world.....


----------



## ruby fruit (May 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> The things here other than pussy that are top of the world.....


Penis ?


----------



## ttystikk (May 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> The things here other than pussy that are top of the world.....


Ladyboys?

Looks like you got some 'splainin' to do!


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Penis ?


hahaha, yeah theres plenty of penis about if youre into that buddy


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Ladyboys?
> 
> Looks like you got some 'splainin' to do!


Nah not many ladyboy's over here, they mostly stay in Thailand. The country in general, the people, the food, the costs, the freedom to do what you desire as long as its not hurting anyone/anything, the climate, the attitude, the sites, the coffee, the weed, list goes on


----------



## ttystikk (May 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Nah not many ladyboy's over here, they mostly stay in Thailand. The country in general, the people, the food, the costs, the freedom to do what you desire as long as its not hurting anyone/anything, the climate, the attitude, the sites, the coffee, the weed, list goes on


Oh yeah, I already knew about all that- remember, I lived there. 

Now, back to the women!


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Oh yeah, I already knew about all that- remember, I lived there.
> 
> Now, back to the women!


Thought you were like 5 when you moved  .


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 7, 2016)

When I have phone in my possession again with a camera I'll get you some shots. Thankfully only 1 more week until I am employed again, about to lose my shit here.


----------



## ttystikk (May 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thought you were like 5 when you moved  .


Yes I was. And there was a 'police action' on. Still, the sights, sounds, smells and flavors were vivid and memorable enough that I know I'd step off the plane and feel right at home. 

I'd hail me a cyclo pedal cab and follow my nose straight to a seafood soup restaurant.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Yes I was. And there was a 'police action' on. Still, the sights, sounds, smells and flavors were vivid and memorable enough that I know I'd step off the plane and feel right at home.
> 
> I'd hail me a cyclo pedal cab and follow my nose straight to a seafood soup restaurant.


Easy to feel at home here . Though not many cycle peddlars left, xeom's on motorbikes have taken over along with the taxis. Theres probably about 20-30 guys out where I live who still peddle, but its dying off sadly.....


----------



## ttystikk (May 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Easy to feel at home here . Though not many cycle peddlars left, xeom's on motorbikes have taken over along with the taxis. Theres probably about 20-30 guys out where I live who still peddle, but its dying off sadly.....


That's really too bad, because it was so much fun to be riding around at a pace where you could see, hear and smell the city around you. 

Would you believe there are pedal cabs here in Ft Collins? Of course it's a smaller city but it's still cool asf!


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That's really too bad, because it was so much fun to be riding around at a pace where you could see, hear and smell the city around you.
> 
> Would you believe there are pedal cabs here in Ft Collins? Of course it's a smaller city but it's still cool asf!


Thats cool they have them there. They are still in the big cities, but mainly for the tourists as well. I love them and so do my kids. When we go into Saigon or any other city (Danang, Hoi An, Hue) we used them and they are great. Yep sadly everyone wants a car, ffs


----------



## ttystikk (May 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thats cool they have them there. They are still in the big cities, but mainly for the tourists as well. I love them and so do my kids. When we go into Saigon or any other city (Danang, Hoi An, Hue) we used them and they are great. Yep sadly everyone wants a car, ffs


Cars are nice in the rain, it must be said.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 7, 2016)

I'll deal with the water instead. I wish everyone would buy a bicycle....


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 7, 2016)

Hasnt rained here in like 5 months and the amount of rain we get here where I live, thats no excuse


----------



## ttystikk (May 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I'll deal with the water instead. I wish everyone would buy a bicycle....


Then you'd fucking love Ft Collins, it's easily one of the nicest cities for bicyclists in the entire country!


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Then you'd fucking love Ft Collins, it's easily one of the nicest cities for bicyclists in the entire country!


Its in the wrong country!


----------



## ttystikk (May 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hasnt rained here in like 5 months and the amount of rain we get here where I live, thats no excuse


Uh huh. I remember monsoon season.


----------



## ttystikk (May 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Its in the wrong country!


Lol- think of it as shining proof that Americans CAN get it right if we want to badly enough!


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Uh huh. I remember monsoon season.


Yeah in SG it rains every day, here 20-30 minutes on the mark at 1600 during the season, thats all. Positives of being on the coast


----------



## Mohican (May 7, 2016)

Here is a pic for you:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## mushroom head (May 7, 2016)

Gorgeous Mo


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 7, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Here is a pic for you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's beautiful. Which is she?


----------



## Mohican (May 7, 2016)

Sorry - Mystery Dirt Lemon #2 - Probably from a seed off of the purple haze cross.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 8, 2016)




----------



## greencropper (May 8, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Sorry - Mystery Dirt Lemon #2 - Probably from a seed off of the purple haze cross.


notice how the ones grown next to the lemon tree adopt that scent?


----------



## Mohican (May 9, 2016)

Not seeing that happen yet.


----------



## Mohican (May 9, 2016)

Had a great Mother's Day:



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 10, 2016)

Well I dropped 10 of those chilis listed in starter cups today along with planting a bunch of wasabi "greens", 3 different types of runner beans. I think I should be able to grab a couple bags of promix so that I can go ahead and drop some more beans down, fucking hope so.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 10, 2016)

Im back with pictures


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 10, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (May 10, 2016)

Pictures ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (May 10, 2016)




----------



## 757growin (May 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Pictures ?
> View attachment 3678020


Mesmerizing


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (May 10, 2016)




----------



## supreme bean (May 11, 2016)

Nice garden.i like container growing.I find some big buckets and stuff washed up on the beach.shanty grow all the way.
cool.
I tried to grow cubensis, but its too chilly here.Reckon you would have no probs in nam.

What are the ladies like in your hood.just wondering like..


----------



## supreme bean (May 11, 2016)

Fuck.I wanna live in Nam!


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 11, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> Nice garden.i like container growing.I find some big buckets and stuff washed up on the beach.shanty grow all the way.
> cool.
> I tried to grow cubensis, but its too chilly here.Reckon you would have no probs in nam.
> 
> What are the ladies like in your hood.just wondering like..


Ladies so awesome I married 1 and have kids here. I will never leave


----------



## supreme bean (May 11, 2016)

Im happy for you.My wife is stunning.Nice and Beautiful.a rare combo in these parts.


----------



## papapayne (May 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ladies so awesome I married 1 and have kids here. I will never leave


where are you originally from? my first ex-wife was from the Philippines. Only thing I miss about her is her moms cooking!


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 11, 2016)

Lowsyana


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 11, 2016)

papapayne said:


> where are you originally from? my first ex-wife was from the Philippines. Only thing I miss about her is her moms cooking!


1 of my good friends here has a Phili wife. He sent me a message a few weeks back that read "So sick of this crazy bitch, she tried to stab me".....enough for me


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 11, 2016)

Lovin the pics man!! You'll have some nice buds in no time


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 11, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Lovin the pics man!! You'll have some nice buds in no time


Thanks bro. Yeah 1 of these Dr Who's is about done. They finish in ~55 days. This 1 had some mutant leaves growing from it from get go and the other day I was inspecting the buds and found a red bug about 2mm long which I smashed, fucking worm. First time I have ever had any worms in any buds up there. Fucking lemon plant and kum quat tree super attractive for worms.....


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thanks bro. Yeah 1 of these Dr Who's is about done. They finish in ~55 days. This 1 had some mutant leaves growing from it from get go and the other day I was inspecting the buds and found a red bug about 2mm long which I smashed, fucking worm. First time I have ever had any worms in any buds up there. Fucking lemon plant and kum quat tree super attractive for worms.....


Oh no, fuckin worms grrrr! Hope you can get them through ok bro


----------



## ttystikk (May 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> 1 of my good friends here has a Phili wife. He sent me a message a few weeks back that read "So sick of this crazy bitch, she tried to stab me".....enough for me


How about Thai girls?


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> How about Thai girls?


I likey


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 11, 2016)

Cambodian too


----------



## ttystikk (May 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I likey


Hubba hubba.

Check my thread; I just got a real Thai hottie, straight from Phuket!


----------



## ttystikk (May 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Cambodian too


Hmmmmmm... they aren't quite so westernized as yet, or am I late to that party?


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 11, 2016)

They dont get westernized unless they live in the west....of course everyone has a cellphone but even in the wilds of africa theres that....


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 11, 2016)

To me cambodian is a sort of mix btwn viet and thai. Beautiful girls....


----------



## ttystikk (May 11, 2016)

Devoted, hard working and pretty- in that order. 

Shit, while I'm at it, I'll order a few unicorn steaks for the grill, too-


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 11, 2016)




----------



## Joe Blows Trees (May 11, 2016)

Looking good! 

I had a major crush on a Cambodian girl when I was younger. She lived in the neighborhood my grandfather and I worked in. I dreamed about her for years after her and her family moved away. I only visited my grandfather in the summer time so I only got to see her for a few months a year and oh those were always the best ones!


----------



## papapayne (May 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> 1 of my good friends here has a Phili wife. He sent me a message a few weeks back that read "So sick of this crazy bitch, she tried to stab me".....enough for me


Sounds about right. She was a crazy bit cheaper same with her family


----------



## papapayne (May 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> View attachment 3679476 View attachment 3679477 View attachment 3679478 View attachment 3679479 View attachment 3679480 View attachment 3679481 View attachment 3679482


Looking awesome man!


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 12, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Looking awesome man!


Thanks man. Its rocking along


----------



## supreme bean (May 12, 2016)

to.


Vnsmkr said:


> To me cambodian is a sort of mix btwn viet and thai. Beautiful girls....


Yum.Me love them long time.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 13, 2016)

Had a good meeting for new job today. Should have some positive news within next few weeks. Just stuck about 1/2 gram of nepalese in the ssv whip. About to get blasted


----------



## supreme bean (May 13, 2016)

Nice.I havent done any paid work for 3 years.Good luck with the job.


----------



## Joe Blows Trees (May 13, 2016)

I follow mendo dope on YouTube. They are pretty good grower's and their music is good.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 13, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (May 13, 2016)

Few more. Happy Saturday


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 13, 2016)

Neighbors are gearing up for another fucking drunk fest in the street so I just swallowed about 1/2 gram of nepalese. Gearing up to deal with it


----------



## ruby fruit (May 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Neighbors are gearing up for another fucking drunk fest in the street so I just swallowed about 1/2 gram of nepalese. Gearing up to deal with it


piss on them out your top floor window lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> piss on them out your top floor window lol


Oh dont think I havent thought of that. One of my simulated rainstorms for the plants with a bit of micronutrients added


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 14, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (May 14, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (May 14, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (May 14, 2016)

Good info
http://journal.frontiersin.org/article/10.3389/fpls.2016.00019/full


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 15, 2016)




----------



## papapayne (May 15, 2016)

Joe Blows Trees said:


> I follow mendo dope on YouTube. They are pretty good grower's and their music is good.


Great growers for sure! Definitely grow trees. I haven't heard any of their tunes that I am like hell ya let's bump it though. , then again I haven't listened to them mych. Just the songs on their grow videos


----------



## papapayne (May 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Neighbors are gearing up for another fucking drunk fest in the street so I just swallowed about 1/2 gram of nepalese. Gearing up to deal with it


It's so crazy to me how society just expects us to put up with drunks and their antics. Can't go to a concert or music fest or any gathering without expecting to get someone's beer spilled on you, but heaven forbid you pull out some Mary j.


----------



## papapayne (May 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> View attachment 3682214 View attachment 3682215 View attachment 3682216 View attachment 3682217 View attachment 3682218 View attachment 3682219 View attachment 3682220



Plants are looking awesome man! Which is your currently standing o uh the the most to ya?


----------



## TWS (May 15, 2016)

Penthouse 3


----------



## mushroom head (May 15, 2016)

I lost a label to a plant and it's driving me crazy.. not sure how you do it!


----------



## darkzero (May 15, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Great growers for sure! Definitely grow trees. I haven't heard any of their tunes that I am like hell ya let's bump it though. , then again I haven't listened to them mych. Just the songs on their grow videos


 They are good their music is pretty good too here's one of their songs


----------



## greencropper (May 15, 2016)

how do you go with the real thick headers there man? its a steamy part of the world and mould in the buds maybe an issue?


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 15, 2016)

papapayne said:


> Plants are looking awesome man! Which is your currently standing o uh the the most to ya?


Aloha Grape Stompers got the majority at the moment


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 15, 2016)

greencropper said:


> how do you go with the real thick headers there man? its a steamy part of the world and mould in the buds maybe an issue?


Oscilatting fan on them


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 15, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> I lost a label to a plant and it's driving me crazy.. not sure how you do it!


I know what I planted. Who gives a shit after that. Grow until yellow


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 15, 2016)

TWS said:


> Penthouse 3


All #1


----------



## mushroom head (May 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I know what I planted. Who gives a shit after that. Grow until yellow


Fair enough man. I know what I planted as well, only thing is I'm trying to find strains suited for my short wet growing season. If I find something that finishes, which is rare, I like to keep growing it.


----------



## mushroom head (May 15, 2016)

By the way your garden looks good  I want to grow some turmeric. Ill have to post some new pics of my herbs, they are taking off now.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 15, 2016)

Appreciate all the kind words on the garden. Things are moving along pretty well. Currently the Aloha Grape Stomper girls are looking most impressive up there. 
Yeah, on labels, I could give a shit what they are called. I know what I planted and if they do well they will run again. If not, they will never get planted again here outside. Helps that its 1 season here, hot or hotter.


----------



## mushroom head (May 15, 2016)

I managed to misplace a label for one and my high ass forgets what it is, it could be one of four strains. I'm sure I'll figure out what it's come harvest. 

You should smell this blue cheese man, only in veg and she reeks  blueberry armpit skunk cheese funk.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 15, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> I managed to misplace a label for one and my high ass forgets what it is, it could be one of four strains. I'm sure I'll figure out what it's come harvest.
> 
> You should smell this blue cheese man, only in veg and she reeks  blueberry armpit skunk cheese funk.


Off topic here man but ill get some chilli patch pics for you today two plants have stretched to just under 6 feet tall and everything is flowering again for a second harvest 
Nothing has had liquid nuets for at least 8 weeks now


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 15, 2016)

I used to have pretty strong smells up there when they were the only thing in the garden, but since theres a load of other herbs you dont smell them until you are right on top of them. Or a good breeze blows through.

RE: Cheese....Cheese and Chong from Connoiseur Genetics had me sneezing my ass off when it was flowering and when I brought in to dry I couldnt go in the room without getting itchy eyes etc.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 15, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Fair enough man. I know what I planted as well, only thing is I'm trying to find strains suited for my short wet growing season. If I find something that finishes, which is rare, I like to keep growing it.


Didnt mean to sound like an ass sorry . It doesnt matter how long they run here, they'll finish regardless how long they take


----------



## getawaymountain (May 16, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Fair enough man. I know what I planted as well, only thing is I'm trying to find strains suited for my short wet growing season. If I find something that finishes, which is rare, I like to keep growing it.


that part is important as hell growing in a wetter short season like here in coastal maine also


----------



## getawaymountain (May 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Didnt mean to sound like an ass sorry . It doesnt matter how long they run here, they'll finish regardless how long they take


wish that was the case here !! I got from june to end of sept and then its all over some sativa's take longer to bud than my whole season haha


----------



## papapayne (May 16, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> wish that was the case here !! I got from june to end of sept and then its all over some sativa's take longer to bud than my whole season haha


yea, its definitely a rough season when the rains come early, plus the fog doesn't help! And the dew daily. espcailly if it doesn't get cooked off quickly.


----------



## mushroom head (May 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Didnt mean to sound like an ass sorry . It doesnt matter how long they run here, they'll finish regardless how long they take


I didn't mean to sound like an ass either bro. We do have total opposite growing conditions haha so very different for the both of us.


----------



## mushroom head (May 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Off topic here man but ill get some chilli patch pics for you today two plants have stretched to just under 6 feet tall and everything is flowering again for a second harvest
> Nothing has had liquid nuets for at least 8 weeks now


Chilli plants, off topic!? Haha never man! I love seeing your pepper plants. Maybe some day I'll grow em as big as you


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 16, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> Chilli plants, off topic!? Haha never man! I love seeing your pepper plants. Maybe some day I'll grow em as big as you


Same here @ruby fruit wheres those chilis dude


----------



## ruby fruit (May 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Same here @ruby fruit wheres those chilis dude


Got sidetracked after my news yest bro but im about to head out in my boat (6:30am here) so as i leave shortly ill snap the chillis


----------



## ruby fruit (May 16, 2016)

Biggest two are 5 and 6ft


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Biggest two are 5 and 6ftView attachment 3683561View attachment 3683563


Shit man I am embarrased of the chilis Ive produced so far . Nice plants brother


----------



## ruby fruit (May 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Shit man I am embarrased of the chilis Ive produced so far . Nice plants brother


Dont be embarrassed these are the best ive had for 3 or 4 years


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 16, 2016)

Dropped 20x beans made from pollen chucks this morning. Rain finally started last night so I guess the rainy season officially started here

EDIT: Chucks are Copper Rhino x Dr Who


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 17, 2016)

I wasnt too keen on listening to this dude, but I am interested in this video. Pretty cool shit


----------



## supreme bean (May 17, 2016)

I gave up booze 3 years ago.I love waking up without a hangover.!Nice Pics.Turned cold here.Kinda Freaky.Very little consistancy
from one year to the next.
I used to do sculptures in marble and other stone.I havent done any for a couple of years since i busted a tendon in my shoulder.
I did a drawing yesterday.3683874[/ATTACH]


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 17, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> I gave up booze 3 years ago.I love waking up without a hangover.!Nice Pics.Turned cold here.Kinda Freaky.Very little consistancy
> from one year to the next.
> I used to do sculptures in marble and other stone.I havent done any for a couple of years since i busted a tendon in my shoulder.
> I did a drawing yesterday.View attachment 3683874


Thats a cool fkn picture man! I like that type of stuff. My dads brother was the artist in the family and did some stuff similar back in his day. Yeah I still have some vino with dinner, but pretty much stopped when my first daughter was born 7 yrs ago and I have been pretty fkn clear headed since.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (May 17, 2016)

Thats alright too


----------



## DST (May 17, 2016)

I drink beer most nights (ipa or Belgium triple). And if not that then a dram eh thon amber nectar fae the Spey Valley preferably ken.
I do train but I need to sort the beer thing out a tad....I blame my kids.


----------



## Smidge34 (May 17, 2016)

I drink cold Busch beer out of a wide mouth quart Mason jar. A lot.


----------



## ttystikk (May 17, 2016)

I enjoy a microbrew or two, or maybe a mixed drink or perhaps a shot daily, I enjoy the flavor and it's good for me. 

Bad things happen when I get drunk, so I work hard at not doing that anymore.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 17, 2016)

Unless its real beer, brewed by monks, it gives me a fucking headache anymore, even after 1 or 2 and there aint no Speyside single malt around these parts so I stick to what I grow . Yeah, rice wine dont do it for me


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I enjoy a microbrew or two, or maybe a mixed drink or perhaps a shot daily, I enjoy the flavor and it's good for me.
> 
> Bad things happen when I get drunk, so I work hard at not doing that anymore.


Aye bad things happen when I'm toasted too, I'm an asshole


----------



## ttystikk (May 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Aye bad things happen when I'm toasted too, I'm an asshole


'A man's got to know his limitations' - yet another of so many quotable characters played by Clint Eastwood. 

I'm sure I'm not alone in saying that I've learned more than a few of mine by exceeding them.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Aye bad things happen when I'm toasted too, I'm an asshole


I drink a lot of beer each week but I can drink 6,12, or 20 don't matter im still the same person.
if I drink spirits I can be a bit different a bit more aggressive etc but that's normally if I mix cones and spirits and drink a fair bit mixing myself.I know my limitations now but it took a while and im lucky my wife stayed with me through my 20s when I was an absoloute cunt


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (May 17, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I drink cold Busch beer out of a wide mouth quart Mason jar. A lot.


Dude, that post made me laugh out loud! I haven't been able to smoke in a long time so I enjoy my beer. Thankfully, I'm a happy drunk and makes feel real good. My old man, who's been dead for a long time, was an alcoholic unfortunately and was a totally different person and not so nice when he was drunk, from what I was told. I really never knew him.


----------



## Smidge34 (May 17, 2016)

I drink beer almost daily and couldn't tell you the last time I've been good and drunk. I'm good for 6-8, but that's too many for health reasons.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 17, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I drink beer almost daily and couldn't tell you the last time I've been good and drunk. I'm good for 6-8, but that's too many for health reasons.


I used to as well until I got to the point I was pounding 15 in a few hours and was just pissing it all out, getting fat, and without getting a buzz, only a headache the next day.


----------



## ttystikk (May 17, 2016)

I'm enjoying an Anchor Steam Beer from Anchor Brewing Co., San Francisco CA.

It is pairing very well with my spicy hot Mongolian style beef lo mein noodles.

My only regret is that I won't be able to enjoy a joint of Penthouse Number One for dessert. 

Someday...


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 17, 2016)

Mason Jar 92705 said:


> Dude, that post made me laugh out loud! I haven't been able to smoke in a long time so I enjoy my beer. Thankfully, I'm a happy drunk and makes feel real good. My old man, who's been dead for a long time, was an alcoholic unfortunately and was a totally different person and not so nice when he was drunk, from what I was told. I really never knew him.


^ I really think inside thats the main reason I chose to quit pounding away, my father was a prick most of my childhood as he was a vodka pounder, and though he was never one to raise his hand, it stuck in my head at a very early age something wasnt right.


ttystikk said:


> I'm enjoying an Anchor Steam Beer from Anchor Brewing Co., San Francisco CA.
> 
> It is pairing very well with my spicy hot Mongolian style beef lo mein noodles.
> 
> ...


Some day my friend, in the not too distant future....


----------



## Smidge34 (May 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I used to as well until I got to the point I was pounding 15 in a few hours and was just pissing it all out, getting fat, and without getting a buzz, only a headache the next day.


Oh believe me, I have to pace the hell out of myself to keep it at 6-8. I was killing a 30 pack easy in two nights a few years ago, with a huge tolerance and had a helluva tool shed going on.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 17, 2016)

Trappist beers are my vice when it comes to beer though I also had some fuckn awesome brews from Denmark; this 1 I fukn love, http://www.herslevbryghus.dk/porter/


----------



## Smidge34 (May 17, 2016)

Bet we have similar tastes man. One of my top 3 favorite beers ever. I would drink it every damn day if it wasn't nearly $11 a sixer here. 

https://www.deschutesbrewery.com/beer/black-butte-porter/


----------



## ttystikk (May 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Some day my friend, in the not too distant future....


It's a goal and not just a dream, my friend.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 17, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Bet we have similar tastes man. One of my top 3 favorite beers ever. I would drink it every damn day if it wasn't nearly $11 a sixer here.
> 
> https://www.deschutesbrewery.com/beer/black-butte-porter/


Yeah I bet we do! That Herslev tastes like a fine dark chocolate and it was like 10 bucks a pint. Funny that even the Danish chick at the place I was staying was like "gd you have expensive tastes to keep drinking this".


----------



## ttystikk (May 17, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Bet we have similar tastes man. One of my top 3 favorite beers ever. I would drink it every damn day if it wasn't nearly $11 a sixer here.
> 
> https://www.deschutesbrewery.com/beer/black-butte-porter/


Yes we do! I lingered over that very brew before deciding on the Steam! Based upon your recommendation, I'll pick up a six next time I go to the store.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 17, 2016)

My other favorite is chimay blue, http://www.trappist.be/en/pages/trappist-beers-chimay.html


----------



## Smidge34 (May 17, 2016)

I didn't even know wtf a Trappist beer was lol. Just researched and discovered we have a group of monks in St. Joseph's Abbey in Massachusetts brewing up the US's first. Closest place to me to get it is 310 miles away lol and $17.99 a sixer. Got damn it better be good.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 17, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I didn't even know wtf a Trappist beer was lol. Just researched and discovered we have a group of monks in St. Joseph's Abbey in Massachusetts brewing up the US's first. Closest place to me to get it is 310 miles away lol and $17.99 a sixer. Got damn it better be good.


Most of the stuff I have tried is pushing 9-10% alci per unit, so yeah doesnt take much


----------



## Smidge34 (May 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Yes we do! I lingered over that very brew before deciding on the Steam! Based upon your recommendation, I'll pick up a six next time I go to the store.


You will love it man. Thick, frothy, chocolatey, caramely lol goodness. It pairs well with all kinds of food too.


----------



## ttystikk (May 17, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> You will love it man. Thick, frothy, chocolatey, caramely lol goodness. It pairs well with all kinds of food too.


I don't doubt it.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (May 18, 2016)

Speaking some truth there I felt....


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 18, 2016)

Dude makes me laugh


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 18, 2016)

All over the place here. The hash is still working . This salad looks fkn good! http://www.scalingbackblog.com/day-3-crunchy-cabbage-salad-with-spicy-peanut-dressing/
So good I will make 1 in the morning. ALl the ingredients on hand already


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 18, 2016)

Started going through the Emerald Cup videos on Youtube. Pretty fkn good info in there


----------



## DST (May 18, 2016)

Don't mean to turn this into a booze on the rooftop thread but here's my tipple for the night.....Come on Liverpool. 15 mins to kick off.
 
Slainte mhath. DST


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 18, 2016)

DST said:


> Don't mean to turn this into a booze on the rooftop thread but here's my tipple for the night.....Come on Liverpool. 15 mins to kick off.
> View attachment 3685079
> Slainte mhath. DST


Got this shop up in Saigon which has a bunch of good ones.....http://www.beerplaza.com.vn/


----------



## ruby fruit (May 18, 2016)

DST said:


> Don't mean to turn this into a booze on the rooftop thread but here's my tipple for the night.....Come on Liverpool. 15 mins to kick off.
> View attachment 3685079
> Slainte mhath. DST


you will never walk alone


----------



## ruby fruit (May 18, 2016)

I like my craft beers...check out the aussie shop Belair fine wines its on FB as 1001 beers on the wall


----------



## ruby fruit (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (May 18, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3685380


All of that looks tasty eh. Beer here is like beer in most of America, piss in a can or bottle. Not much real beer around


----------



## Smidge34 (May 18, 2016)

It's pretty good here now with microbreweries pretty much everywhere. Lots of craft beer now as it is really carving out big niche. I like craft beer too, but I just can't justify spending $9-10 bucks a six pack. Like I said, would love to drink that Oregon brewed porter every day. Another top five favorites of mine I'd love to drink every day but can only get about two weeks out of the year and I buy all I can justify spending and stay pretty fucking merry lol. Breckinridge Breweries have several good selections but this is a bad mfer if you love a good dark ale as much as I do.


----------



## Smidge34 (May 18, 2016)

This was the "Booze on the Rooftop" thread right? Hahahaha


----------



## ruby fruit (May 18, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> This was the "Booze on the Rooftop" thread right? Hahahaha


----------



## ttystikk (May 18, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> It's pretty good here now with microbreweries pretty much everywhere. Lots of craft beer now as it is really carving out big niche. I like craft beer too, but I just can't justify spending $9-10 bucks a six pack. Like I said, would love to drink that Oregon brewed porter every day. Another top five favorites of mine I'd love to drink every day but can only get about two weeks out of the year and I buy all I can justify spending and stay pretty fucking merry lol. Breckinridge Breweries have several good selections but this is a bad mfer if you love a good dark ale as much as I do.
> View attachment 3685425


Lol Breckenridge Brewery is a nice drive in the mountains from here. Great restaurant, too! And I understand there's a ski resort... lol


----------



## DST (May 19, 2016)

This is why MJ needs to be fully legalised. People need to get over the current status quo. If there's legalisation nothing can stop the small man producing top shelf meds while the monshitos of the world produce commercial bunk to sell to the muppets. Small micro breweries are showing all over the world there is a market for their product. I never buy a 6 pack of an commercial beer, why would I when there's so many yummy craft beers out there. This also applies to our lovely herb....rant over.

Love the look of the Full Nelson I do like a nice bottle logo.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 19, 2016)

DST said:


> This is why MJ needs to be fully legalised. People need to get over the current status quo. If there's legalisation nothing can stop the small man producing top shelf meds while the monshitos of the world produce commercial bunk to sell to the muppets. Small micro breweries are showing all over the world there is a market for their product. I never buy a 6 pack of an commercial beer, why would I when there's so many yummy craft beers out there. This also applies to our lovely herb....rant over.
> 
> Love the look of the Full Nelson I do like a nice bottle logo.


new Zealand beer that one :0


----------



## That One Stoner Guy (May 19, 2016)

Ive never had enjoyable beer so i thought it all tasted like piss. Reason why i never even considered buying beers that cost more than 1.50 for 12 oz.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 19, 2016)

Just had a laugh at this. Never Broke Again (NBA)


----------



## Smidge34 (May 20, 2016)

http://marijuanastocks.com/louisiana-officially-legalizes-medical-marijuana/


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 20, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> http://marijuanastocks.com/louisiana-officially-legalizes-medical-marijuana/


Yeah they didnt legalize fuck.....oil could be legal in as little as 18 months for this: only through their chosen pharmacies
Spastic quadriplegia
Symptoms from chemotherapy
Cachexia (wasting syndrome)
Crohn’s Disease
Multiple Sclerosis
Muscular Dystrophy
Seizure disorders
Severe spasms
Spasticity


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 20, 2016)

They are a bunch of morons who cannot even see the money at this point;. Fucking amazing. 2nd paragraph.....The state Legislature recently approved a law that would allow doctors to "recommend" marijuana use for medicinal purposes. Gov. John Bel Edwards has signed it into law. However, the state still has yet to work out a process to dispense the drug.

The law was approved despite objections from the Louisiana Sheriff's Association and the Louisiana District Attorneys Association.

Dumb motherf*ckers! despite objections by....what objections? what type of OBJECTIONS? Pisses me off this blatant stupidity is allowed to run shit


----------



## WV: Jetson (May 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Got this shop up in Saigon which has a bunch of good ones.....http://www.beerplaza.com.vn/


Stores like that empty my wallet.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 20, 2016)

Vaped some of the fresh Dr Who seeder and I swear its some fkn work weed. Had a few vapes on the ssv then moved a bunch of shit around upstairs, lollipopped a Copper Rhino & 2 AGS, and supercropped 2 of the AGS as well. 1 of the AGS which I have been topping as soon as it gets new shoots had around 40 tops last time I counted. Still cleaning up there, but will get some pics in a few days. Everything is still growing .


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 21, 2016)

http://www.gardeningchannel.com/beneficial-gardening-insects/


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (May 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Vaped some of the fresh Dr Who seeder and I swear its some fkn work weed. Had a few vapes on the ssv then moved a bunch of shit around upstairs, lollipopped a Copper Rhino & 2 AGS, and supercropped 2 of the AGS as well. 1 of the AGS which I have been topping as soon as it gets new shoots had around 40 tops last time I counted. Still cleaning up there, but will get some pics in a few days. Everything is still growing .


What's the seasons like in your area? Is there summer/winter or is it 12/12 all year long? Or is it wet season then dry season? Just curious cause I don't know anything about Vietnam


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 21, 2016)

Mason Jar 92705 said:


> What's the seasons like in your area? Is there summer/winter or is it 12/12 all year long? Or is it wet season then dry season? Just curious cause I don't know anything about Vietnam


Yeah the biggest time change we have all year is 1:37; it between 11:40 - 13:20 year round. 
This is pretty much my weather except being on the coast I only catch 15-20 minutes a day usually at 4 in the afternoon though lately its been 3 in the morning.
"With temperatures remaining constant year round the climate of the south is split into two simple seasons, wet and dry. The dry season begins in November and ends in April/early May with late February to May being slightly hotter and with higher humidity. The wet season lasts from May to early November with the months from June to August receiving the highest rainfall of the year. Throughout much of the wet season rainfall is generally heavy but short lasting, often occurring in a mid-afternoon heavy downpour.

The average temperatures in the south range between 25 - 35°C year round."


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 21, 2016)

an


Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah the biggest time change we have all year is 1:37; it between 11:40 - 13:20 year round.
> This is pretty much my weather except being on the coast I only catch 15-20 minutes a day usually at 4 in the afternoon though lately its been 3 in the morning.
> "With temperatures remaining constant year round the climate of the south is split into two simple seasons, wet and dry. The dry season begins in November and ends in April/early May with late February to May being slightly hotter and with higher humidity. The wet season lasts from May to early November with the months from June to August receiving the highest rainfall of the year. Throughout much of the wet season rainfall is generally heavy but short lasting, often occurring in a mid-afternoon heavy downpour.
> 
> The average temperatures in the south range between 25 - 35°C year round."


and the growing seasons similar to Hawaii.....


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 22, 2016)

I waded into this thread today. Long, long day at work, so I felt like I had time to do it justice. Not sure if I read every word of every post, but I did make it to the end. 

Your grow is looking good.

And I hear you on giving up the news. I stopped watching 11 1/2 years ago. Biggest single thing you can do to relieve stress. Unless the theme music goes da da da before the broadcast it's not news I care about hearing. I do like to listen to the news readers on the BBC late at night though. No matter how bad the news, it just sounds cool when they read it.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 22, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I waded into this thread today. Long, long day at work, so I felt like I had time to do it justice. Not sure if I read every word of every post, but I did make it to the end.
> 
> Your grow is looking good.
> 
> And I hear you on giving up the news. I stopped watching 11 1/2 years ago. Biggest single thing you can do to relieve stress. Unless the theme music goes da da da before the broadcast it's not news I care about hearing. I do like to listen to the news readers on the BBC late at night though. No matter how bad the news, it just sounds cool when they read it.


Welcome brother. Death Doom and Destruction (News) is unwelcome here for good reason. You know, why in the f unbalance the nerves when there is absolutely no reason to?


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 22, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I waded into this thread today. Long, long day at work, so I felt like I had time to do it justice. Not sure if I read every word of every post, but I did make it to the end.
> 
> Your grow is looking good.
> 
> And I hear you on giving up the news. I stopped watching 11 1/2 years ago. Biggest single thing you can do to relieve stress. Unless the theme music goes da da da before the broadcast it's not news I care about hearing. I do like to listen to the news readers on the BBC late at night though. No matter how bad the news, it just sounds cool when they read it.


< No idea whats going on in the world except you and I are growing cannabis, fucking hell some good thoughts


----------



## ruby fruit (May 22, 2016)

I gave up buying the daily newspaper 2 yrs ago...best thing i did


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I gave up buying the daily newspaper 2 yrs ago...best thing i did


I gave even looking at that bullshit more than 2 yrs ago now. Feels fkn great to have no idea wtf is happening


----------



## papapayne (May 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> < No idea whats going on in the world except you and I are growing cannabis, fucking hell some good thoughts



AMEN MAN. Life is to short to worry about what can't be controlled. Grow some herb, try to enjoy life as much as I can, and let karma sort everything out is my thought


----------



## ttystikk (May 23, 2016)

papapayne said:


> AMEN MAN. Life is to short to worry about what can't be controlled. Grow some herb, try to enjoy life as much as I can, and let karma sort everything out is my thought


Nothing makes me happier than paying it forward.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Nothing makes me happier than paying it forward.


And homegrown tomatoes.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 23, 2016)

Peppers have been known to make me smile too. If you ever wondered why I always have that big dumb grin on my face. . . .


----------



## ruby fruit (May 24, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Peppers have been known to make me smile too. If you ever wondered why I always have that big dumb grin on my face. . . .
> 
> View attachment 3689330


Peppers !!


----------



## ruby fruit (May 24, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Peppers have been known to make me smile too. If you ever wondered why I always have that big dumb grin on my face. . . .
> 
> View attachment 3689330


Peppers !!


----------



## ruby fruit (May 24, 2016)

Well yep...drunk and baked
So had to say it twice


----------



## ruby fruit (May 24, 2016)

Twice


----------



## ttystikk (May 24, 2016)

Just a shout out- I haven't been feeling very well of late, and I'm craving some screeching hot Vietnamese food to bust my sinuses open.


----------



## ttystikk (May 24, 2016)

Seriously, I went to the ER today. The good news is that I don't have pneumonia. They gave me a few scripts for stuff that won't get you high lol, a nebulizer treatment for asthma, chest x-ray...

And the very next stop was the local pho place for some of that spicy beefy goodness in a big ass bowl! 

I feel MUCH better now!


----------



## ruby fruit (May 24, 2016)

Glad u feel a bit better mate its amazing what spicy food or hot peppers fo to clear the head


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 24, 2016)

Well everything bent over permanently but its fucking alive, only 1 plant whipped around enough to break. Clean up day today and its back to zero wind


----------



## ruby fruit (May 24, 2016)

grow on sir


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 26, 2016)

Got all the plants grouped together in the front with chicken wire draped around them so they dont blow all the way over. Everything rolling on


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (May 26, 2016)

I smoke the marijuana and get high.....heavily


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (May 28, 2016)

Noticed yesterday that the haze cross susceptible to mites so I mixed up some habanero chili and aloe spray and doused her ass down with it this morning. Fuck off cunts. I will keep foliar spraying her for as long as it takes, but a week of it should do. 
All the rest of the plants looking good. I had supercropped the fuck out of a few plants and then the winds showed up out of nowhere and helped to shred those plants, lost 1 whole side of 1 plant whereas the other plant blew up and is flowering now.


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 31, 2016)

http://www.inc.com/will-yakowicz/forget-indoor-weed-welcome-to-the-global-marijuana-market.html
"Once you can import and export marijuana easily, you will see facilities in places where you can produce as efficiently as possible," says Sullivan, who was recently named on Inc.'s 30 Under 30 list. "Right now in Humboldt, cost per gram is at $1. Why not set up greenhouses in Cambodia with its renewable water tables and grow for ten cents a gram? You can fly over a ton of marijuana for a fairly inexpensive amount."


----------



## papapayne (May 31, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> http://www.inc.com/will-yakowicz/forget-indoor-weed-welcome-to-the-global-marijuana-market.html
> "Once you can import and export marijuana easily, you will see facilities in places where you can produce as efficiently as possible," says Sullivan, who was recently named on Inc.'s 30 Under 30 list. "Right now in Humboldt, cost per gram is at $1. Why not set up greenhouses in Cambodia with its renewable water tables and grow for ten cents a gram? You can fly over a ton of marijuana for a fairly inexpensive amount."


yea, i figure the window wont be open forever...got to get to getting while the gettings good.


----------



## fandango (May 31, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Noticed yesterday that the haze cross susceptible to mites so I mixed up some habanero chili and aloe spray and doused her ass down with it this morning. Fuck off cunts. I will keep foliar spraying her for as long as it takes, but a week of it should do.
> All the rest of the plants looking good. I had supercropped the fuck out of a few plants and then the winds showed up out of nowhere and helped to shred those plants, lost 1 whole side of 1 plant whereas the other plant blew up and is flowering now.


I grab my hanging balls to adjust them..so the hot sauce recipe do me no good,when I forget to wash


----------



## Vnsmkr (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 2, 2016)

fandango said:


> I grab my hanging balls to adjust them..so the hot sauce recipe do me no good,when I forget to wash


I hate it when I do that. Or when you are cooking with peppers, and forget and lick your fingers. That is always a jolt.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 2, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I hate it when I do that. Or when you are cooking with peppers, and forget and lick your fingers. That is always a jolt.


I don't mind licking the hot pepper seeds off my fingers. Rubbing my EYES is another story!


----------



## WV: Jetson (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm not too keen on grabbing Fandango's balls either!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 2, 2016)

Ha ha I don't do any ball grabbing except for my own. In a small spray bottle I put 2 tablespoons of habanero chili sauce with about an inch of fresh aloe, added water, shook the shit out of it, and doused down all the leaves top and underside. The mites seem to have fucked off after 2 applications.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ha ha I don't do any ball grabbing except for my own. In a small spray bottle I put 2 tablespoons of habanero chili sauce with about an inch of fresh aloe, added water, shook the shit out of it, and doused down all the leaves top and underside. The mites seem to have fucked off after 2 applications.


There was some insect activity on my plants today. I have a gallon of blended peppers in the freezer. I need to thaw out a little of it to make some spray. But I picked my first Cayenne of the year yesterday. I guess it would just be easier to blend fresh peppers.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 2, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> There was some insect activity on my plants today. I have a gallon of blended peppers in the freezer. I need to thaw out a little of it to make some spray. But I picked my first Cayenne of the year yesterday. I guess it would just be easier to blend fresh peppers.


Fresh would work better too as the terpenes is what drives them off


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 2, 2016)

Looks like a good article by title: https://www.leafly.com/news/strains/best-cannabis-strains-for-treating-pain


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 3, 2016)

http://hightimes.com/read/which-fat-absorbs-thc-best


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 4, 2016)

DST said:


> I drink beer most nights (ipa or Belgium triple). And if not that then a dram eh thon amber nectar fae the Spey Valley preferably ken.
> I do train but I need to sort the beer thing out a tad....I blame my kids.


Hey .I used to love the beer.love love love.I dont knock it.the army got me addicted.
I have seen so many people give up weed when they hit 45-50.its like a fucking desease!.....Then they get boring.
I gave up booze when i was 48 .i used to miss it.
However.I couldnt combine it with training.
I sort of messed myself up with injuries.I need to keep clean to avoid pain.

I also gave up drinking to improve my relationship with my family.Actually.my 17 yo son called me a c--- today.
Sometimes i would love to stick my head in the sand.drinky drink drink.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 4, 2016)

being a parent sucks balls.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 4, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> being a parent sucks balls.


Tell him he can say that as soon as he's paying rent.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 4, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Tell him he can say that as soon as he's paying rent.


Is there a thread for disenchanted parents.Im sick of this crap.20 years + of work for fuck-knows what?
I wish someone had stolen my balls at birth.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 4, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> Is there a thread for disenchanted parents.Im sick of this crap.20 years + of work for fuck-knows what?
> I wish someone had stolen my balls at birth.


I had a kid and gave it away. I highly recommend it.


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> being a parent sucks balls.


It certainly can. But it is also a truly amazing thing.....at times.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 4, 2016)

I assume your offspring are still cute.wait untill they are older.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 4, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> I assume your offspring are still cute.wait untill they are older.


Yeah. The real trouble begins when they grow up and get even cuter.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 4, 2016)

Some Kottonmouth Kings to go with my morning vape marathon


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 4, 2016)

https://www.medicaljane.com/2014/05/14/thc-cbd-and-more-the-entourage-effect-of-whole-plant-cannabis-medicine/


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 4, 2016)

^ thats a pretty good article, but some really good points are made in the comments section by a guy who says he's a breeder


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> https://www.medicaljane.com/2014/05/14/thc-cbd-and-more-the-entourage-effect-of-whole-plant-cannabis-medicine/


A good read for sure. As I was reading, I thought this sound familiar. When I went to bookmark it, it was already bookmarked.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 4, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> I assume your offspring are still cute.wait untill they are older.


u havnt had your 14 yr old son come at you with a baseball bat and call you a dog cunt yet? welcome to my world


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 4, 2016)

Thats why its important to start feeding those cannabinoid receptors early. Dont need to get high, but they need to start intake with juices, unactivated material


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> u havnt had your 14 yr old son come at you with a baseball bat and call you a dog cunt yet? welcome to my world


To be honest I was called many things yesterday.Besides the fact that my PITA has always hated me.
I was trying to rememember a day when he has ever shown affection ,gratitude or respect.
3 weeks ago he fucked my eardrums with a guitar amp.Seriously.

If he come at me with a bbb i would have justification for kicking his ass out the door.
He says hes gonna leave in a couple of months when he is 18.
Unlikely.but probably the best option for everyone.

Im sick of busting my balls for people who dont give a crap.
how did you deal with your PITA?
Did you resolve your problem with third party mediation.Or did you just kick him in the nuts?


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 5, 2016)

If a foaf were to hop on a plane to se asia.Where would be good.looking for somewhere timeless that hasnt been
fucked-up already.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 5, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> If a foaf were to hop on a plane to se asia.Where would be good.looking for somewhere timeless that hasnt been
> fucked-up already.


Lots of places here like that. I also would look hard at Koh Chang Thailand off the coast of Cambodia. Excellent spot


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Lots of places here like that. I also would look hard at Koh Chang Thailand off the coast of Cambodia. Excellent spot


As an experienced traveler, you know it's not hard; get there, then ask the locals about all the great places the tour buses DON'T go.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Lots of places here like that. I also would look hard at Koh Chang Thailand off the coast of Cambodia. Excellent spot


koh toa in between koh fang yang and koh samui.My spelling is out but,i spent 2 months on this island.i did some work
making a sign for some people that had a nice restaurant and a few tiny bungalows for letting.Thai people.
That was 20 years ago.so out of curiousity i looked on the internet.they are still there.the bungalows have gone.they have
cleared the jungle .now theres some shit that looks mega expensive accom.no doubt the beach is now crowded with
spoilt westeners yakking on mobile phones.

i thinking of doing some charity work or some shit to get me out of the UK.When i looked into it before.theres a few 
organisations that want you to pay them ,so you can work for nothing.

Cheers for the info.im still looking.Im an excellent builder and decorator.i want to get back to work.however theres a plague
of decorators where i live.hoards of laid off shop workers i suspect.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 5, 2016)

Theres quite a few places not catering to Western tourists here that are out in the middle of bumfuck Egypt. Though good luck getting away from cell phones. I worked all over West Africa, India, Russia, Asia Pacific and no matter the situation a cell phone always present. Everyone is connected for the most part, even the far away tribes people are mobiled up


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 5, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> koh toa in between koh fang yang and koh samui.My spelling is out but,i spent 2 months on this island.i did some work
> making a sign for some people that had a nice restaurant and a few tiny bungalows for letting.Thai people.
> That was 20 years ago.so out of curiousity i looked on the internet.they are still there.the bungalows have gone.they have
> cleared the jungle .now theres some shit that looks mega expensive accom.no doubt the beach is now crowded with
> ...


I know the places you are referring to. That movie "the Beach" attracted all sorts of shit over there, especially the area you are speaking of


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 5, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> To be honest I was called many things yesterday.Besides the fact that my PITA has always hated me.
> I was trying to rememember a day when he has ever shown affection ,gratitude or respect.
> 3 weeks ago he fucked my eardrums with a guitar amp.Seriously.
> 
> ...


hes had his chances..hes not home now and its prob the 6th time hes moved out or been removed...very very long story but hes heading for a second stint in juvenile facility all before 15 so hes building up a steady record of history....he doesn't realize it now but......


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Theres quite a few places not catering to Western tourists here that are out in the middle of bumfuck Egypt. Though good luck getting away from cell phones. I worked all over West Africa, India, Russia, Asia Pacific and no matter the situation a cell phone always present. Everyone is connected for the most part, even the far away tribes people are mobiled up


I know you are right however,I think they are somewhat overused to the point of being a social pita.texting vs conversation.
mobiles devices are a great way to avoid eye-contact.get on a train in the UK.everyones staring at something that 
reminds me of that Sinister Black Shape.in 2001 a Space Odessey.You know that shape made the apes violent.
so now people are getting more intelligent AND more anti-social.maybe.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> hes had his chances..hes not home now and its prob the 6th time hes moved out or been removed...very very long story but hes heading for a second stint in juvenile facility all before 15 so hes building up a steady record of history....he doesn't realize it now but......


Sorry to hear that.I hope he sorts himself out.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 5, 2016)

I was thinking.Post Vietnam War UXB clearing in LOAS.I cant imagine its that popular.Probably not for people looking for
something to put on thier CV anyway..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 5, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> I know you are right however,I think they are somewhat overused to the point of being a social pita.texting vs conversation.
> mobiles devices are a great way to avoid eye-contact.get on a train in the UK.everyones staring at something that
> reminds me of that Sinister Black Shape.in 2001 a Space Odessey.You know that shape made the apes violent.
> so now people are getting more intelligent AND more anti-social.maybe.


Im in the same mindset as you. Its dumbing people the fuck down......instead of talking to people face to face most talk to a screen 24/7. Drives me fucking nuts mate


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 5, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> I was thinking.Post Vietnam War UXB clearing in LOAS.I cant imagine its that popular.Probably not for people looking for
> something to put on thier CV anyway..


One of my Aussie mates does some of this in Cambodia and here in VN. Yeah would imagine there is quite a bit in Laos


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> One of my Aussie mates does some of this in Cambodia and here in VN. Yeah would imagine there is quite a bit in Laos


Theres loads of UXBs in loas.The US bombed the Ho Chi Min trail in Loas.You have any contacts.I assume he didnt pay for 
the privelidge of removing bombs?


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Im in the same mindset as you. Its dumbing people the fuck down......instead of talking to people face to face most talk to a screen 24/7. Drives me fucking nuts mate


I must be one of the few adults left that doesnt own a mobile whatever.
Chicks always have mobiles.I think it has something to do with the Vibrate Option.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 5, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> Theres loads of UXBs in loas.The US bombed the Ho Chi Min trail in Loas.You have any contacts.I assume he didnt pay for
> the privelidge of removing bombs?


No he and a couple of other expats were helping to operate ground penetrating radar with the explosive ordinance crews (govt people). I'll see if I can get hold of him this week before I pass his details on


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 5, 2016)

My son has really fucked my eardrums with his amplifier.Got to see a doc next week.bummer.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 5, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> I must be one of the few adults left that doesnt own a mobile whatever.
> Chicks always have mobiles.I think it has something to do with the Vibrate Option.


My neighbor had some family stay at her house last night (a dozen almost 20 kids); they all walked at same time this morning when another neighbors Siberian Husky was pissing all over our street, and all on que took their phones out and started making videos, all 12 of them


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> No he and a couple of other expats were helping to operate ground penetrating radar with the explosive ordinance crews (govt people). I'll see if I can get hold of him this week before I pass his details on


Cheers.Im interested.No hurry.I would like to see some real SE Asia.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 5, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> My son has really fucked my eardrums with his amplifier.Got to see a doc next week.bummer.


Thats fucked right there. Did you beat his ass or its past that already?


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> My neighbor had some family stay at her house last night (a dozen almost 20 kids); they all walked at same time this morning when another neighbors Siberian Husky was pissing all over our street, and all on que took their phones out and started making videos, all 12 of them


Thats fucking Awesome.Did they post it on Youtube.?????????????


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 5, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> Thats fucking Awesome.Did they post it on Youtube.?????????????


hahaha, I would imagine they did, at least a percentage of them


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thats fucked right there. Did you beat his ass or its past that already?


I havent no.I was hoping it would pass after 3 weeks now.The pain and tinutus is not good.Probably exlains why i have been so 
pissed off at him.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> hahaha, I would imagine they did, at least a percentage of them


People are like Sheep.Or Lemmings.Moronic anyway.Duh Duh.Look at me.Ive got a phone.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 5, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> People are like Sheep.Or Lemmings.Moronic anyway.Duh Duh.Look at me.Ive got a phone.


...dont forget the selfie stick.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Im in the same mindset as you. Its dumbing people the fuck down......instead of talking to people face to face most talk to a screen 24/7. Drives me fucking nuts mate


My family spends most of its time .looking at screens.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 5, 2016)

I remember In The Flight of The Concords,one dude glued a phone to a camera .This was before camera-phones .
Now you can get internet glasses.I dont think i will bother.I have a photo of a naked woman cellotaped to a 
snorkel mask..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 5, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> ...dont forget the selfie stick.


Oh one of those 12 kids had one of those fucking things....selfie stick what the fuck


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Oh one of those 12 kids had one of those fucking things....selfie stick what the fuck


I am a grumpy old fuck at times and its always that time when I see one of those sticks. I want to go grab it from their hands and snap the fucking thing in half, taking motherfucking pictures of yourself and calling it a selfie. That word even pisses me off, who the fuck made that word up.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 5, 2016)

LOL.i saw this couple on the beach with a camera.I asked if they wanted me to take a picture of them together.
They said.Its okay ,we have a selfie stick.
I said.Well go fuck yourself with it.(just kidding.i didnt say that).


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 5, 2016)

I blame Obama.Always doing selfies,with dicks like David Cameron AT fucking Funerals.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 5, 2016)

Im goona get one and take a photo of my back.Now thats Entertainment!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 5, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> LOL.i saw this couple on the beach with a camera.I asked if they wanted me to take a picture of them together.
> They said.Its okay ,we have a selfie stick.
> I said.Well go fuck yourself with it.(just kidding.i didnt say that).


Ha ha ha, great stuff


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 5, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> I blame Obama.Always doing selfies,with dicks like David Cameron AT fucking Funerals.


Must have been in the last 10 years or so where there was a term for taking a picture of yourself. It was before Flobama


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 5, 2016)

Live now


----------



## Smidge34 (Jun 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I am a grumpy old fuck at times and its always that time when I see one of those sticks. I want to go grab it from their hands and snap the fucking thing in half, taking motherfucking pictures of yourself and calling it a selfie. That word even pisses me off, who the fuck made that word up.


I'm the king of grump. Remember that movie Grumpy Old Men with Lemmon and Mathau, lmao, that will be me. I can't stand much of anything post 1995 and that includes the internet that I'm on and the "smart phone" -- there's a contrafuckingdiction of terms -- I'm using right now. I hate selfies and that stupid fucking duck face grin that was en vouge in recent years past. Wonder how that duck face will look with a split upper lip? 

Lol so high right now!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 5, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I'm the king of grump. Remember that movie Grumpy Old Men with Lemmon and Mathau, lmao, that will be me. I can't stand much of anything post 1995 and that includes the internet that I'm on and the "smart phone" -- there's a contrafuckingdiction of terms -- I'm using right now. I hate selfies and that stupid fucking duck face grin that was en vouge in recent years past. Wonder how that duck face will look with a split upper lip?
> 
> Lol so high right now!


Ha ha ha ha ha, me too high right now. Im like anything post 1980 is pretty fucking stupid . I cut 2 tops on the Deep Chunk, they were as firm as firm could be tennis racket handle sized.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 5, 2016)

Im a 20th century man myself.An age where you couldnt blame everything on technology.

America lost the war in Afghanistan cos of technology.The Taliban didnt have any.!
Just kidding.Its probably down to crap leadership.lol.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 5, 2016)

Sorry.im posting too much.I will leave you with a picture.just for larfs.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 5, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> Im a 20th century man myself.An age where you couldnt blame everything on technology.
> 
> America lost the war in Afghanistan cos of technology.The Taliban didnt have any.!
> Just kidding.Its probably down to crap leadership.lol.


The twentieth century is over, except oldies night on your streamed playlist.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 5, 2016)

My streamed playlist what?Are you refering to my Gramaphone?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 5, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> Sorry to hear that.I hope he sorts himself out.


Might take a lot more to teach him ...if he wants to hang around guys who are 6 yrs older and thinknits ok to get on the gear get cooked and try n take someones head of with a machete damn getting angry just writing this


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I am a grumpy old fuck at times and its always that time when I see one of those sticks. I want to go grab it from their hands and snap the fucking thing in half, taking motherfucking pictures of yourself and calling it a selfie. That word even pisses me off, who the fuck made that word up.


Autographs are a thing of the past..


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Might take a lot more to teach him ...if he wants to hang around guys who are 6 yrs older and thinknits ok to get on the gear get cooked and try n take someones head of with a machete damn getting angry just writing this


I know one day he will look back with a lot of regret.Being a parent is IMO the hardest thing a person can do.
My eldest son got involved with a band that didnt do any music.Most of them were older guys.
One of them died of a heroin overdose recently.
Sounds like your son is out of control.I was gonna suggest he should do some meditation to improve his self-esteem.

Failing that.Do it yourself.I built up my emotional defences with some qigong.
Now when the shit hits the fan.I can deal with it better.I cant see the point in worrying about stuff.

Take Care Dude.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 6, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> I know one day he will look back with a lot of regret.Being a parent is IMO the hardest thing a person can do.
> My eldest son got involved with a band that didnt do any music.Most of them were older guys.
> One of them died of a heroin overdose recently.
> Sounds like your son is out of control.I was gonna suggest he should do some meditation to improve his self-esteem.
> ...


cheers bro well said...
I don't look for symapathy no more as its been going on for the best part of two years and a few great growers on the outdoor thread know its been going on
its like you said ..im dealing with it better now..thats the key I guess.
cheers for your kind words man


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 6, 2016)

No worries.i used to try to be positive and offer encouragement for people giving up booze.however the trolling
really got on my tits.
i try to be irreverant mostly.my fave is to make posts which have nothing to do with the thread. 

Well i have been quite furious lately.My eardrums are damaged due to my sons guitar amp.
To make matters worse.I dont think he even believed me.It was quite an insult.
Usually im a nice person.Lately i have been quite vindictive and harsh.
My ears were hurting so bad yesterday.
So today i went to the doctors.No appointments for two weeks. 
Then ,i went to the hospital.the A and E department was chocca with fat numptys.
i decided i couldnt face the wait.
i spent the morning trying to see a doctor.Now i feel dispondant ,pissed off.etc etc etc.

I am a Pariah.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 6, 2016)

BTW.Im crap at sympathy.Practical advise based on personal experience,for what its worth.Not always well
received .plus some  as and when.
DONT SWIM.
FLOAT.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 6, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> I must be one of the few adults left that doesnt own a mobile whatever.
> Chicks always have mobiles.I think it has something to do with the Vibrate Option.


I'm another of the phone-less few. When I'm in the garden and some one wants to bother me, they have to drive to the house and do it in person.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 6, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I'm another of the phone-less few. When I'm in the garden and some one wants to bother me, they have to drive to the house and do it in person.


I'll keep that in mind...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 6, 2016)

Just bagged up 75 grams of after vaped bud, about to make some brownies this avo. I need some edibles in my life pronto


----------



## mwooten102 (Jun 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Just bagged up 75 grams of after vaped bud, about to make some brownies this avo. I need some edibles in my life pronto


I eat a brownie or 3 every night and I couldn't sleep better. 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Just bagged up 75 grams of after vaped bud, about to make some brownies this avo. I need some edibles in my life pronto


trimmed up the sr71 ...3 jars 3 oz per jar curing woohooo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> trimmed up the sr71 ...3 jars 3 oz per jar curing woohooo


fuck yeah!!!! 9 ounces of sugar


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 7, 2016)

Phone just rang and this lady asking me if I wanna go work in Saudi for 300 dollars a day; Fucking get fucked I almost said. 75k a year to go spend 6 weeks on 3 off in the desert. Get fucking fucked the price of oil is down


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 7, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I'm another of the phone-less few. When I'm in the garden and some one wants to bother me, they have to drive to the house and do it in person.





Vnsmkr said:


> Phone just rang and this lady asking me if I wanna go work in Saudi for 300 dollars a day; Fucking get fucked I almost said. 75k a year to go spend 6 weeks on 3 off in the desert. Get fucking fucked the price of oil is down


The Phone-less Few.It has a good ring to it.

What job are you doing.Whats doing in Saudi.
I view of my ongoing family problems-I need to get away.maybe forever.
The straw has broke the Camels back.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 7, 2016)

That job is well site coordinator work for oil and gas well sites in saudi.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> fuck yeah!!!! 9 ounces of sugar


I got more scissor hash of that 9oz than I did of my 22 oz wonder woman from last season..now that's telling us something bout the sr71!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Phone just rang and this lady asking me if I wanna go work in Saudi for 300 dollars a day; Fucking get fucked I almost said. 75k a year to go spend 6 weeks on 3 off in the desert. Get fucking fucked the price of oil is down


300 a day to be in a authority like position ..fuck lol I was getting 580 aussie dollars a day to just be a leg soldier


----------



## TWS (Jun 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> 300 a day to be in a authority like position ..fuck lol I was getting 580 aussie dollars a day to just be a leg soldier


I was butt fucked for 15 years by big orange for a hell of a lot less.


----------



## TWS (Jun 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I got more scissor hash of that 9oz than I did of my 22 oz wonder woman from last season..now that's telling us something bout the sr71!!


Comercial vs conisuer


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 7, 2016)

TWS said:


> I was butt fucked for 15 years by big orange for a hell of a lot less.


Thats the difference between you and I buddy......


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 7, 2016)

They are looking for people to butt fuck in Saudi, won't be me


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> That job is well site coordinator work for oil and gas well sites in saudi.


Cheers.Sounds like a pita job for sure.Have you worked in saudi B4.
Years ago i heard that they had extra security at UK airports for inbound flights from Saudi .
The security was to stop Brits from punching Arabians.It seems that Brits working in SA were keen to
assault the first Arabian they could without fear of a flogging..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 7, 2016)

I havent worked in Saudi before but around the region. Back in my whiskey drinking days I worked in India and I was a hot head. I never hit anyone, but I certainly didnt make our contacts job easy when I was in country. I was a screaming asshole. Have 1 good Saudi friend and definitely know a few people that work there, but at least in the oil and gas business Saudi's are lazy, they are above any sort of manual work (or they think they are).


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 7, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> The Phone-less Few.It has a good ring to it.
> 
> What job are you doing.Whats doing in Saudi.
> I view of my ongoing family problems-I need to get away.maybe forever.
> The straw has broke the Camels back.


Lots of camels in Saudi.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 8, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> I eat a brownie or 3 every night and I couldn't sleep better.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Rollitup mobile app


I take melatonin.I save my dope for when im concious.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I havent worked in Saudi before but around the region. Back in my whiskey drinking days I worked in India and I was a hot head. I never hit anyone, but I certainly didnt make our contacts job easy when I was in country. I was a screaming asshole. Have 1 good Saudi friend and definitely know a few people that work there, but at least in the oil and gas business Saudi's are lazy, they are above any sort of manual work (or they think they are).


I spent 6 months in India.
I have been a screaming asshole lately. with my son.Its a short story.I have my reasons.
However.im a very yang person.Im abit of a screamer.

Saudis are arrogant im sure.
As far as i know they havent taken any Syrian refugees,
They know how to bury the head in the sand.lol

Are you still job hunting?


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Lots of camels in Saudi.


Did you say you did lots of traveling.?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 8, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> I take melatonin.I save my dope for when im concious.


These brownies I make are made with sativas so they are very up brownies, laughing at nothing type of shit, really good


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 8, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> I spent 6 months in India.
> I have been a screaming asshole lately. with my son.Its a short story.I have my reasons.
> However.im a very yang person.Im abit of a screamer.
> 
> ...


I used to be a bit of a screamer until I moved here and really just let go. Its wrong to be screaming here as people look down on that so I also adopted that as much as possible. When I was working in India we were living in Penang, Malaysia so I hadnt fully settled yet. And all the alcohol I used to drink fueled all the bad shit in me. Thats since gone. Aye bury head in sand very well......I have a job on the hook, but still another 3 weeks or so before it begins so patiently waiting.....Ttystikk has lived a bunch of different places - countries as well.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 8, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> Did you say you did lots of traveling.?


Yeah, I've been around.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> These brownies I make are made with sativas so they are very up brownies, laughing at nothing type of shit, really good


Sounds nice.I have a sativa project.Low key,purely head stash.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Yeah, I've been around.


Thats good.It broadens the mind..


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 8, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> Thats good.It broadens the mind..


I walked to the shitter from the kitchen today


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I used to be a bit of a screamer until I moved here and really just let go. Its wrong to be screaming here as people look down on that so I also adopted that as much as possible. When I was working in India we were living in Penang, Malaysia so I hadnt fully settled yet. And all the alcohol I used to drink fueled all the bad shit in me. Thats since g Aye bury head in sand very well......I have a job on the hook, but still another 3 weeks or so before it begins so patiently waiting.....Ttystikk has lived a bunch of different places - countries as well.


Sounds familiar.Screaming is a bad habit.I have resolved my probs with my son and promised not to lose my patience with him.
Alchohol was a big issue for me.It used to bring up alot of deep-rooted anger.Thankfully i never got physical.
I worked as a painter in NZ.I would have liked to have seen the pacific islands.I did see alot of NZ.
With a population of 4 million.Its nicely unspoilt.
I guess some more qigong training somewhere exotic would be my next choice.Theres an ashram near Ankor i have my eye on
.I would love to go there in the rainy season.
cheers.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 8, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I walked to the shitter from the kitchen today


Is that a riddle.Like out of the frying pan into the fire?Or did you just go for a crap?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 8, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> Is that a riddle.Like out of the frying pan into the fire?Or did you just go for a crap?


you guys were talking bout being well travelled lol...I thought id explain I travelled somewhere today


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 8, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> you guys were talking bout being well travelled lol...I thought id explain I travelled somewhere today


and yes for a shit lol


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 8, 2016)

I cycled to the shop to get some paint.In the spirit of things SE Asian.Today i have made fish and potatoe Satay.Smelling good..


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 8, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> and yes for a shit lol


For some reason you got me thinking about those log rides at the theme parks.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 8, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> I cycled to the shop to get some paint.In the spirit of things SE Asian.Today i have made fish and potatoe Satay.Smelling good..


Wife made a big pot of Bo Kho (Beef stew) day before yesterday. That looks similar to a curry eh?


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Wife made a big pot of Bo Kho (Beef stew) day before yesterday. That looks similar to a curry eh?


I had a pad thai in Amsterdam a few years ago.It was abit dissapointing.i will make some soon.One of my faves is sea food tom yum.Yum yum.
My dish looked better when i finished cooking it.very nice too.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 9, 2016)

Im not sure if curry is a generic term.I never heard the word used in india.If i make indian food its either curry(wet with rice)
or Bhirihani (dry with rice and mixed together)


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 9, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> Im not sure if curry is a generic term.I never heard the word used in india.If i make indian food its either curry(wet with rice)
> or Bhirihani (dry with rice and mixed together)


I worked in india and lived there month on month off for 2 years. Definitely heard the word there. There are wet and dry curries


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 9, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> I had a pad thai in Amsterdam a few years ago.It was abit dissapointing.i will make some soon.One of my faves is sea food tom yum.Yum yum.
> My dish looked better when i finished cooking it.very nice too.


Yeah we have a really good Thai restauraunt here and its one of my favs, pad thai and tom yum soup, fkn awesome


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## supreme bean (Jun 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I worked in india and lived there month on month off for 2 years. Definitely heard the word there. There are wet and dry curries


I thought curry in india was Masala.I think diet is a big concern here.My 50% asian diet really helps.Milk is very crap particularly.IMO.
I avoid eating out these days.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 9, 2016)

*"Masala i*s a mix that is added to meat or vegetables to make a curry. It can be a powder, like a *curry* powder but is usually a mixture of heated spices, garlic,chillis and either ginger or galangal pounded into a paste in a mortar and pestle. *Masala* is a hindi word for blend of spices"


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 9, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> View attachment 3703620


Good environment when frogs are present


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 9, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> I had a pad thai in Amsterdam a few years ago.It was abit dissapointing.i will make some soon.One of my faves is sea food tom yum.Yum yum.
> My dish looked better when i finished cooking it.very nice too.


so many tom tums at restaurants....do never say u want the hottest in the establishment lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah we have a really good Thai restauraunt here and its one of my favs, pad thai and tom yum soup, fkn awesome


I HAD some shark fin and soft shell crab the other day...awesome [email protected]! I think im do trunk to type propeerly


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> *"Masala i*s a mix that is added to meat or vegetables to make a curry. It can be a powder, like a *curry* powder but is usually a mixture of heated spices, garlic,chillis and either ginger or galangal pounded into a paste in a mortar and pestle. *Masala* is a hindi word for blend of spices"


Im inclined to agree.After 22 years and many thousands of beers........
In 6 months.Delhi-Kulu Valley-Ladakh-Delhi-Rajastan-Goa-Kerala-Tamil Nadu.
+2 months in Sri Lanka.

Hottest Food .Sri Lanki.One Egg curry at the YMCA .phew!


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Good environment when frogs are present


Try zooming in.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 9, 2016)

Were between Mumbai and a place called Kakinada (google it). We ended up with a nice staff house in the end, but not much out there. Yeah the chicken lollipops blistered my buddies roof of his mouth they were so spicy


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 9, 2016)

We had a barbeque pit built and I used to go down to local fresh fish market and pick up these fucking huge tiger prawns, beautiful tuna, & red fish for fucking nothing. It was awesome


----------



## TWS (Jun 9, 2016)

I luv curry .


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 9, 2016)

Me too.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 9, 2016)

.The town you stayed must be merciful for a sea breeze.I stayed in Kodaikanal.
The view was sublime.Really beautifull hillstation in the southern ghats.
Had a strong mushroom trip.The terraces miles away looked liked puppies rolling around in a basket.
If you squint abit,you can see the puppies.lol.


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2016)

Satay is Malaysian/Indonesian barbecued meat on sticks Supreme bean. I visited Kajang just outside Kuala Lumpur were it is said satay originated from. The Dutch having colonised Indonesia are very much into their satay. I had this at a local cafe tonight...chicken satay.(yup...I took a picture of my food hah). 
 
Of course with it being the Lowlands you also got frites with mayo. The Dutch have what they call Patatje oorlog / flip which is the war of the two sauces peanut sauce and mayonaise. Normally served on chips with raw onions....Google it, doesn't look the most appetising but is good when on the lash


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2016)

Oh. And of course an IPA from Jopen Brouwerij called Mooie Nel (beautiful Nel).


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 9, 2016)

when do we ever learn to NOT drink when we have issues tucked away in the brain that need to be dealt with sober ...ahh well hope everyones looking to a gd weekend


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 9, 2016)

Started mine early. They seem to last longer that way.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 9, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> when do we ever learn to NOT drink when we have issues tucked away in the brain that need to be dealt with sober ...ahh well hope everyones looking to a gd weekend


Yeah I always been good at tucking that shit away too, not the best way. The alcohol just brings it out . Hope you have a good one as well mate


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 9, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> .The town you stayed must be merciful for a sea breeze.I stayed in Kodaikanal.
> The view was sublime.Really beautifull hillstation in the southern ghats.
> Had a strong mushroom trip.The terraces miles away looked liked puppies rolling around in a basket.
> If you squint abit,you can see the puppies.lol.View attachment 3703793


Place I was in was certainly not that picturesque.... Though it was right on the coast.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 9, 2016)

DST said:


> Satay is Malaysian/Indonesian barbecued meat on sticks Supreme bean. I visited Kajang just outside Kuala Lumpur were it is said satay originated from. The Dutch having colonised Indonesia are very much into their satay. I had this at a local cafe tonight...chicken satay.(yup...I took a picture of my food hah).
> View attachment 3703847
> Of course with it being the Lowlands you also got frites with mayo. The Dutch have what they call Patatje oorlog / flip which is the war of the two sauces peanut sauce and mayonaise. Normally served on chips with raw onions....Google it, doesn't look the most appetising but is good when on the lash


And there I thought Satay was originally Indonesian. Yeah I have a few older Dutch mates here and they love their satays, understand there's some good ones that direction as well. Looks very tasty


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 9, 2016)

Two weeks ago the temperature was struggling to get into the 60s. Today it hit 95. Y'all can keep the hot weather!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 9, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Two weeks ago the temperature was struggling to get into the 60s. Today it hit 95. Y'all can keep the hot weather!


I love it. You can keep that cold shit


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 9, 2016)

The sun makes shit grow, the cold does not ..... Thats pretty resounding to me, hahahahaha


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I love it. You can keep that cold shit


Fuck, what cold? It barely even hit 0 last winter. Warmest winter in my memory.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 9, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> The sun makes shit grow, the cold does not ..... Thats pretty resounding to me, hahahahaha


If I want to grow shit I will keep that in mind.  j/k!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 9, 2016)

I think I may have said this before, but anyway...few years back I was working in Sakhalin Island Russia and I left here Christmas time and was high 30's here, landed there and it was -25. My fucking ears never cleared the whole 40 days I was there that trip. I fucking hated that shit after that


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 9, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Fuck, what cold? It barely even hit 0 last winter. Warmest winter in my memory.


My most optimal temps would be between 65-85 all year, but I'll take 70-120 too .


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 9, 2016)

ill take what ever wether throws at me providing im alive to put up with the conditions...nothing worse than being dead and not being able to put up with the weather


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 10, 2016)

DST said:


> Oh. And of course an IPA from Jopen Brouwerij called Mooie Nel (beautiful Nel).





DST said:


> Satay is Malaysian/Indonesian barbecued meat on sticks Supreme bean. I visited Kajang just outside Kuala Lumpur were it is said satay originated from. The Dutch having colonised Indonesia are very much into their satay. I had this at a local cafe tonight...chicken satay.(yup...I took a picture of my food hah).
> View attachment 3703847
> Of course with it being the Lowlands you also got frites with mayo. The Dutch have what they call Patatje oorlog / flip which is the war of the two sauces peanut sauce and mayonaise. Normally served on chips with raw onions....Google it, doesn't look the most appetising but is good when on the lash


Hi.Thanx for the info.I went to a restaurant called THE BREAKFAST CLUB one visit to amsterdam.It was AAAAAAAAAAAAmazing.
Have you heard of it.I dont think they even have a website.
Also a tiny indonesian place with revolving tables.I didnt make the most of the colonial-influenced chow .mainly chips.lol

I used to make a nice drop of IPA.

V.thanks for the Pics.Nice Hanuman (monkey god).
Heres one of my local snapshots.on its way..........


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 10, 2016)

Nice weather here.Untill today.
I have run out of herb.Catch you laters.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 10, 2016)

Warm weather is great for my injuries.Relaxes the bod.Helps one release tension.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> when do we ever learn to NOT drink when we have issues tucked away in the brain that need to be dealt with sober ...ahh well hope everyones looking to a gd weekend


Hi mate.4 weeks ago my son caused me ear damage .Doc says its incurable and called Barrell Trauma.Tinnutus and pain are the
symptoms.Last night my wife crushed my foot with her knee.Now im limping around.
The truth is.If i were to drink booze,I would probably express some serious indignation.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 10, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> Hi mate.4 weeks ago my son caused me ear damage .Doc says its incurable and called Barrell Trauma.Tinnutus and pain are the
> symptoms.Last night my wife crushed my foot with her knee.Now im limping around.
> The truth is.If i were to drink booze,I would probably express some serious indignation.


Thats no gd bout your hearing man...is it something that will get worse or just be a pita everyday ?
Im not gonna ask what was going on when your wife crushed your foot with her knee..
Theres only one position that comes to my dirty mind


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 10, 2016)

Im here @Vnsmkr 
6 strains in 3 days wish ya could try them with me


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Thats no gd bout your hearing man...is it something that will get worse or just be a pita everyday ?
> Im not gonna ask what was going on when your wife crushed your foot with her knee..
> Theres only one position that comes to my dirty mind


I was asleep.She was climbing over me,on the way for a piss.I woke up screaming.Cest la Vie.!
My hearing is a concern.Doctors cant do anything.
Im not holding any grudges, I think i can fix it anyway..


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 10, 2016)

I will fix it.But for now............This is a .!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im here @Vnsmkr
> 6 strains in 3 days wish ya could try them with me
> View attachment 3704441


Damnit man that all looks nice. Just ran out of the shit I was smoking too, awaiting chop. Luckily I have a pile coming down next week


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 10, 2016)

Random dribble: few weeks back I was about to take the kids to the beach to play and a neighbor who I dont like was downstairs yapping so I said (more to myself), we'll go in a few minutes when that dumb bitch goes home I dont feel like dealing with her. Both of my girls sitting there, "I dont like her too"; <good programming daddy. Few weeks go by and that same neighbor catches me on one of my "eager days" and says "your youngest daughter says you dont like me". I looked at her and said, whats a fkn 60 year old woman doing listening to 4 year old kids, are you a child too? Then I turned around and walked off.
About to go tell her this morning my kids only said that because thats what they hear me fucking say, get the motherfucking hint.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Random dribble: few weeks back I was about to take the kids to the beach to play and a neighbor who I dont like was downstairs yapping so I said (more to myself), we'll go in a few minutes when that dumb bitch goes home I dont feel like dealing with her. Both of my girls sitting there, "I dont like her too"; <good programming daddy. Few weeks go by and that same neighbor catches me on one of my "eager days" and says "your youngest daughter says you dont like me". I looked at her and said, whats a fkn 60 year old woman doing listening to 4 year old kids, are you a child too? Then I turned around and walked off.
> About to go tell her this morning my kids only said that because thats what they hear me fucking say, get the motherfucking hint.


Just tell her kids that young dont lie unless they think they are in trouble


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 10, 2016)

Nah I just want to be really blunt with her, nothing left for her to think anything is friendly. Old fucking hag pushes my buttons


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 10, 2016)

I was up scoping the copper rhino and it was almost all amber trichs so I went ahead and yanked her up, was planning on Tuesday anyway and its about to pour here so good choice I think. Hopefully I can get some pics of her when she is dry if these mother*ckers will hurry up and pull the trigger on start date fffffffffssssss


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Nah I just want to be really blunt with her, nothing left for her to think anything is friendly. Old fucking hag pushes my buttons


Just wait until she's being a complete asshole about something, then smile sweetly and say, "that's why the kids don't like you."


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Just wait until she's being a complete asshole about something, then smile sweetly and say, "that's why the kids don't like you."


"And that my dear old lady...is why your in the cunt basket "


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Damnit man that all looks nice. Just ran out of the shit I was smoking too, awaiting chop. Luckily I have a pile coming down next week


i have a 4 week wait.Its Dope Ramadam.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 11, 2016)

I went for a 35 mile bike ride this morning.Got home.Had a row with my wife.Lost the plot and kicked a door a and the surrounding
wall to pieces.Sometimes you need a storm to clear the air.
My wife was abit bemused.lol.
She went shopping while i removed the door frame and cleared up.When she got back.she said .Actually ,that looks good.
Does need abit of patching up.However.the door is history.
Time to invest in a punchbag.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Random dribble: few weeks back I was about to take the kids to the beach to play and a neighbor who I dont like was downstairs yapping so I said (more to myself), we'll go in a few minutes when that dumb bitch goes home I dont feel like dealing with her. Both of my girls sitting there, "I dont like her too"; <good programming daddy. Few weeks go by and that same neighbor catches me on one of my "eager days" and says "your youngest daughter says you dont like me". I looked at her and said, whats a fkn 60 year old woman doing listening to 4 year old kids, are you a child too? Then I turned around and walked off.
> About to go tell her this morning my kids only said that because thats what they hear me fucking say, get the motherfucking hint.


Do you chat with the nieghbors in vietnamese?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 11, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> i have a 4 week wait.Its Dope Ramadam.


Fuck that. I dont have dope ramadans hahaha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 11, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> I went for a 35 mile bike ride this morning.Got home.Had a row with my wife.Lost the plot and kicked a door a and the surrounding
> wall to pieces.Sometimes you need a storm to clear the air.
> My wife was abit bemused.lol.
> She went shopping while i removed the door frame and cleared up.When she got back.she said .Actually ,that looks good.
> ...


Know this feeling for sure......


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 11, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> Do you chat with the nieghbors in vietnamese?


Tell this one to get fucked in vietnamese that way its clear as if I say it in english she might think its some love. Usually its venglish hahaha, mix of both


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> "And that my dear old lady...is why your in the cunt basket "


The dear old cunt basket has been telling my 4 year old and 6 year old kids the problems she is having as she is too much of a stupid fucking cunt to just knock on the door and talk to an adult, so she waits until Im already in the house for the night and starts crying to my daughters. About to snatch this old bitch up, had enough


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 11, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> I went for a 35 mile bike ride this morning.Got home.Had a row with my wife.Lost the plot and kicked a door a and the surrounding
> wall to pieces.Sometimes you need a storm to clear the air.
> My wife was abit bemused.lol.
> She went shopping while i removed the door frame and cleared up.When she got back.she said .Actually ,that looks good.
> ...


Marital counseling? Divorce counsel? Small business in remodeling contracting?


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Marital counseling? Divorce counsel? Small business in remodeling contracting?


Nar.I wont be beating myself-up over it!


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> The dear old cunt basket has been telling my 4 year old and 6 year old kids the problems she is having as she is too much of a stupid fucking cunt to just knock on the door and talk to an adult, so she waits until Im already in the house for the night and starts crying to my daughters. About to snatch this old bitch up, had enough


Maybe she got some problems up top.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Know this feeling for sure......


Better to vent your fury on the un-living.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 15, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> Better to vent your fury on the un-living.


Yep but that shit hurts the hands too


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 15, 2016)

Whats up peeps. Beautiful sunny day here so far.

So still have 4 plants flowering here, 1x AG13 Haze x Biker Kush, 1x Copper Rhino, 2x Gage Aloha Grape Stompers. All will be ready in the next 2 - 4 weeks, the Haze cross being the farthest off.

I couldnt wait any more for new promix. Needed to get some seeds down so these all went into recycled stuff.

3 x Garlic Bud 98 x Vortex from @Mason Jar 92705
5 x Greenman Black Malawi
3 x Bodhi Synergy
5 x Bodhi Buddhas Hand
1 x HSO Green Crack
1 x HSO Blue Dream

Next set will be some Sincity crosses from @eastcoastmo and some @getawaymountain magic. Currently my brother has 1x Green Poison x Lemon Skunk running on that side of the world and its ~3 weeks old. I am waiting on him to send the beans across to me.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 15, 2016)

Awesome mate, looking forward to watching these babies grow. You've got a solid lineup there


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 15, 2016)

Man, RIU is fucked, I haven't received any notifications for your thread at all  
I'm sorry to hear about the shit you're going through with this woman (if you want to call her that). I hope you can get it sorted quick smart, you and your girls don't deserve that shit and negativity in your life!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 15, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Man, RIU is fucked, I haven't received any notifications for your thread at all
> I'm sorry to hear about the shit you're going through with this woman (if you want to call her that). I hope you can get it sorted quick smart, you and your girls don't deserve that shit and negativity in your life!


Its been pretty quiet over here anyway . Nae worries, getting shit sorted. One of my old mates who used to pick up nepali from me just rang and said he was going to have to pass on anything in the future as his wife doesnt like him stoned, fucking pussy, BUT he can go down to the bar and get pissed out of his fucking head. Stupid ass people


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Its been pretty quiet over here anyway . Nae worries, getting shit sorted. One of my old mates who used to pick up nepali from me just rang and said he was going to have to pass on anything in the future as his wife doesnt like him stoned, fucking pussy, BUT he can go down to the bar and get pissed out of his fucking head. Stupid ass people


Good stuff man, hope it stays that way! 
Lol, yeah, as if getting pissed out of your head isn't worse than being stoned...people's logic baffles me sometimes!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 15, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> people's logic baffles me sometimes


In this case for sure, its not logic its pure stupidity. Illogic more like


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Fuck that. I dont have dope ramadans hahaha


Infidel.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 16, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> Infidel.


Shit. How do you think Muslims survive Ramadan themselves? Lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 16, 2016)

I am an infidel. Fasting is great until you are a bunch of men working offshore and fucking people are falling out because they wont fucking drink water etc.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I am an infidel. Fasting is great until you are a bunch of men working offshore and fucking people are falling out because they wont fucking drink water etc.


Sounds like a nice big greasy predawn breakfast is in order. Of course they'll skip the bacon, sausage and ham... ya know, the best parts!


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yep but that shit hurts the hands too


Sometimes.


Vnsmkr said:


> I am an infidel. Fasting is great until you are a bunch of men working offshore and fucking people are falling out because they wont fucking drink water etc.


Cant see the point myself.However,im trying to get more self-control.Abstinence never hurt anyone.
Im quite comfortable not smoking.Weed will be such a pleasure when it comes.I might even stop smoking it before breakfast....


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 16, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> Sometimes.
> 
> Cant see the point myself.However,im trying to get more self-control.Abstinence never hurt anyone.
> Im quite comfortable not smoking.Weed will be such a pleasure when it comes.I might even stop smoking it before breakfast....


I stopped smoking for 11 years. I wasn't able to stop until I had smoked up all the weed I had, but after that I never had any real problems stopping. I used to dream about smoking all the time though. Since I started back, I don't dream about anything anymore.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 16, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I stopped smoking for 11 years. I wasn't able to stop until I had smoked up all the weed I had, but after that I never had any real problems stopping. I used to dream about smoking all the time though. Since I started back, I don't dream about anything anymore.


Hi.I quit booze after a 30 year habit.Thats enuf quitting .If you like dreaming.Have some melatonin.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 16, 2016)

supreme bean said:


> Hi.I quit booze after a 30 year habit.Thats enuf quitting .If you like dreaming.Have some melatonin.


Smoking puts me in a deeper sleep, so I dream less. When I first stopped smoking, my dreams were so intense. I had smoked from age 13 until I was 43. Hadn't really thought that much about not dreaming, until I started having four or five long complicated dreams a night.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 16, 2016)

I read an article few days ago about how cannabis "overrides" dream state and I can definitely relate to that. I dont dream fuckall and if I do dream I definitely dont remember them. When I am at work and unable to consume anything for a month then my dreams come and go.
Summer solstice and full moon in a few days, http://www.almanac.com/blog/astronomy/astronomy/summer-solstice-full-moon-june


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 16, 2016)

I didnt start smoking untill my mid twenties.I had a freaky dream this morning about ghosts i think.gave me the willies.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I read an article few days ago about how cannabis "overrides" dream state and I can definitely relate to that. I dont dream fuckall and if I do dream I definitely dont remember them. When I am at work and unable to consume anything for a month then my dreams come and go.
> Summer solstice and full moon in a few days, http://www.almanac.com/blog/astronomy/astronomy/summer-solstice-full-moon-june


I must remember to take some drugs on the summer solstice.
check out melatonin.first time i took it i had the most vivid dream ever.very lucid too.like i could do want i wanted.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Summer solstice and full moon in a few days, http://www.almanac.com/blog/astronomy/astronomy/summer-solstice-full-moon-june


Clank, clank goes the chains on the solar roller coaster as it nears the top of the ride. Get ready for the plunge down the other side.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 17, 2016)

I enjoy listening to Frenchy. This is a good vid


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 17, 2016)

hows your weekend looking bro? I havnt forgotten the beans mate no escuse really for a 5 min drive to post them I just been really busy with spur of the moment renovations to my house..its all gd saying fuck it we will take that wall out and open up the living area but when u start taking the face off to be greeted by steel frame that is a mirror image in that theres 2 wheels cos that's where the house joins..holy fuck nine 5 inch steel cutting blades and two 9 inch blades...that's a lot of gd old aussie made steel ( house is 30 yrs old) its definitely aussie made!! everything now is cheaper imported Chinese steel


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 17, 2016)

works on hold tho now ...beer n cone time work recommences in a days time lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 18, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> works on hold tho now ...beer n cone time work recommences in a days time lol


Yeah I am hash and pipe time atm


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 18, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> hows your weekend looking bro? I havnt forgotten the beans mate no escuse really for a 5 min drive to post them I just been really busy with spur of the moment renovations to my house..its all gd saying fuck it we will take that wall out and open up the living area but when u start taking the face off to be greeted by steel frame that is a mirror image in that theres 2 wheels cos that's where the house joins..holy fuck nine 5 inch steel cutting blades and two 9 inch blades...that's a lot of gd old aussie made steel ( house is 30 yrs old) its definitely aussie made!! everything now is cheaper imported Chinese steel


Its all good, kids went to wife's friends house so its all quiet. Thinking about filling the kiddie pool up on the roof and sitting my fatass in it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 18, 2016)

Hand full of beans popped up this morning. Nice to see some new kids coming up around here


----------



## TWS (Jun 18, 2016)

Your wife's not gonna like that .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 18, 2016)

She doesnt mind until they start budding. Then she wants them gone as quickly as possible


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 21, 2016)

Added 13 more beans to pop today so its like this, Fukn snails topped 3 seedlings so will go into starter cups 1st on those. Some in 1 gallon, some in cups, some in dvd case

8 x Garlic Bud 98 x Vortex from @Mason Jar 92705
3 x Platinum Delights x Sinmints from @eastcoastmo 
2 x Sinmints x BLP from @eastcoastmo 
5 x Greenman Black Malawi
3 x Bodhi Synergy
5 x Bodhi Buddhas Hand
1 x HSO Green Crack
1 x HSO Blue Dream

1x Green Poison x Lemon Skunk (Louisiana) from @getawaymountain


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Jun 21, 2016)

Can't wait to see some pics once they get going! I have a feeling that the GB98xVortex will do really good outside in your environment. The one I have from seed, inside, is a low yielder but is covered in resin, looks dank and soon to come down. + no late term nanners to be seen


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 22, 2016)

http://farmersalmanac.com/home-garden/2016/06/20/what-to-plant-to-keep-bugs-away/


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> http://farmersalmanac.com/home-garden/2016/06/20/what-to-plant-to-keep-bugs-away/


Garlic and marigolds.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> http://farmersalmanac.com/home-garden/2016/06/20/what-to-plant-to-keep-bugs-away/


Good info man!! Cheers


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 22, 2016)

Im gonna sort you out before friday bro


----------



## TWS (Jun 22, 2016)

Marigolds attract mites like tomato plants. 
Full speed !


----------



## Smidge34 (Jun 22, 2016)

Man I know that's how I got my spider mites in my indoor grow last year that I've been battling ever since: tomatoes. I raise lots of older heirlooms pesticide free and would freely go from my outdoor to indoor garden. Not smart at all.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 23, 2016)

13 for 13 on the GB98 x Vortex (, Sinmints/Platinum Delights/Blue Lime Pie crosses (5). Some into 1 gallon to replace the Black Malawi's since they got flooded and some into starter cups.

Plus I added 3x 707 Headbands and 2 more Blue Dreams germinating


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> 13 for 13 on the GB98 x Vortex (, Sinmints/Platinum Delights/Blue Lime Pie crosses (5). Some into 1 gallon to replace the Black Malawi's since they got flooded and some into starter cups.
> 
> Plus I added 3x 707 Headbands and 2 more Blue Dreams germinating


Woo hoo!! Let the games begin


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im gonna sort you out before friday bro


well that didn't happen lol


----------



## WV: Jetson (Jun 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> 13 for 13 on the GB98 x Vortex (, Sinmints/Platinum Delights/Blue Lime Pie crosses (5). Some into 1 gallon to replace the Black Malawi's since they got flooded and some into starter cups.
> 
> Plus I added 3x 707 Headbands and 2 more Blue Dreams germinating


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 28, 2016)

Been raining pretty hard and furious here daily with some high winds. I counted 13 seedlings this morning. All of the GBx Vortex crosses, 2x Plat Delights crosses, Green Crack, few Buddhas Hand & a few Synergy remain. Im not trying to plant anything else outside until this shit calms the fuck down.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 28, 2016)

Bloody hell man, sounds fuckin hectic!! Hope they all survive for you mate!!


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Been raining pretty hard and furious here daily with some high winds. I counted 13 seedlings this morning. All of the GBx Vortex crosses, 2x Plat Delights crosses, Green Crack, few Buddhas Hand & a few Synergy remain. Im not trying to plant anything else outside until this shit calms the fuck down.


They call those typhoons there, right? 

Here in Colorado, we call it a lil crummy weather...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 28, 2016)

They do when there are typhoons. Just shitty weather here too during rainy season.


----------



## DST (Jun 29, 2016)

Been raining here for a few days now.....with the odd sunny spell. Warm, damp, not the greatest conditions.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 29, 2016)

DST said:


> Been raining here for a few days now.....with the odd sunny spell. Warm, damp, not the greatest conditions.


So fucking windy here when it is raining it just blows off which is a good thing I guess. The fact that the wind fucking tears up all sorts of shit is not


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 29, 2016)

Usually I move all the seedlings off of the table which is under the overhang, but fuck it they are going to grow there for a while. Not playing the move shit 2 or 3 times a day. If they make it, they can go through most anything.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Usually I move all the seedlings off of the table which is under the overhang, but fuck it they are going to grow there for a while. Not playing the move shit 2 or 3 times a day. If they make it, they can go through most anything.


I have a lot of Respect for the risks outdoor growers face. 

In my carefully created space, I'm optimizing inputs in a fully controllable environment. If something goes wrong, it's on me. 

Much different.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 30, 2016)

So looks like it may be a dry few days so moved the seedlings out, there are 14 of them and I just added 3 into dvd case to fill in the last of the 1 gallon pots (BLPxSinmints @eastcoastmo ). AG13 Haze x Biker Kush seems like its taking forever and a day to flower, but I guess I am so accustomed to 9-10 week strains, a 13 weeker just seems long (though nothing like the local piff flower times ). I guess she has another 3-4 weeks by sight (I did pull a few small rotted portions out of her) And there is 1 Aloha Grape Stomper that probably has 2-3 weeks. Sorry about the lack of pictures, but due to lack of money there is a general lack of everything here at the moment.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jun 30, 2016)

Glad your weather eased up a little. I've had 2-3 days of thunderstorms with about a week or so more ahead. But I'm not bitching yet. I'm so tired of carrying water.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 30, 2016)

Good news mate, they'll enjoy the sunshine for sure


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> So looks like it may be a dry few days so moved the seedlings out, there are 14 of them and I just added 3 into dvd case to fill in the last of the 1 gallon pots (BLPxSinmints @eastcoastmo ). AG13 Haze x Biker Kush seems like its taking forever and a day to flower, but I guess I am so accustomed to 9-10 week strains, a 13 weeker just seems long (though nothing like the local piff flower times ). I guess she has another 3-4 weeks by sight (I did pull a few small rotted portions out of her) And there is 1 Aloha Grape Stomper that probably has 2-3 weeks. Sorry about the lack of pictures, but due to lack of money there is a general lack of everything here at the moment.


Got a break in the weather gd stuff man


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 30, 2016)

Getting evening showers here, perfectly timed to interfere with grilling some burgers and brats tonight. 

I ended up damp, but dinner was still a great success!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 30, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Getting evening showers here, perfectly timed to interfere with grilling some burgers and brats tonight.
> 
> I ended up damp, but dinner was still a great success!


Sounds nice. I could use a burger at this point


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Sounds nice. I could use a burger at this point


After living with my girlfriend's Chinese family for a couple of years, I had a real live actual Big Mac Attack. 

It was sooooooooo disappointing, the burger just didn't live up to my fevered imaginings, lol

Tonight's burgers were much better!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> After living with my girlfriend's Chinese family for a couple of years, I had a real live actual Big Mac Attack.
> 
> It was sooooooooo disappointing, the burger just didn't live up to my fevered imaginings, lol
> 
> Tonight's burgers were much better!


Lol i.love making home made hamburgers...brats ? We call bad kids here brats


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Lol i.love making home made hamburgers...brats ? We call bad kids here brats


bratwurst sausages


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 1, 2016)

haha here too the kids


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 1, 2016)

I wish I had some fukn money to buy hamburger meat ha ha. Yeah its bad at this point, wait another week they say, sick of fucking waiting another week stupid cunts


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Lol i.love making home made hamburgers...brats ? We call bad kids here brats


Do they taste good once grilled? 

Bratwurst, a variety of German sausage.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I wish I had some fukn money to buy hamburger meat ha ha. Yeah its bad at this point, wait another week they say, sick of fucking waiting another week stupid cunts


I always try to get two jobs, then choose the better terms. This isn't a great time to be in the oil patch, prices are depressed so there's not a lot of exploration and drilling going on at the moment.


----------



## Soilgrownsmile (Jul 1, 2016)

It's bowl thirty again vns


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Do they taste good once grilled?
> 
> Bratwurst, a variety of German sausage.


They do
Yes the old brattwurst with a helping of sauerkraut on the top mmmm


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Jul 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> bratwurst sausages


That's what I'm talking about! Since I started smoking again, the wife said I'm getting fat. Those 36" waist Levis aren't working anymore Lets eat!


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Jul 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I wish I had some fukn money to buy hamburger meat ha ha. Yeah its bad at this point, wait another week they say, sick of fucking waiting another week stupid cunts


Dude, I know how you feel. I heard the same thing, "we're moving people around etc etc, just hang in there." I thought for sure I would have the job by the end of March but that didn't work out. Just hang in there and be persistant.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I always try to get two jobs, then choose the better terms. This isn't a great time to be in the oil patch, prices are depressed so there's not a lot of exploration and drilling going on at the moment.


Yeah I been trying that for a year now, gotta get 1 first. Its the whole industry as Im not in the drilling part of it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 1, 2016)

Soilgrownsmile said:


> It's bowl thirty again vns


Yeah I dont discriminate as far as times go, its always that time here. SSV never gets turned off and its within arms reach


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 1, 2016)

Mason Jar 92705 said:


> That's what I'm talking about! Since I started smoking again, the wife said I'm getting fat. Those 36" waist Levis aren't working anymore Lets eat!


I got a solution for you , be broke and you can smoke as much as you want. Hungry, better add some water to that shit


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah I been trying that for a year now, gotta get 1 first. Its the whole industry as Im not in the drilling part of it


Even so, all oil patch jobs flow from the per barrel price. While it's down, everyone suffers.

If Saudi Arabia's propaganda is to be believed, the world won't be needing so much fossil fuel going forward.

I'm not buying it for a second.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Even so, all oil patch jobs flow from the per barrel price. While it's down, everyone suffers.
> 
> If Saudi Arabia's propaganda is to be believed, the world won't be needing so much fossil fuel going forward.
> 
> I'm not buying it for a second.


Its all about politics & cash...The media spew is bullshit


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 1, 2016)

I have friends working in Saudi now and it is absolutely booming. Its never stopped booming!!!!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 1, 2016)

Yeah Aloe is some good shit for plants and for us! http://www.dietoflife.com/50-reasons-aloe-vera-amazing-health/


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I have friends working in Saudi now and it is absolutely booming. Its never stopped booming!!!!!!


Hit them up for a job!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Hit them up for a job!


Stay here and be broke before I go work for fucking minimum wage there. 150 bucks a day


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 1, 2016)

I got the sack a 8 weeks ago...ive watched my saving dwindle from 37k to 15k in that time only cos i cleared my debts and accounts i owed etc.
Now im starting to get worried as i still havnt been given a couple jobs i was promised.
I got 4 ppl permanent employment when they were new in my town now i just need some karma back for fucks sake.
Theres plenty worse off like you VN cash wise but im a deep thinker...i may as well be bankrupt now 
Time for another pipe


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I got the sack a 8 weeks ago...ive watched my saving dwindle from 37k to 15k in that time only cos i cleared my debts and accounts i owed etc.
> Now im starting to get worried as i still havnt been given a couple jobs i was promised.
> I got 4 ppl permanent employment when they were new in my town now i just need some karma back for fucks sake.
> Theres plenty worse off like you VN cash wise but im a deep thinker...i may as well be bankrupt now
> ...


Shit holmes I been "bankrupt" so to speak for better part of 6 months, as in zero/zilch/nada. Yes it fucking sucks. And I hear you 1000 fucking percent on the karma deal. In my lifetime I have given alot of shit, a whole fucking lot, but the return, in any shape or form, has yet to come back, especially in the form of a job. I need some more smoke so I quit thinking


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 2, 2016)

Nutrient Deficiencies and Excesses
http://ww2.marijuanagrowing.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/CannabisPoster4000.jpg


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 2, 2016)

Man so baked 
I left my monument at the beach house 
Bubblegum surprised fuck out of me when i opened the jars after what i think would be a 8 week cure...lollyshop smell and so smooth to choof on


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Man so baked
> I left my monument at the beach house
> Bubblegum surprised fuck out of me when i opened the jars after what i think would be a 8 week cure...lollyshop smell and so smooth to choof on View attachment 3723179


My bubblegum is sooooooooo yummy


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 3, 2016)

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/10744496


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 3, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/10744496


shit we know all about it here. on the news every fucking day. nothing nice. thats a fucking dumbass title of an article


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> shit we know all about it here. on the news every fucking day. nothing nice. thats a fucking dumbass title of an article


It's HuffPost, you can't expect better lol


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 3, 2016)

Another HuffPost article, this time a bit more positive; 

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/10775836

I'm gonna be a weed smoker until I can't remember why!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 3, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Another HuffPost article, this time a bit more positive;
> 
> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/10775836
> 
> I'm gonna be a weed smoker until I can't remember why!


Yep thats been in the news alot lately. Awesome this plant


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yep thats been in the news alot lately. Awesome this plant


Well fuck, I've officially been down in my hole- err, 'secret underground laboratory' too long.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 3, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/10744496


http://www.thanhniennews.com/society/formosa-unit-owns-up-to-fish-kill-disaster-commits-to-500-million-compensation-63688.html

Formosa Ha Tinh Steel Corp. (FHS) has apologized for causing an environment disaster in central Vietnam and promised to pay US$500 million in compensation, the Vietnamese government said Thursday afternoon.
FHS, a subsidiary of Taiwan's Formosa Plastics, has been in hot water over the past two months after hundred of tons of fish washed ashore in April in four central Vietnamese provinces Ha Tinh, Quang Binh, Quang Tri and Thua Thien-Hue. The steel mill is in its final stage of construction in Ha Tinh's Vung Ang Industrial Zone.
More than 100 scientists, including foreign experts, joined an investigation into the mass fish deaths, Minister Mai Tien Dung, Chairman of the Office of the Government, said at a long-awaited press conference in Hanoi Thursday afternoon.
They found out that industrial waste containing phenol, cyanide and iron hydroxides in the water killed the fish. The source of the waste was traced back to FHS, according to Minister Dung.
FHS on June 28 took responsibility for the "serious environmental incident," after multiple meetings between Vietnam's environment ministry and related agencies and FHS as well as Formosa Plastics, Dung said.
The company committed to apologize to the Vietnamese people and government for the disaster and pay VND11.5 trillion (US$500 million) in compensating local people's economic losses, supporting them to find news jobs and treating polluted sea environment, he said.


It also promised to repair its waste treatment system and cooperate with responsible government agencies to monitor sea environment.
FHS would suffer legal punishments if it repeated violations of Vietnam's environment protection regulations, Dung said.
In a letter made public hours before the press conference, Chuan Yuan-Cheng, chairman of FHS, said that the investigation had found that subcontractors' faults during the trial phase of operation had killed the fish.
"We respect the government's investigation results and are cooperating with the authorities to handle and mitigate the consequences," he said in the letter written in Vietnamese.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 3, 2016)

I'm not seeing a lot of official repression of the free press... HuffPost seems to be misguided. Imagine that.


----------



## 757growin (Jul 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I got the sack a 8 weeks ago...ive watched my saving dwindle from 37k to 15k in that time only cos i cleared my debts and accounts i owed etc.
> Now im starting to get worried as i still havnt been given a couple jobs i was promised.
> I got 4 ppl permanent employment when they were new in my town now i just need some karma back for fucks sake.
> Theres plenty worse off like you VN cash wise but im a deep thinker...i may as well be bankrupt now
> ...


Put that ganja on the market @2800 a unit. That'd give some breathing room.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 3, 2016)

757growin said:


> Put that ganja on the market @2800 a unit. That'd give some breathing room.


hahaha that was the absolute 1st thing that popped in my head when I saw the post too. Nothing but empty jars in mine now


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 3, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm not seeing a lot of official repression of the free press... HuffPost seems to be misguided. Imagine that.


Not much at all huh. Now, it wouldnt be in my best interest to go talk shit about the country on social media then we would see things being repressed, but I dont have time for that sort of shit, not my m.o.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 3, 2016)

757growin said:


> Put that ganja on the market @2800 a unit. That'd give some breathing room.


Done a half unit for 1600 yest 
I wont touch the jars thats personal


----------



## 757growin (Jul 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Done a half unit for 1600 yest
> I wont touch the jars thats personal


Turn all that trim and garbage bud into gold oil! Then ya don't mind selling those pretty nugs. At least I don't.  but I hope shit works out for you and vn. That is a tough spot to be in. Been there myself and it was a rough ride.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 3, 2016)

757growin said:


> Turn all that trim and garbage bud into gold oil! Then ya don't mind selling those pretty nugs. At least I don't.  but I hope shit works out for you and vn. That is a tough spot to be in. Been there myself and it was a rough ride.


vns worse off the poor lad im ok set myself up for coin when I knew I was getting the sack one month prior...but I hate the fact im now diving into hard earned savings till I score work..hopefully something comes thru next 3 weeks im thinking otherwise ill prob have to invest inside


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 3, 2016)

Yeah I got laid off out of nowhere, whacked, scored another contract immediately which was then put on hold due to declining oil prices, last month that contract was cancelled. In the middle of all this shit, the same company which laid me off called me back, offered me a job back, flew me to houston, then told me either move here or no job, so I flew back home. Money been gone since February. I am waiting on an offer now and have my name in for a few local contract tenders so something is fucking breaking soon. I always remember old friends of mine saying they were broke, but broke was you had a few hundred dollars, with this bullshit I entered a new phase of broke, there is zero fucking money as in no dollars. Just vaped some hash re: the novel


----------



## Mohican (Jul 3, 2016)

I was laid off in 2014 and I worked odd jobs and had a few bad jobs up until May. It was tough but we just went back to college mode and ate spaghetti and chili! 

The Job I have now is only a one-year contract and it could end sooner.

Sending good vibes your way!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 3, 2016)

Thanks Mo, back at ya


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 3, 2016)

I've been broke, and beyond. Little else in my experience gives one the motivation to make the most of a big opportunity than the memory of hardship.

I have a chance to make something big happen, it's why I'm working so hard now.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 3, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I've been broke, and beyond. Little else in my experience gives one the motivation to make the most of a big opportunity than the memory of hardship.
> 
> I have a chance to make something big happen, it's why I'm working so hard now.


Its so fucking stupid to me that useless paper has so much control over us. Its really the fucking dumbest shit ever imo


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Its so fucking stupid to me that useless paper has so much control over us. Its really the fucking dumbest shit ever imo


It's not the paper itself, it's the fact that we give too much power to those who can claim more of it- and use it to make others do their dirty work.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 3, 2016)

i wipe my arse on paper..just not hat kind of paper


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> i wipe my arse on paper..just not hat kind of paper


The paper we wipe our asses with is much cleaner.


----------



## TWS (Jul 3, 2016)

Nope.....it's not......I can prove it .


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 3, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> It's not the paper itself, it's the fact that we give too much power to those who can claim more of it- and use it to make others do their dirty work.


Yessir. The concept -- your labor on a piece of paper is good. Unfortunately the fuckers that make the rules are bought and paid for by the ones with the money. Tell me how that works out lmao.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 3, 2016)

the thing is regardless of how one complains about money when we have it we don't complain do we?


----------



## 757growin (Jul 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> the thing is regardless of how one complains about money when we have it we don't complain do we?


I usually feel guilty then. But sometimes it's fun!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 3, 2016)

Plain and simple humans are fucking morons. 
Ruby I dont complain but I always think this way, its fucking ridiculous people need money for fucking life, to live, to eat


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 3, 2016)

And landlord just told wife if rent not paid this week the house is gone. Week just got better


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> the thing is regardless of how one complains about money when we have it we don't complain do we?


Some guy named Pink Floyd had something to say about it, IIRC.

...so don't give me that do goody good bullshit!


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 3, 2016)

757growin said:


> I usually feel guilty then. But sometimes it's fun!


Hookers n blow will make that feeling go away, promise.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Plain and simple humans are fucking morons.
> Ruby I dont complain but I always think this way, its fucking ridiculous people need money for fucking life, to live, to eat


Wasnt digging at you anyway bro


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> And landlord just told wife if rent not paid this week the house is gone. Week just got better


How much it cost to rent there bro ? Just trying to see what it costs in aussie dollars


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 4, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Hookers n blow will make that feeling go away, promise.


Just a hooker i can piss on is gd enough for me


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> How much it cost to rent there bro ? Just trying to see what it costs in aussie dollars


it varies anywhere from 250-1500 usd (or more for company housing), 700 for us.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Wasnt digging at you anyway bro


I know ya werent mate. I feel very strongly about that point


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Just a hooker i can piss on is gd enough for me


If it's your kink, man-


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> it varies anywhere from 250-1500 usd (or more for company housing), 700 for us.


so its still around 200 a week aussie dollars...still a lot


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 4, 2016)

That's way more than I figured rent would be there.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 4, 2016)

If one were a single man could be done alot cheaper. 4 br house


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 4, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> That's way more than I figured rent would be there.


Thats what i thought as i asked


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 4, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> That's way more than I figured rent would be there.


Comparable across Asia. Rented a 3br condo in Penang, Malaysia for 600 dollars. Why did you assume it was much less? Gotta consider I got the whole family living with us


----------



## TWS (Jul 4, 2016)

Hookers and cocaine ! 
Right on !


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 4, 2016)

I just figured VN was way cheaper rent. Seven hundred bones a month will get you a decent place in Kentucky.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 4, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I just figured VN was way cheaper rent. Seven hundred bones a month will get you a decent place in Kentucky.


Hmmmm... Vietnam vs Kentucky. 

NOT a tough call!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 4, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Hmmmm... Vietnam vs Kentucky.
> 
> NOT a tough call!


About like Vietnam vs Louisiana


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 4, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Hmmmm... Vietnam vs Kentucky.
> 
> NOT a tough call!


It wouldn't be a tough call for me neither bro, but it wouldn't be in Vietnam. I like 4 seasons, the Constitution and the fact I don't have to fuck with the lame stream here unless I want to. We can skin a buck, we can run a trot line....


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 4, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> It wouldn't be a tough call for me neither bro, but it wouldn't be in Vietnam. I like 4 seasons, the Constitution and the fact I don't have to fuck with the lame stream here unless I want to. We can skin a buck, we can run a trot line....


Different strokes.

Just don't fool yourself into thinking there's a lot of difference in governance between the two. Don't believe me? Try publicly bucking the right wing establishment and you'll understand why the initials are KY.


----------



## TWS (Jul 4, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I just figured VN was way cheaper rent. Seven hundred bones a month will get you a decent place in Kentucky.


That's for the penthouse.
If the f $!#/ don't take a job soon it's gonna be a grass house in the rice fields.


----------



## TWS (Jul 4, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Different strokes.
> 
> Just don't fool yourself into thinking there's a lot of difference in governance between the two. Don't believe me? Try publicly bucking the right wing establishment and you'll understand why the initials are KY.


Trump !


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 4, 2016)

TWS said:


> Trump !


In the game of the dog with less fleas, he will have to do.


----------



## TWS (Jul 4, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> In the game of the dog with less fleas, he will have to do.


I know some bitch who's covered in them.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 4, 2016)

TWS said:


> Trump !


Bernie Sanders. But America isn't getting the A this election.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 4, 2016)

Happy Fourth VN:



Sucks about the landlord!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 4, 2016)

Constitution, you crack me the fuck up. As Tty says different strokes, but I can promise I am much more free to do wtf I want right here


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 4, 2016)

I'm glad you're happy and I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 4, 2016)

Likewise bro.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 4, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I'm glad you're happy and I'll take your word for it.





Vnsmkr said:


> Likewise bro.


Now why can't everyone on this site disagree so amicably?


----------



## TWS (Jul 4, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Now why can't everyone on this site disagree so amicably?


Because it is no fun.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 4, 2016)

TWS said:


> Because it is no fun.


If screaming at people from behind their keyboard is fun, they need a new hobby lol


----------



## Mohican (Jul 4, 2016)

Gardening is fun!






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 4, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Gardening is fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know anyone here into that.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 4, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Now why can't everyone on this site disagree so amicably?


because there a lot of fuckwits on here (and in the world in general) that act like they are 3


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 4, 2016)

TWS said:


> That's for the penthouse.
> If the f $!#/ don't take a job soon it's gonna be a grass house in the rice fields.


I could do that route actually, but it wouldnt be a family affair . I got a mtg - interview in the morning for some contract work offshore here for 2 months to hold me over until these other fuckers mull things over and score a contract so I can take over for them here


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 4, 2016)

My parents didnt raise a fucking quitter......


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 4, 2016)

The seedlings which made it through the wave of high winds and rain are looking good. They are all in 1 gallon square pots and I started them all in about 1/2 gallon soil mix. I topped them up today so they all got full gallons.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 5, 2016)

My rooters in coco under COB LED are some of the healthiest plants I've seen in a long time. I'm happy I switched away from bare root hydro. It's still hydroponics- I'm using exactly the same nutes- but the plants really thrive in the coco perlite mixture.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 5, 2016)

Cool, I usually use straight promix for seedlings but all these went into recycled soil and they look fine


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 6, 2016)

Man it must be turmeric season and I must have had orange ginger in just about every pot as they popping up everywhere , not complaining, I love it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 7, 2016)

Entertaining myself today


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 7, 2016)

Check em out @Smidge34 . Think they have a white baby jesus manning the admission booth? 
http://theintellectualist.co/noahs-ark-officially-opens-in-kentucky-visitors-encounter-sleeping-dinosaurs-inside-grand-vessel/


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## ttystikk (Jul 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


>


Vietnam is often depicted as being backward and lawless.

On the other hand, cops don't just go around shooting people on a regular basis, do they? 

And America is the 'civilised' country?!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Vietnam is often depicted as being backward and lawless.
> 
> On the other hand, cops don't just go around shooting people on a regular basis, do they?
> 
> And America is the 'civilised' country?!


You would never see that here, so the answer is quite simple, America is the fucking backward one. I saw this clearly after travelling around and working in some of the places the West deems thirdworld


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You would never see that here, so the answer is quite simple, America is the fucking backward one. I saw this clearly after travelling around and working in some of the places the West deems thirdworld


You're packing to the choir. America acts like am insane schoolyard bully, towards other countries and towards its own citizens. 

We either get a handle on it or America's golden era is over.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You're packing to the choir. America acts like am insane schoolyard bully, towards other countries and towards its own citizens.
> 
> We either get a handle on it or America's golden era is over.


Its been over


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 7, 2016)

I haven't been comfortable with society in general since the Internet age. I understand now how old people used to say the world had passed them by, cause I look around today at this batshit crazy world and smh lmao. And pot is illegal in most places, like that is so bad compared to the shit going on and endorsed as OK by msm. Give me the simplicity of 70s and 80s and the world before 24 hour entertainment media masquerading as NEWS ffs. I preferred being ignorant to the lies of the world.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 7, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I haven't been comfortable with society in general since the Internet age. I understand now how old people used to say the world had passed them by, cause I look around today at this batshit crazy world and smh lmao. And pot is illegal in most places, like that is so bad compared to the shit going on and endorsed as OK by msm. Give me the simplicity of 70s and 80s and the world before 24 hour entertainment media masquerading as NEWS ffs. I preferred being ignorant to the lies of the world.


feel ya smidge and not in any queer sort of way.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 7, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I haven't been comfortable with society in general since the Internet age. I understand now how old people used to say the world had passed them by, cause I look around today at this batshit crazy world and smh lmao. And pot is illegal in most places, like that is so bad compared to the shit going on and endorsed as OK by msm. Give me the simplicity of 70s and 80s and the world before 24 hour entertainment media masquerading as NEWS ffs. I preferred being ignorant to the lies of the world.


I have a strong anti-social streak. I love it when I go a day or two without seeing anyone but my wife. I do work with the public, but I sit in my office and don't go down and mix with them unless they need something.

As far as news, I gave it up almost 8 years ago when the country went crazy over the election. Don't miss it a bit. Sometimes when I can't sleep, I will listen to the BBC at night on the NPR stations. Still the same sucky news, but it just sounds better with their news readers. {and it helps me sleep}


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 7, 2016)

I go days ignoring the news, then I'll take a peak, then a few more days. I'm getting there.

Oh yeah, anti-social as fuck I am.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 7, 2016)

I shake my head each time I go to the airport and see all range of human beings occupying themselves with a phone or a fucking tablet from 9 to 90


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 7, 2016)

I havent viewed "news" in a few years now. I dont even get the urge to look.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 7, 2016)

Well was up looking over the Haze cross today and I ended up cutting alot of rot out of it so I yanked it up. Lesson learned there, should have pried all the buds away from the main stalk long ago, not enough airflow earlier on. Probably 3 weeks early anyway, but once I cut all the rot out of it, maybe just make some butter with it. Still an Aloha Grape Stomper flowering and the rest are babies, literally


----------



## 757growin (Jul 7, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I haven't been comfortable with society in general since the Internet age. I understand now how old people used to say the world had passed them by, cause I look around today at this batshit crazy world and smh lmao. And pot is illegal in most places, like that is so bad compared to the shit going on and endorsed as OK by msm. Give me the simplicity of 70s and 80s and the world before 24 hour entertainment media masquerading as NEWS ffs. I preferred being ignorant to the lies of the world.


The simplicity of the 80s.. Except for the CIA caused crack epedemic I think radical jihadist, got there hate of the West around that time too.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 7, 2016)

Talking about the simplicity in our everyday lives. In the 80s we weren't inundated with thousands of experts and 24/7 access to news.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 7, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Talking about the simplicity in our everyday lives. In the 80s we weren't inundated with thousands of experts and 24/7 access to news.


I remember I was in Norfolk in the Navy around 81-82. I would hurry home from the ship everyday to watch re-runs of Soap. Since I had never had cable as a kid, it was new to me. That was my cutting edge media.


----------



## 757growin (Jul 8, 2016)

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/oil-gas-industry-could-hire-132744732.html

Was reading this and thought of you. Hoe thing work out for you over the next couple days


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Jul 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I shake my head each time I go to the airport and see all range of human beings occupying themselves with a phone or a fucking tablet from 9 to 90


You shake your head and I just argue to myself lol. And it's driving too and it's always a woman yapping or looking down at her phone when driving, doesn't see the light is green, no turn signal etc etc..Like a bunch of sheep mesmerized by their phone. And these days if you go to concerts, everyone has their phone up in the air recording. Makes my blood boil!


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 8, 2016)

Mason Jar 92705 said:


> And these days if you go to concerts, everyone has their phone up in the air recording. Makes my blood boil!


I don't mind the ones recording with the good cameras at shows. I watch way more shows on You Tube than I do in person.

I still don't have a cell phone. {the wife has one through her work, and she is retiring at the end of the year, so we may end up getting one then} When people ask me why I don't have one, I tell them it won't stop people from bothering me when I'm in the garden, but they will have to come to the house to do it.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 8, 2016)

Mason Jar 92705 said:


> You shake your head and I just argue to myself lol. And it's driving too and it's always a woman yapping or looking down at her phone when driving, doesn't see the light is green, no turn signal etc etc..Like a bunch of sheep mesmerized by their phone. And these days if you go to concerts, everyone has their phone up in the air recording. Makes my blood boil!


phones and "tablets" and motherfucking "selfie" sticks. I fucking hate them!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 8, 2016)

757growin said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/oil-gas-industry-could-hire-132744732.html
> 
> Was reading this and thought of you. Hoe thing work out for you over the next couple days


Scored some contract work here offshore end of month, but unfortunately we lose the house before then. Fucking sucks


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Scored some contract work here offshore end of month, but unfortunately we lose the house before then. Fucking sucks


Ouch. No access to bridge capital?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Ouch. No access to bridge capital?


man I wish....the friends (or maybe the people I thought were friends) I have asked either didnt even bother to answer or just shrugged it off. If I have learned anything about people its this, they only worry about themselves and not concerned with whats around them. they live in a fucking bubble.


----------



## WV: Jetson (Jul 8, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I still don't have a cell phone. {the wife has one through her work, and she is retiring at the end of the year, so we may end up getting one then} When people ask me why I don't have one, I tell them it won't stop people from bothering me when I'm in the garden, but they will have to come to the house to do it.


There is a great line in the J.L. Hudson seed catalog. The currant owner is talking about how the business doesn't have a phone and than quotes the original owner: "if your phone doesn't ring: it's me!"

@Vnsmkr this still sucks, whichever thread I read it on - bummer!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 8, 2016)

WV: Jetson said:


> There is a great line in the J.L. Hudson seed catalog. The currant owner is talking about how the business doesn't have a phone and than quotes the original owner: "if your phone doesn't ring: it's me!"
> 
> @Vnsmkr this still sucks, whichever thread I read it on - bummer!


A fellow brethren just saved my ass! Thanks, you know who you are


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> A fellow brethren just saved my ass! Thanks, you know who you are


Glad to hear things are looking up. Some good folks on RIU.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 8, 2016)

http://www.gardeningchannel.com/how-to-increase-the-number-of-earthworms-in-your-garden-soil/


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 8, 2016)

Yes there are some good people on here


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 8, 2016)

757growin said:


> I think radical jihadist, got there hate of the West around that time too.


CIA created them too


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 9, 2016)

Just took a carrot cake out of the oven with about 65-70g of after vaped bud still some green color to it. Just the cake mix and bud, oil, no sugary icing. Pretty fukn tasty and its sure to blow the head off. T-1 hour


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2016)

Glad you got some work and your housing situation sorted. Enjoy the cake!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 9, 2016)

cotton mouth is here, be blasted soon, 2 pieces. vaping some aloha grape stomper. fucking unbelievable taste


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 13, 2016)

Here are a few pics of the roof. Turmeric galore


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## papapayne (Jul 13, 2016)

Looking good man!


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> View attachment 3731710 View attachment 3731713 View attachment 3731714 View attachment 3731715 View attachment 3731716 View attachment 3731720 View attachment 3731723 View attachment 3731726


Looking lush n pretty!


----------



## WV: Jetson (Jul 14, 2016)

Nice! What's the plant, in the second set, with the white powder puff blossoms? @Vnsmkr


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 14, 2016)

WV: Jetson said:


> Nice! What's the plant, in the second set, with the white powder puff blossoms? @Vnsmkr


Thx. Some sour fruit similar to green mango


----------



## WV: Jetson (Jul 14, 2016)

thumbs up!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 14, 2016)




----------



## thumper60 (Jul 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


>


what season u in now,or does it matter u must be close to 12-12 yr round


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 14, 2016)

Vietnam is inside the tropics so I'm guessing the days vary between 12 and 13 hours of dark year round. Weird sativa shit. I would imagine it's next to impossible to veg indicas and indica dom hybrids there.


----------



## thumper60 (Jul 14, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Vietnam is inside the tropics so I'm guessing the days vary between 12 and 13 hours of dark year round. Weird sativa shit. I would imagine it's next to impossible to veg indicas and indica dom hybrids there.


maybe veg indoor,straight out very interesting,if I lived there I get it figured out,


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 14, 2016)

Shit man, you'd be bumping some Skidder Trail version 2 Thai stick in no time man guaranteed.


----------



## DST (Jul 14, 2016)

Never seen turmeric before. How do you process/prepare it?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 14, 2016)

DST said:


> Never seen turmeric before. How do you process/prepare it?


Its just like ginger, dig it up. Its in the 5 gallon bucket. Theres about 20 of them scattered around


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 14, 2016)

thumper60 said:


> what season u in now,or does it matter u must be close to 12-12 yr round


Its the 12-12 year round season . If you can make it through the rain/wind in rainy season you are golden


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 14, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Vietnam is inside the tropics so I'm guessing the days vary between 12 and 13 hours of dark year round. Weird sativa shit. I would imagine it's next to impossible to veg indicas and indica dom hybrids there.


Shit just flowers when its ready. 11:34 is the shortest and 12:42 is the longest. I think I'll play with some light additions this round since they are all children anyway, should be fine.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Shit just flowers when its ready. 11:34 is the shortest and 12:42 is the longest. I think I'll play with some light additions this round since they are all children anyway, should be fine.


you have a portable light you could put outside to keep them in veg for a few weeks longer maybe ? or to expensive for power over there etc?
im gonna try send those beans of today bro inbetween other jobs I got going on at the house


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 14, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> you have a portable light you could put outside to keep them in veg for a few weeks longer maybe ? or to expensive for power over there etc?
> im gonna try send those beans of today bro inbetween other jobs I got going on at the house


Just flip on the outdoor light on the patio for few extra hours a day. Should do it


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 14, 2016)

A few of these or something like it would do the trick I bet.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B014W19M7Y/ref=pd_aw_sbs_60_3?ie=UTF8&dpID=410uD3-JxKL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL100_SR100,100_&psc=1&refRID=RGBS7P5WHR1D6GMHNDAA


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 14, 2016)

Theres a 4 footer T5 above them


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Theres a 4 footer T5 above them


You could do gaslight timing; run your patio light for an hour at midnight every night. This would keep your strains in veg.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 15, 2016)

Turmeric: you dig it up like you do onions and can use the leaves for steaming food. Slice it up, just like orange ginger. Great for swelling and lots of other things. If you eat it make sure you add some black or white pepper for bioavailability


----------



## TWS (Jul 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Turmeric: you dig it up like you do onions and can use the leaves for steaming food. Slice it up, just like orange ginger. Great for swelling and lots of other things. If you eat it make sure you add some black or white pepper for bioavailability
> View attachment 3733355 View attachment 3733358 View attachment 3733359 View attachment 3733360 View attachment 3733361 View attachment 3733362 View attachment 3733365 View attachment 3733370 View attachment 3733374 View attachment 3733377


 Great for swelling ? Mmmm


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 15, 2016)

TWS said:


> Great for swelling ? Mmmm


Sorry, old timer. Yours is beyond help. 

 J/K! LOL


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 15, 2016)

Hahahahaha. VN woman combined with viagra should sort you. Not that kind of swelling @TWS


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hahahahaha. VN woman combined with viagra should sort you. Not that kind of swelling @TWS


Humph. Who says I need any fuckin viagra?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 15, 2016)

That was for TWS with his swelling issues


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> That was for TWS with his swelling issues


Swollen head. I hear there's a virus for that. LMAO!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 15, 2016)

Viagra cant be snorted..my hard boogies testify to that


----------



## fandango (Jul 15, 2016)

Viagra makes it really hard to work in the Bay area...best to keep it covered,unless you are into that kind of sex


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 16, 2016)

fandango said:


> Viagra makes it really hard to work in the Bay area...best to keep it covered,unless you are into that kind of sex


Over on Tomahawk Nation, {where it's Noles 24/7/365} we always follow a gay joke with, "Not that there is anything wrong with that kind of thing."


----------



## Mohican (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 16, 2016)

@Mohican ghost train haze rare dankness not sure thinks its #1 ?
Very nice smoke but i think it should have gone another week possibly


----------



## Mohican (Jul 16, 2016)

Hello Ladies!

It's always too early or too late! Enjoy it!

My #1 and #2 are just the order the seeds popped up. They all popped within two days. #2 is a very sativa pheno.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3734142 @Mohican ghost train haze rare dankness not sure thinks its #1 ?
> Very nice smoke but i think it should have gone another week possibly


Looks very nice Ruby. Think it was GTH #1. Wasnt it from REF?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 16, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> It's always too early or too late! Enjoy it!
> 
> ...


your phenol does look quite similar to this one from last season mo 
this was definitely prob 80/20 sativa but you would know more than me ...packed plenty of golf ball size nugs that held good weight to
this was a 2 foot plant I gifted so it turned out really well I didn't wanna give up my wonder woman at the time but in hindsight I would have if I could see into the future


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Looks very nice Ruby. Think it was GTH #1. Wasnt it from REF?


yep that was it mate gth#1 from ref yep ..he gave me two seeds I have the other seed still..will pop it this year at some stage


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 16, 2016)

About to fill 4x more gallon pots and put 4x more beans down. That will make it an even 20 to go the full regular season here.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> About to fill 4x more gallon pots and put 4x more beans down. That will make it an even 20 to go the full regular season here.


Today is the last good "Above Ground" planting day before the full moon. You did good.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 17, 2016)

Everything here planted by the moon & I added 4x Chernobyl


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 19, 2016)

Beautiful day here. Friend just back from Nepal with some hand rubbed charas, fucking tasty.
Garlic Bud 98 x Vortex


Garlic Bud 98 x Vortex


Karma Headbanger


L to R Front to Back: 1x Bodhi Synergy, @eastcoastmo 1 x Platinum Delights x Sinmints, Humboldt Green Grack, @Mason Jar 92705 6x Garlic Bud 98 x Vortex, 2x Bodhi Buddhas Hand, 4 in the back are 3x Platinum Delights x Sinmints and 1x Sinfully Sour


Refer Pic #4


3x Platinum Delights x Sinmints & 1x Sinfully Sour


Refer Pic #4


Bottom to Top L to R: 2x Bodhi Buddhas Hand, 6x Garlic Bud 98 x Vortex, Platinum Delights x Sinmints, HSO Green Crack, Bodhi Synergy


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 19, 2016)

Where's the Penthouse Number One, bro?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 19, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Where's the Penthouse Number One, bro?


Well these are all new ones so none of the PH1 yet  and wanted to make sure Eastcoastmo and Mason Jar see what their stuff does in Nam. Honored to grow other members work


----------



## TWS (Jul 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Beautiful day here. Friend just back from Nepal with some hand rubbed charas, fucking tasty.
> Garlic Bud 98 x Vortex
> View attachment 3735941
> 
> ...


Your a mad man .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 19, 2016)

TWS said:


> Your a mad man .


I have known this for a very long time


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 19, 2016)

But Im not a mad man in the angry sense, just a happy mad man in the crazy sense, fucking nuts


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I have known this for a very long time


Madness is a beautiful and necessary thing, as long as we're careful to use it constructively.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 19, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Madness is a beautiful and necessary thing, as long as we're careful to use it constructively.


The majority of us are mad in some sense or we wouldnt be doing what we do . necessary


----------



## TWS (Jul 19, 2016)

Damn. This thread is busy


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 19, 2016)

Sitting here smoking charas and watching Hash Church from Sunday last....


----------



## TWS (Jul 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> But Im not a mad man in the angry sense, just a happy mad man in the crazy sense, fucking nuts


Lol .
Luv ya mang


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> The majority of us are mad in some sense or we wouldnt be doing what we do . necessary


That's my point exactly. But for our essential madness, we'd settle for stability instead of progress... and slowly fade away.


----------



## TWS (Jul 19, 2016)

What is hash curch ?


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Sitting here smoking charas and watching Hash Church from Sunday last....


That'll put you in a contemplative mood, lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 19, 2016)

TWS said:


> What is hash curch ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 19, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That'll put you in a contemplative mood, lol


Theres a guy who is a plant geneticist and ex soybean breeder and he is talking about the numbers of plants they roll through


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 19, 2016)

TWS said:


> Damn. This thread is busy


Yeah, this is all secret code for he's been out busting his ass, looking for a dirty local girl for when I come out to visit.


----------



## TWS (Jul 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


>


Thanks . I gotta check it out when I'm not so loaded.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 19, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Yeah, this is all secret code for he's been out busting his ass, looking for a dirty local girl for when I come out to visit.


I dont have to look far I promise. I was speaking to this Viet girl other day on ferry who had moved to Cali when she was 18, mid 20's now and she was asking about sports bars to hang out here, and I laughed at her and told her theres loads of girlie bars, plenty of birds to hang out with


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Theres a guy who is a plant geneticist and ex soybean breeder and he is talking about the numbers of plants they roll through


In the video? You got a time stamp?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 19, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> In the video? You got a time stamp?


He is talking around one hour and 10 or a bit before in


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Beautiful day here. Friend just back from Nepal with some hand rubbed charas, fucking tasty.
> Garlic Bud 98 x Vortex
> View attachment 3735941
> 
> ...



Nice work bro, coming along nicely


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 19, 2016)

TWS said:


> Lol .
> Luv ya mang


starting to get real homo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 19, 2016)

Purple sticky rice, white bean paste, shredded coconut, peanuts, sugar. Breakfast of champions


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Purple sticky rice, white bean paste, shredded coconut, peanuts, sugar. Breakfast of champions
> View attachment 3736459


That looks good. 

I just ate a southern meal {from my customers}. BBQ chicken, corn on the cob, baked beans and a salad. Didn't look at the dessert table when I came through, but their program has started now, so I don't want to walk back down there.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 19, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> That looks good.
> 
> I just ate a southern meal {from my customers}. BBQ chicken, corn on the cob, baked beans and a salad. Didn't look at the dessert table when I came through, but their program has started now, so I don't want to walk back down there.


That sounds good!!


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Purple sticky rice, white bean paste, shredded coconut, peanuts, sugar. Breakfast of champions
> View attachment 3736459


That sounds amazing.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> That sounds good!!


Corn was a little mushy, but then I'm spoiled by eating so much of my own. The chicken was fall off the bone tender.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 19, 2016)

Not your typical rice bowl. Tasted excellent


----------



## fandango (Jul 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I dont have to look far I promise. I was speaking to this Viet girl other day on ferry who had moved to Cali when she was 18, mid 20's now and she was asking about sports bars to hang out here, and I laughed at her and told her theres loads of girlie bars, plenty of birds to hang out with


I was feeding the filipina at the girlie bars...they were so thin and hungry....pat on back


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 19, 2016)

fandango said:


> I was feeding the filipina at the girlie bars...they were so thin and hungry....pat on back


Friend of the wifes who been working at them most of her life said to me "you know why I work there?", "so I can find husband and get the fuck out of there". Sad but true


----------



## fandango (Jul 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Friend of the wifes who been working at them most of her life said to me "you know why I work there?", "so I can find husband and get the fuck out of there". Sad but true


A guy can sure rescue one super hot lady,if not for a life time at least for many fine nights...rinse and repeat


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 19, 2016)

Aloe spritzer yday eve and this morning before sunup.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 19, 2016)

fandango said:


> A guy can sure rescue one super hot lady,if not for a life time at least for many fine nights...rinse and repeat


I like how you think.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 20, 2016)

All the chernobyls are popping up as I sit up here.

Going to grab a couple bags of promix in the AM and hit up some starter cups ~22nd after the full moon. More to come


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 20, 2016)

I've been eating a lot out of my garden the last few weeks. I'm kinda living on bacon and tomato sammiches, along with yellow squash boiled and fried, plus cucumber and onion salad. Only thing I'm buying is the Bunny Bread lol. I'm eating slab bacon gave to me by some buddies that kill hogs every winter and know how to preserve and smoke meat Lord have Mercy!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 20, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I've been eating a lot out of my garden the last few weeks. I'm kinda living on bacon and tomato sammiches, along with yellow squash boiled and fried, plus cucumber and onion salad. Only thing I'm buying is the Bunny Bread lol. I'm eating slab bacon gave to me by some buddies that kill hogs every winter and know how to preserve and smoke meat Lord have Mercy!


Thats the way to work it man. Way it should be


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 20, 2016)

Trade for what you need


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 20, 2016)

I am buying the mayo too, but as soon as my pullets start laying I'll make that as well. I could bake bread too, but fuck that. I love Bunny lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 20, 2016)

Mayos cheap. Get a big jug here for like 3 bucks. No bunny bread here but something similar though tastes more sugary


----------



## fandango (Jul 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> All the chernobyls are popping up as I sit up here.
> 
> Going to grab a couple bags of promix in the AM and hit up some starter cups ~22nd after the full moon. More to come
> View attachment 3736848


Nice new start(but can we have a peak at the bar lady's too?)


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 20, 2016)

fandango said:


> Nice new start(but can we have a peak at the bar lady's too?)


If Im ever down to the bar, but dont hold your breath I dont get too much of that these days


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 20, 2016)

Imagine mayo made with farm fresh organic eggs, free from high fructose corn syrup, polysorbent iganiapoop, yellow dye #5 and monosodium glutamatiapolyrebatenight lol.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 20, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I've been eating a lot out of my garden the last few weeks. I'm kinda living on bacon and tomato sammiches, along with yellow squash boiled and fried, plus cucumber and onion salad. Only thing I'm buying is the Bunny Bread lol. I'm eating slab bacon gave to me by some buddies that kill hogs every winter and know how to preserve and smoke meat Lord have Mercy!


Until I read that last sentence I was like, 'can I have a clone of your bacon plant?'


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> If Im ever down to the bar, but dont hold your breath I dont get too much of that these days


Make a special trip for your Colorado buddy, for research. Bring your wife- she should be able to help choose a good girl for me, right?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> If Im ever down to the bar, but dont hold your breath I dont get too much of that these days


What about a pic of the old cunt next door
.that will have to suffice


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> All the chernobyls are popping up as I sit up here.
> 
> Going to grab a couple bags of promix in the AM and hit up some starter cups ~22nd after the full moon. More to come
> View attachment 3736848


You got another couple dozen to find room for on the way


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Jul 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Mayos cheap. Get a big jug here for like 3 bucks. No bunny bread here but something similar though tastes more sugary


I gotta ask, what is 'bunny bread'?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 20, 2016)

Just a bread label. Type it into a search have probably seen it in a grocery store somewhere


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 20, 2016)

Bunny bread


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3737484


Time time time is on my side, yes it is. Fukn bored eh


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 20, 2016)

Perhaps I could put the 4 year old on my shoulders and the 7 year old on my handle bars and peddle down to the bar while my wife is at work. Yeah I dont think so. Times are not of such where the bar trip will happen now. Few months maybe when I have been employed.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 20, 2016)

Just went up and smoked a pipe full of charas, came back down to office and sat down and thought, its time for another smoke. Mind is melted, awesome stuff


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3737484


That bitch would have been stuffed with rice dressing and a pork shoulder hahahaha


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> That bitch would have been stuffed with rice dressing and a pork shoulder hahahaha


I'm ready, bring it!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm ready, bring it!


You can order. Its ALL fire, I speak from experience. http://www.hebertsspecialtymeats.com/


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 20, 2016)

All of their stuffed chickens, pork chops, etc are fucking fire, oh yeah I said that already. All their shit is fire!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 20, 2016)

Its actually this one, https://shop.hebertsmaurice.com/


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 21, 2016)

14x Penthaus Pot #1 in dvd case germinating. Will toss into starter cups after they germinate. If I can squeeze 30 cups out of the bag of promix then the other 16x (undecided) will be started right in the cups tomorrow. Will be a couple of the Cherry Cheese Livers x Super Lemon Haze @Don Gin and Ton @DST and a mix of a couple strains


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 21, 2016)

Doesn't start til 10 seconds in.


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> 14x Penthaus Pot #1 in dvd case germinating. Will toss into starter cups after they germinate. If I can squeeze 30 cups out of the bag of promix then the other 16x (undecided) will be started right in the cups tomorrow. Will be a couple of the Cherry Cheese Livers x Super Lemon Haze @Don Gin and Ton @DST and a mix of a couple strains


Nice.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 21, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I've been eating a lot out of my garden the last few weeks. I'm kinda living on bacon and tomato sammiches, along with yellow squash boiled and fried, plus cucumber and onion salad. Only thing I'm buying is the Bunny Bread lol. I'm eating slab bacon gave to me by some buddies that kill hogs every winter and know how to preserve and smoke meat Lord have Mercy!


My wife has been roasting okra and squash together in the oven. A couple Tbs olive oil, some salt and pepper, 15-20 minutes at 350F. Very good.


----------



## Smidge34 (Jul 21, 2016)

I make up little foil packs of veggies like that full of butter, especially blue lake bush beans, and throw them on the grill.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 21, 2016)

Yday wife made a pot of braised pork belly so I chopped some up & made pork belly soft tacos with some homemade salsa and some bean dip I made.
http://www.hungryhuy.com/how-to-make-thit-heo-kho-voi-trung-vietnamese-braised-pork-with-hard-boiled-eggs/


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Jul 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yday wife made a pot of braised pork belly so I chopped some up & made pork belly soft tacos with some homemade salsa and some bean dip I made.
> http://www.hungryhuy.com/how-to-make-thit-heo-kho-voi-trung-vietnamese-braised-pork-with-hard-boiled-eggs/


Now that's what I want! First time smoking PlushBerry in a long time and got the munchies bad!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 21, 2016)

@eastcoastmo just started 6 more germinating in straight promix. Its a mix of everything. Man those BLP beans were big and beautiful eh! I fukn tweezed 1 and flew off on the patio and luckily I spotted it and got planted.

@Don Gin and Ton @DST got 2 Sour Livers Cherry x Super Lemon Haze started straight promix

Then I dropped a few more Chernobyl and a few PP #1; total of 13 in cups w/promix


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 21, 2016)

Mason Jar 92705 said:


> Now that's what I want! First time smoking PlushBerry in a long time and got the munchies bad!


Had a big ass bowl of beef pho this morning. Fresh herbs. Was good


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> @eastcoastmo just started 6 more germinating in straight promix. Its a mix of everything. Man those BLP beans were big and beautiful eh! I fukn tweezed 1 and flew off on the patio and luckily I spotted it and got planted.
> 
> @Don Gin and Ton @DST got 2 Sour Livers Cherry x Super Lemon Haze started straight promix
> 
> Then I dropped a few more Chernobyl and a few PP #1; total of 13 in cups w/promix


Great stuff bro, looking forward to seeing what you get! They were beautiful seeds hey, the powernap beans were the same...SEXY!! Lol about nearly loosing one, I've done it so many times ha ha.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 21, 2016)

It was a power nap actually !


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> It was a power nap actually !


Ahh yes, they were very sexy...I'm really looking forward to seeing what they produce, the powernap was a short, stocky, resinous BEAST!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 22, 2016)

looking forward to seeing how those SC x SLH do in your region man!


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> My wife has been roasting okra and squash together in the oven. A couple Tbs olive oil, some salt and pepper, 15-20 minutes at 350F. Very good.


Okra/Ladies Fingers can be quite hard to get right ime, over cook it and it's all sticky and not very appetising. Totally messed it up the first time I cooked it. 

Good luck with those beans Vnsmkr.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 22, 2016)

Me too! I have been slacking last 3 months or so not planting any beans so I find myself out!!!! Thankully charas is saving my ass (and my head).


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 22, 2016)

I fkn love fried okra!


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2016)

I mind of bying some in Dalston market down in London and the Jamaican women running the stall was basically like, "Not many white boys buying okra!!! or calling them Ladies fingers" She seemed well happy about it
I was reading about how Michellin has started to include Singaporean hawker stalls in its guides now. Needless to say some locals didn't agree with the choice of stalls included. The article also mentioned the curse of the Michellin star as well.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 22, 2016)

DST said:


> I mind of bying some in Dalston market down in London and the Jamaican women running the stall was basically like, "Not many white boys buying okra!!! or calling them Ladies fingers" She seemed well happy about it
> I was reading about how Michellin has started to include Singaporean hawker stalls in its guides now. Needless to say some locals didn't agree with the choice of stalls included. The article also mentioned the curse of the Michellin star as well.


Yip we call them lady fingers here too, okra back in the States. Hawker stalls in SE Asia are better than some of those M. Star bullshit restaurants (watched a doco on that a while back). Michelin Star = Just a fucking label.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 22, 2016)

My God childs grandma is an old creole woman and I can remember her bringing a bunch of food around the house back when we were younger; me and her son lived together. She goes, what ya'll white boys know about some motherfucking shrimp stuffed mirliton's? As that was one dish she brought over. That shit was fire! You reminded me of her re: the old Jamaican ladies

FYI: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/paula-deen/shrimp-stuffed-mirliton-recipe.html


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 22, 2016)

Rearranged some non cannabis plants up on the patio sort of opened things up and smoked some more charas. Oh and ate a piece of carrot cake which should be kicking in pronto. Time for another smoke


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 22, 2016)

DST said:


> Okra/Ladies Fingers can be quite hard to get right ime, over cook it and it's all sticky and not very appetising. Totally messed it up the first time I cooked it.
> 
> Good luck with those beans Vnsmkr.


That is what we like about roasting them. You can take them out and check them. Not ready, stick them back in for a couple minutes. The squash have to be young and tender though, or they won't cook at the same rate.



Vnsmkr said:


> I fkn love fried okra!


I do too, but since I lost 75 pounds, I try to stay away from fried food most of the time. Okra and catfish are two of my exceptions.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 22, 2016)

Whats up people. Happy weekend to all


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 23, 2016)

Because I am addicted to starting seeds, I started 5x Rare Dankness Flo OG's. Sort of random pick and I have only run it once for which I got a male which I pulled.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 23, 2016)

Well not all 14 (actually 16) of the Penthaus Pot #1 had tails showing yet, but they had all cracked and if the tails werent out yet they were there ready to poke; about half had tails already poking out at 36 hours. I planted them all into starter cups tonight since the next few days are shitty planting days.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Jul 23, 2016)

Looks Great! Those GB98xVortex are looking pretty nice


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 23, 2016)

Penthaus Pot#1 first up this batch of seeds. They were into paper towels first so expected but still good.
At 10:30 when the sun is directly over head here, everything starts praying including basil, lemon balm, sour mango, turmeric. You get the picture.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 24, 2016)

Got the pool installed


----------



## papapayne (Jul 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Got the pool installed
> View attachment 3739969


Don't forget your floaties lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 24, 2016)

Motherfucking scuba steve with the snorkel and mask


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 24, 2016)

Mother in law grabbed a few kilos of these mini mangoes, man they are sweet. Fit in the palm of your hand, but taste great! Grown in Chau Doc, VN


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Got the pool installed
> View attachment 3739969


Been rocking the paddling pool over here as well. Kids lI've it. Left over water gets given to the plants in the greenhouse....loads of pee from the wee man included lol.


papapayne said:


> Don't forget your floaties lol


Where I come from floaties are normally brown and to be avoided


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 24, 2016)

Starting to show sex after 3+ weeks. Fems so far have at least 3× GB98xVortex. 1× Synergy, 1× Budhas Hand, 1× Green Crack. Lots of beans popping up in the starter cups today.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 25, 2016)

Noticed the 5x Rare Dankness Flo OG's were all popping soil in sync. Have you seen their new facility @ttystikk ? Should try to get an invite to see it if you arent already working on it .


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Noticed the 5x Rare Dankness Flo OG's were all popping soil in sync. Have you seen their new facility @ttystikk ? Should try to get an invite to see it if you arent already working on it .


Not sure which facility you're referring to?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 25, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Not sure which facility you're referring to?


RD's. It is Scott Reach's new place
http://www.businessden.com/2016/01/08/pot-breeder-outgrows-seed-operation/


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 25, 2016)

Some pictures on instagram of it. Looks top notch


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Some pictures on instagram of it. Looks top notch


Do you know them?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 25, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Do you know them?


I don't unfortunately. Doc might know him being from Georgia, but maybe not


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 25, 2016)

So since I cleaned up everything yesterday it stormed last night for 2 hours, dumped a few inches of rain very quickly. Chernobyl baby laying over but rest look fine; shell be fine later. ~20 beans breaking soil this morning and I dropped × Conspiracy Kush to fill the last cups. Lots of seedling action, boring, but its nice to have some plants going.

× GB98 x Vortex (Mason Jar 92705)
× Sincity Crosses (Eastcoastmo)
× Sinfully Sour (Sincity)
× Green Crack (HSO)
× Buddhas Hand (Bodhi)
× Synergy (Bodhi)
× Flo OG (RD)
× Conspiracy Kush (TGA)
× Chernobyl (TGA)
× Headbanger (Karma)
× Sour Livers Cherry x Super Lemon Haze (Breeders Boutique)
× Penthaus Pot #1 (Me)


----------



## fandango (Jul 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> So since I cleaned up everything yesterday it stormed last night for 2 hours, dumped a few inches of rain very quickly. Chernobyl baby laying over but rest look fine; shell be fine later. ~20 beans breaking soil this morning and I dropped 4× Conspiracy Kush to fill the last cups. Lots of seedling action, boring, but its nice to have some plants going.
> 
> 6× GB98 x Vortex (Mason Jar 92705)
> 8× Sincity Crosses (Eastcoastmo)
> ...


Now that is a plateful,I can see you sitting at the coffee table looking at all your selections and taking a mighty puff,one by one...and the thing is,to determine which one is your favorite,one puff is never enough!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 25, 2016)

fandango said:


> Now that is a plateful,I can see you sitting at the coffee table looking at all your selections and taking a mighty puff,one by one...and the thing is,to determine which one is your favorite,one puff is never enough!!!


I certainly wont be wondering where my weed is at. Busy is normal here; been a fkn slacker last 3-4 months. Slacker time is over 

Edit: I can remember ~3 yrs ago telling another grower I would be hesitant to stack more than 10 due to smell, but fuck that.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I certainly wont be wondering where my weed is at. Busy is normal here; been a fkn slacker last 3-4 months. Slacker time is over
> 
> Edit: I can remember ~3 yrs ago telling another grower I would be hesitant to stack more than 10 due to smell, but fuck that.


just takes motivation and feeling better about oneself to move on and get things happening...I worked first time in 8 weeks last week for 4 nightshifts and they said it may not happen again for couple months but the money is great ( $56 aust p/hr) then I get a phone call in asking me to go in aug 1st and do 4 weeks mon-fri 10 hr days with the possibility of permanent work afterwards.
ruby got his liver drunk and dick wet yesterday


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> just takes motivation and feeling better about oneself to move on and get things happening...I worked first time in 8 weeks last week for 4 nightshifts and they said it may not happen again for couple months but the money is great ( $56 aust p/hr) then I get a phone call in asking me to go in aug 1st and do 4 weeks mon-fri 10 hr days with the possibility of permanent work afterwards.
> ruby got his liver drunk and dick wet yesterday


congrats on the work brother.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## papapayne (Jul 25, 2016)

it is rough when theres no flowers to smell!


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Jul 26, 2016)

Those GB98xVortex are looking great! No burn from the sun or any odd leaf formation and growing the fastest. They'll take off after being rained on. Great job.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 28, 2016)

Everything off the holding table but 11. So far theres a couple GB98×Vortex, Synergy, Green Crack, & Buddhas Hand females
& at least 1 GB98×Vortex male; thats all thats shown thusfar and they are just shy of 1 month old. I expect the rest of that group to indicate sex any day.


----------



## WV: Jetson (Jul 28, 2016)

I've always wonder why so much chicken wire? To keep the birds at bay? The garden is looking good VN! It has been interesting seeing the 'exotics' growing in coolers on a roof top. Or just seeing plants I can't grow, being cultivated. Nice work.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 28, 2016)

Thrush' fuck up young plants


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 28, 2016)

WV: Jetson said:


> I've always wonder why so much chicken wire? To keep the birds at bay? The garden is looking good VN! It has been interesting seeing the 'exotics' growing in coolers on a roof top. Or just seeing plants I can't grow, being cultivated. Nice work.


Appreciate the kind words WV: Jetson. Usually plants are about 3-4 weeks I take that shit down as once plants are larger birds dont mess with them


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thrush' fuck up young plants


Thrush....irritating in all sorts of ways


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Jul 28, 2016)

The pics from last Saturday compaired to ur pics taken today....they're definitely growing.


----------



## eddy600 (Jul 28, 2016)

should have a Forrest there in about six months with all those plants.Looks like quite a few for your deck


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 28, 2016)

eddy600 said:


> should have a Forrest there in about six months with all those plants.Looks like quite a few for your deck


They will be up before 6 months


----------



## eddy600 (Jul 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> They will be up before 6 months


 He looks like he's going to end up crawling under the plants to water them by the time they are finished.I put out to many myself small spaces seem to over fill in no time.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> They will be up before 6 months


Yip they wont be any longer than about 4.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 28, 2016)

eddy600 said:


> He looks like he's going to end up crawling under the plants to water them by the time they are finished.I put out to many myself small spaces seem to over fill in no time.


Cram em in. They dont typically have a very long veg time here.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 28, 2016)

Mason Jar 92705 said:


> The pics from last Saturday compaired to ur pics taken today....they're definitely growing.


Oh yeah they are definitely growing. In previous years I babied the seedlings a bit more around this time (since its rainy season), but this year just put them out to deal with it.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 28, 2016)

Check out new growth on the sour mango tree.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 28, 2016)

@Mason Jar 92705 were the stems pretty solid or did you stake them from jump? The wind has not been my friend and perhaps that initial week they stretched under awning didnt help but the stems seem very flexible. Not weak, but definitely will have to stake them.

Nothing broken but a couple of them like to lay over in the dark. Sun comes up they straighten up.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 28, 2016)

DST said:


> Thrush....irritating in all sorts of ways


Yes they can be. Pissed at me because they don't have lettuce to roll around in


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 28, 2016)

First day off the holding table and it fucking pisses down for 1/2 hour and blows 50-60. Gotta love it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 28, 2016)

Little bit of coat hanger staking


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 28, 2016)

Anyone know what this is? Leaves are sort of hairy but its fragrant, spicy smell. Wife uses it in soups some. This plant id app I downloaded is useless


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Anyone know what this is? Leaves are sort of hairy but its fragrant, spicy smell. Wife uses it in soups some. This plant id app I downloaded is uselessView attachment 3744270


Some variety of mint, just based on appearance.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Some variety of mint, just based on appearance.


Very prolific stuff


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 28, 2016)

Cheers I was thinking along those lines too. It spreads like basil; got basil bushes popping up too, which is not a bad thing.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Cheers I was thinking along those lines too. It spreads like basil; got basil bushes popping up too, which is not a bad thing.


Could be, could even be catnip, though I'd need to see the flowers to tell. Keep it around if you like the flavor when your wife feeds it to you, lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 28, 2016)

I had 1.5 squares of carrot cake 3 hrs ago. Just kicked in. Cotton mouth 1st then body vibrating similar to extremely clean mdma (past life). Very good edible


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Could be, could even be catnip, though I'd need to see the flowers to tell. Keep it around if you like the flavor when your wife feeds it to you, lol


Nah this is catnip


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Could be, could even be catnip, though I'd need to see the flowers to tell. Keep it around if you like the flavor when your wife feeds it to you, lol


I like fragrant plants around as bugs generally stay away


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Jul 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> @Mason Jar 92705 were the stems pretty solid or did you stake them from jump? The wind has not been my friend and perhaps that initial week they stretched under awning didnt help but the stems seem very flexible. Not weak, but definitely will have to stake them.
> 
> Nothing broken but a couple of them like to lay over in the dark. Sun comes up they straighten up.


Without question, I would put at least a 3' stake as close to the stem as possible. Especially since ur growing them straight up. I didn't do that with her right away, inside and was driving stakes down into her by week 6 and she sags. No experience with her outdoors but her mother, gb98, outdoors will fall over with long sagging colas.


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Jul 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> @Mason Jar 92705 were the stems pretty solid or did you stake them from jump?


The plants that I ran of this cross didn't have big stems but shaking the top/main stalk helped a lot. I'm expecting yours to stretch pretty good. Mine were very vigorous.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 29, 2016)

Staked them yesterday. Glad I did because it pissed a few inches and was blowing about 50 knots. Sick of fucking wind & ready for it to fuck right off.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 29, 2016)

Hey @Mason Jar 92705 the biggest prettiest plant is male and other just about same size is female. I will get pollen from him . Looks to be 4 out of 6 females. None of them bolted indicating early which is good in my opinion


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 29, 2016)

This cut of this song is one of my favorites.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 30, 2016)

Happy Saturday all


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## MR-GREEN666 (Jul 30, 2016)

It's looking like a nice day up on the rooftop man enjoy


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 30, 2016)

MR-GREEN666 said:


> It's looking like a nice day up on the rooftop man enjoy


Gorgeous weather until later when the clouds roll in. Thanks, you too


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 30, 2016)

Dropped 1 of the GB98×Vortex males today as I have the male I want there. Looks like its 1 Buddhas Hand male and 1 female (both comparable in size) and the Synergy is female.
Here are a few pics of those, Garlic Bud x Vortex then Buddhas Hand


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 30, 2016)

They are all looking good. Hope you are having a good day.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 30, 2016)

Beautiful day!

Congrats on the work Ruby!

Here is a picture of the Tabasco pepper loving its big smart pot:




Here is the Purple Haze cross revegging:




The GTH #2 sativa pheno is at 11 feet and shows no signs of slowing:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## fandango (Jul 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Anyone know what this is? Leaves are sort of hairy but its fragrant, spicy smell. Wife uses it in soups some. This plant id app I downloaded is uselessView attachment 3744270


why yes...it is called a soup-a-lish...very common green leaf grown mainly on the patiosus region


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 30, 2016)

fandango said:


> patiosus region


The patiosus region eh LMAO. I plucked a leaf yesterday to get a closeup then got sidetracked with the 4 yr old asking me if she could eat it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 30, 2016)

Couple of the last Penthaus Pot 1 down didnt crack so I replaced them with a couple Blue Widow freebies (Dinafem  @ruby fruit ); They looked like solid seeds, big and pretty, lets see how they do.

Shit man after reading a bit about that I fkn hope they do come up and do well. Blueberry + White Widow. 8 weeks flower time or a little less


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 30, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Beautiful day!
> 
> Congrats on the work Ruby!
> 
> ...


Looking great Mo. Got some trees going there huh!!


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 30, 2016)

I'm jealous. I only grow one sided trees;


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 30, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm jealous. I only grow one sided trees;
> View attachment 3745771


Isn't that what they make plywood out of? Flat trees, right?


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 30, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Isn't that what they make plywood out of? Flat trees, right?


Yeah. They save half the work when pressing hash, too. That's why it's in demand.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 30, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm jealous. I only grow one sided trees;
> View attachment 3745771


1 sided trees work for me


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2016)

Nothing worse than a 2 faced tree.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Jul 30, 2016)

I'm calling it a night guys. See you tomorrow. I'll leave you with this as I go gently into the night.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 30, 2016)

DST said:


> Nothing worse than a 2 faced tree.


Right? They like it when I put them up against the wall and tell them to lighten up.


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I'm calling it a night guys. See you tomorrow. I'll leave you with this as I go gently into the night.


My day has just begun....well, an 1 and a half ago when baba woke up demandin fod at the crack of piss. Sleep well on the West side.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 30, 2016)

DST said:


> My day has just begun....well, an 1 and a half ago when baba woke up demandin fod at the crack of piss. Sleep well on the West side.


I been at for 8 hrs already here. Woke at 5 today which was late for me. 1 in the avo now


----------



## TWS (Jul 31, 2016)

Rolling , rolling , rolling ..... keep those doggies rolling


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 31, 2016)

Just hammered down the last of the carrot cake. Ill be live in next 2 hrs . Picked up a rainbow bright cake mix (or some shit) as thats all they had at the store. White cake should be fine for getting smashed.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 31, 2016)

Went live and started eating. Made some hummus. That shit was good


----------



## TWS (Jul 31, 2016)

Hope that rainbow cake doesn't rub off on ya,. Lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 31, 2016)

TWS said:


> Hope that rainbow cake doesn't rub off on ya,. Lol


I love p*ssy too much. No problem there


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 31, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I love p*ssy too much. No problem there


Hell ya. And Asian girls are the best; why else is there overpopulation in China?


----------



## DST (Jul 31, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I love p*ssy too much. No problem there


Since you mention Pussy....new adverts from one of our Dutch radio stations....
(Turn the summer on!)


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 31, 2016)

DST said:


> Since you mention Pussy....new adverts from one of our Dutch radio stations....
> (Turn the summer on!)


Here kitty, kitty...


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 31, 2016)

DST said:


> Since you mention Pussy....new adverts from one of our Dutch radio stations....
> (Turn the summer on!)


her eyebrows give me the feeling shes packing a sausage


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jul 31, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> her eyebrows give me the feeling shes packing a sausage


ha ha ha ruby. reckon she would like a punch in the throat to find out?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 1, 2016)

Check em out:
http://www.wormfarmingsecrets.com/commercial-worm-farming/melendres-agricultural-farm/


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> her eyebrows give me the feeling shes packing a sausage


Shes probably got the bush of all bushes, hair on around to her back


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Check em out:
> http://www.wormfarmingsecrets.com/commercial-worm-farming/melendres-agricultural-farm/


I was impressed with their worm farm not at the fact they sell a motherfucking laundry bag for 97 dollars. Stupid fkn shit


----------



## TWS (Aug 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> her eyebrows give me the feeling shes packing a sausage


Ahhhh, you know the look.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 1, 2016)

TWS said:


> Ahhhh, you know the look.


Its not an aussie thing u prob got one within 50 miles of you to


----------



## TWS (Aug 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Its not an aussie thing u prob got one within 50 miles of you to


Oh I bet it's closer than that.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 1, 2016)

TWS said:


> Oh I bet it's closer than that.


Yeah i reckon i got ine a block away myself lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Its not an aussie thing u prob got one within 50 miles of you to


theres some shim's there too eh


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 1, 2016)

Not many shims over here but always a few with all the bars around. Much more popular next door in thailand


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 1, 2016)

Windy as fuck this morning here. Seedlings were floating, but nothing dead yet. Had the last of the carrot cake this morning so should be a good day ahead


----------



## Andrew2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

Your roof is looking great


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 1, 2016)

Andrew2112 said:


> Your roof is looking great


Thank you sir. I was just saying to Larrythegardener I am moving all seedlings back onto table this morning as we are about to get 5" (100mm) rain over the next 3 days as theres a big storm off coast


----------



## Andrew2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

Nothing like rainwater, wish we had more rain here in California


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 1, 2016)

Andrew2112 said:


> Nothing like rainwater, wish we had more rain here in California


Really need it there now! Wish I could send ya'll some to help with those fires man, thats sad to see. Here it didnt rain at all for about 4 months, but when it started it came!


----------



## Andrew2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Really need it there now! Wish I could send ya'll some to help with those fires man, thats sad to see. Here it didnt rain at all for about 4 months, but when it started it came!


I thought it rained a lot in Vietnam, glad you have it pouring now. Are you growing any native SE Asian strains?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 1, 2016)

Andrew2112 said:


> I thought it rained a lot in Vietnam, glad you have it pouring now. Are you growing any native SE Asian strains?


Depends on what area you are in...We don't typically have alot of rain here, just steady all year around and an uptake during rainy season. Last year was long without rain though all over the country. Going to pop some VN ones next week or so from 2 different areas here. Plate is pretty full now , but want to add a couple


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 1, 2016)

On an empty stomach 1st thing in the morning the carrot cake comes on in 30 minutes. Hell I am fkn stoned already, just like that . Fkn love this stuff!!!!


----------



## Andrew2112 (Aug 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Depends on what area you are in...We don't typically have alot of rain here, just steady all year around and an uptake during rainy season. Last year was long without rain though all over the country. Going to pop some VN ones next week or so from 2 different areas here. Plate is pretty full now , but want to add a couple


Nice! How do the domestic strains compare to the sativa dominant stuff from the west?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 1, 2016)

Andrew2112 said:


> Nice! How do the domestic strains compare to the sativa dominant stuff from the west?


Smoke wise they are sort of fresh tasting. Maybe a little piney. I think I am so accustomed to the stone it doesnt affect me much like various domestic strains. I really like African Sativas! And I do enjoy those hybrids from Orgeon, Cali, Spain, etc etc etc. I love it all
Re: VN Sats, people who dont smoke them constantly 24/7  say that they are sometimes knock out stones and I can remember getting blazed on them 5 or 6 years ago.


----------



## TWS (Aug 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Smoke wise they are sort of fresh tasting. Maybe a little piney. I think I am so accustomed to the stone it doesnt affect me much like various domestic strains. I really like African Sativas! And I do enjoy those hybrids from Orgeon, Cali, Spain, etc etc etc. I love it all
> Re: VN Sats, people who dont smoke them constantly 24/7  say that they are sometimes knock out stones and I can remember getting blazed on them 5 or 6 years ago.


You should move back to the states . There's even better shit now and we need your vote and tax money. 
Come on back ya big pussy cat .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 1, 2016)

TWS said:


> and tax money.


is the biggest turnoff ever and 1 of the reasons I am where I be....


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Aug 1, 2016)

I take it your originality from the states?
How do you like it there?


----------



## TWS (Aug 1, 2016)

What happened to this guy ? Tripped on the pipe or got caught screwing the neighbor lady ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 1, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> I take it your originality from the states?
> How do you like it there?


Yip from Louisiana. I love it here


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 1, 2016)

TWS said:


> What happened to this guy ? Tripped on the pipe or got caught screwing the neighbor lady ?
> 
> View attachment 3747261


Never heard of him?


----------



## TWS (Aug 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Never heard of him?


Ruby knows .


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Aug 1, 2016)

TWS said:


> What happened to this guy ? Tripped on the pipe or got caught screwing the neighbor lady ?
> 
> View attachment 3747261


I don't get it?


----------



## TWS (Aug 1, 2016)

Mason Jar 92705 said:


> I don't get it?


That's OK.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> Ruby knows .


I do kind sir...and its a long story not shared publicly out of respect for my mate @redeyedfrog


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I do kind sir...and its a long story not shared publicly out of respect for my mate @redeyedfrog


Ah now I got you. Hope he is ok anyway.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 2, 2016)

Was on a cake high this morning, didnt even click.....


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ah now I got you. Hope he is ok anyway.


I was chatting with an old friend from Lafayette who ran with alot of old friends and acquaintances that fell down that hole. I gotta shit load of will power thankfully and recovered myself before I was too deep. Thats when I started burning herb triple time


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


>


Sheep shaggers, LMAO


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Sheep shaggers, LMAO


that's kiwis lol


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> that's kiwis lol


Wyoming residents.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Wyoming residents.


hahaha, I was about to say the same thing!


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


>


Eeeeeck, Rolf Harris

Aberdeen - the real sheep shaggers......


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 2, 2016)

DST said:


> Eeeeeck, Rolf Harris
> 
> Aberdeen - the real sheep shaggers......


slim dusty...fuck rolf lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 2, 2016)

Well, today I pushed all the 1 month old plants off under the mango tree along that wall and all babies back on table under screen and tarp and they look fine after water dumped off. They wont need a fookin water for a while, but at least out of the wind, they should have time to strengthen up without getting fucked over. Just uncovered em for rest of the day as the rain has pissed off until later tonight


----------



## TWS (Aug 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I do kind sir...and its a long story not shared publicly out of respect for my mate @redeyedfrog


All right then . 
If I read between the lines then , he moved to Wyoming and started shagging sheep ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> All right then .
> If I read between the lines then , he moved to Wyoming and started shagging sheep ?


I would gander that would have been a better option....


----------



## TWS (Aug 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I would gander that would have been a better option....


I'm waiting for a pm.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 2, 2016)

That white cake mix had a bunch of colored flakes in. Now its green with colored flakes.


----------



## TWS (Aug 2, 2016)

Oh shit ! Here we go.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> Oh shit ! Here we go.


Me and my 6 year old just sat down and had some. Ha ha ha, I am seriously joking, but give her a few years and she is welcome to it. I think if more people got cannabis in their lives early there wouldnt be so many fuckups in this world we dwell in.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Me and my 6 year old just sat down and had some. Ha ha ha, I am seriously joking, but give her a few years and she is welcome to it. I think if more people got cannabis in their lives early there wouldnt be so many fuckups in this world we dwell in.


be a lot more fat arse kids though as if we havnt got enough


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> slim dusty...fuck rolf lol


oops, my error. just checked out Slim Dusty, looks like a solid bloke 
And fuck Rolf,....erm, BURN Rolf more like, fukking him, he'd probably enjoy it knowing that cunt.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> be a lot more fat arse kids though as if we havnt got enough


Nah I dont think so man. This shit dont make me want to sit around and get fukn fat eating. Matter of fact enough of it sort of handles your metabolism


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 2, 2016)

Need to get my ass back on the bike in the mornings, but I used to eat a brownie and time it for when I was about finishing my ride. I would be fucking rolling at the top of my power band half way through the ride and it was the brownies (enhanced by coconut oil too)


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Need to get my ass back on the bike in the mornings, but I used to eat a brownie and time it for when I was about finishing my ride. I would be fucking rolling at the top of my power band half way through the ride and it was the brownies (enhanced by coconut oil too)


I cycle my kids to and from daycare in the bakfiets. Love a good cycle. I have a nice underground garage space...but no car Get on it lad!!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 2, 2016)

DST said:


> I cycle my kids to and from daycare in the bakfiets. Love a good cycle. I have a nice underground garage space...but no car Get on it lad!!!!


Good on ya. Wish it were like that everywhere. I wish some places werent designed with only selling more cars! I wish it were all bikes here again. Would be great. I enjoyed that about Denmark too


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 2, 2016)

I differ in the kids early n weed...we adults can use it for purposes that weed gets us in the zone for but what are kids gonna do in it except eat shit and sit around ?..they aint gonna go and do jobs around the house like some of us do 

And fuck rolf the 3 legged perve lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I differ in the kids early n weed...we adults can use it for purposes that weed gets us in the zone for but what are kids gonna do in it except eat shit and sit around ?..they aint gonna go and do jobs around the house like some of us do
> 
> And fuck rolf the 3 legged perve lol


Kids do what they see us do. We promote they do


----------



## TWS (Aug 2, 2016)

2 big macs and a large chocolate shake please


----------



## TWS (Aug 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Need to get my ass back on the bike in the mornings, but I used to eat a brownie and time it for when I was about finishing my ride. I would be fucking rolling at the top of my power band half way through the ride and it was the brownies (enhanced by coconut oil too)


Most likely the chocolate


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 2, 2016)

TWS said:


> Most likely the chocolate


Nah. It can be any edible


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Nah. It can be any edible


Chocolates a great "delivery system" tis what my mate tells me....and hes been cooking with cannabis before I was born. I just like chocolate in general so tend to vear toward chocolate medibles


----------



## DST (Aug 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Good on ya. Wish it were like that everywhere. I wish some places werent designed with only selling more cars! I wish it were all bikes here again. Would be great. I enjoyed that about Denmark too


Cars should be banned from city centres full stop.....but what the fuk would happen to the countryside


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 2, 2016)

DST said:


> Cars should be banned from city centres full stop.....but what the fuk would happen to the countryside


More mass transit naturally solves the problem by making it easier to use that than a car.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 2, 2016)

DST said:


> Cars should be banned from city centres full stop.....but what the fuk would happen to the countryside


fucking horse and buggy my friend, fuck mass transit @ttystikk


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> fucking horse and buggy my friend, fuck mass transit @ttystikk


I knew I should have paid better attention the week we covered blacksmithing in ag class.


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 2, 2016)

I did a short apprenticeship with a farrier once many moons ago Larry, when I was still a half ass cowboy and rode every day. The fella who was training me made 6 figures a year shoeing horses. The first mean ass horse I tried to get under control ended that venture fast. Didn't take me long to see why he made what did and why he was booked up 2-3 months in advance and worked 12+ hour days lol. He earned every penny and very few tough enough to do it. I wasn't. Those big fuckers can kill you with a well placed kick.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 2, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I did a short apprenticeship with a farrier once many moons ago Larry, when I was still a half ass cowboy and rode every day. The fella who was training me made 6 figures a year shoeing horses. The first mean ass horse I tried to get under control ended that venture fast. Didn't take me long to see why he made what did and why he was booked up 2-3 months in advance and worked 12+ hour days lol. He earned every penny and very few tough enough to do it. I wasn't. Those big fuckers can kill you with a well placed kick.


We had horses when I was a kid, so I did my part with the shoeing. It is hard, hot ass work. And you are right about them putting a big hurt on you. When I was 13 I got my first dirt bike. I liked it much better for working the cows. Never really rode horses much after that.


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 2, 2016)

Hell I won't lie, I was already thinking about saying fuck it anyway man lol, before that mean horse whiffed his hooves and inch from my ears a couple times. Your back stays bent over for a long time and under strain too. My back ached like a sob every night and I wondered how long my discs would hold up under the constant strain. Just not near tough enough for that job.


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 2, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> We had horses when I was a kid, so I did my part with the shoeing. It is hard, hot ass work. And you are right about them putting a big hurt on you. When I was 13 I got my first dirt bike. I liked it much better for working the cows. Never really rode horses much after that.


Lol, I grew up on dirt bikes but as soon as I turned 16 and got an 8 year old 1977 Silverado pick em up truck, I said fuck dirtbikes and within a year dad had sold them all lol. I have a buddy who made a supercross main on ESPN down in Atlanta once. He kept on riding after 16. My riding interest was no longer bikes after 16 lmao.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 2, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> My riding interest was no longer bikes after 16 lmao.


Ha ha ha yeah most of us go that route.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 2, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Lol, I grew up on dirt bikes but as soon as I turned 16 and got an 8 year old 1977 Silverado pick em up truck, I said fuck dirtbikes and within a year dad had sold them all lol. I have a buddy who made a supercross main on ESPN down in Atlanta once. He kept on riding after 16. My riding interest was no longer bikes after 16 lmao.


I got rid of my bikes not long after I got back from the Navy, age 22. The older you get, the worse it hurts to crash and burn. I did trade two cows and a bull yearling for a street bike, but it just wasn't the same. By that point in my life, I had too much stuff for a bike. I sold it within a year of getting it.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Kids do what they see us do. We promote they do


I dont want my kid fucking my wife when stoned !


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I dont want my kid fucking my wife when stoned !


Well dont show them you fucking your wife stoned and you'll be golden!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 2, 2016)

When I woke this morning at 4 I was still stoned from the cake last night at 6 (and I only slept 4 hrs). I slept like a rock. Just topped up


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 2, 2016)

I was looking up carrot cake recipes last night lol. Found one that asks for 1-1/2 of butter in mix and 1/2 cup in frosting, so I'm thinking green colored icing carrot cake sounds good haha.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 2, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I was looking up carrot cake recipes last night lol. Found one that asks for 1-1/2 of butter in mix and 1/2 cup in frosting, so I'm thinking green colored icing carrot cake sounds good haha.


I didnt even have icing, I just had the carrot cake itself, pretty tasty, no extra sugar, BUT that sounds good. It works well for edible


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 2, 2016)

Today its green tinted rainbow vanilla cake. Tasty stuff


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 2, 2016)

@ruby fruit cheers for the salts, powder, & certainly the @treemansbuds seed collection! All safe and sound. They might have opened the ghost powder as there was some powder leakage but only minimal.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> @ruby fruit cheers for the salts, powder, & certainly the @treemansbuds seed collection! All safe and sound. They might have opened the ghost powder as there was some powder leakage but only minimal.


to easy bro..i just thought id add ghost powder in a bag as I put a bag of salt in there as well but in hindsight the powder would be something they would want to check as it woulda looked suss if randomly xrayed...but I did seal the envelope in clear sticky tape so if that was all sealed the leakage woulda just been my fault or damaged in transit...glad you got them safe n sound


----------



## DST (Aug 3, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> More mass transit naturally solves the problem by making it easier to use that than a car.


True on mass transit. People seem to like their independence too much though. That's why the bike system is great. You still have your independence.....Just takes a wee bit longer to get to places lol.


----------



## WV: Jetson (Aug 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> @ruby fruit cheers for the salts, powder, & certainly the @treemansbuds seed collection! All safe and sound. They might have opened the ghost powder as there was some powder leakage but only minimal.


Can you imagine Mr. Customs thinking: I wonder what's in this bag? sniff-sniff...


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 3, 2016)

WV: Jetson said:


> Can you imagine Mr. Customs thinking: I wonder what's in this bag? sniff-sniff...


Poor bugga if he rubbed his eyes after..hell that ghost powder was pure


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 3, 2016)

DST said:


> True on mass transit. People seem to like their independence too much though. That's why the bike system is great. You still have your independence.....Just takes a wee bit longer to get to places lol.


In my city, the mass transit system has gone to great lengths to allow and encourage bicyclists to take their bikes with them on the bus. Many do. This is definitely a top ten best city for bicycling enthusiasts, there's easily a dozen bike shops here.


----------



## DST (Aug 3, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> In my city, the mass transit system has gone to great lengths to allow and encourage bicyclists to take their bikes with them on the bus. Many do. This is definitely a top ten best city for bicycling enthusiasts, there's easily a dozen bike shops here.


In Amsterdam and I assume all Dutch cities you can take your bike on anything (except buses). The metros have special bike attachments in the carriages. A lot of Dutch people will leave a bike parked up at a station, get the train from outside the city and then cycle from the train station to work on the locked up bike. So when you see those pics of Amsterdam and the bikes lined up by the 1000, they are all actually owned by someone. The city also clears bikes up that look abandonded or damaged. They put a sticker on them and collect them a few weeks later (gives the owners a chance to remove them). If by chance your bike is taken you can go to the depot and get it back (if you can prove ownership). All very civilised.....except that we pay between 42 and 52% income tax lol....and don't get me started on water taxes (for both drinking and canal management). It can be pricey living under the sea.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 3, 2016)

Tell me about it as I got some on my hand when I opened the pack , and yes I got a hair in my eyes. Luckily I was alert enough not to keep rubbing


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 3, 2016)

DST said:


> In Amsterdam and I assume all Dutch cities you can take your bike on anything (except buses). The metros have special bike attachments in the carriages. A lot of Dutch people will leave a bike parked up at a station, get the train from outside the city and then cycle from the train station to work on the locked up bike. So when you see those pics of Amsterdam and the bikes lined up by the 1000, they are all actually owned by someone. The city also clears bikes up that look abandonded or damaged. They put a sticker on them and collect them a few weeks later (gives the owners a chance to remove them). If by chance your bike is taken you can go to the depot and get it back (if you can prove ownership). All very civilised.....except that we pay between 42 and 52% income tax lol....and don't get me started on water taxes (for both drinking and canal management). It can be pricey living under the sea.


Okay. In my AMERICAN city, lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 4, 2016)

So the wind and rain culled 15 seedlings for me hence got 15 coming up when the next planting day is favorable in 3-4 days, 6x Sinmint/Platinum D crosses (mix of 4 different crosses), 4x Karma Wheres My Bike, 1x Grand Master, 1x Mad Purps, 1x SR71, 1x Orange OG, 1x Alpha Diesel @treemansbuds


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> So the wind and rain culled 15 seedlings for me hence got 15 coming up when the next planting day is favorable in 3-4 days, 6x Sinmint/Platinum D crosses (mix of 4 different crosses), 4x Karma Wheres My Bike, 1x Grand Master, 1x Mad Purps, 1x SR71, 1x Orange OG, 1x Alpha Diesel @treemansbuds


fuk. Fuk those winds of change.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 4, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> fuk. Fuk those winds of change.


Roll with it as usual . Into the dvd case they be


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 4, 2016)

Got those all setup in dvd case, and got some rainbow cake down my neck, now time for a puff of charas. Old buddy dropped off a piece yday; thats good karma coming back at me @ttystikk


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Aug 4, 2016)

That's really great that you can move each container to get the most sunlight.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 4, 2016)

Yeah but I dont move that shit around. Only moved them now due to the rain and wind. Once set, they stay


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 4, 2016)

Repost from @Mason Jar 92705 . Pretty good podcast. Just a country boy
https://soundcloud.com/user-928350579-16614181/episode-1-duke-diamond-va-of-brothers-grimm
01:16:15


----------



## TWS (Aug 5, 2016)

Mason Jar 92705 said:


> That's really great that you can move each container to get the most sunlight.


Yea it's like playing musical chairs .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 5, 2016)

http://www.cannabisbusinesstimes.com/article/the-house-that-dankness-built/
@ttystikk


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 5, 2016)

TWS said:


> Yea it's like playing musical chairs .


We'll do that later @TWS . Everything either has a number or abbreviation signifying what the frick it is. Today most all the beans in dvd case were ready so some went into starter cups or 1 gallon pots; there are 4 left (Orange OG & 3 SinCity crosses) which I would expect to pop later today, as they looked like they were cracking.

EDIT: Only 2 left (SC crosses); roughed up the seams a little and I yanked up those stretchy seedlings (I let stretch) , <fucking dumbass move, should have just got them out of the rain>. Replaced them already with same


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2016)

Yeeeehaaaaa ! 
Let the summer games begin ! 
I can't with til the bobsled races .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 6, 2016)

@TWS teleport me some weed this direction! Being out sucks. Hash is great, but I am missing the flowers about now


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> @TWS teleport me some weed this direction! Being out sucks. Hash is great, but I am missing the flowers about now


I


TWS said:


> Yeeeehaaaaa !
> Let the summer games begin !
> I can't with til the bobsled races .


I know ay ...when are the ice skating singles on?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 6, 2016)

Just dropped some autos down. Perhaps they will finish before anything else does, couple OG Kush Autos & an Auto Pounder w/ Cheese.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 6, 2016)

Aye getting ready for the swamp luge


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 6, 2016)

I crammed 2 pieces of cake down earlier and the cottoon mouth is just starting. Reckon its gonna be a fun one as fucking usual.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Aye getting ready for the swamp luge





Vnsmkr said:


> . . . . and the cottoon mouth is just starting. . . .


Not a Cottonmouth, but I did kill a baby Copperhead at my office door this morning. Last night I did the flowerbeds, watering, trimming dead leaves and picking up candy wrappers. Makes work interesting.


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 6, 2016)

I used to build fires under tobacco that was hung in barns to add a finish to it and these old barns were usually located in wooded areas for shading purposes and piles of wood slabs were placed beside the barn to use. Anyway, there ain't much better copperhead habitat than a pile of wood on the forest floor lmao. I have come close to being struck a few times, usually within a few inches of my hands and arms as the bastards hid under wooden slabs, but one time the snake actually made slight contact with my hand. Unless you have been there done that, the sheer terror is indescribable but you basically run like a girl, high stepping and screaming in a high pitched squeal while shitting your britches. Same deal plus I just knew I was bitten for a little while but wasn't, just got lucky except the snake nearly killed my ass anyway by way of massive coronary haha. Fuck snake surprises.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 6, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I used to build fires under tobacco that was hung in barns to add a finish to it and these old barns were usually located in wooded areas for shading purposes. Anyway, there ain't much better copperhead habitat than a pile of wood on the forest floor lmao. I have come close to being struck a few times, usually within a few inches of my hands and arms as the bastards hid under wooden slabs, but one time the snake actually made slight contact with my hand. Unless you have been there done that, the sheer terror is indescribable but you basically run like a girl, high stepping and screaming in a high pitched squeal while shitting your britches. Same deal plus I just knew I was bitten for a little while but wasn't, just got lucky except the snake nearly killed my ass anyway by way of massive coronary haha. Fuck snake surprises.


Many a times dragging square hay bails out of the barn....same thing. Have shit myself more than once. Almost got tagged in the face at about 7-8 as had 1 lunge out of water at me as was trying to smash with a brick. Hated snakes early


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 6, 2016)

No worse place for snakes than a fresh cut and baled hayfield, not necessarily venomous snakes, but shit staining surprises anyway. When you cut tobacco you reach down blind and grab the stalk under leaves with one hand and cut stalk down low with the other. A couple times I have latched onto a snake around the stalk, but they were rat snakes. Again, drawers totally full lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 6, 2016)

Yeah least with a bail hook you got something in your hand lmao. Fukn hate snakes man


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 6, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I used to build fires under tobacco that was hung in barns to add a finish to it and these old barns were usually located in wooded areas for shading purposes. Anyway, there ain't much better copperhead habitat than a pile of wood on the forest floor lmao. I have come close to being struck a few times, usually within a few inches of my hands and arms as the bastards hid under wooden slabs, but one time the snake actually made slight contact with my hand. Unless you have been there done that, the sheer terror is indescribable but you basically run like a girl, high stepping and screaming in a high pitched squeal while shitting your britches. Same deal plus I just knew I was bitten for a little while but wasn't, just got lucky except the snake nearly killed my ass anyway by way of massive coronary haha. Fuck snake surprises.


There has been more killed on the grounds this year than average. I used to do the landscaping here, and I would see them in the leaves and such all the time. The inside ones are brought in on ferns. We get a few a year. It's better if one of the staff sees them first.

And one of the sons of bitches {Copperhead} did get me. It was after I had beat his head to a pulp and he had laid in the back of my truck all day. I guess when I went to trow him away, one of the fangs scratched me. That was back in my cigar smoking days, and I thought I had dropped a coal on my arm. But I didn't have a stogie going at the time. It burned like hell. I used tobacco and spit on it. Looked like a spider bite does, with the red ring. Didn't kill me though.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah least with a bail hook you got something in your hand lmao. Fukn hate snakes man


I don't mind snakes at all. When I used to live in our little house by the pond, I had a real bad mice problem. I caught White Oak Snakes and turned them loose in the house.

I don't kill any snakes in the woods. But with a baby moccasin in the lobby, killing it is about the only way to make sure it doesn't get away. It was about a foot from the flowerbed, and with the bark mulch, would have been a son of a bitch to see. Last year we had a mamma and some babies in the flowerbeds. I think we killed 4 or 5 that time. It's my job to tend the flowerbeds, so I was looking really hard for them.


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 6, 2016)

TWS said:


>


Years ago when Daddy and I were clearing a road to our creek camp, we encountered a couple of Copperheads. Mamma said, "we should name this Copperhead Road." I said, "no. No we shouldn't." I could just see every lawdog in the county nosing around down there. Needless to say, she had never heard of the song.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 6, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Years ago when Daddy and I were clearing a road to our creek camp, we encountered a couple of Copperheads. Mamma said, "we should name this Copperhead Road." I said, "no. No we shouldn't." I could just see every lawdog in the county nosing around down there. Needless to say, she had never heard of the song.


I had heard that song 100s of times but thats the 1st time I actually LISTENED to it. Good stuff that ole Colombian and Thai


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I had heard that song 100s of times but thats the 1st time I actually LISTENED to it. Good stuff that ole Colombian and Thai


"They draft the white trash first 'round here anyway..." Love it!


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 7, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> "They draft the white trash first 'round here anyway..." Love it!


There is a song that I'm trying to remember the name of. It's a blue grassy one about the draft. I was looking for it when I found this one. . . . that men of a certain age will remember. . . . 






These days guys {on this thread especially} are wanting the next stop to be Vietnam, thanks to Vnsmkr's experiences.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 7, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> There is a song that I'm trying to remember the name of. It's a blue grassy one about the draft. . . . . . .


Here it is.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 7, 2016)

@Mason Jar 92705 Garlic Bud 98 x Vortex

Male #1 on left

Male #2

Female #1

Female #2

Female #3


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


>


I need to watch one of those when I get the time. Not today though. My customers left early. I've run to the store and picked up supper. I'm headed home to eat with the wife, then to the camp for me. Talking to the hoot owls later on.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 7, 2016)

Typed "stoned hippie" into google and got a picture of Bush Jr offering me a toke, laughing my ass off


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Aug 7, 2016)

female #2 is loving that sunshine! Everything looks healthy.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 7, 2016)

Mason Jar 92705 said:


> female #2 is loving that sunshine! Everything looks healthy.


Yeah when the sun is above they all pray daily. Took me a 2nd look to call #2 & 3 as they are pretty close. Should be some nice plants bro.


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Aug 7, 2016)

Whichever male you keep, I would protect those females from getting pollinated, they have lots of hairs now.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 7, 2016)

Yeah few seeds is normal just due to proximity from the bees and other flying bugs which help pollinate. No worries though, never had a fully seeded crop. Will collect pollen from those 3 males in the back as soon as they start dropping, then donate them to the compost bin...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 7, 2016)

Regarding the bees doing work check em out.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 7, 2016)

Sweet,bro


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Sweet,bro


Perfect timing


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 8, 2016)

Digging around in old leaf today I found a couple buds. Fucking score!!! Don't even know what it is, but it just got me high as fuck


----------



## TWS (Aug 8, 2016)

You Vc. ........you Vc


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 8, 2016)

Lmao. Big fat white bald VC


----------



## TWS (Aug 8, 2016)

Lmol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 8, 2016)

4 yr old asked me why daddy doesnt speak tieng viet and she does. I say...well not only does daddy not look VN, he's not VN.


----------



## TWS (Aug 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> 4 yr old asked me why daddy doesnt speak tieng viet and she does. I say...well not only does daddy not look VN, he's not VN.


I think you should learn it . ,


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2016)

Best way to learn a language is to have a dictionary in bed with you I agree with, TWS you should learn it


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 8, 2016)

DST said:


> Best way to learn a language is to have a dictionary in bed with you I agree with, TWS you should learn it


Worked for me. I know just enough Mandarin to get slapped!


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Worked for me. I know just enough Mandarin to get slapped!


Depends what tickles yer fancy I guess.....being slapped by a lassie in Scotland is the first sign of love! Not sure what it means in Chinese though.


----------



## Jared Cox (Aug 8, 2016)

Thai is an easy language to learn. 2 years of real study (books, audio and conversation) gave me enough comprehension to where I can get by in any area of Thailand without English.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 8, 2016)

DST said:


> Best way to learn a language is to have a dictionary in bed with you I agree with, TWS you should learn it


I understand alot of VN, my speech is just limited. You dont need to speak ANY to get by and that's from experience in Angola, Equatorial Guinea, Nigeria, Ghana, India, Malaysia, Indonesia, Cambodia, Vietnam, Thailand, Russia to name a few


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Worked for me. I know just enough Mandarin to get slapped!


Definitely, I learned those phrases the 1st week I was here


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## ttystikk (Aug 8, 2016)

Jared Cox said:


> Thai is an easy language to learn. 2 years of real study (books, audio and conversation) gave me enough comprehension to where I can get by in any area of Thailand without English.


Keep talking! I'm a big fan of warm beaches and Thai food!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Keep talking! I'm a big fan of warm beaches and Thai food!


Thought about Koh Chang just off Cambodia. I hear good things about that spot


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I understand alot of VN, my speech is just limited. You dont need to speak ANY to get by and that's from experience in Angola, Equatorial Guinea, Nigeria, Ghana, India, Malaysia, Indonesia, Cambodia, Vietnam, Thailand, Russia to name a few


Absolutely. Like the English...speak slower and louder and they'll eventually understand you lol.
From my experience outside of English speaking countries. You ALWAYS get on better when knowing the local language. I saw it when my old man lived in the Far East. He spoke Malaysian very well and was always very respected in his business dealings. 
Not to mention the time our car got smashed into by a taxi on the way up to KL. There was about 30 people suddenly appear out of the jungle all pointing fingers at my old man. I just heard him launch into something in Malaysian and they all just fucked off lol. 
Anyway....no pressure lad


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 8, 2016)

Of course you are right DST, but it aint a necessity. And I'm into necessities these days.....Besides respect is given for giving an attempt at it. Day to day who gives a fuck really as the way I look at it, the only people that make a fuck are my family


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 8, 2016)

Speaking loud in Asia gets you fuckall nowhere, just for you out there that like to scream.


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Of course you are right DST, but it aint a necessity. And I'm into necessities these days.....Besides respect is given for giving an attempt at it. Day to day who gives a fuck really as the way I look at it, the only people that make a fuck are my family


When you got kids you got to live a life of necessities only lol. If you didnt I am not sure how you'd get everything done lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 8, 2016)

DST said:


> When you got kids you got to live a life of necessities only lol. If you didnt I am not sure how you'd get everything done lol.


Fucking a mate, 100%


----------



## papapayne (Aug 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I understand alot of VN, my speech is just limited. You dont need to speak ANY to get by and that's from experience in Angola, Equatorial Guinea, Nigeria, Ghana, India, Malaysia, Indonesia, Cambodia, Vietnam, Thailand, Russia to name a few


what a list!


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Typed "stoned hippie" into google and got a picture of Bush Jr offering me a toke, laughing my ass off
> 
> View attachment 3752048


I didn't see it live, just heard about it from late night comics. But at one of the debates, responding to a question about drug use, Jeb said, "Sorry Mom, but yes, I took weed. I took it." Now that to me sounds like a man who is lying.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 8, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I didn't see it live, just heard about it from late night comics. But at one of the debates, responding to a question about drug use, Jeb said, "Sorry Mom, but yes, I took weed. I took it." Now that to me sounds like a man who is lying.


Sounds like someone trying to fake the funk


----------



## Jared Cox (Aug 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Keep talking! I'm a big fan of warm beaches and Thai food!


Get 'Thai for Beginners' by Benjawan Poomsan Becker, and Pimsleur Thai audio lessons, and you'll be amazed how quickly you pick it up with an hour or two of active practice a day. The great part about learning this language, is that it only takes basic understanding to communicate - Thai language is grammatically simple, and uses a much smaller vocabulary than English, especially in basic conversation (although, there are regional dialects that you will eventually learn too).


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 8, 2016)

Jared Cox said:


> Get 'Thai for Beginners' by Benjawan Poomsan Becker, and Pimsleur Thai audio lessons, and you'll be amazed how quickly you pick it up with an hour or two of active practice a day. The great part about learning this language, is that it only takes basic understanding to communicate - Thai language is grammatically simple, and uses a much smaller vocabulary than English, especially in basic conversation (although, there are regional dialects that you will eventually learn too).


Not gonna lie, I'm in it for a hot Thai girl. AND my toes in the sand at the beach, looking at my sailboat bobbing at anchor, waiting for me to board it and wander.


----------



## Jared Cox (Aug 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Not gonna lie, I'm in it for a hot Thai girl. AND my toes in the sand at the beach, looking at my sailboat bobbing at anchor, waiting for me to board it and wander.


Nearly all of us are, but I try to look respectable on first impression. LOL. Here's my current Thai girlfriend


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 8, 2016)

When I used to work in the Gulf of Mexico I used to fly out of Intracoastal City there was a nice big yacht (100'?) with jet skis on the deck and a 40' center console attached aft. Could do some serious partying on that thing


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 8, 2016)

Jared Cox said:


> Nearly all of us are, but I try to look respectable on first impression. LOL. Here's my current Thai girlfriend View attachment 3753043


Does she get good WiFi reception? She has her own radio tower sticking out of her head lol


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> When I used to work in the Gulf of Mexico I used to fly out of Intracoastal City there was a nice big yacht (100'?) with jet skis on the deck and a 40' center console attached aft. Could do some serious partying on that thing


I can do some serious partying in a life jacket. 

It's all in the attitude, yo!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I can do some serious partying in a life jacket.
> 
> It's all in the attitude, yo!


Agreed. You are telling this to the person whose neccesities are weed, water, & pussy....


----------



## Jared Cox (Aug 9, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Does she get good WiFi reception? She has her own radio tower sticking out of her head lol


Just noticed that hahaha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 9, 2016)

Played musical pots on the roof today. Windy all day. 

The 3 males are looking healthy out back (pics tomorrow).


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 9, 2016)

GB98×Vortex on left and Buddhas Hand on rt and then the other is GB98×Vortex as well


----------



## luciferi (Aug 9, 2016)

Yo im back in action on ma grow nice to see your grow is still going strong... Do u use any extra light at all? Lately i have been lifting plants into sun during the day and lifting them under my lights at night for veg and just 100% outdoor flowering.. Will update some pics later... Great to see other people in Thailand following ur forum.. Im in the north all ppl in thailand lets exchange grow knowledge!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 10, 2016)

Thanks, & no I havent used any extra lights, au naturale.


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Aug 10, 2016)

Pollen is gonna be dropping soon! I like how the gbxvortex males are shorter and just an all around different shape, imo.


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2016)

Mason Jar 92705 said:


> Pollen is gonna be dropping soon! I like how the gbxvortex males are shorter and just an all around different shape, imo.


Ejac imminent....Cap'n we got open male flowers at warp factor jizz......


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## ttystikk (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

At the end of my punk days we used to jam some B52's at the shack (the love shack). Buddy of mines family were cotton farmers and we had an abandoned (fixed up) shack on their land when we were in high school. Some ignorant ass drunk times there.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 11, 2016)

@SomeGuy cool song huh


----------



## fandango (Aug 11, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Not gonna lie, I'm in it for a hot Thai girl. AND my toes in the sand at the beach, looking at my sailboat bobbing at anchor, waiting for me to board it and wander.


Dreamer...but for real,you can get there for about-a-pound


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 12, 2016)

fandango said:


> Dreamer...but for real,you can get there for about-a-pound


The sailboat is gonna run at least two or three.


----------



## fandango (Aug 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The sailboat is gonna run at least two or three.


Now that gives me an Idea!
As of now,my house is filling up with run away Filipinas..Elaine has been here now almost 2 months(she is having a divorce because her husband did not like her clubbing with the girls)she is hot about 100lbs and looks like a model.
Next lady coming in here,is about 95lbs and super sexy(she caught a DUI and her husband is mad as hell to her)
Next incoming is a 92lb lady,also nice to look at(her husband will not let her have a budget...cheap weed grower)
So I figure we could all fit on say a sail boat about 40 foot long and I am the captain on the way to who knows?


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 12, 2016)

fandango said:


> Now that gives me an Idea!
> As of now,my house is filling up with run away Filipinas..Elaine has been here now almost 2 months(she is having a divorce because her husband did not like her clubbing with the girls)she is hot about 100lbs and looks like a model.
> Next lady coming in here,is about 95lbs and super sexy(she caught a DUI and her husband is mad as hell to her)
> Next incoming is a 92lb lady,also nice to look at(her husband will not let her have a budget...cheap weed grower)
> So I figure we could all fit on say a sail boat about 40 foot long and I am the captain on the way to who knows?


Sounds like your in charge of a floating sex ship.. (i wanted to say whore ship but that sounded rude )
Woman only want to be treated like queens then they will do anything and be loyal as can be


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 12, 2016)

fandango said:


> Now that gives me an Idea!
> As of now,my house is filling up with run away Filipinas..Elaine has been here now almost 2 months(she is having a divorce because her husband did not like her clubbing with the girls)she is hot about 100lbs and looks like a model.
> Next lady coming in here,is about 95lbs and super sexy(she caught a DUI and her husband is mad as hell to her)
> Next incoming is a 92lb lady,also nice to look at(her husband will not let her have a budget...cheap weed grower)
> So I figure we could all fit on say a sail boat about 40 foot long and I am the captain on the way to who knows?


Love Boat II, I'm sooooooooo in!


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


>


I hadn't thought of those guys in years. But since I did. . . . Athens has produced some differing music, no?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The sailboat is gonna run at least two or three.


Friend has his docked right outside his house in Thailand.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Friend has his docked right outside his house in Thailand.


That's my idea of paradise, right there.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 12, 2016)

The last few pages full of awsome music actually brightened up my day lol, what a lovely day huh..





@Vnsmkr musical pots haha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 12, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> The last few pages full of awsome music actually brightened up my day lol, what a lovely day huh..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to hear that. It is useful then. Music is good for the soul. Happy weekend all


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 12, 2016)

Happy weekend world. Beautiful morning in paradise. Hope its good wherever you are.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 12, 2016)

Oh, it's good here too. Always love your pics, bro!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 12, 2016)

Thanks! Likewise


----------



## TWS (Aug 12, 2016)

Whoop there it is !


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 12, 2016)

It's right here; smoking some of my best at a Bro's crib


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 13, 2016)

Since I fucking cleaned every leaf separately with a motherfucking spray bottle it rained 3 inches in 45 minutes right after the above picture. Underside of the leaves covered in splashed fucking muddy shit AGAIN. Fuck off rainy season!!!


----------



## 757growin (Aug 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> @SomeGuy cool song huh


I've been hearing these guys alot lately. Good stuff indeed.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 13, 2016)

757growin said:


> I've been hearing get these guys alot lately. Good stuff indeed.


Yip they have a good vibe


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yip they have a good vibe


They blew up pretty quick out here... Chill dudes for sure..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Since I fucking cleaned every leaf separately with a motherfucking spray bottle it rained 3 inches in 45 minutes right after the above picture. Underside of the leaves covered in splashed fucking muddy shit AGAIN. Fuck off rainy season!!!


Would laying straw underneath help with the splashing? I know the peppers that don't have mulch get covered with sand when it rains hard here. {It takes a lot of rain to turn my sand into mud}


----------



## TWS (Aug 13, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Would laying straw underneath help with the splashing? I know the peppers that don't have mulch get covered with sand when it rains hard here. {It takes a lot of rain to turn my sand into mud}


If it's that low you should be cutting it off


----------



## TWS (Aug 13, 2016)

Oh wait . I forgot these are small girls .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 13, 2016)

Yeah they arent big bitches like yours. Mud splashes all the way to top leaves.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 13, 2016)

Get some dead grass and leaves down later see if it helps.


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 13, 2016)

Make you some little breathable comforters lol that will hold in moisture and keep shit from splashing, like the covers the indoor guys use but I like breathable.


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 13, 2016)

Bet you could weave up some shit pronto


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 13, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Bet you could weave up some shit pronto


Yeah but not sure what I have on hand I could use thats breathable. I have some dead leaves and shit in compost pile (ice chest) thats right there. Will likely use them.


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 13, 2016)

I'm just high as fuck on some excellent sativa dom right now and the thought of mini cannacomforters made me smile lol.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 13, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I'm just high as fuck on some excellent sativa dom right now and the thought of mini cannacomforters made me smile lol.


Plant skirts might be the new in thing Smidge. You should jump on it before someone else steals the idea.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 13, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I'm just high as fuck on some excellent sativa dom right now and the thought of mini cannacomforters made me smile lol.


 Lmfao. Time to get into the hash


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 13, 2016)

This is that super diesel tasting killing fields I've been posting lately. Took down a sample bud. The shit is the thinnest, no weight airy shit I've ever grown, but got damn the diesel taste is nearly overwhelming and if you keep bonging her up she'll take your ass straight to Pluto. Fuck!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 13, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Plant skirts might be the new in thing Smidge. You should jump on it before someone else steals the idea.


Same as a xmas tree skirt


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 13, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> This is that super diesel tasting killing fields I've been posting lately. Took down a sample bud. The shit is the thinnest, no weight airy shit I've ever grown, but got damn the diesel taste is nearly overwhelming and if you keep bonging her up she'll take your ass straight to Pluto. Fuck!
> View attachment 3756745


That looks unbelievable


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 13, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Plant skirts might be the new in thing Smidge. You should jump on it before someone else steals the idea.


Got damn I nearly busted a gut laughing at that! Good one!


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 13, 2016)

Maybe some dope ass marijuana leaf stamped fuzzy dice and shag carpet covered containers to complete the look? Bwwwaaaaahhhh I stoned lol.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 13, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Maybe some dope ass marijuana leaf stamped fuzzy dice and shag carpet covered containers to complete the look? Bwwwaaaaahhhh I stoned lol.


Don't forget the pinks, purples, puppies and kittens. More lady growers these days. They would be more likely to spend the money on one.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 13, 2016)

Couple puffs on the hash pipe and I am in business for the day . Fucking missing some flowers right now, but is what it is


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Couple puffs on the hash pipe and I am in business for the day . Fucking missing some flowers right now, but is what it is


I know I missed flowers when I was in the Med. Hash is great, but it works on my lungs big time.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 13, 2016)

I had a safety meeting at my soft pear tree on the farm right before I came to work, then one between customers about three hours ago. Everyone will be out of here in about three more hours, so I will have another one before I start my work work for the night. I always come in an hour before the customers are scheduled to get here. I needed that whole hour this morning. I've changed bowls at my pear tree pit stop area, and it's bigger than the old one. I need to remember that when filling.



Vnsmkr said:


> Couple puffs on the hash pipe and I am in business for the day .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 13, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I know I missed flowers when I was in the Med. Hash is great, but it works on my lungs big time.


Yeah I usually have a stash of local BST  but I don't have funds for shit I don't absolutely require at the moment so that will wait


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Aug 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah I usually have a stash of local BST  but I don't have funds for shit I don't absolutely require at the moment so that will wait


When do you start your new job? I thought I remember reading that you would be working by aug.?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 13, 2016)

Mason Jar 92705 said:


> When do you start your new job? I thought I remember reading that you would be working by aug.?


Million dollar question (and has been for about 8 months now). Was told on Friday end of the month so will see


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Aug 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Million dollar question (and has been for about 8 months now). Was told on Friday end of the month so will see


That sucks, crossing fingers for ya. It'll happen eventually.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks. Yeah what I keep telling myself too


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 14, 2016)

@Mason Jar 92705 #3 has become #1, #1 now #2, & #2 moved to 3rd.

All the plants had mud caked on the underside of most all their leaves not allowing them to breathe imo. It looked like it was a mite problem but nothing was moving. Cleaned up yesterday and put that mulch layer down this morning before the storms cranked up.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 14, 2016)

That little 1 mo old kid in the 1 gallon pot was a male so he went into the compost bin today. That was a Sinfully Sour; also been some males (2) compost binned from @eastcoastmo SC crosses


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> That little 1 mo old kid in the 1 gallon pot was a male so he went into the compost bin today. That was a Sinfully Sour; also been some males (2) compost binned from @eastcoastmo SC crosses


Spewin bro, hope the rest are girls  
How did the males look mate? Nice structure to them or heaps stretchy?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 14, 2016)

They were actually slow starts but I attribute that to my fucked up weather. When you get 15mm rain one day followed by 1 day of dry then another 7-8mm it tends to fuck young plants


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 14, 2016)

Have lost a bunch of seedlings due to this crap weather. If rain doesnt fuck them then 50-60 knot winds will. Another 10 going down end of the week


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> They were actually slow starts but I attribute that to my fucked up weather. When you get 15mm rain one day followed by 1 day of dry then another 7-8mm it tends to fuck young plants


Yeah too much rain can really mess with seedlings! Hope the rest grow well for you!!


----------



## TWS (Aug 14, 2016)

Maybe you should put a piece of astro turf on the top of each pot or get a carport or maybe.........


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 14, 2016)

There was a roof overhead last year but the wind ripped it off piece by piece. And the reason I bought the tent was to not deal with this bullshit fucking weather with seedlings then I lost my job.....so here I sit


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Have lost a bunch of seedlings due to this crap weather. If rain doesnt fuck them then 50-60 knot winds will. Another 10 going down end of the week


Edit: 20 going down end of the week.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 14, 2016)

Ha ha @TWS that carport would be on my neighbors roof down the street after 1 storm. Just get the tent running so I can start them (and finish some) inside. They do fine in shit weather here once they pass the 2-3 week mark (during wet season only as any other time no issues).


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Aug 15, 2016)

Brexit to be postponed til 2019.


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Aug 15, 2016)

Is there any smell coming through on those gb98 x vortex yet?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 15, 2016)

Mason Jar 92705 said:


> Is there any smell coming through on those gb98 x vortex yet?


Yeah theres a slight smell coming off the girls now, but its faint. Green Crack is the farthest along flower wise (same age) and she just starting to smell too. I couldnt identify anything yesterday and I got my nose right down onto the tops. What do they normally smell like?


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Aug 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah theres a slight smell coming off the girls now, but its faint. Green Crack is the farthest along flower wise (same age) and she just starting to smell too. I couldnt identify anything yesterday and I got my nose right down onto the tops. What do they normally smell like?


Yeah, I know it's early, I can't wait to see how they do for you, that's all  Inside the buds were very hazy with a medium/low yield but covered in resin and had a toned down spicy/garlic smell with floral aromas. When they were the age as yours now, atm, I don't remember how they smelled. I'll have to find some pics...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 15, 2016)

Mason Jar 92705 said:


> Yeah, I know it's early, I can't wait to see how they do for you, that's all  Inside the buds were very hazy with a medium/low yield but covered in resin and had a toned down spicy/garlic smell with floral aromas. When they were the age as yours now, atm, I don't remember how they smelled. I'll have to find some pics...


Sure I must have asked this but I'm being a lazy cunt this morning, what sort of flower time on them?


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Aug 15, 2016)

Here's 2 pics of Spice Queen, that's just what I call her, inside. Harvest day and dried. 9 weeks inside. Outside in your area, maybe...between sept.27 and first week of Oct., that's how the mom finished outside. Just a wild quess there.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 15, 2016)

Mason Jar 92705 said:


> Here's 2 pics of Spice Queen, that's just what I call her, inside. Harvest day and dried. 9 weeks inside. Outside in your area, maybe...between sept.27 and first week of Oct., that's how the mom finished outside. Just a wild quess there.
> View attachment 3758264 View attachment 3758265


9 weeks is what I was looking for. If its 9 inside its similar outside here being ~12-12 year around


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> 9 weeks is what I was looking for. If its 9 inside its similar outside here being ~12-12 year around


Great growing weather- at least most of the time lol- amazing food, pretty girls... You're talking me into moving!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 15, 2016)

I made a post this morning about newbie pointers and it disappeared. What the fuck. Doesnt even show up


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I made a post this morning about newbie pointers and it disappeared. What the fuck. Doesnt even show up


I saw it this morning when I was looking from the house. Wonder why they nuked it. I think it owuld have helped if any nubes ahd read it.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 15, 2016)

Damn, my spell check has got turned off.


----------



## TWS (Aug 15, 2016)

Don't feel bad vns. Half the stuff I post gets deleted.


----------



## TWS (Aug 15, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Damn, my spell check has got turned off.


Sunni did it .


----------



## eddy600 (Aug 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I made a post this morning about newbie pointers and it disappeared. What the fuck. Doesnt even show up


 I replied with a picture of a small sick plant and claimed it was a mold resistant strain from GA & asked if i would get 5 or 6 lbs. they erased them both.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 15, 2016)

Yeah fuck em if they cant take a joke, but I was serious.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

Into the dvd case for planting couple days from now x 20 total:
Selection of @eastcoastmo Sincity crosses to add to the few that are going now, selection of @treemansbuds crosses to add to the alpha diesel and mad purps already rolling, & some Shoji OG from Greenman Organics. I will babysit these to make sure they make it all the way through; rain and wind are not going to fuck these at an early age!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Into the dvd case for planting couple days from now x 20 total:
> Selection of @eastcoastmo Sincity crosses to add to the few that are going now, selection of @treemansbuds crosses to add to the alpha diesel and mad purps already rolling, & some Shoji OG from Greenman Organics. I will babysit these to make sure they make it all the way through; rain and wind are not going to fuck these at an early age!


Awesome man, sounds like a great selection


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

I look forward to them  for sure! All of them


----------



## freemandrake (Aug 16, 2016)

When will we see the roof top greenhouse, I'm waiting...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

freemandrake said:


> When will we see the roof top greenhouse, I'm waiting...


I was working on that until the wind ripped the roof off last year....that idea got shitcanned


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

Got a 4x8x8 tent inside now to handle young plants (though not operational yet) and an open roof upstairs no barriers. Get the best of both worlds, or they will eventually


----------



## freemandrake (Aug 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I was working on that until the wind ripped the roof off last year....that idea got shitcanned


lol might have to go for a more permanent structure, I know you can get clear plastic roof sheets, would be a huge Benefit for you by the sounds of things.


----------



## freemandrake (Aug 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Got a 4x8x8 tent inside now to handle young plants (though not operational yet) and an open roof upstairs no barriers. Get the best of both worlds, or they will eventually


Nice what kind of watts you running in there?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

freemandrake said:


> lol might have to go for a more permanent structure, I know you can get clear plastic roof sheets, would be a huge Benefit for you by the sounds of things.


clear plastic roof sheets is what blew off....There is a structure built with 4x4's so its solid. plastic sheeting gets fucked in 60-70knot winds


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

freemandrake said:


> Nice what kind of watts you running in there?


Will have 2x CMH315 hung vertical and a separate spot to start seedlings in a cabinet


----------



## freemandrake (Aug 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> clear plastic roof sheets is what blew off....There is a structure built with 4x4's so its solid. plastic sheeting gets fucked in 60-70knot winds


Shit that's heavy man, solid winds there


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

freemandrake said:


> Shit that's heavy man, solid winds there


Yeah wet season can be a bitch (as it has been this year), but any other time out of the other 9 mos is perfect


----------



## freemandrake (Aug 16, 2016)

When is your growing season? Similar to Aus?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

freemandrake said:


> When is your growing season? Similar to Aus?


Check that. Similar to Hawaii


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

If you go back a page they are growing now, started 1.5 months ago


----------



## freemandrake (Aug 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Check that. Similar to Hawaii


Very intresting never knew that, it does sound like a pain in the ass but


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

freemandrake said:


> Very intresting never knew that, it does sound like a pain in the ass but


as I said to @ttystikk, the goods outweigh the bads.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> as I said to @ttystikk, the goods outweigh the bads.


Show us the goods, brah! Preferably in a miniskirt and heels, lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

This describes my attitude in general as of late. Not meant for anyone in this thread btw


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> This describes my attitude in general as of late. Not meant for anyone in this thread btw
> View attachment 3759154


Ha ha I'm feeling a bit the same mate!


----------



## fandango (Aug 16, 2016)

Ok...I will go off on the weather...triple digits...go f your self


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

fandango said:


> Ok...I will go off on the weather...triple digits...go f your self


Ha ha I hear that. How hot?


----------



## fandango (Aug 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ha ha I hear that. How hot?


104 105 103 only saving grace I do have a tall glass of ice oj and vodka going


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

fandango said:


> 104 105 103 only saving grace I do have a tall glass of ice oj and vodka going


Yip thats a tad warm. Ha made me think of Kakinada, India 114.8 f in August and on top of that our workshop was under a metal building . Louisiana temps got into the 100s every year with high humidity so I grew up with it, but didnt mean I ever enjoyed those high temps. Its equal to high 80's here now


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 16, 2016)

It's a nice evening in the upper 60s, crickets chirping while I sip a local microbrew and load a bowl.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 16, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> It's a nice evening in the upper 60s, crickets chirping while I sip a local microbrew and load a bowl.


That sounds pretty nice ttystikk. My favorite temps are the 60's. A small island surrounded by ocean which stays 65 year round  would be perfect.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 16, 2016)

Crikey, 104-106 is pretty hot. We hit 113 for 2 weeks straight last year  
So hot my nutsack stuck like glue to the toilet seat, thought I'd have to get the firemen in to get me unstuck ha ha


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> That sounds pretty nice ttystikk. My favorite temps are the 60's. A small island surrounded by ocean which stays 65 year round  would be perfect.


If it's at sea level, mid 60s is frankly cold. Ask San Francisco residents, lol

Up here at a mile high and low humidity, we're getting what I like to call the 'vacuum bottle' effect, where thin air means you don't gain or lose much heat to conduction or convection. 

This means 60s feels lovely!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> If it's at sea level, mid 60s is frankly cold. Ask San Francisco residents, lol
> 
> Up here at a mile high and low humidity, we're getting what I like to call the 'vacuum bottle' effect, where thin air means you don't gain or lose much heat to conduction or convection.
> 
> This means 60s feels lovely!


Its perfect temp for me.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 17, 2016)

Its got a good sound, beat, I dunno


----------



## eastcoastmo (Aug 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Its got a good sound, beat, I dunno


Ha ha it's catchy for sure! Love the old dude with the metal teeth lol


----------



## TWS (Aug 17, 2016)

Crikey . Balls stuck ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 17, 2016)

Head over to tnt tws theres a thread just for you


----------



## TWS (Aug 17, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Head over to tnt tws theres a thread just for you


I don't go there .
I'm joining instagram. 
By .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 17, 2016)

TWS said:


> I don't go there .
> I'm joining instagram.
> By .


You'd be like a proud father at the level of sickness that ruby has attained lmao


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 17, 2016)

Man VN old mate...i have had 3 cups of tea today im blazed 4 grams bud per cup 
Heres my head space listen to this song with eyes shut and tell me the first word that comes to your head when it finishes....
this HTML class. Value is


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 17, 2016)

Fucks sake i must be baked aint no song der boy


----------



## jonnyquest (Aug 17, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Fucks sake i must be baked aint no song der boy


Haha how long you been listening to that?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 17, 2016)

Since the 1st cup of tea? LMAO


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Its got a good sound, beat, I dunno


 not bad!







Weather's nice today! 80f, big break from the prior 90f week lol. Is it time for a beer yet?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 17, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> not bad!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


330 AM here, wind blowing ~20-30 knots full moon out. Time for a beer whenever you feel like its time


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> 330 AM here, wind blowing ~20-30 knots full moon out. Time for a beer whenever you feel like its time


8 more hours for me untill i drive home through retarded honolulu traffic anticipating my beer lol. 10:38am im still red eyed from the previous night haha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 17, 2016)

Oh yeah work typically gets in the way of having whenever you want. I stopped drinking when my first was born which I offset by quadrupling (LMAO at least) my weed intake. I can smoke (or vape, or have edibles) whenever I like and it doesnt affect my work


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 17, 2016)

I think.i have a slight weed hang over
Time for a 7am pipe


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 17, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I think.i have a slight weed hang over
> Time for a 7am pipe


toking on some charas now 0430


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 17, 2016)

Mason Jar 92705 said:


> Hey, got a question...did those gb98xvortex get droopy leaves when it got dark? Their mom would have drooping fan leaves HARD before the sun was completely down. Excited to see what GarlicBud98 traits got passed on outdoors because I know her like the back of my hand.  This is her mom outdoors on a rainy night in her private patch from years past.View attachment 3759891


No not at all. The go from praying down to normal but not droopy


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> 330 AM here, wind blowing ~20-30 knots full moon out. Time for a beer whenever you feel like its time


That blows, dude


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That blows, dude


Its ok, but yeah literally it was . I staked everything with some bamboo yesterday so no mishaps this round


----------



## eddy600 (Aug 17, 2016)

It was 98 here today drank a pinto sailor Jerry and dug three fence post holes.I just put four plants they are long and lanky blowing all over the place


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 17, 2016)

Ha ha ha ha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 17, 2016)

eddy600 said:


> It was 98 here today drank a pinto sailor Jerry and dug three fence post holes.I just put four plants they are long and lanky blowing all over the place


Get some bamboo stakes in there...


----------



## eddy600 (Aug 17, 2016)

Have them in my transition house ,I'm hoping the walls and shade cloth knock enough of the wind down until i pick up some of the green tie line


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 19, 2016)

My old friends in South Louisiana are swooning over Trump as he showed up with donations for people who got flooded out and no media. As great as the donations are at this point, no less dumbshits for being swooned.
I saw this write up a few days ago and it is a bit interesting, and really it is true for any fucking politician.....
http://www.rawstory.com/2016/08/history-and-social-science-show-how-to-get-inside-trump-voters-brains/


----------



## TWS (Aug 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> My old friends in South Louisiana are swooning over Trump as he showed up with donations for people who got flooded out and no media. As great as the donations are at this point, no less dumbshits for being swooned.
> I saw this write up a few days ago and it is a bit interesting, and really it is true for any fucking politician.....
> http://www.rawstory.com/2016/08/history-and-social-science-show-how-to-get-inside-trump-voters-brains/


Perhaps you prefer Hillary on your face with a yeast infection. ?


----------



## TWS (Aug 19, 2016)

Damn commi !


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 19, 2016)

TWS said:


> Perhaps you prefer Hillary on your face with a yeast infection. ?


I much prefer I make the decision, not someone telling me, but obviously since you are caught up in that shit @TWS you must like someone to hold you hand and tell you. I can tell you what to do little sheep, dont worry, everything is golden


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 19, 2016)

TWS said:


> Perhaps you prefer Hillary on your face with a yeast infection. ?


That neither. I already told you my position. I wouldnt vote for FUCKING ANY OF THEM


----------



## TWS (Aug 19, 2016)

Well than butt the fuck out


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 19, 2016)

TWS said:


> Well than butt the fuck out


Nah I like giving commentary


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 19, 2016)

Surely you must know that voting is the biggest sham ever. I couldnt vote even if I believed in the shit bc I am a felon....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Aug 19, 2016)

It's what we're stuck with vns . I don't see us going talterrian anytime soon.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 19, 2016)

Yeah too many egos running shit for that to happen. I like the idea of thinking for myself and I can do so here without some tax fuck or police agency knocking on my door. Whatever the government does the government does, I could give a fuck, but I don't, and since I dont see the gov't here fucking with anyone, its pretty fucking simple math.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 19, 2016)

Running out of space here at the moment so some of the seedlings in cups (Karma & some of PP1) have been companion planted with other herbs already fully grown. Need to grab some more promix when I can to get other empty containers filled. Most everything small is rolling in 1gal square pots atm so that will ride for a while.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 19, 2016)

Looks like a cool site: http://themodern.farm/methods/


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 19, 2016)

Hey, just wanted to say I'm out having fun tonight, nothing too crazy. Just chillin, listening to deep house mix beats laid down by my bestie at a local venue.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 19, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Hey, just wanted to say I'm out having fun tonight, nothing too crazy. Just chillin, listening to deep house mix beats laid down by my bestie at a local venue.


Sounds like an excellent time @ttystikk . I too enjoy some house beats from time to time


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 20, 2016)

Will be sure to get right on that eddy....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 20, 2016)

This dumb motherfucker is handing out TOYS to flood victims in Baton Rouge. Fucking dumb shit if Ive ever seen any
http://wgno.com/2016/08/19/donald-trump-visits-baton-rouge-and-ascension-parish/


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 20, 2016)

Frank Zappa guitar solos (AUDIO): http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLB_ef_Wc1m-iIBpam0lLxR0Dy3fj3L

is be screwed for enjoyment if all that's around nowadays is "housebeats" I enjoy hearing a high e bend and arpeggios over digital drum machines........
my biddy vieu is here this am vnmrs.....what part you in again?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 20, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Frank Zappa guitar solos (AUDIO): http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLB_ef_Wc1m-iIBpam0lLxR0Dy3fj3L
> 
> is be screwed for enjoyment if all that's around nowadays is "housebeats" I enjoy hearing a high e bend and arpeggios over digital drum machines........
> my biddy vieu is here this am vnmrs.....what part you in again?


Im down South


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 20, 2016)

^ Of course some flunkie on facebook started arguing with me straight away talking about he was spreading some joy....fucking lmao


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 20, 2016)

sweet, his fan came here from 68' just before it got full-scale for us. you run into any.......wait in gonna on you.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 20, 2016)

Where did they live before leaving here?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 20, 2016)

he was really young, vac ninh he thinks


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 20, 2016)

bac ninh


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 20, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> he was really young, vac ninh he thinks


Right, he was right on top of Hanoi then? Never been that far up yet


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 20, 2016)

Ive been from Hue all the way to the Sea in the South but not farther North than Hue


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 20, 2016)

he won't Dare ask his mom. she has a hard time reliving that part of their lives


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 20, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> he won't Dare ask his mom. she has a hard time reliving that part of their lives


Thats better left unturned I believe


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 20, 2016)

My thoughts on Trump's popularity. He talks about the things that scare working class white folks. No one else has talked about it, so they are eating it up. Of course if he is elected, he can't do all the things he has said. Most people know this, but at this point they are just happy someone is talking about their problems.

My buddy is a big Trump supporter, and he does believe it all. The biggest being that car plants will be coming back to the mid west, where he is from. Not that long ago, as history goes, anyone with a strong back and a weak sense of smell could count on a job skinning buffalo. But today there are. . . .


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 20, 2016)

I don't wanna turn dudes growthread into a political thread


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 20, 2016)

Woke up and cant fkn fall asleep again, fuck. Pipe of hash and try again. Yeah I appreciate this not becoming a politics thread too. I made some comments so I started the shit I guess. Back to the weed


----------



## eddy600 (Aug 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Woke up and cant fkn fall asleep again, fuck. Pipe of hash and try again. Yeah I appreciate this not becoming a politics thread too. I made some comments so I started the shit I guess. Back to the weed


Eat some cake and pow up a Purple Drank


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 20, 2016)

eddy600 said:


> Eat some cake and pow up a Purple Drank


Yeah would be nice if I had any of that....I am what they call, OUT and when I say out, I dont mean crumbs....


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah would be nice if I had any of that....I am what they call, OUT and when I say out, I dont mean crumbs....


too bad ya wasnt closer id hook ya up with a bag full to get ya by with its harvest time for us for the next 2 months we start with the small early ones and build up to the big ones love the staggered harvest way of growing


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 21, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> too bad ya wasnt closer id hook ya up with a bag full to get ya by with its harvest time for us for the next 2 months we start with the small early ones and build up to the big ones love the staggered harvest way of growing View attachment 3762538


. Yeah I screwed myself and had a break in planting.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 21, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> too bad ya wasnt closer id hook ya up with a bag full to get ya by with its harvest time for us for the next 2 months we start with the small early ones and build up to the big ones love the staggered harvest way of growing View attachment 3762538


I woulda swapped you a couple oz of pineapple chunk for some of your own crosses you made to try


----------



## getawaymountain (Aug 21, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I woulda swapped you a couple oz of pineapple chunk for some of your own crosses you made to try


i love the pineapple chunk myself too haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 21, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> i love the pineapple chunk myself too haha


that's why I told u I had it lol cos I got it!!


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> . Yeah I screwed myself and had a break in planting.


Didn't you say you had a tent? Wouldn't a couple of three weeks of vegging under CFL's increase your yield more than the cost of bulbs and electricity? What do you usually make, a couple ounces per plant? If you could increase that by 50% it would more than pay for itself.

I made a couple of redneck hoods to use CFL's for my young pepper and tomato plants. It was all pretty low cost.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 21, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Didn't you say you had a tent? Wouldn't a couple of three weeks of vegging under CFL's increase your yield more than the cost of bulbs and electricity? What do you usually make, a couple ounces per plant? If you could increase that by 50% it would more than pay for itself.
> 
> I made a couple of redneck hoods to use CFL's for my young pepper and tomato plants. It was all pretty low cost.


An empty one at the moment....No money to put anything in it (ie no lights, nothing)....


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> An empty one at the moment....No money to put anything in it (ie no lights, nothing)....


I understand. I used 12 LED's in my hood. They can get pricey for what they do.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 21, 2016)

Yeah Ive got plans for it, but as you know plans require cash. Not a luxury I have atm


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah Ive got plans for it, but as you know plans require cash. Not a luxury I have atm


You got something lined up for the future? Do I recall that correctly?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You got something lined up for the future? Do I recall that correctly?


Yep yep this week expected. Actually trigger pulled, more like, is whats expected


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yep yep this week expected. Actually trigger pulled, more like, is whats expected


That's gotta be a load off your mind.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That's gotta be a load off your mind.


It will be


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 22, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> My thoughts on Trump's popularity. He talks about the things that scare working class white folks. No one else has talked about it, so they are eating it up. Of course if he is elected, he can't do all the things he has said. Most people know this, but at this point they are just happy someone is talking about their problems.
> 
> My buddy is a big Trump supporter, and he does believe it all. The biggest being that car plants will be coming back to the mid west, where he is from. Not that long ago, as history goes, anyone with a strong back and a weak sense of smell could count on a job skinning buffalo. But today there are. . . .


Guess they never heard of Bernie Sanders, he was the clear choice this election cycle and America fucked it up.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 22, 2016)

As you see, I dont sleep now


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 22, 2016)

getawaymountain said:


> too bad ya wasnt closer id hook ya up with a bag full to get ya by with its harvest time for us for the next 2 months we start with the small early ones and build up to the big ones love the staggered harvest way of growing View attachment 3762538


I can't wait for this get away special. It'll be cool to have some completely fresh genetics.


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> As you see, I dont sleep now


This is probably my biggest problem. I've got restless leg syndrome... it's pretty fucking annoying being dead tired and wanting to sleep but your legs constantly say no.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 22, 2016)

I dont really get dead tired, its like Im on coke when Im awake; must be the VN coffee bc it sure aint no coke. I was gonna say that a minute ago, fuck I dont sleep anyway, maybe 3 hrs a night, 3.5 max. Plenty of time to sleep when Im dead


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 22, 2016)

Fresh genetics are always a breath of fresh air. Your garden/yard is looking quite spiffy Woot, I love it, so clean.


----------



## papapayne (Aug 22, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> I can't wait for this get away special. It'll be cool to have some completely fresh genetics.


Hows she smelling and stacking up vs the cali genetics?


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I dont really get dead tired, its like Im on coke when Im awake; must be the VN coffee bc it sure aint no coke. I was gonna say that a minute ago, fuck I dont sleep anyway, maybe 3 hrs a night, 3.5 max. Plenty of time to sleep when Im dead


Vn coffee is awesome, just like vn food. That condensed milk is great in coffee.

I try to get atty least 6 hours. That's about what I'm optimal on.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 22, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> Guess they never heard of Bernie Sanders, he was the clear choice this election cycle and America fucked it up.


The establishment fucked with America's right to choose, don't let anyone fool you that it was anything other than vote rigging, influence peddling and media collusion.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The establishment fucked with America's right to choose, don't let anyone fool you that it was anything other than vote rigging, influence peddling and media collusion.


Yip we are on the same page there fo sure


----------



## eddy600 (Aug 22, 2016)

I have an OBama phone section 8 housing,an EBT card and that new TW Cable $10 wifi.I voting for Hillary hoping she will raise my section 8 housing to free I'M tired of paying 30% of my welfare check for housing.Life is grand living off of the government.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 22, 2016)

Little bit of sarcasm never hurts  or a lot a bit


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 24, 2016)

Been busy up potting this morning. Being forced to crowd some stuff in, but not worried with it at this point. Helluva lot of seedlings on the go. The flowering plants are looking good. @Mason Jar 92705 2 of the GB98 x Vortex are still looking very similar and 1 has differentiated itself, it has longer leaves and is stretching, and farther behind in flowering than the other 2. The Synergy is still vegging away with its preflowers and its the largest of the group; I think she is going to be a hoss. The Buddhas Hand is also stretching up and still has small preflowers. And Green Crack is farthest along in flower though they are all the same age. @DST & @Don Gin and Ton the one of two SC x SLH I planted which survived the weather looks to be a male.


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2016)

Goddam males, haha.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 24, 2016)

Im male


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 24, 2016)

DST said:


> Goddam males, haha.


He could turn into a bad motherfucker so will let it go for a bit, but yeah I can see pods already forming up. It didnt bolt though so could be a decent one


----------



## WV: Jetson (Aug 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im male


and look at all the trouble you stir up, get the ladies all blushing...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 24, 2016)

WV: Jetson said:


> and look at all the trouble you stir up, get the ladies all blushing...


Shit he just bypasses the blushing and shocks the fuck out of them straight away, no need to beat around the bush literally eh @ruby fruit


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Shit he just bypasses the blushing and shocks the fuck out of them straight away, no need to beat around the bush literally eh @ruby fruit


Definitely not sarge


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 24, 2016)

This is not weed related I just want to bitch a second about how fucking clueless people are. 

If I post something like this on a fucking job based website it doesnt mean I am accepting cv's, stupid motherfuckers. This is what I posted..... "I am available immediately for these types of positions worldwide". In turn I get a bunch of fucking idiots wanting to send me their cv's. What gives? People really are fucking disconnected!


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> This is not weed related I just want to bitch a second about how fucking clueless people are.
> 
> If I post something like this on a fucking job based website it doesnt mean I am accepting cv's, stupid motherfuckers. This is what I posted..... "I am available immediately for these types of positions worldwide". In turn I get a bunch of fucking idiots wanting to send me their cv's. What gives? People really are fucking disconnected!


Lol please dont tell me they from aust


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Lol please dont tell me they from aust


No the 1st one who messaged me was from somewhere in the Southern US....when I replied to read the fucking post, he immediately replied back, "sorry I misread it"....I almost said fuck off, you didnt read it the first time


----------



## eddy600 (Aug 24, 2016)

There is a help wanted ad on the Bakersfield's Craigs list,they are looking for a cabin boy on a Greek Vaseline tanker


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 24, 2016)

eddy600 said:


> There is a help wanted ad on the Bakersfield's Craigs list,they are looking for a cabin boy on a Greek Vaseline tanker


HAHAHAHAAHA


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 24, 2016)

Position open for tws fuckdoll


----------



## bi polar express (Aug 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Position open for tws fuckdoll


 ha that's fucking creepy


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm fairly sure TWS wouldnt want me treating him like a raggedy ann fuck doll


----------



## bi polar express (Aug 24, 2016)

Least by the man a drink not just turn him into a defenseless doll and sail the skin boat to tuna town


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> This is not weed related I just want to bitch a second about how fucking clueless people are.
> 
> If I post something like this on a fucking job based website it doesnt mean I am accepting cv's, stupid motherfuckers. This is what I posted..... "I am available immediately for these types of positions worldwide". In turn I get a bunch of fucking idiots wanting to send me their cv's. What gives? People really are fucking disconnected!


Shit you think that's bad, imagine how brilliant some of these guys are after a few bowls of Colorado's finest.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 25, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Shit you think that's bad, imagine how brilliant some of these guys are after a few bowls of Colorado's finest.


Ha ha, well at least they don't talk then since they are dumbstruck


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ha ha, well at least they don't talk then since they are dumbstruck


I wish!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 25, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I wish!


Ok, thens theres the flipside, blithering idiot mode


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ok, thens theres the flipside, blithering idiot mode


Yeah, the won't STFU for love nor money types who babble on without a damn thing to say. 

Always a favorite.


----------



## jonnyquest (Aug 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ha ha, well at least they don't talk then since they are dumbstruck


better to remain silent and be thought of as a fool than to open ones mouth and remove all doubt


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 25, 2016)

jonnyquest said:


> better to remain silent and be thought of as a fool than to open ones mouth and remove all doubt


Men of few words are the best men. 
-Shakespeare


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 25, 2016)

Fucking hear that, Ive never been a talker. I watch, learn, & listen and when I do speak up its usually because I firmly believe in what I open my mouth for. Shakespeare and I would have gotten along just fine


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 25, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> your a great dude. I you'll sleep better once your working I bet. Nothing like hard work and HONEST money.


Thanks man. Right on, I agree


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 25, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> obviously you dont live next to a dairy farm if you think condensed milk tastes good in coffee


Ha, but have you ever tasted the condensed milk they put in this coffee here? I don't dig all the sugar so I am black coffee only, but fucking hell it tastes like candy


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 25, 2016)

Id take some of that white cheddar and high end "herbs" any day of the week . So you cant have any milk shit huh?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 25, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> no
> can't say that I have.
> when I came back to my homestate some folks wanted to shit on the fact that I'd served the country and I ended in jail with a felony lol


Yeah its a shame people judge what they dont fucking know....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 25, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> I don't think anyone should consume that cheese. maybe we could use it to help get rid of nuke waste idk. stuff has an amazing shelflife......that's scary


Yeah ok agree there. I'm not speaking of anything packaged thats sold in any grocery store there. Its all shit


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 25, 2016)

No worries on spelling man. Thats yet another thing which was "taught" by humans, as if we know best....pffff. These days when someone pulls that spell check card, I tell them to fuck off.
A few years ago now, I had made my first trip to the US in 1/2 dozen years. I discovered there were 1000 channels of shit on the tv and didnt really get a kick out of it; more like it pissed me off. That right there helped explain to me why so many people there were fucked, including my own mother, father, & brothers family. People sit around watching SHIT on tv and apply it to their own lives. Life is not fucking tv nor a movie. All the policies suck dick.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I discovered there were 1000 channels of shit on the tv and didnt really get a kick out of it; more like it pissed me off. That right there helped explain to me why so many people there were fucked, including my own mother, father, & brothers family. People sit around watching SHIT on tv and apply it to their own lives. Life is not fucking tv nor a movie. All the policies suck dick.


Ppl get addicted to the boob tube. I finally pulled the plug on myself again about a year ago and i know i did the right thing. When I lived in LA in my 2os, I never watched television, but fell back into the-rut of an electronic pacifier. Done with that shit, once and for all. Life goes by too quick.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 25, 2016)

That doesn't mean I won't occasionally watch some vintage Columbo on netflix


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> No worries on spelling man. Thats yet another thing which was "taught" by humans, as if we know best....pffff. These days when someone pulls that spell check card, I tell them to fuck off.
> A few years ago now, I had made my first trip to the US in 1/2 dozen years. I discovered there were 1000 channels of shit on the tv and didnt really get a kick out of it; more like it pissed me off. That right there helped explain to me why so many people there were fucked, including my own mother, father, & brothers family. People sit around watching SHIT on tv and apply it to their own lives. Life is not fucking tv nor a movie. All the policies suck dick.


fuckin mobile phones are the scourge now..sure they serve a purpose and yes ive even batted my doodle on phone porn before working away but fuck man the amount of ppl I see like zombies daily looking at there screens no matter what they are doing..uuugh


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> fuckin mobile phones are the scourge now..sure they serve a purpose and yes ive even batted my doodle on phone porn before working away but fuck man the amount of ppl I see like zombies daily looking at there screens no matter what they are doing..uuugh


You just reminded me of something one of our buddies posted up earlier on fuckbook. It said "I don't call or text anyone. I'm paying basically $100 to look at memes". So true. I retired my "smartphone" to the pawn shop for a Nokia dumb phone. I dont feel disconnected at all now


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You just reminded me of something one of our buddies posted up earlier on fuckbook. It said "I don't call or text anyone. I'm paying basically $100 to look at memes". So true. I retired my "smartphone" to the pawn shop for a Nokia dumb phone. I dont feel disconnected at all now


don't get me wrong when I want it for a purpose it serves me well but all I basically use it for is text (I hardly ring anyone just text mostly) to use riu,to use my horse racing account and google shit if I need to find something out of interest..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 25, 2016)

Everything that I used mine for, I can use my pc for the same thing, I dont need to be connected up to all that shit when I'm not around the pc. Few years ago I shitcanned facebook, then just to stay in touch with some of my norwegian friends I turned that shit back on. About to turn it the fuck off once again for the last time.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Everything that I used mine for, I can use my pc for the same thing, I dont need to be connected up to all that shit when I'm not around the pc. Few years ago I shitcanned facebook, then just to stay in touch with some of my norwegian friends I turned that shit back on. About to turn it the fuck off once again for the last time.


cant stand fuckbook finished that shit up 3 years ago cant believe I held onto it for 2 years as it was..i prefer old friends not know what im up to unless I speak directly with them or catch up for a chat....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 25, 2016)

Hey Rubes got a call about some work in Aus next month which happens to fit my MO to the T. If one of these others 3 cunts who are supposed to cough up some contracts this week dont come through, perhaps that one will. Can only hope anyway


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hey Rubes got a call about some work in Aus next month which happens to fit my MO to the T. If one of these others 3 cunts who are supposed to cough up some contracts this week dont come through, perhaps that one will. Can only hope anyway


fuck yeah mate that's great..one should come through hopefully..if you end up going the aust way pm me let me know where if its definitely gonna happen id make every effort to get to you to meet ya bro...easier to say than do especially if im working but who knows?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> fuck yeah mate that's great..one should come through hopefully..if you end up going the aust way pm me let me know where if its definitely gonna happen id make every effort to get to you to meet ya bro...easier to say than do especially if im working but who knows?


If I make it that way we'll try our best to smoke together. I got plenty fkn airmiles to fly around Aus....


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 25, 2016)

I've never been a member of Facebook. 

My smartphone IS my Internet connection and primary computing device. 

RIU is my social media platform, lol


----------



## jonnyquest (Aug 25, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> cant stand fuckbook finished that shit up 3 years ago cant believe I held onto it for 2 years as it was..i prefer old friends not know what im up to unless I speak directly with them or catch up for a chat....


it's scary that everyone is so comfortable having a digital record of there lives and all of there relationships saved on a database forever, owned by a private company who's underlying motive is profit, it's going to be looked back on as a strange time this. and your exactly right if I want to show a friend my holiday snaps the bastard is gonna have to sit down and be shown


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 25, 2016)

I hate social media so fucking bad that i prefere to talk to family over the phone, i signed back up once just for family chat and i said fuck this shit lol.
Im too rebellious for this shit and rather use my time addicted to growing/surfing/hiking.
Routines are a path to addiction and addicted to mass social media would be a pretty fucked up way to waste time and turn into a nobody. 

Its scary knowing where kids will end up now days


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Aug 25, 2016)

And the lady in front of you driving doesn't see the light turned green or doesn't know how to use her turn signal because she's looking down at the phone or yapping on it. And it's always a woman!


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 25, 2016)

Mason Jar 92705 said:


> And the lady in front of you driving doesn't see the light turned green or doesn't know how to use her turn signal because she's looking down at the phone or yapping on it. And it's always a woman!


No it isn't. The other day it was me, camping in the fuckin turn lane.


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Aug 25, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> No it isn't. The other day it was me, camping in the fuckin turn lane.


You're full of shit too. It's always a woman lol


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 25, 2016)

Mason Jar 92705 said:


> You're full of shit too. It's always a woman lol


You leave my titties out of this!


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 25, 2016)

eddy600 said:


> There is a help wanted ad on the Bakersfield's Craigs list,they are looking for a cabin boy on a Greek Vaseline tanker


But I thought. . . .


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 25, 2016)

No cell phone for me, smart or otherwise. The wife has one with her work, but that will be ending soon, so we may get one then. Like all tools, it's how you use it.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 25, 2016)

I receive calls on mine. I don't even hardly make calls since most everything done through email or skype on pc. No text msgs, none of that shit.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 26, 2016)

I like this site, http://vietherbs.com/


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I like this site, http://vietherbs.com/


Nice! 

I had pho yesterday, it was cold out- in August, lol- and it warmed me up through n through.


----------



## WV: Jetson (Aug 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I like this site, http://vietherbs.com/


I'm pleased with myself: I've grown eight of those!


----------



## jonnyquest (Aug 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I like this site, http://vietherbs.com/


do they eat morning glory in Vietnam? that's what the Thais call it might have a different name where you are


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 26, 2016)

jonnyquest said:


> do they eat morning glory in Vietnam? that's what the Thais call it might have a different name where you are


Yes we eat okra . and yes they call it morning glory as well


----------



## jonnyquest (Aug 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yes we eat okra . and yes they call it morning glory as well


Okra is the shit!


----------



## eddy600 (Aug 26, 2016)

Vietnamese food with a Cajun twist


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yes we eat okra . and yes they call it morning glory as well


I did not know that. The okra and pepper is all that is still making in my garden. I decided to take the month off and everything else died. I'll be planting fall peas soon. Also turnip greens. Got to have those in the fall.


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yes we eat okra . and yes they call it morning glory as well


Ladies fingers also


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 27, 2016)

Morning glory around these parts is a mofo of a viney weed that you have to keep chopped out of everything you grow or it will choke it out. Pretty blue flowers similar to petunias. I believe you can synthesize a compound similar to lsd from the seeds?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 27, 2016)

I was thinking of lady fingers as okra, but yep morning glory is eaten like a mofo here. Its water spinach. Eat that sauteed with garlic


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 27, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Morning glory around these parts is a mofo of a viney weed that you have to keep chopped out of everything you grow or it will choke it out. Pretty blue flowers similar to petunias. I believe you can synthesize a compound similar to lsd from the seeds?


The seeds of many species of morning glory contain ergolinealkaloids such as the psychedelicergonovine and ergine (LSA). Seeds of _Ipomoea tricolor_ and _Turbina corymbosa_ (syn. _R. corymbosa_) are used as psychedelics. The seeds of morning glory can produce a similar effect to LSD when taken in large doses, often numbering into the hundreds.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 27, 2016)

230AM sitting listening to music pissed. Wife came home and played on her phone for 2 fucking hours but didnt feel like doing anything else. Imagine that. Really could use some smoke right now


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> The seeds of many species of morning glory contain ergolinealkaloids such as the psychedelicergonovine and ergine (LSA). Seeds of _Ipomoea tricolor_ and _Turbina corymbosa_ (syn. _R. corymbosa_) are used as psychedelics. The seeds of morning glory can produce a similar effect to LSD when taken in large doses, often numbering into the hundreds.


Might have to try this @Smidge34


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Nice!
> 
> I had pho yesterday, it was cold out- in August, lol- and it warmed me up through n through.


Ah man, pho and a nice bowl of flowers will always take my hangovers away.. 
Now i know where im going for lunch today lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 27, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Ah man, pho and a nice bowl of flowers will always take my hangovers away..
> Now i know where im going for lunch today lol. View attachment 3767225


That does look good and I definitely agree. Wish I had a bowl to smoke!


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> That does look good and I definitely agree. Wish I had a bowl to smoke!


Damn, that sucks bro. Atleast you got a buffet of ladies coming up!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 28, 2016)

Fucbook is pretty cool...Have you checked it out? You should!

Facebook im on but just to keep up with friends in diff states and countries..im not a phone call person.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 28, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Fucbook is pretty cool...Have you checked it out? You should!
> 
> Facebook im on but just to keep up with friends in diff states and countries..im not a phone call person.


no stoners are lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 28, 2016)

Need to limit myself what I look at on here else I start calling em like I see em, fucking morons "Hey half of my plant is yellow and its been flowering for 3 weeks, but I havent fed it yet, is that N deficiency?". Nah motherfucker thats not hungry, just a different shade of green.....What the fuck do you think it is? Grrrrrrrrr. Hey Ive been flowering for 12 weeks but heres a picture, whens it done? (picture shows preflowers).


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 28, 2016)

I still cant work.out why my plants arent flowering i even have them in a 24hr light scedule ffs


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I still cant work.out why my plants arent flowering i even have them in a 24hr light scedule ffs


You gotta get them on that 24 on 24 off, that will flip them lmao


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 28, 2016)

How much you think she will yield? Is she going to be strong? I tried to scope her flowers, but couldnt tell if she was ready


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> How much you think she will yield? Is she going to be strong? I tried to scope her flowers, but couldnt tell if she was ready


Wat are those round thingies ?


----------



## Smidge34 (Aug 28, 2016)

Is she ready to chop? What will she yield?


----------



## DST (Aug 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> How much you think she will yield? Is she going to be strong? I tried to scope her flowers, but couldnt tell if she was ready


About a pound.


Smidge34 said:


> Is she ready to chop? What will she yield?
> View attachment 3767604


Lb ish


----------



## DST (Aug 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Wat are those round thingies ?


They're like ready made 1g bags but eau natural. It's a new trait that's been bred into certain strains.


----------



## fandango (Aug 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> How much you think she will yield? Is she going to be strong? I tried to scope her flowers, but couldnt tell if she was ready


Well Sir...I am sorry to tell you this,but your plant seems to be a Transexual


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 28, 2016)

Must have been all the milk I was giving them for mites......Not shitting you, someone was doing this


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Wat are those round thingies ?


thc balls


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 28, 2016)

I swear people are just fucking dumb...

The post I made on unlinkedin about being available the longer I left it there the more people commented they were interested and sent me a resume/cv. I even commented in the fucking comments 3 times it was NOT a job offer, I was fucking available. Finally I deleted it so people would quit fucking sending me cv's. Stupid shits!!!


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Aug 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> How much you think she will yield? Is she going to be strong? I tried to scope her flowers, but couldnt tell if she was ready


That's a lot of pollen!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 28, 2016)

Mason Jar 92705 said:


> That's a lot of pollen!


Oh she'll get me really high then .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 28, 2016)

I'd ask you start at the top of the page Masonjar92705 to understand my latest rant . I understand being a fukn newbie, but I dont understand some of the absolutely clueless questions. Go read motherfuckers, damn


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 28, 2016)

I must be delirious from lack of weed because I am rolling laughing over here reading this shit


----------



## WV: Jetson (Aug 28, 2016)

Got the shakes, bad?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 28, 2016)

WV: Jetson said:


> Got the shakes, bad?


just from laughing


----------



## WV: Jetson (Aug 28, 2016)

hurts so good!


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 28, 2016)

I walked away from weed for 100 days. 

Because I wanted to. I had some trouble sleeping for the first week or two. 

It was good for me. I'm not suggesting a similar course for anyone else because I'm not the one to judge, but it was good for me at the time.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I walked away from weed for 100 days.
> 
> Because I wanted to. I had some trouble sleeping for the first week or two.
> 
> It was good for me. I'm not suggesting a similar course for anyone else because I'm not the one to judge, but it was good for me at the time.


Yeah this sucks. I havent slept for a month....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 28, 2016)

and where I used ot be able to have a smoke to chill the fuck out, there is no chilling the fuck out. My body is wrapped tight as fuck, not good


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 28, 2016)

Sorry to hear it, man. At least you won't have to cheat on a pre employment whiz quiz, lol

Looking for bright sides, help me out here!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 28, 2016)

I just smoke once a week these days. 

Its nice to look forward to a smoke, enjoy it and not have it control me. Having it only once a week makes it an event not an every day thing.

Not judging, just saying what I do. As i get older (im 46) i can see me smoking more as my body slowly packs it in...Getting old sucks.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Sorry to hear it, man. At least you won't have to cheat on a pre employment whiz quiz, lol
> 
> Looking for bright sides, help me out here!


I dont have to take those tty. There are no bright sides buddy. Being out of work, out of money, stressing the fuck out 24/7, is not a time to be out of weed. Full stop


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I dont have to take those tty. There are no bright sides buddy. Being out of work, out of money, stressing the fuck out 24/7, is not a time to be out of weed. Full stop


Sorry, man. I feel for you and you know I do everything I can to help.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 28, 2016)

In a rough place right now in which I never have in my life been, if I bite your head off I apologize in advance


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 28, 2016)

puff puff puff pass...
 
meditate on a virtual hash bowl. help is on the way.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 28, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> puff puff puff pass...
> View attachment 3768198
> meditate on a virtual hash bowl. help is on the way.


Thanks bro. Wish that would help. Ive been without smoke for months and though it sucks, Ive never not had income for this long.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thanks bro. Wish that would help. Ive been without smoke for months and though it sucks, Ive never not had income for this long.


I've been there. Keep working your network and things will work out.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thanks bro. Wish that would help.


hear ya on that.feels like a dbl whammy until you get on the other side of it. here's to hoping your rooftop sewn seeds and ideas bring you good health and prosperity.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I've been there. Keep working your network and things will work out.


I hear you buddy and I dont doubt that. Nothing is ever soon enough when you dont have fuck, you know what I mean. Shit has been stacked up here for a while and its seriously about to tumble right fucking over


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 29, 2016)

Hey @Mason Jar 92705 whats the stretch factor on these like in your experience, x100% or less?


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I walked away from weed for 100 days.
> 
> Because I wanted to. I had some trouble sleeping for the first week or two.
> 
> It was good for me. I'm not suggesting a similar course for anyone else because I'm not the one to judge, but it was good for me at the time.


I took an 11 year break from smoking and growing. It wasn't too hard. After I had smoked the two ounces in the freezer. 

My wife took a high profile job, and it was worth the break for what her job did to our bottom line. But she is retiring at the end of the year, so I got started back a little early.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 29, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I took an 11 year break from smoking and growing. It wasn't too hard. After I had smoked the two ounces in the freezer.
> 
> My wife took a high profile job, and it was worth the break for what her job did to our bottom line. But she is retiring at the end of the year, so I got started back a little early.


The biggest change for me was all the dreaming. Since I'm smoking again, I very rarely dream.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 29, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> The biggest change for me was all the dreaming. Since I'm smoking again, I very rarely dream.


Funny you mention this. Yeah I knew about this as well cannabis puts the mind at ease so there is no dreams. I didnt really dream before when I wasnt smoking either, but last night I was having some vivid ones going on which I remember most of.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 29, 2016)

I will never take a (wanted) break from either. Getting as much cannabis in my body as possible for my health and growing for my minds well being


----------



## jonnyquest (Aug 29, 2016)

The dream thing is funny, I had observed it myself and heard others mention it, but I read a study recently that went into detail about why smoking stops you from dreaming, weird stuff


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 29, 2016)

jonnyquest said:


> The dream thing is funny, I had observed it myself and heard others mention it, but I read a study recently that went into detail about why smoking stops you from dreaming, weird stuff


I have also read a few articles recently. Keeps your mind from racing-wandering....in lamens terms


----------



## jonnyquest (Aug 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I have also read a few articles recently. Keeps your mind from racing-wandering....in lamens terms


more time in deep sleep and less time in REM which is when your brains working through the shit from the day before or something along those lines, I'll stick to lamens terms I think, and I'll definitely stick to smoking


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 29, 2016)

jonnyquest said:


> more time in deep sleep and less time in REM which is when your brains working through the shit from the day before or something along those lines, I'll stick to lamens terms I think, and I'll definitely stick to smoking


That is what I had heard too. The first time I took a break from smoking was Navy boot camp. I damn sure did some weird ass dreaming then.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 29, 2016)

Yep & I know my mind is racing now so its an easy comparison....No rest for the weary couldnt be a more true statement


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 29, 2016)

Respect to you guys! I couldn't quit if my life depended on it and thats coming from someone who can cold turkey stoges after 15 years of "a pack a day". 

It was so bad with me in the late 90's early 2k's that everytime i had only a few zips left i start to panic and look for another qp/hp because i have this fucking crazy OCD about running out and it was all personal smoke! The thought in my mind would just run circles untill i get the problem solved.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 29, 2016)

I hear you SPL. Im not smoking because I want to, its because I have zero money, not 100 bucks on hand as some would say when they are broke, zero


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I hear you SPL. Im not smoking because I want to, its because I have zero money, not 100 bucks on hand as some would say when they are broke, zero


Yeah bro, i wish you well! It's a shame your not within driving distance because i would glady head right over. Hows them flowering plants coming along? The green crack still ahead of most of them?


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 29, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Respect to you guys! I couldn't quit if my life depended on it and thats coming from someone who can cold turkey stoges after 15 years of "a pack a day".
> 
> It was so bad with me in the late 90's early 2k's that everytime i had only a few zips left i start to panic and look for another qp/hp because i have this fucking crazy OCD about running out and it was all personal smoke! The thought in my mind would just run circles untill i get the problem solved.


There are some good things about not smoking. You don't have to worry about if you are carrying when you get stopped for speeding or a license check. And I only spent $125 a month on it, it adds up over time. I like to collect guns, and I bought quite a few because it was just habit to stick money back for smoke. That just became my gun money.

But the reason I stopped was my wife had a chance for a big time job in a small time town. She didn't want to risk it with me smoking, and the money was good enough that it was a good trade off for me. Plus I got a lot of stuff done. I can't say that anymore. I get sidetracked to easy to ever finish projects these days.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 29, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Yeah bro, i wish you well! It's a shame your not within driving distance because i would glady head right over. Hows them flowering plants coming along? The green crack still ahead of most of them?


Thanks bro. Good community of guys here as most have said the same and one definitely helped me in the past. Green Crack is about to get whacked early Im afraid. Ah well, not the first, wont be the last.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 29, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> There are some good things about not smoking. You don't have to worry about if you are carrying when you get stopped for speeding or a license check. And I only spent $125 a month on it, it adds up over time. I like to collect guns, and I bought quite a few because it was just habit to stick money back for smoke. That just became my gun money.
> 
> But the reason I stopped was my wife had a chance for a big time job in a small time town. She didn't want to risk it with me smoking, and the money was good enough that it was a good trade off for me. Plus I got a lot of stuff done. I can't say that anymore. I get sidetracked to easy to ever finish projects these days.


Glad it benefitted you, but I get more done when I have smoke Larry....


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Glad it benefitted you, but I get more done when I have smoke Larry....


I work a lot when I'm high, just not always at one thing for very long.

I've got to run. See you guys tomorrow.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 29, 2016)

GC is fast flowering usually.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 29, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> GC is fast flowering usually.


Yeah it wont be terribly early, just wont last long as its single cola dom


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 29, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> There are some good things about not smoking. You don't have to worry about if you are carrying when you get stopped for speeding or a license check. And I only spent $125 a month on it, it adds up over time. I like to collect guns, and I bought quite a few because it was just habit to stick money back for smoke. That just became my gun money.
> 
> But the reason I stopped was my wife had a chance for a big time job in a small time town. She didn't want to risk it with me smoking, and the money was good enough that it was a good trade off for me. Plus I got a lot of stuff done. I can't say that anymore. I get sidetracked to easy to ever finish projects these days.


Ugh, that would be harsh on me but if you love your wife then you cant be stubborn about it when it comes to a better future.

Im actually quite tolerant about my stoner habbits though, im a very heavy nighly/home smoker (insomia,arthritis,mild ptsd) not really a sativa/sunlight user however i just cant quit for good and i think its because it would be hell going to work under the sun for 10 hours on just 3 hours of sleep. As long as i feel im abusing the medicinal qualities and not the physical "high" then i dont feel guilty of a routine not one bit lol


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 29, 2016)

lower tolerance so it'll do the trick, oz cld last 3 wks


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 29, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> lower tolerance so it'll do the trick, oz cld last 3 wks


It will last until others are ready, maybe


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thanks bro. Good community of guys here as most have said the same and one definitely helped me in the past. Green Crack is about to get whacked early Im afraid. Ah well, not the first, wont be the last.


If i had to chop one early, it would be the gc because i know it will get me stoned before it even swells.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 29, 2016)

Well, my Bodhi Synergy was a hermie. First one I have ever had in the garden. So, it got composted and I yanked down the Green Crack so I'll have something to vape


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Well, my Bodhi Synergy was a hermie. First one I have ever had in the garden. So, it got composted and I yanked down the Green Crack so I'll have something to vape


Cheers...


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 30, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Ugh, that would be harsh on me but if you love your wife then you cant be stubborn about it when it comes to a better future.
> 
> Im actually quite tolerant about my stoner habbits though, im a very heavy nighly/home smoker (insomia,arthritis,mild ptsd) not really a sativa/sunlight user however i just cant quit for good and i think its because it would be hell going to work under the sun for 10 hours on just 3 hours of sleep. As long as i feel im abusing the medicinal qualities and not the physical "high" then i dont feel guilty of a routine not one bit lol


It was also my love of a secure future. With her job, if I had been popped for growing or smoking, it would have been top of the fold, headline news in our local newspaper. Lots of negative repercussions for her. She makes almost 4 times what I do, and once her retirement starts, it will still be more than double what I make. My retirement plan is for her to live a very long time.

Most days I get high right after each meal. I have had to stretch what smoke I had this summer, and that makes it go a long way. Now when I camp, I do smoke out, but most of the time a couple of three one hitters does me fine. I can still get really, really high. That is something I don't want to lose anytime soon.

And I don't plan on stopping again. When I'm at work {like today}, and not able to smoke at my usual time, it gets me stressed out.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> . . . . . I yanked down the Green Crack so I'll have something to vape


The last two times I checked on my patches, one of the supercropped limbs had broke, so I've got a little bit of premature bud drying now. I know one of them was a GV1 from the HR patch. Can't remember what the other one was. {pre-work safety meeting kicking in good right now}


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 30, 2016)

I wish I could train one of my cats to make pre-day safety coffee. Gotta take a few laps with the lawn tractor, things have gotten rather overgrown from all the rain.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 30, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> When I'm at work {like today}, and not able to smoke at my usual time, it gets me stressed out.


ah the ritual.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 30, 2016)

I know exactly what you mean Larry, same here buddy


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 30, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I wish I could train one of my cats to make pre-day safety coffee. Gotta take a few laps with the lawn tractor, things have gotten rather overgrown from all the rain.


My coffee pot died last night. I had to make camp coffee on the stove this morning. It turned out pretty good.

I need to mow too. I have a couple of RFM's but both need blades changed. My BIL changed them last with an impact wrench, so they are a bitch to get loose without one. So I just poke along in 2nd gear low range.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 30, 2016)

The other broken limb was on the young CP1 in the BP patch. It just came to me. {like a vision} I always hate when shit like that happens, but it will be good to smoke fresh bud too.


----------



## slow drawl (Aug 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I have also read a few articles recently. Keeps your mind from racing-wandering....in lamens terms


That's exactly why pot works for PTSD.. amazing shit. 
Never paid much attention as to why I haven't had much for dreams for many years, now it make sense. My wife wakes up every morning with vivid detailed dreams, bugs the shit out of me...non smoker.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 30, 2016)

slow drawl said:


> That's exactly why pot works for PTSD.. amazing shit.
> Never paid much attention as to why I haven't had much for dreams for many years, now it make sense. My wife wakes up every morning with vivid detailed dreams, bugs the shit out of me...non smoker.


Doesnt bug me at all. I sleep like a fucking baby, when Im not waking up all gd night worry about when these fucks are going to email a contract . Thats only been happening recently. I usually sleep like a rock for 3.5-4 hrs then I wake up refreshed as fck


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 30, 2016)

I just pour boiling water over a filter above single cups, no coffee maker, only a kettle. Since there's a few acres to mow, it seems like it's never done. I just try to go for about an hour and hit it again on the next dry day. mow mow mow your boat gently down the stream..


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 30, 2016)

merrily merrily merrily, life is but a dream.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 30, 2016)

slow drawl said:


> That's exactly why pot works for PTSD.. amazing shit.
> Never paid much attention as to why I haven't had much for dreams for many years, now it make sense. My wife wakes up every morning with vivid detailed dreams, bugs the shit out of me...non smoker.


I did have one dream that I remembered the other night. I was taking a big, bushy plant through a briar patch in shorts. That is all I remember of it.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 30, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I just pour boiling water over a filter above single cups, no coffee maker, only a kettle. Since there's a few acres to mow, it seems like it's never done. I just try to go for about an hour and hit it again on the next dry day. mow mow mow your boat gently down the stream..


same here, VN drip style, single cups


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 30, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I did have one dream that I remembered the other night. I was taking a big, bushy plant through a briar patch in shorts. That is all I remember of it.


Last night was the first time I remembered a dream in fkn years seriously. I had 30 day breaks when I was at work but I was dead after 12 hour shift (actually more like 15) so when I hit the sack I hit it hard


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 30, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I just pour boiling water over a filter above single cups, no coffee maker, only a kettle. Since there's a few acres to mow, it seems like it's never done. I just try to go for about an hour and hit it again on the next dry day. mow mow mow your boat gently down the stream..





abe supercro said:


> merrily merrily merrily, life is but a dream.


I was a grass pro from age 13 to 43. Single yards when I was a kid, a short stint doing golf courses and ball parks, then several years working on the grounds here at work, and a few yards on the side until about 12 years ago. Also hayfields and pastures for most of that time. So I'm one of those who would just as soon never see a lawn mower again. I cut right up by the house, and let the bigger yard go for most of the summer. I do cut it a couple of times per year, but haven't done it so far this year. I've got about 5 acres that I mow.

Good noise reducing headphones, my heart list on the mp3 player and a sun hat with neck flap a must.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 30, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I was a grass pro from age 13 to 43. Single yards when I was a kid, a short stint doing golf courses and ball parks, then several years working on the grounds here at work, and a few yards on the side until about 12 years ago. Also hayfields and pastures for most of that time. So I'm one of those who would just as soon never see a lawn mower again. I cut right up by the house, and let the bigger yard go for most of the summer. I do cut it a couple of times per year, but haven't done it so far this year. I've got about 5 acres that I mow.
> 
> Good noise reducing headphones, my heart list on the mp3 player and a sun hat with neck flap a must.


I was like that from 12-25 small yards, big yards, hayfields and pastures. Since then I lived in a place without a yard. I love having a yard for the space part of it (and the garden), but fuck mowing, with you on that


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I was like that from 12-25 small yards, big yards, hayfields and pastures. Since then I lived in a place without a yard. I love having a yard for the space part of it (and the garden), but fuck mowing, with you on that


Yep, it;s a pain for sure. That said, I may get back into it after I retire. Good tax free money. And you get to pick your customers. I never cut grass for assholes. I paid a lot of attention to detail, so if anyone was bitching about the job I did, they were just bitching. I dropped them.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 30, 2016)

Good reminder on the noise cancelling head phones, I'll need to dig those back out by fall when the leaves drop and I have to mulch them in. Now I wear ear phones to protect my hearing but tunes r the way to go! Yea being a lawn jokey gets boring real fast, I've done it over the years but only on a small scale. It's a good job for a young man. Now I let the lawn go mostly natural and it looks like a prairie. It's funny, my neighbors are out there mowing every week. They look so compulsive to me lol. I figure my method is 'greener' and creates wildlife habitat. 



Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I cut it a couple of times per year, but haven't done it so far this year. I've got about 5 acres that I mow.


damn 5 acres is potentially mega mowing. just around the house for walking about sounds aok to me.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 30, 2016)

Yeah we had 3 for years and I would low cut about 1/2 acre and let the rest get about shin deep, but not much more than that as had a pond next to us and the moccasins would lay in that tall grass. Not something you really want to step on


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 30, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> Good reminder on the noise cancelling head phones, I'll need to dig those back out by fall when the leaves drop and I have to mulch them in. Now I wear ear phones to protect my hearing but tunes r the way to go! Yea being a lawn jokey gets boring real fast, I've done it over the years but only on a small scale. It's a good job for a young man. Now I let the lawn go mostly natural and it looks like a prairie. It's funny, my neighbors are out there every week. They look so compulsive to me lol. I figure my method is 'greener' and creates wildlife habitat.
> 
> 
> damn 5 acres is potentially mega mowing. just around the house for walking about sounds aok to me.


It took me a while to win my wife over to the idea. But we have those white wild Astors that bloom in the spring. I started out by telling her we couldn't cut down the wild flowers. They get done in June, and that is when I cut the whole thing most years. With a 6 foot RFM it isn't that bad, time wise, I just always seem to find something else that needs doing more.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 30, 2016)

I reckon I could ride a tractor for a living. Easy money, and have done much much worse duties. I enjoyed cutting hay when I was younger


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I reckon I could ride a tractor for a living. Easy money, and have done much much worse duties. I enjoyed cutting hay when I was younger


I like the ability to daydream aspect, plus it's nice to be outdoors. Some jobs require full concentration.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I reckon I could ride a tractor for a living. Easy money, and have done much much worse duties. I enjoyed cutting hay when I was younger


I'm something of a tractor-aholic. I have three of them that don't get used very often. And if I saw one that was in my price range, I'd buy it. I like tractor work for a while. But with my old bones, 8 hours every day would not work for me anymore.


abe supercro said:


> I like the ability to daydream aspect, plus it's nice to be outdoors. Some jobs require full concentration.


Things like cutting hay or bushhogging are great mindless chores. But even with that you can get too high to work. I remember when I was a kid, I was bushhogging the old corn stalks before discing. I had a tobacco pipe filled with bud that I was smoking on. At one point I had made two rounds without lowering the mower.


----------



## slow drawl (Aug 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Doesnt bug me at all. I sleep like a fucking baby, when Im not waking up all gd night worry about when these fucks are going to email a contract . Thats only been happening recently. I usually sleep like a rock for 3.5-4 hrs then I wake up refreshed as fck


Shoulda clarified, she wakes up talking non stop about her dreams..bugs the fuck outta me. 
The last dream I can remember was some time ago and I woke up just before I got to stick it in...


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 30, 2016)

slow drawl said:


> Shoulda clarified, she wakes up talking non stop about her dreams..bugs the fuck outta me.
> The last dream I can remember was some time ago and I woke up just before I got to stick it in...


That is always the case with sex dreams. You wake up mad. Especially if your wife isn't in the mood.


----------



## slow drawl (Aug 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah we had 3 for years and I would low cut about 1/2 acre and let the rest get about shin deep, but not much more than that as had a pond next to us and the moccasins would lay in that tall grass. Not something you really want to step on


I grew up in Oklahoma the taller the grass the more snakes, chiggers and ticks. I Love Oregon


----------



## slow drawl (Aug 30, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> That is always the case with sex dreams. You wake up mad. Especially if your wife isn't in the mood.


The thing is it's never my wife in the dream.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 30, 2016)

slow drawl said:


> The thing is it's never my wife in the dream.


As long as you don't talk in your sleep, it's all good.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 30, 2016)

Thoroughly enjoyed this week Hash Church. Lots of good info and certainly agree with alot of the talk, especially about 02:44:00 in and forward


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Aug 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thoroughly enjoyed this week Hash Church. Lots of good info and certainly agree with alot of the talk, especially about 02:44:00 in and forward


I listened to a little of it. Too much traffic in my office for much though.


----------



## abe supercro (Aug 31, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thoroughly enjoyed this week Hash Church. Lots of good info and certainly agree with alot of the talk, especially about 02:44:00 in and forward


I've seen some of those and there's some great info if you get to it... but tbh, they are way too long. Maybe it's too much work to edit them down closer to one hour.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Aug 31, 2016)

I just break it up over a few days


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 31, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I've seen some of those and there's some great info if you get to it... but tbh, they are way too long. Maybe it's too much work to edit them down closer to one hour.


Agreed. I think they named themselves correctly; they must like to hear themselves talk as much as preachers do on Sundays!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 31, 2016)

dressed up in my Sunday best Hash-Mat suit for Church....


----------



## doublejj (Aug 31, 2016)

Hash Rosin Chapel....our House of Worship


----------



## doublejj (Aug 31, 2016)

Hash Rosin....the holy sacrament.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 31, 2016)

Baptize me in that liquid


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Aug 31, 2016)

LOVE IT!!!


----------



## jonnyquest (Aug 31, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Hash Rosin....the holy sacrament.
> View attachment 3769947
> 
> View attachment 3769946


Thou shalt not covet...

Forgive me father for i have sinned


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Aug 31, 2016)

doublejj said:


> Hash Rosin....the holy sacrament.
> View attachment 3769947
> 
> View attachment 3769946


Man i wanna dunk that crispy slab on my nail pretty bad lol


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Sep 1, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> I've seen some of those and there's some great info if you get to it... but tbh, they are way too long. Maybe it's too much work to edit them down closer to one hour.





ttystikk said:


> Agreed. I think they named themselves correctly; they must like to hear themselves talk as much as preachers do on Sundays!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 2, 2016)

Put a bunch of female freebie seeds germinating in 1 gal pots today, 13 total
HSO Blue Dream
HSO Bubba Kush
710 Genetics AK-107
Cali Connection Louis XIII OG
Cali Connection Jupiter OG
G13 Labs Chocolate Heaven


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 2, 2016)

So, that Green Crack lasted me about 3 days. And that was stretching it. Thankfully ole hash buddy dropped off a couple plugs of Charas. I just had a pipe full, yes a large pipe full, and I am floating around. Have a good weekend all


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2016)

You too lad. Have a floaty one.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 3, 2016)

I should be chatting with you here!


----------



## greencropper (Sep 3, 2016)

man its cheap as chips now to travel with airasia throughout asia, special on for 24hrs, eg check the goldcoast to saigon flight, total distance 8,800km/5500miles for $AU174/$US131 one way...fantastic, next yr hopefully my ass will be on one of those seats, airasia has started to pump out more sales fares lately


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 3, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I should be chatting with you here!


Ha we do that all the time.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 3, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I should be chatting with you here!





Mohican said:


> Offshore or land based?


Yeah offshore vessel based


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah offshore vessel based


Sounds fun for a week, then claustrophobic until you get off.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 3, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Sounds fun for a week, then claustrophobic until you get off.


Same job I had before when over there last year, different company


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 3, 2016)

Worthy of a post: 
http://www.growingagreenerworld.com/controlling-or-eliminating-powdery-mildew/


----------



## eddy600 (Sep 3, 2016)

I worked on platform Irene the second largest at the time off the central california coast next to Vandenberg AFB Satellite Dish six meals served a day the food was good i gained weight but missed the old lady.Six twelves left me away from home quite a bit. You should end up making pretty good money 2 pay checks and you'll have a fat knot in your pocket.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 3, 2016)

eddy600 said:


> I worked on platform Irene the second largest at the time off the central california coast next to Vandenberg AFB Satellite Dish six meals served a day the food was good i gained weight but missed the old lady.Six twelves left me away from home quite a bit. You should end up making pretty good money 2 pay checks and you'll have a fat knot in your pocket.


that's after he plays catch up cos the poor fat lil American in china town has been unemployed for a while...I say that in jest.

gd luck in the employment stakes VN old mate


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> that's after he plays catch up cos the poor fat lil American in china town has been unemployed for a while...I say that in jest.
> 
> gd luck in the employment stakes VN old mate


Thanks bro. Yeah a year and a months worth


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thanks bro. Yeah a year and a months worth


I've been there. 

That's one reason I work so fuckin hard now, so I can retire and do the things I never had the chance to due to lack of funds.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 4, 2016)

Yeah been here before too, but the difference last time was, it was only me. That was alot easier handled as there were no kids involved; no mother in law living with me either. I always tell my wife, I'm not worried about us, its everyone else. I got the family home here, there is no other place. Thats what makes it difficult. Anyway, almost out of the woods. Not quite yet, but just about.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 4, 2016)

I just typed up a 'GoFundMe' page; another something I would have never even thought about 6 months ago, but there aint no shame in what I do, fucking necessities. If anyone wants the link, let me know and I'll message it to you. Im not going to post my name up here unless someone asks for it by pm. Thanks all


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I just typed up a 'GoFundMe' page; another something I would have never even thought about 6 months ago, but there aint no shame in what I do, fucking necessities. If anyone wants the link, let me know and I'll message it to you. Im not going to post my name up here unless someone asks for it by pm. Thanks all


I only fund people I believe in...


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 4, 2016)

Lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 4, 2016)

Its sort of interesting to me that none of the people I grew up with go any further than "liking" that status, but people who have never met me before are very gracious. Says something for the people I grew up around


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Its sort of interesting to me that none of the people I grew up with go any further than "liking" that status, but people who have never met me before are very gracious. Says something for the people I grew up around


I know who my friends are....i can judge pretty quick but not with prejudice 

Inbox me the link ill check it out when im home from work mate


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 4, 2016)

Tits for cash


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Tits for cash


Pimpin'!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 4, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Pimpin'!


And Ttystikk, you helped me plenty brother! Definitely appreciative.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> And Ttystikk, you helped me plenty brother! Definitely appreciative.


 What are friends for? 

...other than giving you grief, of course!


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 4, 2016)

Its getting gay here ..sniff sniff


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Its getting gay here ..sniff sniff


Jelly?


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 4, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Jelly?


Nooooo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 4, 2016)

hahaha. Just a hug man, nothing to do with gay


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> No worries on spelling man. Thats yet another thing which was "taught" by humans, as if we know best....pffff. These days when someone pulls that spell check card, I tell them to fuck off.
> A few years ago now, I had made my first trip to the US in 1/2 dozen years. I discovered there were 1000 channels of shit on the tv and didnt really get a kick out of it; more like it pissed me off. That right there helped explain to me why so many people there were fucked, including my own mother, father, & brothers family. People sit around watching SHIT on tv and apply it to their own lives. Life is not fucking tv nor a movie. All the policies suck dick.


I only have the basic 11 channels and that's only for news.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 4, 2016)

mwooten102 said:


> I only have the basic 11 channels and that's only for news.


I turned off "news" a few years back. Never been happier to not get all the world's shit which is blasted nowadays


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I turned off "news" a few years back. Never been happier to not get all the world's shit which is blasted nowadays


Nevermind that it's a carefully compiled pack of lies.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 4, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Nevermind that it's a carefully compiled pack of lies.


All of the world media outlets owned by 3 corporations. Thats alot of fukn shit blasted out controlled by 3 cunts


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 4, 2016)

1500 newspapers, 1100 magazines, 9000 radio stations, 1500 tv stations, 2400 publishers.....3 corporations


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> All of the world media outlets owned by 3 corporations. Thats alot of fukn shit blasted out controlled by 3 cunts


It's 6, but it's a difference without much distinction.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> 1500 newspapers, 1100 magazines, 9000 radio stations, 1500 tv stations, 2400 publishers.....3 corporations


6. Who collude.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 4, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> It's 6, but it's a difference without much distinction.


Yeah should have written MOST all


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah should have written MOST all


90% of all American media is one of 6 outlets.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 4, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> 90% of all American media is one of 6 outlets.


Sickening. Shit pushers


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Sickening. Shit pushers


Mouthpieces of the oligarchy, all of them.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 4, 2016)

Since some people read only the last page.....
I have a 'GoFundMe' page; another something I would have never even thought about 6 months ago, but there aint no shame in what I do, fucking necessities. If you are familiar with me, you are likely familiar with the situation I have been in for the last year, unemployed. Thats changing very soon, but I still could use some help until then. If anyone wants the link, let me know and I'll message it to you. Im not going to post my name up here unless someone asks for it by pm. Thanks all


----------



## jonnyquest (Sep 4, 2016)

How the fuck do you send PM's these days am I losing my mind?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 4, 2016)

I usually go to inbox and click on start a new conversation or you can click on my name and send message should come up


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 4, 2016)

jonnyquest said:


> How the fuck do you send PM's these days am I losing my mind?


Going by your profile pic u lost your mind few yrs ago..
Who wants to send Powdery Mildew anyway ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 4, 2016)

Maybe a thread dedicated to the go fund me to...strangers doing well are gd saviours sometimes 
Bet the hierarchy wouldnt allow it though ???


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Maybe a thread dedicated to the go fund me to...strangers doing well are gd saviours sometimes
> Bet the hierarchy wouldnt allow it though ???


I dont know if they would or not. I just dropped it in a few places where I know folks.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 5, 2016)

Kick ahead


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 5, 2016)

Music for the soul, from the soul


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 5, 2016)

Up potted a few plants today and watered all the veges with a bit of bs molasses; cannabis was water only. Did some maintenance on the gourd plant. Nothing much to report, everything growing.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 6, 2016)

Just listened to Hash Church 102 in a few different sittings. Brett Maverick seems like a fukn moron, not really seems I guess, Ive got him pegged. Some good info on there anyhow.


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Sep 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Just listened to Hash Church 102 in a few different sittings. Brett Maverick seems like a fukn moron, not really seems I guess, Ive got him pegged. Some good info on there anyhow.


I'm still trying to figure out why John Berfelo would be on hash church. Seriously, go look at his youtube vids, it will blow your mind how clueless this guy is!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 6, 2016)

Mason Jar 92705 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why John Berfelo would be on hash church. Seriously, go look at his youtube vids, it will blow your mind how clueless this guy is!


I have and I agree


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I have and I agree


I'll take your word for it; I have no desire to waste several hours of my life proving someone is an idiot lol


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Sep 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Worthy of a post:
> http://www.growingagreenerworld.com/controlling-or-eliminating-powdery-mildew/


This is very timely. I just found a spot of PM on the BST1 in the FP patch this morning. Right after I was bragging to myself how well it was doing. Such is life.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 6, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> This is very timely. I just found a spot of PM on the BST1 in the FP patch this morning. Right after I was bragging to myself how well it was doing. Such is life.


I'm a big fan of Green Cure.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 6, 2016)

Serenade works as well, but I cant get any of those fancy sprays here. Its milk-water or lemon-water here when I need it


----------



## jonnyquest (Sep 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Serenade works as well, but I cant get any of those fancy sprays here. Its milk-water or lemon-water here when I need it


I don't know why anything else exists


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 6, 2016)

jonnyquest said:


> I don't know why anything else exists


$$$$, why alot of shit exists


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 6, 2016)

Because humans see $$$ as the end prize that empowers them above all, they also see everything as a money making venture (business). With such a flawed system in the front of us our thinking is flawed from the beginning.


----------



## jonnyquest (Sep 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Because humans see $$$ as the end prize that empowers them above all, they also see everything as a money making venture (business). With such a flawed system in the front of us our thinking is flawed from the beginning.


I hear you man it'll change eventually though humanity has a long way to go, that or we destroy ourselves


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 6, 2016)

jonnyquest said:


> I hear you man it'll change eventually though humanity has a long way to go, that or we destroy ourselves


Yeah the latter is very possible. As ive always told people, we are stupid if we think the earth will end, it will keep moving in its cycles long after we are gone.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## ttystikk (Sep 6, 2016)

jonnyquest said:


> I hear you man it'll change eventually though humanity has a long way to go, that or we destroy ourselves


We HAVE destroyed ourselves before, and in fact science knows a fair bit about how it happened right in your neck of the woods. The Mayans overpopulated, exceeded the carrying capacity of the land, and then fought themselves into oblivion over the scraps that were left.

Turns out the same story has played out many times in the past, in many places around the world.

Read "Collapse", by Dr Jared Diamond, who also wrote "Guns, Germs & Steel".



jonnyquest said:


> I hear you man it'll change eventually though humanity has a long way to go, that or we destroy ourselves


I'm quite sure it will be the latter, which is why I'm spending my career developing a box that grows food efficiently enough to live on.

I believe that only by thinking inside this box will we have the freedom to leave oppressive or dangerous places and/or live in otherwise uninhabitable areas, underground, or even in space.

Otherwise, we end up like the Mayans, or the Easter Islanders- the biggest difference between us and them being that those civilizations and their contemporaries only had control over local or regional empires, while today's global technological reach will enable us to strip and ruin our entire planet, leaving no place and no one to start over.

The only way I can see the human race escaping this fate is through a box that grows everything from cannabis to cabbage, cheaply and most of all, reliably. And there isn't much time left.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 6, 2016)

Oh, and have a nice day!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Oh, and have a nice day!


And you have a nice evening-night.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> We HAVE destroyed ourselves before, and in fact science knows a fair bit about how it happened right in your neck of the woods. The Mayans overpopulated, exceeded the carrying capacity of the land, and then fought themselves into oblivion over the scraps that were left.
> 
> Turns out the same story has played out many times in the past, in many places around the world.
> 
> ...


I have one..its called a grow tent


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I have one..its called a grow tent


As a first step it's fine. Unfortunately, we need to do better than that.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> As a first step it's fine. Unfortunately, we need to do better than that.


Yeah i know where ur at i was just pissing around a bit....


----------



## jonnyquest (Sep 6, 2016)

ttystik post: 12936069 said:


> We HAVE destroyed ourselves before, and in fact science knows a fair bit about how it happened right in your neck of the woods. The Mayans overpopulated, exceeded the carrying capacity of the land, and then fought themselves into oblivion over the scraps that were left.
> 
> Turns out the same story has played out many times in the past, in many places around the world.
> 
> ...


Good point, easter island is an interesting look at what can happen since that island was there whole world basically. I read guns germs and steel I'll have to keep an eye out for collapse


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 6, 2016)

jonnyquest said:


> Good point, easter island is an interesting look at what can happen since that island was there whole world basically. I read guns germs and steel I'll have to keep an eye out for collapse


Amazon. It's still in print. 

WARNING: Scariest fucking thing you'll ever read.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Amazon. It's still in print.
> 
> WARNING: Scariest fucking thing you'll ever read.


I need this i like my books never heard of it


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I need this i like my books never heard of it


It's a real page turner: you keep holding out hope as fast paced, well written chapter after chapter unfolds, until somewhere towards the end the awful truth dawns. 

You know how it ends.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 7, 2016)

https://www.permaculture.co.uk/articles/discovering-food-forest-vietnam


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> https://www.permaculture.co.uk/articles/discovering-food-forest-vietnam


We should be doing this everywhere. Monoculture is sooooooooo inefficient.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 7, 2016)

Into dvd case this morning all to go in 1 gallon pots with promix only

2x Grand Master Kush
1x Mad Purps
2x SR 71
2x Orange OG
2x Alpha Diesel


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Into dvd case this morning all to go in 1 gallon pots with promix only
> 
> 2x Grand Master Kush
> 1x Mad Purps
> ...


Bam !! I only have 3 seeds of mad purps ...i tried to germinate one and failed not sure why but i normally dont fail


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Bam !! I only have 3 seeds of mad purps ...i tried to germinate one and failed not sure why but i normally dont fail


Thats why I only have the 1 down now too. 1 didnt germ previously


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 8, 2016)

So, I ran out of hash day before yesterday and I felt my mood shift to too much thinking, hence I took down a bit early 2 of the flowering Garlic Bud 98 x Vortex plants @Mason Jar 92705 . There is still the largest 1 flowering with some time to go. The 2 I took down were identical plants single cola dominant, but the buds were dreaded out, pretty nice stuff. I had cut tops a week ago and gave 1 to a friend who shares hash; he's a 62 yr old dude from N. Cali who has been in Asia for a long minute. Anyway, he said he loves the smoke as it reminds him of old school. I agree with him as the taste is sort of spicy (garlic?) with sandalwood maybe. Its very smoothe for zero cure and it gets you pretty high. I have been vaping a little today but I had a pinner joint 4 or 5 days ago and I felt it for a few hours which is awesome for me


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 8, 2016)

Hey @ttystikk just laughing to myself. Buddy told me yesterday another expat was showing him some pics of a guy on facebook saying he was in danang, selling bud for a buck per g. Got that shit posted all over facebook from what I understand. Ill try to look it up and post a link.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hey @ttystikk just laughing to myself. Buddy told me yesterday another expat was showing him some pics of a guy on facebook saying he was in danang, selling bud for a buck per g. Got that shit posted all over facebook from what I understand. Ill try to look it up and post a link.


You thinking I should move, eh?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 8, 2016)

I always will think thats a good idea, no matter how soon or how much later it may be


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Sep 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> So, I ran out of hash day before yesterday and I felt my mood shift to too much thinking, hence I took down a bit early 2 of the flowering Garlic Bud 98 x Vortex plants @Mason Jar 92705 . There is still the largest 1 flowering with some time to go. The 2 I took down were identical plants single cola dominant, but the buds were dreaded out, pretty nice stuff. I had cut tops a week ago and gave 1 to a friend who shares hash; he's a 62 yr old dude from N. Cali who has been in Asia for a long minute. Anyway, he said he loves the smoke as it reminds him of old school. I agree with him as the taste is sort of spicy (garlic?) with sandalwood maybe. Its very smoothe for zero cure and it gets you pretty high. I have been vaping a little today but I had a pinner joint 4 or 5 days ago and I felt it for a few hours which is awesome for me


Did you come across any late term nanners? A couple phenos threw 'em late but never seeded itself, indoors. The mom outdoors was even more spicy/peppery/wet-cat-pissy....so I'm sure those traits have been passed on...maybe not as strong but it's definitely there, with the phenos I ran. I bet a cut of the mom grown on your patio would kill it, in Vietnam.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 8, 2016)

Mason Jar 92705 said:


> Did you come across any late term nanners? A couple phenos threw 'em late but never seeded itself, indoors. The mom outdoors was even more spicy/peppery/wet-cat-pissy....so I'm sure those traits have been passed on...maybe not as strong but it's definitely there, with the phenos I ran. I bet a cut of the mom grown on your patio would kill it, in Vietnam.


No nanners


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Sep 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> We HAVE destroyed ourselves before, and in fact science knows a fair bit about how it happened right in your neck of the woods. The Mayans overpopulated, exceeded the carrying capacity of the land, and then fought themselves into oblivion over the scraps that were left.
> 
> Turns out the same story has played out many times in the past, in many places around the world.
> 
> ...


Years ago when I was still in the Navy {early 80's} I read as Sci-Fi thriller called "The Mote in God's Eye" by Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle. Really good read. The Crazy Eddy Point in that novel is what my CE patch was named after.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 8, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> Years ago when I was still in the Navy {early 80's} I read as Sci-Fi thriller called "The Mote in God's Eye" by Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle. Really good read. The Crazy Eddy Point in that novel is what my CE patch was named after.


Dammit- I know I read that, what was it about again? Lol

You know you're getting old when. ..


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Sep 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Dammit- I know I read that, what was it about again? Lol
> 
> You know you're getting old when. ..


There was a star cluster with the brightest star called God's Eye. Over time, people could see a spot on the star. They sent up a ship to check it out, and it was a capsule with a solar sail pulling it. There was life forms inside with two small right arms for fine work, and one big left arm for heavy lifting. They talked the humans into going back to their home planet. The trip was only a few months, but the humans noticed there were a lot more of the creatures than there had been. When asked about them using birth control. the leader said that if they didn't want to reproduce, they would just refrain from sex. What she didn't tell them was if they did that, they would die.

Once they got back to their planet, it was just crazy overcrowded, and getting worse all the time. There was a zoo like place that was really just a seed bank. Everything on the planet was there for when the Crazy Eddy point was reached. That is when they had to start fighting over food and other resources. Once all the fighting was over and almost everything on the planet was dead, they would open up the zoo for them to repopulate the planet.

35 years ago I read it, and I can remember the damn plot. So why can't I remember what I'm looking for in the fridge?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 8, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> There was a star cluster with the brightest star called God's Eye. Over time, people could see a spot on the star. They sent up a ship to check it out, and it was a capsule with a solar sail pulling it. There was life forms inside with two small right arms for fine work, and one big left arm for heavy lifting. They talked the humans into going back to their home planet. The trip was only a few months, but the humans noticed there were a lot more of the creatures than there had been. When asked about them using birth control. the leader said that if they didn't want to reproduce, they would just refrain from sex. What she didn't tell them was if they did that, they would die.
> 
> Once they got back to their planet, it was just crazy overcrowded, and getting worse all the time. There was a zoo like place that was really just a seed bank. Everything on the planet was there for when the Crazy Eddy point was reached. That is when they had to start fighting over food and other resources. Once all the fighting was over and almost everything on the planet was dead, they would open up the zoo for them to repopulate the planet.
> 
> 35 years ago I read it, and I can remember the damn plot. So why can't I remember what I'm looking for in the fridge?


The mind is funny like that, and expansive


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 8, 2016)

Quality guide, http://www.mandalaseeds.com/Guides/Germination-Guide


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 8, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> There was a star cluster with the brightest star called God's Eye. Over time, people could see a spot on the star. They sent up a ship to check it out, and it was a capsule with a solar sail pulling it. There was life forms inside with two small right arms for fine work, and one big left arm for heavy lifting. They talked the humans into going back to their home planet. The trip was only a few months, but the humans noticed there were a lot more of the creatures than there had been. When asked about them using birth control. the leader said that if they didn't want to reproduce, they would just refrain from sex. What she didn't tell them was if they did that, they would die.
> 
> Once they got back to their planet, it was just crazy overcrowded, and getting worse all the time. There was a zoo like place that was really just a seed bank. Everything on the planet was there for when the Crazy Eddy point was reached. That is when they had to start fighting over food and other resources. Once all the fighting was over and almost everything on the planet was dead, they would open up the zoo for them to repopulate the planet.
> 
> 35 years ago I read it, and I can remember the damn plot. So why can't I remember what I'm looking for in the fridge?


Sounds interesting. Procreate or die.... That's what I should tell the wife.. Jk

Reminds me of Enemy Mind. Maine author.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 12, 2016)

Looks like some cool glass @Dr.D81


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 12, 2016)

Nice new avatar, @Vnsmkr


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Nice new avatar, @Vnsmkr


Thx, someone over in the newbie section had the same avatar. This one suits too


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thx, someone over in the newbie section had the same avatar. This one suits too


a newbie had it? ur losing your mind letting him take over your persona lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 13, 2016)

Big bird fits me better at the moment. Hell Im not fukn angry, just got a fuck you attitude


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 13, 2016)

I love this shit if you got time to watch it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 13, 2016)

Will check it. Got nothing but time


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 13, 2016)

Shit mate where's my pocket full of x, lmao


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 13, 2016)

have a look for the uncensored version ^^^^lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


>


been years since I heard rammstein


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 13, 2016)

Ruby is so strange.....


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 13, 2016)

I can't listen to Rammstein, my wife is a Russian Jew. 
If she hears any German she freaks.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 13, 2016)

No reason to get shit stirred up


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 13, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> I can't listen to Rammstein, my wife is a Russian Jew.
> If she hears any German she freaks.


Mein gott


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 13, 2016)

Deine oma hat hangetitten 

Say that to the old lady that pisses you off vn lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 13, 2016)

Your grandma has droopy tits huh, lmfao


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 13, 2016)

@ruby fruit http://www.gastroscout.com/woc/dirtcrap.cfm


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> @ruby fruit http://www.gastroscout.com/woc/dirtcrap.cfm


lol bingo !!


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Deine oma hat hangetitten
> 
> Say that to the old lady that pisses you off vn lol





Vnsmkr said:


> Your grandma has droopy tits huh, lmfao


I felt up some droopy granny titties at our harvest party, last October. Right in front of my wife. The women was my friends mom and we were all tripping. She wanted me to dance with her, her boobs pressed against me, so i rubbed them up and said. "Dam Pam you've got some nice tits.
My wife told her she could take me into one of the back rooms if she'd like.

I'm sure glad that didn't happen...!!


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 13, 2016)

After my wife had our second child I tossed the doctor a dime and told him to use that for reference. Well I guess my wife got to him before I, so he fixed her instead.

So I've spent the rest of my life trying to break her again...!!

Maybe I need an SS uniform for play time in the bedroom..


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 13, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> I felt up some droopy granny titties at our harvest party, last October. Right in front of my wife. The women was my friends mom and we were all tripping. She wanted me to dance with her, her boobs pressed against me, so i rubbed them up and said. "Dam Pam you've got some nice tits.
> My wife told her she could take me into one of the back rooms if she'd like.
> 
> I'm sure glad that didn't happen...!!


Lol...and im the strange one


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2016)

man shit like that never happens to me. I must be going to the wrong parties.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Lol...and im the strange one


LMAO yall would get along well huh. First thread I opened up this morning on waking and it made me smile. Tripping with some old grandma titties, hahahaha love it


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 13, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man shit like that never happens to me. I must be going to the wrong parties.


Forget going to them. How do I host one?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2016)

Cant be that hard man I know a few folks into it. Was invited but i don't share lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 13, 2016)

11 beans down this morning. Karma White Tange Haze Outerspace and Karma Amnesia OG


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm out the loop I ain't heard of any of em.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 13, 2016)

Amnesia OG was called "Wheres My Bike"


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 13, 2016)

Amnesia OG = Amnesia x Biker Kush
White TangeHaze Outer Space = (CO tangerine Haze x Alien Kush f3) X White OG v2.0


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 13, 2016)

We need a strain called droopy tits


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 13, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> We need a strain called droopy tits


'Yesterday's News'


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 13, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> 'Yesterday's News'


Tomorrows nanna


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 13, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Cant be that hard man I know a few folks into it. Was invited but i don't share lol


Yeah it wasn't one of those kind of party's. Just a harvest party with some mushroom chocolates.

We're not swingers, nor would I share. That doesn't mean you can't play games or dress up. We've been together for 21 years so we are fairly comfortable with each other.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 13, 2016)

My kind of party, mushys, cannabis, & edibles, and a bit of drink mmmmm

Edit: oh yeah and a little paper never hurt


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 13, 2016)

We also had a live band, later in the night we DJ'ed it and had the lasers shooting at the greenhouse.

This year will be our 2nd year having this party. Though this year we are doing it on October 29. Costumes optional, clothes mandatory.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 13, 2016)

Sounds like a blast. I think I recall seeing some pictures of last years setup?


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 13, 2016)

This is what she always looks like when I'm tripping.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 14, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> View attachment 3780206 View attachment 3780208
> 
> This is what she always looks like when I'm tripping.
> View attachment 3780210 View attachment 3780214 View attachment 3780216


Yeah looks like a kickass time


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> Yeah it wasn't one of those kind of party's. Just a harvest party with some mushroom chocolates.
> 
> We're not swingers, nor would I share. That doesn't mean you can't play games or dress up. We've been together for 21 years so we are fairly comfortable with each other.


rock n roll man! looks like a wicked party


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 14, 2016)

Even when cache and history and all that bullshit is cleared some pages still won't load; crash when almost loaded. Anyone else having the same issues?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 14, 2016)

Its a regular occurrence on certain pages with pictures. PITFA POFS


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Its a regular occurrence on certain pages with pictures. PITFA POFS


I have trouble loading pages with lots of pictures too.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 14, 2016)

Glad to know Im not the only one. Seems to come and go. Some days not at all and some days I cant load those pages for shit


----------



## MrRoboto (Sep 14, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> View attachment 3780206 View attachment 3780208
> 
> This is what she always looks like when I'm tripping.
> View attachment 3780210 View attachment 3780214 View attachment 3780216


Will Farrell's older brother in the bottom pic on the left?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 14, 2016)

MrRoboto said:


> Will Farrell's older brother in the bottom pic on the left?


haha does look like him eh


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 14, 2016)

MrRoboto said:


> Will Farrell's older brother in the bottom pic on the left?


Hahahaha..... Not to be confused with Feral Will.

He's of the not domesticated tribe that dwells on the Mountain... (Wild Man).

And no that's not a picture of me, but that is my name.


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Its a regular occurrence on certain pages with pictures. PITFA POFS


Sorry about that.

I can remove some if you'd like?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 14, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> Sorry about that.
> 
> I can remove some if you'd like?


Nah Id rather they fix their servers so I can view them!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 14, 2016)

Your thread isnt the only one that continually does it


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 14, 2016)

That's good to know.

I will try to remember to post them thumbnail size. Then the reader can choose to enlarge them or not.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 14, 2016)

What's the matter Ruby, bad fish taco?


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 14, 2016)

I dunno ....just a bipolar moment


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 15, 2016)

FYI anyone interested in helping and thanks to those who have.

I have a GoFundMe account to help through rough times

There was a time in my life not very long ago where I would have never thought about doing something like this, but this is not that time. We are having a tough time, me being out of work for the last 13 months. I am very confident a new position is on the horizon, but not before we are without a place to live. We need some help. If you can help I will be forever indebted and I do plan to pay back in full over time. Here goes nothing.

If anyone wants the link, let me know by PM and I'll message it to you. I don't want to post my name up here for the public to see, so if you want please drop me a message. Thanks very much


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> FYI anyone interested in helping and thanks to those who have.
> 
> I have a GoFundMe account to help through rough times
> 
> ...


fuck I totally forgot bout that lol ...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> fuck I totally forgot bout that lol ...


Wish I could mate. Not long yet


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 15, 2016)

sorry to hear of the money woes man. I've not got two pennies to rub together myself just now and need a new home in two weeks, i get turned out. something will turn up for us both I'm sure. good luck!


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Sep 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> FYI anyone interested in helping and thanks to those who have.
> 
> I have a GoFundMe account to help through rough times
> 
> ...


I wish I could help, because I would. Things will work out for the better and come around.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Wish I could mate. Not long yet


Ill throw in something bro if i was still fulltime at me old place id make it a few hundred more tho


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 15, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sorry to hear of the money woes man. I've not got two pennies to rub together myself just now and need a new home in two weeks, i get turned out. something will turn up for us both I'm sure. good luck!


I know that feeling DGT. Same feeling here my friend. Good luck your way too


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 15, 2016)

Mason Jar 92705 said:


> I wish I could help, because I would. Things will work out for the better and come around.


Can only hope bro. Not much else but that atm


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ill throw in something bro if i was still fulltime at me old place id make it a few hundred more tho


Shit rubes anything is appreciated my man.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 15, 2016)

Ya'll know what the sad thing is, people who I grew up with, spent 20 years of my life around, who for the most part are all doing very well for themselves, havent lifted a finger to help, not a finger. And people I havent even sat down with are willing to help. People wonder why I have the attitude "FUCK PEOPLE". Not all people mind you, but any motherfuckers I know from my past for certain. I turned that facebook shit right the fuck off, I dont know anyone except my RIU friends and my family.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ya'll know what the sad thing is, people who I grew up with, spent 20 years of my life around, who for the most part are all doing very well for themselves, havent lifted a finger to help, not a finger. And people I havent even sat down with are willing to help. People wonder why I have the attitude "FUCK PEOPLE". Not all people mind you, but any motherfuckers I know from my past for certain. I turned that facebook shit right the fuck off, I dont know anyone except my RIU friends and my family.


Such is life bro ..i have wat i call couple close friends and my party friends....close friends number 4 or 5 and party friends in the high hundreds...its a fact that i wouldnt be able to ask party friends for help but my close few friends would lose a finger for you as i would for them.
Dont know if this makes sense when i write it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Such is life bro ..i have wat i call couple close friends and my party friends....close friends number 4 or 5 and party friends in the high hundreds...its a fact that i wouldnt be able to ask party friends for help but my close few friends would lose a finger for you as i would for them.
> Dont know if this makes sense when i write it


Yeah it makes sense. Well I got friends I can count on 1 hand, no more than that. I know alot of people, but fuck em all


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2016)

I could have said your last two posts verbatim. fuck facebook. and fuck fake friends.


----------



## MrRoboto (Sep 16, 2016)

Funny story kinda related. My wife got an awesome promotion to move to Charlotte NC some years back. It was during the housing recession and I was having trouble finding a job after we moved. She was making plenty of money but I needed a job for my sanity. I did an interview at a landscape business for a "lawn care professional" position. Brought my resume with a college degree at the top and +15 years of heavy equipment experience inclunding a position as foreman over a job with $1.5 mil in equipment. All work history was with 2 companies at that time. So educated, experienced, loyal is what he should have read. Hell I probably could have managed his whole operation in short time so he could dick off or expand or whatever. 

Guy said I didn't have enough qualifications because I had never run a zero turn lawn mower.


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 16, 2016)

Sounds like the fella wasn't looking for anybody to run his business and just needed somebody to run the hell out of zero turn mower, like today haha.


----------



## MrRoboto (Sep 16, 2016)

Yep. It was just funny. I've run a dozer, grader, skidder, feller buncher, log loader and delimber, processor, 18 wheeler....his $5k lawn mower was out of my league lol.


----------



## MrRoboto (Sep 16, 2016)

I also never heard back from the dollar store lol.


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 16, 2016)

MrRoboto said:


> I also never heard back from the dollar store lol.


Lmao, they did you a huge favor. They pay their managers like $35K and expect you to live in the store with shit for payroll hours. EVERYTHING is on you because finding a competent assistant on 50 cents over minimum wage takes some doing. I was in the retail management game a few years and heard horror stories about that place. Almost as bad as Walmart's management program.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Sep 16, 2016)

MrRoboto said:


> I also never heard back from the dollar store lol.


At least you never had to resort to these extremes.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Sep 16, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Lmao, they did you a huge favor. They pay their managers like $35K and expect you to live in the store with shit for payroll hours. EVERYTHING is on you because finding a competent assistant on 50 cents over minimum wage takes some doing. I was in the retail management game a few years and heard horror stories about that place. Almost as bad as Walmart's management program.


My wife was in the convenience store trade. She managed a store, and it was the same thing. All the responsibility, but no money to speak of. She got out of it about 25 years ago, going into government work. She will be retiring at the end of the year with a defined benefit for the rest of her life. Not too many of those around anymore.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 16, 2016)

MrRoboto said:


> Funny story kinda related. My wife got an awesome promotion to move to Charlotte NC some years back. It was during the housing recession and I was having trouble finding a job after we moved. She was making plenty of money but I needed a job for my sanity. I did an interview at a landscape business for a "lawn care professional" position. Brought my resume with a college degree at the top and +15 years of heavy equipment experience inclunding a position as foreman over a job with $1.5 mil in equipment. All work history was with 2 companies at that time. So educated, experienced, loyal is what he should have read. Hell I probably could have managed his whole operation in short time so he could dick off or expand or whatever.
> 
> Guy said I didn't have enough qualifications because I had never run a zero turn lawn mower.


Lol what a fuckin moron.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 16, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> My wife was in the convenience store trade. She managed a store, and it was the same thing. All the responsibility, but no money to speak of. She got out of it about 25 years ago, going into government work. She will be retiring at the end of the year with a defined benefit for the rest of her life. Not too many of those around anymore.


Yep. Somehow we work harder and longer, yet get paid lower wages, with fewer benefits and less retirement than our grandfathers.

And then they tell us that the economy sucks, so they can't pay more.

I'm kinda done with this flat out lie, myself. I've never seen so many Mercedes, Ferraris and Lamborghinis rolling around my city before.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 16, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Yep. Somehow we work harder and longer, yet get paid lower wages, with fewer benefits and less retirement than our grandfathers.
> 
> And then they tell us that the economy sucks, so they can't pay more.
> 
> I'm kinda done with this flat out lie, myself. I've never seen so many Mercedes, Ferraris and Lamborghinis rolling around my city before.


I been done with the bullshit lie for a LONG fucking time


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 16, 2016)

Morning fuckers


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 16, 2016)

morning


----------



## MrRoboto (Sep 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Morning fuckers


Saturday?


----------



## MrRoboto (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm half retarded on time zones and Superman circling the earth fast enough to go back in time.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 16, 2016)

MrRoboto said:


> Saturday?


Yes its Saturday here


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 16, 2016)

Still enjoying my Friday night, at 6 pm it's only now really fully underway!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 16, 2016)

Waiting for them to flip my power off here speaking of enjoyment. Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 16, 2016)

Goooooood stuff up on that roof, man...looks like a cool area, as well.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 16, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Goooooood stuff up on that roof, man...looks like a cool area, as well.
> 
> View attachment 3782545


Thanks man. It is a cool area for sure


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Waiting for them to flip my power off here speaking of enjoyment. Have a good weekend everyone


Electricity regulated there, or?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 16, 2016)

Regulated as in don't have money to pay the bill. Fun stuff over here for a while now


----------



## Big_Lou (Sep 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Regulated as in don't have money to pay the bill. Fun stuff over here for a while now


Ah, gotcha. Yep, familiar with all areas, dude.

Have a good night -


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 16, 2016)

MrRoboto said:


> Saturday?


Sure is brother if i can get the hair of the dog gone im going for an early start to round 2


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 16, 2016)

I thought this was fairly entertaining, at least the assessment was...Since I saw nothing but fucking ink blots

http://theinkblot.com/

Test Results 

Sickness Quotient: 75%
Your "Sickness Quotient" of 75% indicates therapy may be useful. 

Detailed Diagnosis






Interpersonal Insights
You have difficulty concentrating or keeping on task, probably because you're an idiot with a short attention-span. Everyone likes you. This is because your life is such a mess that everyone else is relieved they aren't you. 


Job Performance & Attitude
You hate your job but will never leave it. That's because no one else will hire people whose job skills consist of sleeping and surfing the web. You have a deep love for your patients, which is unfortunate since you're a veterinarian. 


Personality Insight
Your personal motto is "_It's better to ask forgiveness than permission._" And you would certainly know.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I thought this was fairly entertaining, at least the assessment was...Since I saw nothing but fucking ink blots
> 
> http://theinkblot.com/
> 
> ...


You sick fuck, you. Good boy!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2016)

that inkblot shit was FAF man haha
Test Results 

Sickness Quotient: 68%
Hmmm, your "Sickness Quotient" of 68% is a little worriesome. 

Detailed Diagnosis






Interpersonal Insights
Everyone likes you. This is because your life is such a mess that everyone else is relieved they aren't you. You never give up and refuse to settle for less than the best. In other words, you're impossible to please and you never shutup. 


Job Performance & Attitude
Although your work can upon occasion be very good, remember that even monkeys can be trained to do what you do. And they don't call in sick. You work very slowly. In fact, if you went any slower you'd be in reverse. 


Personality Insight
Your personal motto is "_I've got to be me_", but an awful lot of people wish you wouldn't.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 17, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that inkblot shit was FAF man haha
> Test Results
> 
> Sickness Quotient: 68%
> ...


Aye was a good laugh eh


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 17, 2016)

pmsl i was.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 17, 2016)

Test Results 

Sickness Quotient: 93%
WARNING: Your "Sickness Quotient" of 93% is very disturbing. 

Detailed Diagnosis






Interpersonal Insights
Everyone likes you. This is because your life is such a mess that everyone else is relieved they aren't you. You complain about everything regardless of what it is. You wouldn't be happy even if you were hit by a new car. 


Job Performance & Attitude
Although your work can upon occasion be very good, remember that even monkeys can be trained to do what you do. And they don't call in sick. You have a deep love for your patients, which is unfortunate since you're a veterinarian. 


Personality Insight
Your personal motto is "_It's better to ask forgiveness than permission._" And you would certainly know.
Can I get a hoorah? Ha ha ha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 17, 2016)

LMAO, I hit a 93% on one run through. I think it was exactly the same


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> LMAO, I hit a 93% on one run through. I think it was exactly the same


Yeah i'm sure there's only a few responses...pretty funny though!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 17, 2016)

LMFAO, I love this: You wouldn't be happy even if you were hit by a new car.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Sep 17, 2016)

I had to type in almost every answer. I think I gave it too much thought, but that one really did look like a map of the Inner Hebrides. Do they want you to lie?

Sickness Quotient: 62%
Hmmm, your "Sickness Quotient" of 62% is a little worriesome. 

Detailed Diagnosis






Interpersonal Insights
You have delusions of adequacy which are completely unfounded. You couldn't pour tea out of a boot with the instuctions written on the heel. Your sense of self-entitlement means you're probably the kind of person that pulled the wings off of butterflies when you were little. 


Job Performance & Attitude
You aspire to becoming the CEO of a large, powerful company. This is unlikely since you rarely leave your parent's basement. Your attitude towards work is that you could watch others do it all day long. 


Personality Insight
Your personal motto is "_You are what you do when it counts._" And everyone thinks you're an idiot when you say it.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 17, 2016)

Sickness Quotient: 43%
Congratulations! At a 43% "Sickness Quotient", you're almost well-adjusted. 

well adjusted my ass


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 17, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I had to type in almost every answer. I think I gave it too much thought, but that one really did look like a map of the Inner Hebrides. Do they want you to lie?
> 
> Sickness Quotient: 62%
> Hmmm, your "Sickness Quotient" of 62% is a little worriesome.
> ...


Just a funny "test". They all look liked fukn ink blots to me. Except 1 that looked like something I saw tripping acid


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> LMFAO, I love this: You wouldn't be happy even if you were hit by a new car.


No one wants to be just another dent.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 17, 2016)

I thought for sure I wouldn't be as sick as any of you sickos in here until I click on the link lol






Test Results 

Sickness Quotient: 94%
WARNING: Your "Sickness Quotient" of 94% is very disturbing. 

Detailed Diagnosis






Interpersonal Insights
You think everyone is out to get you, and you're absolutely right. It's because you're an awful person without any redeeming qualities. You have delusions of adequacy which are completely unfounded. You couldn't pour tea out of a boot with the instuctions written on the heel. 


Job Performance & Attitude
Your work is of such poor quality that your manager is considering replacing you with a machine that flushes. You have little empathy for anyone more successful at work than you, which is pretty much everyone. 


Personality Insight
Your personal motto is "_Hope for the best; prepare for the worst._" Based on what we know about you, you're going to need a lot of preparation.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 17, 2016)

Ha ha ha this shit is too funny!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 17, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Your work is of such poor quality that your manager is considering replacing you with a machine that flushes


hahahahaaha fkn ha


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 17, 2016)

Sickness Quotient: 72%
Your "Sickness Quotient" of 72% indicates therapy may be useful. 

Detailed Diagnosis






Interpersonal Insights
You complain about everything regardless of what it is. You wouldn't be happy even if you were hit by a new car. You have trouble being friendly to others, especially people who hate your guts and want to hurt you. 


Job Performance & Attitude
Your attitude towards work is that you could watch others do it all day long. You have little empathy for anyone more successful at work than you, which is pretty much everyone. 


Personality Insight
Your personal motto is "_Find something you love, and do it._" Unfortunately, your test results indicate you really love sheep.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 17, 2016)

Ha ha ha you aren't a Kiwi are you Smidge? Too funny.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 17, 2016)

Are Kiwis known sheep shaggers? LMAO. Sounds like a few US states


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 17, 2016)

You know the old saying, God created women cause sheep can't cook a damn lick.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 17, 2016)

Ha ha never heard that one


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 17, 2016)

Yeah, that's what they say. Of course, I'm from Kentucky where it's Shetland ponies in lieu of a woolly fucking sheep lmao.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Are Kiwis known sheep shaggers? LMAO. Sounds like a few US states


Sure are man, is Aussies give them shit about it all the time ha ha ha.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Just a funny "test". They all look liked fukn ink blots to me. Except 1 that looked like something I saw tripping acid


Lol i havnt done it yet but im assuming everything would look like a satanic goat


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 18, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sure are man, is Aussies give them shit about it all the time ha ha ha.


We sure fucken do lol they love sheep that much they would go down on a fly blown ring


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 18, 2016)

Hahahaha....... Who's up for a beer? (I'm buying)

Test Results

Sickness Quotient: 68%
Hmmm, your "Sickness Quotient" of 68% is a little worriesome.

Detailed Diagnosis






Interpersonal Insights
You have trouble being friendly to others, especially people who hate your guts and want to hurt you. Your friends (both of them) think you're a total clod. As long as you continue to buy the beer, however, they'll still be your pals. 


Job Performance & Attitude
You have little empathy for anyone more successful at work than you, which is pretty much everyone. Your work is of so little value they should just put a shredder in place of your Out basket 


Personality Insight
Your personal motto is "_Colorless green ideas sleep furiously_", but no one knows what the hell that means.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 18, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> Hahahaha....... Who's up for a beer? (I'm buying)
> 
> Test Results
> 
> ...


LMAO as long as you are buying beer man. Funny shit


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 18, 2016)

On the Job part...
If someone was to show me the money they could shred it all and do whatever they wanted with it. (Oil,shatter,rosin)

Personal insight...
It sucks having the means to dispose of a body. Problem is everyone knows it so no one ever tries. Instead I'm stuck staring at a black and white screen of my greenhouse every night. The lack of sleep is starting to get to me or maybe it's the lack of blood drenched soil.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 18, 2016)

Ha I hear you. I really do feel that way about money as long as the necessities are covered. Some years ago, I could see the confusion in my wifes eyes when I said you know I could give a fuck about the shit you and I have or obtain, as long as theres a roof and the kids are fed, thats what I give a fuck about. She still thinks Im crazy


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 18, 2016)

Im fucked but i knew that already...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 18, 2016)

Well no wonder all of us fuckups get along on here lmao. All the same MO


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 18, 2016)

I actually am guilty.of preparing for the worst i tend to have something in place in case i fuck up lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 18, 2016)

Fuck that, I do that. Prepare for the worst hope for the best. Thats planning buddy


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

Found some pics from my first grows here. I think this was the 2nd actually as the first was all single colas, no training or topping


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Found some pics from my first grows here. I think this was the 2nd actually as the first was all single colas, no training or topping
> 
> View attachment 3784434 View attachment 3784436 View attachment 3784438 View attachment 3784435 View attachment 3784439 View attachment 3784437 View attachment 3784440 View attachment 3784441 View attachment 3784443 View attachment 3784442


Those look awesome for a 2nd grow. Pic quality is way better than my first few lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Those look awesome for a 2nd grow. Pic quality is way better than my first few lol


Thanks ha. Good stuff kept simple will make itself and you look good , or me in this case. I think I must have taken a bunch of pics with the sony camera I had at the time as those definitely not cell phone pics 10 years ago


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Sep 19, 2016)

That is really nice! What's the most you've pulled off one plant?


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Sep 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Fuck that, I do that. Prepare for the worst hope for the best. Thats planning buddy


You're 100% correct but also 'hope for nothing and you'll receive everything'  When do you know for certain you'll be back at work? I know it can be difficult but just hang in there.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

Mason Jar 92705 said:


> You're 100% correct but also 'hope for nothing and you'll receive everything'  When do you know for certain you'll be back at work? I know it can be difficult but just hang in there.


Hope for nothing & receive everything, I'll have to try that 1 JK. I never heard that 1. 

Aint nothing certain mate, ever. Except for death.... I dunno, people bullshit too fucking much


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

Mason Jar 92705 said:


> That is really nice! What's the most you've pulled off one plant?


No idea, I dont weigh anything


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

Oh I should have said, I have a job now, its just not real ! Fucking sales based commission only so unless someone buys some of these expensive High Pressure High Temp tools, I'm not getting shit....Supposed to be starting up November, but Ive had too many broken fucking promises to say anything until I have gotten the plane tickets.....


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Sep 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> No idea, I dont weigh anything


I very rarely weigh my stuff either. It's all personal smoke, so it doesn't matter. I have what I have.

I do weigh bought bags. I want to know how good a deal I got.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I very rarely weigh my stuff either. It's all personal smoke, so it doesn't matter. I have what I have.
> 
> I do weigh bought bags. I want to know how good a deal I got.


Thats the only thing I weigh too....bought bags. I bought scale years ago bc this local thought he was dealing with a dumbshit giving me 50% of what I paid for. Pulled the scale out and practically rubbed his face through the display. I was the last 1 he cheated around here. Ha, good times.


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Sep 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thats the only thing I weigh too....bought bags. I bought scale years ago bc this local thought he was dealing with a dumbshit giving me 50% of what I paid for. Pulled the scale out and practically rubbed his face through the display. I was the last 1 he cheated around here. Ha, good times.


I do have a set of triple beams I haven't used in 12-15 years. When I was on the weight loss kick, I bought a couple of digital food scales. Close enough for what I need. My buddy picks up ounces for me, and I cut him out a 1/4. They were usually in the 25-26g range, but the most we paid was $140. I thought that was pretty cheap.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> I do have a set of triple beams I haven't used in 12-15 years. When I was on the weight loss kick, I bought a couple of digital food scales. Close enough for what I need. My buddy picks up ounces for me, and I cut him out a 1/4. They were usually in the 25-26g range, but the most we paid was $140. I thought that was pretty cheap.


Yeah same here because we get 100g bricks. Was too much of a bitch for the smaller jeweler scale. Local is buck per gram and Regional is 1.5 per


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> View attachment 3784444 View attachment 3784450 View attachment 3784446 View attachment 3784445 View attachment 3784448 View attachment 3784449 View attachment 3784447 View attachment 3784451 View attachment 3784452 View attachment 3784453


@bassman999 those were those Durban Poisons I was talking about


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 19, 2016)

in general anything I USED to pass off was 32 grams in the bag minimum...allowing for 2 gm bag,2 gram stem,28 gram bud....there was a time when prohibitation was so bad in the 90s here some stuff was going for 350-370 but even then my crew kept it real at 250 max.
nowadays 200-220 is the go 250 is only for greedy cunts who know how to use ppl with credit but make em pay more or for pricey indoor


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 19, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> in general anything I USED to pass off was 32 grams in the bag minimum...allowing for 2 gm bag,2 gram stem,28 gram bud....there was a time when prohibitation was so bad in the 90s here some stuff was going for 350-370 but even then my crew kept it real at 250 max.
> nowadays 200-220 is the go 250 is only for greedy cunts who know how to use ppl with credit but make em pay more or for pricey indoor


now I give away a lot for nothing to my close family and proven friends...any excess goes to one person in one hit and that's it.Stops all the hangers on coming around which I put an end to many moons ago.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

Yeah in the early 00's I used to pay between 1k and 1200 a qp as thats what I would buy for the month I was home. A few time things like "the purps" went for 400 a zip, but that was worth that money. Typically if you were buying zips they would be between 2-300 depending on who and where it was from. When I did move it, it went for ~250. I trade now equal to about 200 a zip so about the same as there. I give alot away too, but what I do trade, I get g for g hash


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (Sep 19, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> now I give away a lot for nothing to my close family and proven friends...any excess goes to one person in one hit and that's it.Stops all the hangers on coming around which I put an end to many moons ago.


At one point in my life, I hated coming home from work because my cheap ass friends would be waiting there for me to get them high. That is one of the reasons I haven't let any of my old gang know that I fell off the wagon. I stopped smoking and growing, and they stopped coming around.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> @bassman999 those were those Durban Poisons I was talking about


They look great! what DP taste like, I think I remember black licorice mentioned, but might have been something else.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

Larry {the} Gardener said:


> At one point in my life, I hated coming home from work because my cheap ass friends would be waiting there for me to get them high. That is one of the reasons I haven't let any of my old gang know that I fell off the wagon. I stopped smoking and growing, and they stopped coming around.


Hell those are leaches, not friends


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> They look great! what DP taste like, I think I remember black licorice mentioned, but might have been something else.


Some were like Anise & licorice, but I remember sort of a crisp taste with maybe a bit of spice & lemons


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

Couple years back I tried the offerings from both Dutch Passion & Sensi and neither were the same as the 1 I got from marijuana-seeds.nl


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Couple years back I tried the offerings from both Dutch Passion & Sensi and neither were the same as the 1 I got from


I wouldnt mind licorice flavor at all, and lemon is always cool.
marijuana-seeds.nl...ok cool


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I wouldnt mind licorice flavor at all, and lemon is always cool.
> marijuana-seeds.nl...ok cool


I dont recall the flowering time being that long as listed on their site now though. I had the fem one and I remember it being around 10 weeks max, 12-14 sounds long for this cultivar as DP is usually a fast flowerer imo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 19, 2016)

Took the undeveloped lowers from GB98xVortex and Buddhas Hand yesterday morning early, cleaned it up a bit and dried with a fan overnight. This morning cut it up with scissors then ground it up, mixed together. Pretty nice smoke for no cure and improper dry. Little bit harsh in a pinner but very clean taste in vape. & Im fucking stoned (not lazy stoned bc that shit dont happen w me), just stoned!


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I dont recall the flowering time being that long as listed on their site now though. I had the fem one and I remember it being around 10 weeks max, 12-14 sounds long for this cultivar as DP is usually a fast flowerer imo


That is long, I wonder if its the same as before

Power outage here again, and just back on.
Off a few hours, hence my absence


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 19, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Took the undeveloped lowers from GB98xVortex and Buddhas Hand yesterday morning early, cleaned it up a bit and dried with a fan overnight. This morning cut it up with scissors then ground it up, mixed together. Pretty nice smoke for no cure and improper dry. Little bit harsh in a pinner but very clean taste in vape. & Im fucking stoned (not lazy stoned bc that shit dont happen w me), just stoned!


Early cropping won't give you couch lock, that's the late pull.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 19, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> That is long, I wonder if its the same as before
> 
> Power outage here again, and just back on.
> Off a few hours, hence my absence


Power outage weather related?


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 19, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Power outage weather related?


I dont think so.
Hot sunny summer day got 99* here today.
Not hot enough for a brown out I wouldnt think.
Hot for September though

I think SMUD local power company needs to step up their game, and make some repairs tough


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Early cropping won't give you couch lock, that's the late pull.


Im not looking for couchlock, Im looking for high, fuck a couchlock


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 20, 2016)

I have a friend who just moved there last week from California. 
Went to Japan then Thailand then Vietnam.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 20, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I have a friend who just moved there last week from California.
> Went to Japan then Thailand then Vietnam.


Definitely an improvement every time lol


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Definitely an improvement every time lol


Its his vacation on way to settling in Vietnam as an English teacher


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 20, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Its his vacation on way to settling in Vietnam as an English teacher


Sounds like a sweet gig, good for him!


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Sounds like a sweet gig, good for him!


He was able to get Harvard Degree and others forged over there somewhere.
I hope it works out for him


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 20, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> He was able to get Harvard Degree and others forged over there somewhere.
> I hope it works out for him


He said he is in District 1 Saigon


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> He was able to get Harvard Degree and others forged over there somewhere.
> I hope it works out for him


Now thats funny lmao, land of forgeries


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> He said he is in District 1 Saigon


Know it well. Im not very far


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Now thats funny lmao, land of forgeries


Truth is he has 1 yr college as CRC Consumes River College (community college)and no degree.
Cool dude German mom and Korean dad.
Mom was in Military stationed in Korea and met dad. She came home pregnant.
He has lived in California whole life and wanted to get away, and finally did!!

Forgeries are a big thing over there?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Forgeries are a big thing over there?


For certificates and things like that, yes.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> For certificates and things like that, yes.


Tried to upload a copy of the degree, but cant for some reason. Its a .PNG file and maybe that why?


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 20, 2016)

I converted it
I deleted most of his name with primitive paint prog lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2016)

Yeah have to save as a jpeg or gif maybe


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2016)

LMAO, funny shit


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> LMAO, funny shit


He has other shit he got there as well, hopefully it works and he can stay.
He left with $500 in pocket only lol, and doesnt know anyone out there


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2016)

I think teaching jobs are easier to find though its not what it used to be according to a guy I know who used to teach for a living. Yeah a person by theirself could last on 500 for a minute, though I dont think I would have bounced my ass anywhere with only that in pocket. Good luck to him


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I think teaching jobs are easier to find though its not what it used to be according to a guy I know who used to teach for a living. Yeah a person by theirself could last on 500 for a minute, though I dont think I would have bounced my ass anywhere with only that in pocket. Good luck to him


He said he was saving $5K
He came over 2 days before leaving to have a BBQ and I asked him what he actually ended up saving, and was so shocked he was still going with that amount!


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 20, 2016)

he will prob drop a trip on his last 10 bux and get caught for trafficking and executed


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2016)

Yeah 5k would last you for a while here, but 500, like anywhere else, gets pissed away fairly fast. Sort of funny, for me things like thin the gene pool of those allowed to stay here .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> he will prob drop a trip on his last 10 bux and get caught for trafficking and executed


goddamn ruby lmao


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 20, 2016)

sorry man I just woke up felt shit so thought black humour would work lol...and I hate looking at my overwatered seedlings lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> sorry man I just woke up felt shit so thought black humour would work lol...and I hate looking at my overwatered seedlings lol


I hate looking at these 1 gallon pots without seedlings fucking popping the fuck up, wtf!!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I hate looking at these 1 gallon pots without seedlings fucking popping the fuck up, wtf!!!


im gonna have to start another half dozen just in case these guys fuck up completely..the kicker is I gave away 2 perfect seedlings 2 weeks ago lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2016)

Yeah will start another 10 if I have to as well, have to have some start. Starting to piss me off a little though....Not overwatered, not getting hot, other seeds have started in this promix. Sort of puzzled


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> the kicker is I gave away 2 perfect seedlings 2 weeks ago lol


Shit bro you just keeping that karma train rolling, good on ya


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2016)

Cool song, part of 1 of my playlists, depending on mood of course


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah will start another 10 if I have to as well, have to have some start. Starting to piss me off a little though....Not overwatered, not getting hot, other seeds have started in this promix. Sort of puzzled


extreme weather...even in aust here we have never seen the rain of magnitude we are getting in sept...ever
its records being broken everywhere..im ready to drop a half dozen seeds naturally outside if I see a week of gd germ temps for them to start


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> extreme weather...even in aust here we have never seen the rain of magnitude we are getting in sept...ever
> its records being broken everywhere..im ready to drop a half dozen seeds naturally outside if I see a week of gd germ temps for them to start


Hell I even brought mine just inside off the table so the rain wouldnt touch em. Like the rest of the plants are telling them not to grow, too wet . If I dont see these moving in a few days Im prepared to drop some more, fuck it I have plenty


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## bassman999 (Sep 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> extreme weather...even in aust here we have never seen the rain of magnitude we are getting in sept...ever
> its records being broken everywhere..im ready to drop a half dozen seeds naturally outside if I see a week of gd germ temps for them to start


Just drop straight om the ground?
Like nature would do, like my tomatoes do every year.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2016)

My favorite early morning song


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Just drop straight om the ground?
> Like nature would do, like my tomatoes do every year.


I dont have any ground . Kidding I know you were talking to ruby. The reason I start in smaller containers is the birds are all into larger containers digging for worms and seeds popping up, for some reason cannabis ones especially get got. Lettuce etc and all other veges come right up, although their numbers are much higher


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I dont have any ground . Kidding I know you were talking to ruby. The reason I start in smaller containers is the birds are all into larger containers digging for worms and seeds popping up, for some reason cannabis ones especially get got. Lettuce etc and all other veges come right up, although their numbers are much higher


Birds love cannabis seeds because they're tasty, high in protein and oil. I've had lots of stuff made with hempseed flour and it's a great grain, no lie.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Birds love cannabis seeds because they're tasty, high in protein and oil. I've had lots of stuff made with hempseed flour and it's a great grain, no lie.


Yip they know what they are doing


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 20, 2016)

Humans are dumbed down, but most animals are still in control of their instincts


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 20, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Humans are dumbed down, but most animals are still in control of their instincts


That and there's so much "noise" out there for us blocking most senses, shits overloaded, on purpose....


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> That and there's so much "noise" out there for us blocking most senses, shits overloaded, on purpose....


This is so true, and almost completely unavoidable


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 20, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Humans are dumbed down, but most animals are still in control of their instincts


Speak for yourself, lol


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 20, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> This is so true, and almost completely unavoidable


Like most worthwhile things in life, it takes effort but it can be done.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 20, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Speak for yourself, lol


Most ppl


ttystikk said:


> Like most worthwhile things in life, it takes effort but it can be done.


I need more effort at this point


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 20, 2016)

I strive to stay connected to the earth.
It helps to live somewhere secluded and to know that land like the back of your hand.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 20, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> I strive to stay connected to the earth.
> It helps to live somewhere secluded and to know that land like the back of your hand.


I'm connected through my work. That's what keeps me centered right now.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 20, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Just drop straight om the ground?
> Like nature would do, like my tomatoes do every year.


ahh wat I mean is soil in a pot germ them naturally outside then once they 3 or 4 sets of leaves I just transplant to the ground with a protective wire around it while they are small..for birds n cats once big enough wire comes off and cage them properly or scrog...so yeah to me this is how ive done it every year ..


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 20, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> I strive to stay connected to the earth.
> It helps to live somewhere secluded and to know that land like the back of your hand.


I would kill for property like yours and a care free life


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 21, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I would kill for property like yours and a care free life


Come on now I'm sure we could work something out. Especially if I get the other chunk of land I'm after. You don't have to resort to violence.

I wouldn't go as far as to say, I lead a care free life. Though I do feel blessed.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 21, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> ahh wat I mean is soil in a pot germ them naturally outside then once they 3 or 4 sets of leaves I just transplant to the ground with a protective wire around it while they are small..for birds n cats once big enough wire comes off and cage them properly or scrog...so yeah to me this is how ive done it every year ..


I havent much luck with it that way, but have done it.
I think yu are right about the season being right for it to work


ruby fruit said:


> I would kill for property like yours and a care free life


I would kill to move out of this dump and be able to grow where I live.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 21, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> Come on now I'm sure we could work something out. Especially if I get the other chunk of land I'm after. You don't have to resort to violence.
> 
> I wouldn't go as far as to say, I lead a care free life. Though I do feel blessed.


I wouldn't be able to kill any animal...theres one or two famous humans around that give you a slight urge to maim or kill....your layout is killer ...there we go again I said killer ..geez


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 22, 2016)

Been having some shitty luck getting seedlings going along with the rest of my shitty luck. Dropping 10 more in the morning, maybe it won't flood for a few days.
Diamonds & Dust by Gage Green (thanks @DonBrennon )
Diamonds & Dust is a mix collection of all our seeds from our outdoor 2013 open pollination in Oakland, CA. The open air crosses were made by allowing our choice males to proliferate naturally. These included landrace and heirloom males/females. All our best mothers and fathers flourished naturally in the sun to produce some of the most exotic seeds we've ever made.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 22, 2016)

FYI anyone interested in helping and thanks to those who have. I know it's tight times for everyone. Definitely appreciated if you can help. I started a freelance sales & marketing job last week and though its only commission based on sales I am trying.

I have a GoFundMe account to help through rough times

There was a time in my life not very long ago where I would have never thought about doing something like this, but this is not that time. We are having a tough time, me being out of work for the last 13 months. I am very confident a new position is on the horizon, but not before we are without a place to live. We need some help. If you can help I will be forever indebted and I do plan to pay back in full over time. Here goes nothing.

If anyone wants the link, let me know by PM and I'll message it to you. I don't want to post my name up here for the public to see, so if you want please drop me a message. Thanks very much


----------



## DonBrennon (Sep 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Been having some shitty luck getting seedlings going along with the rest of my shitty luck. Dropping 10 more in the morning, maybe it won't flood for a few days.
> Diamonds & Dust by Gage Green (thanks @DonBrennon )
> Diamonds & Dust is a mix collection of all our seeds from our outdoor 2013 open pollination in Oakland, CA. The open air crosses were made by allowing our choice males to proliferate naturally. These included landrace and heirloom males/females. All our best mothers and fathers flourished naturally in the sun to produce some of the most exotic seeds we've ever made.


Bound to be some fire in there, the 2 afghan haze bastards I'm doing indoors are monsters and that outdoors 'one' must be hard as nails, to be producing bud where she is.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> FYI anyone interested in helping and thanks to those who have. I know it's tight times for everyone. Definitely appreciated if you can help. I started a freelance sales & marketing job last week and though its only commission based on sales I am trying.
> 
> I have a GoFundMe account to help through rough times
> 
> ...


I wish I could help, but I a in the same spot right now.
I dont think Ill ever be able to work again.
My wifes works, but her hours are way down last few months.
Used to be she was home with kids and I worked....

I hope you get the help you need brother, and sorry I cant.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 22, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I wish I could help, but I a in the same spot right now.
> I dont think Ill ever be able to work again.
> My wifes works, but her hours are way down last few months.
> Used to be she was home with kids and I worked....
> ...


Alot of people are in the same "spot" at this point, tough one. I appreciate the kind words brother, counts for alot. Yeah same here, I was the only one working and wife stayed home taking care of house. Lately she's been working just to get food on the table while I juggle these fucks hitting me with delays on contracts and take care of the kids. Anyway, yeah hope its gets better for the both of us.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Alot of people are in the same "spot" at this point, tough one. I appreciate the kind words brother, counts for alot. Yeah same here, I was the only one working and wife stayed home taking care of house. Lately she's been working just to get food on the table while I juggle these fucks hitting me with delays on contracts and take care of the kids. Anyway, yeah hope its gets better for the both of us.


 I am trying hard to not get depressed, an not think negative.
I hope you can do the same as negative thinking can slow progress.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 22, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I am trying hard to not get depressed, an not think negative.
> I hope you can do the same as negative thinking can slow progress.


Same here bro. I have my days when I get overwhelmed thinking about shit, but usually stay pretty positive (or so high there are no thoughts)


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Same here bro. I have my days when I get overwhelmed thinking about shit, but usually stay pretty positive (or so high there are no thoughts)


Yeah being high helps me too!
Smoking on Clementine and Sour D as I type.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 22, 2016)

I wish. Yesterday I had a grinder full, but it was the first full grinder in a long mf time so I rolled up 5 little joints and vaped the rest. Needless to say it was the best day in a while, go figure

It was a mix of Buddhas Hand and GB98xVortex, pretty tasty mix if I do say so myself


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 22, 2016)

Hey bro, sorry to hear of your troubles! I'm not in a place to help right now but in a few weeks I should be able to help with something, even if it's only $50. I hope the ducks start to line up for you soon man


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 22, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey bro, sorry to hear of your troubles! I'm not in a place to help right now but in a few weeks I should be able to help with something, even if it's only $50. I hope the ducks start to line up for you soon man


Thanks Easty for the kind words. I'm with you brah, I fucking hope they do too, delays are fukn killing me right now. If another cunt tells me delay on contract I will murder them no shit


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 22, 2016)

I was just talking to a recruiter about one of his clients who needs someone ASAP in Turkmenistan. Lets see how fast they either accept the offer or toss it aside. Fingers crossed


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I was just talking to a recruiter about one of his clients who needs someone ASAP in Turkmenistan. Lets see how fast they either accept the offer or toss it aside. Fingers crossed


Do they give hazardous duty pay? That place is no joke.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Do they give hazardous duty pay? That place is no joke.


Man they could give me cheap as fuck pay and I'd take it right now, beggars cant be choosers. As in most places where there is an offshore market (Caspian Sea there), you only fly in (to a brand new 2.3billion airport there) and go straight to heliport; probably never leave the airport in this instance: fly in, fly offshore, fly in, fly home


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Man they could give me cheap as fuck pay and I'd take it right now, beggars cant be choosers. As in most places where there is an offshore market (Caspian Sea there), you only fly in (to a brand new 2.3billion airport there) and go straight to heliport; probably never leave the airport in this instance: fly in, fly offshore, fly in, fly home


Not sure what your job is...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Do they give hazardous duty pay? That place is no joke.



Saying this to the guy who hasnt had a dollar (or dong) in his pocket in, fuck I dont even know how long, but a while. I have been applying to positions in Iraq as well. Landlord came by and had a chat few days ago re: back rent. Need to get my ass in fucking gear, doesnt matter where or how much atm.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 22, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Not sure what your job is...


oil and gas related


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> oil and gas related


oh ok


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 22, 2016)

Fuckn hate it when Im out of smoke these days, my mind gets the better of me


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Man they could give me cheap as fuck pay and I'd take it right now, beggars cant be choosers. As in most places where there is an offshore market (Caspian Sea there), you only fly in (to a brand new 2.3billion airport there) and go straight to heliport; probably never leave the airport in this instance: fly in, fly offshore, fly in, fly home


Fair enough. No need to fuck with the locals at all.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 22, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> oh ok


You know how gas is cheap right now? That means there's a lot of people in oil and gas out of work. 

What goes around comes around, soon enough gas will be $4 a gallon again. 

Motherfuckers will start another war just to make sure. Mark my words...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You know how gas is cheap right now? That means there's a lot of people in oil and gas out of work.
> 
> What goes around comes around, soon enough gas will be $4 a gallon again.
> 
> Motherfuckers will start another war just to make sure. Mark my words...


This is starting to matter less and less Tty, perhaps times are changing. I dunno anymore


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 22, 2016)

New page same story
FYI anyone interested in helping and thanks to those who have. I know it's tight times for everyone. Definitely appreciated if you can help. I started a freelance sales & marketing job last week and though its only commission based on sales I am trying.

I have a GoFundMe account to help through rough times

There was a time in my life not very long ago where I would have never thought about doing something like this, but this is not that time. We are having a tough time, me being out of work for the last 13 months. I am very confident a new position is on the horizon, but not before we are without a place to live. We need some help. If you can help I will be forever indebted and I do plan to pay back in full over time. Here goes nothing.

If anyone wants the link, let me know by PM and I'll message it to you. I don't want to post my name up here for the public to see, so if you want please drop me a message. Thanks very much


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> This is starting to matter less and less Tty, perhaps times are changing. I dunno anymore


There will be an inflection point where oil and gas prices will rise enough that it makes sense to turn the taps on again. Then they'll need all the oil and gas people they can get and it will be boom times again.

...and if it starts to take too long, the major shareholders of defense companies and oil companies will support- bribe- war hawk politicians who will look for excuses to get America into yet another 'conflict' to 'fight for freedom' and pump up the prices of stocks in both industries.

Impoverishing the middle class and murdering service men and women will be merely costs of doing business. Costs borne by those who don't have millions of shares in defense companies or the oil patch... so why not? 

It's not cynical IF THIS IS HOW IT REALLY WORKS.

This concludes today's lesson in geopolitics.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> There will be an inflection point where oil and gas prices will rise enough that it makes sense to turn the taps on again. Then they'll need all the oil and gas people they can get and it will be boom times again.
> 
> ...and if it starts to take too long, the major shareholders of defense companies and oil companies will support- bribe- war hawk politicians who will look for excuses to get America into yet another 'conflict' to 'fight for freedom' and pump up the prices of stocks in both industries.
> 
> ...


Wat about those who just wanna hide in the closet and rub one out


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Wat about those who just wanna hide in the closet and rub one out


Don't volunteer for the armed forces, lol


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 23, 2016)

If the price of fuel goes to high I'll just pump heating oil into my military truck. Lmao


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Wat about those who just wanna hide in the closet and rub one out


Then rub away


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Then rub away


I was talking about shining my shoes up dude geez


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I was talking about shining my shoes up dude geez


Suuuuure ya were, you dirty foot fetishist, you! We're onto you now! LMAO, ya it's Friday...


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Don't volunteer for the armed forces, lol


Just to touch on this one.

Ruby and I are in Australia. You cannot just volunteer to join up. Its a really hard career to get into here. Its extremely well paid with great tax free pensions that are paid no matter what you may earn in your civilian life "if" you decide to leave. We have a smallish standing army that is expensive to maintain so they dont hire stupid.

We also dont do all the "thank you for your service" crap that the yanks do. They choose to apply for the job. If they are one of the few that pass they are on there way to lotsa $ for minimal risk. Most of the actual fighting is done by the SAS and other elite units not the general soldier.

I do agree with you on the oil. Lets face it this war on terror thats destroying cities, countries and creating terrorists is about oil.
Still amazes me that nearly all the pilots on 9/11 were from Saudi Arabia yet you lot invaded Afghanistan....and flew all the Bin Lardin royal family out of America before the FBI etc could interview them during the shut down of the whole air space - Good old Bush lookin after his friends and business partners.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 23, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Just to touch on this one.
> 
> Ruby and I are in Australia. You cannot just volunteer to join up. Its a really hard career to get into here. Its extremely well paid with great tax free pensions that are paid no matter what you may earn in your civilian life "if" you decide to leave. We have a smallish standing army that is expensive to maintain so they dont hire stupid.
> 
> ...


The first 2 paragraphs are spot on thats the way australia rolls,matter of fact i tried to join up to fight any war that was coming our way back in 88/89 roughly but got knocked back cos of a hearing loss in one ear and when that happened it was like a fuck you to authorities and i went off the rails for the next ten years 
The last paragraph i couldnt really care less about theres to many conspiracies thrown around for me not to think the whole thing is a fucken circus.
Albeit the fact that i dont like how many ppl and lives have been destroyed along the way...i still remember 9/11 what i was doing at the time quite clearly...


----------



## 757growin (Sep 23, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Just to touch on this one.
> 
> Ruby and I are in Australia. You cannot just volunteer to join up. Its a really hard career to get into here. Its extremely well paid with great tax free pensions that are paid no matter what you may earn in your civilian life "if" you decide to leave. We have a smallish standing army that is expensive to maintain so they dont hire stupid.
> 
> ...


We thank our soldiers now because they used to get spit on when they came home from war.. it's a guilt thing


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 23, 2016)

757growin said:


> We thank our soldiers now because they used to get spit on when they came home from war.. it's a guilt thing


Im very thankful for the ones who have fought and seen action...im not showing thanks to the ones back home here who hide behind training excercises all the time and leave as soon as they have completed their "service" grab a gold pension and parade like they have seen the world when they havnt fired a bullet in a real life scenario.
I am very thankful to my grandfathers who helped keep our country free and the american soldiers who have fought to help keep our nation free of dictatorship and filthy communists etc


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 23, 2016)

757growin said:


> We thank our soldiers now because they used to get spit on when they came home from war.. it's a guilt thing


We gonna hit 10 units on the "jordan" brother ?


----------



## 757growin (Sep 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> We gonna hit 10 units on the "jordan" brother ?


I hope so. It's stacking more like an og then a kush with fat colas. But it's got a good 3 weeks to go. Hey vn I'd be glad to give a hand once I get harvesting over here. Hope things pick up for you


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 23, 2016)

757growin said:


> I hope so. It's stacking more like an og then a kush with fat colas. But it's got a good 3 weeks to go. Hey vn I'd be glad to give a hand once I get harvesting over here. Hope things pick up for you
> 
> View attachment 3788123
> View attachment 3788124


Awesome man.....


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 23, 2016)

Swung a small donation @Vnsmkr 
If i hadnt lost my job 4 months ago it would be a hell of a lot more bro
If i win the lotto tonite ill swing a years rent your way


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 23, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Swung a small donation @Vnsmkr
> If i hadnt lost my job 4 months ago it would be a hell of a lot more bro
> If i win the lotto tonite ill swing a years rent your way


I appreciate it ruby


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 23, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Just to touch on this one.
> 
> Ruby and I are in Australia. You cannot just volunteer to join up. Its a really hard career to get into here. Its extremely well paid with great tax free pensions that are paid no matter what you may earn in your civilian life "if" you decide to leave. We have a smallish standing army that is expensive to maintain so they dont hire stupid.
> 
> ...


Yes, a truly professional army- and the bargain that your nation won't send you into harm's way just to pad the balance sheets of oil companies and defense contractors- or corrupt politicians.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 23, 2016)

757growin said:


> I hope so. It's stacking more like an og then a kush with fat colas. But it's got a good 3 weeks to go. Hey vn I'd be glad to give a hand once I get harvesting over here. Hope things pick up for you
> 
> View attachment 3788123
> View attachment 3788124


Thanks 757 I need all the good luck I can get at the moment


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 23, 2016)

RIU opened up another page and asked "are you sure you want to like this post?"

WTF is that about?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 23, 2016)

Its not just oil these days, plenty of precious metals to invade a country for


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 23, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> RIU opened up another page and asked "are you sure you want to like this post?"
> 
> WTF is that about?


Server fucked at the moment seems like


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Server fucked at the moment seems like


I thought I was being censored lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 23, 2016)

I just saw this over on the "job" site. What a fucking dumbass load of shit, I just needed to post it up. Jerry would have been told to go fuck himself, paying salary or not, ignorant cocksucker


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 23, 2016)

FYI anyone interested in helping and thanks to those who have. I know it's tight times for everyone. Definitely appreciated if you can help. I started a freelance sales & marketing job last week and though its only commission based on sales I am trying.

I have a GoFundMe account to help through rough times

There was a time in my life not very long ago where I would have never thought about doing something like this, but this is not that time. We are having a tough time, me being out of work for the last 13 months. I am very confident a new position is on the horizon, but not before we are without a place to live. We need some help. If you can help I will be forever indebted and I do plan to pay back in full over time. Here goes nothing.

If anyone wants the link, let me know by PM and I'll message it to you. I don't want to post my name up here for the public to see, so if you want please drop me a message. Thanks very much


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Its not just oil these days, plenty of precious metals to invade a country for


Oil is the precious resource du jour.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Oil is the precious resource du jour.


Yeah so is lithium, cadmium, palladium, silver, gold, ....... You dont think we fucked about in West Africa because of ebola eh, diamonds


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I just saw this over on the "job" site. What a fucking dumbass load of shit, I just needed to post it up. Jerry would have been told to go fuck himself, paying salary or not, ignorant cocksucker


Fuck that patrician wannabe dictator fucking cocksucker. His can take his threat to each and every one of his player's civil rights and shove it right straight up his blown out asshole.

What an embarrassment to the human race.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Fuck that patrician wannabe dictator fucking cocksucker. His can take his threat to each and every one of his player's civil rights and shove it right straight up his blown out asshole.
> 
> What an embarrassment to the human race.


I feel the same way Tty. Ignorant fuck


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah so is lithium, cadmium, palladium, silver, gold, ....... You dont think we fucked about in West Africa because of ebola eh, diamonds


That was deBeers. You don't think Niger looks like it does because of anything but oil, do you?

Shiny rocks are nice, but Energy is King. Don't tell me you don't know this.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That was deBeers. You don't think Niger looks like it does because of anything but oil, do you?
> 
> Shiny rocks are nice, but Energy is King. Don't tell me you don't know this.


Of course, but its money stacking up my friend. Oil is not king, dollars are....oil = dollars, diamonds = dollars, gold = dollars, etc etc etc

The EPA gives some numbers on the staggering amount of precious metals we have in our electronics: “One metric ton of circuit boards can contain 40 to 800 times the amount of gold and 30 to 40 times the amount of copper mined from one metric ton of ore in the US.” The EPA also lists that cell phones alone contain gold, silver, platinum, palladium, copper, tin and zinc. Those recovered materials can then be used in plating, jewelry, electronics, cars and art. 
To put some more numbers on it, the EPA states that for every 1 million cell phones recycled we can get these amounts of precious metals: 

35,274 pounds of copper 
772 pounds of silver 
75 pounds of gold 
33 pounds of palladium


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Of course, but its money stacking up my friend. Oil is not king, dollars are....oil = dollars, diamonds = dollars, gold = dollars, etc etc etc
> 
> The EPA gives some numbers on the staggering amount of precious metals we have in our electronics: “One metric ton of circuit boards can contain 40 to 800 times the amount of gold and 30 to 40 times the amount of copper mined from one metric ton of ore in the US.” The EPA also lists that cell phones alone contain gold, silver, platinum, palladium, copper, tin and zinc. Those recovered materials can then be used in plating, jewelry, electronics, cars and art.
> To put some more numbers on it, the EPA states that for every 1 million cell phones recycled we can get these amounts of precious metals:
> ...


Yes, but that's in your trash can, not the Congo.


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 23, 2016)

We "yanks" thank our fucking soldiers because of the ones who died for no other reason than they believed they were protecting freedom, whether they were or weren't at the end of the day. They left their families, not because they wanted to or because they were bloodthirsty killers, but because they were told to and they were raised to believe when they were asked, they should serve. Anybody who brings politics into it has never had an innocent give his got damn life because he was asked to or felt compelled to serve. That means a lot to me personally. Fuck the politics behind it.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Yes, but that's in your trash can, not the Congo.


That was just an example of the precious metals which are mined around the world to feed human obsession (= $$$). You would be surprised the countries that are deemed 3rd world where the land is raped for these metals....What Im saying its not only the oil or gas...its about getting money


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> That was just an example of the precious metals which are mined around the world to feed human obsession (= $$$). You would be surprised the countries that are deemed 3rd world where the land is raped for these metals....What Im saying its not only the oil or gas...its about getting money


Agreed.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 23, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> We "yanks" thank our fucking soldiers because of the ones who died for no other reason than they believed they were protecting freedom, whether they were or weren't at the end of the day. They left their families, not because they wanted to or because they were bloodthirsty killers, but because they were told to and they were raised to believe when they were asked, they should serve. Anybody who brings politics into it has never had an innocent give his got damn life because he was asked to or felt compelled to serve. That means a lot to me personally. Fuck the politics behind it.


Agreed.

And furthermore, in the name of those very servicemen and women who do answer the call to defend our country, We the People must not allow the self serving 'elite' to spend their lives so callously.

So the responsibility to protest against injustice and insist our government not be corrupt rests upon all of us, not merely those who wear a flag patch on their uniform.


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> That was just an example of the precious metals which are mined around the world to feed human obsession (= $$$). You would be surprised the countries that are deemed 3rd world where the land is raped for these metals....What Im saying its not only the oil or gas...its about getting money


You'd be surprised at the states (KY) that were fucked over like 3rd world countries while their resources (coal) was strip mined while paying shit wages to an uneducated people.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 23, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> You'd be surprised at the states (KY) that were fucked over like 3rd world countries while their resources (coal) was strip mined while paying shit wages to an uneducated people.


No, I wouldn't. After all, they've been doing it to the rest of us for decades now.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 23, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> You'd be surprised at the states (KY) that were fucked over like 3rd world countries while their resources (coal) was strip mined while paying shit wages to an uneducated people.


No I wouldnt, still happens to this day eh


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> No I wouldnt, still happens to this day eh


Beat you to it lol


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah so is lithium, cadmium, palladium, silver, gold, ....... You dont think we fucked about in West Africa because of ebola eh, diamonds


Don't forget Opium.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 23, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> Don't forget Opium.


Oh I'm convinced we put that shit there....same with the golden triangle when we were over this way. grow shit in someone else's country


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 23, 2016)

Hey now those soldiers are only protecting a warlord that's giving us info on the bad guys. We're not actually guarding the poppy fields.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 23, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> Hey now those soldiers are only protecting a warlord that's giving us info on the bad guys. We're not actually guarding the poppy fields.


I may have been born during the day but it wasnt yesterday


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 23, 2016)

Was watching some shit on nat geo other day and it was 2 soldiers in the poppy fields. One was saying to the other, now we dont destroy these fields because then we would be destroying a way of life for these farmers. I just laughed and turned that shit off


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 23, 2016)

The last couple rounds of pictures I've posted were taken by my wife. Including this one.
I just love how her little hands make everything look big....


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 23, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> The last couple rounds of pictures I've posted were taken by my wife. Including this one.
> I just love how her little hands make everything look big....
> 
> View attachment 3788242


That's a chunky bitch. 

Oh boy.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Yes, a truly professional army- and the bargain that your nation won't send you into harm's way just to pad the balance sheets of oil companies and defense contractors- or corrupt politicians.


o..they still do..Have to please the Americans when they ask. But the roll we provide nowadays is behind the enemy lines not on the lines. And that takes the more elite units.
I think we woke up to being used as cannon fodder in Vietnam. Not having a "go" at the Americans here the English did the same with us in WW1 and 2. 
Americans helped save our bacon in the Pacific when Japan got o so close to our shores (in bombing range of Darwin and WA). Our part time solders were fighting a slow withdrawal against massive odds and the English Govt would not release our Main Armies. We may have been a Japanese speaking nation by now if you yankies hadnt come to help. God knows most of the world was broke and short of fighting men that liberating us may have been a concern (especially for France who do tend to appreciate our solderers sacrifice on their behalf) but probably not an option.
Sake anyone?..lol


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 23, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> o..they still do..Have to please the Americans when they ask. But the roll we provide nowadays is behind the enemy lines not on the lines. And that takes the more elite units.
> I think we woke up to being used as cannon fodder in Vietnam. Not having a "go" at the Americans here the English did the same with us in WW1 and 2.
> Americans helped save our bacon in the Pacific when Japan got o so close to our shores (in bombing range of Darwin and WA). Our part time solders were fighting a slow withdrawal against massive odds and the English Govt would not release our Main Armies. We may have been a Japanese speaking nation by now if you yankies hadnt come to help. God knows most of the world was broke and short of fighting men that liberating us may have been a concern (especially for France who do tend to appreciate our solderers sacrifice on their behalf) but probably not an option.
> Sake anyone?..lol


The enemy then, as now, was naked power. Today the threat comes in the form of transnational corporations who pay no taxes whenever they think they can get away with it, which is often. 

And soldiers still fight and die for little more than profits.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 23, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> We "yanks" thank our fucking soldiers because of the ones who died for no other reason than they believed they were protecting freedom, whether they were or weren't at the end of the day. They left their families, not because they wanted to or because they were bloodthirsty killers, but because they were told to and they were raised to believe when they were asked, they should serve. Anybody who brings politics into it has never had an innocent give his got damn life because he was asked to or felt compelled to serve. That means a lot to me personally. Fuck the politics behind it.


I didnt mean to offend. Just stating how we do things here.
And unfortunatly we should all talk about the politics involved..cause thats whats send them away and in the case of Vietnam..brought them back.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 23, 2016)

Im waiting fot this Syrian thing to really blow up..yet again American and Russia "playing" with each other in a different country.
America and China are Playing with each other in the disputed zone and no one does anything as Indonesia kills the West Papua people..

Im saddend by Australia not taking a military stand here. The Fuzzy wuzzy angels saved many an Australian solder.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 24, 2016)

Well guys all I can say is put some fucking cannabis pics up, jeez. I would put em up if I had a device to take pictures but Im sol at the moment. Anyone? This thread has definitely gone some direction I wasnt intending. Lets get it back on track, whatever the track is, I can say with absolute certainty this aint it. Preciate it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 24, 2016)

How about some Burning Man footage


----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 24, 2016)

Good call @Vnsmkr


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 24, 2016)

Shit yeah, would love to go to burning man, that would be off the hook!!


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Well guys all I can say is put some fucking cannabis pics up, jeez. I would put em up if I had a device to take pictures but Im sol at the moment. Anyone? This thread has definitely gone some direction I wasnt intending. Lets get it back on track, whatever the track is, I can say with absolute certainty this aint it. Preciate it


I tried to pull it back. Maybe I should have left out the little hand comment.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 24, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> I tried to pull it back. Maybe I should have left out the little hand comment.


Ha ha, should have said not you @MaiNiaK420 !


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 24, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> The last couple rounds of pictures I've posted were taken by my wife. Including this one.
> I just love how her little hands make everything look big....
> 
> View attachment 3788242


Can make some killer walking sticks with those stalks. Bit of stain and some creativity would be some cool sticks


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 24, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Shit yeah, would love to go to burning man, that would be off the hook!!


Burning Man and some Mardi Grass in Nimbin would be the 2 I'd like to see


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 24, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Im waiting fot this Syrian thing to really blow up..yet again American and Russia "playing" with each other in a different country.
> America and China are Playing with each other in the disputed zone and no one does anything as Indonesia kills the West Papua people..
> 
> Im saddend by Australia not taking a military stand here. The Fuzzy wuzzy angels saved many an Australian solder.


I have photos of my grandfather standing side by side with fuzzy wuzzys


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 24, 2016)

They should change the name of it to Burning Women. Cause let's face it some of those girls are just Hot. I especially love that they like to play dress up.... Burning Man just puts visions of std's in my head.

Ok ok, now for the bud porn.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 24, 2016)

My head hurts ...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Burning Man and some Mardi Grass in Nimbin would be the 2 I'd like to see


Done Mardi grass a few times, it is such good fun!! Burning man would be off the hook hey!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 24, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Done Mardi grass a few times, it is such good fun!! Burning man would be off the hook hey!!


There's some regional ones, but yeah the big daddy in Nevada would be off the fukn chain
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_regional_Burning_Man_events#Australia


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> My head hurts ...


rough one yesterday?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 24, 2016)

Go check out this thread called the best outdoor grow tips ever.....fucking idiot talking about poisoning the wildlife in the area so he can grow, fucking dummy @ruby fruit @ttystikk @Smidge34 @eastcoastmo @MaiNiaK420
http://rollitup.org/p/12985380/


----------



## 420GreaseMonkey (Sep 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Go check out this thread called the best outdoor grow tips ever.....fucking idiot talking about poisoning the wildlife in the area so he can grow, fucking dummy @ruby fruit @ttystikk @Smidge34 @eastcoastmo @MaiNiaK420
> http://rollitup.org/p/12985380/


Fucking idiots... I may be biased though, been a vegetarian for 20odd years...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 24, 2016)

420GreaseMonkey said:


> Fucking idiots... I may be biased though, been a vegetarian for 20odd years...


Vegetarian or no, dumb is fucking dumb, and what that moron is doing is DUMB


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Sep 24, 2016)

If the growers around here caught him doing it, we'd make him eat the dead rotting carcass. What a moron.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 24, 2016)

MaiNiaK420 said:


> If the growers around here caught him doing it, we'd make him eat the dead rotting carcass. What a moron.


Even if I were that fucking dumb, I certainly wouldnt go post the shit up talking about the best outdoor grow tips ever, stupid fucking shit. Yeah moron is a nice word for them


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 24, 2016)

Old grow pics


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 24, 2016)

Can anyone see those pics ^? I can see them when I edit, wtf


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Can anyone see those pics ^? I can see them when I edit, wtf


Good morning or evening there, but no cant see em bro


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Sep 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Can anyone see those pics ^? I can see them when I edit, wtf


All red X's lol. Good afternoon bro, been a minuit since I've stepped in.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 24, 2016)

Fixed em. Just had to go piss, so I made sure to FLUSH. I feel more dumb for some of the shit I read last night, seriously guys. Some people should go have a read about mobile and IMmobile nutrients and nutrient uptake, then they should read about curing.

And by read I dont mean on fucking grow weed easy, I mean some real life science books. Fucking idiots galore


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 24, 2016)

Agreed mate, that person is no man. No real man would knowingly kill an animal to produce weed. With any luck he cops that much shit he necks himself!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 24, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Agreed mate, that person is no man. No real man would knowingly kill an animal to produce weed. With any luck he cops that much shit he necks himself!


sad thing is the more people that comment the longer the stupid fuck stays. yeah fucking moron to say the least


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 24, 2016)

My head was hurting yesterday from all the oil and war talk not sure if i need to back it up with a morons thread but ill sneak in and have a peek i guess


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> My head was hurting yesterday from all the oil and war talk not sure if i need to back it up with a morons thread but ill sneak in and have a peek i guess


My bad..sorry..


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 24, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> My bad..sorry..


Haha im not worried sometimes im quite into a debate being the dick i am
Waa just baked and i couldnt take in the talk it fucked my head 
So on went the metal music and reached for another chilled brown bottle


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 24, 2016)

I dig these words and the beat is pretty cool too


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 25, 2016)

Soul Sunday


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## WindyCityKush (Sep 25, 2016)

A little Sunday humor


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 28, 2016)

Since oil and gas is what has paid my bills the majority of my life I thought this was an interesting infographic, then I noticed all the SHIT that it makes. Shit we dont really need.....
http://www.visualcapitalist.com/can-made-one-barrel-oil/?utm_source=linkedIn&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=SocialWarfare


Enough gasoline to drive a medium-sized car over 450km (280 miles).
Enough distillate fuel to drive a large truck for almost 65km (40 miles). If jet fuel fraction is included, that same truck can run nearly 80km (50 miles).
Nearly 70 kWh of electricity at a power plant generated by residual fuel.
About 1.8 kg (4 lbs) of charcoal briquettes.
Enough propane to fill 12 small (14.1 ounce) cylinders for home, camping or workshop use.
Asphalt to make about 3.8 L (one gallon) of tar for patching roofs or streets.
Lubricants to make about a 0.95 L (one quart) of motor oil.
Wax for 170 birthday candles or 27 wax crayons.
But that’s not all. After producing all of the above products, there’s also enough petrochemicals leftover to be used as a base for *one of the following*:


39 polyester shirts
750 pocket combs
540 toothbrushes
65 plastic dustpans
23 hula hoops
65 plastic drinking cups
195 one-cup measuring cups
11 plastic telephone housings
135 four-inch rubber balls


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Since oil and gas is what has paid my bills the majority of my life I thought this was an interesting infographic, then I noticed all the SHIT that it makes. Shit we dont really need.....
> http://www.visualcapitalist.com/can-made-one-barrel-oil/?utm_source=linkedIn&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=SocialWarfare
> 
> 
> ...


Hey- you leave my hoola hoop collection out of this!


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 28, 2016)

I'm still thinking about an extended vacation in South Vietnam, and finding an exotic beauty who wants to have a lil fun...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 28, 2016)

Few turds on the list

About 1.8 kg (4 lbs) of charcoal briquettes.
Wax for 170 birthday candles or 27 wax crayons.
39 polyester shirts
750 pocket combs
540 toothbrushes
65 plastic dustpans
23 hula hoops
65 plastic drinking cups
195 one-cup measuring cups
11 plastic telephone housings
135 four-inch rubber balls


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm still thinking about an extended vacation in South Vietnam, and finding an exotic beauty who wants to have a lil fun...


Well I tell you what, if Im not on a contract asap, I'm gonna be vacationing in a cardboard box. No pun intended. Feeling the pressure


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Well I tell you what, if Im not on a contract asap, I'm gonna be vacationing in a cardboard box. No pun intended. Feeling the pressure


Wish there was more I could do, my friend.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 28, 2016)

Wish there were more I could do myself dude. Cant go anywhere because dont even have the cash to even pay the taxes on airmiles. What a fucking predicament this has caused


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 29, 2016)

So I was 7 for 10 on the Diamonds and Dust seedlings, 2 that popped didnt have an embryo inside and 1 did have but it never grew a tail. So, I planted 3 Blueberry F2's from eastcoastmo in their places. Looks like I will have 2 Chernobyl females and a Sinmint cross female to go with the Conspiracy Kush and Sinfully Sour flowering now (still growing). Also have a Headbanger which is flowering though roots never took off (so it stayed tiny). Either the wind has been gusting this morning or birds tried to land on one of the Chernobyls as it was laid over on side; so I staked everything up with bamboo just in case. I have noticed the birds are back from wherever they migrate to during wet season. So, they are reeking a little havoc. I planted some organic sprouting mix from Donbrennon and thats keeping them occupied enough at the moment.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## wildfire97936 (Sep 30, 2016)

Took me a bit to get through The majority of this thread haha. But I like what you got going on over there man. Really looking nice. Sorry you had a hard go of it with work, was there myself few years back. Luckily I was single with no kids. Take care bud! And would love to see pic again whenever you're able to!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 30, 2016)

Cheers for the kind words. Yeah, if I were single no one would have ever heard about this and probably I wouldnt be on here now. Way different ball game when the whole family of wife and kids involved, unfortunately. Yeah will get some pics up when I get myself out of this shithole which means phone back from the pawn shop


----------



## wildfire97936 (Sep 30, 2016)

Do you tend to find the sativas do better over there versus the indicas and indica doms?

I feel like someone asked this but I never saw the reply. Sorry if I missed it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 30, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> Do you tend to find the sativas do better over there versus the indicas and indica doms?
> 
> I feel like someone asked this but I never saw the reply. Sorry if I missed it


Yeah long leafs tend to do better in tropical climate/ tropical hours. Fat leafs generally flower straight away


----------



## sandhill larry (Sep 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> So I was 7 for 10 on the Diamonds and Dust seedlings, 2 that popped didnt have an embryo inside and 1 did have but it never grew a tail. So, I planted 3 Blueberry F2's from eastcoastmo in their places. Looks like I will have 2 Chernobyl females and a Sinmint cross female to go with the Conspiracy Kush and Sinfully Sour flowering now (still growing). Also have a Headbanger which is flowering though roots never took off (so it stayed tiny). Either the wind has been gusting this morning or birds tried to land on one of the Chernobyls as it was laid over on side; so I staked everything up with bamboo just in case. I have noticed the birds are back from wherever they migrate to during wet season. So, they are reeking a little havoc. I planted some organic sprouting mix from Donbrennon and thats keeping them occupied enough at the moment.


Of the BST1 and BST2 seeds I had planted for a winter crop, only the two tray jumpers came up. Doesn't that beat all? They haven't done much, but we have had clouds and rain for the last week here in NW Florida. Since I'm still trying to stay a step ahead of the bud rot, and I'm clipping buds twice a week, the seeds are getting more mature with every clipping. I'll try some of the more mature ones the next good planting day.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 30, 2016)

Yeah I had a shit run with beans not popping or popping and going what I call "low order". I blame it on the weather outside, though most times they werent directly in it. Good planting days or no accd to farmers calendar I think, with good reasoning, plants arent generally planted in the middle of monsoon so this has an effect as well on germination of even good valid beans.


----------



## wildfire97936 (Sep 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah long leafs tend to do better in tropical climate/ tropical hours. Fat leafs generally flower straight away


Me sticking my toes in the water again for the first time in years
https://www.rollitup.org/t/mars-hydro-144x5-reflector-drip-hydro-grow.922409/#post-13003887


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 30, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> Me sticking my toes in the water again for the first time in years
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/mars-hydro-144x5-reflector-drip-hydro-grow.922409/#post-13003887


Cool will check it out when I wake up. Going to bed now, 4AM


----------



## sandhill larry (Sep 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Cool will check it out when I wake up. Going to bed now, 4AM


Good night Johnboy.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 30, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> Good night Johnboy.


Namechange sandhill ?


----------



## sandhill larry (Sep 30, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Namechange sandhill ?


Yep. My work laptop went toes up a couple weeks ago. It took the passwords to my Larry {the} Gardener RUI and gmail.com accounts with it. It seemed easier to just start over. I do need to gather up some of that peculiar RIU currency, likes. So if you could. . . .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 30, 2016)

Lucky me. Just need to send all my info LMAO and I'll get 10k a day pffff

*MSR JENET DIBOR <[email protected]>*

*WE THE MONEY GRAM remitting OFFICE WE ARE TO LET YOU KNOW THAT WE HAVE SENT YOUR FULL PAYMENT OF COMPENSATION DOLLER1.5m YOU WILL BE RECEIVING 10,000.00 PER DAY NOW WE HAVE THE FIRST PAYMENT TO SEND YOU HERE IS THE CONTACT INFORMATION 
Dr. Peter GODWIN 
Tell Phone +22968831082
EMAIL ( [email protected] ) 
THEN CONTACT HIM WITH YOUR FULL INFORMATION. 
YOUR FULL NAME 
ADDRESS 
PHONE NO 
OCCUPATION 
OF A COPY YOUR ID 
SEX 
EMAIL HIM NOW 
THANKS AND REMAIN BLESSED 
MRS Jenet DIBOR*


----------



## sandhill larry (Sep 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Lucky me. Just need to send all my info LMAO and I'll get 10k a day pffff
> 
> *MSR JENET DIBOR <[email protected]>*
> 
> ...


I love the "thanks and remain blessed"


----------



## Vnsmkr (Sep 30, 2016)

Ha ha yeah funny shit that, or not. People got too much time on their hands and too much cash in their sights; its sad the fucking idiots out there getting scammed by fucks like that


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 1, 2016)

Im fucked.
Drunk but hell im gonna tell my wife was drunker...fucking is gd when she looks in yer eyes and says fuck..ur gonna fuck me aint you lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 1, 2016)

Better than what Im getting at the moment. At my house its more like, "what the fuck do you want?" Fucking sick of the same old shit


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im fucked.
> Drunk but hell im gonna tell my wife was drunker...fucking is gd when she looks in yer eyes and says fuck..ur gonna fuck me aint you lol


This is a curse for me sometimes too with my back fucked I cant do a lot most days, but I still try lol.


Vnsmkr said:


> Better than what Im getting at the moment. At my house its more like, "what the fuck do you want?" Fucking sick of the same old shit


Ive been there more times than I can remember as well.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 1, 2016)

wife said to me a few days ago she's sick of working 12 hours a day and giving everything she gets for to her mom to buy food. I laughed literally and said how the fuck you think I felt for the last 10 years giving everything I have, and its way fucking more than that food money, way way fucking more.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> wife said to me a few days ago she's sick of working 12 hours a day and giving everything she gets for to her mom to buy food. I laughed literally and said how the fuck you think I felt for the last 10 years giving everything I have, and its way fucking more than that food money, way way fucking more.


I know I was the only one who worked till 6 yrs ago when I became disabled. She acts like 6 yrs is longer than 16+yrs I was the only one lol. I still bring in money, but its only $750 month now


----------



## wildfire97936 (Oct 1, 2016)

I gotta ask, my viet ex introduced me to it, but how is the Phö over there? Or do they not care as much about it.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 1, 2016)

Its like the national dish. Yeah they care a little about it.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 1, 2016)

just stopped in to the cannabis cafe politics section where flunk supporters are calling hillary supporters liars and hillary supporters are calling flunks flunkies dumbshits with 0 IQ. I think all of them are fucking clueless. Really, as if whether you are a fucking red or blue state makes a fuck, ignorance is fucking bliss to some.

It pisses me the fuck off that people this motherfucking stupid are running things in this world


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> just stopped in to the cannabis cafe politics section where flunk supporters are calling hillary supporters liars and hillary supporters are calling flunks flunkies dumbshits with 0 IQ. I think all of them are fucking clueless. Really, as if whether you are a fucking red or blue state makes a fuck, ignorance is fucking bliss to some.
> 
> It pisses me the fuck off that people this motherfucking stupid are running things in this world


I'm pissed and afraid. Afraid they'll fuck things up for everyone in the single-minded pursuit of money.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm pissed and afraid. Afraid they'll fuck things up for everyone in the single-minded pursuit of money.


That train is already a runaway on the track my friend, has been for a very long time


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 1, 2016)

some guy just told me if I need to consume something (cannabis) I was never aware in the first place. But they are aware huh, so aware they are arguing about who will win. Fucking dumb man, just fucking ignorant


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 2, 2016)

I hate politics and the assholes left running. The whole thing is a circus, neither s the right choice, both of them acting like children...I approve this message lol, well I disapprove.

It will always be this way I guess though.

I think Ill add Mickey Mouse to the ballot and mark that box this yr.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 2, 2016)

Just an illusion to keep the sheep happy man.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Just an illusion to keep the sheep happy man.


Im not happy


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 2, 2016)

Well you probably are not qualified as a sheep either


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Well you probably are not qualified as a sheep either


I hope not


----------



## Walterwhiter (Oct 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Just an illusion to keep the sheep happy man.


Bahahaaa. That's what walking dead's about go to the park and watch those poke tards stumble around.


----------



## wildfire97936 (Oct 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Its like the national dish. Yeah they care a little about it.


Haha for sure man. I'm a Texan in the Midwest. Can't seem to find any of the food I like, so I seem to keep talking about it.

Have you ever tried crossing anything with some local strains? Bet there's some nice sativa genetics floating around


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 2, 2016)

I hear ya. I havent found that local gem yet so no Ive not yet crossed them into anything. There are some nice ones, but theres alot of shit too. Always hunting through the hybrids for the diamond but the local hunt is on the back burner at the moment


----------



## wildfire97936 (Oct 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I hear ya. I havent found that local gem yet so no Ive not yet crossed them into anything. There are some nice ones, but theres alot of shit too. Always hunting through the hybrids for the diamond but the local hunt is on the back burner at the moment


For sure. I wonder if you found one if you'd be able to send pollen and seed souvenirs. Something to add a lil extra cash to the cookie jar


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 2, 2016)

Dr Bob Melamede was on Hash Church today. I enjoy listening to what he has to say, very switched on


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 2, 2016)

https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/4sprah/how_to_smoke_a_joint/


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/4sprah/how_to_smoke_a_joint/


Lmao, gimme a break! What's next, 'how to fart'?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Lmao, gimme a break! What's next, 'how to fart'?


Did you see it. Very old movie,, funny shit


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 4, 2016)

FYI anyone interested in helping and thanks to those who have. I have a GoFundMe account to help through rough times.

I know it's tight times for everyone. Definitely appreciated if you can help. I started a freelance sales & marketing job last week and though its only commission based on sales I am trying to make some $$$

There was a time in my life not very long ago where I would have never thought about doing something like this, but this is not that time. We are having a tough time, me being out of work for the last 13 months. I am very confident a new position is on the horizon, but not before we are without a place to live. We need some help. If you can help I will be forever indebted and I do plan to pay back in full over time. Here goes nothing.

If anyone wants the link, let me know by PM and I'll message it to you. I don't want to post my name up here for the public to see, so if you want please drop me a message. Thanks very much


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 6, 2016)

Well nothing good to report over here. Got maybe 2 days to come up with rent or we're fucking homeless. Not much sleep happening these days. Fucking shitty to say the least. Hope all the harvests are going well


----------



## weed-whacker (Oct 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Well nothing good to report over here. Got maybe 2 days to come up with rent or we're fucking homeless. Not much sleep happening these days. Fucking shitty to say the least. Hope all the harvests are going well


dude, arnt u teaching some english?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 6, 2016)

No, I don't teach English


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 7, 2016)

< I could see me opening my class with this. How bout you cunts have a nice cup of shut the fuck up. I like the sound of silence


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> < I could see me opening my class with this. How bout you cunts have a nice cup of shut the fuck up. I like the sound of silence


Maybe I mentioned my friend teaches over there on this thread and thats where the confusion comes from


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 11, 2016)

Dude, so sorry things are still fucked hey  I hate seeing good people not living life and under stress! I really do hope things work out soon. Positive vibes coming your way mate!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 11, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Dude, so sorry things are still fucked hey  I hate seeing good people not living life and under stress! I really do hope things work out soon. Positive vibes coming your way mate!!


Thanks brother. Positive vibes help alot. Things are soon to flip, I am confident


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 11, 2016)

Looks like 58's and 62's now available
http://www.bovedainc.com/store/herbal/?


----------



## WV: Jetson (Oct 11, 2016)

I wish my local supply centers sold the smaller packs


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 11, 2016)

WV: Jetson said:


> I wish my local supply centers sold the smaller packs


Yeah I ordered online the bricks of 20. Got a good deal on them. How about Amazon? https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_4_7/164-2915945-2928426?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=boveda+humidity+packets&sprefix=boveda+,aps,607


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah I ordered online the bricks of 20. Got a good deal on them. How about Amazon? https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_4_7/164-2915945-2928426?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=boveda+humidity+packets&sprefix=boveda+,aps,607


I ordered some from Amazon 3 months ago, and weighed them, all different weights.
The reason I weighed them was a few were already drying out.
I needed them badly as its dry here, but otherwise woulda sent them back.
Hope you have/had better luck.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 11, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I ordered some from Amazon 3 months ago, and weighed them, all different weights.
> The reason I weighed them was a few were already drying out.
> I needed them badly as its dry here, but otherwise woulda sent them back.
> Hope you have/had better luck.


All mine seemed fresh, all still very pliable. TBH I dont know what weighing them does you any good, not like you are buying them by the gram? Sorry sounds like you got some fucked old stock


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 11, 2016)

They should all come in sealed plastic slips otherwise they would be defected
Even a pinhole in the plastic sleeve would prob fuck em


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> All mine seemed fresh, all still very pliable. TBH I dont know what weighing them does you any good, not like you are buying them by the gram? Sorry sounds like you got some fucked old stock


They say what they are supposed to weigh based on how much water or liquid in them. When they dry up they are useless.
I am in super dry environment so need all the water weight I can get lol.
I think the small ones are supposed to be 8 grams, and I had some weighing just over 6gm
I bought them a few yrs ago and they all weighed over what was stated. I just got some old ones this time

https://www.amazon.com/Boveda-Medium-Gram-Humidipak-62/dp/B0087ZNDZY
They mention weight, so they are sold by weight actually


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> They should all come in sealed plastic slips otherwise they would be defected
> Even a pinhole in the plastic sleeve would prob fuck em


Mine came together in a single ziplock bag lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 11, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> They say what they are supposed to weigh based on how much water or liquid in them. When they dry up they are useless.
> I am in super dry environment so need all the water weight I can get lol.
> I think the small ones are supposed to be 8 grams, and I had some weighing just over 6gm
> I bought them a few yrs ago and they all weighed over what was stated. I just got some old ones this time
> ...


I gotcha. Yeah the ones I have are 60g packs which come in a brick of 20. I have them stored in a dark space in a temp controlled room so I hope they dont dry out too fast.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 11, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Mine came together in a single ziplock bag lol


Sounds like you got got on that deal


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I gotcha. Yeah the ones I have are 60g packs which come in a brick of 20. I have them stored in a dark space in a temp controlled room so I hope they dont dry out too fast.


I have those too and they came in retail box individually wrapped and were proper weight or over cant remember.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Sounds like you got got on that deal


Seller bought big qty and separated for smaller sales I guess, but they dont last long that way


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 11, 2016)

Yeah mine come in individual plastic bags sealed but i only buy half dozen at a time
Wonder if i could sell my old ones now they reek of weed for second hand lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Yeah mine come in individual plastic bags sealed but i only buy half dozen at a time
> Wonder if i could sell my old ones now they reek of weed for second hand lol


LMAO


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 12, 2016)

I had 2 empty 1 gallon pots so I dropped 2 x Dr Who beans down. And 2 days ago I dropped 3 x Blue Shiva @eastcoastmo . I reckon they should be breaking soil anytime


----------



## WV: Jetson (Oct 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah I ordered online the bricks of 20. Got a good deal on them. How about Amazon?


Yep, that's where I get 'em. or Portland


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I had 2 empty 1 gallon pots so I dropped 2 x Dr Who beans down. And 2 days ago I dropped 3 x Blue Shiva @eastcoastmo . I reckon they should be breaking soil anytime


I was waiting to drop beans to be sure they are ready.
Do you think they are viable now?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 12, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I was waiting to drop beans to be sure they are ready.
> Do you think they are viable now?


Assuming you are referring to the Blue Shiva? If so, yeah they should be. Some can go straight away to germinate, but definitely after a month or better now drying they should be fine


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Assuming you are referring to the Blue Shiva? If so, yeah they should be. Some can go straight away to germinate, but definitely after a month or better now drying they should be fine


So a month is about the needed time to dry em?


----------



## sandhill larry (Oct 12, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> So a month is about the needed time to dry em?


I'm testing some of my fresh seeds now. I shelled them out of the buds as soon as they came down from hanging. Not a great germination %, but these were all clipped early due to bud rot.

Here is one of the Hurricane Head seedlings {BST2 FP male X BST1 FP female} from the test.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 12, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> So a month is about the needed time to dry em?


Yeah most say a few weeks is fine, @Dr.D81 how long do you usually let your beans dry?


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 12, 2016)

Whos got fucken beans @##$#


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Whos got fucken beans @##$#


fuken beans what?


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 12, 2016)

Dunno im at work on lunchbreak going queer..need a hit of some cured orange when i get home


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 12, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Dunno im at work on lunchbreak going queer..need a hit of some cured orange when i get home


Lurch the hash monster visited me this morning so I am quite fresh into the black stuff


----------



## wildfire97936 (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 12, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


>


Love rebelution man. Thanks for posting that @SomeGuy


----------



## wildfire97936 (Oct 12, 2016)

Been jamming that song lately, from what I've seen posted on here figured this was the place to share that haha. Now if only my plants would finish so I could have some "fire-juana"


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 12, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> Been jamming that song lately, from what I've seen posted on here figured this was the place to share that haha. Now if only my plants would finish so I could have some "fire-juana"


Definitely right place. Yeah I feel ya on the plants, I been out for a long bit here and still another month or so to go before any ready


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 14, 2016)

Few days ago my hash traveller mate dropped around and gave me a couple pieces of Nepali Cream. Its pressed from the best heads from plants grown at 2200 -2400m (somewhere between 7200-7800 ft).
Few puffs on the pipe and it literally whacks me. 4 year old walked in when I was rolling the ball in my hands, "whats that daddy?". I say thats for me, dont touch that, medicine for daddy. She goes "daddy go outside room I get, thats not medicine, thats candy". I say no thats not candy for you (though it is for me). Make sure I lock up any hash from now on as dont need my youngest munching down on it


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Few days ago my hash traveller mate dropped around and gave me a couple pieces of Nepali Cream. Its pressed from the best heads from plants grown at 2200 -2400m (somewhere between 7200-7800 ft).
> Few puffs on the pipe and it literally whacks me. 4 year old walked in when I was rolling the ball in my hands, "whats that daddy?". I say thats for me, dont touch that, medicine for daddy. She goes "daddy go outside room I get, thats not medicine, thats candy". I say no thats not candy for you (though it is for me). Make sure I lock up any hash from now on as dont need my youngest munching down on it


lol 
I got my mom in trouble with my grandmother when i was 2. I found a dime bag of hers and took it to grandma and said , "look, candy!". 
I hear that story everytime my mom smokes with me


----------



## Mohican (Oct 14, 2016)

I remember back in the '60s asking my Mom why all of her friends were smoking a cigarette with tweezers. She told me her friend worked at a gas station and he didn't want to catch on fire!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 14, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> lol
> I got my mom in trouble with my grandmother when i was 2. I found a dime bag of hers and took it to grandma and said , "look, candy!".
> I hear that story everytime my mom smokes with me





Mohican said:


> I remember back in the '60s asking my Mom why all of her friends were smoking a cigarette with tweezers. She told me her friend worked at a gas station and he didn't want to catch on fire!


Too funny. I think I must have been around 12 when I found about a zip of what I remember looking like shit in my parents room. When asking my mom, she said dad was doing a news story on it, as my pop was a local newscaster. I remember calling bullshit in my head even then LMAO. Mom was always a bit of a lightweight stoner.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 14, 2016)

When I was 16 or 17 I misplaced a bag of shat in my closet and told on myself thinking my mom had found it. What a dumbass, ha ha ha. Me and my mom have smoked many times and when I was in the same country I would always give her a bit of decent stuff when I was around. Doesnt take much to rip her head off


----------



## sandhill larry (Oct 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> When I was 16 or 17 I misplaced a bag of shat in my closet and told on myself thinking my mom had found it. What a dumbass, ha ha ha. Me and my mom have smoked many times and when I was in the same country I would always give her a bit of decent stuff when I was around. Doesnt take much to rip her head off


I've been trying to talk my Mamma into trying it. She is 88 though, and worries about going to jail. I told her they would have to fix her breakfast everyday {a job that I'm now doing}.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 14, 2016)

If it were possible for my mom to have it all the time she would. I have convinced her it would sort most any and all health issues without taking any fucking pills for normal shit. Both her mother and one of her sisters died due to cancer which I am convinced had they had the choice to use cannabis they'd likely still be here.


----------



## sandhill larry (Oct 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> If it were possible for my mom to have it all the time she would. I have convinced her it would sort most any and all health issues without taking any fucking pills for normal shit. Both her mother and one of her sisters died due to cancer which I am convinced had they had the choice to use cannabis they'd likely still be here.


Mamma does have to use pain pills. When they were out in Denver, Sister got her some canna patches for her pain, and she didn't complain while she was using them. She didn't know they were canna patches though.

Mamma has always been a gardener, and I tried to talk her into growing a plant. She was worried about jail, but the odds of them locking up an 88 year old women is pretty remote. Hell, I thought about growing one in the edge of her yard. She hardly ever gets outside anymore, so she wouldn't notice it. But she has enough company, someone would see it.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 15, 2016)

My mom used to smoke but has now convinced herself that tea made from pine needles is more restorative. Don't try it unless you like the taste of turpentine.


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 15, 2016)

My nearly 70 year old mom has been taking cookies made from butter from my trim for the past two years now and has eliminated 3 prescription drugs from her arsenal because of it. She tells me all of the time what a God send its been for her restless leg syndrome, blood pressure, sleep and overall mood enhancement. Hell she has even started taking a few here and there throughout the day. My pothead mama lmao.


----------



## wildfire97936 (Oct 15, 2016)

My pops was a plumber, and I remember being young and finding this weird stinky piece of copper. When I got older I realized he had made a pipe out of copper pipe and fittings. Real maguyver style haha


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 15, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> My nearly 70 year old mom has been taking cookies made from butter from my trim for the past two years now and has eliminated 3 prescription drugs from her arsenal because of it. She tells me all of the time what a God send its been for her restless leg syndrome, blood pressure, sleep and overall mood enhancement. Hell she has even started taking a few here and there throughout the day. My pothead mama lmao.


I think that is so cool that it has helped your mom, and she welcomes it. Proof positive it can work for many. 
My Dad is an old school Okie and I have talked to him a bout this a few times. His doc gives out Vicadin like its candy. And about pot "I ain't taken no dope" I say dad it's medicine I can make you some cookies It will help you sleep...."bullshit"... ok dad. In his defense he does live in a non legal state. 
I've been the blacksheep pothead of the family for almost 50 yrs..


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 15, 2016)

Weed has been my analgesic of choice for most of my life. Dental pain, post op from appendectomy, eye surgery, they gave me opiates and I'd fill the script but I hated how they made me feel so I wouldn't take more than a couple. Just bring me my bowl, lol


----------



## sandhill larry (Oct 15, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> My nearly 70 year old mom has been taking cookies made from butter from my trim for the past two years now and has eliminated 3 prescription drugs from her arsenal because of it. She tells me all of the time what a God send its been for her restless leg syndrome, blood pressure, sleep and overall mood enhancement. Hell she has even started taking a few here and there throughout the day. My pothead mama lmao.





slow drawl said:


> I think that is so cool that it has helped your mom, and she welcomes it. Proof positive it can work for many.
> My Dad is an old school Okie and I have talked to him a bout this a few times. His doc gives out Vicadin like its candy. And about pot "I ain't taken no dope" I say dad it's medicine I can make you some cookies It will help you sleep...."bullshit"... ok dad. In his defense he does live in a non legal state.
> I've been the blacksheep pothead of the family for almost 50 yrs..


My wife is an old school conservative. As such she try's not to break any laws. She has bad leg pain, and she says she will try it once it is legal, but not before.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 15, 2016)

laws that make people hurt for no good reason are stupid, and i break stupid laws every chance i get


----------



## sandhill larry (Oct 15, 2016)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> laws that make people hurt for no good reason are stupid, and i break stupid laws every chance i get


Me too. But my wife was raised different. I knew she was a keeper when she ask me to park my truck behind the shed the first time I spent the night.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 15, 2016)

Agreed any Govt that makes ppl hurt for no reason and forces harmful pills etc...on them is worthless!


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 15, 2016)

My parents were old school hippies turned alcoholics. I remember my mom found my pipe and some beaned up ditch weed and she threatened to call the cops. Granted I was like 12. Later that night while I was grounded, stealing beers from the garage. I seen my mom and step dad out by the burn barrel smoking my bud with their friends. Years later we all smoked together. I grew up where drinking is the norm and smoking is done but illegal and not talked about and frowned upon in public. Sure didn't keep most the neighbors from having huge ass gardens tho lol.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 16, 2016)

I was always surprised by how pervasive its use was back in the '70s. Every time I expected to get busted I would discover that they had better cannabis than I did and they would usually teach me more about its multitude of qualities.


----------



## sandhill larry (Oct 16, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I was always surprised by how pervasive its use was back in the '70s. . . . .


I started smoking in 1974, at age 13. I would smoke with my speech teacher every week at school. It didn't seem strange at all at the time.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 16, 2016)

Mine was at 13 in 75. A doobie of lumbo gold leaf. We laughed our asses off for hours.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 16, 2016)

There were head shops in the mall and it seemed like it was going to become legal at any time. Only taking 40 years!

My step-dad was brainwashed by Reefer-Madness. He actually said "it will lead to heroin" to a friend of his when who rolled one up on a camping trip.


----------



## sandhill larry (Oct 16, 2016)

Mohican said:


> There were head shops in the mall and it seemed like it was going to become legal at any time. Only taking 40 years!
> 
> My step-dad was brainwashed by Reefer-Madness. He actually said "it will lead to heroin" to a friend of his when who rolled one up on a camping trip.


The opiate problem is helping change minds about weed. Soon it will be legal. Or at least decriminalized in most places
.
My Mom believed it would cause birth defects. Folks that age are the slowest to come around to the medical point of view. But I have been coaching her up on how to vote in November. It looks like it will pass {in Florida} this time. Two years ago it got 58% of the vote, but it requires 60% to amend the state constitution.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 16, 2016)

My parents are hypocrite ex stoners, both of them.


----------



## sandhill larry (Oct 16, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> My parents are hypocrite ex stoners, both of them.


My Mom has never used pot, but she is a hypocrite where drugs are involved. Almost all the farm land, {and much of everything else they bought in the late 40's and early 50's} was bought with "drug" money. They were in the whisky business for about 10 years. So they were rolling in money when many of their neighbors were still in Great Depression type situations. Every chance I got, I would remind her that whiskey has done more damage than any other drug.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 16, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> My Mom has never used pot, but she is a hypocrite where drugs are involved. Almost all the farm land, {and much of everything else they bought in the late 40's and early 50's} was bought with "drug" money. They were in the whisky business for about 10 years. So they were rolling in money when many of their neighbors were still in Great Depression type situations. Every chance I got, I would remind her that whiskey has done more damage than any other drug.


I don't see nearly as many medicinal uses for whiskey as I do for cannabis.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 16, 2016)

In moderation whiskey is a wonderful medicine. Especially the gourmet versions that come out of the south


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 16, 2016)

Mohican said:


> In moderation whiskey is a wonderful medicine. Especially the gourmet versions that come out of the south


That's called 'bourbon'.

I prefer the restorative effects of a good single malt scotch, myself.


----------



## sandhill larry (Oct 16, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I don't see nearly as many medicinal uses for whiskey as I do for cannabis.


 Always carry a flagon of *whiskey* in case of *snakebite* and furthermore always carry a small *snake*.


----------



## sandhill larry (Oct 16, 2016)

I haven't drank in years, but last night there was a bottle of Irish Cream left after the event. I did add half a shot to my coffee. I could really feel it. Or maybe it was just that I worked until 0230 with a long safety meeting after the costumers got out of here.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 16, 2016)

I had some moonshine that was clear, sweet, and smooth. Not like anything else I have ever had. The closest was some homemade Meade from a Viking I know.


----------



## sandhill larry (Oct 16, 2016)

Mohican said:


> I had some moonshine that was clear, sweet, and smooth. Not like anything else I have ever had. The closest was some homemade Meade from a Viking I know.


My folks made good whiskey. They used scratch feed instead of straight corn like many did.

I saw that it is legal in Tennessee now. There is a bar with free moonshine tastings in Gatlinburg. All sorts of flavors.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 16, 2016)

Only took 200 years!


----------



## sandhill larry (Oct 16, 2016)

Mohican said:


> Only took 200 years!


It's all about the tax. Our first police action as a new country was putting down the whiskey rebellion. The people who had been patriots for refusing to pay tax to the British were outlaws once the United States started to be the taxer.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 16, 2016)

It is about to happen again.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 16, 2016)

All this talk of whiskey is making me thirsty ha ha. 

Loving the stories guys, my first experience with weed was in 1984 in my teenage years. My dad was an emergency services officer so saw a lot of drug overdoses etc, he always had a strict view of it...now I have a joint in front of him when we go fishing and he just smiles lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 16, 2016)

Mom and step-dad gave me weed and meth at 10 yrs old.

They say you dont get high first time...bullshit I was sooo high


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 16, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Mom and step-dad gave me weed and meth at 10 yrs old.
> 
> They say you dont get high first time...bullshit I was sooo high


Holy fuck, meth as well? Wow lol. 

Oh man, me too hey, I remember trying to have a conversation with my dad after smoking a cone of mango, I fell onto my fireplace and then proceeded to tell.my dad about some fuckin newspaper that didn't exist ha ha. Sooooo damn high, geez I'd love to get that high again!!


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 16, 2016)

I didn't get high my first time. It was some shit that was questionable at that from the chick that lived in the trailer down the street. Them my homie went to summer school and grabbed a 10 sack off a some cholo. I was 12 at the time and We rode our dirt bikes down to a little creek where we had ridden our dirt bikes for years. Parked and chiefed that shit out a soda can lmao. I was so fucking high we must have been there for at least 4 hrs fucking ripped. Went home and passed out like a rock. That day changed my life for ever no joke. Right then and there I knew me and lady jane had a special bond.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 16, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Holy fuck, meth as well? Wow lol.
> 
> Oh man, me too hey, I remember trying to have a conversation with my dad after smoking a cone of mango, I fell onto my fireplace and then proceeded to tell.my dad about some fuckin newspaper that didn't exist ha ha. Sooooo damn high, geez I'd love to get that high again!!


Yeah screwed up my life with the meth.
I quit like 15 yrs ago and went full into the gym.
Went from 160lbs sucked up looking to 200 lbs of muscle in 5 yrs, and then to 230 by age 36 at 18%bf (natural)
My body wanted to gain weight so bad from the meth all those yrs I guess.
After age 36 I started to get constant injuries and now I weigh 222 at 25%bf and cant lift anymore.
Mos ppl say I worked out too hard and destroyed my body. I would train 3hrs a day with iron, and run 2x daily for a few miles with my dog. I would play tennis whenever I had the chance.
Only 43 now not sure what happened, but meth didnt help for sure. Degenerative disc disease and several other spine issues.
I would give almost anything to be able to go to the gym again

I just smoke weed now and a single beer at night.
I was a BAD alcoholic, but with bud I can control it, and never drink more than 3 beers even at parties.
Self control is a nice thing!


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 16, 2016)

Got stoned first time bout 12 or so on a jetty while a guy was hauling in a 4-5ft hammerhead shark
Mum found my weed stash and called the cops onto me more for a lecture than anything as she works for them 
Her brother (my uncle) used to give me a few cones here and there but i put a stop to that when he got diagnosed with hiv...
Something bout him touching things i was gonna smoke on put me off as expected


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 16, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Got stoned first time bout 12 or so on a jetty while a guy was hauling in a 4-5ft hammerhead shark
> Mum found my weed stash and called the cops onto me more for a lecture than anything as she works for them
> Her brother (my uncle) used to give me a few cones here and there but i put a stop to that when he got diagnosed with hiv...
> Something bout him touching things i was gonna smoke on put me off as expected


Do you still feel the same about HIV now? You cant get it from touching lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 16, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Yeah screwed up my life with the meth.
> I quit like 15 yrs ago and went full into the gym.
> Went from 160lbs sucked up looking to 200 lbs of muscle in 5 yrs, and then to 230 by age 36 at 18%bf (natural)
> My body wanted to gain weight so bad from the meth all those yrs I guess.
> ...


Wow man, incredible story! You did well to get away from the meth in the first place, it's nasty shit! I dabbled in it but couldn't handle not sleeping so stopped!
I hope you can one day get your fitness back to where you want it!


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 16, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wow man, incredible story! You did well to get away from the meth in the first place, it's nasty shit! I dabbled in it but couldn't handle not sleeping so stopped!
> I hope you can one day get your fitness back to where you want it!


I hated meth. I do not like speed. I'm not a fan of coke, either. Opiates make me feel like shit and don't really help me feel less pain, so my med of choice is weed. 

That doesn't make me better than anyone else, just lucky.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 16, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Wow man, incredible story! You did well to get away from the meth in the first place, it's nasty shit! I dabbled in it but couldn't handle not sleeping so stopped!
> I hope you can one day get your fitness back to where you want it!


My girl told me "its me and th kids or drugs".
I quit weed cigarettes and crank same day.
I was drinking energy drinks like crazy 2-3 of the 24 oz ones daily for a few yrs along with coffee and drinking like crazy too.
My best friend died in a car wreck where he was a passenger and another friend was drunk driving.
I quit drinking after that for almost 2 yrs, but am now able to drink in moderation.
Crazy thing was quitting drinking almost killed me, I ended up in the hospital and on Valiums.
I hated them and only took hem for 2 weeks.
I bet weed would have worked as well as the pills.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 16, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> My girl told me "its me and th kids or drugs".
> I quit weed cigarettes and crank same day.
> I was drinking energy drinks like crazy 2-3 of the 24 oz ones daily for a few yrs along with coffee and drinking like crazy too.
> My best friend died in a car wreck where he was a passenger and another friend was drunk driving.
> ...


Dude, glad you didn't kill yourself on all that. I'm trying to keep my shit level, I try to drink in moderation but I have a lot of stress and I gotta watch it. 

I find I only drink too much when I haven't been smoking enough weed.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 17, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Do you still feel the same about HIV now? You cant get it from touching lol


Not at all
Young and raw and nieve back then..its about 30 yrs on now...


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Dude, glad you didn't kill yourself on all that. I'm trying to keep my shit level, I try to drink in moderation but I have a lot of stress and I gotta watch it.
> 
> I find I only drink too much when I haven't been smoking enough weed.


Im glad too.

Agreed the weed keeps me level and away from other stuff.
Well I still drink coffee, but only one large cup now


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 17, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Im glad too.
> 
> Agreed the weed keeps me level and away from other stuff.
> Well I still drink coffee, but only one large cup now


Ok I drink too much coffee. I'm not Mormon! Lol


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Ok I drink too much coffee. I'm not Mormon! Lol


I measured my coffee cup its 14oz if to the top, but I make it strong.
I even get anxiety from too much coffee now.
I used to drink pots of the stuff though...IDK.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


>


Lol, cool shit!


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


>


How's it hanging out there? You doing ok?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> How's it hanging out there? You doing ok?


Some days better than others. It will get there, just not there yet


----------



## wildfire97936 (Oct 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Some days better than others. It will get there, just not there yet


That's how I try to look at it man. Some days it's easier than others. 

You like any kind of hip hop? Got a Devin The Dude song you might like if you do.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 17, 2016)

The only things I don't really listen to are gospel, country, thrash metal. Everything else is good depending on mood. I do tend to lean toward the happier beats


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 17, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I measured my coffee cup its 14oz if to the top, but I make it strong.
> I even get anxiety from too much coffee now.
> I used to drink pots of the stuff though...IDK.


I drink a few coffees a day but its good clean black coffee, no extras. I dont think there is anything harmful about that. Sometimes I add a tablespoon of coconut oil and blend that up so it froths. Good shit


----------



## wildfire97936 (Oct 17, 2016)

I'd say it's more of a kind of mellow beat. Where the artists tell a story instead of just showboating.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I drink a few coffees a day but its good clean black coffee, no extras. I dont think there is anything harmful about that. Sometimes I add a tablespoon of coconut oil and blend that up so it froths. Good shit


I drink it black as well.
So much calories in that other crap


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 17, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> My girl told me "its me and th kids or drugs".
> I quit weed cigarettes and crank same day.
> I was drinking energy drinks like crazy 2-3 of the 24 oz ones daily for a few yrs along with coffee and drinking like crazy too.
> My best friend died in a car wreck where he was a passenger and another friend was drunk driving.
> ...


homemade crank was common around where I grew up. As a matter of fact some of my roommates used to get from a buddy of theirs at the paint shop who cooked it himself. I did some from about 20 - 23. Then Later in life when I lived in the South, I sold a bit of it and had friends who sold a lot a bit of it in a more refined form. I am fortunate to have a very strong will as I went off the deep end for a few years, crashed enough to lose everything I had, and got myself back up. I enjoyed the staying up aspect, crazy shit. Coke I didnt like as it was too "speedy" for me funny enough. I know alot of people who just wrecked their lives full stop so we are some of the fortunate ones. I used to always have a pocket full of valiums, soma, xanax bars to go along with the cocktail. Thats been more than 12 years ago now, different chapter in my life, but also one I learned alot about myself from.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 17, 2016)

Cannabis has always been in my life since I was 12 or 13, but since I was around 30 it has been a very strong influence and its only becoming more and more


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 17, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> homemade crank was common around where I grew up. As a matter of fact some of my roommates used to get from a buddy of theirs at the paint shop who cooked it himself. I did some from about 20 - 23. Then Later in life when I lived in the South, I sold a bit of it and had friends who sold a lot a bit of it in a more refined form. I am fortunate to have a very strong will as I went off the deep end for a few years, crashed enough to lose everything I had, and got myself back up. I enjoyed the staying up aspect, crazy shit. Coke I didnt like as it was too "speedy" for me funny enough. I know alot of people who just wrecked their lives full stop so we are some of the fortunate ones. I used to always have a pocket full of valiums, soma, xanax bars to go along with the cocktail. Thats been more than 12 years ago now, different chapter in my life, but also one I learned alot about myself from.


Glad we were some of the few that were ale to kick that demon!
I wouldnt wish addiction on anyone!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 18, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Only 43 . Degenerative disc disease and several other spine issues.
> !


Off topic i know but:
Ive suffered from this as well..weirdly the bone regenerated after Degeneration of the disk. I lost 3/4 of the disk and decades later its a full disk again-albeit a weak one.

Was your dad in Vietnam? Its an uncommon disease for the children of Vietnam vets caused by agent orange exposure. (damn Defoliants!!!)

https://www.britannica.com/science/Agent-Orange


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 18, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Off topic i know but:
> Ive suffered from this as well..weirdly the bone regenerated after Degeneration of the disk. I lost 3/4 of the disk and decades later its a full disk again-albeit a weak one.
> 
> Was your dad in Vietnam? Its an uncommon disease for the children of Vietnam vets caused by agent orange exposure. (damn Defoliants!!!)
> ...


No, I was under the impression I got it from my car accident.
Dr said the damage to it from wreck and yrs of overdoing it in the gym started arthritis and DDD.
I know nothing about it though.
Was you dad in VN in the war and exposed?
What have you done to repair it?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 18, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> No, I was under the impression I got it from my car accident.
> Dr said the damage to it from wreck and yrs of overdoing it in the gym started arthritis and DDD.
> I know nothing about it though.
> Was you dad in VN in the war and exposed?
> What have you done to repair it?


 He did two tours in Vietnam as an Australian solder/photographer so yes he was.

I drunk huge amounts of milk. (2 litres a day for over a decade which lead to 2 bouts of kidney stones). Not from doctors advice it just made sense to me. Not sure if it helped or not but im happy to say that i wont be ending up in a chair like i could of.


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 18, 2016)

I never liked coke it always seemed like the high was sitting there thinking about the next line and so on. I really liked pills and alcohol for a few years. Mostly xanax or any benzos. After I was about 16 I lived outside chicago and heroin was everywhere. Tried it a few times and loved it but kids were dropping like flies from that shit. I must have know at least 10 kids under 18 who overdosed and died. That's about when I moved into lsd and mushrooms. I had my spell with pills and booze in my early 20s wasted a good 2 years of my life to that bullshit and boy I seemed to really treat people horrible on xanax and alcohol. Said and did some of the meanest shit. I remember hearing a story of how I tipped a pizza boy and he said something I think thank you, I took it wrong and told him lemme see the tip. Took the cash and gave him the change. The worst part was me all fucked up I told the guy "keep the change you filthy animal". Guess that's why I tip pizza boys really well these days lol. No one deserves to be treated like that tho and I'm a really jolly guy. Amazing the way drugs can change a person in such a short time.


----------



## TWS (Oct 18, 2016)

Crank this !


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 18, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> He did two tours in Vietnam as an Australian solder/photographer so yes he was.
> 
> I drunk huge amounts of milk. (2 litres a day for over a decade which lead to 2 bouts of kidney stones). Not from doctors advice it just made sense to me. Not sure if it helped or not but im happy to say that i wont be ending up in a chair like i could of.


I have milk every day, but not that much, 
A few large bowls of bran flakes a day.

I read that the disc pan lessens as the disc gets worse. This makes no sense to me, but wondering if you have imaging done that shows they are better, or you are just having less pain?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 18, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I have milk every day, but not that much,
> A few large bowls of bran flakes a day.
> 
> I read that the disc pan lessens as the disc gets worse. This makes no sense to me, but wondering if you have imaging done that shows they are better, or you are just having less pain?


I found the pain got worse but not as often or for as long. I think its because the muscles get stronger in that area over time.

I vary rarely have any pain that goes longer than a day or so. Although year before last I could barley walk and was in huge pain for two- thee weeks after stepping out of the shower and having one foot on the floor and one on a bath mat- can be really small things that does set it off. Real bad grinding bone type pain with leg spasms. In the early days Id get a bout of pain for weeks.

Was very scary for my parents watching the disc slowing degenerate on the xrays and scans. I went from a very active kid who was a state soccer player, sponsored BMX rider and competitive swimmer to not being allowed to do anything.

I still get debilitating back pain from time to time (every year or so) and lots of little aches and niggles but i can live with that. And its normally only for a short time.

And yes i had scans and xrays done about two years ago. Disk has been filled in with a calcium growth/deposit. May fuse the disks at some point in time its also not as strong as bone of cause and i do have arthritis there but its allot better than what could of been.
Goodluck with your problem. and I hope you get a good end result to.


----------



## sandhill larry (Oct 19, 2016)

TWS said:


> Crank this !


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 19, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> I found the pain got worse but not as often or for as long. I think its because the muscles get stronger in that area over time.
> 
> I vary rarely have any pain that goes longer than a day or so. Although year before last I could barley walk and was in huge pain for two- thee weeks after stepping out of the shower and having one foot on the floor and one on a bath mat- can be really small things that does set it off. Real bad grinding bone type pain with leg spasms. In the early days Id get a bout of pain for weeks.
> 
> ...


How old are you?

I have had back pain since car wreck in 93
On disability for a yr and wasnt better fully.
Denied SSI initially so went to work and had to deal with it.
Had hard job like maintenance worker and auto service and electrician.

Started to feel better over the yrs but always had trouble sleeping when lond days or lifting things a lot.
I got back into BB'ing and gained 40 lbs of muscle over close to a decade.
I had back and other injuries over the yrs, but they always mostly healed, well enough that I got back into the gym.
I was finally granted long term disability so work wasnt stressing back anymore.
Weird that the crazy weights in the gym on a daily basis 2-3 hrs a day didnt have much bearing on my back.
I think I took it too far and recovery might be delayed or never come this time.

I had a bad injury 6-7 yrs ago scapula area, thoracic wedging is what it is, but drs never told me a the time.
I thought it was a muscle tear.
I took 5 yrs off from the gym, but went back to it 2 yrs ago. Started getting bigger again, and then 11 months ago woke up messed up and couldnt move and ridiculous pain like I never felt.
I slept on the floor for a few days since I couldnt move.

I have issues over most of the back now.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 19, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> How old are you?
> 
> I have had back pain since car wreck in 93
> On disability for a yr and wasnt better fully.
> ...


Wrong side of 40.
I hear ya..You have to try and roll out of bed. Riduculas pain even to turn over. Cannot wipe ya arse as it hurts to damn much to twist even that far, walk hunched over like a cripple...I hear ya.
Hanging by my arms helps when i get it bad. Also walking funnily enough..I just have to grit and bear it and walk. Doesn't necessarily mean it will go away but sometimes it does...
I was around 16ish when i was first diagnosed. I would of qualified for a disability pension when i was older but never bothered to take one. Now of cause I wouldn't be.

Just giving you some hope man. Dr's said Id never get better and when i had the lats scans the Dr could not believe i ever had a major problem.. The body is a marvelous thing.


----------



## ☢Smokey♛Dragon♨❀ (Oct 19, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Off topic i know but:
> Ive suffered from this as well..weirdly the bone regenerated after Degeneration of the disk. I lost 3/4 of the disk and decades later its a full disk again-albeit a weak one.
> 
> Was your dad in Vietnam? Its an uncommon disease for the children of Vietnam vets caused by agent orange exposure. (damn Defoliants!!!)
> ...


My father served in Vietnam I sure hope I don't have this disease, although I do have back problems, but who doesn't now adays


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 19, 2016)

Aaaaanyway, what's goin on @Vnsmkr you had any word on some work? You got any pics of your girls?


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 19, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Wrong side of 40.
> I hear ya..You have to try and roll out of bed. Riduculas pain even to turn over. Cannot wipe ya arse as it hurts to damn much to twist even that far, walk hunched over like a cripple...I hear ya.
> Hanging by my arms helps when i get it bad. Also walking funnily enough..I just have to grit and bear it and walk. Doesn't necessarily mean it will go away but sometimes it does...
> I was around 16ish when i was first diagnosed. I would of qualified for a disability pension when i was older but never bothered to take one. Now of cause I wouldn't be.
> ...


I have pain doing all the same things you mentioned.
Mostly I just wear sandals since I cant reach my feet to put my socks on 
Walking is all I can really do and I do it, even if its raining ill walk back and forth in the house, like a caged lion for 30-40 minutes.

Ill try the hanging!
Thats a great idea.
I keep trying to workout because I hate looking in the mirror and seeing muscles go and fat come.

I asked your age thinking maybe you were 20 something and still able to heal but hearing your age does give me some hope!


Ok back to weed topics
Smoking on the same old Jack, but with a mix of Slimer.
Almost gone, but soon to be pulling some SLH so looking forward to that


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 20, 2016)

Sorry VN, once again i get your thread off topic... ur thread gets some interesting stuff happening.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 20, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Aaaaanyway, what's goin on @Vnsmkr you had any word on some work? You got any pics of your girls?


Nah man, fuckers are stressing me out. Always another week or 2. And nah I dont have any pics right now, had to sell my phone (which had the camera).


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 20, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Sorry VN, once again i get your thread off topic... ur thread gets some interesting stuff happening.


Its ok man, thread not being used for what its meant to be, might as well keep it moving


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Nah man, fuckers are stressing me out. Always another week or 2. And nah I dont have any pics right now, had to sell my phone (which had the camera).


Oh bro, that's really fucked  and even shitter that you don't have a phone either! Really hope something comes up soon man!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 20, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Oh bro, that's really fucked  and even shitter that you don't have a phone either! Really hope something comes up soon man!!


Me too man, me too. Yeah phones been gone for a while now, got a $10 nokia I can receive calls and text. It used to be refreshing to not have the fukn thing, but its more of a pain in the ass being attached to this mfukn laptop 24/7


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Me too man, me too. Yeah phones been gone for a while now, got a $10 nokia I can receive calls and text. It used to be refreshing to not have the fukn thing, but its more of a pain in the ass being attached to this mfukn laptop 24/7


For what it's worth man, I keep praying to someone (I'm not religious, but still ask for help) to give you a helping hand, I hope they answer soon! 
I bet bro, must be a PITA not having it to look up shit


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 20, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> For what it's worth man, I keep praying to someone (I'm not religious, but still ask for help) to give you a helping hand, I hope they answer soon!
> I bet bro, must be a PITA not having it to look up shit


Right there with you. Sending my positive vibes out to u Vnsmkr. Shits gotta get better. U always seem to stay positive and keep a sense of humor and that shit always helps.


----------



## sandhill larry (Oct 20, 2016)

Here is what some of Vnskr's tropical seedlings might look like. This is one of the tray jumpers. It is either Peach, Stinking Rotten Bastard or Hurricane Head.


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Me too man, me too. Yeah phones been gone for a while now, got a $10 nokia I can receive calls and text. It used to be refreshing to not have the fukn thing, but its more of a pain in the ass being attached to this mfukn laptop 24/7


Dunno if its any help but I got a old iPhone nothing special but it got a camera and shit. U want it, it's urs. I'll wipe it clean and send it to u if it helps u at all. Shits just sitting in a drawer over here. It's a brick but works like a damn champ lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 20, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Dunno if its any help but I got a old iPhone nothing special but it got a camera and shit. U want it, it's urs. I'll wipe it clean and send it to u if it helps u at all. Shits just sitting in a drawer over here. It's a brick but works like a damn champ lol.


Appreciate the thought brother, but I dont think it would ever make it to me. Customs would pick it up. Years ago I picked up a killer used Leica M6 analog camera for couple hundred dollars. VN customs treated it as a brand new camera. I ended up losing it and the money I spent. Great place to live, not a great place to have things shipped.... Thanks for the thought


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 20, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> Here is what some of Vnskr's tropical seedlings might look like. This is one of the tray jumpers. It is either Peach, Stinking Rotten Bastard or Hurricane Head.
> 
> View attachment 3809940


Look like you have something chewing on them? Got a dozen seedlings above soil now with a couple plants still flowering. Hoping this rainy season ending soon as still getting wind and storms pop up out of nowhere


----------



## sandhill larry (Oct 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Look like you have something chewing on them? Got a dozen seedlings above soil now with a couple plants still flowering. Hoping this rainy season ending soon as still getting wind and storms pop up out of nowhere


Grasshoppers are still bad here. No way I can put them under screen where they are. There is a trail just on the other side of the marsh grass. But they are getting all the sun, and are easy for me to check on. When they get bigger, I might move them to a more remote location where I can cage them.

My Fall/Winter thread: http://rollitup.org/t/larrys-fall-winter-seed-tests.924402/


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Appreciate the thought brother, but I dont think it would ever make it to me. Customs would pick it up. Years ago I picked up a killer used Leica M6 analog camera for couple hundred dollars. VN customs treated it as a brand new camera. I ended up losing it and the money I spent. Great place to live, not a great place to have things shipped.... Thanks for the thought


so they let beans through but not mobile phones?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> so they let beans through but not mobile phones?


no electronics get thru without some scrutiny, if even then. beans no matter . Though they have snagged a couple of those few years back which attitude sent. they asked me to call them and explain what the seeds were. I asked for an Attitude resend and forgot the post office ever sent that.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> no electronics get thru without some scrutiny, if even then. beans no matter . Though they have snagged a couple of those few years back which attitude sent. they asked me to call them and explain what the seeds were. I asked for an Attitude resend and forgot the post office ever sent that.


Fish food


----------



## eddy600 (Oct 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Looks like 58's and 62's now available
> http://www.bovedainc.com/store/herbal/?


 when are you putting these in your jars right at the beginning or waiting a few weeks? I missed on drying one plant it was to wet and then to dry. one of the small 62s has the buds soft and springy over night but lacking that nice smell


----------



## mushroom head (Oct 21, 2016)

eddy600 said:


> when are you putting these in your jars right at the beginning or waiting a few weeks? I missed on drying one plant it was to wet and then to dry. one of the small 62s has the buds soft and springy over night but lacking that nice smell


If it was too dry you killed the cure, you can still add moisture back but the you won't be able to do a nice cure. I add them after a few weeks.


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Appreciate the thought brother, but I dont think it would ever make it to me. Customs would pick it up. Years ago I picked up a killer used Leica M6 analog camera for couple hundred dollars. VN customs treated it as a brand new camera. I ended up losing it and the money I spent. Great place to live, not a great place to have things shipped.... Thanks for the thought


I remember my brother was stationed in Japan and my mom would send him shit and sometimes it wouldn't ever show up. Then my step brother lives in Hong Kong and my step mom tried sending him shit. He never received the packages and she is crazy so she shipped perishable items. Well the box was returned to sender like a year later everything rotten and stinking. Funny you mentioned ur attitude package getting snagged. I really want to grab a pack of Monkey balls from hazeman. Last time I smoked that I lived in a teepee in California lol. Really nice buds tho those monkey balls. We had a purple pheno we dubbed purple monkey balls.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 21, 2016)

eddy600 said:


> when are you putting these in your jars right at the beginning or waiting a few weeks? I missed on drying one plant it was to wet and then to dry. one of the small 62s has the buds soft and springy over night but lacking that nice smell


They go in jars after a few weeks. They are meant to go in after a proper dry and to hold moisture levels.


----------



## eddy600 (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks for the replies you win a few loose a lot,looks like more for the press or hash pile.


----------



## wildfire97936 (Oct 22, 2016)

What ya think bud? Pun intended haha


----------



## wildfire97936 (Oct 22, 2016)

Band from Austin


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 26, 2016)

Had 5 empty 1 gallon pots so dropped 2x Greenman Organics Black Malawi and 3x Karma Genetics White Snake Ltd. Sorry for the lack of pictures folks but will get back to it one day soon hopefully.

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Black_Malawi/GreenMan_Organic_Seeds/
http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/White_Snake/Karma_Genetics/

Oh almost forgot, I just took down a Conspiracy Kush from TGA this morning. Ive grown it several times. Nice smoke so I look fwd to it. A little early by a week or 10 days, but desperate times call for desperate measures


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 27, 2016)

The Black Malawi sounds good!


----------



## sandhill larry (Oct 27, 2016)

Glad you got a harvest. The last month without rain has played havoc with my Darwin Dope patches. I chopped 4 this morning, only one of which looked good. If I do grow in the KP patches again, I will have to hook up some sort of rain catcher. But then if it doesn't rain . . . .


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 27, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> Glad you got a harvest. The last month without rain has played havoc with my Darwin Dope patches. I chopped 4 this morning, only one of which looked good. If I do grow in the KP patches again, I will have to hook up some sort of rain catcher. But then if it doesn't rain . . . .


Hauling water is no fun.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 27, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> The Black Malawi sounds good!


They are discontinuing those for some reason and the packs are on clearance for 40 each, but yeah I have grown a few of them and they are badass


----------



## sandhill larry (Oct 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Hauling water is no fun.


As UPS would say, it's Logistics. Land use changes keep me from hauling water close by with the truck, like I had planned when planting so many far flung patches. There were four major changes with the ownership or use of land where I had grew last year or this year. Two will have little to no long term effects on my growing {I hope}, but the other two are already a pain in my ass, and will only get worse as time goes on.


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 28, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> As UPS would say, it's Logistics. Land use changes keep me from hauling water close by with the truck, like I had planned when planting so many far flung patches. There were four major changes with the ownership or use of land where I had grew last year or this year. Two will have little to no long term effects on my growing {I hope}, but the other two are already a pain in my ass, and will only get worse as time goes on.


Lmao I remember those problems when we lived in cali. Land renters would come and go on the mountain and no one really knew each other or wanted to reveal what we were doing up there. So water was a sketchy subject. Some people felt entitled to springs not on their land and would water collect and divert paths it was super shady sometimes. We paid a hefty price for a completely wooded hillside on a heavy slope just for the spring it contained. Just getting a 5000 gal water tank up there was a bitch and a half. I don't wanna go that big ever again. Too much work and too much risk lol


----------



## sandhill larry (Oct 28, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Lmao I remember those problems when we lived in cali. Land renters would come and go on the mountain and no one really knew each other or wanted to reveal what we were doing up there. So water was a sketchy subject. Some people felt entitled to springs not on their land and would water collect and divert paths it was super shady sometimes. We paid a hefty price for a completely wooded hillside on a heavy slope just for the spring it contained. Just getting a 5000 gal water tank up there was a bitch and a half. I don't wanna go that big ever again. Too much work and too much risk lol


My deal is I can't be seen going in or coming out. Now there is more of a chance there will be people where they were not earlier. I doubt I will use the KP patches again, and I will come in from another direction on the JP patch. I will have to move my trash can and tarp rain catcher though. The other day I got to thinking about rigging up a soaker hose fed from a trash can. I have a spot in mind to test it out. Auto watering would be nice. {as long as it rains once in a while} I could just stop by once a month or so to add plant food to the water.


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 28, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> My deal is I can't be seen going in or coming out. Now there is more of a chance there will be people where they were not earlier. I doubt I will use the KP patches again, and I will come in from another direction on the JP patch. I will have to move my trash can and tarp rain catcher though. The other day I got to thinking about rigging up a soaker hose fed from a trash can. I have a spot in mind to test it out. Auto watering would be nice. {as long as it rains once in a while} I could just stop by once a month or so to add plant food to the water.


Yeah having to sneak in and out of patches can be a pain. I bet that would work nice a 50 gallon trash can with a feeder hose at the way bottom should last awhile. Sounds tits, I like that. Plus it's minimum work and little materials to really make shit easier. I'll do a rain dance and smoke a rain bowl for u bud!


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 28, 2016)

My dad's and step mom's friends came into town last night from down south. More old hippies. Went to visit them at the old mans house. She hooked me up with canna cookies, canna butter and some canna popcorn. I guess she makes it and they get down on Sunday these days lol.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 29, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> My dad's and step mom's friends came into town last night from down south. More old hippies. Went to visit them at the old mans house. She hooked me up with canna cookies, canna butter and some canna popcorn. I guess she makes it and they get down on Sunday these days lol.


whats shes mixing Carolina reaper in lol?


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> whats shes mixing Carolina reaper in lol?


I love some hot peppers!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 29, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I love some hot peppers!!


same !


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 30, 2016)

My theme song


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 30, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> whats shes mixing Carolina reaper in lol?


My older brother gave them to me. He was the one who lived in Japan and likes hot shit. He said he ate that shit and got the hick ups it was so fucking hot. I make my own beef jerky so him and I are trying to develop a recipe we both enjoy. Somewhere between spicy and sweet. Man y'all always make me laugh I love it. Riu is my second family. Coming from a hermit that means alot lol. Rebelution is the shit I been listening them since I found tribal seeds. Check out tribal seeds harvest time. One of my favorites. I'll upload the video.


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 30, 2016)

[/QUOTE]
This is one of my favorites as well. Good tunes.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 30, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> My older brother gave them to me. He was the one who lived in Japan and likes hot shit. He said he ate that shit and got the hick ups it was so fucking hot. I make my own beef jerky so him and I are trying to develop a recipe we both enjoy. Somewhere between spicy and sweet. Man y'all always make me laugh I love it. Riu is my second family. Coming from a hermit that means alot lol. Rebelution is the shit I been listening them since I found tribal seeds. Check out tribal seeds harvest time. One of my favorites. I'll upload the video.


Cool tune, I like it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 30, 2016)

jrock420 said:


>


This is one of my favorites as well. Good tunes.[/QUOTE]
LMAO, look up


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 30, 2016)

Well I guess you can never have too much groovy tunes my brother.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 30, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Well I guess you can never have too much groovy tunes my brother.


yeah no such thing as too much music. Thats like having too much weed, not possible


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 30, 2016)

All my peeps *stay tuned* for a new bean collective (and everything concerning this all encompassing herb), coming online soon.

*Jah Earth Collective*​


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 30, 2016)

Looks like I gotta move out next year or there abouts. Kinda sucks but hey it opens my doors to breeding as I always wanted. Got a 125 limit on a house so I'm gonna make the best of it after busting my ass for a few years. I'm thinking a ranch with a basement. Basements where I live are essential as it stays warm in the winter and cool in the summer to avoid electric bills. Perfect for the economical grower. Also looking into having an open yard free of neighbors to pursue my outdoor activities. Neighbors suck unless they grow and are trustworthy!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 30, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Looks like I gotta move out next year or there abouts. Kinda sucks but hey it opens my doors to breeding as I always wanted. Got a 125 limit on a house so I'm gonna make the best of it after busting my ass for a few years. I'm thinking a ranch with a basement. Basements where I live are essential as it stays warm in the winter and cool in the summer to avoid electric bills. Perfect for the economical grower. Also looking into having an open yard free of neighbors to pursue my outdoor activities. Neighbors suck unless they grow and are trustworthy!


you not out west eh? you on the east coast?


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> you not out west eh? you on the east coast?


Illinois baby. The best of the Midwest lol.


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 30, 2016)

I did the west coast for years and found the market awesome. I had to move back to midwest for family shit and my parents getting old. Kinda need to be around to help them I guess for some reason. Childhood wasn't what kids should see lol. I don't care as it made me stronger and I still like their company. I was raised an adult as a child I'd say lol. Out west is over saturated in great cannabis and oil so it makes it hard to find a place that's comfy. I have a tight following here and they almost all fam or damn near so I stick around.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 30, 2016)

Sounds like you doing the right thing. I hear you on the childhood, I feel like I have been an adult since very very early on. And understand your comments about here too, hell I got more people I can call family here than I do some of my blood family


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 30, 2016)

I'm pretty well traveled i guess and "cultured" as some would say but that all means shit to me. If U know about life and cannabis, well shit we could talk for hours as thats been my life's work. I love just bullshitting with true stoners that been through the shit we call life. Seems like we all have similar stories that turned us out to be the great people and the stoners we are today. I have no regrets when it comes to lady jane. What a stand up gal. No lies, cheats, or stealing. As a pimp would say, she my bottom bitch for life.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 30, 2016)

Sounds like we could talk for hours . Yeah, this shit we call life, no truer statement there....I got no regrets with anything maryjane and I told my wife this quite a few times early on, reason she calls her my girlfriend. My exact words were, "Ive known this bitch since I was a youngun and she dont lie, cheat, steal, or do me no wrong. I'll never be without her"


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Sounds like we could talk for hours . Yeah, this shit we call life, no truer statement there....I got no regrets with anything maryjane and I told my wife this quite a few times early on, reason she calls her my girlfriend. My exact words were, "Ive known this bitch since I was a youngun and she dont lie, cheat, steal, or do me no wrong. I'll never be without her"


I remember tearing ass through some farmers field on my Yamaha yz 80 and I smelled some stank ass skunk and I was like 14 maybe... but I been in the "scene" since about 12. Well I pulled up the side the field and found like 14 very beautiful plants some farmer had been growing. Y'all know I ripped a few off and god damn that was the beginning of my life. I took that experience and built as my old man was a stoner for years. He let my brother and I grow in the crib and gave us pointers as he is a pimp himself lol. He has a forestry degree and knows a bit about farming himself but don't smoke. He always condoned it over pills or hard drugs. He always been a good guy beside our childhood lol. My ma left him and both my parents seemed to take that shit out on the kids. And there was only 2 of us so it sucked lol. Violent alcoholics lmfao.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 30, 2016)

Hear ya bro, my parents stayed together till me and my brother were done with high school then they hung it up, pop used to drink liters of vodka, with fucking anything...vodka/oj, vodka/milk, vodka/water, vodka/seven...what the fuck....Needless to say, I fucking hate vodka


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hear ya bro, my parents stayed together till me and my brother were done with high school then they hung it up, pop used to drink liters of vodka, with fucking anything...vodka/oj, vodka/milk, vodka/water, vodka/seven...what the fuck....Needless to say, I fucking hate vodka


It was vodka when I started and I would always go blackout drunk. So many people saved my ass so many times. I reduced it over time till it was only beer. But I realize my mom, dad , fuck my whole family has mad alcohol issues and I don't wanna ever put my future kids through that shit. My bro got out the Marines and went fucked from booze. He was like tripping off of it. Plus we were raised hillbilly so we all have a fuck ton of guns and that really made my parents uneasy. I had a friend pull all his firing pins without him knowing lol. He been clean like 2 years and has to go to aa to stay sober but fuck man it worked. It's some serious shit people don't realize.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 30, 2016)

Yeah man alcohol is some fucked shit which can fuck shit right up if ya let it. All about being sensible. I feel the same way, I pretty much stopped drinking when my first was born 7 years ago. We were hillbillies too, guns fucking galore. My younger dipshit brother once ate a handfull of xanax, got loaded on alcohol, came home and tried to pop his room mate at the time with the bolt action 30-06. Fucking retard.


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 30, 2016)

Jesus dude. Sounds like u were at my house and I was ur brother as I pulled damn near the same shit on the same drugs. Small ass world. Scariest shit is after I quit opiates people told me it was like I was totally different person as I thrived on on anger and deceit. I turned into a piece of shit when I thought everything was fine. I've always been a loving care free hippie. That shit made me a piece of shit. Sickening to think about. Glad I was able to turn that bullshit around.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 30, 2016)

Yeah them xanax, bars, valium etal definitely attribute to fucking fuckwitery . I used them to take the egde back in the day too, complete asshole in those days. Glad we both done with all that.


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah them xanax, bars, valium etal definitely attribute to fucking fuckwitery . I used them to take the egde back in the day too, complete asshole in those days. Glad we both done with all that.


Bro I fucked being able to fuck so many bitches as I was in a god damn stooper like a fucktard. Lady jane changed it all maybe 4 years ago. I had a job and it paid. They fucked me like breeding stock. I took out my old grow equipment from my old mans basement when I lived at home and he would let me grow and sat there thinking is this what I wanna do? I seen alot my homies eat shit this route... well I been doing it since then and won't ever work for some jag off ever again. Unless that fool wants to pay me 4g a month tax free he can kiss my ass. I'm my own boss. Always was told do what u love for a living. Well I am and I'm happy as a pig in shit, feel me?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 30, 2016)

LMAO, yeah I hear you, and I feel you on mz jane too. I've been smoking herb for 25 years now & growing for about 10 yrs now, but things been ramping up for the last year. Now they are really ramping, and couldnt be happier. Thats right, love what you do, and life rolls much more smoothly....


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> LMAO, yeah I hear you, and I feel you on mz jane too. I've been smoking herb for 25 years now & growing for about 10 yrs now, but things been ramping up for the last year. Now they are really ramping, and couldnt be happier. Thats right, love what you do, and life rolls much more smoothly....


That's so true. My weeks fly by its almost kinda scary lol. My folks approve of what I do now as its paid them an awful Lotta cash towards bills and shit. My brother is a under cover hater I sense it lol. I can't blame him he works his ass of for little and I think that's horse shit. He a damn certified male nurse for the VA after his service and don't make what I make lol. That's shitty tho, typical America huh?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 30, 2016)

Yeah I think the idea of working to live is bullshit....I can understand the concept at least of working to enjoy, but the to live part fucks me....last year I was in and out of New Orleans and it was the norm when I talked to a taxi driver or someone in the restaurant that they had 2 jobs just to survive; crazy shit man. Thats not enjoyable by any means.


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah I think the idea of working to live is bullshit....I can understand the concept at least of working to enjoy, but the to live part fucks me....last year I was in and out of New Orleans and it was the norm when I talked to a taxi driver or someone in the restaurant that they had 2 jobs just to survive; crazy shit man. Thats not enjoyable by any means.


No shit that bullshit. It's a money driven society. Fuck yeah I like money to pay my rent, food, and garden. Otherwise I could say fuck money. I always liked trading like Indians. We did alot of that in cali. I stayed in Garberville on a small mountain. But we always traded with neighbors and friends unless it was like a ounce of dmt. That cost money or lotso pot lmao.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 30, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> No shit that bullshit. It's a money driven society. Fuck yeah I like money to pay my rent, food, and garden. Otherwise I could say fuck money. I always liked trading like Indians. We did alot of that in cali. I stayed in Garberville on a small mountain. But we always traded with neighbors and friends unless it was like a ounce of dmt. That cost money or lotso pot lmao.


Yep sound we spawned from the same seed. I always liked the idea or trade and bartering for goods and services. I feel the same way about money.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 30, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Jesus dude. Sounds like u were at my house and I was ur brother as I pulled damn near the same shit on the same drugs. Small ass world. Scariest shit is after I quit opiates people told me it was like I was totally different person as I thrived on on anger and deceit. I turned into a piece of shit when I thought everything was fine. I've always been a loving care free hippie. That shit made me a piece of shit. Sickening to think about. Glad I was able to turn that bullshit around.


well hello from someone who dropped 50 dexies one night and thought he could survive...lol just thank fuck


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 31, 2016)

Hey @Vnsmkr I worked out I got maybe 40 beans (4 x 10 packs) of blueberry f2, 40 (4 x 10 packs) of shark shock x blueberry and a few packs (3 or 4) of papaya x blueberry as well. I've got a few packs each of my nightcap crosses too but not real keen to sell them as they are fem and not 100% stable. You think people would pay $25US a pack for regs? That would cover postage ($5) and the rest goes to you....doesn't equate to much though hey!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 31, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey @Vnsmkr I worked out I got maybe 40 beans (4 x 10 packs) of blueberry f2, 40 (4 x 10 packs) of shark shock x blueberry and a few packs (3 or 4) of papaya x blueberry as well. I've got a few packs each of my nightcap crosses too but not real keen to sell them as they are fem and not 100% stable. You think people would pay $25US a pack for regs? That would cover postage ($5) and the rest goes to you....doesn't equate to much though hey!


I'd pay 25 a pack if I had the money to pay


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 31, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I'd pay 25 a pack if I had the money to pay


Lol, you know you can have them for nothing any time bro


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 31, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Lol, you know you can have them for nothing any time bro


I know, Im just saying that I dont take them for granted. 25 is a good price


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 31, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I know, Im just saying that I dont take them for granted. 25 is a good price


I know bro, I'm just messing with you! Ok, so now I just need to get some samples sorted and I'll get it up on IG


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 31, 2016)

ill pay 24.95 lol


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 31, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hey @Vnsmkr I worked out I got maybe 40 beans (4 x 10 packs) of blueberry f2, 40 (4 x 10 packs) of shark shock x blueberry and a few packs (3 or 4) of papaya x blueberry as well. I've got a few packs each of my nightcap crosses too but not real keen to sell them as they are fem and not 100% stable. You think people would pay $25US a pack for regs? That would cover postage ($5) and the rest goes to you....doesn't equate to much though hey!


25 a pack is very reasonable imo. Shit the cheap seeds these days cost 60 a pack lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 31, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> 25 a pack is very reasonable imo. Shit the cheap seeds these days cost 60 a pack lol.


Yep 60 is the low end I am noticing


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 31, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yep 60 is the low end I am noticing


If they are fem seeds i look at a 3 pack for $30 aussie or $50 for 6 about right.
Hell i even paid $90 for 6 fem seeds from DNA genetics.


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 31, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yep 60 is the low end I am noticing


60 is the new 30 lol. 
Pulled the mango sapphire this morning. She is rock hard and bulky as fuck. I was really surprised as she didn't get up to equal canopy height. Smell is kinda old school dank funk. Super sticky, shits like glue on the fingers.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 31, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> If they are fem seeds i look at a 3 pack for $30 aussie or $50 for 6 about right.
> Hell i even paid $90 for 6 fem seeds from DNA genetics.


10 regs for 60 is what I am seeing, hell "established" breeders are 120 a 10 pack so 60 is cool


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 31, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> 10 regs for 60 is what I am seeing, hell "established" breeders are 120 a 10 pack so 60 is cool


I wont buy regs dude unless i can grow more than half dozen plants 
10 regs of the docs dank shit though i would be happy to pay 100 if i wanted regs


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 31, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> 10 regs for 60 is what I am seeing, hell "established" breeders are 120 a 10 pack so 60 is cool


Yeah that's how I look at it. Shit some breeders are 200 a 10 pack or I've seen 300 for a 10 pack. Gromer paid like 500 for a pack of dvg scouts honor lol. Guess he really wanted them for something special.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 31, 2016)

F


jrock420 said:


> Yeah that's how I look at it. Shit some breeders are 200 a 10 pack or I've seen 300 for a 10 pack. Gromer paid like 500 for a pack of dvg scouts honor lol. Guess he really wanted them for something special.


Fuck that ...500 would get me a hooker coke and a second hooker with a half oz of top shelf to relax with the next day


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 31, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I wont buy regs dude unless i can grow more than half dozen plants
> 10 regs of the docs dank shit though i would be happy to pay 100 if i wanted regs


There are a few fems Doc offers. Typically its 1/2 the number of fems for the same price of regs. But hell, if you are guaranteed for some dank, get to selecting those fems from the seedlings .


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 31, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> F
> 
> Fuck that ...500 would get me a hooker coke and a second hooker with a half oz of top shelf to relax with the next day


And i could prolly piss on them for that price lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 31, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> There are a few fems Doc offers. Typically its 1/2 the number of fems for the same price of regs. But hell, if you are guaranteed for some dank, get to selecting those fems from the seedlings .


Any fems for sale i will look at for sure


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 31, 2016)

Man a cherry pie x gg4 fem ....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 31, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> And i could prolly piss on them for that price lol


LOL for that price they would piss on ya back hahahaha


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 31, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> LOL for that price they would piss on ya back hahahaha


Id hope so to lol


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 31, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Id hope so to lol


I couldn't agree more, 500 is a sham. Watch he gets a bunch of males or some shit to top it all off.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 31, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I couldn't agree more, 500 is a sham. Watch he gets a bunch of males or some shit to top it all off.


For me anyway 60 a 10 pack is more than enough for a pack of beans, thats 6 bucks per fucking seed. Its funny (not really funny) to see these new name guys and girls going for 85-100 a 10 pack when people never even heard of their shit. Yeah we are used to paying 100 for some real name shit, but come on, they are established already. And these cunts on IG selling shit for 2-300, 400, well they are smoking crack, and if they arent maybe they should be


----------



## RM3 (Oct 31, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> For me anyway 60 a 10 pack is more than enough for a pack of beans, thats 6 bucks per fucking seed. Its funny (not really funny) to see these new name guys and girls going for 85-100 a 10 pack when people never even heard of their shit. Yeah we are used to paying 100 for some real name shit, but come on, they are established already. And these cunts on IG selling shit for 2-300, 400, well they are smoking crack, and if they arent maybe they should be


Neverland will be $1000 a seed and $10,000 per clone


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 31, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Neverland will be $1000 a seed and $10,000 per clone


thats different . Those are breeders market beans


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 31, 2016)

I got a real simple answer for greedy seed companies; 
CLONES.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 31, 2016)

Definitely a difference between what ricky and chad toss together in their garage (from a pollen chuck) for joe blow to grow for himself at home and what you been working on perfecting for the connoisseur breeder for years @RM3 . Theres a lot of greedy mf's on IG now doing just what "ricky and chad" are doing; I made up those names, I dont know anyone by those names pollen chucking.....


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Oct 31, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> F
> 
> Fuck that ...500 would get me a hooker coke and a second hooker with a half oz of top shelf to relax with the next day


MY FUCKEN MAN! lmao! xannies and a basement like this........
 humbled my ass quickly offbase dealing with pissed offduty cops who were NASTY MP"S from the korean war/vietnam era................

But man 
 a few whammy bars and i was like..........
 
Anyway all this talk of doc's gear has me refiguring my beans purchase this week from OES........was gonna run that red eyed dogtrap but this talk of doc has me very very interested!


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 31, 2016)

MANGOBICHE said:


> MY FUCKEN MAN! lmao! xannies and a basement like this........
> View attachment 3819081 humbled my ass quickly offbase dealing with pissed offduty cops who were NASTY MP"S from the korean war/vietnam era................
> 
> But man
> ...


that would be funny if there was actually cheerios in that box in the back. honey get the cheerios. where are they? behind the ww3 ammunition babe.


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Oct 31, 2016)

Honeynut are my morning addiction.


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 31, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> And these cunts on IG selling shit for 2-300, 400, well they are smoking crack, and if they arent maybe they should be


Funniest shit I've heard all morning!


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Oct 31, 2016)

Glad ive never visited ig.............
I kinda like the 60 bucks a pack mindset honestly. If i could have that this thursday maybe i could grab alil extra extra, and i like that!


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 31, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Funniest shit I've heard all morning!


very true and for the record fuck ig and facebook. i just dont trust buying seed like that. at least with doc and worm u can hit them up with question and they will actually respond. shit docs old cards had his number on them lmao


----------



## WindyCityKush (Oct 31, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> very true and for the record fuck ig and facebook. i just dont trust buying seed like that. at least with doc and worm u can hit them up with question and they will actually respond. shit docs old cards had his number on them lmao


Your signature is on point too


----------



## bi polar express (Oct 31, 2016)

Happy Halloweed everybody stay high. Strain I was lookin at on attitude was 60 a ten pack lol 25 is cheap cheap


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 31, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Your signature is on point too


yeah that one took me a minute, glad people like it. i gave a good one to mangobiche too, but that was me just being a loud mouth prick over in the oes thread waiting on mels drop that never happened lol


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Oct 31, 2016)

HEY.............those were like churchhills speech to me mang! It's fucken snowing outside!


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 31, 2016)

MANGOBICHE said:


> HEY.............those were like churchhills speech to me mang! It's fucken snowing outside!


for real its snowing there? i always enjoy periodic snow but when it stays its like fuck off and melt already


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 31, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> for real its snowing there? i always enjoy periodic snow but when it stays its like fuck off and melt already


I like snow when its on the radar for 1000 miles away, fuck that cold shit


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 31, 2016)

bring it !!


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 31, 2016)

MANGOBICHE said:


> Honeynut are my morning addiction.


No homo.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 31, 2016)

Ok, so $25 pack it will be. I'll have a few limited fem packs available too. $25 for a 5 pack  I'll get this sorted today hopefully!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 31, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> bring it !!View attachment 3819193


can you spot the polar bear in this picture?


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Oct 31, 2016)

almost dead center........cant miss that black nose! I qualified at a few meters!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 31, 2016)

wrong, hes hiding behind the yeti


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Oct 31, 2016)

swear i see the coca cola bears in there man!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 31, 2016)

MANGOBICHE said:


> swear i see the coca cola bears in there man!


have you been hanging out over in the hallucinogen forums?


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 31, 2016)

I wish i had a pet gorrila to roll me joints while he rides my pet gifaffe who drives in a clown car with the dancing bear!


eastcoastmo said:


> Ok, so $25 pack it will be. I'll have a few limited fem packs available too. $25 for a 5 pack  I'll get this sorted today hopefully!


25 a pack for 5 fems is just as reasonable as 25 a 10 pack for regs imo. I wish breeders would consult with you before setting their prices lol.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 31, 2016)

i wish they'd consult with someone that resides in reality.
people who have been growing a while and have had a chance to get a bankroll going can afford that shit, those of us still trying to get established are going broke trying to get decent genetics


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 31, 2016)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wish they'd consult with someone that resides in reality.
> people who have been growing a while and have had a chance to get a bankroll going can afford that shit, those of us still trying to get established are going broke trying to get decent genetics


yeah i hear you man. shits kinda turning grimey in the seed game with the pricing. everyone keeps rasing their prices and it makes the small guys lose hope. good thing there are good folks here that arent trying to get rich quick and are looking to help people out. u the man eastcoastmo.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 31, 2016)

The market will decide. It's not hard to breed good strains, nor is it hard to develop good phenos and F2s for stability. It just takes consistency, time and diligence.

There will always be the flashy high rollers, those who will happily fleece the affluent.

The smart money knows there are bargains everywhere, it pays to keep looking.


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 31, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The market will decide. It's not hard to breed good strains, nor is it hard to develop good phenos and F2s for stability. It just takes consistency, time and diligence.
> 
> There will always be the flashy high rollers, those who will happily fleece the affluent.
> 
> The smart money knows there are bargains everywhere, it pays to keep looking.


Very true. i find gold in my cheap ass packs from the breeders i use. plus there will always be flashy high rollers who pay 300 a pack and try to justify it, so it keeps those breeders putting out 300$ packs. ill stay with my cheap packs from breeders that are upcoming on the scene fast. green point had a sale i saw spend 666$ get 66% off. thats a killer deal but im fucking tapped out on seed purchases for now and didnt like the selections of strains.


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 31, 2016)

Looks like doc starting selling else where other than oes. I thought doc was exclusive to oes. Looks like some really good offerings too. I will be on that once it hits even tho I shouldn't.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 31, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I wish i had a pet gorrila to roll me joints while he rides my pet gifaffe who drives in a clown car with the dancing bear!
> 
> 25 a pack for 5 fems is just as reasonable as 25 a 10 pack for regs imo. I wish breeders would consult with you before setting their prices lol.


Ha! Thanks man. I don't normally sell my beans though, this is a one off to help out my friend @Vnsmkr get out of a situation


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 31, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ha! Thanks man. I don't normally sell my beans though, this is a one off to help out my friend @Vnsmkr get out of a situation


Well that's very kind of you my good man. Shit he deserves a break anyway. Karma will remember u buddy, she always does. I see something good in ur future! I kinda feel like miss cleo lmao.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 31, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Well that's very kind of you my good man. Shit he deserves a break anyway. Karma will remember u buddy, she always does. I see something good in ur future! I kinda feel like miss cleo lmao.


That's the thing about karma though- if you do it expecting a return, you'll fail. 

It must be given freely, always to help people. It always comes back


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 31, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> That's the thing about karma though- if you do it expecting a return, you'll fail.
> 
> It must be given freely, always to help people. It always comes back


 I Always do it expecting not to be shit on in the future and it works for me. I guess to each his own. When it fails me I'll get back at u lol.


----------



## ttystikk (Oct 31, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I Always do it expecting not to be shit on in the future and it works for me. I guess to each his own. When it fails me I'll get back at u lol.


Doing the right thing to avoid the consequences of doing the wrong thing is a different thing than attempting to play the karmic stock exchange, lol


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 31, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Doing the right thing to avoid the consequences of doing the wrong thing is a different thing than attempting to play the karmic stock exchange, lol


You always have a way of putting thoughts into a very intelligent post. I like that kinda shit. Very well put my friend. Sometime I still feel like this though.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 31, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Well that's very kind of you my good man. Shit he deserves a break anyway. Karma will remember u buddy, she always does. I see something good in ur future! I kinda feel like miss cleo lmao.


He definitely deserves a break and I want nothing in return but to know that I have helped him and his family  
Lol Miss Cleo lmao


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 31, 2016)

So I managed to snap a pic of what I have available...
 

DJ blueberry F2 (1 x 10 pack) - Reg
Nirvana Papaya x Blueberry (2 x 10 packs) - Reg
Mr Nice Shark Shock x Blueberry (3 x 10 packs) - Reg - personal favourite  
GDP Purple Dream x Easty's Nightcap (4 x 5 packs) - Fem
Hazeman Mikado x Easty's Nightcap (3 x 5 packs) - Fem
GDP Candyland x Easty's Nightcap (2 x 5 packs) - Fem

$25US a pack for people outside Aust and $20US a pack for people in Aust.

Would love some advice on how to run this...ie IG or on the sly via PM here too. I can offer paypal but has to be anonymous!


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 31, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> He definitely deserves a break and I want nothing in return but to know that I have helped him and his family
> Lol Miss Cleo lmao


I grew up with miss cleo on the TV. She died hella young like 53. Yeah as I've made myself more well established I try to help folks wherever I can. I just remember when I was younger and trying to do this shit no one would ever help me. It was kinda fucked. Finding a place like this where everyone helps each other is such a wonderful thing I think. Especially cause it's a full circle. I can help others while others help me at the same time. It's a win win.


----------



## jrock420 (Oct 31, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> So I managed to snap a pic of what I have available...
> View attachment 3819648
> 
> DJ blueberry F2 (1 x 10 pack) - Reg
> ...


Estys nightcap lmfao. I love the name. Bro I bet they will sell out here in pm fast at ur prices. Plus those are some awesome crosses.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 31, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Estys nightcap lmfao. I love the name. Bro I bet they will sell out here in pm fast at ur prices. Plus those are some awesome crosses.


Thanks man  it got the nightcap name as it puts me to sleep real quick! I had to outcross it to get more of a stone ha ha. 
If I can do it via PM here, so be it! Just have to do it without mods getting me in trouble for it...ya know!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 31, 2016)

Live on IG now, if anyone has any questions, PM me


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 31, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> He definitely deserves a break and I want nothing in return but to know that I have helped him and his family
> Lol Miss Cleo lmao


Don't know what to say, but thanks brother. Good people


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 31, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> So I managed to snap a pic of what I have available...
> View attachment 3819648
> 
> DJ blueberry F2 (1 x 10 pack) - Reg
> ...


awesome


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 31, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Don't know what to say, but thanks brother. Good people


Fuck bro, you're a good guy and I don't want to hear that you're on the street with your family! It's something I can do to help mate


----------



## Vnsmkr (Oct 31, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Fuck bro, you're a good guy and I don't want to hear that you're on the street with your family! It's something I can do to help mate


And we appreciate it! Thanks again brother


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 31, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> And we appreciate it! Thanks again brother


No worries at all mate, lets just hope they sell hey! 1 pack each of the Candyland and Purple dream are gone so far


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 1, 2016)

Got our Instagram up, jahearthcollective420, give us a follow. Nothing there just yet, but stay tuned


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Got our Instagram up, jahearthcollective420, give us a follow. Nothing there just yet, but stay tuned


Sick one mate, just started following


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 1, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> No worries at all mate, lets just hope they sell hey! 1 pack each of the Candyland and Purple dream are gone so far


Sent


----------



## eddy600 (Nov 1, 2016)

I don't think there is a pm app on this site


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Sent


right im hopping on that too. Sounds like some awesome crosses and it all goes to a great cause. 


eddy600 said:


> I don't think there is a pm app on this site


Click on the person's avatar and select start a conversation.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 1, 2016)

eddy600 said:


> I don't think there is a pm app on this site


I have ability to pm, called "Conversation" seems some dont have the option though.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 1, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> right im hopping on that too. Sounds like some awesome crosses and it all goes to a great cause.
> 
> Click on the person's avatar and select start a conversation.


Its a great cause and sounds like some great genetics as well and great prices. No reason not to do it.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Its a great cause and sounds like some great genetics as well and great prices. No reason not to do it.


Mr Nice Shark Shock x Blueberry - Reg - personal favourite 
GDP Candyland x Easty's Nightcap 
I grabbed these 2. I'm excited! It was kinda a hard pick they all sounded good.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I have ability to pm, called "Conversation" seems some dont have the option though.


because you have the ability to not have them turned on. I know some who dont have that active....like DST


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 1, 2016)

DST fml. This weekend clocks go back an hour where I am. I hate that. I get set into my ways and I already wake up at 5 am. 4 am wake up means a mid day nap for this guy lol. Preferably before the lights go on in veg so I can wake up 2 times a day to be excited like a child and run into the garden to see what's popping.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Its a great cause and sounds like some great genetics as well and great prices. No reason not to do it.


Thanks for that bassman999 and yeah they are great crosses by eastcoastmo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks @jrock420 . Will be online pretty soon with Jah Earth Collective too


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 1, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> DST fml. This weekend clocks go back an hour where I am. I hate that. I get set into my ways and I already wake up at 5 am. 4 am wake up means a mid day nap for this guy lol. Preferably before the lights go on in veg so I can wake up 2 times a day to be excited like a child and run into the garden to see what's popping.


ha ha not that DST, but the person. Yeah I hate daylight savings time, what a bunch of dumb shit


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> ha ha not that DST, but the person. Yeah I hate daylight savings time, what a bunch of dumb shit


Agreed


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thanks @jrock420 . Will be online pretty soon with Jah Earth Collective too


What's this here Jah earth collective I keep reading about? Sounds interesting!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 1, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> What's this here Jah earth collective I keep reading about? Sounds interesting!


Its a partnership between myself and DonTesla. Canadian based bean collective also offering some other growers/connoisseurs products. Just getting everything setup and online now. Eventually will be in a few "corners" of the globe

*Jah Earth Collective*
Where the worlds latest, greatest seeds become instantly available thanks to the world class breeders uniting forces right here in Canada.


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Its a partnership between myself and DonTesla. Canadian based bean collective also offering some other growers/connoisseurs products. Just getting everything setup and online now. Eventually will be in a few "corners" of the globe
> 
> *Jah Earth Collective*
> Where the worlds latest, greatest seeds become instantly available thanks to the world class breeders uniting forces right here in Canada.


Well I'll just have to mosey on over there once it's up and running and grab myself a few things lol. I'm excited


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Its a partnership between myself and DonTesla. Canadian based bean collective also offering some other growers/connoisseurs products. Just getting everything setup and online now. Eventually will be in a few "corners" of the globe
> 
> *Jah Earth Collective*
> Where the worlds latest, greatest seeds become instantly available thanks to the world class breeders uniting forces right here in Canada.


Sounds Great!


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Sounds Great!


It's gonna be a beautiful thing.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 1, 2016)

Thank you very much to the people who have purchased and shown interest in the beans, I know @Vnsmkr will appreciate it! All the candyland x nightcap are now gone


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 2, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Thank you very much to the people who have purchased and shown interest in the beans, I know @Vnsmkr will appreciate it! All the candyland x nightcap are now gone


I missed the boat


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I missed the boat


I'm sure I can find something if you are keen bro


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 2, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I'm sure I can find something if you are keen bro


always keen but ill be patient mate...growing season just started now here so id say may/april ill be on the hunt for beans again.Would be interested in anything in fem seeds for sure


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 2, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> always keen but ill be patient mate...growing season just started now here so id say may/april ill be on the hunt for beans again.Would be interested in anything in fem seeds for sure


Too easy buddy


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 2, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Too easy buddy


Side business going already


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 2, 2016)

Lol, won't sell them if it's that far down the track


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 4, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Thank you very much to the people who have purchased and shown interest in the beans, I know @Vnsmkr will appreciate it! All the candyland x nightcap are now gone


I could go for a couple of packs. I sent you a PM.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 4, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> I could go for a couple of packs. I sent you a PM.


Thanks for the support Larry! @eastcoastmo is a banner human being I am happy to call a friend, and he also makes some killer crosses!!!! You'll be happy with whatever you get I know


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 4, 2016)

Today my kids are using my tent as a stuffed animal shelter. I seriously need to get rolling over here.


----------



## bi polar express (Nov 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Today my kids are using my tent as a stuffed animal shelter. I seriously need to get rolling over here.


Funny as hell


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Today my kids are using my tent as a stuffed animal shelter. I seriously need to get rolling over here.


Ha ha fuckin LOL! Definitely need to get on it mate, makes the days interesting again!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 5, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ha ha fuckin LOL! Definitely need to get on it mate, makes the days interesting again!!


Aye, believe me I wanna, but gotta have some income first. I need to get some more gear and thats not exactly priority list items atm.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Aye, believe me I wanna, but gotta have some income first. I need to get some more gear and thats not exactly priority list items atm.


Yeah I know man, here's hoping something happens real bloody soon hey!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 5, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah I know man, here's hoping something happens real bloody soon hey!


Yip should know this week coming whether I am going to Nigeria end of month for 2-3 months or Saudi for a 6 month contract 4 weeks on, 4 off. I rather Nigeria 60-80 days straight and get the cash; lets see how it plays out. Any case its looking positive for next year for Brazil job and that is 5 yr contract 4 on, 4 off. And with seed collective kicking off all should settle down soon enough, just gotta stick it through till


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 5, 2016)

Need a sidekick for brazil 4 on 4 off sounds gd


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yip should know this week coming whether I am going to Nigeria end of month for 2-3 months or Saudi for a 6 month contract 4 weeks on, 4 off. I rather Nigeria 60-80 days straight and get the cash; lets see how it plays out. Any case its looking positive for next year for Brazil job and that is 5 yr contract 4 on, 4 off. And with seed collective kicking off all should settle down soon enough, just gotta stick it through till


Oh that's great man, very happy to hear that! I'll get some cash to you in between hey


----------



## Frajola (Nov 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thanks for the support Larry! @eastcoastmo is a banner human being I am happy to call a friend, and he also makes some killer crosses!!!! You'll be happy with whatever you get I know


im getting some beans from him bud.


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thanks for the support Larry! @eastcoastmo is a banner human being I am happy to call a friend, and he also makes some killer crosses!!!! You'll be happy with whatever you get I know


Glad to be able to help. I'm getting the Shark Shock X Blueberry and Powernap X Sinmint Cookies. This is the first time I have bought seeds that didn't come gift wrapped in bud, so pretty excited about it.


----------



## DonBrennon (Nov 5, 2016)

Shit..........I hope @eastcoastmo 's gonna have some beans left to grow with, pmsl. Sounds like we're cleaning him out.............which is good news, I suppose?


----------



## bi polar express (Nov 5, 2016)

That purple dream x night cap sounds heavy very excited


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 5, 2016)

Frajola said:


> im getting some beans from him bud.


Thanks Frajola. Very much appreciated my friend.



sandhill larry said:


> Glad to be able to help. I'm getting the Shark Shock X Blueberry and Powernap X Sinmint Cookies. This is the first time I have bought seeds that didn't come gift wrapped in bud, so pretty excited about it.


Appreciate it Larry. Those should do you fkn awesome!



DonBrennon said:


> Shit..........I hope @eastcoastmo 's gonna have some beans left to grow with, pmsl. Sounds like we're cleaning him out.............which is good news, I suppose?


LMAO, we'll make sure that doesnt happen and if so, got some more coming for him 



bi polar express said:


> That purple dream x night cap sounds heavy very excited


Does sound nice eh Bi Polar express!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 5, 2016)

I can't thank you guys enough @DonBrennon , @sandhill larry @bi polar express and @Frajola I really appreciate you helping out. As soon as the cash arrives a) I'll get your beans out to you and b) I'll get the cash to @Vnsmkr 
Don't have many seeds left now, just a 10 pack of each for my own growing, which is all I need


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yip should know this week coming whether I am going to Nigeria end of month for 2-3 months or Saudi for a 6 month contract 4 weeks on, 4 off. I rather Nigeria 60-80 days straight and get the cash; lets see how it plays out. Any case its looking positive for next year for Brazil job and that is 5 yr contract 4 on, 4 off. And with seed collective kicking off all should settle down soon enough, just gotta stick it through till


It will all come together for ya buddy, you'll see. You're one of the most positive and helpful guys on this site and one of the few I would actually hang out with. With that many job prospects , one of them will come through


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 6, 2016)

Everybody wants to suck @Vnsmkr dick cos hes that kinda guy  
Ill settle for a beer with ya one day mate lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Everybody wants to suck @Vnsmkr dick cos hes that kinda guy
> Ill settle for a beer with ya one day mate lol


haha fuk off ruby, definitely a beer and a big spliff mate


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> haha fuk off ruby, definitely a beer and a big spliff mate


lol ur on dude


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> haha fuk off ruby, definitely a beer and a big spliff mate


I'll share, hold that nasty tobacco stuff for mine, tho-


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'll share, hold that nasty tobacco stuff for mine, tho-


my spliffs dont hold that nasty shit either! hash and cannabis.....


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> my spliffs dont hold that nasty shit either! hash and cannabis.....


Well in that case, pass it over!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 6, 2016)

I'll take a hit of that too please!!


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 6, 2016)

Wheres the line start?


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Well in that case, pass it over!


I have lost my shit before when I given a friend a couple choice buds and he mulls tobacco into the bong/joint/pipe....I cant stand that shit never have never will...in fact id put it in my top 3 "i cant stand that shit basket"


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 6, 2016)

reckon we would start on the sr71 joints and finish around some prime chunk or ww ...no line up lets just get a circle going 5 ppl 5 joints different varieties lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I have lost my shit before when I given a friend a couple choice buds and he mulls tobacco into the bong/joint/pipe....I cant stand that shit never have never will...in fact id put it in my top 3 "i cant stand that shit basket"


Yeah I didnt experience that until I went to Denmark. None of my friends did that shit, ever. I did smoke for about 15 years (been done with that for about 10 yrs now), but no idea why, I always hated the fucking taste, nasty. I NEVER mixed it with my weed.

Yeah lets get 5 going different ones. I like to mix all my shit together for jungle spliffs, some seriously modulating effects. Try it sometime


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah I didnt experience that until I went to Denmark. None of my friends did that shit, ever. I did smoke for about 15 years (been done with that for about 10 yrs now), but no idea why, I always hated the fucking taste, nasty. I NEVER mixed it with my weed.
> 
> Yeah lets get 5 going different ones. I like to mix all my shit together for jungle spliffs, some seriously modulating effects. Try it sometime


u know I was only thinking that the other day and you know what..im gonna get my new rolling tray I brought last week and gonna carefully mix a few strains up evenly roll some nice joints...hell I may even post some pics of the shit while I do it its a Monday and im not working got a few days off


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 6, 2016)

I was telling someone y'day, when I first take my plants down, I smoke/vape them all alone to see what they taste like and effects are. After that I mixed them in the grinder (or on the tray) and chop them up together. They have these synergies with each other you cant beat in my opinion. Not to mention you get the best of all of them


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I was telling someone y'day, when I first take my plants down, I smoke/vape them all alone to see what they taste like and effects are. After that I mixed them in the grinder (or on the tray) and chop them up together. They have these synergies with each other you cant beat in my opinion. Not to mention you get the best of all of them


honestly I don't think ive ever mixed bud strains together ...maybe shit crumbly stuff but not dank buds ..its happening today stay tuned and ill even reply with the effects compared to the one strain joints...cheers vn something new for me to try mate


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I have lost my shit before when I given a friend a couple choice buds and he mulls tobacco into the bong/joint/pipe....I cant stand that shit never have never will...in fact id put it in my top 3 "i cant stand that shit basket"


One of my very best friends is a peripatetic tobacco/ganja spliff roller. We learn to look past each other's flaws...

It helps a lot that both he and his wife roll me amazing cones of my choice of cannabis anytime I ask. They are truly talented in this regard.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> honestly I don't think ive ever mixed bud strains together ...maybe shit crumbly stuff but not dank buds ..its happening today stay tuned and ill even reply with the effects compared to the one strain joints...cheers vn something new for me to try mate


Let us know. I think its the only way to go


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Let us know. I think its the only way to go


I like salad bowls too, but I really like a good strain by itself.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I like salad bowls too, but I really like a good strain by itself.


I love salad bowls, because why limit it to only one's potential


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 6, 2016)

One after another? 

I just passed some of my stash of beans on to a trusted friend, he's going to run them and get me the best phenos of each one. 

I figure there will be at least one standout in six (big!) packs of beans!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> One after another?
> 
> I just passed some of my stash of beans on to a trusted friend, he's going to run them and get me the best phenos of each one.
> 
> I figure there will be at least one standout in six (big!) packs of beans!


LMAO, well I do that too, but usually with jungle joints


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> LMAO, well I do that too, but usually with jungle joints


Whatever works, bro!


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 6, 2016)

More up to the minute nug news; I just gave my buddy some very special beans from my private stash. He's going to run them and give me the best pheno of each. 

Some of those beans are from another very special friend who also loves here in Colorado. I can't wait to see what happens next!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> More up to the minute nug news; I just gave my buddy some very special beans from my private stash. He's going to run them and give me the best pheno of each.
> 
> Some of those beans are from another very special friend who also loves here in Colorado. I can't wait to see what happens next!


I bet you will end up with some serious fire, if those 2 friends are some people I might be thinking of.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I bet you will end up with some serious fire, if those 2 friends are some people I might be thinking of.


Oh, you know us.


----------



## TWS (Nov 6, 2016)

Y'all need a fire department.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> Y'all need a fire department.


why you looking for a new job already grows fire , fucks off, now wants to put out fires.
cant work you Yankees out,dont get me started on your politicians


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> why you looking for a new job already grows fire , fucks off, now wants to put out fires.
> cant work you Yankees out,dont get me started on your politicians


Please do. The last Australian I heard talk about US politics had me laughing my ass off. Then again it was Jim Jeffreries, but your post also keep my laughing. 

I called out a bartender one time cause I recognized his accent as the same as my friend from Sydney. He was so happy I didn't say South African he gave me a free shot haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 6, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> Please do. The last Australian I heard talk about US politics had me laughing my ass off. Then again it was Jim Jeffreries, but your post also keep my laughing.
> 
> I called out a bartender one time cause I recognized his accent as the same as my friend from Sydney. He was so happy I didn't say South African he gave me a free shot haha


im in a cant b fucked mood today lol...glad us aussies get you laughing
does Hilary really shit in square blobs like wombats in aust do ?


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> im in a cant b fucked mood today lol...glad us aussies get you laughing
> does Hilary really shit in square blobs like wombats in aust do ?


You aussies keep it real and don't bullshit like we do in Texas. Always enjoy meeting an Aussie. 
I don't know if Hilary does or doesn't but if she does I bet Trump would say cause she's the devil and if she doesn't he'd say cause she's the devil. 

I don't talk much politics but I really wish we could put Obama on a month to month basis till we get some People actually worthy of winning. 
In fact can we borrow some of your politicians? legal bud and escorts, at least they're smart enough to get the tax money off of things that happen anyways


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 6, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> You aussies keep it real and don't bullshit like we do in Texas. Always enjoy meeting an Aussie.
> I don't know if Hilary does or doesn't but if she does I bet Trump would say cause she's the devil and if she doesn't he'd say cause she's the devil.
> 
> I don't talk much politics but I really wish we could put Obama on a month to month basis till we get some People actually worthy of winning.
> In fact can we borrow some of your politicians? legal bud and escorts, at least they're smart enough to get the tax money off of things that happen anyways


you speak the truth there I see...but did you google pics of wombats shitting to see if I do lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> you speak the truth there I see...but did you google pics of wombats shitting to see if I do lol


Wombats shitting to see if you do? Haha I'm guessing you meant to see if it was true but I feel liked I've seen that before on some nature show. If it's not true I don't want to find out cause I think it's hilarious if they do shit cubes


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 6, 2016)

I could build a minecraft house out of their shit cubes haha my ol shit eating hunting dog would be in heaven


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 6, 2016)

I have heard Hillary shits her pants and farts on purpose in public, but not sure about either.

We really do need some worthy competition for president!

I love to mix my strains as well.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 6, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I have hard Hillary shits her pants and farts on purpose in public, but not sure about either.
> 
> We really do need some worthy competition for resident!
> 
> I love to mix my strains as well.


Yes. We definitely need competition in the shitting their pants in public department.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Yes. We definitely need competition in the shitting their pants in public department.


This ^^^^Has me laughing!


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 6, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> This ^^^^Has me laughing!


Finally- being full of shit is an advantage!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Finally- being full of shit is an advantage!


If she doesnt like you you are saying in a meeting she will shit on your seat or fart in your car.


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 6, 2016)

Can we all agree Gary Johnson is at least better then the other two?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 6, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> Can we all agree Gary Johnson is at least better then the other two?


Anyone and everyone running and ran is/was better.


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 6, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Anyone and everyone running and ran is/was better.


America needs to be single for awhile and focus on itself.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 6, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> America needs to be single for awhile and focus on itself.


No more rebound relationships?
lol


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 6, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> America needs to be single for awhile and focus on itself.


She is one schizo bitch, isn't she?


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 6, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> No more rebound relationships?
> lol


Not unless it's Natalie Portman. She is smart, can speak like 6 languages, can act and she's so fucking beautiful. I'd let her be president any day. She has like a genius level IQ and despite being rich from acting still went to college and got a phd I believe. I know she got a masters for sure

Edit: sorry it was so long I just really like smart women haha


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 6, 2016)

Look like Hilary is off the hook for the 650K emails.
Seems unlikely that you could accidentally send 1k emails wrong?!?


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 6, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> Can we all agree Gary Johnson is at least better then the other two?


Who the fuck is that lol ...and im serious 
Only ever heard of the other two and trumpys mate the bastard mexican hater who puts em in pink knickers


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 6, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> Not unless it's Natalie Portman. She is smart, can speak like 6 languages, can act and she's so fucking beautiful. I'd let her be president any day. She has like a genius level IQ and despite being rich from acting still went to college and got a phd I believe. I know she got a masters for sure
> 
> Edit: sorry it was so long I just really like smart women haha


Trumps wife speaks 5 languages and was a model stripper, isnt she good enough lol?


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 6, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Look like Hilary is off the hook for the 650K emails.
> Seems unlikely that you could accidentally send 1k emails wrong?!?


I wish I could fuck Up that much and get away with it. But I don't think her opposite is any better. They all seem in it for the power to me.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 6, 2016)

I like michelle...she would look gd swallowing


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Who the fuck is that lol ...and im serious
> Only ever heard of the other two and trumpys mate the bastard mexican hater who puts em in pink knickers


Constitution, Green,and libertarian parties get no love ,lol.


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Who the fuck is that lol ...and im serious
> Only ever heard of the other two and trumpys mate the bastard mexican hater who puts em in pink knickers


He was the governor of New Mexico and helped loosen their cannabis laws and star medicinal there. Google him, he's not a bad dude in my opinion


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 6, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Trumps wife speaks 5 languages and was a model stripper, isnt she good enough lol?


His wife? Maybe. Him? Never


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 6, 2016)

Im grateful to @Vnsmkr, cause since I've jumped back on the forum this is one of my favorite threads.
Just gonna throw that out there


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 6, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> His wife? Maybe. Him? Never


Right


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 6, 2016)

Trump i fear could actually contribute to a world war just by opening his mouth...
I think a lot of aussies feel this way
Hilary in my opinion could make america weaker on the world stage 
The thing is its the 20 pricks and bitches telling them what to do once they are president ..so in reality the president is really just a puppy dog


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 6, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> Im grateful to @Vnsmkr, cause since I've jumped back on the forum this is one of my favorite threads.
> Just gonna throw that out there


I was ofline today and came and saw all this activity I missed


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 6, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> Im grateful to @Vnsmkr, cause since I've jumped back on the forum this is one of my favorite threads.
> Just gonna throw that out there


You suck his dick to ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 6, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> He was the governor of New Mexico and helped loosen their cannabis laws and star medicinal there. Google him, he's not a bad dude in my opinion


I like him without google already


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Trump i fear could actually contribute to a world war just by opening his mouth...
> I think a lot of aussies feel this way
> Hilary in my opinion could make america weaker on the world stage
> The thing is its the 20 pricks and bitches telling them what to do once they are president ..so in reality the president is really just a puppy dog


I always said the president is just a paper figure.


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Trump i fear could actually contribute to a world war just by opening his mouth...
> I think a lot of aussies feel this way
> Hilary in my opinion could make america weaker on the world stage
> The thing is its the 20 pricks and bitches telling them what to do once they are president ..so in reality the president is really just a puppy dog


http://www.cracked.com/personal-experiences-2403-6-reasons-why-new-civil-war-possible-terrifying.html


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 6, 2016)

Sitting at the quacks surgery on riu going on about pollies...

Wtf has my life become


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> You suck his dick to ?


I mean i tried but can you really call that thing a dick?


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Sitting at the quacks surgery on riu going on about pollies...
> 
> Wtf has my life become


You're an Aussie aren't most yalls decisions made drunk?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 6, 2016)

Post some fukn pics of plants, or flowers, or hash, or something related to the herb we all love, please and thank you. Welcome there wildfire


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 6, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> You're an Aussie aren't most yalls decisions made drunk?


Its prob why im sitting here lol
Bp hovering around 170/95 the last week


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Post some fukn pics of plants, or flowers, or hash, or something related to the herb we all love, please and thank you. Welcome there wildfire


Pics of some of the cured bud from the most recent harvest

 

My proof for when people say idk what I'm doing. This was a couple days ago


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 6, 2016)

Tomorrow will be 14 days those have been hanging.
Started trimming a little today, but not ready yet


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 6, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> Pics of some of the cured bud from the most recent harvest
> 
> View attachment 3824745 View attachment 3824747


purty flowers, what are they?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Its prob why im sitting here lol
> Bp hovering around 170/95 the last week


Get that BP down bro!


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Its prob why im sitting here lol
> Bp hovering around 170/95 the last week


Goddamn slick, you better get that down. Im a fat bastard right now and mine still 110/76


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 6, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Get that BP down bro!


Im here to try ..its stress the alcohol
When im stressed i drink its a no win situation


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Goddamn slick, you better get that down. Im a fat bastard right now and mine still 110/76


Dont wanna sleep so im not helping it dude ...major dramas on the home front set it of last week


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 6, 2016)

@ruby fruit @bassman999 , how'd y'all miss my nice pictures?!? I posted them just for yalls pretty self hahaha


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Goddamn slick, you better get that down. Im a fat bastard right now and mine still 110/76


Normally im 120/90


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 6, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> @ruby fruit @bassman999 , how'd y'all miss my nice pictures?!? I posted them just for yalls pretty self hahaha


Use cunts are getting posts up so fast im not keeping up lol...nice buds !!


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Use cunts are getting posts up so fast im not keeping up lol...nice buds !!


That's why I love the colonies and the home country. You can say cunt and no one freaks out.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im here to try ..its stress the alcohol
> When im stressed i drink its a no win situation


I hear you brother. You need to consume more happy herb, thats what I do!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Use cunts are getting posts up so fast im not keeping up lol...nice buds !!


Posts are are going crazy here!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 6, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> That's why I love the colonies and the home country. You can say cunt and no one freaks out.


What strain(s) you have there?
Looks tasty!


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> purty flowers, what are they?


Afghan Kush auto from world of seeds. It was actually harvested early cause of bud rot. Grown hydro under a mars led reflector series. Grow thread is in my sig


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Dont wanna sleep so im not helping it dude ...major dramas on the home front set it of last week


I saw that. Hope nothing comes of whatever it is mate, for real. I can understand the deal with stress for sure my friend, its been a daily thing for me for a bit of time now. Its funny because I know in my own head I cant control shit, yet still stress like fuck over things in the back of my mind. Stress is a motherfucker I hate, so I get ya


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 6, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> Afghan Kush auto from world of seeds. It was actually harvested early cause of bud rot. Grown hydro under a mars led reflector series. Grow thread is in my sig


Are autos as strong as non-autos?
I have never grown or smoked (to my knowledge) auto bud


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 6, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> What strain(s) you have there?
> Looks tasty!


That was some Afghan Kush auto from world of seeds. Next I have some papaya, I dinafem white widow xxl, and fastbuds blackberry.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I saw that. Hope nothing comes of whatever it is mate, for real. I can understand the deal with stress for sure my friend, its been a daily thing for me for a bit of time now. Its funny because I know in my own head I cant control shit, yet still stress like fuck over things in the back of my mind. Stress is a motherfucker I hate, so I get ya


Stress made me lose my hair and gray beard


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 6, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Are autos as strong as non-autos?
> I have never grown or smoked (to my knowledge) auto bud


In my opinion this auto has shown to be potent. And I think it would have been more so if not for the root rot. Check out my thread and you can see all my missteps and thoughts haha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 6, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Are autos as strong as non-autos?
> I have never grown or smoked (to my knowledge) auto bud


End of last year I had a ChemDog Auto from Auto Seeds and it was pretty nice smoke. I would say it was comparable albeit maybe not as strong, but good nonetheless


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 6, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Stress made me lose my hair and gray beard


https://www.rollitup.org/t/mars-hydro-144x5-reflector-drip-hydro-grow.922409/


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 6, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Stress made me lose my hair and gray beard


That shit has had my shoulders in knots for months now, I shave my head anyway


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> End of last year I had a ChemDog Auto from Auto Seeds and it was pretty nice smoke. I would say it was comparable albeit maybe not as strong, but good nonetheless


So autos do well over there? I was wondering how they'd do in a place like where you've said you are. Nice to know.


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> That shit has had my shoulders in knots for months now, I shave my head anyway


You need some of what I just posted. My lanky self has back issues and after a few rips my back feels loose as the town whores pussy


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> That shit has had my shoulders in knots for months now, I shave my head anyway


Ben so depressed lately I dont bother to shave anymore


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 6, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> You need some of what I just posted. My lanky self has back issues and after a few rips my back feels loose as the town whores pussy


Nothing makes my back feel better so far
Disc issues


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 6, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Ben so depressed lately I dont bother to shave anymore





bassman999 said:


> Nothing makes my back feel better so far
> Disc issues


Man I feel you on that. I'm used to having a bunch of female friends or a gf and lately I've been solo and it seems like i got lame and lost my pussy game.

Man I wish I could let you try some of this cause I think it would help you. Look into Afghani indicas. And not hybrids I'm talking straight land race


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 6, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> Man I feel you on that. I'm used to having a bunch of female friends or a gf and lately I've been solo and it seems like i got lame and lost my pussy game.
> 
> Man I wish I could let you try some of this cause I think it would help you. Look into Afghani indicas. And not hybrids I'm talking straight land race


Im not sure anything could fix this pain, and still let me be able to drive my kids around lol

I have my girl here but sex hurts my back too much to even bother trying


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 6, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Im not sure anything could fix this pain, and still let me be able to drive my kids around lol
> 
> I have my girl here but sex hurts my back too much to even bother trying


what have you tried? I'm sure being on here if you've ever brought it up you've heard all kinds of things.
I used to be addicted to condone pills, it wasn't until I detoxed and started using bud in helpful ways rather than "get fucked up" ways that I was able to ease my back pain and operate day to day


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 6, 2016)

For @Vnsmkr so he doesn't get mad at us for gossiping like girls


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 6, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> what have you tried? I'm sure being on here if you've ever brought it up you've heard all kinds of things.
> I used to be addicted to condone pills, it wasn't until I detoxed and started using bud in helpful ways rather than "get fucked up" ways that I was able to ease my back pain and operate day to day


I dont like pills and have been addicted to a few different drugs over the yrs so I decided nothing more that NSAIDS from the Dr for me and deal with it beast I can.
I tried edibles and cbd rubs


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 6, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I dont like pills and have been addicted to a few different drugs over the yrs so I decided nothing more that NSAIDS from the Dr for me and deal with it beast I can.
> I tried edibles and cbd rubs





bassman999 said:


> View attachment 3824771 View attachment 3824772


Dude I use to have a buddy who grew poppy plants and we smoked ope-a-dope out a dragon pipe and it still never got me like the pills big pharma pumped out. I'm no tin foil hat guy but them I don't trust. They make billions off us being sick. Damn I'm high haha
Cute dog!name?? 

My pup Baxter. Like the dog from Anchorman with will Ferrell baha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 6, 2016)

@bassman999 possible to let chiro realign you or would that even do anything?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 6, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> Dude I use to have a buddy who grew poppy plants and we smoked ope-a-dope out a dragon pipe and it still never got me like the pills big pharma pumped out. I'm no tin foil hat guy but them I don't trust. They make billions off us being sick. Damn I'm high haha
> Cute dog!name?? View attachment 3824774
> 
> My pup Baxter. Like the dog from Anchorman with will Ferrell baha


I thought your dog looked familliar!

My dog is 10-11 yr old blue nose/ amer bully named Poncho


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> @bassman999 possible to let chiro realign you or would that even do anything?


Tried that been way worse ever since.
I actually yelled out when he tried it and he totally fucked me up.
I had back pain head to hips for 5 days and it was insane!!
I want to kill that guy!!!


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 6, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I thought your dog looked familliar!
> 
> My dog is 10-11 yr old blue nose/ amer bully named Poncho


I loveeeeeeeeeeeee blue noses!!!! Best hog catch dogs ever. Ever had an American Bulldog? I had a pair about 80lbs a piece at a year old and the fucked some hogs up as a team. The one I kept ended up about 120 haha he was fucking awesome


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 6, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> I loveeeeeeeeeeeee blue noses!!!! Best hog catch dogs ever. Ever had an American Bulldog? I had a pair about 80lbs a piece at a year old and the fucked some hogs up as a team. The one I kept ended up about 120 haha he was fucking awesome


When I was not fucked up he used to run a few miles with me a few times a day and he was huge and powerful. He is still over 100 lbs but has a belly and less muscle (like me)


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 6, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> When I was not fucked up he used to run a few miles with me a few times a day and he was huge and powerful. He is still over 100 lbs but has a belly and less muscle (like me)


Man bro hate to hear that, sucks when you can't play with your pup. Are you in the states? I hate to think of someone in pain if I can help it.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 6, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> Man bro hate to hear that, sucks when you can't play with your pup. Are you in the states? I hate to think of someone in pain if I can help it.


Yeah Im in Cali.
Hell my dog stinks terrible, but he hates water and I cant get his big ass in the tub. Shower has glass doors and just too hard to get him in there with his weight and strength


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 6, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Tried that been way worse ever since.
> I actually yelled out when he tried it and he totally fucked me up.
> I had back pain head to hips for 5 days and it was insane!!
> I want to kill that guy!!!


Shit man, sorry to hear that. Theres an American cat here who has been running a clinic for about 20 yrs. He mixes Eastern Medicine with Chiro. One of my friends wife had serious back problems and she was taking all sorts of shit, including morphine which still wasnt helping, this guy reset her and she hasnt had problems in 5 yrs, thats why I mentioned it. Just goes to show what works for some not for all.


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 6, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Yeah Im in Cali.
> Hell my dog stinks terrible, but he hates water and I cant get his big ass in the tub. Shower has glass doors and just too hard to get him in there with his weight and strength


Well with that kind of access have you tried a land race Afghani? 

My pup is all nosey so since he was a month old he wanders in the bathroom when I'm showering and jumps in so he actually stays pretty clean haha


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Shit man, sorry to hear that. Theres an American cat here who has been running a clinic for about 20 yrs. He mixes Eastern Medicine with Chiro. One of my friends wife had serious back problems and she was taking all sorts of shit, including morphine which still wasnt helping, this guy reset her and she hasnt had problems in 5 yrs, thats why I mentioned it. Just goes to show what works for some not for all.


I went to the chiro my insurance paid for. I should have trusted my instincts and left, but didnt know it could get worse from an adjustment or 3


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 6, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> Well with that kind of access have you tried a land race Afghani?
> 
> My pup is all nosey so since he was a month old he wanders in the bathroom when I'm showering and jumps in so he actually stays pretty clean haha


I switched to hybrids and sativas since indicas make my twitching way worse and i drives me crazy.
I get twitches that last for weeks sometimes


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 6, 2016)

This group of doctors also utilize ayurvedic medicine and acupuncture along with chiro. Have you tried trigger point? Its not same as acupuncture.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 6, 2016)

Fuck me you guys can talk shit ha ha ha, I love it!
NICE BUDS guys, really.impressed with that fat lady @bassman999


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> This group of doctors also utilize ayurvedic medicine and acupuncture along with chiro. Have you tried trigger point? Its not same as acupuncture.


Never tried any of that.
I can only do what INS pays for as I am broke with this disability being so little income.


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 6, 2016)

[QUOTE


bassman999 said:


> I switched to hybrids and sativas since indicas make my twitching way worse and i drives me crazy.
> I get twitches that last for weeks sometimes


Have you tried pure headband?
Speaking of twitches, you seen that dirt bike freestyle rider named twitch? Badass dude
My pup is always itching no matter how much I bathe him and clean him so he doesn't have fleas. After one exhale towards him he chills

Can you tell I'm drunk? Hahap


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 6, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Fuck me you guys can talk shit ha ha ha, I love it!
> NICE BUDS guys, really.impressed with that fat lady @bassman999


Thanks should be easier than some I have had to trim at least.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 6, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> [QUOTE
> 
> Have you tried pure headband?
> Speaking of twitches, you seen that dirt bike freestyle rider named twitch? Badass dude
> ...


His skin is prolly dry hence the itching. rub him down with coconut oil. a little goes a long way


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 6, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> [QUOTE
> 
> Have you tried pure headband?
> Speaking of twitches, you seen that dirt bike freestyle rider named twitch? Badass dude
> ...


I have some headband right ow, but wasnt a good pheno as it is weak.
My dog always itches after bath also, but he has dermatitis I think


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> His skin is prolly dry hence the itching. rub him down with coconut oil. a little goes a long way


Agreed might have allergies. My dog is allergic to our cats and I think the generic dog food


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 6, 2016)

Over little time their skin will become soft and they won't be itching after a bath. Fucking good shit the coconut oil


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> His skin is prolly dry hence the itching. rub him down with coconut oil. a little goes a long way


Or coco butter. It's not just for black folks


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 6, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> Or coco butter. It's not just for black folks


not the same though. trust me, try coconut oil


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 6, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I have some headband right ow, but wasnt a good pheno as it is weak.
> My dog always itches after bath also, but he has dermatitis I think


Damn that blows. Man you need to get some of those grand master Kush genes from @treemansbuds, cross it with some headband and send it my way then we'll take a good pheno and breed in some CBD, then cross it back with papaya for the fruit flavor and then pheno it out from there


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 6, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> Damn that blows. Man you need to get some of those grand master Kush genes from @treemansbuds, cross it with some headband and send it my way then we'll take a good pheno and breed in some CBD, then cross it back with papaya for the fruit flavor and then pheno it out from there


I was actually recently Gifted some Franks Gift cbd seeds


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> not the same though. trust me, try coconut oil


Oh I know, my viet ex showed me that. I was just joking cause I'm drunk and think I'm hilarious


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 6, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I was actually recently Gifted some Franks Gift cbd seeds


I'd like to know how that goes if ya can


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 6, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> I'd like to know how that goes if ya can


I was thinking of popping one tomorrow, just one since I have limited space and because they are S1's
Next run Ill pop more and other new strains.
@Doc's Dank Seeds gifted me lots of beans and that is one of the strains.
So glad thee are cool ppl like him on this forum!


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 7, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I was thinking of popping one tomorrow, just one since I have limited space and because they are S1's
> Next run Ill pop more and other new strains.
> @Doc's Dank Seeds gifted me lots of beans and that is one of the strains.
> So glad thee are cool ppl like him on this forum!


Where you at in Cali? I'm flying into the Bay Area to visit my brother later this month.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 7, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> Where you at in Cali? I'm flying into the Bay Area to visit my brother later this month.


Sacramento in the ghetto area lol


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 7, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Sacramento in the ghetto area lol


Haha my brother lives on the Oakland side of the bay. Did a job at a hotel in Fairfield last spring. Beautiful lil valley city.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 7, 2016)

An outdoor Killwatt from last yr


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 7, 2016)

Purple Urkle from last yr also. These plants last yr all gut fucked by mold nd bugs shortly after the pics a total loss basically


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Purple Urkle from last yr also. These plants last yr all gut fucked by mold nd bugs shortly after the pics a total loss basicallyView attachment 3824798


damn they were nice before the mold and bugs fckt em


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 7, 2016)

Nothing crazier than trying to talk your best friend who is a Texican lesbian outta fucking up her cheating girlfriend. That was a fun convo haha had to promise her an old skool blunt


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 7, 2016)

If you really wanna hear something crazy, my brother im going to visit is a
Fed. Mainly passport fraud and human trafficking, but it keeps family gathering interesting to say the least


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 7, 2016)

fuck me 53 more messages when I logged into riu again on page 200 of vns thread wtf...
@wildfire97936 I got a pack of star ryder auto fems from dutch passion sitting around unopened...prob swing those in my tent after the full season is done


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 7, 2016)

well fuck...boring mofos
1 with chronic awful backpain
1 with a politician and small dog fetish
1 short fat balding cunt that has better bp than me at the moment
and one bald crazy weird fuck from Australia who just ROLLED 8 JOINTS OF FIVE STRAINS 4 HRS AGO SMOKED ONE AND IS STILL FUCKED!!
you VN mixed up orange og,wonder woman,bubblegum,sr71 and pineapple chunk...rips ya up for a gd few hrs just a nice 4 hitter joint


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> well fuck...boring mofos
> 1 with chronic awful backpain
> 1 with a politician and small dog fetish
> 1 short fat balding cunt that has better bp than me at the moment
> ...


lmao fuck off, Im 188 cm or 6' 2'', short bastard. Yep Im fat though, so that part fits . So you hammered eh!!! Thats awesome, what a mix!!!!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> fuck me 53 more messages when I logged into riu again on page 200 of vns thread wtf...
> @wildfire97936 I got a pack of star ryder auto fems from dutch passion sitting around unopened...prob swing those in my tent after the full season is done


yapping like a couple ole ladies over here earlier, fukn funny. breathe some sort of life back into my thread, even if it is blabber, lmfao Im kidding, its something


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> lmao fuck off, Im 188 cm or 6' 2'', short bastard. Yep Im fat though, so that part fits . So you hammered eh!!! Thats awesome, what a mix!!!!!


Missus watched get a bit outta each jar and said you mixing it all ...yep i said she said remind me where they are cos there weaker joints put away as well lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> lmao fuck off, Im 188 cm or 6' 2'', short bastard. Yep Im fat though, so that part fits . So you hammered eh!!! Thats awesome, what a mix!!!!!


Im 181cm lol ya tall cunt


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> well fuck...boring mofos
> 1 with chronic awful backpain
> 1 with a politician and small dog fetish
> 1 short fat balding cunt that has better bp than me at the moment
> ...


Idk about the politician part but I damn sure do love my pup!


----------



## bi polar express (Nov 7, 2016)

Getting ready to haul 200 gallons in the bush for next year


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 7, 2016)

damned chatty cathies! nice buds gang, made the catchup reading worth while


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 7, 2016)

bi polar express said:


> Getting ready to haul 200 gallons in the bush for next year


Fuck, I'm tired just thinking about it.


----------



## bi polar express (Nov 7, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Fuck, I'm tired just thinking about it.


Next year I'm getting a wagon but I'm worried about making a gnarly trail


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 7, 2016)

bi polar express said:


> Next year I'm getting a wagon but I'm worried about making a gnarly trail


Wheelbarrow with one tire?


----------



## bi polar express (Nov 7, 2016)

Would going back and fourth with that or a couple big loads with a wagon leave a small trail I just cant load much on a wheelbarrow or a tip the damn thing


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 7, 2016)

bi polar express said:


> Would going back and fourth with that or a couple big loads with a wagon leave a small trail I just cant load much on a wheelbarrow or a tip the damn thing


Couldn't tell you without seeing the trail for myself. I'm just tossing out some ideas in the hope that one might work for you.


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 7, 2016)

Mountain bike with single wheel trailer


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 7, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> damned chatty cathies! nice buds gang, made the catchup reading worth while


makes the site great mate love it.....


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> well fuck...boring mofos
> 1 with chronic awful backpain
> 1 with a politician and small dog fetish
> 1 short fat balding cunt that has better bp than me at the moment
> ...


I don't mean this in a bad way @bassman999


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I don't mean this in a bad way @bassman999


No worries, I am working to change my status daily. I dont plan to be like this forever!


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 7, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> Can we all agree Gary Johnson is at least better then the other two?


That is true. I was telling someone today, "the stupid guy is the safest bet."


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Who the fuck is that lol ...and im serious
> Only ever heard of the other two and trumpys mate the bastard mexican hater who puts em in pink knickers


He was the middle of the road governor of New Mexico or some such state. Looks good until you ask him a question.


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> This group of doctors also utilize ayurvedic medicine and acupuncture along with chiro. Have you tried trigger point? Its not same as acupuncture.


My wife had TMJ {the jaw pain stuff} really bad. She was taking all kinds of pills and nothing touched it. We had an old man here in town who did the acupuncture. Two or three times with the needles, and she has never had the pain again. It worked for her.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> damn they were nice before the mold and bugs fckt em


The dudes wife where the plants were supposedly didnt know he let me grow them out there.
As a result I was dis-allowed from going to maintain them most days and only could sneak around at night or when she was at the Dr.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> He was the middle of the road governor of New Mexico or some such state. Looks good until you ask him a question.


They all fuck it when you ask them a question, in my opinion


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> The dudes wife where the plants were supposedly didnt know he let me grow them out there.
> As a result I was dis-allowed from going to maintain them most days and ony could sneak around at night or when she was at the Dr.


I gotcha, so he told his wife he didnt know anything about that when in fact he did? Is that what I hear?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2016)

Here's our other thread....http://rollitup.org/t/jah-earth-collective.925423/


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 7, 2016)

Damn, this thread blew up. I was just going to skim through it before my safety meeting. Half hour later, I'm still not high.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 7, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> That is true. I was telling someone today, "the stupid guy is the safest bet."


lol
I think Ill vote for him tomorrow, I was going to leave it blank instead of voting for the lesser of 2 evils as most seem to say this yr.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I gotcha, so he told his wife he didnt know anything about that when in fact he did? Is that what I hear?


Supposedly she never knew till this years run when they got jacked.
She is stuck in bed with MS, thats why she seems to be abnormally unaware.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Here's our other thread....http://rollitup.org/t/jah-earth-collective.925423/


might have to change that yellow word earth in ur link bro its really hard to read...don't wanna lose even one customer cos they say fuck it I cant read it I wont visit u know wat I mean?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 7, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> might have to change that yellow word earth in ur link bro its really hard to read...don't wanna lose even one customer cos they say fuck it I cant read it I wont visit u know wat I mean?


Yep will do chrs bro


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 7, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yep will do chrs bro


just thought id mention it cos im on a 22 inch screen and its like squinting at the sun...all green looks swet bro well done


----------



## TWS (Nov 9, 2016)

Red hat day Vons!


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Nov 9, 2016)

Man, I remember this song! Good stuff!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 10, 2016)

So the 64 regulation passed in Cali and Donald Duck, I mean Donald Flunk is the next cookoo to run the circus. As the world turns these are the days of our lives, pfffff lmfao. Keep it green!!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 10, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> So the 64 regulation passed in Cali and Donald Duck, I mean Donald Flunk is the next cookoo to run the circus. As the world turns these are the days of our lives, pfffff lmfao. Keep it green!!!!


Yeah bro a lose lose for Cali and America.
This prop 64 is a big step backward


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 10, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Yeah bro a lose lose for Cali and America.
> This prop 64 is a big step backward


I'm interested in your take on why?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm interested in your take on why?


Prop 64 will benefit the govt with taxes estimated $1Billion in the first yr.
But there are 1000 new stipulations and laws involved in it that limit and block freedom to grow and use/posses. Much worse penalty for anyone under 18.
It already was legal, all you had to do was pay once a yr for a medical card, nobody got denied one, because it helps everything.
There are several loopholes written in leaving room to ruin all the progress made over the last 20 yrs.
I REEAAAALY hope I am wrong and time will tell.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 10, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Prop 64 will benefit the govt with taxes estimated $1Billion in the first yr.
> But there are 1000 new stipulations and laws involved in it that limit and block freedom to grow and use/posses. Much worse penalty for anyone under 18.
> It already was legal, all you had to do was pay once a yr for a medical card, nobody got denied one, because it helps everything.
> There are several loopholes written in leaving room to ruin all the progress made over the last 20 yrs.
> I REEAAAALY hope I am wrong and time will tell.


Im other words dont you have to go to the docs to get a script for mj much like benzos or morphine ?
Thats a backwards step in itself IF its true


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 10, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im other words dont you have to go to the docs to get a script for mj much like benzos or morphine ?
> Thats a backwards step in itself IF its true


No that is how it used to be, and I guess you sill can.
Now anyone can use it recreational as long as you buy it at 3x street value from a legal dispensary and pay 15% or more sales tax.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 10, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> lol
> I think Ill vote for him tomorrow, I was going to leave it blank instead of voting for the lesser of 2 evils as most seem to say this yr.


I voted for Gary Johnson btw even though he had no chance.

Everyone crying about Trump in office, but what percent of those ppl voted?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 10, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I voted for Gary Johnson btw even though he had no chance.
> 
> Everyone crying about Trump in office, but what percent of those ppl voted?


Im not being a dick, just saying seems most or a majority of ppl dont like trump so why is he elected?
Either they voted for him or didnt vote against him or the ballot system is corrupt (which wouldnt surprise me)


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 10, 2016)

Trimming some Killawatt


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 10, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Trimming some KillawattView attachment 3827839


I bet you killed a few watts growing it, too.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 10, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I bet you killed a few watts growing it, too.


Haha yeah right..
Glad I pulled it early this time and avoided the herm she always gets after week 8 or 9.
Hopefully 8 weeks killawatt doesnt lose potency over the 10 week run last time.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 10, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Haha yeah right..
> Glad I pulled it early this time and avoided the herm she always gets after week 8 or 9.
> Hopefully 8 weeks killawatt doesnt lose potency over the 10 week run last time.


likely be a different type high... potency, maybe/maybe not


----------



## TWS (Nov 11, 2016)

But the again....who knows ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 11, 2016)

TWS said:


> But the again....who knows ?


Bassman


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 11, 2016)

The SHADOW knows!


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


>


Whats that a fukn quadruple headed dick?


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Whats that a fukn quadruple headed dick?


they got natures worst looking penis lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 11, 2016)

Bet it gets a hell of a nut though, like jerking off 4 times all at once lmao


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Bet it gets a hell of a nut though, like jerking off 4 times all at once lmao


tried to picture that while hes doing it at 100 mph lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 11, 2016)

machine gun jerker


----------



## slow drawl (Nov 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


>


Look at that smile...


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 11, 2016)

A few days back you guys were talking about rolling a multi strain joint {I think it was this thread}. Last night I took a pinch from each of the 9 containers in my garden and camp stashes and rolled a joint. Might not be 9 different plants, but at least 9 different pickings. Got me so high I decided to take a rain-check on my 2nd round of night hiking. Did go do a moonlight patch check before trying to smoke the 2nd half of it.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 11, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> A few days back you guys were talking about rolling a multi strain joint {I think it was this thread}. Last night I took a pinch from each of the 9 containers in my garden and camp stashes and rolled a joint. Might not be 9 different plants, but at least 9 different pickings. Got me so high I decided to take a rain-check on my 2nd round of night hiking. Did go do a moonlight patch check before trying to smoke the 2nd half of it.
> 
> View attachment 3828340


yep it was us larry...and ive just stashed 3 of those in my pocket to start the morning off....time to get really fucked up on saturday


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> yep it was us larry...and ive just stashed 3 of those in my pocket to start the morning off....time to get really fucked up on saturday


Im jealous, but at least I got a little cambodian piff to spin a joint up or ride the vaporizer with . Im having a wake and bake on the SSV now


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> yep it was us larry...and ive just stashed 3 of those in my pocket to start the morning off....time to get really fucked up on saturday


Damn Australians and your time travel. Wish it was Saturday here


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 11, 2016)

Why? Sometimes it sucks being ahead, but most times it just the same


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Why? Sometimes it sucks being ahead, but most times it just the same


College football. I'm from Texas. That should explain haha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 11, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> College football. I'm from Texas. That should explain haha


Being ahead is one of the reasons I stopped watching football all together....3AM or 7AM is a fucking shitty time to watch a game


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 11, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> College football. I'm from Texas. That should explain haha


My Noles play Boston College tonight. The only thing I dislike more than a Friday night college football game is a Thursday night game. But on the plus side, our hoops season starts tomorrow night. Basketball is my true love {if you don't count F1} as far as sport goes.


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Im jealous, but at least I got a little cambodian piff to spin a joint up or ride the vaporizer with . Im having a wake and bake on the SSV now


Glad you got some smoke. Most days I just take a couple three hits after I eat my meals. At work, and around family I don't like to be too high. But at the camp, I do get smoked up.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 11, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> Glad you got some smoke. Most days I just take a couple three hits after I eat my meals. At work, and around family I don't like to be too high. But at the camp, I do get smoked up.


I live my life in a state of highness so the people around me dont know anything different. Im NOT that guy with the squinted eyes moving at the speed of a worm


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 11, 2016)

In a hip hop mood today


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 11, 2016)

I love the vaporizer for the hash type high and the flavor, but nothing blows the head off like a good ole cone! Happy Saturday


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I love the vaporizer for the hash type high and the flavor, but nothing blows the head off like a good ole cone! Happy Saturday


I use a one hitter that looks like a cig here at work. {only smoke joints at the camp} My customers said they were staying another hour two hours ago. As soon as they really leave, I'll be having a safety meeting. Since they are paid up until midnight, if I want to ride that time clock a little it will be chill.

Wednesday night I smoked with a customer for the 1st time in the last 12 years. A very attractive young lady who comes through once a year. I will be looking forward to when she comes back through next year. Back before I was on the wagon, lots of my customers smoked out with me. Hope it doesn't become common knowledge I'm smoking again.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 11, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> I use a one hitter that looks like a cig here at work. {only smoke joints at the camp} My customers said they were staying another hour two hours ago. As soon as they really leave, I'll be having a safety meeting. Since they are paid up until midnight, if I want to ride that time clock a little it will be chill.
> 
> Wednesday night I smoked with a customer for the 1st time in the last 12 years. A very attractive young lady who comes through once a year. I will be looking forward to when she comes back through next year. Back before I was on the wagon, lots of my customers smoked out with me. Hope it doesn't become common knowledge I'm smoking again.


As long as you keep it low key with it shouldnt become common knowledge eh.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 11, 2016)

I know the type of one hitter you talk about, Ive had many of those, used to use them all the time. I have one here actually but I need another 1 hitter to go in the dugout. Joints these days as I smoke whole joints myself


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> As long as you keep it low key with it shouldnt become common knowledge eh.


Yep, I should be fine. Only four folks, {three local} know I'm off the wagon. It's just that all three of them like to talk when they are drinking. And they all like to drink.


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I know the type of one hitter you talk about, Ive had many of those, used to use them all the time. I have one here actually but I need another 1 hitter to go in the dugout. Joints these days as I smoke whole joints myself


I use the one hitter so I don't smell of smoke so bad. When you smoke a joint, the smell seems to get all over your hair and clothes. Plus I don't like getting too high at work. Like just now when my customers left. Experience has taught me to wait a few minutes before I light up. Sure enough, five minutes after the left, I heard them knocking on the back door. They had forgot something and had come back for it.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## bassman999 (Nov 11, 2016)

I like that song

LOL at the TGA promo at the end


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 12, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I like that song
> 
> LOL at the TGA promo at the end


TGA has pushed them for a minute now so kind of expect it. I didnt know about them till I started watching Weed Nerd few years back


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## DonBrennon (Nov 12, 2016)

Had a nice surprise off the postman today, cheers @eastcoastmo , they'll have to go into the 'Vault' for now tho, as my next couple of runs are already decided upon.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 12, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> Had a nice surprise off the postman today, cheers @eastcoastmo , they'll have to go into the 'Vault' for now tho, as my next couple of runs are already decided upon. View attachment 3828724


Thats my boy!!!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 12, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> Had a nice surprise off the postman today, cheers @eastcoastmo , they'll have to go into the 'Vault' for now tho, as my next couple of runs are already decided upon. View attachment 3828724


Sick dude!! That was heaps quick, so glad they arrived mate


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 12, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> My Noles play Boston College tonight. The only thing I dislike more than a Friday night college football game is a Thursday night game. But on the plus side, our hoops season starts tomorrow night. Basketball is my true love {if you don't count F1} as far as sport goes.


I like college basketball, not so much the pros.


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 12, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> I use a one hitter that looks like a cig here at work. {only smoke joints at the camp} My customers said they were staying another hour two hours ago. As soon as they really leave, I'll be having a safety meeting. Since they are paid up until midnight, if I want to ride that time clock a little it will be chill.
> 
> Wednesday night I smoked with a customer for the 1st time in the last 12 years. A very attractive young lady who comes through once a year. I will be looking forward to when she comes back through next year. Back before I was on the wagon, lots of my customers smoked out with me. Hope it doesn't become common knowledge I'm smoking again.


What do you do to have customers if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 12, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> Had a nice surprise off the postman today, cheers @eastcoastmo , they'll have to go into the 'Vault' for now tho, as my next couple of runs are already decided upon. View attachment 3828724


Papaya x blueberry??


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 12, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> What do you do to have customers if you don't mind me asking.


I'm in the space business. We rent it out by the hour, tables and chairs included. I only work when there are events scheduled, ie, customers in the building.


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 12, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> I'm in the space business. We rent it out by the hour, tables and chairs included. I only work when there are events scheduled, ie, customers in the building.


Ah I see. Florida is one of the few states I haven't visited when I was old enough to remember and between my aunt in palm beach and the pics you post I'm thinking I need to check it out. I'm in Kentucky for work right now and damn if it doesn't feel good to be back in the South and out of effin Nebraska and their No-sweet tea having asses


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 12, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> Ah I see. Florida is one of the few states I haven't visited when I was old enough to remember and between my aunt in palm beach and the pics you post I'm thinking I need to check it out. I'm in Kentucky for work right now and damn if it doesn't feel good to be back in the South and out of effin Nebraska and their No-sweet tea having asses


Some of my family moved down to West Palm Beach during the Depression to get work. My Daddy was born down there. But we are a NW Florida clan. Most of our farm was homesteaded in the 1880's.

I saw someone on TV or You Tube talking about how in Florida, the further south you go, the more Northern it is. They made their point by saying you couldn't get a glass of sweet tea in Orlando. There are major problems in the south, but even the biggest SOB will ask, "hows your Mamma and them doing?" When I joined the Navy and went up to Great Mistakes, the rudeness was such a shock to me.


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 12, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> Some of my family moved down to West Palm Beach during the Depression to get work. My Daddy was born down there. But we are a NW Florida clan. Most of our farm was homesteaded in the 1880's.
> 
> I saw someone on TV or You Tube talking about how in Florida, the further south you go, the more Northern it is. They made their point by saying you couldn't get a glass of sweet tea in Orlando. There are major problems in the south, but even the biggest SOB will ask, "hows your Mamma and them doing?" When I joined the Navy and went up to Great Mistakes, the rudeness was such a shock to me.


I still get crazy looks when I wave to a stranger or they ask me how I'm doing and I reply and ask how they are.
When I got to Kentucky I went into a store to get some beer, lady asked how I was, and being used to Nebraska I just mumbled off the same 'ol "good you" and she replied I'm well thanks for asking. Took me a minute to remember I was in the south I was so shocked and made me happy haha. Nothing like a friendly conversation with a stranger then moving about your day.

Thing is my family has been in Texas since back when Stephen F Austin and his daddy started bringing people over. But before that we came outta the Kentucky hills but idk if I still have any family left here or not. It would be so distant I doubt you could call it family. I do have some over in Tenneesssee though


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 12, 2016)

Mail came today




Cant wait to pop some new strains!
Didnt think they would come so quick, but glad they did so I dont have to stress it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 12, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Mail came today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome so that means customs doesnt hold up the shit which comes in standard letters eh?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Awesome so that means customs doesnt hold up the shit which comes in standard letters eh?


I was actually pretty sure it was going to be an issue, but I saw that Don got his today and decided to go outside and check the mail for the hell of it.
Pleasantly surprised to see a letter in there.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 12, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I was actually pretty sure it was going to be an issue, but I saw that Don got his today and decided to go outside and check the mail for the hell of it.
> Pleasantly surprised to see a letter in there.


Good to know that


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 12, 2016)

And happy for you. Should be some goodies in there


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> And happy for you. Should be some goodies in there


They came unscathed and Mo was generous with the beans!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 12, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> They came unscathed and Mo was generous with the beans!!


Yep I've received a few letters here from Easty, its really a perfectly simple and protective way to send beans I think, especially if you just send as a corrugated plastic sample, maybe with just 1 number marked on it signifying where #1 is.


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 12, 2016)

All thes peeps talking about gettin seeds today or yesterday like it's Christmas. Shrubber lucks out and wins the redraw for 1st place in the Discreet seeds comp. I'm about to come rub somebody's head for luck!
@bassman999 you got a shiny dome, you near the Bay Area? I'll be their next Sunday haha. 
For real though, anybody got a lucky rabbits foot?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yep I've received a few letters here from Easty, its really a perfectly simple and protective way to send beans I think, especially if you just send as a corrugated plastic sample, maybe with just 1 number marked on it signifying where #1 is.


Yeah no sure what that thing is, but it held up well.
My window A/C came with some of that or something like it to seal the window.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 12, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> All thes peeps talking about gettin seeds today or yesterday like it's Christmas. Shrubber lucks out and wins the redraw for 1st place in the Discreet seeds comp. I'm about to come rub somebody's head for luck!
> @bassman999 you got a shiny dome, you near the Bay Area? I'll be their next Sunday haha.
> For real though, anybody got a lucky rabbits foot?


I need to shave my head, just enough hair to look older, but I get a rash from a razor on my head.
Im about away 100 miles from the pier 39 over here in Sacramento


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 12, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I need to shave my head, just enough hair to look older, but I get a rash from a razor on my head.
> Im about away 100 miles from the pier 39 over here in Sacramento


Ah yea my bro works in San Fran but he commutes and lives on the Oaksterdamn side. He's cool, but a square when it comes to bud. 

Came through Sacramento last year when we did a job in Fairfield. I like that area a lot


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 12, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Yeah no sure what that thing is, but it held up well.
> My window A/C came with some of that or something like it to seal the window.


its corrugated plastic


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 12, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> Ah yea my bro works in San Fran but he commutes and lives on the Oaksterdamn side. He's cool, but a square when it comes to bud.
> 
> Came through Sacramento last year when we did a job in Fairfield. I like that area a lot


I hate Sac honestly, but maybe just lived here too long.
I want to try mountains or rural area.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> its corrugated plastic


Something they carry at home depot?


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 12, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I hate Sac honestly, but maybe just lived here too long.
> I want to try mountains or rural area.


I want talking about Fairfield every morning I walked out of my room it was beautiful
 
First pic was from my snap chat. I actually enjoy that app


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 12, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Something they carry at home depot?


yeah they sell it in big sheets


----------



## eddy600 (Nov 13, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I hate Sac honestly, but maybe just lived here too long.
> I want to try mountains or rural area.


 Thats what's nice about disability they deposit one of my checks on the fourth Wednesday of the month and two on the first,you can live any where without having to worry about working.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 14, 2016)

Check your boy out!!! I never win shit, so maybe things are flipping

Hey Vnsmkr,

I'm happy to tell you that you're the winner of our Halloween Competition! Seed worth more than $750 USD will soon be on their way to you! 








Humboldt Seeds – Blue Dream – 3 FEM
Sensi Seeds – Northern Lights – 3 FEM
Reserva Privada – Purple OG #18 – 5 FEM
Royal Queen Seeds – Lemon Haze – 1 FEM
Dutch Passion – Think Different – 7 FEM
Dr Krippling – Incredible Bulk – 1 FEM
Advanced Seeds – Auto Jack Herer – 10 FEM
Green House Seeds – Super Lemon Haze - 3 FEM
Heavyweight Seeds – Fast & Vast Auto – 5 FEM
Flash Seeds – Purple Mazar – 8 FEM
Auto Seeds – Candy Kush – 3 FEM
VIP Seeds – Landysh – 3 FEM
Fast Buds – Green Crack - 10FEM
White Label Seeds – Northern Lights Auto – 5 FEM
Ministry of Cannabis – Auto Blueberry Domina – 2 FEM
Sweet Seeds – Big Devil XL Auto – 4 FEM
Original Sensible Seed Company – Pineapple Slick – 3 FEM
Paradise Seeds – Auto Acid – 5 FEM


----------



## WV: Jetson (Nov 14, 2016)

Congrats! That's a lot of beans...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 14, 2016)

WV: Jetson said:


> Congrats! That's a lot of beans...


Thats just a drop in the hat for a seed junkie, I'm usually ordering full packs . Thanks


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Check your boy out!!! I never win shit, so maybe things are flipping
> 
> Hey Vnsmkr,
> 
> ...


Holy fuck dude awesome!


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Check your boy out!!! I never win shit, so maybe things are flipping
> 
> Hey Vnsmkr,
> 
> ...


Jackpot! Congratulations to you man! What's that like 90 seeds? All fems as well. Super jealous, but in a good way


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 14, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Jackpot! Congratulations to you man! What's that like 90 seeds? All fems as well. Super jealous, but in a good way


Yeah theres a few keepers in there. Definitely nothing wrong with a pile a free beans


----------



## WindyCityKush (Nov 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Definitely nothing wrong with a pile a free beans


More like a mountain lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 14, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> More like a mountain lol


well I won't knock em as they are free, but 80% I wouldnt wipe my ass with, LMAO, just being truthful. I am happy to win em though


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Check your boy out!!! I never win shit, so maybe things are flipping
> 
> Hey Vnsmkr,
> 
> ...


So you're the scallywag whose head I need to come rub for luck haha


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Check your boy out!!! I never win shit, so maybe things are flipping
> 
> Hey Vnsmkr,
> 
> ...





Vnsmkr said:


> well I won't knock em as they are free, but 80% I wouldnt wipe my ass with, LMAO, just being truthful. I am happy to win em though


I feel ya on that, i entered for the blue dream(already have a 5 pak) and the purp og, wasnt to sure about the others, is that mazar an auto too?


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks @eastcoastmo. Hooked up fat. I'm excited to try the Candyland x nightcap. Feel like a dick I haven't been in here in a minute. Apparently watch this thread don't do a damn thing sometimes.


----------



## slow drawl (Nov 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Check your boy out!!! I never win shit, so maybe things are flipping
> 
> Hey Vnsmkr,
> 
> ...


Hell yeah man, it's nice to win something. Got a shit load of autos to work with. 
I'd be real happy with 1,2,3 and 8 and a couple of those autos to try.


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 14, 2016)

Too cool about the free beans. Congrats man. Maybe you can make some semiautomatics if any of those autos are regulars.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 14, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> Too cool about the free beans. Congrats man. Maybe you can make some semiautomatics if any of those autos are regulars.


Lol go bug those guys down the road, Smith & Wesson. lol Maybe my good buddy Ruger?


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 14, 2016)

U dont want the autos do ya lol


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 14, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> U dont want the autos do ya lol


I have never had any luck with autos. I know lots of folks who have, but not me. Mine where larfy as fuck. No stank either. I was pissed since they took up good veg space.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 14, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I have never had any luck with autos. I know lots of folks who have, but not me. Mine where larfy as fuck. No stank either. I was pissed since they took up good veg space.


Same here grew 5 got a combined 35 g.if im lucky together although one was quite nice smoke
I wouldnt say no to free autos to muck around with tho lol
Vn done well with some of those fems for sure tho
Id do the blue dream and reserva prada strain for sure


----------



## mushroom head (Nov 14, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Same here grew 5 got a combined 35 g.if im lucky together although one was quite nice smoke
> I wouldnt say no to free autos to muck around with tho lol
> Vn done well with some of those fems for sure tho
> Id do the blue dream and reserva prada strain for sure


They definitely need to be babied. I've had slim luck with autos but have managed to pull a couple oz off my biggest one.


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 14, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Same here grew 5 got a combined 35 g.if im lucky together although one was quite nice smoke
> I wouldnt say no to free autos to muck around with tho lol
> Vn done well with some of those fems for sure tho
> Id do the blue dream and reserva prada strain for sure


Really? I got 59grams off an Afghan Kush Ryder that got root rot couple weeks before it was done. Didn't even get to reach its full potential. Feel like I could at least got a QP off it had that not happened. Grew it hydro under some a Mars Reflector LED


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 14, 2016)

mushroom head said:


> They definitely need to be babied. I've had slim luck with autos but have managed to pull a couple oz off my biggest one.


Yep for sure
If still like to try more see if i can get more yields...i have a pack of star ryder waiting for off season in my tent


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 14, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> Really? I got 59grams off an Afghan Kush Ryder that got root rot couple weeks before it was done. Didn't even get to reach its full potential. Feel like I could at least got a QP off it had that not happened. Grew it hydro under some a Mars Reflector LED


Its prob the fact i only used a T5 setup


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 14, 2016)

Man seems like it's luck of the draw with autos. I heard qp stories which I believe totally and heard a few shit stories. I will give the autos praise for the fact that when I started growing I was able to have some homegrown alot sooner than usual. Now I wouldn't ever fool with them. Actually I try ed germinating all my freebie autos I didn't get a single one up. I was kinda pissed but more pissed my lemon cake from moxie died. Poor girl.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 14, 2016)

I usually use my time wisely with a nice reg selection (or a fem), but usually a worthy fem.


slow drawl said:


> Hell yeah man, it's nice to win something. Got a shit load of autos to work with.
> I'd be real happy with 1,2,3 and 8 and a couple of those autos to try.


1, 3, 4 are worthy, rest are shat...yeah fck greenhouse seeds, thats a piece of shit if there is one


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I usually use my time wisely with a nice reg selection (or a fem), but usually a worthy fem.
> 
> 1, 3, 4 are worthy, rest are shat...yeah fck greenhouse seeds, thats a piece of shit if there is one


Good morning buddy!


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I usually use my time wisely with a nice reg selection (or a fem), but usually a worthy fem.
> 
> 1, 3, 4 are worthy, rest are shat...yeah fck greenhouse seeds, thats a piece of shit if there is one


You don't like greenhouse?? Why not if ya don't mind me asking. I had some Himalaya Gold beans from them and the only one i germed, popped and was going strong before the cops took it and it's seed bretheren


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 14, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> You don't like greenhouse?? Why not if ya don't mind me asking. I had some Himalaya Gold beans from them and the only one i germed, popped and was going strong before the cops took it and it's seed bretheren


Greenhouse is JUNK....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 14, 2016)

I wouldnt give it away as freebies


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 14, 2016)

Well Vnsmkr took the words outta my mouth. I have nothing good to say about in house so I won't say anything at all, except they are money grubbers. Ok that's all lol


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I wouldnt give it away as freebies


But Why? Cause I really want to try that King's Kush but now you got me all timid Timmy over here


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 14, 2016)

Ive had a go with ghs seeds here and they all fell right on their fucking faces, most didnt even germ, and that was a selection 1/2 dozen "crosses". Dont waste your time there, there's alot of other banks out there which have quality, they are NOT one


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 14, 2016)

Arjan is a damn crook. Taking landrace and breeding it to his garbage. What a terd burgler. That's how landrace is lost.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 14, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Arjan is a damn crook. Taking landrace and breeding it to his garbage. What a term burgler. That's how landrace is lost.


going around tossing his shit out in all those places, fucking up the genepool! dumb motherfucker


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> going around tossing his shit out in all those places, fucking up the genepool! dumb motherfucker


It pissed me off. Then his boys and him steal seeds in the videos if u watch. I'd knock him cock eyed plucking my landrace beans, fucking dirty dildo is what he is.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 14, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> It pissed me off. Then his boys and him steal seeds in the videos if u watch. I'd knock him cock eyed plucking my landrace beans, fucking dirty dildo is what he is.


Throwing his knowledge while they steal beans talking about flushing, fucking moron. Time for a subject change I guess


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 14, 2016)

U still listen to kmk? @Vnsmkr


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 14, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> U still listen to kmk? @Vnsmkr


kmk?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 14, 2016)

kottonmouth kings? I like their beat, I don't pay attention to the music I guess. They rock that shit?


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> kottonmouth kings? I like their beat, I don't pay attention to the music I guess. They rock that shit?


Used to be a good band. I grew up with their old music like high society and royal highness albums. They still are some of my favorite tunes but it's stoner music all about smoking weed. Some people hate that shit. In cali I was out casted for liking kmk. I never gave 2 fucks or a shit about what people think about me tho. Still the same to this day lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 14, 2016)

One day we'll meet, sound like me, never gave 2 fucks about what people thought or think about me


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 14, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Arjan is a damn crook. Taking landrace and breeding it to his garbage. What a terd burgler. That's how landrace is lost.


Landraces are another type I'm looking at running here soon. Any experiance with some good ones from good breeders? I really want a Thai landrace to try. I'm a big fan of sativas although my tent space isn't haha. @vnsm you probably know a good one with were you're at in the world haha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 14, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> Landraces are another type I'm looking at running here soon. Any experiance with some good ones from good breeders? I really want a Thai landrace to try. I'm a big fan of sativas although my tent space isn't haha. @vnsm you probably know a good one with were you're at in the world haha


World of Seeds and Real Seed Company are solid
https://therealseedcompany.com/products.php
http://www.worldofseeds.eu/


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 14, 2016)

Wos is good yep


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 14, 2016)

It's not worth it. You'd spend all day worrying. I like what I like, and if u don't that's cool brother man is my attitude. I'm sure we will meet one day brother and we will have all the tpr rosin and goodies I have to offer at that point. It will be a great day that shall be marked by a dmt session aswell. Lmfao


----------



## jrock420 (Nov 14, 2016)

Oh and just to be clear the new kmk music is horrible from someone who grew up with their first albums. They are officially sellouts. Sucks but money changes folks no doubt!


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> World of Seeds and Real Seed Company are solid
> https://therealseedcompany.com/products.php
> http://www.worldofseeds.eu/


Hells Yea. I'd like to make my own Thai sticks like back in the day. It would trip my pops out if I showed up with one haha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 14, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Oh and just to be clear the new kmk music is horrible from someone who grew up with their first albums. They are officially sellouts. Sucks but money changes folks no doubt!


Yep the old stuff is cool.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 14, 2016)

eddy600 said:


> Thats what's nice about disability they deposit one of my checks on the fourth Wednesday of the month and two on the first,you can live any where without having to worry about working.


They dont give me enough to pay rent in the ghetto!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 14, 2016)

Who has the real SLH seeds then if not GHS?
I was planning to buy some.
Ran it from clone 2 different times ( one just now curing) and liked it alot.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 14, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> Hells Yea. I'd like to make my own Thai sticks like back in the day. It would trip my pops out if I showed up with one haha


They still sell some disguised thai sticks here by wrapping up some shitty little buds onto stalks with red string. Such a fkn pita to get the string off. LMAO, you get lucky once in a while and get some mind blower (as it does exist), but mainly its just crap


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 14, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Thanks @eastcoastmo. Hooked up fat. I'm excited to try the Candyland x nightcap. Feel like a dick I haven't been in here in a minute. Apparently watch this thread don't do a damn thing sometimes.


Boss!! Very happy they arrived man, cheers for letting me know and I know you'll find some dank in the candyland cross, as well as the others too  

@Vnsmkr damn brother, great score with those beans hey! That purple og 18 and the sensi NL are fire


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 14, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Who has the real SLH seeds then if not GHS?
> I was planning to buy some.
> Ran it from clone 2 different times ( one just now curing) and liked it alot.


GHS made SLH, they just didn't make the SSH that went into it, that was Shanti


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 14, 2016)

@eastcoastmo whats up with these beans? I saw you sent out a blueberry x papaya and I really like papaya. I don't have the cash at the moment, but if you have any left and could reserve some for me that would be awesome!! Papaya was the first strain my late brother and I got together, we wanted to do some crosses as well, so it holds a special lil place in my heart


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 14, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> GHS made SLH, they just didn't make the SSH that went into it, that was Shanti


So is their SLH any good?
I have a few in my cart @TSSC along with Strawberry Haze Lemon Skunk.
I do that, put a few tings in a cart and look at it for a few weeks while I think it over.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 14, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> GHS made SLH, they just didn't make the SSH that went into it, that was Shanti


Wat fems u got avail mate pm me if u have to 
..i know theres gestapo around sometimes


----------



## shorelineOG (Nov 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> They still sell some disguised thai sticks here by wrapping up some shitty little buds onto stalks with red string. Such a fkn pita to get the string off. LMAO, you get lucky once in a while and get some mind blower (as it does exist), but mainly its just crap


Are you offering any Vietnamese strains at the seed bank?


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 14, 2016)

Reminds me ^^ got a link for the bank ?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 14, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> So is their SLH any good?
> I have a few in my cart @TSSC along with Strawberry Haze Lemon Skunk.
> I do that, put a few tings in a cart and look at it for a few weeks while I think it over.


Their SLH is probably the only strain of theirs that's worth growing, there are a few pheno's but they are all worth it imo. I've still got a couple in my bank that I want to pop eventually! 



ruby fruit said:


> Wat fems u got avail mate pm me if u have to
> ..i know theres gestapo around sometimes


Sorry brother, I'm all out now, they went pretty quickly hey! I barely kept enough for myself lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 14, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> @eastcoastmo whats up with these beans? I saw you sent out a blueberry x papaya and I really like papaya. I don't have the cash at the moment, but if you have any left and could reserve some for me that would be awesome!! Papaya was the first strain my late brother and I got together, we wanted to do some crosses as well, so it holds a special lil place in my heart


G'day bud, I'll have to have another look but I'm pretty sure they may have all gone. Leave it with me and I'll check!


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 14, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> So is their SLH any good?
> I have a few in my cart @TSSC along with Strawberry Haze Lemon Skunk.
> I do that, put a few tings in a cart and look at it for a few weeks while I think it over.


I do the same damn thing haha


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 14, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> G'day bud, I'll have to have another look but I'm pretty sure they may have all gone. Leave it with me and I'll check!


Thanks man! Appreciate it. I got jaded with this site for awhile and I'm starting to feel better about getting back on it with breeders and growers like most the peeps on this thread.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 14, 2016)

shorelineOG said:


> Are you offering any Vietnamese strains at the seed bank?


I don't have anything which is worked currently, its all over the charts. See what we can come up with in the future though because I have access to a bit.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 14, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Reminds me ^^ got a link for the bank ?


The guy who is going to build it was confirmed this morning I believe, to be announced asap.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 14, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> Thanks man! Appreciate it. I got jaded with this site for awhile and I'm starting to feel better about getting back on it with breeders and growers like most the peeps on this thread.


Yeah I know what you mean hey, only a few people keep me on here too!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 14, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> So is their SLH any good?
> I have a few in my cart @TSSC along with Strawberry Haze Lemon Skunk.
> I do that, put a few tings in a cart and look at it for a few weeks while I think it over.


We've got a cross which is "Gravy" Chernobyl x SLHz; I am assuming its a pheno similar to Slymer which reeks of the colonels gravy (KFC ). There might be a few packs left. Do you have IG @bassman999 ?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> We've got a cross which is "Gravy" Chernobyl x SLHz; I am assuming its a pheno similar to Slymer which reeks of the colonels gravy (KFC ). There might be a few packs left. Do you have IG @bassman999 ?


That sounds like a great mix, but the Slymer from another member here smells like lime to me.


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> We've got a cross which is "Gravy" Chernobyl x SLHz; I am assuming its a pheno similar to Slymer which reeks of the colonels gravy (KFC ). There might be a few packs left. *Do you have IG *@bassman999 ?


I sure do!!! Hahaha


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 14, 2016)

If you haven't heard this band I promise it's worth your time to check out. Their album "Dear Science" and "Seeds" are definitely play all the way through albums in my opinion


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 14, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> That sounds like a great mix, but the Slymer from another member here smells like lime to me.


Yeah this one smells like gravy, no limes here, *looks* very similar to Slymer to me


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 14, 2016)

IG is @jahearthcollective420


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 14, 2016)

What strain would smell like fish guts ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 14, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> What strain would smell like fish guts ?


Dunno, not come across that one yet


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Wat fems u got avail mate pm me if u have to
> *..i know theres gestapo around sometimes*


Y'all want my bonifdes I got a couple newspaper links you can see. Or I'll just give you my name and you can google it. I've already been to jail cause I kept my mouth shut.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 15, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> Y'all want my bonifdes I got a couple newspaper links you can see. Or I'll just give you my name and you can google it. I've already been to jail cause I kept my mouth shut.


he's talking about the moderators . you're cool brah


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> he's talking about the moderators . you're cool brah


Haha I figured he was talking about other people. Just letting y'all peeps know I'm not out to fuck anybody. I take my licks like a man and keep on. they knew I knew all the big players in my town so about once a week I'd get pulled out the tank to watch two country bumpkins do their version of good cop/bad cop. I did get laughs and cigs out of it all till they realized I was making street names up and fuckin with em


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 15, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> Y'all want my bonifdes I got a couple newspaper links you can see. Or I'll just give you my name and you can google it. I've already been to jail cause I kept my mouth shut.


Yeah moderators im talking bout lol
One in particular 
All gd brah i roll with the best of them not el homo like some on here tho


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 15, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> Y'all want my bonifdes I got a couple newspaper links you can see. Or I'll just give you my name and you can google it. I've already been to jail cause I kept my mouth shut.


Dont give me a name it will ruin the image i got if ya in me head lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 15, 2016)

el homo fruit, its set


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 15, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Dont give me a name it will ruin the image i got if ya in me head lol


Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## slow drawl (Nov 15, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> So is their SLH any good?
> I have a few in my cart @TSSC along with Strawberry Haze Lemon Skunk.
> I do that, put a few tings in a cart and look at it for a few weeks while I think it over.


I grew a SLH from them this season...great smoke. Ordered 3 fems only 1 came up, but did well.
A bit of botrytis in a few large dense colas.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 15, 2016)

slow drawl said:


> I grew a SLH from them this season...great smoke. Ordered 3 fems only 1 came up, but did well.
> A bit of botrytis in a few large dense colas.


A few now have said poor germs for them 
Is there a different breeder version thats good?


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Nov 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah this one smells like gravy, no limes here, *looks* very similar to Slymer to me


"Slymer" is just another name for "the golden ticket" I remember a long time ago on sub's IG, he wrote about it


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 15, 2016)

Mason Jar 92705 said:


> "Slymer" is just another name for "the golden ticket" I remember a long time ago on sub's IG, he wrote about it


Thats new info to me nice!
you hear so many names and rebranding lol


----------



## slow drawl (Nov 15, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> A few now have said poor germs for them
> Is there a different breeder version thats good?


Dunno


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 15, 2016)

slow drawl said:


> Dunno


Ill do some more research


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 18, 2016)

So in my lil journey for work I came across a spot on the interstate in Missouri and there was a sign for a "drug checkpoint ahead". Never saw one but apparently they tried to do them but they were ruled unconstitutional so now they put up the signs to see who freaks out and gets off at the next exit. Just some more weak ass cop shit. But FYI to anyone who happens to come through there


----------



## Jah Earth Collective (Nov 18, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> So in my lil journey for work I came across a spot on the interstate in Missouri and there was a sign for a "drug checkpoint ahead". Never saw one but apparently they tried to do them but they were ruled unconstitutional so now they put up the signs to see who freaks out and gets off at the next exit. Just some more weak ass cop shit. But FYI to anyone who happens to come through there


That's how those with bent ego's work mon. Just got to be thinking in other ways, ways they arent capable


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 18, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> So in my lil journey for work I came across a spot on the interstate in Missouri and there was a sign for a "drug checkpoint ahead". Never saw one but apparently they tried to do them but they were ruled unconstitutional so now they put up the signs to see who freaks out and gets off at the next exit. Just some more weak ass cop shit. But FYI to anyone who happens to come through there


They look anything like this?


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 20, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> So in my lil journey for work I came across a spot on the interstate in Missouri and there was a sign for a "drug checkpoint ahead". Never saw one but apparently they tried to do them but they were ruled unconstitutional so now they put up the signs to see who freaks out and gets off at the next exit. Just some more weak ass cop shit. But FYI to anyone who happens to come through there


I saw something like this on the news years ago. There was no drug checkpoint, but they did stop the cars that turned around. People need to remember their rights. If they search after you tell them no, whatever they find can be thrown out if you have a good lawyer.


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 20, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> They look anything like this?View attachment 3834089


It looked more like the lil pop up signs you usually see for road work. But it said drug checkpoint ahead and the even had one in Spanish


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 20, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> I saw something like this on the news years ago. There was no drug checkpoint, but they did stop the cars that turned around. People need to remember their rights. If they search after you tell them no, whatever they find can be thrown out if you have a good lawyer.


What if the cop says you didnt refuse, its my experience that cops dont lie...well that's what the judges say at least...


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 20, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> What if the cop says you didnt refuse, its my experience that cops dont lie...well that's what the judges say at least...


This is why a friend of mine always has his phone turned to record mode if he hets pulled over or thinks theres a drink/drive station ahead


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> This is why a friend of mine always has his phone turned to record mode if he hets pulled over or thinks theres a drink/drive station ahead


"If you stay ready you aint got to get ready."
Lyrics from Suga Free


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> This is why a friend of mine always has his phone turned to record mode if he hets pulled over or thinks theres a drink/drive station ahead


I was in LAX catching a connecting flight today and saw one heading to Sydney and thought of your Aussie self. None of them would promise to rub your head for luck for me though.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 21, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> I was in LAX catching a connecting flight today and saw one heading to Sydney and thought of your Aussie self. None of them would promise to rub your head for luck for me though.


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 26, 2016)

What's going on guys?

Here is some "Classical" music. Most of the guys are from Rome and Athens. Georgia, that is.


----------



## Jah Earth Collective (Nov 26, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> What's going on guys?
> 
> Here is some "Classical" music. Most of the guys are from Rome and Athens. Georgia, that is.


Just another day in paradise . Hope all is well in Larry Land


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 26, 2016)

Jah Earth Collective said:


> Just another day in paradise . Hope all is well in Larry Land


My customers are out of here, I've had my safety meeting and my beloved Noles are ahead of the hated Gators. Not too bad.


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 26, 2016)

@Jah Earth Collective, good to see you are up and running. Was just having a convo with eastcoastmo about possible arrival date of seeds. Pretty stoked about them.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 26, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> My customers are out of here, I've had my safety meeting and my beloved Noles are ahead of the hated Gators. Not too bad.


Nice one, when I watched ball I liked Florida State next to LSU. I see on the other thread your wife is improving daily, thats great news.


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Nice one, when I watched ball I liked Florida State next to LSU. I see on the other thread your wife is improving daily, thats great news.


LSU is my favorite SEC team. Would love to catch a game in Baton Rouge.

And it is my Mom who had the strokes. She's 88, but seems to have overed them without many long term effects other than confusion and weakness.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 26, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> LSU is my favorite SEC team. Would love to catch a game in Baton Rouge.
> 
> And it is my Mom who had the strokes. She's 88, but seems to have overed them without many long term effects other than confusion and weakness.


Right right, glad to hear MOM is ok! Games in BR are something to remember for sure, have been to quite a few games there


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 26, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> @Jah Earth Collective, good to see you are up and running. Was just having a convo with eastcoastmo about possible arrival date of seeds. Pretty stoked about them.


Just finished one of eastcoast's 'blue lime pie x sinmints', and I hit her with some chernobyl pollen and got some more beans . You'll love em.

I let one Chernobyl male go about a week after pods opened up and I got a handfull (15) of seeds, just letting them go au naturale without painting any pollen myself. Also got 10 Chernobyl x Chernobyl


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 26, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Just finished one of eastcoast's 'blue lime pie x sinmints', and I hit her with some chernobyl pollen and got some more beans . You'll love em.


Mine are going to be Shark Shock X Blueberry, and Powernap X Sinmint Cookies. I'll use a few of them for the Spring crop, hopefully making some seeds to use in the full season crop.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 26, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> Mine are going to be Shark Shock X Blueberry, and Powernap X Sinmint Cookies. I'll use a few of them for the Spring crop, hopefully making some seeds to use in the full season crop.


Nice, I too have some of those. Should be a nice addition to the rest of your garden


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 26, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> LSU is my favorite SEC team. Would love to catch a game in Baton Rouge.
> 
> And it is my Mom who had the strokes. She's 88, but seems to have overed them without many long term effects other than confusion and weakness.


Fuck LSU they just beat my Aggies lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 26, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> Fuck LSU they just beat my Aggies lol


I dont even watch football anymore but fuck some Aggies, LMAO. My father was from Dallas so my grandfather used to watch Univ of Texas. I grew up in Lowsiana and was always/will always be an LSU fan


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I dont even watch football anymore but fuck some Aggies, LMAO. My father was from Dallas so my grandfather used to watch Univ of Texas. I grew up in Lowsiana and was always/will always be an LSU fan


My girl watches football, but I dont...go figure.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 27, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> My girl watches football, but I dont...go figure.


As long as you keep getting her beer you should be fine.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> As long as you keep getting her beer you should be fine.


Lol
I like sports I am good at, or was before I couldnt play anymore, tennis, bowling, basketball, gymnastics (womens ), track....


----------



## DonBrennon (Nov 27, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Lol
> I like sports I am good at, or was before I couldnt play anymore, tennis, bowling, basketball, gymnastics (womens ), track....


pah..........Cricket and football(the game ya play with ya feet, not ya hands) are the only sports worthy of note, ask the Jamaican's if ya don't believe me...........pmsl

On a side note, the nick name 'Don Brennon' is directly related to my inability to play football(long story)


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> pah..........Cricket and football(the game ya play with ya feet, not ya hands) are the only sports worthy of note, ask the Jamaican's if ya don't believe me...........pmsl
> 
> On a side note, the nick name 'Don Brennon' is directly related to my inability to play football(long story)


In school I was always the fastest runner.
I set the school record in 7th grade
I was tall and so thin then...6'1" and 135-140 lbs FFS


----------



## DonBrennon (Nov 27, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> In school I was always the fastest runner.
> I set the school record in 7th grade
> I was tall and so thin then...6'1" and 135-140 lbs FFS


I was quick, there was always someone quicker.................But, I was the only fucker at school who could do the 'Fosbery Flop' properly, no chance I could do shit like that now, makes me dizzy thinking about it.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 27, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> I was quick, there was always someone quicker.................But, I was the only fucker at school who could do the 'Fosbery Flop' properly, no chance I could do shit like that now, makes me dizzy thinking about it.


They threatened to disqualify me for doing the Fosbury Flop in sixth grade, lol

I just smirked.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 27, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> I was quick, there was always someone quicker.................But, I was the only fucker at school who could do the 'Fosbery Flop' properly, no chance I could do shit like that now, makes me dizzy thinking about it.


I learnt something ..never knew what a fosbery flop was lol
I was never good at speed running javelin and discus was where i made records for under 16
Least someone else likes cricket here 
Cmon aussies


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

I never did high ump, but long jump I could do well.
They might say white guys cant jump, but I could!
I wasnt much good at B-Ball, but I could slam dunk and get my elbow over the rim

I got injured once trying a freethrow line dunk...I wasnt Jordan lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 27, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I never did high ump, but long jump I could do well.
> They might say white guys cant jump, but I could!
> I wasnt much good at B-Ball, but I could slam dunk and get my elbow over the rim
> 
> I got injured once trying a freethrow line dunk...I wasnt Jordan lol


Ha..thats one sport im hopeless or never really tried
Gimme a beer pong ball ill slam it in everytime...gimme a step ladder and all the time in the world ill still miss from inside the 3 pt line


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ha..thats one sport im hopeless or never really tried
> Gimme a beer pong ball ill slam it in everytime...gimme a step ladder and all the time in the world ill still miss from inside the 3 pt line


I was a professional drinker too.
Nobody ever beat me downing beer weather in a can cup or bottle.
I dont have tonsils and that might be why.
40 oz beer in one sip, like 18 seconds I think.
I dont drink much at all anymore though after best friend died in DUI accident


----------



## bi polar express (Nov 27, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I was a professional drinker too.
> Nobody ever beat me downing beer weather in a can cup or bottle.
> I dont have tonsils and that might be why.
> 40 oz beer in one sip, like 18 seconds I think.
> I dont drink much at all anymore though after best friend died in DUI accident


Holy fuck man an 18 second beer just one and I would be fuckin hammered


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I was a professional drinker too.
> Nobody ever beat me downing beer weather in a can cup or bottle.
> I dont have tonsils and that might be why.
> 40 oz beer in one sip, like 18 seconds I think.
> I dont drink much at all anymore though after best friend died in DUI accident


We were into these fucking monster funnels with like 4" tubes, that would hold a 12 pack of cans. Fucking ignorant shit now that I think back


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> We were into these fucking monster funnels with like 4" tubes, that would hold a 12 pack of cans. Fucking ignorant shit now that I think back


I once beer bonged a fifth of jack, never again


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I once beer bonged a fifth of jack, never again


Yeah I was into pints of jack in high school, I used to slam em and then go fall on my face, wake up in puke pools on my face, you get the picture. Rough shit that jack


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I once beer bonged a fifth of jack, never again


Still fukn laughing at this, We were dumb as kids eh!!!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 27, 2016)

I should slow down ..i drank 6 pack of beam cans and then 20 375ml full strength beers afterwards 
Woke up slight headache that disappeared after 30 mins 
Its not an everyday thing for me but its not uncommon for me to do that once a week on a saturday 
We havnt and i accept responsibility of it to..we havnt giving our kids the tight mindset when it comes to drinking at early age because they see us parents get on it so want to do the same as they hit drinking age and just before


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

bi polar express said:


> Holy fuck man an 18 second beer just one and I would be fuckin hammered


I pound a 40 once and got puled over running a red light sideways making a left turn in my 5.0 5 minutes later with suspended license, expired tags, no insurance and the sheriffs underage daughter in the car by 8 sheriffs while thy were investigating a murder that happened prior friday at that time.
They brought put her mom and she threatened to have her husband kill me.
They ended up letting me go after failing breathalyzer saying I wasnt intoxicated.
They didnt find the weed the daughter hid under the backseat.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

Yeah we were all crazy
I used to drink a 6 pack of 40s or a few 24 packs of cans regularly.
I went to the hospital with issues after quitting cold turkey.
I did lasting damage to my body with that drinking.


----------



## bi polar express (Nov 27, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I pound a 40 once and got puled over running a red light sideways making a left turn in my 5.0 5 minutes later with suspended license, expired tags, no insurance and the sheriffs underage daughter in the car by 8 sheriffs while thy were investigating a murder that happened prior friday at that time.
> They brought put her mom and she threatened to have her husband kill me.
> They ended up letting me go after failing breathalyzer saying I wasnt intoxicated.
> They didnt find the weed the daughter hid under the backseat.


Had a cop knock on our car window we had passed out in drinking/smoking pipe and bag laying on the center console cop says we had reports of gun shots in the park im gonna park here an watch you drive off for home


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ha..thats one sport im hopeless or never really tried
> Gimme a beer pong ball ill slam it in everytime...gimme a step ladder and all the time in the world ill still miss from inside the 3 pt line


I hit the ball on the rim and landed on my head lol, I was actually kinda close.
Close to dying lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 27, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Yeah we were all crazy
> I used to drink a 6 pack of 40s or a few 24 packs of cans regularly.
> I went to the hospital with issues after quitting cold turkey.
> I did lasting damage to my body with that drinking.


My bp is fucked cos of damage from drinking spirits and being a prescription drug addict for 5 yrs...hence i keep the heavy drinking to a social saturday with friends now and try and have 5 days no alcohol a week at least


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> My bp is fucked cos of damage from drinking spirits and being a prescription drug addict for 5 yrs...hence i keep the heavy drinking to a social saturday with friends now and try and have 5 days no alcohol a week at least


Maybe thats why my bp is erratic?
Sometimes normal sometimes high
Heart palpitations also


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 27, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Yeah we were all crazy
> I used to drink a 6 pack of 40s or a few 24 packs of cans regularly.
> I went to the hospital with issues after quitting cold turkey.
> I did lasting damage to my body with that drinking.


Lol after slamming a litre bottle of wild turkey when 17 i thought i had gone home and was sleeping in the laundry of my mums then house...woke up to cops and a scared old lady thinking i had attempted a break n enter.
Took a bit of talking to get out of that one


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Lol after slamming a litre bottle of wild turkey when 17 i thought i had gone home and was sleeping in the laundry of my mums then house...woke up to cops and a scared old lady thinking i had attempted a break n enter.
> Took a bit of talking to get out of that one


Yeah I used to wake up random places and usually drove there, sooo lucky I never killed anyone!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 27, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Maybe thats why my bp is erratic?
> Sometimes normal sometimes high
> Heart palpitations also


It def contributed to it.
I take 2 tablets daily to control it now although when stressed bad it jumps really high..160/96 2 weeks ago after an incident with a family member
Get it looked at bro fuck palpations..scary shit


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> It def contributed to it.
> I take 2 tablets daily to control it now although when stressed bad it jumps really high..160/96 2 weeks ago after an incident with a family member
> Get it looked at bro fuck palpations..scary shit


They say I have anxiety attacks, I said wouldnt you if your heart was tripping out.I used to take meds, but opted for drinking cessation and diet change with my gym 3 hrs daily schedule.
Originally I was taking Lisinopril (spelling) but quit with side effects.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 27, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> They say I have anxiety attacks, I said wouldnt you if your heart was tripping out.I used to take meds, but opted for drinking cessation and diet change with my gym 3 hrs daily schedule.
> Originally I was taking Lisinopril (spelling) but quit with side effects.


I would be going to a doc getting it checked bro
A different doc if ine says its anxiety without wanting to check ur bp


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I would be going to a doc getting it checked bro
> A different doc if ine says its anxiety without wanting to check ur bp


Most Drs suck esp if its Medicare paid
Tired of them treating me like a schitzo


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 27, 2016)

I've had my runins with booze, glad I survived. I stick to beer, buds n babes now. 

Those babes will kill you too if you aren't careful...


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I've had my runins with booze, glad I survived. I stick to beer, buds n babes now.
> 
> Those babes will kill you too if you aren't careful...


I have done meth, coke, heroin, opiates of all sorts. LSD, mescaline, Ayahuasca, Kratom, and alcohol. I have to say the most destructive of them was alcohol.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I've had my runins with booze, glad I survived. I stick to beer, buds n babes now.
> 
> Those babes will kill you too if you aren't careful...


Yeah I havent had liquor in 6 yrs now and I still miss scotch and Hennessey.
I drink red wine occasionally, and a single 12 or 16 oz beer daily now and no more.
Buds daily all day
Babes...too nuch trouble so stick to one now and still too much trouble


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I have done meth, coke, heroin, opiates of all sorts. LSD, mescaline, Ayahuasca, Kratom, and alcohol. I have to say the most destructive of them was alcohol.


I have done several of those mentioned and I think the Meth did some major damage possibly to my heart and probably my brain.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 27, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I have done meth, coke, heroin, opiates of all sorts. LSD, mescaline, Ayahuasca, Kratom, and alcohol. I have to say the most destructive of them was alcohol.


The whole truth is that I'd like to try that entire list- not at once! I want to do it safely, to explore the experience. I do NOT want to do any of them enough to get hooked. 

The glaring exception is tobacco. THAT shit is just nasty!


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 27, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Yeah I havent had liquor in 6 yrs now and I still miss scotch and Hennessey.
> I drink red wine occasionally, and a single 12 or 16 oz beer daily now and no more.
> Buds daily all day
> Babes...too nuch trouble so stick to one now and still too much trouble


Re babes; I hear that!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Re babes; I hear that!


I have all girls here as I know Vnsmkr said he does, so 3 periods at once is too much sometimes.

I quit the cigs also and that was the easiest thing I quit honestly


----------



## Jah Earth Collective (Nov 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The whole truth is that I'd like to try that entire list- not at once! I want to do it safely, to explore the experience. I do NOT want to do any of them enough to get hooked.
> 
> The glaring exception is tobacco. THAT shit is just nasty!


Never had any ayahuasca, kratom,or heroin, but enough of the rest of that list to make up for it. Only weed and wine for me these days, and a decent beer, if any happens to be around. Now, I would happily eat mushrooms if they were available as they have some serious healing powers


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

Jah Earth Collective said:


> Never had any ayahuasca, kratom,or heroin, but enough of the rest of that list to make up for it. Only weed and wine for me these days, and a decent beer, if any happens to be around. Now, I would happily eat mushrooms if they were available as they have some serious healing powers


I like good beer!


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 27, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I like good beer!


Come to Colorado! My town is swimming in it!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Come to Colorado! My town is swimming in it!


Sounds like fun, good beer here is pricey for a guy on a fixed (small) income.
So like a once a month treat


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 27, 2016)

Im thirsty....5 hrs to go and ill be having a beer


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im thirsty....5 hrs to go and ill be having a beer


Too much beer talk lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I've had my runins with booze, glad I survived. I stick to beer, buds n babes now.
> 
> Those babes will kill you too if you aren't careful...


I partied with the wifes softball team sat nite...id rather party with girls at my house for obvious reasons lol 
In fact i can still smell one of thems perfume now it was stirring the ball bags up a bit i had to grab the wife and get rid of some seed


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im thirsty....5 hrs to go and ill be having a beer





bassman999 said:


> Too much beer talk lol


I just cracked a local brew.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 27, 2016)

Least its not political talk otherwise vn would get all shitty like a kid getting born with shit on its head


----------



## Jah Earth Collective (Nov 27, 2016)

Who the fuck likes politics? Don't blame him


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 27, 2016)

Jah Earth Collective said:


> Who the fuck likes politics? Don't blame him


2 personalities


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> 2 personalities


Me, Myself , and Irene


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> The whole truth is that I'd like to try that entire list- not at once! I want to do it safely, to explore the experience. I do NOT want to do any of them enough to get hooked.
> 
> The glaring exception is tobacco. THAT shit is just nasty!


Coke isn't as bad as they say. Treat it like champagne. Meant for special occasions, and like, only half a gram in a night max, in small lines. You don't buy expensive shit that lasts 15-45 minutes a line to make it a habit.

Meth and other amphetamines (including MDMA) are more efficient and enjoyable, in my opinion. I would recommend avoiding heroin, fentanyl, and synthetic or semisynthetic opiates. Go with a natural constituent like small amounts of codeine or morphine, or better yet, pure opium.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Coke isn't as bad as they say. Treat it like champagne. Meant for special occasions, and like, only half a gram in a night max, in small lines. You don't buy expensive shit that lasts 15-45 minutes a line to make it a habit.


I agree in moderation not bad, but for addictive nature and lack of self control like me not the best thing


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2016)

I alw


Olive Drab Green said:


> Coke isn't as bad as they say. Treat it like champagne. Meant for special occasions, and like, only half a gram in a night max, in small lines. You don't buy expensive shit that lasts 15-45 minutes a line to make it a habit.
> 
> Meth and other amphetamines (including MDMA) are more efficient and enjoyable, in my opinion. I would recommend avoiding heroin, fentanyl, and synthetic or semisynthetic opiates. Go with a natural constituent like small amounts of codeine or morphine, or better yet, pure opium.


I always preferred crystal, glass, ice, over coke. Strangely enough coke was just too speedy for me whereas the latter just kept me awake for fucking days. Pure opium I only tried once, not really my thing to be glued to a couch not being able to move. I do enjoy good mdma and would still grab them time to time if they were available. Mushys are also a winner in my book. Cannabis and mushys are actually all I need


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I alw
> 
> I always preferred crystal, glass, ice, over coke. Strangely enough coke was just too speedy for me whereas the latter just kept me awake for fucking days. Pure opium I only tried once, not really my thing to be glued to a couch not being able to move. I do enjoy good mdma and would still grab them time to time if they were available. Mushys are also a winner in my book. Cannabis and mushys are actually all I need


I have yet to try Mushrooms. I love Mescaline and respect Ayahuasca/DMT as a sacrament of God.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I alw
> 
> I always preferred crystal, glass, ice, over coke. Strangely enough coke was just too speedy for me whereas the latter just kept me awake for fucking days. Pure opium I only tried once, not really my thing to be glued to a couch not being able to move. I do enjoy good mdma and would still grab them time to time if they were available. Mushys are also a winner in my book. Cannabis and mushys are actually all I need


Ive never tried mushrooms, but acid wasnt fun for me


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I have yet to try Mushrooms. I love Mescaline and respect Ayahuasca/DMT as a sacrament of God.


Yeah have yet to try Ayahuasca/DMT but thats in the cards down the road for sure. Mushrooms are really good. I quite enjoy the loving these bring, similar to mdma. They are a mind opener, similar to what cannabis does (as far as opening your mind) in the long term imo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Ive never tried mushrooms, but acid wasnt fun for me


Acid purely depends on your mood (and obviously the clean-ness of the lsd). Clean LSD and you in a great mood = a great trip given the right circumstances


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2016)

Mushrooms for me are more similar to a "lovey" mdma roll, maybe some visuals and color shimmers


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Acid purely depends on your mood (and obviously the clean-ness of the lsd). Clean LSD and you in a great mood = a great trip given the right circumstances


Had a good/bad trip a few days ago on really good acid. I played drums and felt awesome but had an argument with my girl and drank a fuckton to wine trying to kill my mind. Then I played more drums and it was awesome.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 27, 2016)

I overdo everything cos thats the nature of my beast...hence everything is finished for me except weed beer pussy (obviously my wifes)
Otherwise id be dead already theres no moderation in my dictionary and thats always been my problem


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 27, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Had a good/bad trip a few days ago on really good acid. I played drums and felt awesome but had an argument with my girl and drank a fuckton to wine trying to kill my mind. Then I played more drums and it was awesome.


I remember once biting my wife on the arm cos i thought i was a dog


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 27, 2016)

I also remember once laying down under an old bar radiant heater and having one of my best trips ever under that heater ...waa like the back end of a rocket ship lol


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I overdo everything cos thats the nature of my beast...hence everything is finished for me except weed beer pussy (obviously my wifes)
> Otherwise id be dead already theres no moderation in my dictionary and thats always been my problem


I started in the Army drinking a fifth of whiskey in a single night a time or two a week. I feel you.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 27, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Coke isn't as bad as they say. Treat it like champagne. Meant for special occasions, and like, only half a gram in a night max, in small lines. You don't buy expensive shit that lasts 15-45 minutes a line to make it a habit.
> 
> Meth and other amphetamines (including MDMA) are more efficient and enjoyable, in my opinion. I would recommend avoiding heroin, fentanyl, and synthetic or semisynthetic opiates. Go with a natural constituent like small amounts of codeine or morphine, or better yet, pure opium.


Tried coke a couple times. Never did shit for me. Figured I'd leave it at that. 

Fucking hate opiates- they make me feel sick, not good. I didn't even finish my scripts from my surgeries, weed just plain made me feel better. 

Tried meth once, 30 years ago. Hated it so much I gave the rest back! 

I haven't tried ecstacy or DMT, would like to in controlled circumstances. NOT at a fucking concert lol

I don't trust pills.

Guess I'm just a stick in the mud lol


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Tried coke a couple times. Never did shit for me. Figured I'd leave it at that.
> 
> Fucking hate opiates- they make me feel sick, not good. I didn't even finish my scripts from my surgeries, weed just plain made me feel better.
> 
> ...


Ayahuasca will make you not mind dying if you find yourself dying of lung cancer. It would definitely bring comfort to you.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 27, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I started in the Army drinking a fifth of whiskey in a single night a time or two a week. I feel you.


Im pretty random and like i said i overdo everything and even now i still try n slow up but cant..ive excepted now im a bit different to my average mates but thats me...kinda like a hidden bipolar fuck lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I remember once biting my wife on the arm cos i thought i was a dog


LMFAO


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im pretty random and like i said i overdo everything and even now i still try n slow up but cant..ive excepted now im a bit different to my average mates but thats me...kinda like a hidden bipolar fuck lol


I used to do a lot of amphetamines, particularly. Started trying to avoided nightmares. I liked feeling like I could take on anything. I became pretty violent and aggressive, and spent 3 years staying up for 3-5 days at a time with a single day between dedicated to sleep.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Ayahuasca will make you not mind dying if you find yourself dying of lung cancer. It would definitely bring comfort to you.


Ive never minded the thought of dying though I also have never been faced with it in that way, but yes have heard many positive experiences from it. Just another tool to further open your eyes to yourself


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ive never minded the thought of dying though I also have never been faced with it in that way, but yes have heard many positive experiences from it. Just another tool to further open your eyes to yourself


Everyone should do a good dose at least once when you're ready. If you don't leave your body, you didn't take enough. You will realize how eternal your soul is. And that you are a facet of a God that loves and doesn't judge.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I used to do a lot of amphetamines, particularly. Started trying to avoided nightmares. I liked feeling like I could take on anything. I became pretty violent and aggressive, and spent 3 years staying up for 3-5 days at a time with a single day between dedicated to sleep.


I did that for a few years a few different times in my earlier years minus the violent part. I did have a pretty extreme don't give a fuck attitude which wasnt the normal me


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I started in the Army drinking a fifth of whiskey in a single night a time or two a week. I feel you.


Same here before I gave it up, surprised I didnt die long ago, the shit I put my body through


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I remember once biting my wife on the arm cos i thought i was a dog


You baaaaaaaad boy. I bet you slept in the doghouse for that one!


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 27, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Ayahuasca will make you not mind dying if you find yourself dying of lung cancer. It would definitely bring comfort to you.


Since I Don't do the nasty 'baccy, my chances of lung cancer are lower. 

Besides, I'd much rather try it while I have some life left!


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I did that for a few years a few different times in my earlier years minus the violent part. I did have a pretty extreme don't give a fuck attitude which wasnt the normal me


And your normal don't give a fuck attitude is that much different? 

lol kidding!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Everyone should do a good dose at least once when you're ready. If you don't leave your body, you didn't take enough. You will realize how eternal your soul is. And that you are a facet of a God that loves and doesn't judge.


I left my body once after I drank some almost pure GHB after I was already drunk as shit, woke up in the ER with those fucking sticky deals on my chest, after the fact. Apparently my vitals were so slowed down, I was close enough to death. @ruby fruit I am the fucking master of overdo, another reason its only cannabis, mushys, wine, (and pussy).


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> And your normal don't give a fuck attitude is that much different?
> 
> lol kidding!


Yep its a whole nother level lmfao, no offense taken. Like a nasty dont care, dont gaf attitude. Not becoming of anyone


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Since I Don't do the nasty 'baccy, my chances of lung cancer are lower.
> 
> Besides, I'd much rather try it while I have some life left!


I smoked the cancer sticks for about 15 years too, never knew why as I always hated the taste, nasty fucking shit. I gave those up 1/2 dozen years ago


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I smoked the cancer sticks for about 15 years too, never knew why as I always hated the taste, nasty fucking shit. I gave those up 1/2 dozen years ago


Respect. I see people around here putting them down, only to get drawn back in again and again. 

Save your lungs for the GOOD stuff! It's even fucking legal now, at least here...


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I left my body once after I drank some almost pure GHB after I was already drunk as shit, woke up in the ER with those fucking sticky deals on my chest, after the fact. Apparently my vitals were so slowed down, I was close enough to death. @ruby fruit I am the fucking master of overdo, another reason its only cannabis, mushys, wine, (and pussy).


Yeah. It was probably because you saw through an NDE what Ayahuasca reveals to you. Except on Ayahuasca, you can come back in 1-3 human hours.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I smoked the cancer sticks for about 15 years too, never knew why as I always hated the taste, nasty fucking shit. I gave those up 1/2 dozen years ago


I used to chain smoke in the Army. I can't get through half a cigarette anymore. No clue why that is. I just get super dehydrated. I can smoke an ounce in a week and a half, no issue.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Respect. I see people around here putting them down, only to get drawn back in again and again.
> 
> Save your lungs for the GOOD stuff! It's even fucking legal now, at least here...


They are gross, I will never smoke that again. I cant even stomach tobacco spliffs, I turn those down.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I used to chain smoke in the Army. I can't get through half a cigarette anymore. No clue why that is. I just get super dehydrated. I can smoke an ounce in a week and a half, no issue.


Your body knows whats good, thats why


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 27, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I used to chain smoke in the Army. I can't get through half a cigarette anymore. No clue why that is. I just get super dehydrated. I can smoke an ounce in a week and a half, no issue.


Go with it. when I was 14 a kid gave me a dip of Copenhagen chew. He didn't tell me to spit. Of course I got sick as fuck- and that combined with the good feelings anytime I was around weed created an 'immunity' I don't try to fuck with.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I left my body once after I drank some almost pure GHB after I was already drunk as shit, woke up in the ER with those fucking sticky deals on my chest, after the fact. Apparently my vitals were so slowed down, I was close enough to death. @ruby fruit I am the fucking master of overdo, another reason its only cannabis, mushys, wine, (and pussy).


Id hate to see us together then...


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> They are gross, I will never smoke that again. I cant even stomach tobacco spliffs, I turn those down.


My bestie and his wife smoke spliffs- rolled with MY weed! I won't have anything to do with it. They understand and roll me nice fat unadulterated cones so it all works out. 

Poor girl has breast cancer, so I hook them up fat and visit often.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Yeah. It was probably because you saw through an NDE what Ayahuasca reveals to you. Except on Ayahuasca, you can come back in 1-3 human hours.


Understood. You really feel the infinity of what we consider time when you have these experiences. I have experienced that feeling of limitless time with mdma and lsd as well.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Id hate to see us together then...


Nah. I'll bring the weed and we'll all get on just fine!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> My bestie and his wife smoke spliffs- rolled with MY weed! I won't have anything to do with it. They understand and roll me nice fat unadulterated cones so it all works out.
> 
> Poor girl has breast cancer, so I hook them up fat and visit often.


turn them onto canna spliffs, weed and hash, thats what I smoke as far as spliffs are concerned.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Go with it. when I was 14 a kid gave me a dip of Copenhagen chew. He didn't tell me to spit. Of course I got sick as fuck- and that combined with the good feelings anytime I was around weed created an 'immunity' I don't try to fuck with.


Fuck that. My squad leader tucked a horseshoe dip of the Copenhagen Whiskey Blend and made me run up and down the Himalayan mountains. Sick as fuck. Blacked out.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> turn them onto canna spliffs, weed and hash, thats what I smoke as far as spliffs are concerned.


I'll suggest it.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 27, 2016)

Fuck up everyone 





I love you guys


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Fuck that. My squad leader tucked a horseshoe dip of the Copenhagen Whiskey Blend and made me run up and down the Himalayan mountains. Sick as fuck. Blacked out.


Grew up in hick-ville usa and was a hick myself then so was chewing tobacco before I was 15, dipping snuff at 13 or so. Thankfully I wised up to that shit before I got out of high school. Talk about some nasty shit that fucking nasty spit cups all over the place


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2016)

Yeah, tobacco really is nasty to me, I dont care how natural a form it may be.

Its good for bee and wasp stings, thats about it in my book


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah, tobacco really is nasty to me, I dont care how natural a form it may be


It's a killer.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> It's a killer.


That it is, right up there with alcohol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2016)

Hey @Olive Drab Green I don't have any scientific evidence to support my theory, but I also think that high levels of cannabis intake will repair what cancer does to the lungs if caught early enough on. Afterall the endocannabinoid system literally controls everything....


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hey @Olive Drab Green I don't have any scientific evidence to support my theory, but I also think that high levels of cannabis intake will repair what cancer does to the lungs if caught early enough on. Afterall the endocannabinoid system literally controls everything....


THC forces a cell to experience apoptosis, which is exactly what cancer needs.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hey @Olive Drab Green I don't have any scientific evidence to support my theory, but I also think that high levels of cannabis intake will repair what cancer does to the lungs if caught early enough on. Afterall the endocannabinoid system literally controls everything....


Unfortunately, modern medical science does not have your back on this claim.

There was a very thorough study done a few years ago that looked at cancers of the thorax (roughly neck to nuts) relative to cannabis use, tobacco use- and combined use. Cannabis use with tobacco confered no protective, mitigating or restorative effects. Cannabis by itself was also conclusively cleared of being a cancer hazard.

The thing about quitting cigarettes is that your body will heal itself over time, starting the day you quit. You 'just' have to not smoke.

Having never done it, I can't speak to the difficulties involved but I have respect for everyone who manages it.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Unfortunately, modern medical science does not have your back on this claim.
> 
> There was a very thorough study done a few years ago that looked at cancers of the thorax (roughly neck to nuts) relative to cannabis use, tobacco use- and combined use. Cannabis use with tobacco confered no protective, mitigating or restorative effects. Cannabis by itself was also conclusively cleared of being a cancer hazard.
> 
> ...


"modern medical science" is shit my brother....I dont believe fuck we are told as far as that goes


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> "modern medical science" is shit my brother....I dont believe fuck we are told as far as that goes


Well ya gotta start somewhere, and this was a long term statistical analysis of many thousands of people, included metadata from other studies, run by the American Association of Thoracic Surgeons, aats.org 

I found the results intriguing; cannabis use did NOT increase incidence of cancer. Tobacco use increased cancer risk seven fold over baseline population risk. Using both was statistically similar to using tobacco by itself. 

Okay, so pot doesn't help you if you're a tobacco smoker. But if you aren't, you're in good shape. Not a bad deal! Throw in how much better it tastes, smells and feels and who wouldn't prefer it anyway?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2016)

I always knew cannabis wasnt a cancer risk, too many healing powers


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I always knew cannabis wasnt a cancer risk, too many healing powers


I believe it's a more mechanical property; oil and water don't mix easily. Nicotine is water soluble, so it goes everywhere. Cannabinoids are generally oil soluble so the body can manage them better.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 27, 2016)

Anyway, did you hear that Thailand is going legal for weed and kratom? 

I might move.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Anyway, did you hear that Thailand is going legal for weed and kratom?
> 
> I might move.


Most excellent. Something regional like that will open eyes to the money aspect here which in turn will domino the legality issues imo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I believe it's a more mechanical property; oil and water don't mix easily. Nicotine is water soluble, so it goes everywhere. Cannabinoids are generally oil soluble so the body can manage them better.


I think its more that cannabis is the tree of life, tobacco, well, is NOT


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I think its more that cannabis is the tree of life, tobacco, well, is NOT


Not arguing this point. 

Tobacco is supposed to give you crazy dreams though, but only if you only do it occasionally.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 27, 2016)

Is snuff that black tar shit the norwegians/danish chew on.all the time ?
If it is i had some of that shit made me sick as fuck ..also tried bonging it up lol 
Idiotic 15 yr old shit


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Is snuff that black tar shit the norwegians/danish chew on.all the time ?
> If it is i had some of that shit made me sick as fuck ..also tried bonging it up lol
> Idiotic 15 yr old shit


Different consistency than the Dane-Noggie one. Copenhagen Skoal kodiak are American versions. Tried the snorting kind too, fkn nostril burner.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 27, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Is snuff that black tar shit the norwegians/danish chew on.all the time ?
> If it is i had some of that shit made me sick as fuck ..also tried bonging it up lol
> Idiotic 15 yr old shit


LMMFAO. One night on a long one me and a mate grabbed a bunch of herbal uppers from the circle k and snorted some big rails. Next day I had that shit caked all in my nose


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> LMMFAO. One night on a long one me and a mate grabbed a bunch of herbal uppers from the circle k and snorted some big rails. Next day I had that shit caked all in my nose[/QUOTE
> Lol


----------



## Andrew2112 (Nov 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Bet it gets a hell of a nut though, like jerking off 4 times all at once lmao


either that or its one nut split into 4

-Mrs. 2112


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

I cant reply to all the shit I missed in here, but I can say soo much truth in here and I relate to 95% of it


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

Main reason I quit drinking is my tolerance suddenly went down and I got really sick all the time from it, and get bad vertigo if I have more than 2 beers that can last for days starting when I wake .
Also middle of the night I would start sweating and heart pounding hard and thought I was going to die every night.
I dont know what was happening


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 27, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Main reason I quit drinking is my tolerance suddenly went down and I got really sick all the time from it, and get bad vertigo if I have more than 2 beers that can last for days starting when I wake .
> Also middle of the night I would start sweating and heart pounding hard and thought I was going to die every night.
> I dont know what was happening


Yikes, I think that's your liver telling you to fuck off the booze or its calling quits, bro. 

I've always had an 'abnormal' liver so I try not to push it. Usually I manage to succeed, but the line between having fun with a few beers and getting shit faced is very thin for me. Bad things have happened when I crossed that line, so I smoke more weed and don't go for the whole six pack lol


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Yikes, I think that's your liver telling you to fuck off the booze or its calling quits, bro.
> 
> I've always had an 'abnormal' liver so I try not to push it. Usually I manage to succeed, but the line between having fun with a few beers and getting shit faced is very thin for me. Bad things have happened when I crossed that line, so I smoke more weed and don't go for the whole six pack lol


Liver values arent that bad, but I thought that was the case also.
Although I didnt get blood test at that time, well hospital did after I quit and went in 5 days later thinking I was having a heart attack. They didnt say anything about it. EKG and magnesium and Lorazapam IV and sent home
Also thought blood sugar and insulin levels were going crazy.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 27, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Liver values arent that bad, but I thought that was the case also.
> Although I didnt get blood test at that time, well hospital did after I quit and went in 5 days later thinking I was having a heart attack. They didnt say anything about it. EKG and magnesium and Lorazapam IV and sent home
> Also thought blood sugar and insulin levels were going crazy.


Alcohol and diabetes run together. Beware and try to eat right. Carbs and sugar are bad- and guess what? Alcohol is a sugar!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Alcohol and diabetes run together. Beware and try to eat right. Carbs and sugar are bad- and guess what? Alcohol is a sugar!


Yeah I have been working on my diet, but now that I cant workout diet slips often.
Ill start eating more protein at night again


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 27, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Yeah I have been working on my diet, but now that I cant workout diet slips often.
> Ill start eating more protein at night again


My dietician friends tell me the glycemic index is a good indicator of what not to eat; the higher the carb is on that scale, the worse it is for insulin resistance, hypoglycemia, etc etc. 

Then they smirk and dive into the Cheetos, fuckers!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> My dietician friends tell me the glycemic index is a good indicator of what not to eat; the higher the carb is on that scale, the worse it is for insulin resistance, hypoglycemia, etc etc.
> 
> Then they smirk and dive into the Cheetos, fuckers!


Lol Cheetos
Try to avoid processed crap, refined grains (alcohol) and have good fats and protein to slow down sugar into the blood, well thats what I TRY to do


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Nov 27, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Not arguing this point.
> 
> Tobacco is supposed to give you crazy dreams though, but only if you only do it occasionally.


First time i attempted to quit tobacco i started with the nicotine patches, for some reason i used to get some crazy ass nightmares when i accidentally fall asleep with the patches on. The kind of nightmares that you remember the second you wake up lol


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> First time i attempted to quit tobacco i started with the nicotine patches, for some reason i used to get some crazy ass nightmares when i accidentally fall asleep with the patches on. The kind of nightmares that you remember the second you wake up lol


I dont remember any dreams from tobacco, but my friend used patches and gum to quit and its been 5 yrs now for him, and I quit cold and been 15-16 yrs for me

Congratulations to all that were able to quit, and I have high hopes for all that decide to quit.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Nov 27, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Main reason I quit drinking is my tolerance suddenly went down and I got really sick all the time from it, and get bad vertigo if I have more than 2 beers that can last for days starting when I wake .
> Also middle of the night I would start sweating and heart pounding hard and thought I was going to die every night.
> I dont know what was happening


You wouldn't happen to listen to loud music daily right? Believe it or not, that can cause trouble sleeping later in the night. I only ask because your name is bassman lmao


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 27, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> First time i attempted to quit tobacco i started with the nicotine patches, for some reason i used to get some crazy ass nightmares when i accidentally fall asleep with the patches on. The kind of nightmares that you remember the second you wake up lol


Yup, that's them. 

Lucid dreaming is one thing; nightmares are a whole nuther critter.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Nov 27, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I dont remember any dreams from tobacco, but my friend used patches and gum to quit and its been 5 yrs now for him, and I quit cold and been 15-16 yrs for me
> 
> Congratulations to all that were able to quit, and I have high hopes for all that decide to quit.


Oh yeah, im almost 2 years in which was my second attempt but first attempt cold turkey, thats 300$ a month where im from lol.
It actually felt much easier to drop tobacco then cannabis, not sure if I'll ever part at this point it just feels too right lol


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> You wouldn't happen to listen to loud music daily right? Believe it or not, that can cause trouble sleeping later in the night. I only ask because your name is bassman lmao


Not so much anymore.
I was a car audio installer in another life.
I am still audio obsessed, but leaning more toward sound quality than volume level.
I have soooo many speakers and diy projects still going though.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Oh yeah, im almost 2 years in which was my second attempt but first attempt cold turkey, thats 300$ a month where im from lol.
> It actually felt much easier to drop tobacco then cannabis, not sure if I'll ever part at this point it just feels too right lol


Isnt it great not to be spending all that money to make yourself sick now?
Glad to hear you quit!
Tried to get my mom and brother to quit, but they want to die from them they said actually.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Nov 27, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Not so much anymore.
> I was a car audio installer in another life.
> I am still audio obsessed, but leaning more toward sound quality than volume level.
> I have soooo many speakers and diy projects still going though.


im riding the same boat but so far im unsuccessful haha, i use cdt euro-gold series but them fuckers get loud as shit too so its hard to get away lol... I roll around with 5500 rms in the trunk of my work car haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 27, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> im riding the same boat but so far im unsuccessful haha, i use cdt euro-gold series but them fuckers get loud as shit too so its hard to get away lol... I roll around with 5500 rms in the trunk of my work car haha


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> im riding the same boat but so far im unsuccessful haha, i use cdt euro-gold series but them fuckers get loud as shit too so its hard to get away lol... I roll around with 5500 rms in the trunk of my work car haha


I have a 4k amp for the bass and over 1K on the fronts
I change out my sub stage out often because I have lots to work with (obsessed)
It would be too easy to start making a list of all my equipment lol

Right now my amp is in protect and I cant fix it till I get some money.
Running only door fronts sucks


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 28, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I have a 4k amp for the bass and over 1K on the fronts
> I change out my sub stage out often because I have lots to work with (obsessed)
> It would be too easy to start making a list of all my equipment lol
> 
> ...


Great sounding bunch of guys ya all are.

We should make a pact that if anyone wins the lotto they have to fly everyone to one spot and host a international riu bbq


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Great sounding bunch of guys ya all are.
> 
> We should make a pact that if anyone wins the lotto they have to fly everyone to one spot and host a international riu bbq


Fuck yeah, I'm in on that


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 28, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Fuck yeah, I'm in on that


Im in


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Great sounding bunch of guys ya all are.
> 
> We should make a pact that if anyone wins the lotto they have to fly everyone to one spot and host a international riu bbq


Thats a fucking deal there, Im in. Plenty of mary jane, hash, & whatever other concentrates we can get our hands on; oh edibles too


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Great sounding bunch of guys ya all are.
> 
> We should make a pact that if anyone wins the lotto they have to fly everyone to one spot and host a international riu bbq


@doublejj may not have won the lottery but he's hosting a RIU party in December.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> @doublejj may not have won the lottery but he's hosting a RIU party in December.


If there's another next year I'll be there. Here's to hoping


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> If there's another next year I'll be there. Here's to hoping


It's not his first and I think he does at least two a year.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> It's not his first and I think he does at least two a year.


Yes that's true he does


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> @doublejj may not have won the lottery but he's hosting a RIU party in December.


yeah I know..i was going to this one in dec but lost my job in july put an end to that..im now on the up and possibly be fulltime again in the next 2 months.....


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 28, 2016)

theres some history between me and half the bbq crew so ill be there one day and if not ill just holiday between bbqs there


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I dont even watch football anymore but fuck some Aggies, LMAO. My father was from Dallas so my grandfather used to watch Univ of Texas. I grew up in Lowsiana and was always/will always be an LSU fan


Could you have picked 2 worst teams?! Haha


----------



## bi polar express (Nov 28, 2016)

Started smoking pipe tobacco when I was 14 then cigarettes at 15 all the way to 19, 16-19 a pack a day and then decided fuck it and quit cold turkey no tobacco since


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 28, 2016)

bi polar express said:


> Started smoking pipe tobacco when I was 14 then cigarettes at 15 all the way to 19, 16-19 a pack a day and then decided fuck it and quit cold turkey no tobacco since


I've tried a cigarette or two, had the infamous dip, tried a few cigars when I was living in South Florida and selling them. The only ones I could stand were very heavily spiced to hide the taste of tobacco lol

My hat's off to anyone who makes the effort to quit.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 28, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> Could you have picked 2 worst teams?! Haha


Worse than the fucking Aggies? UT or Dallas I could gaf about......, but LSU, I dont think so....who just whipped their asses again?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Great sounding bunch of guys ya all are.
> 
> We should make a pact that if anyone wins the lotto they have to fly everyone to one spot and host a international riu bbq


Im down, but you gotta play to win, so maybe I need to play once in a while


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 28, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> First time i attempted to quit tobacco i started with the nicotine patches, for some reason i used to get some crazy ass nightmares when i accidentally fall asleep with the patches on. The kind of nightmares that you remember the second you wake up lol


My cousin Jeff got some patches from the VA. He was having some crazy dreams, including pulling a frog out of a pimple on his arm. When he contacted his Dr, he was told it was the patches. 

He kept on somking.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> My cousin Jeff got some patches from the VA. He was having some crazy dreams, including pulling a frog out of a pimple on his arm. When he contacted his Dr, he was told it was the patches.
> 
> He kept on somking.


Too bad he didnt quit, hopefully he tries again a different way


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 28, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Too bad he didnt quit, hopefully he tries again a different way


I should have said he didn't quit until he died.


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 28, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I've tried a cigarette or two, had the infamous dip, tried a few cigars when I was living in South Florida and selling them. The only ones I could stand were very heavily spiced to hide the taste of tobacco lol
> 
> My hat's off to anyone who makes the effort to quit.


I did smoke good cigars for a while. Had a friend in the restaurant business, and he was a cigar smoker. When I lived in town I did breakfast at the cafe every morning. We would sit around, chew the fat, drink coffee and smoke until the lunch crowd started to come in. But I did it for the smell more than anything else. A stogie will cover up a bunch of pot smoke. 12 years ago when I stopped smoking weed, I gave up the cigars too.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> I should have said he didn't quit until he died.


Oh sorry bro


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 28, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> My cousin Jeff got some patches from the VA. He was having some crazy dreams, including pulling a frog out of a pimple on his arm. When he contacted his Dr, he was told it was the patches.
> 
> He kept on somking.


Lol


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 28, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Oh sorry bro


It's been 2 or 3 years. He was a Nam vet, and had lots of issues relating to that.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> It's been 2 or 3 years. He was a Nam vet, and had lots of issues relating to that.


War screws us up mentally and physically.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 28, 2016)

Lately I been starting at the bottom and reading upwards and its beneficial at times.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 28, 2016)

Same in a warped way....
.i ask the missus to wipe in reverse so i can taste her last meal


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 28, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> I did smoke good cigars for a while. Had a friend in the restaurant business, and he was a cigar smoker. When I lived in town I did breakfast at the cafe every morning. We would sit around, chew the fat, drink coffee and smoke until the lunch crowd started to come in. But I did it for the smell more than anything else. A stogie will cover up a bunch of pot smoke. 12 years ago when I stopped smoking weed, I gave up the cigars too.


Is it swisher sweets or something..i use to smoke the strawberry and tequila flavoured cigars


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Is it swisher sweets or something..i use to smoke the strawberry and tequila flavoured cigars


My old boss's husband worked in Latin America, and he would bring me a few Cubans all along. These were my favorites.







But when I was buying I would get 2nds that were still good cigars, but about half the price. I liked the fat Maduro {dark} in shorter lengths.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Nov 28, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> My cousin Jeff got some patches from the VA. He was having some crazy dreams, including pulling a frog out of a pimple on his arm. When he contacted his Dr, he was told it was the patches.
> 
> He kept on somking.


Lol... Yup, some weird morphy shit


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Nov 28, 2016)

Whats everyone smoking on right now? 

@Vnsmkr hows things going over there bro?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Whats everyone smoking on right now?
> 
> @Vnsmkr hows things going over there bro?


Clementine Blue dream and Jack jungle style


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 28, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Whats everyone smoking on right now?
> 
> @Vnsmkr hows things going over there bro?


Once again when I put a new bag of smoke in my stash bag, I just knew I would remember what it was, so there is no label. That said, I'm pretty sure it is the CP1 from the BP patch.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> Once again when I put a new bag of smoke in my stash bag, I just knew I would remember what it was, so there is no label. That said, I'm pretty sure it is the CP1 from the BP patch.


Im getting old and my memory is going fast also.
I roll a few joints and forget what they are in an hr


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Nov 28, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Clementine Blue dream and Jack jungle style


Wow i have not tried clementine yet but keep hearing about it.. Im all out of cured bud lol, been plucking popcorn off a few branches in the drying room haha


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 28, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Whats everyone smoking on right now?
> 
> @Vnsmkr hows things going over there bro?


Wonder woman or sr71 this week


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Wow i have not tried clementine yet but keep hearing about it.. Im all out of cured bud lol, been plucking popcorn off a few branches in the drying room haha View attachment 3841341


I hate running outta bud, but thats looks nice-n-frosty!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Wonder woman or sr71 this week


SR71=Purple Kush?


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 28, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> SR71=Purple Kush?


Yep


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Yep


 PK from the 90s changed my life!
Is it still the same as it was back then?


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Yep


Theres a story to this one and to afraid to ask treeman to tell it cos ive forgotten it again lol
Something along the lines of a clone only that gave one seed and he used that to make it cant remember what he crossed it with [email protected] your legend grows do u have the time for another story..after all you tell them best


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 28, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> PK from the 90s changed my life!
> Is it still the same as it was back then?


Ive asked tmb above to give the story he should oblige ..hes like yoda to me i could sit and listen to him all day


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Ive asked tmb above to give the story he should oblige ..hes like yoda to me i could sit and listen to him all day


You got your SR-71 from seed?

My friend tries to tell me my memory is bad from bud, but i know better its from PTSD or the alcohol.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 28, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> You got your SR-71 from seed?
> 
> My friend tries to tell me my memory is bad from bud, but i know better its from PTSD or the alcohol.


We will have to wait on the story its very interesting how tmb got it i cant remember all the details...


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> We will have to wait on the story its very interesting how tmb got it i cant remember all the details...


If he has/had it maybe its attainable then.

Smoked PK 18 yrs ago when I wsnt a budsmoker.
I was a serious alcoholic and into meth bad.
I was always fighting my girlfriend and that day was a doosey!!
I couldnt get any beer and went home and was ready to snap and my brother convinced me to try the PK.
In 5 minutes I was laughing and forgot that I was mad.
Already been arrested in the past for felony assault so getting into more fights could mean real jail time this time.
I got car jacked and found the guy and broke his nose ribs etc...
Now Im not violent (unless provoked) and my girl has grown up (a little bit)
Never hit her, but thats why I got into street fights, that and the rage inside of me thats like a time bomb from my childhood.

Point is weed (PK specifically) put out the fire and put me to needed sleep, and helped me drink less as well
Bassman is rambling lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 28, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Whats everyone smoking on right now?
> 
> @Vnsmkr hows things going over there bro?


Smoking on nothing atm, I'm out. 

Things are getting better thx for asking


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Nov 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Smoking on nothing atm, I'm out.
> 
> Things are getting better thx for asking


Damn, sorry to bring it up lol.
Its good to hear things are getting better for you though man, it can be tough in such beautiful places..


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Damn, sorry to bring it up lol.
> Its good to hear things are getting better for you though man, it can be tough in such beautiful places..


You are in Hawaii?
I am guessing based on your name ( 808 )


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Nov 28, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> You are in Hawaii?
> I am guessing based on your name ( 808 )


Yes, this hot little rock lol


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 29, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Yes, this hot little rock lol


I know of some car audio guys out there from CACO
My sister in law might be moving out there next year


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 29, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Yes, this hot little rock lol


Explains your interest in LED lighting! Is Hawaii med legal?


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Nov 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Explains your interest in LED lighting! Is Hawaii med legal?


Yup it is. The only state that allows a patient to keep custody of his/her kids in case of divorce or shit like that.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Nov 29, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I know of some car audio guys out there from CACO
> My sister in law might be moving out there next year


Yeah car audio is kinda big out here, same with cars ect, fuckers roll around in 1000hp gtr's, supras and race gassed civics lmao.. It's a nice place though, people prefer fist fighting over weapons here, just expensive as shit


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 29, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Yup it is. The only state that allows a patient to keep custody of his/her kids in case of divorce or shit like that.


Is the ocean warm year round? I'm still leaning towards Thailand, they just legalized pot and kratom lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Is the ocean warm year round? I'm still leaning towards Thailand, they just legalized pot and kratom lol


and they have mushrooms there naturally, the magic kind


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> and they have mushrooms there naturally, the magic kind


And, Thai girls. 

For a Ttystikk.

I think it's fate.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2016)

@ttystikk Id be on that island right off the coast of Cambodia, I think I mentioned it before, let me look


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> And, Thai girls.
> 
> For a Ttystikk.
> 
> I think it's fate.


Koh Chang


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Koh Chang


Why here?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2016)

Ko Chang




flickr/kara_vanmalssen







Located near the border with Cambodia, Ko Chang is the third largest island in Thailand and the biggest in the Ko Chang Marine Park archipelago. It is a mountainous island known for several waterfalls, thriving coral reefs, rainforests and long white sandy beaches. In less than ten years, Ko Chang has become a major tourist destination in Thailand although still far quieter than islands like Phuket or Ko Samui. White Sand Beach is one of the most popular beaches on the island. Located on the island’s northwestern corner, it’s the longest beach on Ko Chang. The central section of the soft sandy beach is lined with resorts and hotels.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2016)

Its the least touristy of the islands there....now if you want that, I have friends who own places in pattaya and I have visited koh samui & phuket (both nice places)


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Its the least touristy of the islands there....now if you want that, I have friends who own places in pattaya and I have visited koh samui & phuket (both nice places)


Sounds amazing! Lots of pretty local girls?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Sounds amazing! Lots of pretty local girls?


Isnt that a given, given the area...


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Isnt that a given, given the area...


Lol, local is a given, but pretty is a ? Example, she's pretty for club footed gal, vs. she's pretty


----------



## DonBrennon (Nov 29, 2016)

Knowing Thailand quite well.........nothing will actually change, the people already growing there are 'protected' and if you aren't paying the military or the police, you'll be getting fucked over just the same, whether it's legal or not.

I always used to buy my weed from the same bar while I was over there, it was owned by a policeman and run by his wife. It was the best place to get weed, but the women in there were horrendous and very 'hands on'. You only went in for a bag of weed and came out feeling violated.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 29, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Yeah car audio is kinda big out here, same with cars ect, fuckers roll around in 1000hp gtr's, supras and race gassed civics lmao.. It's a nice place though, people prefer fist fighting over weapons here, just expensive as shit


I rode passenger in a 1khp supra, and never want to do that again!!
Control freak here and that was too much..
Fist fighting is always my preference, although I have been in a shoot out once.
Came outside to find guys breaking in my car and the lookout shot at me. My gun was in one hand and cordless phone in other m-with my girl on the phone, and I shot back.
They took off in their car and I shot the trunk area several times and expected it to blow up like the movies, but nothing but tink dink sounds lol.
I emptied the clip in the air cussing, and guess what, the cops NEVER even came...South Sacramento lol...
The 4x4 post holding the awning up had a bullet in it, and that was about a foot from my head.
I forgot to put my car in the garage that night because I was on the phone all night with my girl.
My fault for playing radio loud all the time, I have learned my lesson though


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Nov 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Is the ocean warm year round? I'm still leaning towards Thailand, they just legalized pot and kratom lol


Yeah somewhat, you can swim anytime of the year. The water is actually colder mid-day then it is in the late night/early mornings. Too much warm tropical water mass surrounding us which is why we always have seaweed flooded beaches ect..personally Philippines/Thailand seem to have nicer beaches but its the weather combination year around thats hard to beat here.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Nov 29, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I rode passenger in a 1khp supra, and never want to do that again!!
> Control freak here and that was too much..
> Fist fighting is always my preference, although I have been in a shoot out once.
> Came outside to find guys breaking in my car and the lookout shot at me. My gun was in one hand and cordless phone in other m-with my girl on the phone, and I shot back.
> ...


Lmao, yeah i have friends with the same kind of cars its pretty insane, I've built 500whp cars before and drove them for years but that aint shit haha. 

Aah 916/707! My second home!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 29, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Lmao, yeah i have friends with the same kind of cars its pretty insane, I've built 500whp cars before and drove them for years but that aint shit haha.
> 
> Aah 916/707! My second home!


My 5.0 was fast with the engine work done, but that Supra with all that power wide tires and traction control was just insane!!
Ill trade you 808 for this shitty 916 bro!!


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Nov 29, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> They took off in their car and I shot the trunk area several times and expected it to blow up like the movies, but nothing but tink dink sounds lol.
> I emptied the clip in the air cussing, and guess what, the cops NEVER even came...South Sacramento lol...


You're not serious are u? They took off and you were shooting at them in their car??? You wouldn't have been 'laughing out loud' if one of those bullets would have hit someone innocent. It's not like they were inside your home.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 29, 2016)

Mason Jar 92705 said:


> You're not serious are u? They took off and you were shooting at them in their car??? You wouldn't have been 'laughing out loud' if one of those bullets would have hit someone innocent. It's not like they were inside your home.


They were shooting at me!!

I thought about all that later.
I dont own a gun anymore, I dont think I want that responsibility.
It was partly my fault for flaunting my bass.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Nov 29, 2016)

Mason Jar 92705 said:


> You're not serious are u? They took off and you were shooting at them in their car??? You wouldn't have been 'laughing out loud' if one of those bullets would have hit someone innocent. It's not like they were inside your home.


Welcome to sacramento lol


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 29, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Welcome to sacramento lol


I've been to Sacramento. I have no interest in returning.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 29, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Welcome to sacramento lol


I got jumped by 8 adult guys a block from my house at 16 yrs old while playing b-ball with my 7 yr old brother and his friends.

Never met those assholes before, they just didnt like white guys in their neighborhood.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I've been to Sacramento. I have no interest in returning.


If I had any money I would outta here in 10 minutes


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Nov 29, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> They were shooting at me!!
> 
> I thought about all that later.
> I dont own a gun anymore, I dont think I want that responsibility.
> It was partly my fault for flaunting my bass.


I'm glad you don't own a gun anymore.  I'm glad you're not posting pics of guns here on riu like some douche bag did a few weeks back.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 29, 2016)

Mason Jar 92705 said:


> I'm glad you don't own a gun anymore.  I'm glad you're not posting pics of guns here on riu like some douche bag did a few weeks back.


I never thought I would use it, but I automatically shot back without even thinking, just like if someone was to punch me in the face.
Just a reflex, I would rather fist fight any day, would rather no conflict really, but if you life is threatened...


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 29, 2016)

Mason Jar 92705 said:


> I'm glad you don't own a gun anymore.  I'm glad you're not posting pics of guns here on riu like some douche bag did a few weeks back.


Nothing wrong with guns themselves; it's the person holding it that's potentially dangerous.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Nov 29, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I never thought I would use it, but I automatically shot back without even thinking, just like if someone was to punch me in the face.
> Just a reflex, I would rather fist fight any day, would rather no conflict really, but if you life is threatened...


Instant adrenaline... It comes with being raised in harsh cities lol, so many times I've put my life on the line without realizing it. It would be insanely hard to hold back after getting fucked with.. The only time i felt like shitting bricks was getting pulled over drunk driving and the cop found a pellet gun under my seat and pointed his glock at my face screaming to lay down! Yeah, i thought that was it right there lol i even said my prayers hahaha i was happy as fuck to make it into a cell but mad that it was over the weekends lmao.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 29, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Instant adrenaline... It comes with being raised in harsh cities lol, so many times I've put my life on the line without realizing it. It would be insanely hard to hold back after getting fucked with.. The only time i felt like shitting bricks was getting pulled over drunk driving and the cop found a pellet gun under my seat and pointed his glock at my face screaming to lay down! Yeah, i thought that was it right there lol i even said my prayers hahaha i was happy as fuck to make it into a cell but mad that it was over the weekends lmao.


Yeah cops always stress me out even though I am not doing anything wrong.
They are capable and well known to be dirty, you are better off with the street dwellers than the cops IMO


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Nothing wrong with guns themselves; it's the person holding it that's potentially dangerous.


I'm a collector of old tools. About 55-60 of those tools are long guns and 15-20 pistols. I am also one of the most peaceful folks you will ever run into.

But for the year, I've had a net loss of guns. Last January I didn't buy a birthday gun like I have for the last 25 years. And I sold a .357 lever action rifle to my buddy a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 29, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> I'm a collector of old tools. About 55-60 of those tools are long guns and 15-20 pistols. I am also one of the most peaceful folks you will ever run into.
> 
> But for the year, I've had a net loss of guns. Last January I didn't buy a birthday gun like I have for the last 25 years. And I sold a .357 lever action rifle to my buddy a couple of weeks ago.


Under normal circumstances I would never fire gun except at beer cans or at a range maybe.
I had that gun for 2 yrs and never fired it once till that day, and never again either lol.
It was a .25 Raven pistol


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 29, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Under normal circumstances I would never fire gun except at beer cans or at a range maybe.
> I had that gun for 2 yrs and never fired it once till that day, and never again either lol.
> It was a .25 Raven pistol


I bought my wife a little .25 for a car gun. But she does have anger issues when other drivers don't do what they aught to, so we decided it was best she didn't carry.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2016)

Mason Jar 92705 said:


> I'm glad you don't own a gun anymore.  I'm glad you're not posting pics of guns here on riu like some douche bag did a few weeks back.


That fuckwit got himself ejected again. By the way, I told him lose my fucking email Addie.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 29, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> I bought my wife a little .25 for a car gun. But she does have anger issues when other drivers don't do what they aught to, so we decided it was best she didn't carry.


I have issues with other drivers if they make me feel unsafe, which happens several times daily.
As a kid I loved driving, today not.


----------



## sandhill larry (Nov 29, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I have issues with other drivers if they make me feel unsafe, which happens several times daily.
> As a kid I loved driving, today not.


I can drive the 13.7 miles to work in 20 minutes without really trying to hurry. If I'm running late, I can do it in 15 minutes if I miss the school buses. Because of my work schedule, I have very little traffic going or coming from work.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2016)

Police in Shreveport were known pieces of shit. A friend was shot through the face while being told to lay down....


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 29, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I have issues with other drivers if they make me feel unsafe, which happens several times daily.
> As a kid I loved driving, today not.


When I was younger I couldn't see the point of being chauffeured around. 

Now it's a different story!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 29, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> I can drive the 13.7 miles to work in 20 minutes without really trying to hurry. If I'm running late, I can do it in 15 minutes if I miss the school buses. Because of my work schedule, I have very little traffic going or coming from work.


Traffic all the time and everyday here is like newyears with drunk or crazy drivers


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 29, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> I'm a collector of old tools. About 55-60 of those tools are long guns and 15-20 pistols. I am also one of the most peaceful folks you will ever run into.
> 
> But for the year, I've had a net loss of guns. Last January I didn't buy a birthday gun like I have for the last 25 years. And I sold a .357 lever action rifle to my buddy a couple of weeks ago.


Look at it this way; you can only shoot one, maybe two at a time!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2016)

Mason Jar 92705 said:


> I'm glad you don't own a gun anymore.  I'm glad you're not posting pics of guns here on riu like some douche bag did a few weeks back.


Hey Mason apparently I am a con man and everything I write on here is fake according to him. I'm not down on my luck just a used car salesman. If I ever have the luck of coming across him I'll beat him to a bloody pulp. 

Edit: oh, and it was probably me who had those beans sent to him because they must have been grown by an asshole first, I think is what he wrote......

Fucking stupid motherfucker!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Police in Shreveport were known pieces of shit. A friend was shot through the face while being told to lay down....


My girl was mad at me 18 yrs ago because I was at my moms house drinking with my brother till midnight.
I came home drunk 2 blocks away..and she started acting crazy attacking me and I put her against the wall and told her to leave me the fuck alone.
I went to sleep on the floor to be away from the crazy...she called the cops and they woke me up hitting me with a flashlight.
I told them I didnt hit her and she attacked me, and I held her wrists so she couldnt hit me.
The cop went on about his dad abusing his mom etc...
They said I cant stay there, so I said Ill go to my moms.
They got me to the corner and beat me up while handcuffed and said get out and walk.
Fuck cops!


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hey Mason apparently I am a con man and everything I write on here is fake according to him. I'm not down on my luck just a used car salesman. If I ever have the luck of coming across him I'll beat him to a bloody pulp.
> 
> Edit: oh, and it was probably me who had those beans sent to him because they must have been grown by an asshole first, I think is what he wrote......
> 
> Fucking stupid motherfucker!!!


The picture i have in my head is now destroyed


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 29, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> My girl was mad at me 18 yrs ago because I was at my moms house drinking with my brother till midnight.
> I came home drunk 2 blocks away..and she started acting crazy attacking me and I put her against the wall and told her to leave me the fuck alone.
> I went to sleep on the floor to be away from the crazy...she called the cops and they woke me up hitting me with a flashlight.
> I told them I didnt hit her and she attacked me, and I held her wrists so she couldnt hit me.
> ...


Aussie cops are so tame when it comes to yank cops.
Half of them dont even carry...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> The picture i have in my head is now destroyed


Just picture a used car salesman on a used car lot in Vietnam, thats the last thing he flung at me before he got tossed off of RIU under that name. He's probably already created a new one to troll with at this point considering his past record of new names. Maybe he wont be ignorant enough to post pictures of his little shitty pistol next time he posts pics


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Aussie cops are so tame when it comes to yank cops.
> Half of them dont even carry...


American cops are killing ppl and trying to start a civil war I think


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Just picture a used car salesman on a used car lot in Vietnam, thats the last thing he flung at me before he got tossed off of RIU under that name. He's probably already created a new one to troll with at this point considering his past record of new names. Maybe he wont be ignorant enough to post pictures of his little shitty pistol next time he posts pics


I used to be a car salesman, shitty job that

So that guy giving me shit and he was posting gun pics etc...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I used to be a car salesman, shitty job that
> 
> So that guy giving me shit and he was posting gun pics etc...


I tried once too. I felt like killing my mate who owned the lot after a few months. He was mangobiche last and VT'm....some shit before that


----------



## Lucky Luke (Nov 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I tried once too. I felt like killing my mate who owned the lot after a few months. He was mangobiche last and VT'm....some shit before that


lol..I was a used car salesman for bout 10 years..managed one for awhile to..lol

The secretary's first job in the morning the yard i managed was to roll enough joints for everyone for the day.

Tough job..not for everybody..very stressful


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 29, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> lol..I was a used car salesman for bout 10 years..managed one for awhile to..lol
> 
> The secretary's first job in the morning the yard i managed was to roll enough joints for everyone for the day.
> 
> Tough job..not for everybody..very stressful


I commend anyone who can put up with the dailies of used car life. Absolutely it's not for everyone. I'd rather crawl thru the desert on my hands and knees


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 29, 2016)

I worked for Florin Rd Toyota till I beat up my replacement sales manager.
Then I worked for Cal Worthington Chervolet.

I was really good for a while till my conscience got the best of me.
Ripping off lil old ladies on a pension made it hard to sleep at night.
Car audio installation after that


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 29, 2016)

It sounds like I am violent with all my stories, but really I am not. Theres a really good reason behind every event believe me.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Just picture a used car salesman on a used car lot in Vietnam, thats the last thing he flung at me before he got tossed off of RIU under that name. He's probably already created a new one to troll with at this point considering his past record of new names. Maybe he wont be ignorant enough to post pictures of his little shitty pistol next time he posts pics


I missed that action...


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 29, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> It sounds like I am violent with all my stories, but really I am not. Theres a really good reason behind every event believe me.


We brothers then
..to many of us sound similar


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> We brothers then
> ..to many of us sound similar


Yes
Truth be told I hate hurting ppl weather physically or emotionally.


----------



## bi polar express (Nov 29, 2016)

Asked a corner whore how much she said 100 to fuck 200 to fuck me in the eye socket and she popped her eye out I said to expensive for me as I walked off she said ill keep an eye out for you


----------



## bi polar express (Nov 29, 2016)

Hahahaha choo choo!


----------



## bi polar express (Nov 29, 2016)

Enjoy you bunch of pervs hahahahaha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 30, 2016)

bi polar express said:


> Asked a corner whore how much she said 100 to fuck 200 to fuck me in the eye socket and she popped her eye out I said to expensive for me as I walked off she said ill keep an eye out for you


LMAO, well @bi polar express , that truly was/is random


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 30, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Yes
> Truth be told I hate hurting ppl weather physically or emotionally.


I'm told I'm just a big fucking teddy bear and that's true till I'm pushed up to the edge and then the teeth come out.

***Edit: unless I'm out of weed then there aint no motherfucking teddy bears in sight


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I'm told I'm just a big fucking teddy bear and that's true till I'm pushed up to the edge and then the teeth come out.
> 
> ***Edit: unless I'm out of weed then there aint no motherfucking teddy bears in sight


Outta weed is the worst!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 30, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Outta weed is the worst!


I agree, so do my wife and kids


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I agree, so do my wife and kids


I can understand that.


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 30, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I've been to Sacramento. I have no interest in returning.


Best way to visit Sacramento is on I-80 driving through to somewhere else haha


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 30, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> Best way to visit Sacramento is on I-80 driving through to somewhere else haha


I'm landing there December 9th to hit the BBQ for the weekend, should I stay in rockville instead?


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 30, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I'm landing there December 9th to hit the BBQ for the weekend, should I stay in rockville instead?


Most my experiance is further south closer to the Bay. Stayed in Fairfield for a week, it was nice. But, between here and real life, I don't really hear good things about Sacramento. I'd definitely do what ever is easier/safer for your own personal limits. Personally I've stayed in a lot of shitty places so it doesn't bother me, just avoid them when I can.


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 30, 2016)

wildfire97936 said:


> Most my experiance is further south closer to the Bay. Stayed in Fairfield for a week, it was nice. But, between here and real life, I don't really hear good things about Sacramento. I'd definitely do what ever is easier/safer for your own personal limits. Personally I've stayed in a lot of shitty places so it doesn't bother me, just avoid them when I can.


I feel ya, I live in a city twice the size of Sacramento in one of the rougher neiborhoods there so I should be fine, I know the rules, I ain't got shit and I ain't see shit


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 30, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I feel ya, I live in a city twice the size of Sacramento in one of the rougher neiborhoods there so I should be fine, I know the rules, I ain't got shit and I ain't see shit


Get the insurance if you get a rental car!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 30, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I feel ya, I live in a city twice the size of Sacramento in one of the rougher neiborhoods there so I should be fine, I know the rules, I ain't got shit and I ain't see shit


You know the rules you should be fine.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 30, 2016)

Avoid downtown, south sac, oak park, and Del Paso Heights and you should be fine

wait whats left lol


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 30, 2016)

Here's how children play in my neighborhood lol
http://www.10tv.com/article/pokemon-go-player-robbed-shot-linden-park


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 30, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Here's how children play in my neighborhood lol
> http://www.10tv.com/article/pokemon-go-player-robbed-shot-linden-park


Fucken wankers using guns 

Over a phone..
Fucken wankers


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 30, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Here's how children play in my neighborhood lol
> http://www.10tv.com/article/pokemon-go-player-robbed-shot-linden-park


Fukn dumbshit playing pokemon where he shouldn't be. Deserved to be shot


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 30, 2016)

That's like wearing a Rolex getting off plane in fukn Luanda. Dumb


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Fukn dumbshit playing pokemon where he shouldn't be. Deserved to be shot


Aussies cant understand that cos we dont have to put up with those fucks and guns


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 30, 2016)

Fuckin little pricks need to be shot themselves before the pokemon player i dont care what neighbourhood in the world it is


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 30, 2016)

In their defense it was a REALLY nice phone, and they didn't have one and wanted one, sad, but it's just how they were raised, they only get in trouble when they bring the heat around. I raise mine different though, they go to private school cause I work hard, they know I work hard for what we have because they have to work as well, things in my home are earned, privileges as well as material possessions. My children are told no. 
On the other side of that I don't lie to them or break promises, if I say I'll be there, I am, if they ask a question, I give them a straight answer, I always hated to be told because I said so, so now I refuse to say it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 30, 2016)

I didn't say they were right rubes but the guy had to be a fucking genius playing fucking pokemon in the fucking hood after dark....hell even in the fucking daylight


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 30, 2016)

I never walked down Cooper road with my fucking phone out, nor Allendale, nor Cherokee park. Why? Because I knew it would be lifted


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 30, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> In their defense it was a REALLY nice phone, and they didn't have one and wanted one, sad, but it's just how they were raised, they only get in trouble when they bring the heat around. I raise mine different though, they go to private school cause I work hard, they know I work hard for what we have because they have to work as well, things in my home are earned, privileges as well as material possessions. My children are told no.
> On the other side of that I don't lie to them or break promises, if I say I'll be there, I am, if they ask a question, I give them a straight answer, I always hated to be told because I said so, so now I refuse to say it


Its hard to be a parent that does that, but you are doing the right thing.
My wife doesnt back me up and we argue as a result.
My oldest daughter gets it and the younger one doesnt.
I mean she doesnt steal etc...but doesnt work hard to get what she needs/wants.

Oldest daughter is a fulltime student in college and a restaurant manager at 20 yrs old, 16 yr old flunking outta school.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I never walked down Cooper road with my fucking phone out, nor Allendale, nor Cherokee park. Why? Because I knew it would be lifted


Just like being a defensive driver, you gotta know where you are and how not be a victim.
Everyone needs common sense.


----------



## Bbcchance (Nov 30, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Its hard to be a parent that does that, but you are doing the right thing.
> My wife doesnt back me up and we argue as a result.
> My oldest daughter gets it and the younger one doesnt.
> I mean she doesnt steal etc...but doesnt work hard to get what she needs/wants.
> ...


The hardest part is sticking to the No's, we have all done without at some level as a child and as adults we still feel their pain from not going to the ice capades or getting a new laptop or pizza for dinner or whatever it may be and we hate to make our children feel pain, but you just have to keep reminding yourself that being the kind of person who means what they say is a hard trait to pass on, but imho one of the most important


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I didn't say they were right rubes but the guy had to be a fucking genius playing fucking pokemon in the fucking hood after dark....hell even in the fucking daylight


To bad if it was someones daughter whos disabled and got lost in the area...

Point is those fucks got no right black or white rich or poor to do that to someone
It really riles me that theres any defense towards these shitbags that grow up under there fathers brothers uncles etc that preach the word using guns etc 
I may be a naive australian but i know the biggest negative for me about america is shit like this


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 30, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> To bad if it was someones daughter whos disabled and got lost in the area...
> 
> Point is those fucks got no right black or white rich or poor to do that to someone
> It really riles me that theres any defense towards these shitbags that grow up under there fathers brothers uncles etc that preach the word using guns etc
> I may be a naive australian but i know the biggest negative for me about america is shit like this


Hell I hear you brother and I agree with you, but I also know as someone who travels alot (or at least used to), you gotta be smart as there are fucking idiots out there. I like to think everyone has good intentions but fuck that aint true, unfortunately. Fortunately though I live in VN where that sort of shit doesnt happen. The phone would be snatched in an instant especially if someone asked to use it and you gave it to em *lmao*, but no guns and shit.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 30, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> To bad if it was someones daughter whos disabled and got lost in the area...
> 
> Point is those fucks got no right black or white rich or poor to do that to someone
> It really riles me that theres any defense towards these shitbags that grow up under there fathers brothers uncles etc that preach the word using guns etc
> I may be a naive australian but i know the biggest negative for me about america is shit like this


Ill never understand those thinking its ok to take from others


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 30, 2016)

Fuckwits are fuckwits, yeah they piss in my cheerios too, and not defending them in any way. I dont think any of us are, just pointing out that perhaps homeboy who got got shouldnt have been playing pokemon in the hood at 21:00 and while playing pokemon probably shouldnt have willingly handed his phone off to thug kid then chased after him. That was fucking dumb on his part is all I was pointing out.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hell I hear you brother and I agree with you, but I also know as someone who travels alot (or at least used to), you gotta be smart as there are fucking idiots out there. I like to think everyone has good intentions but fuck that aint true, unfortunately. Fortunately though I live in VN where that sort of shit doesnt happen. The phone would be snatched in an instant especially if someone asked to use it and you gave it to em *lmao*, but no guns and shit.


If I go to a liquor store at night there is so often a guy or gal in distress that needs to borrow a phone.
Ill be a sucker and offer a dollar before I let my phone outta my hand.
I keep my wallet in my front pocket.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 30, 2016)

I could be seen as a hypocrite @Vnsmkr if u check out latest pic on ig...


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hell I hear you brother and I agree with you, but I also know as someone who travels alot (or at least used to), you gotta be smart as there are fucking idiots out there. I like to think everyone has good intentions but fuck that aint true, unfortunately. Fortunately though I live in VN where that sort of shit doesnt happen. The phone would be snatched in an instant especially if someone asked to use it and you gave it to em *lmao*, but no guns and shit.


Yep..

.dont get my wrong vn in no way am i having a go at you guys sorry if i come across that way..i wouldnt survive in a hood cos me being me i would stop and say..cmon cunt lets get it on and get my fists ready..only to be shot in the head by a 14 yr old on a bike lol


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 30, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Yep..
> 
> .dont get my wrong vn in no way am i having a go at you guys sorry if i come across that way..i wouldnt survive in a hood cos me being me i would stop and say..cmon cunt lets get it on and get my fists ready..only to be shot in the head by a 14 yr old on a bike lol


The 14yr old with a gun is reality unforunately


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 30, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> If I go to a liquor store at night there is so often a guy or gal in distress that needs to borrow a phone.
> Ill be a sucker and offer a dollar before I let my phone outta my hand.
> I keep my wallet in my front pocket.


I keep all that in my front pocket and look straight ahead, not offering shit but a hard look . Well, when I lived on that side thats the way it was.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 30, 2016)

Hell u have phones ?
We still use pigeon carrier service here


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I keep all that in my front pocket and look straight ahead, not offering shit but a hard look . Well, when I lived on that side thats the way it was.


Avoid night trips, but when ya go out at night be smart.
Yeah nothing in anywhere but fronts


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 30, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Hell u have phones ?
> We still use pigeon carrier service here


they dont want my phone. it only has buttons, no wifi shit etc


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 30, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Hell u have phones ?
> We still use pigeon carrier service here


Seems like pigeon service here sometimes with dropped calls and service area gaps.
I use the budget carrier though


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 30, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Avoid night trips, but when ya go out at night be smart.
> Yeah nothing in anywhere but fronts


yeah I lived in new orleans for a minute, right outside our little block of condos and townhouses was crack alley


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> they dont want my phone. it only has buttons, no wifi shit etc


Maybe if i come to the states ill get 4 teardrops tattooed on my face lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 30, 2016)

Had a large piece of cake this morning and it is kicking in. Nice to have a edible buzz!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> yeah I lived in new orleans for a minute, right outside our little block of condos and townhouses was crack alley


I lived in G-Pkwy in Sacramento, was crack alley all over, and gate to get out like District B-13


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 30, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Maybe if i come to the states ill get 4 teardrops tattooed on my face lol


LMAO, I knew a few cats way back that had those. Jailhouse tats


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 30, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Maybe if i come to the states ill get 4 teardrops tattooed on my face lol


lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 30, 2016)

I just wanted to say a big thank you to everyone who bought beans from me over the last month. We managed to raise just over $450US which has been given to @Vnsmkr. Hopefully that money should help get him out of trouble for a little while! So cheers everyone


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 30, 2016)

Yes that did help very much. Thank you to everyone who got some killer crosses and most of all you dude!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yes that did help very much. Thank you to everyone who got some killer crosses and most of all you dude!


Really was the least I could do bro, I felt your pain and had something to give...simple


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 30, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Really was the least I could do bro, I felt your pain and had something to give...simple


I missed the boat again...wheres the emotican for a sinking ship


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 30, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I missed the boat again...wheres the emotican for a sinking ship


I'll have some more after xmas bro  different crosses but!


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 30, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I'll have some more after xmas bro  different crosses but!


Fire me a pm and ill buy a couple packs when you have them 
Keep it quiet though our mate above is having a sleep


----------



## Vnsmkr (Nov 30, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Fire me a pm and ill buy a couple packs when you have them
> Keep it quiet though our mate above is having a sleep


LMAO same as a sinking boat hahaha


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> LMAO same as a sinking boat hahaha


Damn...woke up


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 30, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Fire me a pm and ill buy a couple packs when you have them
> Keep it quiet though our mate above is having a sleep


Ha ha ha ha oh fuck, you crack me up mate  
Too easy man, will do!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 1, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ha ha ha ha oh fuck, you crack me up mate
> Too easy man, will do!!


We all get along that well its easy to crack each other up bro .....cheers man


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 1, 2016)

Oh hell yeah, this thread is the good vibes of riu lol we all crack up in here, shit the other day bi polar express made me spit beer on my phone then it slipped outta my hand into the bbq grill haha. 

Site should really be www.rooftopseasia.org with a rollitup subforum lmao


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 1, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Oh hell yeah, this thread is the good vibes of riu lol we all crack up in here, shit the other day bi polar express made me spit beer on my phone then it slipped outta my hand into the bbq grill haha.
> 
> Site should really be www.rooftopseasia.org with a rollitup subforum lmao


Thats awesome LMAO!! I love the name of the forum hahaha


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 1, 2016)

Agreed! Good times


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 1, 2016)

Theres an idea for a name of a strain ...rooftop asia
R.T.A


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Theres an idea for a name of a strain ...rooftop asia
> R.T.A


Cheers, that patent is pending. LMAO kidding


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 1, 2016)

Penthaus Pot #13 and Rooftop Asia #1


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 1, 2016)

Rooftop asia #1 cherry pie x ghost train haze #1


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Rooftop asia #1 cherry pie x ghost train haze #1


Thats the whole "Urban Line" we got  Penthaus Pot #1, Rooftop Asia #1, Walk-in Closet #1, Highrise #1 then there's that "Rural Line" with Rubes Backyard #1, Bicts Patch #1, Lucky Lukes OutBack #1


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thats the whole "Urban Line" we got  Penthaus Pot #1, Rooftop Asia #1, Walk-in Closet #1, Highrise #1 then there's that "Rural Line" with Rubes Backyard #1, Bicts Patch #1, Lucky Lukes OutBack #1


Lol good thinking man


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 1, 2016)

My oldest (7) goes to Vietnamese "public" school. Her teacher told her day before yesterday if her daddy didnt pay this fucking 25 dollar piece of shit for the doctor which they sent her home with last week she should stay home; they do that shit ALOT send the kids home with a "pay this form", that shit gets fucking old!!! Told her if it wasnt paid to stay home. Fucking stupid bitch
Is that really something you say to the 7 year old child? Fuck no its not, wish I could speak passable Vietnamese at this point as I would go rip that fucking bitches head off.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> My oldest (7) goes to Vietnamese "public" school. Her teacher told her day before yesterday if her daddy didnt pay this fucking 25 dollar piece of shit for the doctor which they sent her home with last week she should stay home; they do that shit ALOT send the kids home with a "pay this form", that shit gets fucking old!!! Told her if it wasnt paid to stay home. Fucking stupid bitch
> Is that really something you say to the 7 year old child? Fuck no its not, wish I could speak passable Vietnamese at this point as I would go rip that fucking bitches head off.


Doing it in English will get your point across well enough.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Doing it in English will get your point across well enough.


Just venting,and last thing I want to do is to embarrass my daughter. Since I know kids repeat exactly what dad says I said to her, with my 4 year old standing by (because I know if chelle doesnt repeat anna li certainly will without qualm), "tell you teacher daddy would like to have a little talk with her", say if she makes comments to you like that again perhaps she would like to see how mad dad gets" and I showed her my fist to which she laughed. One of them will repeat it to her and that will get my point across fine enough for now.


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 1, 2016)

"you stupid fucking assholes" is globally translated as far as Ive seen, I have been told "you mother bitch before"I couldn't help but laugh


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 1, 2016)

I'd be fine as I already know every curse word in Vietnamese. Calling her pussy face (VN = cunt) would do


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I'd be fine as I already know every curse word in Vietnamese. Calling her pussy face would do


I like to call Indonesians "bug jumpers" term still makes me laugh, I always picture 2 fleas trying to play leapfrog and failing


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 1, 2016)

I just cant grasp why you would tell that to a 7 year old, thats just fucking ignorant in my eyes, especially for a fucking teacher.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I just cant grasp why you would tell that to a 7 year old, thats just fucking ignorant in my eyes, especially for a fucking teacher.


Yep, it's an asshole move, all right.


----------



## bi polar express (Dec 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I just cant grasp why you would tell that to a 7 year old, thats just fucking ignorant in my eyes, especially for a fucking teacher.


Wow thats fucked I've never had a teacher be that out of line in highschool they would send an email to all my teachers warning them they had me in there class hahahahaha the history teacher on the first day said "oh I was warned about you" mwahahahahaha


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 1, 2016)

bi polar express said:


> Wow thats fucked I've never had a teacher be that out of line in highschool they would send an email to all my teachers warning them they had me in there class hahahahaha the history teacher on the first day said "oh I was warned about you" mwahahahahaha


History was my favorite subject. 

I hate unnecessary repetition.


----------



## bi polar express (Dec 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> History was my favorite subject.
> 
> I hate unnecessary repetition.


Without history it is doomed to repeat itself


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 1, 2016)

bi polar express said:


> Without history it is doomed to repeat itself


"Those who fail to learn their history are doomed to repeat it" is the most common usage.


----------



## bi polar express (Dec 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> "Those who fail to learn their history are domed to repeat it" is the most common usage.


Yeah I'm not a scientist so ...- bi polar express


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Theres an idea for a name of a strain ...rooftop asia
> R.T.A


I see RTA and first think I think about is car audio


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 1, 2016)

In my eyes the "his story" taught in school is a farce, and not historically accurate.
I bet each countrys' tales are different.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> In my eyes the "his story" taught in school is a farce, and not historically accurate.
> I bet each countrys' tales are different.


Depends on the school, I guess.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Depends on the school, I guess.


I know the US at least seems to steer the facts to always make us look like the good guys.
You can make a movie in favor of the villain if you want, and you find yourself hoping he/she make it.

I am an eternal pessimist, as life has shown me thats the way to survive.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I know the US at least seems to steer the facts to always make us look like the good guys.
> You can make a movie in favor of the villain if you want, and you find yourself hoping he/she make it.
> 
> I am an eternal pessimist, as life has shown me thats the way to survive.


There's a few of these sorts of movies out there. Evil often ends up looking a lot more moral than "good".

You should read up on Seneca, the ancient Greek philosopher. He's the origin of the word 'cynic', lol


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> There's a few of these sorts of movies out there. Evil often ends up looking a lot more moral than "good".


Ive read books from the vantage point of the killer.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Ive read books from the vantage point of the killer.


They (re)write a lot of history books, it turns out.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I know the US at least seems to steer the facts to always make us look like the good guys.
> You can make a movie in favor of the villain if you want, and you find yourself hoping he/she make it.
> 
> I am an eternal pessimist, as life has shown me thats the way to survive.


The ones that wins the war always does this.....has been that way, well forever. The loser never writes history


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I know the US at least seems to steer the facts to always make us look like the good guys.
> You can make a movie in favor of the villain if you want, and you find yourself hoping he/she make it.
> 
> I am an eternal pessimist, as life has shown me thats the way to survive.


like when they landed on the rock, thieved everything from and slain my ancestors, and then made a fucking holiday for it with a bunch of goddamn food?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 1, 2016)

Sound familiar?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 1, 2016)

I guess ole chris columbus was just sailing to the new world, fucking bullshit


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 1, 2016)

The pilgrims didn't leave seeking religious freedom, they were kicked out by church of England, again depends on which history you read, the civil war was to end slavery in northern history books when I was a kid and in southern history books it was the south fighting to cecede from a government who took all the tax money made from southern profits and used it to better northern roads and infrastructure leaving the folks paying the tab to to struggle with inferior roads and bridges, again who wrote it? Hmmmm


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 1, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> "you stupid fucking assholes" is globally translated as far as Ive seen, I have been told "you mother bitch before"I couldn't help but laugh


Lol my missus said one day im a cunt fucker...i said true


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 1, 2016)

Ha ha! Whenever possible!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 1, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> The pilgrims didn't leave seeking religious freedom, they were kicked out by church of England, again depends on which history you read, the civil war was to end slavery in northern history books when I was a kid and in southern history books it was the south fighting to cecede from a government who took all the tax money made from southern profits and used it to better northern roads and infrastructure leaving the folks paying the tab to to struggle with inferior roads and bridges, again who wrote it? Hmmmm


Occam's Razor sez simpler answer much more likely to be the truth.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Lol my missus said one day im a cunt fucker...i said true


I'm gonna guess that was not the answer she was looking for?


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I see RTA and first think I think about is car audio


dude you got it bad lmao... Must have been an installer for quite some time.
i have been installing professionally (mecp/m) for about 10 years as my second job and i do the same shit.


 

Did i just bring back memories? Lol


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Just venting,and last thing I want to do is to embarrass my daughter. Since I know kids repeat exactly what dad says I said to her, with my 4 year old standing by (because I know if chelle doesnt repeat anna li certainly will without qualm), "tell you teacher daddy would like to have a little talk with her", say if she makes comments to you like that again perhaps she would like to see how mad dad gets" and I showed her my fist to which she laughed. One of them will repeat it to her and that will get my point across fine enough for now.


Props... My blood would have been boiling!


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 1, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I'm gonna guess that was not the answer she was looking for?


Got that right she said she said the words in the wrong order lol


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I guess ole chris columbus was just sailing to the new world, fucking bullshit


Lol I've always found history conflicting with other history... Hawaiian history states cook attempted to overthrow the entire hawaiian kingdom but american history has it the other way around.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> The ones that wins the war always does this.....has been that way, well forever. The loser never writes history





Vnsmkr said:


> like when they landed on the rock, thieved everything from and slain my ancestors, and then made a fucking holiday for it with a bunch of goddamn food?





Vnsmkr said:


> I guess ole chris columbus was just sailing to the new world, fucking bullshit


Thats what I mean! Its an embarrassment being "American"
Columbus and books are so stupid they called and still do call Natives "Indians".
Did he think he was in India?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 1, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> The pilgrims didn't leave seeking religious freedom, they were kicked out by church of England, again depends on which history you read, the civil war was to end slavery in northern history books when I was a kid and in southern history books it was the south fighting to cecede from a government who took all the tax money made from southern profits and used it to better northern roads and infrastructure leaving the folks paying the tab to to struggle with inferior roads and bridges, again who wrote it? Hmmmm


Let me write the beginning of every historical event.
We went out in search for others peoples land, property, and money and will kill everyone in our way


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 1, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Lol I've always found history conflicting with other history... Hawaiian history states cook attempted to overthrow the entire hawaiian kingdom but american history has it the other way around.


Just like the bible, each one is different....so I dont trust any of them.
I have an internal compass, I dont need fear of god to be what I think is a good person, I have my own moral code.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 1, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> dude you got it bad lmao... Must have been an installer for quite some time.
> i have been installing professionally (mecp/m) for about 10 years as my second job and i do the same shit.
> 
> 
> ...


Not professionally (not certified), but installed since 18, and 43 now.
Part of the time I did it as my source of income, others as side work and for friends.
I havent worked in some time now though.
I have subs I cant lift now with my stupid back...I was doing HT installs also.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Lol my missus said one day im a cunt fucker...i said true


My response, "as much as I can"


----------



## 757growin (Dec 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Thats what I mean! Its an embarrassment being "American"
> Columbus and books are so stupid they called and still do call Natives "Indians".
> Did he think he was in India?


Is there a country around with a "clean" history? Someone is getting screwed everywhere. Doesn't matter which county. At least from some of my travels and general knowledge of world history


----------



## 757growin (Dec 1, 2016)

Hey vn. hope things are better farmer. I remember seeing something about a bean collective. pm me a bean list or a link to a site or ? thanks


----------



## Jah Earth Collective (Dec 1, 2016)

757growin said:


> Is there a country around with a "clean" history? Someone is getting screwed everywhere. Doesn't matter which county. At least from some of my travels and general knowledge of world history


True. The shit be deeper in some places more than others


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 1, 2016)

757growin said:


> Is there a country around with a "clean" history? Someone is getting screwed everywhere. Doesn't matter which county. At least from some of my travels and general knowledge of world history


That is probably true, it's too bad the actions of a Govt. have so often been deemed as the thoughts and beliefs of that nation.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Let me write the beginning of every historical event.
> We went out in search for others peoples land, property, and money and will kill everyone in our way


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 1, 2016)

757growin said:


> Hey vn. hope things are better farmer. I remember seeing something about a bean collective. pm me a bean list or a link to a site or ? thanks


Me to


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> That is probably true, it's too bad the actions of a Govt. have so often been deemed as the thoughts and beliefs of that nation.


AS a kid history class had me thinking English ppl were evil, just the leader was (but which one..US leader or UK leader...both). Teaching kids that crap seems like a way to do no more than keep us divided.


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 1, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I just wanted to say a big thank you to everyone who bought beans from me over the last month. We managed to raise just over $450US which has been given to @Vnsmkr. Hopefully that money should help get him out of trouble for a little while! So cheers everyone





Vnsmkr said:


> Yes that did help very much. Thank you to everyone who got some killer crosses and most of all you dude!


Thank you guys. I got the beans in the mail today. Very excited about the new genetics.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 1, 2016)

Blueberryxshark shock.now theres a gd cross


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Blueberryxshark shock.now theres a gd cross


I'm inclined to agree. From the little Google has taught me about SS, that is. {I hadn't heard of it before} White Skunk would have been a good name for the SS.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 1, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> I'm inclined to agree. From the little Google has taught me about SS, that is. {I hadn't heard of it before} White Skunk would have been a good name for the SS.


Remimds me of white rhino a bit


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Remimds me of white rhino a bit


There has been some great crosses come out of both White Widow and Skunk#1. I got a couple of Donkey Kong crosses this week too. DK X Cindy's Blue Cheese, and DK X Grape'ish Bag Seed. If Cousin Wayne was alive today, he would say I was shitting in high cotton. And he wouldn't be wrong.


----------



## bi polar express (Dec 1, 2016)

Found this in the closet didn't even know it was there!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 1, 2016)

bi polar express said:


> Found this in the closet didn't even know it was there!


LMAO what it is? That would be a gold find for me atm, there not even any after vaped bud around, long fukn gone


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 1, 2016)

bi polar express said:


> Found this in the closet didn't even know it was there!


Dont do it its a cockroach.in disguise !


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 1, 2016)

bi polar express said:


> Found this in the closet didn't even know it was there!


Im blessed this yr even in our so called dry season right now ( noone has weed)
Not bragging just happy you know wat i mean


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im blessed this yr even in our so called dry season right now ( noone has weed)
> Not bragging just happy you know wat i mean


I never ran out this past summer, but I was smoking lots of tops. Maybe this year I will have bud the whole year round.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 1, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> I never ran out this past summer, but I was smoking lots of tops. Maybe this year I will have bud the whole year round.


I have given away more than ive smoked this year seriously...but no more now its dried up for weed now i keep it to myself this time of year


----------



## bi polar express (Dec 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> LMAO what it is? That would be a gold find for me atm, there not even any after vaped bud around, long fukn gone


Sensi seeds afghani #1 haha if I could teleport if to you via good vibes I would


----------



## bi polar express (Dec 1, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im blessed this yr even in our so called dry season right now ( noone has weed)
> Not bragging just happy you know wat i mean


Oh yeah! While everyone is out this year I'm not! around the holidays this time of year its dry everyone's with family and friends or just simply out


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 1, 2016)

bi polar express said:


> Sensi seeds afghani #1 haha if I could teleport if to you via good vibes I would


If i could send vn a package like i did for ref two weeks i would instantly


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 1, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> I never ran out this past summer, but I was smoking lots of tops. Maybe this year I will have bud the whole year round.


Tops?


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Tops?


The little part you pinch off when you top your plants. A step above smoking leaves, which I have done many times in my younger days.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 1, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> The little part you pinch off when you top your plants. A step above smoking leaves, which I have done many times in my younger days.


I thought you meant the "Top Buds" and thought that wasnt so bad.
So the tops have something in them more than other non-bud parts?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I thought you meant the "Top Buds" and thought that wasnt so bad.
> So the tops have something in them more than other non-bud parts?


just the preflowers I would assume


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 1, 2016)

or if taken later some youngish flowers


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 1, 2016)

early bud has weird effect on my, like intense effect for +-10 minutes then gone


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 1, 2016)

I need to pop a seed or 2 of the Franks Gift to see if the CBD helps with my bad twitching I have often.
Not sure what causes it, but wouldnt mind finding a soluton


----------



## bi polar express (Dec 1, 2016)

I


ruby fruit said:


> If i could send vn a package like i did for ref two weeks i would instantly[/QUOTE I'm supposed to be getting GDP x nightcap I think? Idk its just supposed to help VN lol


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I thought you meant the "Top Buds" and thought that wasnt so bad.
> So the tops have something in them more than other non-bud parts?


If you haven't been smoking bud, they will get you high. And when you don't have bud and want to get high. . . . .


----------



## bi polar express (Dec 1, 2016)

Don't know how the above message fucked up but ima roll with it


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 1, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> If you haven't been smoking bud, they will get you high. And when you don't have bud and want to get high. . . . .


Yeah I know what you mean


----------



## bi polar express (Dec 1, 2016)

I would blaze one with every one of you crazy fucks just saying. Has anyone ran Chernobyl before if so how was it


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 1, 2016)

bi polar express said:


> I would blaze one with every one of you crazy fucks just saying. Has anyone ran Chernobyl before if so how was it


I liked Chernobyl very much Greasy buds with semi-clear headed high, medium yield High calyx to leaf ratio
Great smell taste like lime


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 1, 2016)

bi polar express said:


> I would blaze one with every one of you crazy fucks just saying. Has anyone ran Chernobyl before if so how was it


Quite a few times. I love it actually. I usually see a lemon-lime tastey one or one which was more of a spicy? flavor. But most are leaning to that lemon/lime flavor imo. Could be high yield, could be a few ounces depending on growing style I think. Yeah greasy too. I just vaped a few chernobyl buds the other week and it was quite nice! Its a staple here in my garden....


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 1, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Quite a few times. I love it actually. I usually see a lemon-lime tastey one or one which was more of a spicy? flavor. But most are leaning to that lemon/lime flavor imo. Could be high yield, could be a few ounces depending on growing style I think. Yeah greasy too. I just vaped a few chernobyl buds the other week and it was quite nice! Its a staple here in my garden....


Ive never had the spicy variety


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 1, 2016)

bi polar express said:


> Don't know how the above message fucked up but ima roll with it


I dont understand it lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 1, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Yeah I know what you mean


Gravy !!!!!!


----------



## bi polar express (Dec 1, 2016)

Choo choo!


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 2, 2016)

Haven't ran or smoked any Chernobyl yet, prohibition states suck


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 2, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Haven't ran or smoked any Chernobyl yet, prohibition states suck


Whats holding you back from getting some?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 2, 2016)

Fuck we live in a prohibition world, that hasnt stopped us yet


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 2, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Whats holding you back from getting some?


Nothing but the Mrs, no bean buying or planting till after Santa comes, she made me promise and I don't break those often, bit Dec 26th I'll be filling some carts 

Just wish I could pop into a local shop and pick up a smoke sample though, ah in a perfect world eh?


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 2, 2016)

It will be a bit before I have space anyways, my next run is gonna be all riddler gear, got some ctf crosses to play with and I wanna do some BOG sweet Cindy and 00 Choco skunk with them, maybe finally get to those gth#1 fems too, damn so many to run right?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 2, 2016)

I take the ability to shop locally for granted


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 2, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I take the ability to shop locally for granted


Yes. I do remember the paranoia, however.


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Yes. I do remember the paranoia, however.


I've been off the wagon for about 1 1/2 years now, and I just bought my first pack of rolling papers last week. I found an old pack of OCB's and had been using them all this time. Smoked some with Sister and BIL, and they had the new ultra thin ZigZags. So I went to a gas station that I never shop at looking for them. Didn't have them, but did buy a few packs of JOB's. {They had two kinds of JOB's to choose from. 1.25 and 1 1/4. I had to chuckle at that} Should last me another year or two. Hiding your smoking is just a hard to break habit.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 2, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> I've been off the wagon for about 1 1/2 years now, and I just bought my first pack of rolling papers last week. I found an old pack of OCB's and had been using them all this time. Smoked some with Sister and BIL, and they had the new ultra thin ZigZags. So I went to a gas station that I never shop at looking for them. Didn't have them, but did buy a few packs of JOB's. {They had two kinds of JOB's to choose from. 1.25 and 1 1/4. I had to chuckle at that} Should last me another year or two. Hiding your smoking is just a hard to break habit.


Even going to a foreign liquor store to buy paper lol


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 2, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Yes. I do remember the paranoia, however.


Yeah I hate that everyone there knows my business


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 2, 2016)

I can get a good understanding of what strains I want to run from guys on here at least, Chernobyl is thumbs up from everyone I've seen journal it though, quite a few phenos but no bad ones that I've seen, gg4 is a safe bet and luckily I have a line on a true clone when I can get it, folks tend to like to run that, and I've tried a sample from the mom and can definitely see why people keep it around. Both go on my list


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 2, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I can get a good understanding of what strains I want to run from guys on here at least, Chernobyl is thumbs up from everyone I've seen journal it though, quite a few phenos but no bad ones that I've seen, gg4 is a safe bet and luckily I have a line on a true clone when I can get it, folks tend to like to run that, and I've tried a sample from the mom and can definitely see why people keep it around. Both go on my list


Haven tried the GG4 yet, but have a cross in seed form I could pop, and clones 15 miles away that are there often


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 2, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Haven tried the GG4 yet, but have a cross in seed form I could pop, and clones 15 miles away that are there often


Definitely give it a go, had a nice solid stone to it, one of those nice hot bath joint smokes, get out if the tub fully relaxed and pain free


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 2, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Definitely give it a go, had a nice solid stone to it, one of those nice hot bath joint smokes, get out if the tub fully relaxed and pain free


Pain free sounds nice, heres a review I just read:


chronicallymedicated





















a year ago
Initial impression: My bud-tender said in the usual tone "what'll it be?" I chirped back, "surprise me, something new from the cannaseur shelf' please". So I was handed a newer strain aptly named "Mother's Milk. The other one was Gorilla Glue #4 (GG)" (reviewed in this post). Needless to say, I was pretty excited about both of these. I sampled this one in a pre-rolled cone form, also rolled with "Raw Cones" thanks to the talented hands of Jazzy J at Medicine Man's Medical Market, located in Glendale, CO. I use a scale of 10 points, 10 being the highest possible score in any category, with 3 total categories, Taste / Aroma / Potency. Aroma: 10.0 (+1.) bonus. This is the highest number of points I have ever awarded any strain for its aroma. The smell from this strain is so unique, I have never smelled anything like it ever. It had an incredibly strong pungent earthy aroma, with overtones of powerful industrial ammonia. Damn, is all I can really say about this strain. Kudos to the growers for this strain, really, it is something special. I would not want to grow a bunch of this indoors, you would need some serious filters, it would smell like a huge uncleaned litter box, in terms of a real strong odor of cat piss. Taste: 9.5 The taste of this bud was something quite different than its scent. Like the aroma, the taste was also heavy. I was glad that the taste of this did not overwhelm me like its aroma. The initial taste of this is more earthy and piney than its smell leads you to believe. Regardless, this is by far the tastiest strain I have had aside from Jenny Kush in quite a while. It was intense, and mellow at the same time. Really a wonderful strain, with lots to offer. Potency: 9.0 The strength of this euphoria was intense. This strain has provided me with one of the more intense body and head highs of any strain that I have reviewed to date. The high came on almost immediately, and was pretty intense in terms of its psychedelic intensity, the body high was great also, I felt lethargically focused, if that makes any sense. I was in full effect of the indica part also, and here is what I mean. I needed a seat belt for reality, but I was intensely focused on the movie I had on, "The Big Lebowski". Final opinion: I thought this strain was really really great! The potency was strong, the aroma was powerful and the taste was exceptional, this is a textbook example of perfection. Great job to all of those involved in the production and distribution of this awesome strain. This strain when they have more will be in my private stash for the really long snow days we get in Denver. I would implore you (the reader) try this strain if you have the means to, it is absolutely worth it. Total points awarded: 29.5 out of 30 (plus 1 bonus point in the aroma category). I would rate this strain 5.0 stars, I feel that this strain deserves every point it earned! This is not a strain for novices. CM~


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 2, 2016)

The smell he rates high, but being a house with 3 cats the amonia smell mentioned is off-putting especially since I flower by my bed haha


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 2, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> The smell he rates high, but being a house with 3 cats the amonia smell mentioned is off-putting especially since I flower by my bed haha


It does have a stinky to it,but I can't imagine it smelling worse than the cheese and white widow run I did, those bitches funked


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 2, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> It does have a stinky to it,but I can't imagine it smelling worse than the cheese and white widow run I did, those bitches funked


I love strong smells, bu piss isnt my thing, thats why I flush after I piss lol.
Gonna have to smell some at the club to get an idea.
Never had white widow or cheese either


----------



## Jah Earth Collective (Dec 3, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> It will be a bit before I have space anyways, my next run is gonna be all riddler gear, got some ctf crosses to play with and I wanna do some BOG sweet Cindy and 00 Choco skunk with them, maybe finally get to those gth#1 fems too, damn so many to run right?


Sounds like a killer run coming up


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 3, 2016)

Jah Earth Collective said:


> Sounds like a killer run coming up


Sounds even better when I lay out exactly what ctf crosses too, lol that is plural!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Sounds even better when I lay out exactly what ctf crosses too, lol that is plural!


Are they crosses you made with CTF or someone else? I have some coming too from DC


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 3, 2016)

@Eltomcat 


This guy seems like a reliable source

Is the banana native to s.e asia and is it relatively the same size flavor etc 

Or was it designed by humans


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Are they crosses you made with CTF or someone else? I have some coming too from DC


Got em from some ol crazy dude out in colorado


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Got em from some ol crazy dude out in colorado


LMAO nice one, oh yeah you'll love those!!!!


----------



## Jah Earth Collective (Dec 3, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> @Eltomcat
> 
> 
> This guy seems like a reliable source
> ...


Whats the discussion?


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 3, 2016)

Jah Earth Collective said:


> Whats the discussion?


Eltomcat says original banana was small like a ball and had Lotta seeds not tasty

Banana we have now like a poodle


I was certain the old big brother to Cavendish? Was originalthe gros michel or whatever


----------



## qwizoking (Dec 3, 2016)

Not this


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Eltomcat says original banana was small like a ball and had Lotta seeds not tasty
> 
> Banana we have now like a poodle
> 
> ...


Certainly no _tropical fruit expert _but we still have those small bananas here which are loaded with seeds. They arent as tasty to _my _pallet, but everyones is different eh. 
I think the originals are smaller than the gros micheals....the seeded ones are about 1/2 that size


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2016)

The smaller shorter fruits are way more tasty imo than those big long fucks we used to buy in the States.....Im not talking the seeded ones, but a shorter variety anyway


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2016)

The big fucks in the States must have been Cavendish...The Gros Michels are what I like actually (I think)


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 3, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Got em from some ol crazy dude out in colorado


There's a lot of us here.


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 3, 2016)

qwizoking said:


> Eltomcat says original banana was small like a ball and had Lotta seeds not tasty
> 
> Banana we have now like a poodle
> 
> ...


There are still hundreds, if not thousands of banana strains. Not all of them can be shipped to the states. My Tampa cousins grow some small back yard bananas that have lots of flavor.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 3, 2016)

I have just eaten Dole and the Plantains from the store in Cali, I have no idea of the strains.
Usually under-ripe and suffering from a rotten center.
Crap quality, dont taste sweet or flavorful till they are almost black on the skin


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I have just eaten Dole and the Plantains from the store in Cali, I have no idea of the strains.
> Usually under-ripe and suffering from a rotten center.
> Crap quality, dont taste sweet or flavorful till they are almost black on the skin


Yep thats all I had too until I moved to Asia...its really shit in comparison, well all the selections of fruits are!!!! everything only seasonal with jacked up prices....we get everything all year here except the sweet mangoes which are sort of seasonal


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yep thats all I had too until I moved to Asia...its really shit in comparison, well all the selections of fruits are!!!! everything only seasonal with jacked up prices....we get everything all year here except the sweet mangoes which are sort of seasonal


Here overcharged as you mentioned and pulled early to last till they get to US and sold, so like pulling your favorite 9 week strain at 6.5 weeks, but top shelf price haha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Here overcharged as you mentioned and pulled early to last till they get to US and sold, so like pulling your favorite 9 week strain at 6.5 weeks, but top shelf price haha


And not only doing that but spraying shit on them to make them look good for much longer than they actually are.....fucking bullshit


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> And not only doing that but spraying shit on them to make them look good for much longer than they actually are.....fucking bullshit


Yeah hate the crap wax etc...
I wash my fruit and veg with dishsoap


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 3, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> The big fucks in the States must have been Cavendish...The Gros Michels are what I like actually (I think)


Cavendish is the main variety we eat here...and lady fingers are the others


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 3, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Cavendish is the main variety we eat here...and lady fingers are the others


How do you now names?
Here we have 2 kinds Bananas and plantains, thats all they say


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2016)

Dont feel bad bassman I had no idea the names either till I searched. Me and my kids know chuoi, VN for banana.....all bananas are called that incl plantain since its a distant relative


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2016)

Today I started cleaning up the rooftop a bit. Gonna hit it hard in the morning when I get up as I know Im going to make a serious mess while getting it tidy. 
I harvested about 30# of turmeric this morning, didnt realize I had that many fucking plants.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 3, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> How do you now names?
> Here we have 2 kinds Bananas and plantains, thats all they say


all I know is when I walk into the store theres Cavendish bananas for $1.99 kilo and lady finger bananas for $3.99 kilo as far as im concerned they are just yellow bananas


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 3, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> How do you now names?
> Here we have 2 kinds Bananas and plantains, thats all they say


No worries bassman in the states we don't know varieties because we don't have any yet, but they are coming
http://www.saveur.com/article/Techniques/5-Banana-Varieties


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> No worries bassman in the states we don't know varieties because we don't have any yet, but they are coming
> http://www.saveur.com/article/Techniques/5-Banana-Varieties


its because all the dumb ass trade pacts and BULLSHIT. Basically it boils down to money and fuckery


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 3, 2016)

I hate fuckery!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 3, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I hate fuckery!


Yeah me too


----------



## VietnameseBlackSativa (Dec 4, 2016)

ShLUbY said:


> spicy and sours and sweets, herbs and veggies.... these are a few of my favorite things! i know i'm missing out. maybe you can send me a few recipes you know of? or maybe you aren't a cook lol. i love to cook, and have a pretty diverse pantry... and i'm always lookin for new stuff, especially regional flavors.


Start by learning how to cook "Pho". It's a Vietnamese beef noodle soup! Very nice!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 4, 2016)

VietnameseBlackSativa said:


> Start by learning how to cook "Pho". It's a Vietnamese beef noodle soup! Very nice!


Its popular over here as well


----------



## Jah Earth Collective (Dec 4, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Its popular over here as well


Probably a Cali staple, that way in Houston and even New Orleans now as well


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 4, 2016)

The website still not up as yet bud ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 4, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> The website still not up as yet bud ?


No it will be early this week. Still some forms and lists to populate. We were aiming for mid December so not far off.


----------



## iHearAll (Dec 4, 2016)

i've worked with a few banana varieties over the years. My favorites are when i lived in Palawan. The variety of choice needed to be steamed in a wet towel. It went from starchy dry potato to soft sweet and gooey baked banana. mm cant find them 12 time zones away


----------



## WV: Jetson (Dec 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> No it will be early this week. Still some forms and lists to populate. We were aiming for mid December so not far off.


Stupid question, bu you'll let us all know?


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 4, 2016)

@Vnsmkr Here buddy, I made you a snowball. I know u dig the snow lmao.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 4, 2016)

Happy snow day bro!


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 4, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Happy snow day bro!


Lmao thanks buddy! Glad I work at home lol. This weather doesn't bother me I was raised up north from where I am now and it was like 6 ft snow drifts there. Living on a farm in that kinda weather just sucks ass lol. Especially walking to school when the damn drive way is 3/4 miles long to start. That was rare walking in those conditions but it happened sometimes. Wish I had found out what bud was back then. The walk woulda been more looked forward too lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 4, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Lmao thanks buddy! Glad I work at home lol. This weather doesn't bother me I was raised up north from where I am now and it was like 6 ft snow drifts there. Living on a farm in that kinda weather just sucks ass lol. Especially walking to school when the damn drive way is 3/4 miles long to start. That was rare walking in those conditions but it happened sometimes. Wish I had found out what bud was back then. The walk woulda been more looked forward too lol.


I had to walk to school about 4 miles sometimes, but never in snow, rain or Norcal Sun though.
Might have been bad being super high walking in the 110+*sun, but rainy days would have been way more fun!


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 4, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I had to walk to school about 4 miles sometimes, but never in snow, rain or Norcal Sun though.
> Might have been bad being super high walking in the 110+*sun, but rainy days would have been way more fun!


When I moved to the city I was fucking astonished. All these kids got rides to school. I remember when I was like 13 smoking bud and cigs before school. They call me to the office and gimme the smoking bit and called my old man, a single working father to complain I smelled like weed and tobacco. He told them you think I give a shit lady. I gotta be at work at 4 am. If the kid wants a smoke wtf can I do. They were pretty shocked to say the least. We didn't last at that school long lmfao. People don't understand broken ass families and the dynamics behind it all. They just make assumptions as to the way shit should be. In a perfect world eh lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 4, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> When I moved to the city I was fucking astonished. All these kids got rides to school. I remember when I was like 13 smoking bud and cigs before school. They call me to the office and gimme the smoking bit and called my old man, a single working father to complain I smelled like weed and tobacco. He told them you think I give a shit lady. I gotta be at work at 4 am. If the kid wants a smoke wtf can I do. They were pretty shocked to say the least. We didn't last at that school long lmfao. People don't understand broken ass families and the dynamics behind it all. They just make assumptions as to the way shit should be. In a perfect world eh lol.


Haha
Dad coulda been like he's at school isnt he? So why u calling me?
I got calls home for fighting, and they said good for him.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 4, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Haha
> Dad coulda been like he's at school isnt he? So why u calling me?
> I got calls home for fighting, and they said good for him.


Yeah I got in trouble a lot. At lunch all the kids would go to the lunch room. I'd walk right the fuck out and walk home lol. Get high and call up the homies to get fucked up. I made it to junior year hs. I dropped out one week in, took home school and graduated from an acredited home school program. When I have kids I won't force them into that bullshit. I was a socially awkward little shit, still am lol. I wouldn't want to make my kids suffer that shit.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 4, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Yeah I got in trouble a lot. At lunch all the kids would go to the lunch room. I'd walk right the fuck out and walk home lol. Get high and call up the homies to get fucked up. I made it to junior year hs. I dropped out one week in, took home school and graduated from an acredited home school program. When I have kids I won't force them into that bullshit. I was a socially awkward little shit, still am lol. I wouldn't want to make my kids suffer that shit.


Careful, your kids might end up with a better education, lol


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 4, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Careful, your kids might end up with a better education, lol


Man that's so true it's not funny. I learned so much more than a biased teachers opinion. Plus I was growing buds in the basement at the old mans crib but he didn't give 2 shits. Just as long as I was passing. I was on the honor roll at home school. I was a failure f student in regular school systems. Old man took me too Amsterdam for my graduation. He is a trippy old man. Alcohol has gotten the better of him.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 4, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Yeah I got in trouble a lot. At lunch all the kids would go to the lunch room. I'd walk right the fuck out and walk home lol. Get high and call up the homies to get fucked up. I made it to junior year hs. I dropped out one week in, took home school and graduated from an acredited home school program. When I have kids I won't force them into that bullshit. I was a socially awkward little shit, still am lol. I wouldn't want to make my kids suffer that shit.


My younger daughter hates school, oldest one loves it, go figure


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 4, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Man that's so true it's not funny. I learned so much more than a biased teachers opinion. Plus I was growing buds in the basement at the old mans crib but he didn't give 2 shits. Just as long as I was passing. I was on the honor roll at home school. I was a failure f student in regular school systems. Old man took me too Amsterdam for my graduation. He is a trippy old man. Alcohol has gotten the better of him.


Too bad alcohol was his vice and not buds.
Nice Grad present!


----------



## bi polar express (Dec 4, 2016)

I have bi polar disorder an the school knew they were awesome with me couple times they locked me in an empty room raging Or in the auditorium so I could rage out walked out of class alot but i was respectful when my head was clear and C average for grades


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 4, 2016)

bi polar express said:


> I have bi polar disorder an the school knew they were awesome with me couple times they locked me in an empty room raging Or in the auditorium so I could rage out walked out of class alot but i was respectful when my head was clear and C average for grades


Fuck I woulda called my attorney if school locked me in a room sounds like Gestapo shit.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 4, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Fuck I woulda called my attorney if school locked me in a room sounds like Gestapo shit.


I was thinking similar but not sure what the appropriate action would have been if I was at school going crazy and got caught.
I used to be super destructive at school when I tripped out. I smashed lockers, ripped towel dispensers and lights off in bathroom, trash cans on roof etc...


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 4, 2016)

I raged and walked out fuck authority, I still feel that way. It's a school not a jail. Let that teacher lay a hand on me off school grounds like a tough ass and its Put your dukes up mother fucker. We about to square up. That always threw teachers off like wtf is this kid crazy. .. fuck yeah I am, don't fudge on my nuggets homie.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 4, 2016)

WV: Jetson said:


> Stupid question, bu you'll let us all know?


Yes definitely will post it up a few places


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 4, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> @Vnsmkr Here buddy, I made you a snowball. I know u dig the snow lmao.


Fuck a snowball lmao. I got some beach sand I can bag up for you


----------



## bi polar express (Dec 4, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Fuck I woulda called my attorney if school locked me in a room sounds like Gestapo shit.


Lol if I wasn't in that room I would of been I alot of trouble one particular time they locked me in an upper class men said he was gonna jump me so I went to confront him inside the school so he couldn't get his homies i walked across the school in the mean time they evacuated that room and when i walked in bam shut door XD


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 4, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I raged and walked out fuck authority, I still feel that way. It's a school not a jail. Let that teacher lay a hand on me off school grounds like a tough ass and its Put your dukes up mother fucker. We about to square up. That always threw teachers off like wtf is this kid crazy. .. fuck yeah I am, don't fudge on my nuggets homie.


School is just to instill control, thats all. Kids were never meant to be separated from their family/tribe. My wife knows I really could GAF about school and she hates it, but she doesnt understand my take on it. Yesterday she got pissed bc my oldest daughters writing wasnt really neat, I said who gives a fuck, everything is done on a computer these days!!! She didnt get that. The only thing I think about school is good is the interactions with other kids, thats it. The "curriculum" pffff, what a load of fucking dumbshit. The only things I use in daily life are simple math, and hell my year old already got a handle on that.....

And me, I graduated high school with ok grades and even paid myself to go through college 2 years. That was a fucking waste of my time and I ended up paying for that shit for 20 fucking years....stupid shit. School was a total waste of time in my eyes except the interaction with other kids....


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> School is just to instill control, thats all. Kids were never meant to be separated from their family/tribe. My wife knows I really could GAF about school and she hates it, but she doesnt understand my take on it. Yesterday she got pissed bc my oldest daughters writing wasnt really neat, I said who gives a fuck, everything is done on a computer these days!!! She didnt get that. The only thing I think about school is good is the interactions with other kids, thats it. The "curriculum" pffff, what a load of fucking dumbshit. The only things I use in daily life are simple math, and hell my year old already got a handle on that.....


Lmfao it's so true. Your kids are gonna grow up to be smart ass people. They will have all the knowledge of you and your wife. Talk about a chill as dad. Lucky kids!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 4, 2016)

School: forced to go and learn squat.
I agree on the interpersonal skills part.


----------



## VietnameseBlackSativa (Dec 4, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Man that's so true it's not funny. I learned so much more than a biased teachers opinion. Plus I was growing buds in the basement at the old mans crib but he didn't give 2 shits. Just as long as I was passing. I was on the honor roll at home school. I was a failure f student in regular school systems. Old man took me too Amsterdam for my graduation. He is a trippy old man. Alcohol has gotten the better of him.


Professor Chomsky has been saying for decades that the educational system is designed to make you stupid. Not too hard to believe once you know who is behind all the funding to all the prestigious universities in return for having an influential part in the curriculum.


----------



## iHearAll (Dec 4, 2016)

i like school. im working on a second degree yo. catch is, you have to LIKE what you are studying. maybe wont be too happy getting a liberal arts degree lmao


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 4, 2016)

You like filling your head up with shit? Thats what "school" does, but hey we all have our own opinions


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 4, 2016)

I always took the legal approach, I'd walk to school with my friends so we could get high in the mornings, then if I felt like I was going to have a "bad" day(a bit of a trouble maker at times) I'd simply walk into the office and tell the principle it was going to be an issue if I stayed. He would give me a hall pass that said home on it so if a truancy officer stopped me I wouldn't be picked up and my teachers would send my assignments home with my friends to be completed before I returned. Honor roll student all through high school


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 4, 2016)

World is set up fuckey though , requiring degrees for most jobs


----------



## iHearAll (Dec 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You like filling your head up with shit? Thats what "school" does, but hey we all have our own opinions


electrical engineering. i hate programming though and universities expect EE's to be programmers too.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 4, 2016)

I've got a master's in cannabis. Took me about 16 years to get my thc but it's paid it's self off at this point lmfao.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 4, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> World is set up fuckey though , requiring degrees for most jobs


Education to get prestigious positions causes brain washing, but your opinion is respected.
Less ecu education keeps free thought freer flowing but you opinion is less valued by society as a whole


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 4, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> electrical engineering


Well thats useful , I'll admit. I don't have any degrees but I'm a jack of a few trades and master of none. But, I've got plenty of experience with life and "common sense" levels are full.


----------



## iHearAll (Dec 4, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> World is set up fuckey though , requiring degrees for most jobs


true shit. there are some specialists who learn by practice and get technician jobs. they're usually the guys with soul


----------



## iHearAll (Dec 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Well thats useful , I'll admit. I don't have any degrees but I'm a jack of a few trades and master of none. But, I've got plenty of experience with life and "common sense" levels are full.


the most i've ever learned is by hands on practice. usually somewhat formal with a "mentor" of sorts


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 4, 2016)

World's full of idiot savants also, I knew this old guy who had a 10th grade education in the sense that he was 18 in the 10th grade when he quit. That old dude could build ANY machine, just understood how mechanical systems worked so well from taking shit apart that he could build a working air compressor out of shit he found laying around, amazing dude


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 4, 2016)

Yeah multiple times in my life have held the title of Field Engineer because of the amount of experience I held, mostly from ojt.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 4, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> true shit. there are some specialists who learn by practice and get technician jobs. they're usually the guys with soul


I made a career out of lying about experience and knowing what I am doing and even teaching others.
I have been hired for jobs I never did and trained ppl above my pay-grade


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 4, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> electrical engineering. i hate programming though and universities expect EE's to be programmers too.


I wanna go automated with Arduino but I never leaned code, and am too dumb to learn new stuff now for some reason.
I used to be able to read shot once and remember it.
Didnt do homework, but got A's on tests, they couldnt hold me back.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 4, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I made a career out of lying about experience and knowing what I am doing and even teaching others.
> I have been hired for jobs I never did and trained ppl above my pay-grade


LMAO everyone talks theirselves up for jobs, or for most jobs anyway. Hell if everytime I were hired I would have said "fuck no I have zero idea what you are on about dickhead, I just need a paycheck", well they wouldnt have hired me


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 4, 2016)

I can hear me answering this question honestly "Why do you want to work for XX Company?"...ME: "I dont want to work for any fucking company not even one named xx, but unfortunately since I require money to live I need a paying job, I will do a bang up job!"


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> LMAO everyone talks theirselves up for jobs, or for most jobs anyway. Hell if everytime I were hired I would have said "fuck no I have zero idea what you are on about dickhead, I just need a paycheck", well they wouldnt have hired me


Its crazy first few days at a job you dont know.
Like I got a job as a lighting retro-fitter.
First day was replacing T12s with T5 in a Wells Fargo in North Sac.
I never installed a light in my life, and didnt even own electrical tools


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I can hear me answering this question honestly "Why do you want to work for XX Company?"...ME: "I dont want to work for any fucking company not even one named xx, but unfortunately since I require money to live I need a paying job, I will do a bang up job!"


I hear ya, yeah can I do this stupid work you need done or what?


----------



## iHearAll (Dec 4, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I wanna go automated with Arduino but I never leaned code, and am too dumb to learn new stuff now for some reason.
> I used to be able to read shot once and remember it.
> Didnt do homework, but got A's on tests, they couldnt hold me back.


if you want it enough lol


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 4, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> if you want it enough lol


AS an adult I have trouble focusing on tasks and finishing shit.
I think I am ADD or ADHD.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 4, 2016)

I think medical terms are shit. I call that lack of concentration.....


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 4, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I think medical terms are shit. I call that lack of concentration.....


Whatever it is I have tried and cant maintain focus most of the time.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 5, 2016)

About to get shit started over here again. 

Next up Karma OG, Karma Headbanger, Karma 24k White Gold, & Homegrown Natural Wonders Quantum Kush

*Karma’s OG 
Genetics:* Bear OG f4 
*Type:* Pure OG Kush
*Flowering Time:* 9-11 weeks
*Height:* Medium/Tall
*Yield:* Medium/High
*Release Year:* 2015
*Awards: *1st Place in the Indica category at the 2014 IC420 Breeders Cup,* entry by Karma G. *1st Place in the Indica category at the 2014 IC420 Growers Cup*, entry by THC4SIM.
Credits:* Karma Genetics and South Spain KG Crew

*Headbanger *is a Sour Diesel OG Kush hybrid, extreme smelly sour lime OG. The Headbanger is Karma’s remake of a Headband-type hybrid. The Sour Diesel IBL mom delivers extremely sour offspring that are less diesel and more sour. The well proven Biker Kush V2.0 male gives it more body and made the bud structure more tight resulting in very impressive yields.
*Genetics:* Sour Diesel IBL x Biker Kush V2.0
*Type:* Mostly Sativa
*Flowering Time:* 10-12 weeks
*Height:* Medium to Tall
*Yield:* Medium to High
*Release Year:* 2013
*Awards: *2nd Place in the Sativa category at the 2015 IC420 Growers Cup in Amsterdam. 1st Place overall at the 2015 Secret Cup (in Barcelona, Spain) Headbanger Shatter. 3rd Place in the Sativa Seed Company category at the 2013 High Times Cannabis Cup in Amsterdam.
*Credits: * Karma Genetics

*Karma Genetics Seeds 24k White Gold*
Genetics: 24k x White OGV2

*Homegrown Natural Wonders Quantum Kush*
Genetics : Sweet Irish Kush x Time Wreck 
Flowering Time : 49-63 Days 
Sex : Regular 
Type : 75% Indica / 25% Sativa


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 5, 2016)

Think I may toss some Sinfully Sour with that lot too as they will fit nicely

*Sin City Seeds - SinFully Sour*
These two plants were made for each other! Both have very similar flavors with the Sage n Sour OG yielding less, but the taste is more like OG and it also packs more of an indica punch. The Sour Jack on the other hand grows faster and yields more. It also has a soaring high, but it doesn't have that OG flavor. It made sense they have lasting sativa effects. This one is a great choice for any time of the day! We knew the combination of the two would result in the best of both worlds, all the sour funk you could want and a more pleasurable plant to grow! Sinfully Sour is a very flavorful balanced smoke, it has a strong indica buzz but also long lasting sativa effects.

Lineage: Sage N Sour OG X Sour Jack
60% Sativa / 40% Indica
Flowering Time: 63 - 70 days


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 5, 2016)

*Here it is, likely 5 of each....

Karma Genetics Karma’s OG 
Genetics:* Bear OG f4 
*Type:* Pure OG Kush
*Flowering Time:* 9-11 weeks

*Karma Genetics Headbanger *
*Genetics:* Sour Diesel IBL x Biker Kush V2.0
*Type:* Mostly Sativa
*Flowering Time:* 10-12 weeks

*Karma Genetics Seeds 24k White Gold*
*Genetics:* 24k x White OGV2
*Type:* Mostly Sativa
*Flowering Time:* 9 -11 weeks

*Homegrown Natural Wonders Quantum Kush*
*Genetics : *Sweet Irish Kush x Time Wreck 
*Type : *75% Indica / 25% Sativa
*Flowering Time :* 7 - 9 weeks

*SinCity Seeds Sinfully Sour
Genetics:* Sage N Sour OG X Sour Jack
*Type:* 60% Sativa / 40% Indica
*Flowering Time:* 8 - 10 weeks


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 5, 2016)

Sinfully sour sounds like a nice hybrid


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 5, 2016)

Got the makings for a fine roof there, nice picks


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Sinfully sour sounds like a nice hybrid


Yeah I liked the last few of them I ran. Loved the sour smell coming off them. OId mate thats an old head from Cali followed me up on the roof and went straight to them over the rest they were with.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 5, 2016)

Vn are sativas your preference, or mostly sativas based on humidity and rain in your region?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 5, 2016)

Yeah long leafs are my preference but its not because of rain or humidity....Those arent a problem except the 3 months of wet season due to no roof over head


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 5, 2016)

Its the feeling they "give"....


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Its the feeling they "give"....


Indicas are nice sometimes, but long leaves are def my preference as well.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 5, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Indicas are nice sometimes, but long leaves are def my preference as well.


Yeah I usually have a couple fat leaf dominant in there as well, now I have a few Dr. Who's vegging which I just transplanted and the Gage Green Diamonds & Dust looks to be more long leaf dominant


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah I usually have a couple fat leaf dominant in there as well, now I have a few Dr. Who's vegging which I just transplanted and the Gage Green Diamonds & Dust looks to be more long leaf dominant


My PK were supposed to be my long leaf, but they look hybrid, and might be showing sex.
Ill take pics later. One of them is getting some spacing on nodes now finally


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 5, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> My PK were supposed to be my long leaf, but they look hybrid, and might be showing sex.
> Ill take pics later. One of them is getting some spacing on nodes now finally


Im pretty sure my sr71 witch has the pk in it was long leafed ill find a pic is from last year


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 5, 2016)

25 beans down in dvd case this morning on this waxing crescent moon. Ready to get this shit going
5 of each

*Karma Genetics Karma’s OG, Genetics:* Bear OG f4 
*Karma Genetics Headbanger, Genetics:* Sour Diesel IBL x Biker Kush V2.0 
*Karma Genetics Seeds 24k White Gold, Genetics:* 24k x White OGV2 
*Homegrown Natural Wonders Quantum Kush, Genetics : *Sweet Irish Kush x Time Wreck
*SinCity Seeds Sinfully Sour Genetics:* Sage N Sour OG X Sour Jack


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> 25 beans down in dvd case this morning on this waxxing crescent moon. Ready to get this shit going


Lol, I cracked a heap of beans last night too hey! Got me some NL x blueberry, Tahoe og kush, Blue Og and Bubba S1 going outdoors


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Im pretty sure my sr71 witch has the pk in it was long leafed ill find a pic is from last year


PK is too generic of an Acronym
PK could be Purple Kush, or Psycho Killer...maybe others 
Mine are the latter


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 5, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> PK is too generic of an Acronym
> PK could be Purple Kush, or Psycho Killer.
> Mine are the latter


My bad yes im talking the former


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> My bad yes im talking the former


*Breeders Boutique - Psycho Killer*
TGA Subcool Seeds' Jack the Ripper is well named because it is absolutely killer weed. Jack the Ripper is a Hybrid: Pluton x Purple Haze x Lambsbread x NL x Jack Herer x Romulan x Cindy 99BCGA.

*Strain:*Psycho Killer
*Breeder:*Breeders Boutique
*Location:*indoor, outdoor
*Type:*mostly sativa
*Flowering:*~56 days
No feminized seeds.

A true 8 week sativa Haze, the first thing growers notice is the incredible lemon smell and heavy resin production. It has been described by UK growers as the best 8 week haze ever produced.

We crossed our Deep Psychosis with Jack the Ripper. There seem to be a few phenos with this cross, one in particular is a lemon skunk knock out. The other leans towards a more fusty smell, musty, rich and potent. We have put the lines into two categories with the Lemon pheno seeds available and the more Fusty seeds available in F3 form.

Both phenos have nice dark leaves with the Lemon pheno growing slightly smaller buds and the Fusty being a bit more robust in its architecture. Heavy trichome production as you would imagine with the genetics and, while the Lemon takes you up to a nice level, the Fusty pheno brings you down to couch level, so its good for rainy days and cups of hot chocolate.

Both phenos produce nice yields with the strong, long-standing genetics of the Psychosis in the mix. A true choice for both personal growers, collective growers and for breeders looking to forge their own special lines. An excellent plant all round.

Type: Mostly sativa
Sex: Regular F3
Genetics: Jack the Ripper x Deep Psychosis
Flowering Time: 8 weeks+
Outdoor Harvest: Sept/Oct
Height: Medium
THC Level: High
Characteristics: Good for extreme pain relief and potent edible


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 5, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> PK is too generic of an Acronym
> PK could be Purple Kush, or Psycho Killer...maybe others
> Mine are the latter


And Pure Kush....


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 5, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> 25 beans down in dvd case this morning on this waxxing crescent moon. Ready to get this shit going





eastcoastmo said:


> Lol, I cracked a heap of beans last night too hey! Got me some NL x blueberry, Tahoe og kush, Blue Og and Bubba S1 going outdoors


I put a lot of seeds in soil this week too. 5 each of at least 16 strains, then a few others with 2 or 3 seeds each. No sprouts as of yesterday, but they should be here soon. I have to get the framework built for the lights. They are half-assed so far.


----------



## David Boggs (Dec 5, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I've got a master's in cannabis. Took me about 16 years to get my thc but it's paid it's self off at this point lmfao.


dam we went to the same school,onley thing is it took me about 43 years to get my masters in outdoor growing..LOL


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 5, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> My PK were supposed to be my long leaf, but they look hybrid, and might be showing sex.
> Ill take pics later. One of them is getting some spacing on nodes now finally


yo bassman heres the sr71 I grew last year bear in mind it was only in a 15 gallon fabric pot but still yielded around half lb...I know we were talking bout the leaves theres heaps of 7 fingered ones on this strains and as it got older the leaves got a lot skinnier..frostiest stuff ive grown as yet..seriously


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 5, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> yo bassman heres the sr71 I grew last year bear in mind it was only in a 15 gallon fabric pot but still yielded around half lb...I know we were talking bout the leaves theres heaps of 7 fingered ones on this strains and as it got older the leaves got a lot skinnier..frostiest stuff ive grown as yet..seriously
> View attachment 3846651 View attachment 3846652


What was the bud structure like? Looks like looser buds that I would expect from from P Kush.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 6, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> What was the bud structure like? Looks like looser buds that I would expect from from P Kush.


Heres the truth...
I dont get full sun daily and it was only in a 15 gal fabric pot.
@treemansbuds has the ideal look of the plant and a picture or two of a massively dense bud structure plant
Mine is like a 2.5 out of 10 compared to his
I knew it wasnt like the masters but the smoke for me is right up there it shows me just how ideal conditions need to be with these strains to gain absoloute maximum mj


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Heres the truth...
> I dont get full sun daily and it was only in a 15 gal fabric pot.
> @treemansbuds has the ideal look of the plant and a picture or two of a massively dense bud structure plant
> Mine is like a 2.5 out of 10 compared to his
> I knew it wasnt like the masters but the smoke for me is right up there it shows me just how ideal conditions need to be with these strains to gain absoloute maximum mj


To be fair though you had some better pictures than that last one, I remember


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2016)

All the beans I put to pop today with the exception of the 24k White Gold were small beans. I've popped them all before except the Karma OG's so I know they are fine, just more of an assessment.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> To be fair though you had some better pictures than that last one, I remember


Oh for sure but im not one to search for to long for something when im baked.
And fuck me im baked today


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2016)

Bored and creative today. Established ~2020

​


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 6, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> I put a lot of seeds in soil this week too. 5 each of at least 16 strains, then a few others with 2 or 3 seeds each. No sprouts as of yesterday, but they should be here soon. I have to get the framework built for the lights. They are half-assed so far.


Awesome man, looking forward to seeing your grow .


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Bored and creative today. Established ~2020
> View attachment 3846814View attachment 3846815


Sick!! Looks great man


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> All the beans I put to pop today with the exception of the 24k White Gold were small beans. I've popped them all before except the Karma OG's so I know they are fine, just more of an assessment.


This should be exciting. It's been a little while since ur last grow eh? The selection of seeds looks nice too. I've been curios about karma genetics. I hear good things but never took the dive.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> This should be exciting. It's been a little while since ur last grow eh? The selection of seeds looks nice too. I've been curios about karma genetics. I hear good things but never took the dive.


Ive got 1 Gage Green Diamonds & Dust flowering & 2x Dr Who's vegging now, but yeah been a few months (4) since have started more than a few. I like Karma


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ive got 1 Gage Green Diamonds & Dust flowering & 2x Dr Who's vegging now, but yeah been a few months (4) since have started more than a few. I like Karma


I got like 30 diamonds and dust from freebies. I'm waiting on them since they a open pollination and unknown finish times. I heard some good stuff was found in these packs tho. 
Sounds like u got a whole mess of beans starting up. Variety is the spice of life lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I got like 30 diamonds and dust from freebies. I'm waiting on them since they a open pollination and unknown finish times. I heard some good stuff was found in these packs tho.
> Sounds like u got a whole mess of beans starting up. Variety is the spice of life lol


 Yeah I think there could be some good ones in those D&D. I had 25 of them too which Don Brennon sent me. This one is as tall as me now (6'2'') and I expect it to stretch more while flowering. Very nice smell coming off it when I touch it. Yes absolutely variety is the spice of life. Yeah up until wet season started in July I was starting 15-30 per month so getting back in the groove will be good,


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah I think there could be some good ones in those D&D. I had 25 of them too which Don Brennon sent me. This one is as tall as me now (6'2'') and I expect it to stretch more while flowering. Very nice smell coming off it when I touch it. Yes absolutely variety is the spice of life. Yeah up until wet season started in July I was starting 15-30 per month so getting back in the groove will be good,


That's insane with the d.d. 6ft. Before flower. Your gonna need a 6 foot ladder to harvest the fruit off that tree. I hope u get a camera by her finish lol I wanna see that beast when she is done. Man I wish I had the space for some sativa. Soon enough tho I will.

Is there any varieties u have tested through the wet season or is it way too wet and rainy?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> That's insane with the d.d. 6ft. Before flower. Your gonna need a 6 foot ladder to harvest the fruit off that tree. I hope u get a camera by her finish lol I wanna see that beast when she is done. Man I wish I had the space for some sativa. Soon enough tho I will.
> 
> Is there any varieties u have tested through the wet season or is it way too wet and rainy?


Yeah I had minimal plants running thru wet season due to amnt of wind and rain we got but had I had some cash for supplies I still run. Had some GB 98 x Vortex and some of eastys Sincity crosses and some others which ran through


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 6, 2016)

Dang that's pretty awesome. With the tent up you'll be able to do indoors and outdoors year round right? Thats what I really want to do. I want to be able to start some indoors and acclimate them to outdoors then just go straight into the ground. Make a couple outdoor patches and amend the soil well throughout the year with compost and spent monotubs, then come planting season get the girls out into the amended patches.


----------



## TWS (Dec 6, 2016)

How many riu members does it take to change a light bulb ?


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> How many riu members does it take to change a light bulb ?


Lmao one!

I bet at least one person a day changes there bulbs in the forums with all the people on here. I just changed all mine on 11/17 till the next 6 month mark.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> How many riu members does it take to change a light bulb ?


Several, but we're upgrading.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Heres the truth...
> I dont get full sun daily and it was only in a 15 gal fabric pot.
> @treemansbuds has the ideal look of the plant and a picture or two of a massively dense bud structure plant
> Mine is like a 2.5 out of 10 compared to his
> I knew it wasnt like the masters but the smoke for me is right up there it shows me just how ideal conditions need to be with these strains to gain absoloute maximum mj


I understand the conditions aspect. If I was to grow outside I would be in shade all day to keep it from being spotted by neighbor/owner (same person)


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> How many riu members does it take to change a light bulb ?


NONE if they use cobs.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 6, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> NONE if they use cobs.


What is cobs? I know I could look it up but that's gonna turn into a whole ordeal of wtf, should I make the jump to light speed chewy? Since I keep seing and hearing about them non stop.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> What is cobs? I know I could look it up but that's gonna turn into a whole ordeal of wtf, should I make the jump to light speed chewy? Since I keep seing and hearing about them non stop.


LED's. Check out @ttystikk 's thread in the vertical section


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> LED's. Check out @ttystikk 's thread in the vertical section


Do they run hot? I see people having them pretty high up in there tents.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Do they run hot? I see people having them pretty high up in there tents.


It's not the heat, but the intensity. @ttystikk where ya at dude? He can answer any cob questions, or if not he knows who can.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 6, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I understand the conditions aspect. If I was to grow outside I would be in shade all day to keep it from being spotted by neighbor/owner (same person)


Sometimes i lack density cos of maybe 7-8 hrs sun vs 12-13 but quality is still there then other times i surprise myself and get really heavy buds 
This is why i have another place to grow in co-op in full sun on a secluded farm
Its these that bring in the real weight


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Sometimes i lack density cos of maybe 7-8 hrs sun vs 12-13 but quality is still there then other times i surprise myself and get really heavy buds
> This is why i have another place to grow in co-op in full sun on a secluded farm
> Its these that bring in the real weight


You should take one of your heavy shade producing strains and put it out on the farm in full sun to see what happens?


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 6, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Do they run hot? I see people having them pretty high up in there tents.


They produce light more efficiently than light bulbs and less heat. They can still be hot but mostly they're up high in the tent because they're BRIGHT and can cover large areas.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> They produce light more efficiently than light bulbs and less heat. They can still be hot but mostly they're up high in the tent because they're BRIGHT and can cover large areas.


Are they cheap to run on the electricity bill? How many would one need for a 4 sq.ft. area for adequate coverage?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2016)

Yes they run VERY efficiently as far as electric bill concerned. Will let Tty answer the coverage Q


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Do they run hot? I see people having them pretty high up in there tents.


Most ppl run them with reflectors or lenses and that requires them to be lifted.
I dont use either, and run multiple cobs in a small space driven soft, and I can put my fingers on the cobs and not get burned.


ruby fruit said:


> Sometimes i lack density cos of maybe 7-8 hrs sun vs 12-13 but quality is still there then other times i surprise myself and get really heavy buds
> This is why i have another place to grow in co-op in full sun on a secluded farm
> Its these that bring in the real weight


Even if I could still grow in plain sight outside, I have trees and houses super close as yard is 12x12 ft. I dont get much sun either and it gets interrupted when sun passes trees etc...but when the summer sun hits them its intense 100*+ almost eveyday


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Are they cheap to run on the electricity bill? How many would one need for a 4 sq.ft. area for adequate coverage?


I run 12 cobs at 31 watts each over 8ft^2
Most ppl run them harder and at half the cobs.
Cobs vary in potential wattage a lot, nd they can be driven from 0 to max rated wattage if they are cooled correctly, but get more efficient the softer you run them.

Are you asking about a pre-built light or diy? 
DIY is way cheaper, but you have to have basic building/wiring and maybe soldering skills.

4ft^2 I woud run 100-200 watts of cobs


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 6, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I run 12 cobs at 31 watts each over 8ft^2
> Most ppl run them harder and at half the cobs.
> Cobs vary in potential wattage a lot, nd they can be driven from 0 to max rated wattage if they are cooled correctly, but get more efficient the softer you run them.
> 
> ...


If I did it I'd build my own. That's alot less was then I run now. I wanna see a sog done under cobs. That would drive me me towards them. I see them used alot so they must be working pretty well. What is the hue that they emit? Is it the same as a hps/mh depending on the bulb selected?


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 6, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Are they cheap to run on the electricity bill? How many would one need for a 4 sq.ft. area for adequate coverage?


A well designed setup with good COB LED fixtures should cost less than half the power as a conventional light bulb based approach once power savings of chips vs bulbs and necessary cooling are added up.

Depending on how sexy you want your setup to be in that space, you could easily run less than 200W and get very good coverage, excellent spectrum and all the intensity you need.

In fact, one of @robincnn's (Northern Grow Lights) Photon 180 fixtures would be perfect and could even handle a 3x3 space for veg or low intensity bloom.


jrock420 said:


> If I did it I'd build my own. That's alot less was then I run now. I wanna see a sog done under cobs. That would drive me me towards them. I see them used alot so they must be working pretty well. What is the hue that they emit? Is it the same as a hps/mh depending on the bulb selected?


3000K is about ideal for bloom, 4000K for all around use or 5000K for veg.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> If I did it I'd build my own. That's alot less was then I run now. I wanna see a sog done under cobs. That would drive me me towards them. I see them used alot so they must be working pretty well. What is the hue that they emit? Is it the same as a hps/mh depending on the bulb selected?


I have only done scrog in my 2x4' tent


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 6, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I have only done scrog in my 2x4' tent


I guess it would be about the same, just extra lighting to cover the extra 2 feet. It's something I'll definitely be looking into.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2016)

376 watt of cobs 2'x4' (8ft^2)


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> A well designed setup with good COB LED fixtures should cost less than half the power as a conventional light bulb based approach once power savings of chips vs bulbs and necessary cooling are added up.
> 
> Depending on how sexy you want your setup to be in that space, you could easily run less than 200W and get very good coverage, excellent spectrum and all the intensity you need.
> 
> ...


Can they be placed on a dimmer?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2016)

Sannies Jack in organic soil


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 6, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> View attachment 3847405 View attachment 3847407 View attachment 3847408 View attachment 3847409 View attachment 3847410 View attachment 3847411 View attachment 3847412 View attachment 3847413 View attachment 3847415 View attachment 3847416 376 watt of cobs 2'x4' (8ft^2)


Shit proof is in the pudding eh. Looks very decent man, thanks! Nice job on those. What strain?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Can they be placed on a dimmer?


I can dim from 480 watts to 48 watts with a $2 dimmer


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 6, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I can dim from 480 watts to 48 watts with a $2 dimmer


Damn that's what's up. I'm gonna have to get on the band wagon. I burn watts like it's not funny compared to that.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Shit proof is in the pudding eh. Looks very decent man, thanks! Nice job on those. What strain?


I just showed the Sannies Jack, side, but the Killawatt side was even bigger buds.
I pulled over a lb from 376 watts at the wall well over a gpw.

With hid I pulled .3-.45 gpw


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Damn that's what's up. I'm gonna have to get on the band wagon. I burn watts like it's not funny compared to that.


It cost me a lot to make my lights, but selling my old LLumatek ballasts helped.

Most ppl buy the premade ones at 3x the price per watt and dont blink an eye, bu my budget is super small


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 6, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> It cost me a lot to make my lights, but selling my old LLumatek ballasts helped.
> 
> Most ppl buy the premade ones at 3x the price per watt and dont blink an eye, bu my budget is super small


Oh trust me I save the money when I can. I'm the kinda guy who takes apart the washer and epoxies the motor mounts before doling out cash for a new one. Plus I like knowing how to build things so I know what's wrong when they break.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Oh trust me I save the money when I can. I'm the kinda guy who takes apart the washer and epoxies the motor mounts before doling out cash for a new one. Plus I like knowing how to build things so I know what's wrong when they break.


Im not an electrician, but I like you fix my appliances when I can.
you should have no problem building a nice light.
Mine is rough looking, but I got 1.25 gpw with it in organic soil so like 3x better than I did with HID, but also scrogged and never did that with HID so not completely fair comparison


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 6, 2016)

How much did it cost to build your setup for the 2x4 tent, if you don't mind my asking.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> How much did it cost to build your setup for the 2x4 tent, if you don't mind my asking.


Prices on cobs are much cheaper now for cobs of equivalent output and efficiency.
12 cobs $400 roughly
heatsinks $50
Wires and $30
Kapton tape $6
Thermal paste $8
Led drivers (on sale) $50 for one $65 for the other.
Dimmer rheostat (can use just one to multiple drivers/lights) 10 for $10 I tbink

$600+ and there are other parts I am forgetting likely that are cheap


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 6, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Prices on cobs are much cheaper now for cobs of equivalent output and efficiency.
> 12 cobs $400 roughly
> heatsinks $50
> Wires and $30
> ...


That's about the price of a nice ballast and sealed hood so that's not bad at all seing cobs last way longer.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Im not an electrician, but I like you fix my appliances when I can.
> you should have no problem building a nice light.
> Mine is rough looking, but I got 1.25 gpw with it in organic soil so like 3x better than I did with HID, but also scrogged and never did that with HID so not completely fair comparison


You guys just set me on a new thought process. Fuck those cmh lights hanging vertical which I need to have sent here anyway. I'll piece together what I need to build my own cobs, thats easier to ship here anyway.
@ttystikk I didnt look too hard but that company out of Aus offers a complete build kit in pieces don't they?


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 6, 2016)

TWS said:


> How many riu members does it take to change a light bulb ?


If it's outdoor guys, it takes none. We don't need no stinking light bulb.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 6, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> You should take one of your heavy shade producing strains and put it out on the farm in full sun to see what happens?


great minds think alike...I grew wonder woman under my shadecloth and 3 hours less sun than a plant out in open daily and yielded around 27 oz of nice dense buds with a few oz of popcorn...then last year I took a wonder woman seed from the same pack and grew one out my mates farm full sun similar soil and ferts and that one yielded a massive nearly 3.5 lbs with near on hardly anything we would call popcorn in aust....wonder woman is a huge yielder given the right conditions or even in my case gd conditions but not quite 100% sun


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 6, 2016)

theres a dude on thc farmer that does a killer home made set up up @Vnsmkr ..id post the link but only if u want it cobs with and without led I think


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> theres a dude on thc farmer that does a killer home made set up up @Vnsmkr ..id post the link but only if u want it cobs with and without led I think


Yeah lets see it, why not. Though also the reason for me building is I wont have to have a complete setup shipped in here. Ive done electronic/electrical tech duties soldering and the bunch at my old job so no issues there


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah lets see it, why not. Though also the reason for me building is I wont have to have a complete setup shipped in here. Ive done electronic/electrical tech duties soldering and the bunch at my old job so no issues there


https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/diy-led-with-cobs-small-medium-and-large-grows.64252/


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah lets see it, why not. Though also the reason for me building is I wont have to have a complete setup shipped in here. Ive done electronic/electrical tech duties soldering and the bunch at my old job so no issues there


I really miss my old wardrobe I only had a 400 wt hps in there but used to pull 8-12 oz off one plant homemade set up...not bad for a 18yr old when weed was 280-300 for nl strains back then...in a galaxy faaar away


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/diy-led-with-cobs-small-medium-and-large-grows.64252/


Shit yeah, thanks for that bro. He's over here too


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You guys just set me on a new thought process. Fuck those cmh lights hanging vertical which I need to have sent here anyway. I'll piece together what I need to build my own cobs, thats easier to ship here anyway.
> @ttystikk I didnt look too hard but that company out of Aus offers a complete build kit in pieces don't they?


You can get parts from Australia or from China, whatever is cheaper. If you're referring to @welight I'm not sure, but I think they do offer kits.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 6, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> If it's outdoor guys, it takes none. We don't need no stinking light bulb.


Just bug spray, sneakers, watering gear, wild animal repellant, nutes....

Lol ya can't win!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> You can get parts from Australia or from China, whatever is cheaper. If you're referring to @welight I'm not sure, but I think they do offer kits.


I was thinking of cutter....something. Yep ok, looking for a list of parts now


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I was thinking of cutter....something. Yep ok, looking for a list of parts now


That's him.


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Just bug spray, sneakers, watering gear, wild animal repellant, nutes....
> 
> Lol ya can't win!


I bought deer spray for my Spring crop today. I need to be mixing up some soil this week. Seeds are starting to sprout.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> That's about the price of a nice ballast and sealed hood so that's not bad at all seing cobs last way longer.


True, and I can turn the lights higher, or add another driver and run a 4x4 with that easily


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You guys just set me on a new thought process. Fuck those cmh lights hanging vertical which I need to have sent here anyway. I'll piece together what I need to build my own cobs, thats easier to ship here anyway.
> @ttystikk I didnt look too hard but that company out of Aus offers a complete build kit in pieces don't they?


CMH are nice lights from what I have seen, but I must think cobs are so much nier with different spectrum's and CRIs and they can be dimmed, not to mention scale able to any size grow and getting more efficient all the time, but were more efficient than any HID already a few yrs ago


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/diy-led-with-cobs-small-medium-and-large-grows.64252/


Supraspl he is called on RIU, he has threads here also, and is was the main influence when I made my lights


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Supraspl he is called on RIU, he has threads here also, and is was the main influence when I made my lights


Yeah have seen him post here. Some reason I think he is in Hawaii


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 6, 2016)

@REALSTYLES was one of my influences.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> @REALSTYLES was one of my influences.


Does he have a company?


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Does he have a company?


He says he does but I'm not sure if he advertises on RIU.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2016)

Less than 12 hours in DVD case most all x25 babies have popped and have tails starting to come out


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> He says he does but I'm not sure if he advertises on RIU.


So you dont know the name of it?


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> So you dont know the name of it?


I don't.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah have seen him post here. Some reason I think he is in Hawaii


Not sure, but some stuff from his no till recipe werent easy to access in Cali.
He has a Napa nearby as he uses the garage spill clean up stuff, which is just granular DE for cheap


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> @REALSTYLES was one of my influences.


Same here as well as Growmau


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Same here as well as Growmau


REALSTYLES has some haters, but I never had issue with him.
I get along with most anyone if they arent a total dick


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 6, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> REALSTYLES has some haters, but I never had issue with him.
> I get along with most anyone if they arent a total dick


Always jealous cunts around, we call haters. Dont know why there has to be, but its certainly the norm


----------



## REALSTYLES (Dec 6, 2016)

Yo I am a advertiser and got the hook up just pm me or call 818-925-4COB(4262)


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 6, 2016)

REALSTYLES said:


> Yo I am a advertiser and got the hook up just pm me or call 818-925-4COB(4262)
> 
> View attachment 3847652


Nice!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2016)

Does anyone know how to tell if MW
drivers are authentic or knock-offs?
I found a good deal on some.


----------



## TWS (Dec 7, 2016)

Ahhhhh.........the spam thread ....


----------



## Jah Earth Collective (Dec 8, 2016)

TWS said:


> Ahhhhh.........the spam thread ....


Well not until you graced us with your presence it wasnt


----------



## DonBrennon (Dec 8, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You guys just set me on a new thought process. Fuck those cmh lights hanging vertical which I need to have sent here anyway. I'll piece together what I need to build my own cobs, thats easier to ship here anyway.
> @ttystikk I didnt look too hard but that company out of Aus offers a complete build kit in pieces don't they?


Obviously you should consider your options, I've just got some of these, but not tested them yet. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5x-CITIZEN-117-5W-LED-Chip-3000K-CITILED-cob-module-CLU048-1212C4-303M2K1-/112207320974?hash=item1a2013d78e:g:f5sAAOSwV0RXvaBz
The price of good cobs is coming way down and the availability of led drivers to suit your own individual set up is getting better and cheaper all the time.

A 'self build' really ain't rocket science and I'm sure with the help that you dish out on here, somebody would help you with designing a build. If nobody with more experience than me chips in, I'd help ya


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 8, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> Obviously you should consider your options, I've just got some of these, but not tested them yet. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5x-CITIZEN-117-5W-LED-Chip-3000K-CITILED-cob-module-CLU048-1212C4-303M2K1-/112207320974?hash=item1a2013d78e:g:f5sAAOSwV0RXvaBz
> The price of good cobs is coming way down and the availability of led drivers to suit your own individual set up is getting better and cheaper all the time.
> 
> A 'self build' really ain't rocket science and I'm sure with the help that you dish out on here, somebody would help you with designing a build. If nobody with more experience than me chips in, I'd help ya


Agreed. Why pay top dollar for yesterday's tech?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 8, 2016)

I will help with your build as well if needed


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 8, 2016)

I wish todays prices were here last yr, I coulda saved hundreds maybe


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 8, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I wish todays prices were here last yr, I coulda saved hundreds maybe


I bet the crops you've pulled more than make up for it!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 8, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I bet the crops you've pulled more than make up for it!


No doubt, I needed a solution for my lighting needs at the time and it fit well.
Now that I need to expand the prices and tech are better and it wont be such a kick in the pocket.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 11, 2016)

Heres a few pics. Couple baby Dr Who's vegging and Gage Green Diamonds and Dust early flower. Oh and next rd of seedlings. Yep its been a while since last round...


----------



## bi polar express (Dec 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Heres a few pics. Couple baby Dr Who's vegging and Gage Green Diamonds and Dust early flower. Oh and next rd of seedlings. Yep its been a while since last round...
> View attachment 3851201 View attachment 3851202 View attachment 3851203 View attachment 3851204 View attachment 3851205 View attachment 3851206


Love how healthy the seedlings are looking


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 11, 2016)

Great to get the pics up dude looking good
Penthouse porn


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2016)

Good to see you have some stuff going over there!
How long till that sativa is done flowering?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 11, 2016)

bi polar express said:


> Love how healthy the seedlings are looking





ruby fruit said:


> Great to get the pics up dude looking good
> Penthouse porn





bassman999 said:


> Good to see you have some stuff going over there!
> How long till that sativa is done flowering?



Thanks guys. D&D is an open pollination so not sure how long. She has minimum another 4 weeks, probably more like 6.


----------



## TWS (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 11, 2016)

Hawaiin sunset ?


----------



## TWS (Dec 11, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Hawaiin sunset ?


Yepp


----------



## TWS (Dec 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Heres a few pics. Couple baby Dr Who's vegging and Gage Green Diamonds and Dust early flower. Oh and next rd of seedlings. Yep its been a while since last round...
> View attachment 3851201 View attachment 3851202 View attachment 3851203 View attachment 3851204 View attachment 3851205 View attachment 3851206


Ahhh....the color code technique .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 11, 2016)

TWS said:


> Ahhh....the color code technique .


lol, all fucking mixed up. They are ordered in rows....


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> lol, all fucking mixed up. They are ordered in rows....


I have enough trouble remembering mine and only got 3


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 11, 2016)

There are 5 rows of 5 each, 5 different ones, in alphabetical order....easy. Rainy season over so not running around moving shit


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 11, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3851250 View attachment 3851249


Enjoy your stay! Just in time for perfect hawaiian weather.. For us anyway lol 

Lmk if need anything, I'll be free for a couple hours on tuesday if you have trouble finding stuff.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 11, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Heres a few pics. Couple baby Dr Who's vegging and Gage Green Diamonds and Dust early flower. Oh and next rd of seedlings. Yep its been a while since last round...
> View attachment 3851201 View attachment 3851202 View attachment 3851203 View attachment 3851204 View attachment 3851205 View attachment 3851206


Lookin good!


----------



## TWS (Dec 11, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Enjoy your stay! Just in time for perfect hawaiian weather.. For us anyway lol
> 
> Lmk if need anything, I'll be free for a couple hours on tuesday if you have trouble finding stuff.


Think we're good man but if ya wanna have a beer or food I'm down . Thanks
Just going to be hanging out at the beaches.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Heres a few pics. Couple baby Dr Who's vegging and Gage Green Diamonds and Dust early flower. Oh and next rd of seedlings. Yep its been a while since last round...
> View attachment 3851201 View attachment 3851202 View attachment 3851203 View attachment 3851204 View attachment 3851205 View attachment 3851206


Looks very nice broski. Is that a avocado tree in the backround?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 12, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Looks very nice broski. Is that a avocado tree in the backround?


an avocado, a sour mango, some thai basil, a star fruit, and theres a papaya you cant see


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> an avocado, a sour mango, some thai basil, a star fruit, and theres a papaya you cant see


Mmmm. Breakfast on the rooftop, well breakfast for me. Dinner for you lmao.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 12, 2016)

Tonight my 7 yr old came home with writing homework. 25 x 7 part questions with paragraph answers. Been going for 3+ hours. What the fuck are these teachers on? 7 yrs old


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 12, 2016)

12 motherfucking pages. I am fuming


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 12, 2016)

That's school for u. 25 pages of bullshit that has nothing to do with actual life skills.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 12, 2016)

Feel like carrying her one of my pipes in the morning and adding a chunk of shit in the bowl that looks like a fucking rock....tell her to toke up, crackhead bitch I swear


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 12, 2016)

7 yrs old though bro, what are they thinking....at 7 I didn't have no MF homework!!!!


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> 7 yrs old though bro, what are they thinking....at 7 I didn't have no MF homework!!!!


I was just thinking that. 7 years old here school is still "fun". I font even think 7 yr Olds here get homework. That's pretty fucked up for a kid that young. Especially when they'll probably grow up and follow ur footsteps lol. 25 pages fuck, I have trouble reading 25 pages in a damn book.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 12, 2016)

My daughter the greenthumb , make daddy proud


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 12, 2016)

Rock up with the bamboo bong in the morning when I bring her to school and ask her teacher if she wants to come get some. Hit it ya crazy bitch. 12 MF pages of shit for a 7 yr old. 3 pages left, she been writing 4,5 hrs.....


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Rock up with the bamboo bong in the morning when I bring her to school and ask her teacher if she wants to come get some. Hit it ya crazy bitch. 12 MF pages of shit for a 7 yr old. 3 pages left, she been writing 4,5 hrs.....


What the fuck kinda class is that for?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 12, 2016)

Writing, like English but Vietnamese


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Writing, like English but Vietnamese


That's insane. What's the drop out rate there like?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 12, 2016)

drop out rate pretty nonexistent here


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> drop out rate pretty nonexistent here


Because they understand and value the importance of education, unlike us Americans.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 12, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Because they understand and value the importance of education, unlike us Americans.


Well I may call you on that one.....My neighbor is a degreed engineer and he says its fucking ignorant to have children in school for 8-10 hrs a day, then come home and do homework for 3-4 hours, only to be released out into the real world, with no real skills....So, he agreed with me....He's from Hanoi....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 12, 2016)

School is good for people skills....other than that I would home school my kids....they shouldnt be taught by some other fuckwit imo


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 12, 2016)

Take them away from the tribe to teach, shouldnt be that way....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 12, 2016)

@ttystikk the curriculum here these days is just as retarded as the one there....lots of guessing


----------



## thumper60 (Dec 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> 7 yrs old though bro, what are they thinking....at 7 I didn't have no MF homework!!!!


LOL I went thur HIGH school no home work,never even taught me to write I can print like the pros only thing I can write is my sig an that's a scribble pretty much a x


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Well I may call you on that one.....My neighbor is a degreed engineer and he says its fucking ignorant to have children in school for 8-10 hrs a day, then come home and do homework for 3-4 hours, only to be released out into the real world, with no real skills....So, he agreed with me....He's from Hanoi....


I didn't say they always acted logically about it, what I said was that Asians tend to value getting an education more than Americans.


----------



## TWS (Dec 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> School is good for people skills....other than that I would home school my kids....they shouldnt be taught by some other fuckwit imo


Well then , you should get right on thatsi sir. Teacher needs another brownie kids.


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 12, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> There are 5 rows of 5 each, 5 different ones, in alphabetical order....easy. Rainy season over so not running around moving shit


Anytime I'm working on shelving books in my library I have to sing the ABC song. I might have problems trying to arrange my weed strains that way


----------



## WV: Jetson (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## WindyCityKush (Dec 13, 2016)

WV: Jetson said:


>


So many memories of my childhood came when I watched that video. Love me some Stooges


----------



## TWS (Dec 13, 2016)

Wait till they start bringing home trig and algebra. You'll like the teacher as much as the neighbor who is a waste of air . Lol

Brownie break .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> Wait till they start bringing home trig and algebra. You'll like the teacher as much as the neighbor who is a waste of air . Lol
> 
> Brownie break .


You mean the woman who the best part of ran down her father legs 52 years ago? lol. Yeah I hear you.

Want to hear something funny, yesterday Chelle came home and I was asking her about homework. She smiled and goes "dad you remember all those pages last night, I was only supposed to do one per night". 

The teacher would have thought I had been hitting the crack pipe myself....


----------



## TWS (Dec 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You mean the woman who the best part of ran down her father legs 52 years ago? lol. Yeah I hear you.
> 
> Want to hear something funny, yesterday Chelle came home and I was asking her about homework. She smiled and goes "dad you remember all those pages last night, I was only supposed to do one per night".
> 
> The teacher would have thought I had been hitting the crack pipe myself....


Lol. I was going to ask you if it was all for one day. Lol
Brownie. Lol


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You mean the woman who the best part of ran down her father legs 52 years ago? lol. Yeah I hear you.
> 
> Want to hear something funny, yesterday Chelle came home and I was asking her about homework. She smiled and goes "dad you remember all those pages last night, I was only supposed to do one per night".
> 
> The teacher would have thought I had been hitting the crack pipe myself....


LMFAO! Congratulations, you've taught your daughter 'cramming for exams!'


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> Lol. I was going to ask you if it was all for one day. Lol
> Brownie. Lol


Oh believe me I asked multiple times, yes dad, all tonight...lol..brownies, and flowers, and hash all gone at the moment. Nothing but rage when it comes buddy......


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Oh believe me I asked multiple times, yes dad, all tonight...lol..brownies, and flowers, and hash all gone at the moment. Nothing but rage when it comes buddy......


I have a Vietnam schoolchild story, in this case about myself! I was 5 in 1972 when we lived in Saigon, and I went to a Montessori school. Saigon I got it in my head one day that I had to go to school and the fact that it was Saturday made no difference. I still remember the cyclo ride to school and my teacher opening the door in her bathrobe to assure my father that indeed there was no school on Saturday, lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 13, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I have a Vietnam schoolchild story, in this case about myself! I was 5 in 1972 when we lived in Saigon, and I went to a Montessori school. Saigon I got it in my head one day that I had to go to school and the fact that it was Saturday made no difference. I still remember the cyclo ride to school and my teacher opening the door in her bathrobe to assure my father that indeed there was no school on Saturday, lol


lol, they do mon-thurs 6:30-16:30 then fri 6:30-10:30


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> lol, they do mon-thurs 6:30-16:30 then fri 6:30-10:30


I couldn't tell you what it was then, either! Fuck, man- that was damn near 45 years ago. 

Time flies when you're growing fun!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 13, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I couldn't tell you what it was then, either! Fuck, man- that was damn near 45 years ago.
> 
> Time flies when you're growing fun!


How many years back you start growing this beautiful healer?


----------



## TWS (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3852838 View attachment 3852839


Nice, how much longer you in Hawaii? Son live there?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 13, 2016)

Are those dolphins about midway out? Not midway but closer to you


----------



## TWS (Dec 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Nice, how much longer you in Hawaii? Son live there?


Yea , my son and her sister n boyfriend. Till Sunday


----------



## TWS (Dec 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Are those dolphins about midway out? Not midway but closer to you


No


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> No


You see where I am talking about though? this side of the rocks


----------



## TWS (Dec 13, 2016)

It's a cork line.


----------



## TWS (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3852848


lol are you perving or is that your family? Hey you score any good smoke there?


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> lol, they do mon-thurs 6:30-16:30 then fri 6:30-10:30


That is a long day. But that means the house is quiet a little longer

Do they get a long summer break like in the states?


----------



## TWS (Dec 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> lol are you perving or is that your family? Hey you score any good smoke there?


I do alot of perving. It's just the way as it is . Lol
My son got me some . It's good green . Haven't come across anything else . Glad I brought my oil pen .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 13, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> That is a long day. But that means the house is quiet a little longer
> 
> Do they get a long summer break like in the states?


They get like 2 months in summer and another long break during chinese new year...all in all they go to school about same number of days, its just broken up differently


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> I do alot of perving. It's just the way as it is . Lol
> My son got me some . It's good green . Haven't come across anything else . Glad I brought my oil pen .


Im with ya, I would be doing the same! You never hooked up with rik or anyone else from here eh?


----------



## TWS (Dec 13, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Im with ya, I would be doing the same! You never hooked up with rik or anyone else from here eh?


No wont be able to see Riki.Hes on a different island and time is to short.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 13, 2016)

I been driving around town getting a horn with all the summer outfits being worn...fuck me theres some fine ass pussy walking around its no wonder...ahh forget it ill upset some fucking feminist


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 13, 2016)

shit phone tws you woulda thought you woulda upgraded after a gd season...I wanna see the hairs sneaking out of her knickers or at the very least a white string...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 13, 2016)

lmao, pay your son to go pick up a decent phone you old bastard we want clear pics!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 13, 2016)

TWS said:


> Lol. I was going to ask you if it was all for one day. Lol
> Brownie. Lol


This has happened to my oldest daughter in the past also, and was wondering the same


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> How many years back you start growing this beautiful healer?


It's been over 30 years now.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 14, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> It's been over 30 years now.


damn you been going for a few minutes! Im just a bit more than a decade now growing, but been in my life for 25 and a bit


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> damn you been going for a few minutes! Im just a bit more than a decade now growing, but been in my life for 25 and a bit


Seniority is overrated, lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 14, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Seniority is overrated, lol


Especially in a employment situation but thats a whole new scenario as the ones between yourself and the main man are normally cocksuckers ...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 14, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Especially in a employment situation but thats a whole new scenario as the ones between yourself and the main man are normally cocksuckers ...


Yep the dicklickers are the ones you are talking about eh


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yep the dicklickers are the ones you are talking about eh


Yep mostly where ive worked anyone whos in the "foreman/second in charge" positions are normally brown nosers..there are exceptions and those exceptions are normally top ppl


----------



## WV: Jetson (Dec 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> lol are you perving or is that your family? Hey you score any good smoke there?




TWS at the beach


----------



## TWS (Dec 14, 2016)

WV: Jetson said:


> TWS at the beach


Oh shit . Lol


----------



## TWS (Dec 14, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Yep mostly where ive worked anyone whos in the "foreman/second in charge" positions are normally brown nosers..there are exceptions and those exceptions are normally top ppl


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 14, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> You mean the woman who the best part of ran down her father legs 52 years ago? lol. Yeah I hear you.
> 
> Want to hear something funny, yesterday Chelle came home and I was asking her about homework. She smiled and goes "dad you remember all those pages last night, I was only supposed to do one per night".
> 
> The teacher would have thought I had been hitting the crack pipe myself....


Lmfao u were pretty pissed about that. She probably had a good laugh at dad's expense.


----------



## TWS (Dec 14, 2016)

Photo drop


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 14, 2016)

Cool pics @TWS


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 14, 2016)

Is that a merkeet ? 
Love the buddha shot


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 14, 2016)

Gorgeous, and amazing! Thanks for sharing, bro!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 14, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Is that a merkeet ?
> Love the buddha shot


its a pussy mongrel or a north american crotch sniffer, lmao jk, I was wondering what it was myself. Sounds like a good name eh


----------



## TWS (Dec 14, 2016)

Boys, boys , boys . We are in Hawaii, not Africa or tijuana. Lol

It's a mongoose and there is a bunch of them.


----------



## TWS (Dec 14, 2016)

Fridays swell forecast at pipeline. 
I will be there. 

http://www.surfline.com/surf-forecasts/spot/pipeline_4750/


----------



## TWS (Dec 14, 2016)

Stand by for some cool pics .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 14, 2016)

TWS said:


> Boys, boys , boys . We are in Hawaii, not Africa or tijuana. Lol
> 
> It's a mongoose and there is a bunch of them.


I was close hahaha


----------



## doublejj (Dec 14, 2016)

TWS said:


> Fridays swell forecast at pipeline.
> I will be there.
> 
> http://www.surfline.com/surf-forecasts/spot/pipeline_4750/


----------



## TWS (Dec 15, 2016)

I bought a fertility budda at the temple today hoping it helps cut my viagra prescription cost.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 15, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I was close hahaha


I watched lion king lol


----------



## TWS (Dec 15, 2016)

Can you please pass the ketchup.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 15, 2016)

TWS said:


> Can you please pass the ketchup.


Only if it's for your hot dog! Lmfao Clint Eastwood would be proud!


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 15, 2016)

TWS said:


> Can you please pass the ketchup.


----------



## TWS (Dec 16, 2016)

Vns ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 16, 2016)

TWS said:


> Vns ?


Yes


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## WV: Jetson (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## WindyCityKush (Dec 16, 2016)

Riu Police are doing some sweeps huh?


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 16, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Riu Police are doing some sweeps huh?
> View attachment 3854821


Reported


----------



## WindyCityKush (Dec 16, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Reported


You're hereby ignored


----------



## bi polar express (Dec 16, 2016)

Mwahahahahhaha choo choo! You fucking crazy bastards. I chocked liked the town whore when I read that


----------



## TWS (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## iHearAll (Dec 16, 2016)

soooo, is there another grower by Vn? cuz i just got some gay ass news about a Vn...


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 16, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> soooo, is there another grower by Vn? cuz i just got some gay ass news about a Vn...


Da Fook?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 16, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> soooo, is there another grower by Vn? cuz i just got some gay ass news about a Vn...


What sort of "gay ass" news about a Vn? I'm gonna assume thats not me, but go ahead...


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> What sort of "gay ass" news about a Vn? I'm gonna assume thats not me, but go ahead...


Lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 16, 2016)

I gotta hear this one, lol


----------



## iHearAll (Dec 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> What sort of "gay ass" news about a Vn? I'm gonna assume thats not me, but go ahead...


nvm DonTesla mentioned a Vn getting voted off the riu island. had to pop on by to figure out wtf hes talking about


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 16, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> nvm DonTesla mentioned a Vn getting voted off the riu island. had to pop on by to figure out wtf hes talking about


they deleted JEC user and the thread (twice now)


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 16, 2016)

I misunderstood what you meant by 'gay ass news' lol. Yes agreed...


----------



## iHearAll (Dec 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I misunderstood what you meant by 'gay ass news' lol. Yes agreed...


yea its my generation's skewed vocabulary. really confuses people. They dont like JEC? or theyre against the rules?


----------



## eddy600 (Dec 16, 2016)

I hear they beat him with a rake and made him pay for his mistake


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 16, 2016)

You in Vietnam, Vnsmkr?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 16, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> yea its my generation's skewed vocabulary. really confuses people. They dont like JEC? or theyre against the rules?


Lets say Ive had some words with people on here, and fair enough the thread was created by what they consider a "sock puppet account". The second thread was from a member not associated with JEC so it was not right it was deleted...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 16, 2016)

eddy600 said:


> I hear they beat him with a rake and made him pay for his mistake


Who pays? Not I nor anyone associated with I...there will never be any monetary exchange


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 16, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> You in Vietnam, Vnsmkr?


Lets say I'm somewhere in SE Asia. As ref to ^ directly tend to call attention in google searches so I avoid it . I don't particularly like local people looking here if you know what I mean.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Lets say I'm somewhere in SE Asia. As ref to ^ directly tend to call attention in google searches so I avoid it . I don't particularly like local people looking here if you know what I mean.


That's pretty exotic! I'd like to travel through Asia.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 16, 2016)

Not really exotic when you live in a place like this but yeah pace of life is good here. Have lived in a few spots in SE Asia, I prefer pace here. You should travel throughout Asia if you have the chance, its great!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 16, 2016)

I am definitely interested in seeing what happens with JEC... I hope we are allowed to talk about it at all? I keep toying with trying to build a seed marketplace site. So many are so bad, I feel like the market is pretty wide open, domestically.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 16, 2016)

I would really like to visit Angkor Wat and go to a rave in Goa, if they still do that there?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 16, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I would really like to visit Angkor Wat and go to a rave in Goa, if they still do that there?


Yeah they still do so in Goa I believe lol. Different times, but still going I imagine. Angkor Wat would be a nice trip


----------



## iHearAll (Dec 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Lets say Ive had some words with people on here, and fair enough the thread was created by what they consider a "sock puppet account". The second thread was from a member not associated with JEC so it was not right it was deleted...


strange i imagine the second acount was to protect their necks in case of mishaps but.. yea no bueno i guesz


----------



## iHearAll (Dec 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Not really exotic when you live in a place like this but yeah pace of life is good here. Have lived in a few spots in SE Asia, I prefer pace here. You should travel throughout Asia if you have the chance, its great!


tis


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 16, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> strange i imagine the second acount was to protect their necks in case of mishaps but.. yea no bueno i guesz


no bueno bc someone wants to be paid for advertising. and that I know jah would never agree to.


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 16, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> strange i imagine the second acount was to protect their necks in case of mishaps but.. yea no bueno i guesz


They see who it is by the IP address. Can't really do it unless you go to quite a bit of bother. Like two phones or laptops from two locations.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 16, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> They see who it is by the IP address. Can't really do it unless you go to quite a bit of bother. Like two phones or laptops from two locations.


Ip bocker. I used those tings when I used to DL movies and music


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 16, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah they still do so in Goa I believe lol. Different times, but still going I imagine. Angkor Wat would be a nice trip





bassman999 said:


> Ip bocker. I used those tings when I used to DL movies and music


I've used proxy servers to bypass an IP ban on another forum, in the past.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 16, 2016)

Unless you run behind a VPN all the time, when you set things up then your address can still be seen. Lol I'll put it like this for you guys, I love some of the people here, especially the ones who come and bullshit over on my thread and a few others I frequent, but other than that this isn't worth me going through that much trouble . I work from a few different mediums (phone, laptop), so a bit of trouble to do that. Not worth my trouble.


----------



## eddy600 (Dec 16, 2016)

Some times you have to give to get not sure if the cost is worth it or affordable to you at this time.My sister runs a successful business and considers advertising in trade magazines as a cost of doing business.


----------



## ShLUbY (Dec 16, 2016)

@Vnsmkr OMG i have so much catching up to do in this thread! Glad to see you still on here man. Can't wait to see what you've been up to. it's been a long time.... i hope all has been well


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 16, 2016)

eddy600 said:


> Some times you have to give to get not sure if the cost is worth it or affordable to you at this time.My sister runs a successful business and considers advertising in trade magazines as a cost of doing business.


Its not the cost, but what for and where Im paying, lol. Get my drift?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 16, 2016)

ShLUbY said:


> @Vnsmkr OMG i have so much catching up to do in this thread! Glad to see you still on here man. Can't wait to see what you've been up to. it's been a long time.... i hope all has been well


holy shit, good to see you man. Yes lots of catching up


----------



## eddy600 (Dec 16, 2016)

I hear ya the my way or the HWY political bs


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Dec 17, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I've used proxy servers to bypass an IP ban on another forum, in the past.


Probably wrong place to post but I read you mentioned proxy servers etc., how do you get/use a proxy server to watch/listen youtube vids that have the audio blocked? I've been trying for awhile now and can't get anywhere except getting a lot of pop ups and bs.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 17, 2016)

Mason Jar 92705 said:


> Probably wrong place to post but I read you mentioned proxy servers etc., how do you get/use a proxy server to watch/listen youtube vids that have the audio blocked? I've been trying for awhile now and can't get anywhere except getting a lot of pop ups and bs.


I hadn't done this in years and I use to do it on a PC.
Here's a good wikihow walk-through that should help you get going.
http://m.wikihow.com/Surf-the-Web-Anonymously-with-Proxies


----------



## TWS (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## WindyCityKush (Dec 17, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3855890


Score!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 17, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3855890


Beats the shit out of the snow day seen through my picture window today...


----------



## TWS (Dec 17, 2016)

Hohoho


----------



## TWS (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Dec 17, 2016)

Had to do some commando on this shot . Lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 18, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3856107
> Had to do some commando on this shot . Lol


Lol can just see u taking the photo mate


----------



## TWS (Dec 18, 2016)

Flying home this morning . Good to be on the way home . Miss the puppies and it's time to go back to work and grow some dank. Gonna flip my indoor when I get home and finish escrow on the farm and start working there. Gonna be busy .


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 18, 2016)

TWS said:


> Flying home this morning . Good to be on the way home . Miss the puppies and it's time to go back to work and grow some dank. Gonna flip my indoor when I get home and finish escrow on the farm and start working there. Gonna be busy .


Good luck with your farm. Are you on the grid there?


----------



## TWS (Dec 18, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> Good luck with your farm. Are you on the grid there?


On grid .


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 18, 2016)

TWS said:


> On grid .


The better to veg your little lovelies {into big lovelies}.


----------



## TWS (Dec 18, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> The better to veg your little lovelies {into big lovelies}.


The barn on the property is wired for 400amp service with agricultural electric discount . When outdoor fades away the two story barn will come in really handy . The green house is wired too.


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 18, 2016)

TWS said:


> The barn on the property is wired for 400amp service with agricultural electric discount . When outdoor fades away the two story barn will come in really handy . The green house is wired too.


Too cool. Are you guys going to live onsite? I saw on another thread you were planning four crops. Man that is some kind of work.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 18, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> Too cool. Are you guys going to live onsite? I saw on another thread you were planning four crops. Man that is some kind of work.


Its a farm, farming is life, cannabis is life  and life is cannabis


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Dec 18, 2016)

TWS said:


> Flying home this morning . Good to be on the way home . Miss the puppies and it's time to go back to work and grow some dank. Gonna flip my indoor when I get home and finish escrow on the farm and start working there. Gonna be busy .


Congratulations on the new farm buddy


----------



## TWS (Dec 18, 2016)

rsbigdaddy said:


> Congratulations on the new farm buddy


Thanks Braddah.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 18, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Its a farm, farming is life, cannabis is life  and life is cannabis


NOW you're getting it!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 18, 2016)

I got that a long time ago, this is not a new


----------



## TWS (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## ttystikk (Dec 19, 2016)

TWS said:


>


I think you were out in the sun too long, lol


----------



## TWS (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> its a pussy mongrel or a north american crotch sniffer, lmao jk, I was wondering what it was myself. Sounds like a good name eh


LMFAO!

Fun fact : they we're brought to the islands to control the rat population but ended up multiplying like a motherfucker lol, totally backfired.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> I do alot of perving. It's just the way as it is . Lol
> My son got me some . It's good green . Haven't come across anything else . Glad I brought my oil pen .


Dang, i should have swung by on tuesday. Would have given you a quarter of purps or something if i knew you needed.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 20, 2016)

Man you guys got me wanting to go to Hawaii. I love it there.
I've almost moved there but the ex-wifey is there and my wife doesn't want our son to grow up like my other boy did, fighting for being haole. Let me tell you he is one tough young man for it, now.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 20, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> Man you guys got me wanting to go to Hawaii. I love it there.
> I've almost moved there but the ex-wifey is there and my wife doesn't want our son to grow up like my other boy did, fighting for being haole. Let me tell you he is one tough young man for it, now.


Growing up in hawaii, every kid is racing to get some hands which is why everyone loves to fight here.

It can be an odd place though, "haole" is more or less recognized as a person with certain "ways" to do things, not really intended as a racial thing or color.

If you end up living the local lifestyle you are no longer considered "haole" (think james duncan "pro white surfer") regardless of your color, Shit living here and youll be a different color in a few months anyway lol.


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)

All though very very very nice, there is too much on the mainland I would miss . I just want to visit alot . Lol


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> All though very very very nice,there is too much on the mainland I would miss . I just want to visit alot . Lol


Home is home. I can relate to that.


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)

There is a dirt bike track on the north Shore but I think that would only hold me over for a little bit. Lol


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> There is a dirt bike track on the north Shore but I think that would only hold me over for a little bit. Lol


Lol i know, it can get incredibly boring on this rock. You kinda gotta be a little down to earth (surfing,fishing,hiking,diving,growing,weekly bbq's ect) and even then it eventually gets old.

Do you think you could grow outdoors here? Lol i have a hell of a time


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)

If I had a 36 ft Bertram I think I could get by though.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> If I had a 36 ft Bertram I think I could get by though.


Oh fuck yeah, thats the life lol i could fish and smoke all day literally


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Oh fuck yeah, thats the life lol i could fish and smoke all day literally


Yep !


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 20, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Growing up in hawaii, every kid is racing to get some hands which is why everyone loves to fight here.
> 
> It can be an odd place though, "haole" is more or less recognized as a person with certain "ways" to do things, not really intended as a racial thing or color.
> 
> If you end up living the local lifestyle you are no longer considered "haole" (think james duncan "pro white surfer") regardless of your color, Shit living here and youll be a different color in a few months anyway lol.


I've been told they like us Alaskans there and if the shit starts to go down offer them some smoked salmon and you'll have friends for life.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 20, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I've been told they like us Alaskans there and if the shit starts to go down offer them some smoked salmon and you'll have friends for life.


Lol never thought of that but seems legit haha, dude i live off raw tuna (poke) lol and my plants live off it too. Holy shit did i learn my lesson with "less is more" using tuna guts and seaweed lol.


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I've been told they like us Alaskans there and if the shit starts to go down offer them some smoked salmon and you'll have friends for life.


That will probably be our next vacation destination . 
Fish on !


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I've been told they like us Alaskans there and if the shit starts to go down offer them some smoked salmon and you'll have friends for life.


Lol carrying a bag of salmon in your pocket to calm the wild natives .


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 20, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Lol never thought of that but seems legit haha, dude i live off raw tuna (poke) lol and my plants live off it too. Holy shit did i learn my lesson with "less is more" using tuna guts and seaweed lol.


I bet that's some good stinky dirt. Does that draw in any pests like hogs or dogs digging things up?


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> That will probably be our next vacation destination .
> Fish on !


You'll probably love it, there's good herb and the fishing can be great. Just remember to bring lots of bug spray. The skeeters and black fly's are brutal in the summer.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 20, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I bet that's some good stinky dirt. Does that draw in any pests like hogs or dogs digging things up?


I grow in my fenced yard, the worst i get is cats,heat burnt plants or mold lol cant speak for hogs and stuff like that.

The soil smells "fishy" for a week or two then it starts to break down, you'll see the soil change texture a little bit


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 20, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> I grow in my fenced yard, the worst i get is cats,heat burnt plants or mold lol cant speak for hogs and stuff like that.
> 
> The soil smells "fishy" for a week or two then it starts to break down, you'll see the soil change texture a little bit


When I was a little kid, my parents had this big pot plant out back. My dad always bragged it was the fish he buried under the plant that made it so big and potent, lol.


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)

That's what the Indians say ........


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 20, 2016)

We have a trash fish called the Red Horse Sucker down here in NW Florida. You can catch them in a wire pen in Feb and March when they go up the creeks to spawn. I've put lots of them in the ground over the years.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 20, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> When I was a little kid, my parents had this big pot plant out back. My dad always bragged it was the fish he buried under the plant that made it so big and potent, lol.


For me it mainly helps make the soil require less maintenance. I noticed its a little harder to go anaerobic with fish or composted fish added and didn't need as much composted tea through the grow session. 
When used outdoor, it can take a little longer to break down during our winters.. Id imagine it would take much longer if burried underground in north america or somewhere much colder with less bio-life.


----------



## pineappleman420 (Dec 20, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> For me it mainly helps make the soil require less maintenance. I noticed its a little harder to go anaerobic with fish or composted fish added and didn't need as much composted tea through the grow session.
> When used outdoor, it can take a little longer to break down during our winters.. Id imagine it would take much longer if burried underground in north america or somewhere much colder with less bio-life.


in il. we bury carp in the fall about snow fall and it was good to go in the spring when ya planted.


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)

I will be going back to organic so as to save on purchasing new soill bi yearly and to avoid salt caused lock outs running short crops in the same soil. Kinda scary and I got lazy using salts . I will have to brush up on reading . I used to know alot of teas and the needed elements off the top of me noggin.
I all so feel like my grows have been lacking in terpines/taste.
Think I will top dress with this stuff. The ingredients don't show it but it has all the bio life too. A hand me down from PC and a guy up north who grows some trees .

http://growgreentrees.com/


----------



## TWS (Dec 20, 2016)

I will still be nuking the shit out of bugs so don't you worry . Lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> I will be going back to organic so as to save on purchasing new soill bi yearly and to avoid salt caused lock outs running short crops in the same soil. Kinda scary and I got lazy using salts . I will have to brush up on reading . I used to know alot of teas and the needed elements off the top of me noggin.
> I all so feel like my grows have been lacking in terpines/taste.
> Think I will top dress with this stuff. The ingredients don't show it but it has all the bio life too. A hand me down from PC and a guy up north who grows some trees .
> 
> http://growgreentrees.com/


I put a wealth of reading material over on the organic forum. do a search with my name and you'll find a shitload


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 20, 2016)

Have heard good things about that one ^


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> I will be going back to organic so as to save on purchasing new soill bi yearly and to avoid salt caused lock outs running short crops in the same soil. Kinda scary and I got lazy using salts . I will have to brush up on reading . I used to know alot of teas and the needed elements off the top of me noggin.
> I all so feel like my grows have been lacking in terpines/taste.
> Think I will top dress with this stuff. The ingredients don't show it but it has all the bio life too. A hand me down from PC and a guy up north who grows some trees .
> 
> http://growgreentrees.com/


on this page is some and a link for more...http://rollitup.org/t/organic-growing-an-introductory-guide.921380/page-10


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 20, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> on this page is some and a link for more...http://rollitup.org/t/organic-growing-an-introductory-guide.921380/page-10


And now i don't need to torrent "teaming with nutrients" lol.. Thanks, haven't read that one yet


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 20, 2016)

TWS said:


> I will be going back to organic so as to save on purchasing new soill bi yearly and to avoid salt caused lock outs running short crops in the same soil. Kinda scary and I got lazy using salts . I will have to brush up on reading . I used to know alot of teas and the needed elements off the top of me noggin.
> I all so feel like my grows have been lacking in terpines/taste.
> Think I will top dress with this stuff. The ingredients don't show it but it has all the bio life too. A hand me down from PC and a guy up north who grows some trees .
> 
> http://growgreentrees.com/


@MjMama has a wealth of knowledge yes she has tits tws so take it easy when asking her things like ...how do i fit that in my hole


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 20, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> @MjMama has a wealth of knowledge yes she has tits tws so take it easy when asking her things like ...how do i fit that in my hole


If she's like most people with tits, I'm sure she'll have no trouble telling him where to stick it.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> If she's like most people with tits, I'm sure she'll have no trouble telling him where to stick it.


oh she will ..lol he knows already shes a strong minded woman


----------



## TWS (Dec 21, 2016)

Haha mother clunkers! Mjmamma,would kick my ass .
Full respect.


----------



## TWS (Dec 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> on this page is some and a link for more...http://rollitup.org/t/organic-growing-an-introductory-guide.921380/page-10


Thanks Vons. 
I have teaming with microbes pdf . 
I just need a refresher tea recipe course . Lol. 
I hate brewing.


----------



## TWS (Dec 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I put a wealth of reading material over on the organic forum. do a search with my name and you'll find a shitload


Thanks Braddah $


----------



## TWS (Dec 21, 2016)

3 rez changes and 50 rooted cuttings into solo cups today .
Wow, what a day at work .I'm exhausted. Lmfol


----------



## TWS (Dec 21, 2016)

What would be your animal shit of choice if one was to raise some for poop.


----------



## TWS (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## TWS (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 21, 2016)

TWS said:


> What would be your animal shit of choice if one was to raise some for poop.


rabbits


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 21, 2016)

TWS said:


> What would be your animal shit of choice if one was to raise some for poop.


Alpacas 
Whats wrong good old worm castings


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 21, 2016)

oh yeah there would definitely be a worm farm on the farm. EWC is invaluable


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 21, 2016)

chicken shit is good too, just depends on if you wanna fuck with chickens etc. A worm farm is a must, some rabbit or alpaca shit (sheep shit is good as well as its real mild, like alpaca). In my opinion with good compost, earthworm castings, base soil, & rice hulls for aeration thats really all you need. You could then feed with teas and/or mr b's green treas. Add some good fish hydroslate in as well, they love that and some kelp; the stuff @getawaymountain makes should be the ticket!


----------



## DonBrennon (Dec 21, 2016)

Watched that Adam Dunn show with Jeff Lowenfels, all he uses is piss, bacterial dominant compost/EWC and cannabis leaf mulch. With a strong emphasis on getting a good mycorrhizal colony by keeping phos levels low in the soil and letting the micro-organisms do all the work for you....................Keeping it real simple. Good stuff apart from the disrespectful/uninterested hosts, fuck me, can they not spend 2 hours of their lives, without consuming dabs and blowtorching the fucking microphones, LMFAO

Can't wait for teaming with mycorrhizal fungi, out in January, I think.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 21, 2016)

Adam dunn show . Those guys are morons I can't torture myself


----------



## DonBrennon (Dec 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Adam dunn show . Those guys are morons I can't torture myself


Morons is the right word, it's a good job Jeff has his own talk show and loves talking. The questions they were asking were shite and while he was talking about real interesting stuff, they were busy talking about their next bowl or fucking around with their phones, made my blood boil, ignorant twats!!!!


----------



## TWS (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 21, 2016)

TWS said:


> What would be your animal shit of choice if one was to raise some for poop.


Chicken shit is good, but you have to be a chicken person or you won't like raising them. Rabbit is good too, and less of a pain in the ass. Back when I was using manure compost for economic rather than ecological reasons, I learned that a gallon of chicken shit was equal to five gallons of cow shit. When I can get it, I use three or four different manure compost. Each kind adds something to the mix.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 21, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> Chicken shit is good, but you have to be a chicken person or you won't like raising them. Rabbit is good too, and less of a pain in the ass. Back when I was using manure compost for economic rather than ecological reasons, I learned that a gallon of chicken shit was equal to five gallons of cow shit. When I can get it, I use three or four different manure compost. Each kind adds something to the mix.


I always seem to learn something when I see you talking shit.


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I always seem to learn something when I see you talking shit.


You know how you learn what too much chicken shit is? When all your plants go from bright green to brown, fall over and die, you have used too much.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 21, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> You know how you learn what too much chicken shit is? When all your plants go from bright green to brown, fall over and die, you have used too much.


That's some shit! 

I just couldn't help myself.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 21, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> You know how you learn what too much chicken shit is? When all your plants go from bright green to brown, fall over and die, you have used too much.


If you spray viscous concentrated aloe onto your plants same thing happens lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 21, 2016)

I tember a friend using pigeon shit once..concrete hard buds


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 21, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I tember a friend using pigeon shit once..concrete hard buds


"I feed my pigeons methadone, to make sure they come back! " -Robin Williams


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 21, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> "I feed my pigeons methadone, to make sure they come back! " -Robin Williams


Lol


----------



## eddy600 (Dec 21, 2016)

just picked up a bag of worm casings 30 LBs.went from $13 to $20 they must be out of season.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 21, 2016)

eddy600 said:


> just picked up a bag of worm casings 30 LBs.went from $13 to $20 they must be out of season.


Substantial increase


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 21, 2016)

eddy600 said:


> just picked up a bag of worm casings 30 LBs.went from $13 to $20 they must be out of season.


make your own? better that way


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 21, 2016)

Just walked into the little import grocery to grab some rollies (papers) and they handed me a bag with some shit on the house and said merry Christmas. Lol, couple bottles of cheap wine, some chocolate, & some cookies, but hell its all about the thought that counts (any time of the year), so I thought it was cool.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Just walked into the little import grocery to grab some rollies (papers) and they handed me a bag with some shit on the house and said merry Christmas. Lol, couple bottles of cheap wine, some chocolate, & some cookies, but hell its all about the thought that counts (any time of the year), so I thought it was cool.


That was awfully nice of them!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 21, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Just walked into the little import grocery to grab some rollies (papers) and they handed me a bag with some shit on the house and said merry Christmas. Lol, couple bottles of cheap wine, some chocolate, & some cookies, but hell its all about the thought that counts (any time of the year), so I thought it was cool.


Nice


----------



## eddy600 (Dec 21, 2016)

Dont think i would have time to make enough of it for spring,i only need 500 gallons of soil for next year it's probably cheaper just to buy and mix my own


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 21, 2016)

eddy600 said:


> Dont think i would have time to make enough of it for spring,i only need 500 gallons of soil for next year it's probably cheaper just to buy and mix my own


True that, doesnt always pay to do it yourself esp for small amounts, but man they are golden once you get them going....


----------



## TWS (Dec 22, 2016)

In my ute. There was this old boy who lived a few houses down who grew a hell of a veggie garden . He had a big red worm box and he used to let me get some for fishing. You could grab red worms by the hands full . It smelled so good and earthy . I'm gonna make one and read up on how to harvest shit. Lol


----------



## TWS (Dec 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Just walked into the little import grocery to grab some rollies (papers) and they handed me a bag with some shit on the house and said merry Christmas. Lol, couple bottles of cheap wine, some chocolate, & some cookies, but hell its all about the thought that counts (any time of the year), so I thought it was cool.


Merry Christmas


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> Merry Christmas


Same to you dude


----------



## TWS (Dec 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Same to you dude


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Just walked into the little import grocery to grab some rollies (papers) and they handed me a bag with some shit on the house and said merry Christmas. Lol, couple bottles of cheap wine, some chocolate, & some cookies, but hell its all about the thought that counts (any time of the year), so I thought it was cool.


U know its karma dude gd stuff


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> U know its karma dude gd stuff


I'll take it


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> In my ute. There was this old boy who lived a few houses down who grew a hell of a veggie garden . He had a big red worm box and he used to let me get some for fishing. You could grab red worms by the hands full . It smelled so good and earthy . I'm gonna make one and read up on how to harvest shit. Lol


 Not saying it cos u guys are talking bout it but the best tasting weed ive ever tasted was grown with worm castings...
Wether it was strain or worm related it was as close to the perfect strawberry taste it wasnt funny
I need to do the same tws with all the vegies i do year round i can only benefit..


----------



## TWS (Dec 22, 2016)

K, all hold hands and let us pray .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Not saying it cos u guys are talking bout it but the best tasting weed ive ever tasted was grown with worm castings...
> Wether it was strain or worm related it was as close to the perfect strawberry taste it wasnt funny
> I need to do the same tws with all the vegies i do year round i can only benefit..


I always tell people only thing they need is castings compost and aeration + worms in the pots....


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I always tell people only thing they need is castings compost and aeration + worms in the pots....


Spot on! I dont use any soil that hasn't been sitting for at least 12 months and then fresh worm castings!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> K, all hold hands and let us pray .


Ya'll do that, Ima have a drink of this space juice lol


----------



## DonBrennon (Dec 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ya'll do that, Ima have a drink of this space juice lol


........LOL, space juice........I'll have a glass of that


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ya'll do that, Ima have a drink of this space juice lol


What is this space juice you speak of bro?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 22, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> What is this space juice you speak of bro?


Albert Hoffman had a clue about it


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 22, 2016)

Just caught up on 2 days of rooftop action, good info in dem days, time to drop 2 doz donuts on my office and start mixing drinks, love the office Christmas party days! wish me luck on a good bonus, I got a big ass bean list to get purchased


----------



## TWS (Dec 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ya'll do that, Ima have a drink of this space juice lol





DonBrennon said:


> ........LOL, space juice........I'll have a glass of that





Vnsmkr said:


> Albert Hoffman had a clue about it



Heavens gate ? Comet ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> Heavens gate ? Comet ?


The comet takes you to space. I dont know about "heavens gate", but its space


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 22, 2016)

Ill take a donut please with a glass of space juice!


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 22, 2016)

Hey anyone here familiar or have worked with aquaponics? Would be nice to brush up on that, looks pretty cool.

I agree with the worms, red wigglers is good shit! Not afraid to use em indoor either, i let them live in my pots.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 22, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Hey anyone here familiar or have worked with aquaponics? Would be nice to brush up on that, looks pretty cool.
> 
> I agree with the worms, red wigglers is good shit! Not afraid to use em indoor either, i let them live in my pots.


You want to raise fish? 
I've done some research on the subject, but haven't applied them, yet!
I really like some of the permaculture approaches to aquaculture, many of which are ancient Chinese practices, like raising pigs, feeding their shit to a pond of carp, who in turn feed the farmer, who then drains the pond, collects the muck, which grows the crops to feed the people and pigs, to infinity and beyond, hehe.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 22, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Hey anyone here familiar or have worked with aquaponics? Would be nice to brush up on that, looks pretty cool.
> 
> I agree with the worms, red wigglers is good shit! Not afraid to use em indoor either, i let them live in my pots.


Worms are the shit literally. There are worms in every pot upstairs even the smallest ones


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 22, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> You want to raise fish?
> I've done some research on the subject, but haven't applied them, yet!
> I really like some of the permaculture approaches to aquaculture, many of which are ancient Chinese practices, like raising pigs, feeding their shit to a pond of carp, who in turn feed the farmer, who then drains the pond, collects the muck, which grows the crops to feed the people and pigs, to infinity and beyond, hehe.


Stoner moment, lol.
I grew in an early underflow system years ago but lost my crop to pythium or something equally bad. I had to harvest about 2 weeks early and it was not a total loss.
I've been gun shy to try it since.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 22, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> You want to raise fish?
> I've done some research on the subject, but haven't applied them, yet!
> I really like some of the permaculture approaches to aquaculture, many of which are ancient Chinese practices, like raising pigs, feeding their shit to a pond of carp, who in turn feed the farmer, who then drains the pond, collects the muck, which grows the crops to feed the people and pigs, to infinity and beyond, hehe.


Yeah it sounds fairly cheap to maintain once running, i tool a look at @Aloha Terps setup and it seems to do very well outdoor in hawaii.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Worms are the shit literally. There are worms in every pot upstairs even the smallest ones


Yup, man they really keep the dirt in check.
I actually didn't intend to use them in my pots but its nearly impossible to stop them if i put a pot in my yard for a few days but once i realized my soil was 3x better I'll never stop lol. 
Anything that prevents me from adding shit during a grow i can benefit from, easy peasy


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 22, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Yeah it sounds fairly cheap to maintain once running, i tool a look at @Aloha Terps setup and it seems to do very well outdoor in hawaii.


I've read the ancient Hawaiians, did something similar with fish and taro production.
There's been tons of research carried out on aquaculture through the university of Hawaii at Manoa.


----------



## TWS (Dec 22, 2016)

If turtle water is good what about the salmonella they might carry ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> If turtle water is good what about the salmonella they might carry ?


Poor ruby got a std


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> If turtle water is good what about the salmonella they might carry ?


I would imagine the other soil organisms would keep any salmonella colonies in a balanced state along with any other pathogens, but nature does have its ways of making us sick.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 22, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I've read the ancient Hawaiians, did something similar with fish and taro production.
> There's been tons of research carried out on aquaculture through the university of Hawaii at Manoa.


Organic gardening has always been a hawaii "go to" method, only US state to grow coffee year around.

UHM has got good resources involving soil & land health ect, they also informed/warned the state of hawaii about the use of overseas sourced pesticides ect..

there are american companies buying land for sugar and pineapples BUT they use pesticides and synthetics and it kills the biolife on and around the field. something the locals here have been trying to stop!

When you live on a rock, you'll need all the biolife you can get lol, believe it or not diseases,mites,aphids are incredibly heavy here since we have no real winter, but from what i understand its the biolife that takes care of all that shit to keep us in equilibrium. I believe "teaming with microbes" explained the use of pesticide crops that kill bio-active land.

Watercrest farms are big here too.


----------



## TWS (Dec 22, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> Poor ruby got a std


 Wait.....? You fucked the turttle.


----------



## TWS (Dec 22, 2016)

I seen a article dude had a huge fish pond feeding his green house


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 22, 2016)

It's the perfect incubator for life.
Hopefully they can keep the Brown Tree Snakes off the islands.


----------



## TWS (Dec 22, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> It's the perfect incubator for life.
> Hopefully they can keep the Brown Tree Snakes off the islands.


The mongoose got that handled . Lol


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> I seen a article dude had a huge fish pond feeding his green house


I've read about people raising rabbits and chickens in the greenhouse during the winter months, for co2, warmth and nutrients. I know a woman in Alaska got a grant to do this with chickens back in the 80's but the free form ammonia from the chicken shit poisoned the plants and burnt the lungs of the chickens, failed!


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> The mongoose got that handled . Lol


guam needs some mongoose that place is snake heavy, pretty bad lol im talking see a snake every 3 days in a residential area lmao.. Shit i heard they dropped thousands of poisoned mice via parachute at one point lol


----------



## TWS (Dec 22, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> guam needs some mongoose that place is snake heavy, pretty bad lol im talking see a snake every 3 days in a residential area lmao.. Shit i heard they dropped thousands of poisoned mice via parachute at one point lol


No wonder HI doesn't have snakes.
Could you imagine if a male and female python got loose


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> The mongoose got that handled . Lol


Ive heard the forests of Guam are silent from the tree snakes eating all the birds.


----------



## TWS (Dec 22, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> Ive heard the forests of Guam are silent from the tree snakes eating all the birds.


That's a bummer


----------



## TWS (Dec 22, 2016)

Manoa is bitching


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 22, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> Ive heard the forests of Guam are silent from the tree snakes eating all the birds.


If you hear a bird chirping, its considered a good day lol even in the residential areas but you probably dont wanna fuck around hunting in that forest.
My father "ex army ranger/paratrooper" could eat those things like no tomorrow, talk about organic lol man im terrified of snakes.


----------



## TWS (Dec 22, 2016)

Ahhh California buzz worms . 
Hate em


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> No wonder HI doesn't have snakes.
> Could you imagine if a male and female python got loose


Weve caught snakes here, they hitchhike from planes but one day those bastards are gonna hitchhike in pairs and mate lol


----------



## TWS (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> View attachment 3859318


----------



## TWS (Dec 22, 2016)

I have a friend who lives in the low desert . He has a snake pit with like 15 of them things in there . It is pretty erie.


----------



## pineappleman420 (Dec 22, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Hey anyone here familiar or have worked with aquaponics? Would be nice to brush up on that, looks pretty cool.
> 
> I agree with the worms, red wigglers is good shit! Not afraid to use em indoor either, i let them live in my pots.


did it in il for awhile. pm if you got questions


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 22, 2016)

pineappleman420 said:


> did it in il for awhile. pm if you got questions


So can I just drop worms from a bait shop in my organic indoor cloth pots?


----------



## TWS (Dec 22, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> So can I just drop worms from a bait shop in my organic indoor cloth pots?


 Red worms


----------



## TWS (Dec 22, 2016)

Just make sure they are all one sex so they don't over populate.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> Just make sure they are all one sex so they don't over populate.


This is something that has always baffled me, my worms stop reproduction when the pots are full, actually if i veg too long they crawl back out... I have still never figured out why lol, most articles say they overpopulate.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 22, 2016)

TWS said:


> Just make sure they are all one sex so they don't over populate.


How do you determine sex of worms?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 22, 2016)

What happens if they over populate?


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 22, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> This is something that has always baffled me, my worms stop reproduction when the pots are full, actually if i veg too long they crawl back out... I have still never figured out why lol, most articles say they overpopulate.


Roots produce co2 maybe that drives them out?
I remember hearing that worms don't reproduce well in plastic bins. Does this sound correct, or is this a vermicultural myth?


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 22, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> Roots produce co2 maybe that drives them out?
> I remember hearing that worms don't reproduce well in plastic bins. Does this sound correct, or is this a vermicultural myth?


Not sure, i thought of the possibility of not enough soil to root mass which might starve them because i dont hand feed them and yup, plastic pots hell the room is usually pegging 600-800 ppm just from having compost in there.


----------



## pineappleman420 (Dec 22, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> Roots produce co2 maybe that drives them out?
> I remember hearing that worms don't reproduce well in plastic bins. Does this sound correct, or is this a vermicultural myth?


they regulate there depths with moisture. there skin does need o2. so it could be a combination of factors.


----------



## TWS (Dec 22, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> How do you determine sex of worms?


You check their genitalia . 



SPLFreak808 said:


> Not sure, i thought of the possibility of not enough soil to root mass which might starve them because i dont hand feed them and yup, plastic pots hell the room is usually pegging 600-800 ppm just from having compost in there.


Most likely .


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 22, 2016)

Worms are herms. Y'all didn't know that?


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Worms are herms. Y'all didn't know that?


Yes, 9th grade biology class is coming back to me. I can even smell the formaldehyde.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 22, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> Yes, 9th grade biology class is coming back to me. I can even smell the formaldehyde.


Kill da frog!


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 22, 2016)

pineappleman420 said:


> they regulate there depths with moisture. there skin does need o2. so it could be a combination of factors.


I tried looking it up through a local article, since red worms are hard to get here (basically against agriculture rules) not many have experience with them however, i do use organic mangos,aloe,coconuts & pineapples as food scraps and give my vegging plants a nice tea before transplant. It could be a combination of acidic moisture and not watering the pots in time, i do have a habbit of letting em wilt a bit at the end of veg so im gonna try less acidic scraps & more watering.


----------



## pineappleman420 (Dec 22, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> I tried looking it up through a local article, since red worms are hard to get here (basically against agriculture rules) not many have experience with them however, i do use organic mangos,aloe,coconuts & pineapples as food scraps and give my vegging plants a nice tea before transplant. It could be a combination of acidic moisture and not watering the pots in time, i do have a habbit of letting em wilt a bit at the end of veg so im gonna try less acidic scraps & more watering.


http://intro.bio.umb.edu/OLLM/112s99/pdfs/AnBeh.pdf


----------



## pineappleman420 (Dec 22, 2016)

pineappleman420 said:


> http://intro.bio.umb.edu/OLLM/112s99/pdfs/AnBeh.pdf


lets figure this out lol


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 22, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Just caught up on 2 days of rooftop action, good info in dem days, time to drop 2 doz donuts on my office and start mixing drinks, love the office Christmas party days! wish me luck on a good bonus, I got a big ass bean list to get purchased


We did our little office party today. It was beers and pizza for the others. Coffee and pizza for me. As well as a little smoke for the cool kids before and after.

Wasn't it Bing who did "Blue Cheese Christmas"?


----------



## TWS (Dec 22, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Worms are herms. Y'all didn't know that?


 Lol , you took the wind out of my sail. I did not know that though.


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 22, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> How do you determine sex of worms?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 22, 2016)

Up potting 20 seedlings to 1 gallons today, 5 I cashed


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 22, 2016)

up-potting 20 will be fun!
Built my 2x4 tent today and back is screaming now!!


----------



## WindyCityKush (Dec 22, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> up-potting 20 will be fun!
> Built my 2x4 tent today and back is screaming now!!


Have any blueprints for that. I'd like to build one....Or did you buy it and have to assemble it yourself?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 22, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> up-potting 20 will be fun!
> Built my 2x4 tent today and back is screaming now!!


done and caged up, looks like a seedling cage match up there re: the birds are back


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 22, 2016)

only took me about 30 minutes but was good to get everything moved, and to get my hands in the soil....


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 22, 2016)

WindyCityKush said:


> Have any blueprints for that. I'd like to build one....Or did you buy it and have to assemble it yourself?


Just an Urban Gardener tent from ebay, but hard for me none the less. Simple things are hard now, back is on FIRE!!


----------



## pineappleman420 (Dec 22, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> only took me about 30 minutes but was good to get everything moved, and to get my hands in the soil....


nothing like dirt on your hands is there


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 22, 2016)

True dat regarding dirt on your hands, something calming about that.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Just an Urban Gardener tent from ebay, but hard for me none the less. Simple things are hard now, back is on FIRE!!


I'm sorry to hear it, no one deserves to be in pain.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 23, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Just an Urban Gardener tent from ebay, but hard for me none the less. Simple things are hard now, back is on FIRE!!


yoga has helped me immensely. figure i'll keep up with it for the remainder of my life, as it helps w just about everything.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> yoga has helped me immensely. figure i'll keep up with it for the remainder of my life, as it helps w just about everything.


You're right, I felt great when I did it regularly. I should get back into it.


----------



## abe supercro (Dec 23, 2016)

Yoga hammock about 50$ on ebay. awesome for inversion and plenty of other poses, to mix it up and keep a routine interesting. wish i had discovered these sooner... On that note, im gonna take a vape and go hang upsidedown.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3859690
> Yoga hammock about 50$ on ebay. awesome for inversion and plenty of other poses, to mix it up and keep a routine interesting. wish i had discovered these sooner... On that note, im gonna take a vape and go hang upsidedown.


Ya I can think of all kinds of alternate uses for that!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Ya I can think of all kinds of alternate uses for that!


Mostly Kinky?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 23, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Mostly Kinky?


Where I come from we call that a fuck swing lmao


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Mostly Kinky?


Very Knotty!


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 23, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Just an Urban Gardener tent from ebay, but hard for me none the less. Simple things are hard now, back is on FIRE!!


I had to setup my 8x7x4 ft tent up alone. It was easy erecting the poles. Getting the actual tent over it was a whole different story. Must of taken me 2 hrs. I was spent after that.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I had to setup my 8x7x4 ft tent up alone. It was easy erecting the poles. Getting the actual tent over it was a whole different story. Must of taken me 2 hrs. I was spent after that.


While I'm the first to admit they do have their users, I still fucking hate tents lol


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Where I come from we call that a fuck swing lmao


Lmfao funniest shit I read all morning. Couldn't have said it any better myself.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> While I'm the first to admit they do have their users, I still fucking hate tents lol


Yeah I agree. I had no choice since I have to veg and flower in the same room. It's a bitch but it's worth all the work and ass pain. I can't wait to just have a veg/clone room, and 2 flowering rooms with room to work organic soil mixes.


----------



## DonBrennon (Dec 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> While I'm the first to admit they do have their users, I still fucking hate tents lol


I'll second that!!!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2016)

Now that fuck swing on the other hand...


----------



## TWS (Dec 23, 2016)

Man purchasing seeds has become a pain in the butt.
Done though .
Super sour og , blueberry headband , Ortega , kosher tangie , tangie , sour kush .
And some cool freebies . I can't wait to flower the Ortega. They come in regs only . I will be seeding at home in the back yard . Hope the neighbors ain't growing . Lol


----------



## TWS (Dec 23, 2016)

This place I eat breakfast at often has AA meetings next door daily . Man there is a lot of attendance . 
Bad drug .


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2016)

TWS said:


> This place I eat breakfast at often has AA meetings next door daily . Man there is a lot of attendance .
> Bad drug .


True story.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 23, 2016)

TWS said:


> This place I eat breakfast at often has AA meetings next door daily . Man there is a lot of attendance .
> Bad drug .


real talk.....


----------



## DonBrennon (Dec 23, 2016)

TWS said:


> This place I eat breakfast at often has AA meetings next door daily . Man there is a lot of attendance .
> Bad drug .


If it wasn't for pot, I'd probably be one of them



ttystikk said:


> True story.





doublejj said:


> real talk.....


----------



## MarWan (Dec 23, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> I always seem to learn something when I see you talking shit.


 thats a good one ttystikk, you owe me a half joint because I spat mine when I laughed.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2016)

MarWan said:


> thats a good one ttystikk, you owe me a half joint because I spat mine when I laughed.


I'll roll you a whole one, bro- stop by sometime and we'll split it before we hit up the neighborhood taproom for a craft beer or two!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2016)

Here's a thread about my latest project- stop by and tell me what y'all think; 
http://rollitup.org/t/quantums-overhead-in-vertical-grow.930213/


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 23, 2016)

I use tents because i veg and flower in my bedroom so the owner cant see my grow.
The area for tent was so small it was hard to construct. I have stuff on 3 sides so shit was falling everywhere. Im glad it was a small one so didnt take hours. I remember when I built a big one by myself and it was a job that included lots of 4 letter words


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 23, 2016)

TWS said:


> Man purchasing seeds has become a pain in the butt.
> Done though .
> Super sour og , blueberry headband , Ortega , kosher tangie , tangie , sour kush .
> And some cool freebies . I can't wait to flower the Ortega. They come in regs only . I will be seeding at home in the back yard . Hope the neighbors ain't growing . Lol


I have 2 Tangie clones in flower 7 days in


----------



## TWS (Dec 23, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I have 2 Tangie clones in flower 7 days in


Nice . I have only got to smell the strain at a club once but I liked it . DNA crossed it with their kosher too . They are pretty proud of it I would say . Can't wait to see yours farther along.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 23, 2016)

TWS said:


> Nice . I have only got to smell the strain at a club once but I liked it . DNA crossed it with their kosher too . They are pretty proud of it I would say . Can't wait to see yours farther along.


Is that the strain called 24K?...(Just looked it up and goes by both names it seems)

Im just doing them in 3ltr pots, but might throw em in 3g cloth ones.
I flowered Clementine which is Tangie x Lemon Skunk. Awesome smell!


----------



## TWS (Dec 23, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Is that the strain called 24K?...(Just looked it up and goes by both names it seems)
> 
> Im just doing them in 3ltr pots, but might throw em in 3g cloth ones.
> I flowered Clementine which is Tangie x Lemon Skunk. Awesome smell!


It is .


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 23, 2016)

TWS said:


> It is .


I think Javadog is or did grow that strain


----------



## TWS (Dec 23, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I think Javadog is or did grow that strain


@Javadog wonder how it did ?


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 23, 2016)

I ran dna sour tangie aka 24 k gold. It was extremely resinous, great to make bubble with the trim. I only ran 2 seeds I think, I wanna say I got 4 more in the fridge. My 2 where about identical. Mine kinda smelled like tangerines after a very long cure. I coulda done a much better job on it.


----------



## TWS (Dec 23, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> I ran dna sour tangie aka 24 k gold. It was extremely resinous, great to make bubble with the trim. I only ran 2 seeds I think, I wanna say I got 4 more in the fridge. My 2 where about identical. Mine kinda smelled like tangerines after a very long cure. I coulda done a much better job on it.


Thanks for sharing . If only we had scratch n sniff .


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 23, 2016)

TWS said:


> Thanks for sharing . If only we had scratch n sniff .


Anytime brother! I saw scratch and sniff cannabis stickers somewhere I could swear. Maybe it was ig. They had strain names and all. Maybe it was a gimmick but I can't imagine it's that far off from reality if it is fake.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 23, 2016)

TWS said:


> Thanks for sharing . If only we had scratch n sniff .


Can't have that. Somebody would figure out how to get high that way and 
WE CAN'T HAVE THAT!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 23, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Is that the strain called 24K?...(Just looked it up and goes by both names it seems)
> 
> Im just doing them in 3ltr pots, but might throw em in 3g cloth ones.
> I flowered Clementine which is Tangie x Lemon Skunk. Awesome smell!


I also have some running from Karma called 24k White Gold = 24k x White OGV2


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 23, 2016)

And had 2 little weak fucks when I up potted yesterday so I yanked them up and put 2 HSO Green Crack in their place....Little bit of GC is good


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I also have some running from Karma called 24k White Gold = 24k x White OGV2


I think she would do better crossed imo. Sounds like a good cross you got though. Mine was apparently really good just not my cup of tea. I remember folks asking for it and I told them it's gone. They were kinda pissed. I just wanted more smell out of her.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 23, 2016)

Ive given a bunch of them away as they came as freebies with Karma buys last year. I've grown a few males out which looked like studs so hopefully something will come out of the females.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 23, 2016)

TWS said:


> Man purchasing seeds has become a pain in the butt.
> Done though .
> Super sour og , blueberry headband , Ortega , kosher tangie , tangie , sour kush .
> And some cool freebies . I can't wait to flower the Ortega. They come in regs only . I will be seeding at home in the back yard . Hope the neighbors ain't growing . Lol


Nice list @TWS . Who makes Ortega? That some DNA stuff? I heard Emerald Triangle is some good gear, good things re: that Blueberry Headband you got. I imagine the Sour Kush would be killer too. Hell, all of them sound fire, lol


----------



## TWS (Dec 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Nice list @TWS . Who makes Ortega? That some DNA stuff? I heard Emerald Triangle is some good gear, good things re: that Blueberry Headband you got. I imagine the Sour Kush would be killer too. Hell, all of them sound fire, lol


Sour kush is just headband . One of my favorite. Ortega is from Mr nice from shanti. NL1 X NL5 = old school northern lights .
The Tangie gets me juices flowing too.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 23, 2016)

Ah right, cool. Yeah Ortega sounds fire!

Right now I have some Headbanger, Karma OG, 24k White Gold, Quantum Kush, Sinfully Sour, Blue Shiva x Blue Shark, & a couple Green Crack


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 23, 2016)

Oh and a few Dr Who's ahead of that bunch...


----------



## TWS (Dec 23, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ah right, cool. Yeah Ortega sounds fire!
> 
> Right now I have some Headbanger, Karma OG, 24k White Gold, Quantum Kush, Sinfully Sour, Blue Shiva x Blue Shark, & a couple Green Crack


Took me an hour to try to purchase seeds with the credit card bs . In the meantime my Baskett timed out and emptied. I had green crack as a freebie but it dissappeared. I placed the same damn order again and it was gone . All so in that time the prices dropped. At one time I had 9 freebies for the same order and when I had to replace again the same order I only got 5.
Kinda shady.


----------



## TWS (Dec 23, 2016)

Does any one know the discount code for BB ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 23, 2016)

TWS said:


> Does any one know the discount code for BB ?


I don't think there is one right now, though I might be wrong there. But maybe @DST & @Don Gin and Ton knows


----------



## TWS (Dec 23, 2016)

Thanks Vns. Needs me some plemon


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 24, 2016)

Some fire to be had with those for sure


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 24, 2016)

I have some Smelly Cherry x Super Lemon Haze I will run in the tent


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I have some Sour Cherry x Super Lemon Haze I will run in the tent


That sounds like some win!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 24, 2016)

TWS said:


> Thanks Vns. Needs me some plemon


RIU saves 20% right now


----------



## TWS (Dec 24, 2016)

You da man Bman.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 24, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> RIU saves 20% right now


Not a bad deal at all with how cheap their packs are already. I want 4 strains from them so far. Fireballs, deep purple querkle, cq48, and plemon.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 24, 2016)

'RIU' will give you 20% off. but there'll be no posting out until the new year now I'm afraid folks.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I have some Sour Cherry x Super Lemon Haze I will run in the tent


those are smelly cherry x slh bud.


----------



## TWS (Dec 24, 2016)

The registration page keeps telling me my email is wrong . What form of payment ?

I need to vent .
I'm so over the bull shit trying to buy fucking seed . I'll just keep my damn money in the fucking states and buy what I can at the fucking rip off cup .
K I feel better. Lol


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 24, 2016)

TWS said:


> The registration page keeps telling me my email is wrong . What form of payment ?
> 
> I need to vent .
> I'm so over the bull shit trying to buy fucking seed . I'll just keep my damn money in the fucking states and buy what I can at the fucking rip off cup .
> K I feel better. Lol


Just keep an eye out for deals my brother. The dank team does huge deals like 37% off and 420 deals. That's what I do. I dont go to cups, i don't have the means as of yet but I hope to someday. Next time I see a really good deal I'll float the info ur way my man.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 24, 2016)

TWS said:


> The registration page keeps telling me my email is wrong . What form of payment ?
> 
> I need to vent .
> I'm so over the bull shit trying to buy fucking seed . I'll just keep my damn money in the fucking states and buy what I can at the fucking rip off cup .
> K I feel better. Lol


When u need the seeds by uncle tws ?


----------



## TWS (Dec 24, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> When u need the seeds by uncle tws ?


 No time soon just building stock for the year . First pop is in February .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 24, 2016)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> those are smelly cherry x slh bud.


fixed it


----------



## 757growin (Dec 24, 2016)

TWS said:


> No time soon just building stock for the year . First pop is in February .


You running seeds for those 4 light deps or clones? I'm not a big fan of the jack flavor on the plemon but I do love dabbing it.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 24, 2016)

Looks like seeds are in the mix at some point


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 24, 2016)

757growin said:


> You running seeds for those 4 light deps or clones? I'm not a big fan of the jack flavor on the plemon but I do love dabbing it.


Dont get me started on how much I dislike Jack flavor!!


----------



## Javadog (Dec 24, 2016)

TWS said:


> @Javadog wonder how it did ?


Hey TWS,

Yup! About a week in the jar:

(my trim is crude ;0)

I cannot do these buds justice, at all:


This is a most stanky breed and very strong. Maybe the strongest I have right now.

I end up holding my head, getting a runny nose, with this one. (only for a bit ;0)

Be well.

JD

P.S. It makes sense, Tangie X Kosher Kush == Flavor X Strength


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 24, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Hey TWS,
> 
> Yup! About a week in the jar:
> View attachment 3860288
> ...


That sounds strong JD!
Hows the taste?


----------



## Javadog (Dec 24, 2016)

Oh, FONKY. Very fonky. Rotten Honey Orange Peel. ...or something like that. :0)


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 24, 2016)

Javadog said:


> Oh, FONKY. Very fonky. Rotten Honey Orange Peel. ...or something like that. :0)


I know some things sound bad but actually smell/taste good, is that the case here?


----------



## TWS (Dec 24, 2016)

757growin said:


> You running seeds for those 4 light deps or clones? I'm not a big fan of the jack flavor on the plemon but I do love dabbing it.


Bag appeal


----------



## eddy600 (Dec 24, 2016)

TWS said:


> Bag appeal


 If you want bag appeal nothing beats golden lei from snow high seeds.Nice big buds that are easy to trim and it's a sativa that finishes with the indicas.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 24, 2016)

eddy600 said:


> If you want bag appeal nothing beats golden lei from snow high seeds.Nice big buds that are easy to trim and it's a sativa that finishes with the indicas.


I bet thats a winner knowing who it comes from


----------



## eddy600 (Dec 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I bet thats a winner knowing who it comes from


 I pulled mine on October 10th over 20 Zs in a 20 gallon smart pot no mold or mildew. An experienced grower with a lot of room and a big smart sack would end up with a big plant.


----------



## Javadog (Dec 24, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I know some things sound bad but actually smell/taste good, is that the case here?


I like my 24K very much. The flavor is not perfectly delicious
but I associate it with getting really high so I like it fine. ;0)


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 24, 2016)

Javadog said:


> but I associate it with getting really high so I like it fine. ;0)


You sound just like me...Dont get me wrong I love some nice flavors, but as long as its doing the do, Im fine with that firstly


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 24, 2016)

Javadog said:


> I like my 24K very much. The flavor is not perfectly delicious
> but I associate it with getting really high so I like it fine. ;0)


As long as it doesnt taste BAD, not tasting great isnt the same as terrible.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 24, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> As long as it doesnt taste BAD, not tasting great isnt the same as terrible.


True that, I know what you mean lol. As long as there are some positive effects I am game.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> True that, I know what you mean lol. As long as there are some positive effects I am game.


I always go back to the jack, but thats a shitty taste that I cant tolerate even for the great effects.
Best I can do it mix it to smoke it. And it lasted a long time in my jars as a result, but down to a few grams now.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 24, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I always go back to the jack, but thats a shitty taste that I cant tolerate even for the great effects.
> Best I can do it mix it to smoke it. And it lasted a long time in my jars as a result, but down to a few grams now.


just mix it up in a salad just enough where you cant taste it, but get the effects


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 24, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> just mix it up in a salad just enough where you cant taste it, but get the effects


Yeah thats what I do, it so frosty why cant it be GOOD terpenes and terpenoids though.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 24, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Yeah thats what I do, it so frosty why cant it be GOOD terpenes and terpenoids though.


some one component or a combination of a few throw it off for your taste buds


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 25, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> some one component or a combination of a few throw it off for your taste buds


So many variables possible


----------



## 757growin (Dec 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> Bag appeal


Your gonna need those cold nor cal temps to get those colors I bet.


----------



## TWS (Dec 25, 2016)

757growin said:


> Your gonna need those cold nor cal temps to get those colors I bet.


 No it wasn't cold up there . They were purple in September .


----------



## Dumme (Dec 25, 2016)

SPLFreak808 said:


> Hey anyone here familiar or have worked with aquaponics? Would be nice to brush up on that, looks pretty cool.
> 
> I agree with the worms, red wigglers is good shit! Not afraid to use em indoor either, i let them live in my pots.


Ive been growing using Aeropponic-Aquaponics for a couple of years, on a bit larger scale. What would you want to know?


----------



## TWS (Dec 25, 2016)

Dumme said:


> Ive been growing using Aeropponic-Aquaponics for a couple of years, on a bit larger scale. What would you want to know?


 Are you blowing fish poop ?


----------



## TWS (Dec 25, 2016)

TWS said:


> No it wasn't cold up there . They were purple in September .


 They might have got a good pheno though but I think there was two of them and both purple


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Dec 25, 2016)

Dumme said:


> Ive been growing using Aeropponic-Aquaponics for a couple of years, on a bit larger scale. What would you want to know?


Well i think i got some basics covered so far, im not ready to start up with that yet but when the time comes I'll shoot you a pm.


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> Bag appeal


The Plemon has a bit of a following going in my area right now, people love those terps and the color don't hurt at all, it moves at $400 a zip and is more requested than cookies strains right now.


----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> The Plemon has a bit of a following going in my area right now, people love those terps and the color don't hurt at all, it moves at $400 a zip and is more requested than cookies strains right now.


 Damn braddah . Must be nice . Here you have to have bag appeal and your lucky to get 180 a zip and less by the unit . And your stuff won't sell if it dont.


----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2016)

Got to grow dank .


----------



## Bbcchance (Dec 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> Damn braddah . Must be nice . Here you have to have bag appeal and your lucky to get 180 a zip and less by the unit . And your stuff won't sell if it dont.


Loving it right now, gonna hate it when stock runs out though, gotta stay on the "hot" strain in a mostly indoor "college" market it seems, get caught holding the wrong name and you have to put in work to make what you are holding the new "hot", damn fickle game around these parts lately, makes ya miss the good ol days when folks just wanted weed, no one ever asked what kind ya got lol


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 26, 2016)

TWS said:


> Damn braddah . Must be nice . Here you have to have bag appeal and your lucky to get 180 a zip and less by the unit . And your stuff won't sell if it dont.


Legal states suck for profit


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 26, 2016)

I'm in a non legal and I only pull 2 a zip. I see some people pay as much as 400 tho. It's kinda funny and pathetic at the same time. Rich college kids with mommy and daddies $ don't think twice about a 400$ zip. They're the folks who ask how much is a half lb and are told 3200. Then they say damn, thats a deal!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 26, 2016)

20 healthy seedlings (Karma Headbanger, Karma OG, Karma 24k White Gold, Homegrown Natural Wonders Quantum Kush, SinCity Seeds Sinfully Sour, HSO Green Crack, & Eastcoastmo Blue Shiva x Blue Shark) over here I'm quite happy with, up-potted to 1 gallon square pots few days ago so they are starting to take off now. Then the 2x Dr Who's flowering are at 2.5 ft and about 2 ft now, they will finish at ~4 ft tall so just over a meter.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 26, 2016)

Great pics bra boy


----------



## TWS (Dec 26, 2016)

Vns is back at it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 26, 2016)

Mixed up a couple batches of rice wash (beginning of LAB) so I can speed up some composting. Think tomorrow morning I will gather some leaf mold. That shit is free


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 27, 2016)

@Vnsmkr what's that purple/green creeping plant? I have that same plant and it's not doing so hot. My buddy sent me a few cuts from Florida and I got them to root but I can't make them thrive.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 27, 2016)

Gonna fill up all the starter cups tomorrow with these:
Moonrocker F2 (Gman Organics), Blue Shark (eastcoastmo), Blueberry x Bubblegum (Don Brennon), Blue Lime Pie x Chernobyl (me)


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 27, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> @Vnsmkr what's that purple/green creeping plant? I have that same plant and it's not doing so hot. My buddy sent me a few cuts from Florida and I got them to root but I can't make them thrive.


No idea but they thrive here. That was a small hanging pot before and now its a whole corner of my patio . You can only see part of it in the picture, they actually wrap around that back corner and run along the wall. They multiplied in like 8 months


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 27, 2016)

@jrock420 here we go...

*Cucaracha*
*Tradescantia, Commelinaceae: Tradescantia zebrina*
*Pharmacology: anodyne, antiherpetic, antiseptic, astringent, hemostatic*
This creeping native spiderwort is distinguished by its variegated purple and silver leaves and small purple flowers. It is popular around the world as ornamental ground cover but few are aware of its medicinal properties. The fresh juice is used to combat hemorrhages and neuralgia of the face. To prepare, macerate leaves then apply juice to bleeding cuts or painful areas. Some folk remedies recommend using the plant for painful wrists caused by carpal tunnel syndrome. Take 1 to 3 leaves of this plant. Rinse and boil them until they turn pink, pour the water in a bowl and put your hands above the bowl when the steam cools to a comfortable temperature.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 27, 2016)

https://livingfarmacy.wordpress.com/herb-identification/kitchen-medicinals/


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 27, 2016)

It's also referred to as an inch plant...I didnt even know about its herbal properties, lol


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 27, 2016)

That's definitely it. I had no idea of the medical properties that's pretty cool to learn. Yeah I saw urs and was thinking wtf that looks alot like my cut in the bathroom that's just about dead. I put it into the grow room to see if I can resurrect them. They are really pretty the way the leave shimmer and kinda change color.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 27, 2016)

It is also referred to as the wandering jew plant. Some weird shit lmfao.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 27, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> It is also referred to as the wandering jew plant. Some weird shit lmfao.


Put it in the grow room. Yeah I bought because they were really pretty. They fkn love the tropical heat. Yeah who the FCK names this shit huh


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 27, 2016)

The green ones mixed in with mine are some type of succulent. They live on fuckall for water but will root in anything.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## jrock420 (Dec 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> View attachment 3861916


Yeah that's a little jungle you got going there! I like succulents, easy to grow and they look awesome. There is a huge variety of really cool succulents I wanna start a little terrarium with them inside. 

Is that some kind of paraphernalia sitting on that chair young man?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 27, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> Yeah that's a little jungle you got going there! I like succulents, easy to grow and they look awesome. There is a huge variety of really cool succulents I wanna start a little terrarium with them inside.
> 
> Is that some kind of paraphernalia sitting on that chair young man?


lol, its managed in that corner and yeah, it looks cool. bunch more of those green succulents in the back. credit card pipe, usually my hash pipe, but been smoking herb from it some.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 27, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> It is also referred to as the wandering jew plant. Some weird shit lmfao.


I have heard of Wandering Jew, but not the other names


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> @jrock420 here we go...
> 
> *Cucaracha*
> *Tradescantia, Commelinaceae: Tradescantia zebrina*
> ...


We use to call the green variety the wandering Jew and the one in the picture the wandering Moses.
Funny story, my dad bought this huge wandering Jew plant and broke it down and put in a bunch of glass planters, he made. He had some horrible skin reaction to the sap, which left his hands and arms covered in painful blisters and sores.
I have never owned one being afraid it would happen to me.


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 27, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I have heard of Wandering Jew, but not the other names


We always called it Wandering Jew. Folks would give cuttings as house warming presents, so it wandered from house to house like the Lost Tribes.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 27, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> We always called it Wandering Jew. Folks would give cuttings as house warming presents, so it wandered from house to house like the Lost Tribes.


That makes sense! But I must ask, what about the jew fish aka Goliath grouper. I remember driving down to the keys and saying wtf, jew fish bridge. What kinda shit is this. It was funny but I still don't get the name. I've asked a few buddies that live in Florida and they always say I dunno.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 27, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> That makes sense! But I must ask, what about the jew fish aka Goliath grouper. I remember driving down to the keys and saying wtf, jew fish bridge. What kinda shit is this. It was funny but I still don't get the name. I've asked a few buddies that live in Florida and they always say I dunno.


Lol..wiki
*Terminology*
The Atlantic goliath grouper has been referred to as the *jewfish*. The name's origin is unclear, and may have referred to the flesh having a "clean" taste comparable to kosher food, been an insulting suggestion that the fish provided low quality meat and was "only fit for Jews", or that the word was simply a corruption of _jawfish_.[10] In 2001, the American Fisheries Society stopped using the term because of concerns that it was culturally insensitive.


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 27, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> That makes sense! But I must ask, what about the jew fish aka Goliath grouper. I remember driving down to the keys and saying wtf, jew fish bridge. What kinda shit is this. It was funny but I still don't get the name. I've asked a few buddies that live in Florida and they always say I dunno.


I didn't know either, but Google. . . . .

http://www.scubaboard.com/community/threads/how-did-the-jewfish-get-its-name.63185/


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 27, 2016)

Posted August 09 2006 - 7:55 AM

Here is a picture of a Jewfish taken in northeast Florida. 

These guy's estimated the size at approx 500lbs. with a length of 84" and girth at 70".

They were using Jack/Bonito fillet and 20/0 circle hooks and would paddle the bait out via Kayak.

The fish was released but I wonder if it would be edible (of course assuming the federal ban on taking them was lifted)?


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Lol..wiki
> *Terminology*
> The Atlantic goliath grouper has been referred to as the *jewfish*. The name's origin is unclear, and may have referred to the flesh having a "clean" taste comparable to kosher food, been an insulting suggestion that the fish provided low quality meat and was "only fit for Jews", or that the word was simply a corruption of _jawfish_.[10] In 2001, the American Fisheries Society stopped using the term because of concerns that it was culturally insensitive.


Lmfao I love it. Some folks just can't take a joke eh.


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 27, 2016)

Scales and fins = a fish "clean" for Jews to eat.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 27, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> Scales and fins = a fish "clean" for Jews to eat.


Because the Oxford dictionary says so lmao


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 27, 2016)

They are supposedly good to eat from what I heard. The smaller the better tho like any fish beside tuna.


----------



## TWS (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## jrock420 (Dec 27, 2016)

TWS said:


>


Shit reminds me of my dad in the construction business lmfao!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 27, 2016)

Was just laughing at the content of some of our threads, they sometimes take a turn down the rabbit hole hahaha, more often than not actually


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 27, 2016)

They say bigger fish have higher mercury, is that because they lived longer and the heavy metals build up over time?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 27, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> They say bigger fish have higher mercury, is that because they lived longer and the heavy metals build up over time?


https://iaomt.org/study-explains-deep-sea-fish-higher-mercury-levels/


----------



## TWS (Dec 27, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> They say bigger fish have higher mercury, is that because they lived longer and the heavy metals build up over time?


 Yes but now it is all so radiation.


----------



## TWS (Dec 27, 2016)

Only matters if your prego. Lol


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Yes but now it is all so radiation.


Probably safer to eat tainted fish than anything in a box from store still


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 27, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> They say bigger fish have higher mercury, is that because they lived longer and the heavy metals build up over time?


That's what I was always told. I heard never eat nothing bigger than your dinner plate and I have many times I won't lye. I love fresh caught fish unless it's got some weird ass growths or worms or anything. Gotta check em close these days.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 27, 2016)

its also because larger fish live in deeper water..

"That means that about 60 and 80 percent of the mercury that ends up in humans is formed in the oxygen-poor, deep water, home to the bacteria that underpin the long-food chain.
“Organic mercury in the well lit upper ocean appears to be destroyed by photochemical degradation faster than it is produced by microbes,” says Popp. “Our work shows that a substantial amount of organic mercury is formed below the surface mixed layer of the ocean.”


----------



## TWS (Dec 27, 2016)

Uncle buck will be around soon defending the Jews from the holocaust deniers . Obama dished em anyways. Lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 27, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Probably safer to eat tainted fish than anything in a box from store still


For sure...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Uncle buck will be around soon defending the Jews from the holocaust deniers . Obama dished em anyways. Lol


lol


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Because the Oxford dictionary says so lmao


It's not so much that they said so, but the fact they said it in 1697.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Uncle buck will be around soon defending the Jews from the holocaust deniers . Obama dished em anyways. Lol


You trying to jinx this thread lmfao


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 27, 2016)

Off to the vet to pick up the broken cat


----------



## TWS (Dec 27, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> That's what I was always told. I heard never eat nothing bigger than your dinner plate and I have many times I won't lye. I love fresh caught fish unless it's got some weird ass growths or worms or anything. Gotta check em close these days.


It's something like 4-8 oz a month


----------



## TWS (Dec 27, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Off to the vet to pick up the broken cat


Ahhh poor kitty . How you feeling Bman ?


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 27, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Off to the vet to pick up the broken cat


What happened to the kit cat? Bubbles is here to investigate!


----------



## eddy600 (Dec 27, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Off to the vet to pick up the broken cat


 cats are resilient mine didn't eat for a week the vet wanted to swipe 8k on the credit card to take a look,I took her home she pulled out of it.good luck with the cat


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 27, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Probably safer to eat tainted fish than anything in a box from store still


to be honest its real hard to believe anything which we are told considering some years ago butter and coconut oil were horrible for you, but not corn oil. whatever makes the most money is whats good or bad for you apparently....since Ive lived here for ~10 years hasnt been any packaged food shit from the the grocery and I havent been sick minus a few headcolds.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> to be honest its real hard to believe anything which we are told considering some years ago butter and coconut oil were horrible for you, but not corn oil. whatever makes the most money is whats good or bad for you apparently....since Ive lived here for ~10 years hasnt been any packaged food shit from the the grocery and I havent been sick minus a few headcolds.


That packaged food is bullshit poison. It's just as easily made yourself with a little know how and not all that weird chemical bs. I've been forced to cook since I was young so I enjoy cooking. I don't get why some hate it so bad. I like knowing I made my awesome dinner with ingredients I can identify with.


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 27, 2016)

jrock420 said:


> That packaged food is bullshit poison. It's just as easily made yourself with a little know how and not all that weird chemical bs. I've been forced to cook since I was young so I enjoy cooking. I don't get why some hate it so bad. I like knowing I made my awesome dinner with ingredients I can identify with.


I have a simple test to tell what is food and what is a food product. If your Granny ate it, it was food.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 27, 2016)

The Jew fish, maybe they're great bankers and accountants or stingy with their finances, JK.
I know that predatory fish such as grouper and tuna have elevated levels of mercury, caused by the accumulated mercury caused by eating other fish.
It also makes sense to me that the larger the fish is also an older fish that has accumulated small levels of mercury over a longer period of time. 
I know the Inuit people and even polar bears have high levels of mercury caused from eating seals and whales that spend years collecting mercury from an arguably polluted ocean.
Grouper have also been known to be toxic from Ciguatera a poison given off by bacteria in reef environments that accumulates in the apex predator species of the reef.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 27, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> The Jew fish, maybe they're great bankers and accountants or stingy with their finances, JK.
> I know that predatory fish such as grouper and tuna have elevated levels of mercury, caused by the accumulated mercury caused by eating other fish.
> It also makes sense to me that the larger the fish is also an older fish that has accumulated small levels of mercury over a longer period of time.
> I know the Inuit people and even polar bears have high levels of mercury caused from eating seals and whales that spend years collecting mercury from an arguably polluted ocean.
> Grouper have also been known to be toxic from Ciguatera a poison given off by bacteria in reef environments that accumulates in the apex predator species of the reef.


I'm guessing stingy with finances lmfao!


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 27, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> The Jew fish, maybe they're great bankers and accountants or stingy with their finances, JK.


They are kept out of the better "schools" too.


----------



## jrock420 (Dec 27, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> They are kept out of the better "schools" too.


Poor fish! Lmfao


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 27, 2016)

I was working with this Jewish guy a few years ago. He was amazing in the sense that he would not get dirty during the day. We were doing 10 hours a day building and installing concrete formwork at a new gas liquefaction plant in Alaska. We'd be covered in form oil and mud, but this guy looked like he did when he showed up in the morning.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 27, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I was working with this Jewish guy a few years ago. He was amazing in the sense that he would not get dirty during the day. We were doing 10 hours a day building and installing concrete formwork at a new gas liquefaction plant in Alaska. We'd be covered in form oil and mud, but this guy looked like he did when he showed up in the morning.


some people just have that talent. I can even be working in the office and go visit a worksite and be covered in shit from head to toe, its just what I do lol


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> some people just have that talent. I can even be working in the office and go visit a worksite and be covered in shit from head to toe, its just what I do lol


Harder to accuse you of slacking if you're covered in grime lmao!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 27, 2016)

eddy600 said:


> cats are resilient mine didn't eat for a week the vet wanted to swipe 8k on the credit card to take a look,I took her home she pulled out of it.good luck with the cat





jrock420 said:


> What happened to the kit cat? Bubbles is here to investigate!





TWS said:


> Ahhh poor kitty . How you feeling Bman ?


Im not feeling good today, but kitty is worse.
They say we should get surgery at $3500+or put him to sleep.
We have no money, but my daughter wants to see if he can heal on his own with a few months of rest


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 27, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Im not feeling good today, but kitty is worse.
> They say we should get surgery at $3500+or put him to sleep.
> We have no money, but my daughter wants to see if he can heal on his own with a few months of restView attachment 3862378


Damn thats a fucked up place to break eh. Any time there is weight on that leg it put a strain it looks like. Good vibes to you guys and the kitty


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Damn thats a fucked up place to break eh. Any time there is weight on that leg it put a strain it looks like. Good vibes to you guys and the kitty


They said that protruding sharp bone will likely cause serious infection and he will die.
Being poor sucks, I feel like the kitty and I should both be put down honestly. We are both lame and worthless now it looks like.


----------



## TWS (Dec 27, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> They said that protruding sharp bone will likely cause serious infection and he will die.
> Being poor sucks, I feel like the kitty and I should both be put down honestly. We are both lame and worthless now it looks like.


Ahh man . I'm lost for words .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 27, 2016)

Fuck off you got plenty of use left lol, the kitty has gotten a bad break. I agree with your assessment on being "poor" though, money wise. If money didnt run everything for everyone wouldnt be that way....But who am I, just a hippy thought having mofo. 

I wonder why it cost 3500+ dollars to repair a broken bone? You don't have to answer that one....fucking mind numbing those random numbers....


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Fuck off you got plenty of use left lol, the kitty has gotten a bad break. I agree with your assessment on being "poor" though, money wise. If money didnt run everything for everyone wouldnt be that way....But who am I, just a hippy thought having mofo.
> 
> I wonder why it cost 3500+ dollars to repair a broken bone? You don't have to answer that one....fucking mind numbing those random numbers....


I couldnt make it as a Dr.
I would do almost everything free. I could never watch an animal die that I could save because someone couldnt afford its life.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 27, 2016)

Yeah I am the same. Here in this life where money holds back life because one cannot afford surgery...truly fucked.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah I am the same. Here in this life where money holds back life because one cannot afford surgery...truly fucked.


This is why I am rotting on this bed that now looks like a hammock.
The Drs will give me all the pills I can swallow if I want though


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 27, 2016)

A quick snap of each tent
1st tent has 2 Tangie 2 Dream Queen 2 purple Cadillac, and 2 Psy Killer that I think are boys  
I cant get the whole 2nd tent in pic since its in closet but has a Dog on either side and Psycho Killer in the middle thats hopefully a girl


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 27, 2016)

This whole run is getting away from me but I think i will turn out ok in the end just not pretty like some of my other grows.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 27, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> A quick snap of each tent
> 1st tent has 2 Tangie 2 Dream Queen 2 purple Cadillac, and 2 Psy Killer that I think are boysView attachment 3862395 View attachment 3862396
> I cant get the whole 2nd tent in pic since its in closet but has a Dog on either side and Psycho Killer in the middle thats hopefully a girl


They look good to me, one is a bit chlorotic but you can fix that.


----------



## TWS (Dec 27, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I couldnt make it as a Dr.
> I would do almost everything free. I could never watch an animal die that I could save because someone couldnt afford its life.


Vets are the most heartless life sucking fuckers on the planet.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 27, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> They look good to me, one is a bit chlorotic but you can fix that.


Yeah the soil wasnt stirred by a stoner gardener lol (wonder who that guy is HHAHA  ) , but shes on the mend now. they were all looking fucked up, but that one is the last to snap back. The Dogs look better but not great, but were doing really bad 3 weeks ago also
The 2 Purple Cadillac clones look night and day different.
Ill know in a few weeks if they are the same or a screw up from the dispensary


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 27, 2016)

TWS said:


> Vets are the most heartless life sucking fuckers on the planet.


Yeah life could be so simple I think if there wasnt money and government to control our lives.
I think ppl want to be nice and care, but at the same time they want to fit in and have all the same stuff as the other guy.
Its not a fair game, but its the one we are playing


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 27, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> This whole run is getting away from me but I think i will turn out ok in the end just not pretty like some of my other grows.


They are packed but fuck it, they look good!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 27, 2016)

Youngest had me tripping this morning. Last night I told them no internet today so youngest hid the tablet when she woke up (after I had already grabbed it and stashed it when I woke up before her). Little shit grabbed it from where I stashed it. I thought I took a wrong turn of the spaceship lmao


----------



## burrheadd (Dec 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> It's also referred to as an inch plant...I didnt even know about its herbal properties, lol


Back in the the day my grandmother had one she called it a "wondering Jew" no idea why


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 27, 2016)

burrheadd said:


> Back in the the day my grandmother had one she called it a "wondering Jew" no idea why


I think it's a reference to the running nature of the plant, being something like the Jewish Diaspora.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> They are packed but fuck it, they look good!


Likely 2 are going outside or garage to make pollen
Im told males are taller, but maybe not this time.
Are they worth keeping for pollen if they are short?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 27, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Youngest had me tripping this morning. Last night I told them no internet today so youngest hid the tablet when she woke up (after I had already grabbed it and stashed it when I woke up before her). Little shit grabbed it from where I stashed it. I thought I took a wrong turn of the spaceship lmao


Haha kids are crazy, and those electronics are their addiction


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 28, 2016)

Im not one to hold my tongue about, well, fucking anything but whats up with all these people "on guard" as if they are personally being ripped by what's being said on this forum? I never come on here to stir shit up with people, thats not my fucking m.o. so when people take what I say personally as if its an attack I find that fucking irritating.


----------



## TWS (Dec 28, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Im not one to hold my tongue about, well, fucking anything but whats up with all these people "on guard" as if they are personally being ripped by what's being said on this forum? I never come on here to stir shit up with people, thats not my fucking m.o. so when people take what I say personally as if its an attack I find that fucking irritating.


Because you are consistently good at posting stuff like this .
https://www.rollitup.org/t/open-show-n-tell-2016.894725/page-424#post-13244352
Ruby knows who they are . He was basing on my spelling .
If you wish not to concern your self with things that are part of life or culture you might want to refrain from things like this to people that do care.
Then it was explained to you and you still didn't get it.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 29, 2016)

I get it to say this @TWS , drop this shit....I dont get why you and every other fucking person do so, but anyway, thats not concerned here


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 29, 2016)

I respect music like a motherfucker, I really do, but I don't praise a fucking thing but my kids and my family (and weed obviously!)..we all bleed the same


----------



## TWS (Dec 29, 2016)

Vns and Princess Leia

https://www.rollitup.org/t/rip-princess-leia.930510/


----------



## Javadog (Dec 29, 2016)

Han ma boo-kee, keelee ka-lya dooka. Wadja da boolya ra Moy


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 29, 2016)

Interesting that Carrie Fisher and her mom, Debbie Reynolds passed away within days of each other. 

But Princess Leia and dancing in the rain will live forever!


----------



## Javadog (Dec 29, 2016)

cheekoh pahn na green nahp meet’noh toh pohnkee dohkoh lah choya!

(OK, now that one was actually funny ;0)


----------



## pineappleman420 (Dec 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> I respect music like a motherfucker, I really do, but I don't praise a fucking thing but my kids and my family (and weed obviously!)..we all bleed the same


I was reading that other thread too last night and i have to agree with you... there are to many of us who hold up these people as something special when there would have been a million other people out there that can do the same thing... but these special few are the ones that got the gig at the right spot right time. i think its a crazy part of our culture and i think it is a bit of escapism... I bet if we actually knew most of these famous people we would not like them at all for the people they actually are... not just what they can preform.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 29, 2016)

pineappleman420 said:


> I was reading that other thread too last night and i have to agree with you... there are to many of us who hold up these people as something special when there would have been a million other people out there that can do the same thing... but these special few are the ones that got the gig at the right spot right time. i think its a crazy part of our culture and i think it is a bit of escapism... I bet if we actually knew most of these famous people we would not like them at all for the people they actually are... not just what they can preform.


Id like to see an average joe whos a gd person and respected to get up on stage and put a memory in the heads of everyone in the audience that last for ever...say a song like stairway to heaven or any song for that matter.
Thats the difference to me its not bout "worshipping " its about what makes you happy.
Im assuming you guys have never had a poster of anyone be it singer,actor,bodybuilder,motox rider etc on your bedroom wall as you were growing up then ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 29, 2016)

That wasnt really the point Ruby, the point was why do people who are considered "famous" get put up on a pedestal. Not just musicians, athletes, actors, blah blah blah fucking blah. 
Worship is the wrong word and the only reason it was brought up is because TWS told me to go worship my buddha; and TWS I imagine if I had any religious affiliation whatsofuckingever that would have been a kick in the nuts to say something like that, really? 
Yeah I had those posters as a kid because my parents who had no fucking idea like anyone else on this Earth thought they were cool, so I was influenced lol. I still love music, its part of my life, but I have no idea who/when/what of "famous" people dying and dont care to.....


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 29, 2016)

I cried when Dale Earnhardt died. For real.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 29, 2016)

I would cry if sam fox died cos she had great set of tits


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 29, 2016)

In case you haven't seen it.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> That wasnt really the point Ruby, the point was why do people who are considered "famous" get put up on a pedestal. Not just musicians, athletes, actors, blah blah blah fucking blah.
> Worship is the wrong word and the only reason it was brought up is because TWS told me to go worship my buddha; and TWS I imagine if I had any religious affiliation whatsofuckingever that would have been a kick in the nuts to say something like that, really?
> Yeah I had those posters as a kid because my parents who had no fucking idea like anyone else on this Earth thought they were cool, so I was influenced lol. I still love music, its part of my life, but I have no idea who/when/what of "famous" people dying and dont care to.....


I see your point..i see his...
Im not buying into the argument/debate cos i live in a peter pan world and my imagination and weird arse thoughts keep me going...and famous ppl who im into help me lose myself from reality in a sense


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 29, 2016)

420


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I would cry if sam fox died cos she had great set of tits


Speaking of posters, I had this one over my bunk and my navy nuke school roomie had a periodic chart lmao.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 29, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Speaking of posters, I had this one over my bunk and my navy nuke school roomie had a periodic chart lmao.
> View attachment 3863716


I had that one to...but then i also had a motley crue one as well.
And twisted sister and pat benetar and kim wilde lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 29, 2016)

I remember the weirdest shit but I don't remember the posters I had when I was a kid. Too many acid trips between then and now lol


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 29, 2016)

My walls were covered in Crue, GnR, Aerosmith, etc. I used to buy all the hair band mags just for the posters lol.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 29, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> In case you haven't seen it.


Yeah I did see that. Just seeing Nascar made me flashback to this Talladega trip me and and handfull of friends went on about 15 years ago. What a fucking hoot!!!


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 29, 2016)

Sammy Hagar too lol


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah I did see that. Just seeing Nascar made me flashback to this Talladega trip me and and handfull of friends went on about 15 years ago. What a fucking hoot!!!


Last time I was there was 15 years ago or so. Dale Sr won and Dale Jarrett came in second and won the Cup that year in the 88 car.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 29, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> Last time I was there was 15 years ago or so. Dale Sr won and Dale Jarrett came in second and won the Cup that year in the 88 car.


That was in my ripping and running days, literally, but that does sound familiar. Lots of ice around then...


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 29, 2016)

That was back when I gave a shit who won lol.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 29, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> My walls were covered in Crue, GnR, Aerosmith, etc. I used to buy all the hair band mags just for the posters lol.


Dont forget blackie and wasp !


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 29, 2016)

Fuck i was even into stryper for 5 mins


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 29, 2016)

We played fucking mile marker (drinking game) for most of the trip driving from shreveport to talladega. Young and dumb


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 29, 2016)

I don't have any idols, I think I outgrew the ones I had. I do have many people that I respect, some famous and not so famous.
I know we're your coming from Vnsmkr. I get a certain uneasy feeling about all the stardom and idol worship because deep down inside I know that these stars were most likely cherry picked to generate income to support another industry.
The whole entertainment industry is geared to manufacture reality to push agendas and capitalize.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 29, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I don't have any idols, I think I outgrew the ones I had. I do have many people that I respect, some famous and not so famous.
> I know we're your coming from Vnsmkr. I get a certain uneasy feeling about all the stardom and idol worship because deep down inside I know that these stars were most likely cherry picked to generate income to support another industry.
> The whole entertainment industry is geared to manufacture reality to push agendas and capitalize.


Kinda like ghandi selling toothpaste on a commercial ..u know what i mean lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 29, 2016)

Same here @Bakersfield


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 29, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> I cried when Dale Earnhardt died. For real.


I did too Brother. It was more painful to me than the 2000 folks killed on 9-11.


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 29, 2016)

Smidge34 said:


> That was back when I gave a shit who won lol.


I stopped watching after the 2015 season. For 25 years the wife and I always planned our weekends around NASCAR. It's good to have my Sunday's back. I still watch F1, but the DVR does all the work. When it shows up in my recordings, I will watch it.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> That wasnt really the point Ruby, the point was why do people who are considered "famous" get put up on a pedestal. Not just musicians, athletes, actors, blah blah blah fucking blah.
> Worship is the wrong word and the only reason it was brought up is because TWS told me to go worship my buddha; and TWS I imagine if I had any religious affiliation whatsofuckingever that would have been a kick in the nuts to say something like that, really?
> Yeah I had those posters as a kid because my parents who had no fucking idea like anyone else on this Earth thought they were cool, so I was influenced lol. I still love music, its part of my life, but I have no idea who/when/what of "famous" people dying and dont care to.....


I respect their talent but see no reason to give them a pass or any special privilege due to their supposed 'status'. Their talent is already making them a fortune, why do they deserve to be kowtowed to?


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 29, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> I did too Brother. It was more painful to me than the 2000 folks killed on 9-11.


I won't put it on that level lol but he's the only person who died I've ever cried for that I had never met. Kinda weird when you look at it like that. NASCAR was never the same for me after that.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 29, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> I stopped watching after the 2015 season. For 25 years the wife and I always planned our weekends around NASCAR. It's good to have my Sunday's back. I still watch F1, but the DVR does all the work. When it shows up in my recordings, I will watch it.


Really? I much prefer Touring Car, real actual production cars you can buy being flogged like you'd never dare treat yours, lol. Next to that, NASCAR is fuckin boring! That's what 'stock cars' were supposed to be all about, but that went by the wayside long ago.


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 29, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Really? I much prefer Touring Car, real actual production cars you can buy being flogged like you'd never dare treat yours, lol. Next to that, NASCAR is fuckin boring! That's what 'stock cars' were supposed to be all about, but that went by the wayside long ago.


I've been a racing fan since I was about 5. Back then AJ Foyt was my driver. Later on I got to where I couldn't stand him. All of the cookie cutter {1.5 mile oval} tracks have pushed the old short tracks off the Nascar circuit. Rubbin' is Racin', like the old folks used to say.

I like rally car, but I've never taken the time to really follow the sport. Back when Mamma was still buying my tires, we had a 5 mile dirt road with lots of hair-pin turns that we raced on. My 79 cubic inch VW Rabbit could out run some of the bigger faster cars because I was really good at the front wheel drive power slide. It is amazing how much I slowed down when I started buying tires and gas.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 29, 2016)

It always gets me when comedians die tragically. Here we have some of the most unhappy people trying to make us laugh.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 29, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> It always gets me when comedians die tragically. Here we have some of the most unhappy people trying to make us laugh.


No doubt, I flashed to Robin Williams when I read that comment. Seriously depressed bloke, saddens me that people are that sad....its a bright beautiful world out there; yeah days can be fucked but damn, such is life


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 29, 2016)

If anyone is interested
https://www.learngreenflower.com/events/steve-deangelo-s-stories-from-40-years-in-cannabis/live


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 29, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> It always gets me when comedians die tragically. Here we have some of the most unhappy people trying to make us laugh.


I cant stand the idol shows and the way those ppl act after winning or even a 3rd placing


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 29, 2016)

ruby fruit said:


> I cant stand the idol shows and the way those ppl act after winning or even a 3rd placing


Yeah I dont watch that shat


----------



## TWS (Dec 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> That wasnt really the point Ruby, the point was why do people who are considered "famous" get put up on a pedestal. Not just musicians, athletes, actors, blah blah blah fucking blah.
> Worship is the wrong word and the only reason it was brought up is because TWS told me to go worship my buddha; and TWS I imagine if I had any religious affiliation whatsofuckingever that would have been a kick in the nuts to say something like that, really?
> Yeah I had those posters as a kid because my parents who had no fucking idea like anyone else on this Earth thought they were cool, so I was influenced lol. I still love music, its part of my life, but I have no idea who/when/what of "famous" people dying and dont care to.....


You still crying .


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 29, 2016)

TWS said:


> You still crying .


No, I wasn't crying before. Been super-vaping since 6, its 830 now. Had about 20 whips, now I rolled up a cone.


----------



## TWS (Dec 29, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> No, I wasn't crying before. Been super-vaping since 6, its 830 now. Had about 20 whips, now I rolled up a cone.


Ok just checking. Happy your high.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 29, 2016)

Interesting. We have a Jew fish here in Australia to, also called a Mulloway.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 30, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Interesting. We have a Jew fish here in Australia to, also called a Mulloway.


Are they good eating?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 30, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Are they good eating?


fk yea..and a good fighting fish to.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 30, 2016)

Lucky Luke said:


> Interesting. We have a Jew fish here in Australia to, also called a Mulloway.


@Aeroknow check that bitch out


----------



## DonBrennon (Dec 30, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> View attachment 3863971 View attachment 3863972 View attachment 3863973 View attachment 3863976


..........ahhhh, yup, I can see em' now, wasn't really lookin out for em' when I looked before, LOL

Lookin really healthy too, nice to have one or two handy on your terrace, but I reckon the real benefits are only found when they're in the earth, mining those minerals out of the soil. I think we may have discussed this before though, no decent soil around there?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 30, 2016)

TWS said:


> Ok just checking. Happy your high.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 30, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> ..........ahhhh, yup, I can see em' now, wasn't really lookin out for em' when I looked before, LOL
> 
> Lookin really healthy too, nice to have one or two handy on your terrace, but I reckon the real benefits are only found when they're in the earth, mining those minerals out of the soil. I think we may have discussed this before though, no decent soil around there?


Well I'll never see any REAL benefits then, but I dont believe its not providing benefits . Yeah the soil is plenty fertile here, but until there is a farm on lock the urban garden is what we work with lol


----------



## bi polar express (Dec 30, 2016)

Big thanks to @eastcoastmo. Love it when I find beans in the mail box!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 30, 2016)

bi polar express said:


> Big thanks to @eastcoastmo. Love it when I find beans in the mail box!


Glad they arrived bud, enjoy


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 30, 2016)

bi polar express said:


> Big thanks to @eastcoastmo. Love it when I find beans in the mail box!


I've got a couple three of those BS X BS going right now. Really good looking seedlings. {upper right. This was a week ago}


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 30, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> I've got a couple three of those BS X BS going right now. Really good looking seedlings. {upper right. This was a week ago}


Damn, they are super vigorous! Great stuff  
Once I move, I'm going to work that BS x BS, a few of my mates are running some this season outdoor and they look ridiculous. Another mate has a couple indoors and they are some of the frostiest girls I've seen in a long time, they smell of sweet shiva with a sharp incense background!


----------



## bi polar express (Dec 30, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> I've got a couple three of those BS X BS going right now. Really good looking seedlings. {upper right. This was a week ago}


I cant wait to throw some out this spring


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy New Year everyone. To a healthy - prosperous 2017

Vn


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 31, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Happy New Year everyone. To a healthy - prosperous 2017
> 
> Vn


Happy New Year bro! Fuck I hope 2017 is a good year for both of us! We need it ha ha. Here's cheers to you and your family bud


----------



## DonBrennon (Dec 31, 2016)

Vnsmkr said:


> Happy New Year everyone. To a healthy - prosperous 2017
> 
> Vn


Happy New Year, I'm sure 2017's gonna be great!!!


----------



## eddy600 (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy new years good to see the deck going again.It looks as if you have a little pollen experiment going on,hope it puts that seed bank on the map for you


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 31, 2016)

eddy600 said:


> It looks as if you have a little pollen experiment going on


No pollen experiment, back to the norm lol. Wet season concluded


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 31, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Damn, they are super vigorous! Great stuff
> Once I move, I'm going to work that BS x BS, a few of my mates are running some this season outdoor and they look ridiculous. Another mate has a couple indoors and they are some of the frostiest girls I've seen in a long time, they smell of sweet shiva with a sharp incense background!


That sounds good. I only popped 3 seeds of each of the 3 strains I got from you. 8 of the 9 seeds came up, and I'm hoping for at least one good male from the bunch. I want to do some crosses with my strain, plus a few more from bag and gifted seeds. I should be in good shape, seed wise, in three months' time.



bi polar express said:


> I cant wait to throw some out this spring


January 19th and 20th are good transplanting days. Most likely I will be going outside with them then. I'm looking forward to seeing what they will do.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 31, 2016)

Feminized spray came today, not sure if they need to be isolated to use it though.
Im going to ask seller since no info came with the spray bottles.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 31, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> That sounds good. I only popped 3 seeds of each of the 3 strains I got from you. 8 of the 9 seeds came up, and I'm hoping for at least one good male from the bunch. I want to do some crosses with my strain, plus a few more from bag and gifted seeds. I should be in good shape, seed wise, in three months' time.
> 
> 
> 
> January 19th and 20th are good transplanting days. Most likely I will be going outside with them then. I'm looking forward to seeing what they will do.


That sounds really cool man, I look forward to seeing what you come up with! Make sure you tag me so I can see  



bassman999 said:


> Feminized spray came today, not sure if they need to be isolated to use it though.
> Im going to ask seller since no info came with the spray bottles.


You don't have to isolate the reversed plant, just make sure you take it out of the grow, spray it and let it dry a bit before putting it back! Start spraying 2 weeks before flip if you can and then stop once you see balls form, which will be about 3 weeks after flip!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 31, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> That sounds really cool man, I look forward to seeing what you come up with! Make sure you tag me so I can see
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to isolate the reversed plant, just make sure you take it out of the grow, spray it and let it dry a bit before putting it back! Start spraying 2 weeks before flip if you can and then stop once you see balls form, which will be about 3 weeks after flip!


Ok so too late then, as I am 14 days into 12/12 now damn!!
Thanks for the heaqds up bro


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 31, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Ok so too late then, as I am 14 days into 12/12 now damn!!
> Thanks for the heaqds up bro


You could still do it bro but it will take a solid 3-4 weeks to turn and by that time you'd only have a few weeks left on the other girls. You can do it now and save the pollen though, it lasts for a few months in a jar with moisture packs!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 31, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> You could still do it bro but it will take a solid 3-4 weeks to turn and by that time you'd only have a few weeks left on the other girls. You can do it now and save the pollen though, it lasts for a few months in a jar with moisture packs!


So to clarify it makes pollen and then releases it to itself or other girls nearby?


----------



## Javadog (Dec 31, 2016)

ecm is just pointing out that the other ladies will be past prime by the time
that the pollen is first ready. I turn a branch alone instead of a whole plant
but it did indeed take a few weeks to make happen...and that was for it to 
really start turning....more to mature.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 31, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> So to clarify it makes pollen and then releases it to itself or other girls nearby?


Yeah man, it will already be shooting pistills, when you spray it, 'male' balls grow, open up and spoof the pollen everywhere so any other pistills that are white, can get pollinated. You should see the hairs recede and seeds start to form within 2 weeks. 
If you want to harvest the pollen, put it over a big piece of newspaper or foil and give it a shake. You'll get male flowers as well but there should be heaps of pollen mixed in with them.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 31, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Feminized spray came today, not sure if they need to be isolated to use it though.
> Im going to ask seller since no info came with the spray bottles.


Did you have some colloidal silver, @bassman999 sent to you? I'd really like to try making some fems.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 31, 2016)

Javadog said:


> ecm is just pointing out that the other ladies will be past prime by the time
> that the pollen is first ready. I turn a branch alone instead of a whole plant
> but it did indeed take a few weeks to make happen...and that was for it to
> really start turning....more to mature.





eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah man, it will already be shooting pistills, when you spray it, 'male' balls grow, open up and spoof the pollen everywhere so any other pistills that are white, can get pollinated. You should see the hairs recede and seeds start to form within 2 weeks.
> If you want to harvest the pollen, put it over a big piece of newspaper or foil and give it a shake. You'll get male flowers as well but there should be heaps of pollen mixed in with them.


OK so I need to do it in a separate tent so I dont pollinate all of them.
I just want a branch or 2 of seeds, not a tent lol


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 31, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> Did you have some colloidal silver, @bassman999 sent to you? I'd really like to try making some fems.


Im not sure what it is, but description says natural ingredients
http://www.ebay.com/itm/162158607245?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I am excited to try it, but might not be able to try it now it seems unless I do it outside and possibly let rest of plant get over ripe


----------



## TWS (Dec 31, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> OK so I need to do it in a separate tent so I dont pollinate all of them.
> I just want a branch or 2 of seeds, not a tent lol


If that's the case you collect the pollen from the hermie and grow it in a different spot . Paint it on later.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 31, 2016)

TWS said:


> If that's the case you collect the pollen from the hermie and grow it in a different spot . Paint it on later.


Yeah, my tents are very small and full and no place to do it, at least not in the winter.
Im still thinking though for an area or way to make it happen


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 31, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> OK so I need to do it in a separate tent so I dont pollinate all of them.
> I just want a branch or 2 of seeds, not a tent lol


You can also.take a cutting of the plant you want to reverse, keep it in a cardboard box until it roots, then start spraying. Keep it small. 
That spray seems to have colloidal silver or silver thiosulphate. There aren't many other things besides gibberilic acid that can reverse plants!


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 31, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> You can also.take a cutting of the plant you want to reverse, keep it in a cardboard box until it roots, then start spraying. Keep it small.
> That spray seems to have colloidal silver or silver thiosulphate. There aren't many other things besides gibberilic acid that can reverse plants!


Good idea. It shouldn't take up too much space. I ran a late season clone in 2015. I used a cardboard box, two CFL's and a fan.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 31, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> Good idea. It shouldn't take up too much space. I ran a late season clone in 2015. I used a cardboard box, two CFL's and a fan.


Yeah man, you could get away with keeping it small for sure. Sounds like you're already an expert in it too ha ha. It's amazing what can be achieved these days with cfl's and a cardboard box!


----------



## sandhill larry (Dec 31, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah man, you could get away with keeping it small for sure. Sounds like you're already an expert in it too ha ha. It's amazing what can be achieved these days with cfl's and a cardboard box!


No expert by far. I didn't get enough airflow at first, and I just about toasted it. I ended up putting her outside in December for the last couple three weeks.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 31, 2016)

sandhill larry said:


> No expert by far. I didn't get enough airflow at first, and I just about toasted it. I ended up putting her outside in December for the last couple three weeks.


Lol, I did the same the first time! You learn pretty quick hey!!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 31, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> You can also.take a cutting of the plant you want to reverse, keep it in a cardboard box until it roots, then start spraying. Keep it small.
> That spray seems to have colloidal silver or silver thiosulphate. There aren't many other things besides gibberilic acid that can reverse plants!


Im still not much good with rooting clones for some reason


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 31, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Im still not much good with rooting clones for some reason


Lol me neither!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 31, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Lol me neither!


I see ppl put cuttings in a cup of water and get roots. I have some in water only for kicks.'They are going into trash tomorrow


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 31, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> Im still not much good with rooting clones for some reason


It's pretty simple bro, I find it much easier doing cuttings in soil. Take the cutting, dip in clonex and put into the soil. Keep the soil fairly damp for the first few days and mist the leaves every day. If you have them in a humidi dome, you open the vents after about 5 days, then slowly over the next two days, remove the lid entirely starting with an hour, 2 hours etc until the cuttings stay up right and dont droop. I get roots within 7-10 days doing it this way, works a treat! You can also use root riot plugs, they work awesome!!


----------



## TWS (Dec 31, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I see ppl put cuttings in a cup of water and get roots. I have some in water only for kicks.'They are going into trash tomorrow


Lol. I try just water once in a while to see if it will work for me. My rock wool clones root first.
I used to struggle the first few times too . Now it's like 85-90% .
Imho. Use the 1 1/2 rock wool cubes or rapid rooters. Cut a healthy clone at the node ( not really needed but helps ) in as long of diagnal cut you can do . I just use sharp scissors . Use a rooting hormone and make your own hole in the cube. Mist the cubes and don't over saturate , use a heat Matt and try to keep warm above 80 f. I don't like or use a humidity domes. 
I know this sounds like normal procedure but really this is all it takes.
Don't try to hard and don't give up before you know they are dead for sure . In colder temps it can take up to 3 weeks . Once you get it you can root almost anything with out node cuts or hormones and straight cuts . Lol I think it's all karma.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 1, 2017)

I bought one of these baby's about 8 years ago and o had phenomenal results. Roots starting in 3 days and huge wads of roots by day ten. After about 1 year of use it began falling apart. I soaked the plastic parts in a bleach solution between uses, which made the plastic brittle.
So when I take clones now I do it the old fashioned way.
I like to use promix 4 and a cloning gel. In 7 days I usually have roots.
I try to find the woodiest branches and cut off all the fan leaves. Make the cut on at least a 45 degree angle and most importantly, IMHO, I scratch up the surface of the stem that will be submerged before dipping in the gel.


----------



## TWS (Jan 1, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> View attachment 3865434 I bought one of these baby's about 8 years ago and o had phenomenal results. Roots starting in 3 days and huge wads of roots by day ten. After about 1 year of use it began falling apart. I soaked the plastic parts in a bleach solution between uses, which made the plastic brittle.
> So when I take clones now I do it the old fashioned way.
> I like to use promix 4 and a cloning gel. In 7 days I usually have roots.
> I try to find the woodiest branches and cut off all the fan leaves. Make the cut on at least a 45 degree angle and most importantly, IMHO, I scratch up the surface of the stem that will be submerged before dipping in the gel.


I always wanted one of these but I know with as warm as it gets here and with my luck I would have water pathogen problems but they do kick butt though once you get it figured out.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 1, 2017)

TWS said:


> I always wanted one of these but I know with as warm as it gets here and with my luck I would have water pathogen problems but they do kick butt though once you get it figured out.


Yeah, I had a run or two where things got bad from root rot. The thing was always leaking from the seal between the reservoir and the top. They also have 2 additives they recommend you use. One is similar to hydrozym and the other is a week nutrient solution. The stuff was like 30 bucks per run, which is way too expensive.
I'm into simple anymore.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 1, 2017)

I bought some unrooted cuttings that were put in rockwool, once. I only lost 1 or 2 of them out of 50. It worked really well and I wouldn't mind trying it again.

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 1, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I bought some unrooted cuttings that were put in rockwool, once. I only lost 1 or 2 of them out of 50. It worked really well and I wouldn't mind trying it again.
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!


I've had great success with rockwool too. The root riot plugs I think work best though, I had all my cuttings root in 5 days the last time I used them. 

Happy New Year champ


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 1, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> I've had great success with rockwool too. The root riot plugs I think work best though, I had all my cuttings root in 5 days the last time I used them.
> 
> Happy New Year champ


I run my aero cloner and a bunch of rockwool cubes when I take clones. Usually the rockwool has a better survival rate.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 1, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I run my aero cloner and a bunch of rockwool cubes when I take clones. Usually the rockwool has a better survival rate.


Hmm interesting...I've always wondered why rockwool can be quicker sometimes!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 1, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> I've had great success with rockwool too. The root riot plugs I think work best though, I had all my cuttings root in 5 days the last time I used them.
> 
> Happy New Year champ


I need to fly to a country with a big grow/garden shop and fly home with some big fucking duffel bags, be cheaper than trying to get it sent here


----------



## Javadog (Jan 1, 2017)

TWS said:


> I always wanted one of these but I know with as warm as it gets here and with my luck I would have water pathogen problems but they do kick butt though once you get it figured out.


My bro just gives up on the water cloner for the June-Sep period for the same reason.

If you can prevent slime, then a water cloner can clone anything.

Getting the time needed for the very-slow rooters is nigh unto impossible
when bacteria is actively melting things.

JD


----------



## pineappleman420 (Jan 1, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> It's pretty simple bro, I find it much easier doing cuttings in soil. Take the cutting, dip in clonex and put into the soil. Keep the soil fairly damp for the first few days and mist the leaves every day. If you have them in a humidi dome, you open the vents after about 5 days, then slowly over the next two days, remove the lid entirely starting with an hour, 2 hours etc until the cuttings stay up right and dont droop. I get roots within 7-10 days doing it this way, works a treat! You can also use root riot plugs, they work awesome!!


I do straight to soil too. no humid dome though. i find it slows everything down. It is the moisture stress that get them to send out the roots. I dont even use cloning solution. I did a side by side a while back and the ones without the cloning gel rooted faster by a few days.


----------



## pineappleman420 (Jan 1, 2017)

Two week old clones. straight to soil. no humid dome no misting one water to soil on day 3 and day 10. no rooting gel... malawi and a blue dreamxbiker la blanc. only lost one leaf. looking like the second leaf is starting to green up again.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 1, 2017)

I have tried everything. built my own cloner, but found in summer it would rot more than I would root.
Aero style needs on of timer I think so they arent wet all the time.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 1, 2017)

pineappleman420 said:


> Two week old clones. straight to soil. no humid dome no misting one water to soil on day 3 and day 10. no rooting gel... malawi and a blue dreamxbiker la blanc. only lost one leaf. looking like the second leaf is starting to green up again.


What soil do you use?
I assume something mild?
Next time Ill try a few styles and see if I get some success one or more of the ways.
I just threw out my Dog cuts after 14 days they look bad and have slime on roots in water


----------



## pineappleman420 (Jan 1, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> What soil do you use?
> I assume something mild?
> Next time Ill try a few styles and see if I get some success one or more of the ways.
> I just threw out my Dog cuts after 14 days they look bad and have slime on roots in water



Well for years id mix perlite, kitty litter and miracle grow moisture control... but now i am giving a try with happy frog. it was cheap and at the right place right time kind of deal. My buddy back home who is organic grower uses the same mixture with his hot soil. I never liked his mix but it works for him. He is where i picked up on this way to clone. he learned it from his dad and so forth. they are farmers back in il.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 1, 2017)

pineappleman420 said:


> Well for years id mix perlite, kitty litter and miracle grow moisture control... but now i am giving a try with happy frog. it was cheap and at the right place right time kind of deal. My buddy back home who is organic grower uses the same mixture with his hot soil. I never liked his mix but it works for him. He is where i picked up on this way to clone. he learned it from his dad and so forth. they are farmers back in il.


Have you used the Happy Frog with success yet, or trial in motion still?


----------



## pineappleman420 (Jan 1, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Have you used the Happy Frog with success yet, or trial in motion still?


Id say these two clones are a success but as always everything is in motion... ive use this in my garden back home with tomato plants. take cutting and stick into ground water and make sure stays moist...but not wet.


----------



## pineappleman420 (Jan 1, 2017)

It is what has worked the best for me through my very long learning curve


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 1, 2017)

@eastcoastmo or anybody know what the dilution rate for colloidal silver should be when mixing it with water?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 1, 2017)

pineappleman420 said:


> It is what has worked the best for me through my very long learning curve


Ill try it, I need and like simple!


----------



## pineappleman420 (Jan 1, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Ill try it, I need and like simple!


simple is always best... especially when you got a blown disc and sciatica.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 1, 2017)

pineappleman420 said:


> simple is always best... especially when you got a blown disc and sciatica.


Describing yourself or me?
I have 2 bad lumbar disks, one wedged thoracic disk, and sciatica.
No fun, and now I am nursing a broken at among other crap lol.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 1, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> @eastcoastmo or anybody know what the dilution rate for colloidal silver should be when mixing it with water?


No dillution mate, you want to use it straight. I only dillute if I'm running out  



bassman999 said:


> What soil do you use?
> I assume something mild?
> Next time Ill try a few styles and see if I get some success one or more of the ways.
> I just threw out my Dog cuts after 14 days they look bad and have slime on roots in water


I use my own supersoil and it works fine. I've also used seed raising mix which works well too!


----------



## pineappleman420 (Jan 1, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Describing yourself or me?
> I have 2 bad lumbar disks, one wedged thoracic disk, and sciatica.
> No fun, and now I am nursing a broken at among other crap lol.


Nope me... ive been battling it for the last 11 years... thats why i love this plant so much... Ive found for me high CBG strains work the best... Thats what the blue dream cross with biker la blanc has a high level. Im hoping to be breading and test for a high cbg strain for my pain.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 1, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> No dillution mate, you want to use it straight. I only dillute if I'm running out
> 
> 
> 
> I use my own supersoil and it works fine. I've also used seed raising mix which works well too!


For sure thankyou! Any certain ppm you recommend?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 1, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> For sure thankyou! Any certain ppm you recommend?


The higher the better man. I used 60ppm and I ran out so used 40ppm. The higher it is the better chance of it interrupting the hormones in the plant and turning it quicker


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 1, 2017)

pineappleman420 said:


> Nope me... ive been battling it for the last 11 years... thats why i love this plant so much... Ive found for me high CBG strains work the best... Thats what the blue dream cross with biker la blanc has a high level. Im hoping to be breading and test for a high cbg strain for my pain.


I read after a few yrs spine will stabilize somewhat and relieve most pain, I guess that isnt true.
Back issues since 20 (43 now) and till a yr ago I was dealing with it but not it went over the edge and shows no of anything but getting worse.
Honestly I feel little or no relief from anything.
I cant smoke too much though as I have a vertigo problem thats not resolved, and weed often exacerbates it now unfortunately
Vertigo started like 8-10 yrs ago when I was drinking heavy, quitting that seemed to help a little, and quitting the pharma pills helped a lil more, but its back and always dizzy now.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 1, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I read after a few yrs spine will stabilize somewhat and relieve most pain, I guess that isnt true.
> Back issues since 20 (43 now) and till a yr ago I was dealing with it but not it went over the edge and shows no of anything but getting worse.
> Honestly I feel little or no relief from anything.
> I cant smoke too much though as I have a vertigo problem thats not resolved, and weed often exacerbates it now unfortunately
> Vertigo started like 8-10 yrs ago when I was drinking heavy, quitting that seemed to help a little, and quitting the pharma pills helped a lil more, but its back and always dizzy now.


Sorry to hear it, man. May you find some real relief soon.


----------



## pineappleman420 (Jan 1, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I read after a few yrs spine will stabilize somewhat and relieve most pain, I guess that isnt true.
> Back issues since 20 (43 now) and till a yr ago I was dealing with it but not it went over the edge and shows no of anything but getting worse.
> Honestly I feel little or no relief from anything.
> I cant smoke too much though as I have a vertigo problem thats not resolved, and weed often exacerbates it now unfortunately
> Vertigo started like 8-10 yrs ago when I was drinking heavy, quitting that seemed to help a little, and quitting the pharma pills helped a lil more, but its back and always dizzy now.


damn... vertigo is a major. pain i can handle but to have that all the time must be a real torture... I hope you find the relief for that soon...


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 1, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Sorry to hear it, man. May you find some real relief soon.


Thanks man!
Trying to stay positive though.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 1, 2017)

pineappleman420 said:


> damn... vertigo is a major. pain i can handle but to have that all the time must be a real torture... I hope you find the relief for that soon...


Yeah sometimes I am falling down like Im drunk and throw up from the nausea induced.
Some days its not so bad


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 1, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I read after a few yrs spine will stabilize somewhat and relieve most pain, I guess that isnt true.
> Back issues since 20 (43 now) and till a yr ago I was dealing with it but not it went over the edge and shows no of anything but getting worse.
> Honestly I feel little or no relief from anything.
> I cant smoke too much though as I have a vertigo problem thats not resolved, and weed often exacerbates it now unfortunately
> Vertigo started like 8-10 yrs ago when I was drinking heavy, quitting that seemed to help a little, and quitting the pharma pills helped a lil more, but its back and always dizzy now.


Fark man, sorry to hear of the shit you have to go through hey. Does high cbd help at all?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 1, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Thanks man!
> Trying to stay positive though.


I wish there was something i could do.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 1, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Fark man, sorry to hear of the shit you have to go through hey. Does high cbd help at all?


I havent tried it yet, but ready to pop my Franks Gift seeds.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 1, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I wish there was something i could do.


Thanks bro, moral support is enough.
I have tried PT, pills, chiropractic, ice ,heat, rest.
Hopefully it gets better.
I just hate being stuck at home while the family goes out etc...


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 2, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I havent tried it yet, but ready to pop my Franks Gift seeds.


Yeah cool mate, hope it works for you hey! You should give Don T's cbd gummies a try!!


----------



## TWS (Jan 2, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Thanks bro, moral support is enough.
> I have tried PT, pills, chiropractic, ice ,heat, rest.
> Hopefully it gets better.
> I just hate being stuck at home while the family goes out etc...


Do you dab ?


----------



## pineappleman420 (Jan 2, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Thanks bro, moral support is enough.
> I have tried PT, pills, chiropractic, ice ,heat, rest.
> Hopefully it gets better.
> I just hate being stuck at home while the family goes out etc...


I have one suggestion if you haven't tried it.... Acupuncture.... It helps a lot...


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 2, 2017)

pineappleman420 said:


> I have one suggestion if you haven't tried it.... Acupuncture.... It helps a lot...


Doesn't cannabis have a prominent place in traditional Chinese apothecary?


----------



## pineappleman420 (Jan 2, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Doesn't cannabis have a prominent place in traditional Chinese apothecary?


yes


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 2, 2017)

sometimes in a situation like this the type of insurance you have plays a part in the treatment you receive a PPO is the way to go.Cheap insurance they see you in an office visit but don't operate because their isn't the extra money for a second Dr to split mall practice claims.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 2, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah cool mate, hope it works for you hey! You should give Don T's cbd gummies a try!!


No not familiar with those.


TWS said:


> Do you dab ?


No never, I would be overwhelmed with my anxiety and vertigo I think.


pineappleman420 said:


> I have one suggestion if you haven't tried it.... Acupuncture.... It helps a lot...


I havent tried it, but wondered how needles could help. I can see if my ins covers it.


ttystikk said:


> Doesn't cannabis have a prominent place in traditional Chinese apothecary?


 Not sure what all that entails, but has to be better than American BS medicine since not based on chemicals and greed.


eddy600 said:


> sometimes in a situation like this the type of insurance you have plays a part in the treatment you receive a PPO is the way to go.Cheap insurance they see you in an office visit but don't operate because their isn't the extra money for a second Dr to split mall practice claims.


I have Medi-Care and Medi-Cal, and currently with Kaiser


----------



## pineappleman420 (Jan 2, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> No not familiar with those.
> 
> No never, I would be overwhelmed with my anxiety and vertigo I think.
> 
> ...


Most insurances don't, but the cost is relatively low and needles can preform miracles... i know it sounds weird to most but it has been used for thousands of years with great success... I think kaiser is one of the ones that does cover it... It is about getting your energy in your body moving properly again...


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 2, 2017)

pineappleman420 said:


> Most insurances don't, but the cost is relatively low and needles can preform miracles... i know it sounds weird to most but it has been used for thousands of years with great success... I think kaiser is one of the ones that does cover it... It is about getting your energy in your body moving properly again...


I feel its an industry without much standards likely, and I hate needles (because of disease).
Example I know 2 ppl that got herpes on their face from getting eyebrows waxed, I can only imagine what you could get with used needles, and maybe they dont know what they are doing and put them wrong place and waste my time/money
How do you tell if you are going to a good place is what I am asking I guess?


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jan 2, 2017)

Happy new years guys... Been a little busy, ill need to play catch up in this thread lol.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jan 2, 2017)

TWS said:


> It's something like 4-8 oz a month


Lol damn... sucks to be me


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jan 2, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> That packaged food is bullshit poison. It's just as easily made yourself with a little know how and not all that weird chemical bs. I've been forced to cook since I was young so I enjoy cooking. I don't get why some hate it so bad. I like knowing I made my awesome dinner with ingredients I can identify with.


I feel the same way, wish i learned about better health as a kid but only within the last decade i started to realize problems going away after quitting the fast food & stoges.

what a massive health difference and you already feel better within a few weeks.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 2, 2017)

SPLFreak808 said:


> I feel the same way, wish i learned about better health as a kid but only within the last decade i started to realize problems going away after quitting the fast food & stoges.
> 
> what a massive health difference and you already feel better within a few weeks.


I wish I knew better as a kid also, but we know now.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 3, 2017)

In the later process of making up some LAB, mixed the milk in today. About to get the garden cranked up, boost up the disease fighting properties and increase nutrient uptake of everything


----------



## moondance (Jan 3, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I havent tried it yet, but ready to pop my Franks Gift seeds.


The Franks Gift is really good for pain, the high CBD does wonders for me. MD


----------



## pineappleman420 (Jan 3, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I feel its an industry without much standards likely, and I hate needles (because of disease).
> Example I know 2 ppl that got herpes on their face from getting eyebrows waxed, I can only imagine what you could get with used needles, and maybe they dont know what they are doing and put them wrong place and waste my time/money
> How do you tell if you are going to a good place is what I am asking I guess?


they are required to have the proper education at accredited schools here in the states. They are a masters degree the same as a physicians assistant and if they dont use new sterile needles they are breaking the law. It's like any medical person talk to them about there degrees and training. this isnt just a willy nilly industry like a tattoo parlor ect. or nail salon. There is a lot of study, training, and clinical experience needed.


----------



## TWS (Jan 3, 2017)

What're we talking about here ? Botox ?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

moondance said:


> The Franks Gift is really good for pain, the high CBD does wonders for me. MD


Norco didnt help, just made me feel shitty! I hate that kinda crap! I just figured nothing will help.
I hope CBD can


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

pineappleman420 said:


> they are required to have the proper education at accredited schools here in the states. They are a masters degree the same as a physicians assistant and if they dont use new sterile needles they are breaking the law. It's like any medical person talk to them about there degrees and training. this isnt just a willy nilly industry like a tattoo parlor ect. or nail salon. There is a lot of study, training, and clinical experience needed.


I just picture some nail salon chick coming out to do it for some reason. 
The chiropractor seemed like he knew nothing, and he made my back worse permanently in one visit.
He said he was doing it for 25 yrs. I couldnt sleep for 3 days after seeing that hack!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

TWS said:


> What're we talking about here ? Botox ?


Talking about I dont trust Dr's or any health professionals


----------



## blueylol (Jan 3, 2017)

^^ i cant even get a diagnosis of my problem in 3 yrs, schizophrenia? different doctor different opinion.
fuck docs i can treat my problem with cbd


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

blueylol said:


> ^^ i cant even get a diagnosis of my problem in 3 yrs, schizophrenia? different doctor different opinion.
> fuck docs i can treat my problem with cbd


I have some mental health issues as you can see by my paranoia, but Dr's act like my symptoms are in my head.
I hope you find a Diagnosis, and get/remain pain and/or other symptom free!


----------



## pineappleman420 (Jan 3, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I just picture some nail salon chick coming out to do it for some reason.
> The chiropractor seemed like he knew nothing, and he made my back worse permanently in one visit.
> He said he was doing it for 25 yrs. I couldnt sleep for 3 days after seeing that hack!!!


I agree chiropractors are hacks and they are no good in my opinion. It never hurts to talk to a few before you have them work on you... i dont do western medicine any more... i find my treatment with traditional Chinese medicine. I dont trust western doctors that only treat symptoms. TCM looks at the whole and trys to treat the cause of your problems not the symptoms...


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I have some mental health issues as you can see by my paranoia, but Dr's act like my symptoms are in my head.
> I hope you find a Diagnosis, and get/remain pain and/or other symptom free!


I'm not a fan of chiropractic approaches. On the other hand, my CMT has been keeping my shit straightened out for a couple of years now. 

Good therapy is where you find it.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

pineappleman420 said:


> I agree chiropractors are hacks and they are no good in my opinion. It never hurts to talk to a few before you have them work on you... i dont do western medicine any more... i find my treatment with traditional Chinese medicine. I dont trust western doctors that only treat symptoms. TCM looks at the whole and trys to treat the cause of your problems not the symptoms...


Thats exactly what have been saying for years...why treat symptoms and not find/treat cause.
Guy wakes up every day and steps outta bed into broken glass on the floor, and goes into bathroom cleans out the cuts and puts on band-aids (Western Medicine)
Guy cleans up glass on floor after stepping in it the first time and doesnt keep treating cuts that the cause is known or easily diagnosed. (Real medicine)

I go to Dr and tell them I have vertigo and zapping in my head while sleeping and see swirly stuff in my eyes. They do MRI and EEG and say I have left frontal lobe abnormality, but prescribe me something like Dramamine to treat it...really!
Finish the diagnosis and find out why my frontal lobe is messed up!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I'm not a fan of chiropractic approaches. On the other hand, my CMT has been keeping my shit straightened out for a couple of years now.
> 
> Good therapy is where you find it.


I went where Kaiser would pay for it 
All I know is everyday since that one visit my back hurts more and in another spot as well.
He did this thing where he rolled on top of me holding my arms on my chest and the pain was instant and nothing popped like it was supposed to.


----------



## TWS (Jan 3, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Norco didnt help, just made me feel shitty! I hate that kinda crap! I just figured nothing will help.
> I hope CBD can


Your a strong man Bman. Many would chose this as their doctor would string them out . And if caught using marijuana by their pain management doctor would lose their prescription. 
I meet a young man last time renewing my script who was in a bad car accident. He is in huge pain and nothing really works . He told me stories of when they first strung him out and how mad he was and getting dope sick and all . He takes a crap load of heavy pills . I really feel for folks like you and him . I gave him a ride home as he did not have one . I will never forget his sorrow he shared with me.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I went where Kaiser would pay for it


I'm not a big fan of privatized health care any more than I am a fan of privatised prisons. Neither are compatible with a capitalist model AND individual freedoms.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

TWS said:


> Your a strong man Bman. Many would chose this as their doctor would string them out . And if caught using marijuana by their pain management doctor would lose their prescription.
> I meet a young man last time renewing my script who was in a bad car accident. He is in huge pain and nothing really works . He told me stories of when they first strung him out and how mad he was and getting dope sick and all . He takes a crap load of heavy pills . I really feel for folks like you and him . I gave him a ride home as he did not have one . I will never forget his sorrow he shared with me.


I still have a bottle of Vicodin and Soma siting here from a yr ago. Thee are each missing like 2-3 pills.
It didnt take me long to realize these pills arent the answer.
All I need is another drug addiction, been there done that.
I dont want to go back there again.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I'm not a big fan of privatized health care any more than I am a fan of privatised prisons. Neither are compatible with a capitalist model AND individual freedoms.


Both just there for profit and control.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

TWS said:


> Your a strong man Bman. Many would chose this as their doctor would string them out . And if caught using marijuana by their pain management doctor would lose their prescription.
> I meet a young man last time renewing my script who was in a bad car accident. He is in huge pain and nothing really works . He told me stories of when they first strung him out and how mad he was and getting dope sick and all . He takes a crap load of heavy pills . I really feel for folks like you and him . I gave him a ride home as he did not have one . I will never forget his sorrow he shared with me.


I told my Dr I use weed and he didnt like it, honesty isnt the best policy all the time.
They act like I use meth or acid and am not in my right mind now


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Both just there for profit and control.


THIS is where We the Purple must fight for our freedom; our Founding Fathers fully understood that one of the greatest threats to freedom was the very government they were putting in place. 

Fast forward to today and it seems like the Federal Government has covered upon itself the 'right' to violate or civil rights at will, by denying them to us at times and places of their choosing. 

This isn't freedom and it isn't constitutional. It's FASCISM.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I told my Dr I use weed and he didnt like it, honesty isnt the best policy all the time.
> They act like I use meth or acid and am not in my right mind now


Fucking moron. Next time he gives you the stink eye, challenge him to find any evidence from actual studies that shows pot is dangerous, mentally or physically.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> THIS is where We the Purple must fight for our freedom; our Founding Fathers fully understood that one of the greatest threats to freedom was the very government they were putting in place.
> 
> Fast forward to today and it seems like the Federal Government has covered upon itself the 'right' to violate or civil rights at will, by denying them to us at times and places of their choosing.
> 
> This isn't freedom and it isn't constitutional. It's FASCISM.


Yeah its totally screwed up, and would take a population to act as a team to combat.
Good thing the Govt knows how to keep us divided.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Fucking moron. Next time he gives you the stink eye, challenge him to find any evidence from actual studies that shows pot is dangerous, mentally or physically.


He tries to tell me it has interactions with other meds, Im like name one lol.


----------



## TWS (Jan 3, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I still have a bottle of Vicodin and Soma siting here from a yr ago. Thee are each missing like 2-3 pills.
> It didnt take me long to realize these pills arent the answer.
> All I need is another drug addiction, been there done that.
> I dont want to go back there again.


 There is a commercial out right now on a prescription to treat opiate induced constipation. What a bunch of shit. Lol
I know what that is about though. When my back goes out and I hit the vikes I take exlax cause I know it's coming . I have had to reach back there a time or two and snap the fucker off . Lol


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> He tries to tell me it has interactions with other meds, Im like name one lol.


EXACTLY. Call his bullshit and then say if he can't back up his prejudices with evidence about a commonly available herbal medication, how the fuck are you supposed to take him seriously about anything else?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

TWS said:


> There is a commercial out right now on a prescription to treat opiate induced constipation. What a bunch of shit. Lol
> I know what that is about though. When my back goes out and I hit the vikes I take exlax cause I know it's coming . I have had to reach back there a time or two and snap the fucker off . Lol


I hate constipation, so I have a very high fiber diet. I shit like 4 times a day, but only sit for 1 min and done which helps my back.


----------



## abe supercro (Jan 3, 2017)

mmm may be more effective than other meds, for some things. drs feel that cannabis is a threat to their job security and to the bottom lines of their affiliates.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> EXACTLY. Call his bullshit and then say if he can't back up his prejudices with evidence about a commonly available herbal medication, how the fuck are you supposed to take him seriously about anything else?


I switched Drs 3x so far at Kaiser and am about ready to move to the next provider as Kaiser isnt getting it done.


----------



## pineappleman420 (Jan 3, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I went where Kaiser would pay for it
> All I know is everyday since that one visit my back hurts more and in another spot as well.
> He did this thing where he rolled on top of me holding my arms on my chest and the pain was instant and nothing popped like it was supposed to.


sounds like my experience 11 years ago. after that week i was in hospital for a week because of the pain... at the end they gave me oxy and fentinal patch and said go get cut on but to expect to be on the meds the rest of my life... fuck that i looked for another way...


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> mmm may be more effective than other meds, for some things. drs feel that cannabis is a threat to their job security and to the bottom lines of their affiliates.


I agree with this, and some Drs found that they could give Recs and be on the right side.
But legalization will take their jobs, and good luck trying to get a mainstream Western Dr job again now.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

pineappleman420 said:


> sounds like my experience 11 years ago. after that week i was in hospital for a week because of the pain... at the end they gave me oxy and fentinal patch and said go get cut on but to expect to be on the meds the rest of my life... fuck that i looked for another way...


They said we are referring you to pan management. I said NO, I dont want to manage pain, I want to recover!! I wanna get back in the gym and tennis court and to work!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> They said we are referring you to pan management. I said NO, I dont want to manage pain, I want to recover!! I wanna get back in the gym and tennis court and to work!


So you wanna know what they said when I asked about surgery?
They said I have to Take drugs, and take injections for a long time first or I dont qualify!!!


----------



## pineappleman420 (Jan 3, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> So you wanna know what they said when I asked about surgery?
> They said I have to Take drugs, and take injections for a long time first or I dont qualify!!!


sounds like the big biz too me... make us as much money until we give you the big charge...


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 3, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I still have a bottle of Vicodin and Soma siting here from a yr ago. Thee are each missing like 2-3 pills.
> It didnt take me long to realize these pills arent the answer.
> All I need is another drug addiction, been there done that.
> I dont want to go back there again.


Reminds me of a month ago..lots of stress etc was at the docs bp was high.
He asked how my sleep was i said it was "fair" he gave me a script i said i didnt want sleeping pills he said just try one a day for a week see how i feel.
He said "day" when it was sleep he was talking bout.
I googled the medication and it was a full on anti depressant...fuck him i never took any


----------



## moondance (Jan 3, 2017)

I can also recommend the Engineers Dream I love it for my knee pain, I personally need high THC and CBD now that Doc recommended the Franks Gift and I tried it. If you would like to try SWW let me know. MD


----------



## pineappleman420 (Jan 3, 2017)

moondance said:


> I can also recommend the Engineers Dream I love it for my knee pain, I personally need high THC and CBD now that Doc recommended the Franks Gift and I tried it. If you would like to try SWW let me know. MD


CBD is good for my head and CBG is good for my pain...and thank god for thc lol


----------



## moondance (Jan 3, 2017)

The stupid doctors dont have a clue, fuckers. They took like a gallon of blood out tested everything but for sugar, cost me 25000 for 15 days inside, still sugar sick on the way out. Didnt know till I went in for a hurnia surgery that I had 600 sugar and no way would they do the surgery. fucking doctor cleared me the night before. they put me on high blood preasure meds, sugar pills, cholesterol shit, I am slowly weining myself down and staying off all them fucking pills. I keep waking up with 78 for sugar I think im right as rain now. Got off all proccesed food and sugars and dropped 80 lbs quick and Im in the gym 3 days a week now. asshole medical system cant get shit right and people are dying and living with pain all day everyday mostly pain you cant see too. MD


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

pineappleman420 said:


> sounds like the big biz too me... make us as much money until we give you the big charge...


I wish I had the money to get better, if I was an NFL player the Dr wouldnt hav said this is permanent, worst would be "season ender"


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Reminds me of a month ago..lots of stress etc was at the docs bp was high.
> He asked how my sleep was i said it was "fair" he gave me a script i said i didnt want sleeping pills he said just try one a day for a week see how i feel.
> He said "day" when it was sleep he was talking bout.
> I googled the medication and it was a full on anti depressant...fuck him i never took any


They gave me Resperidol for a while, now find out it causes man tits!
They said dont worry its tested.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

moondance said:


> I can also recommend the Engineers Dream I love it for my knee pain, I personally need high THC and CBD now that Doc recommended the Franks Gift and I tried it. If you would like to try SWW let me know. MD


SWW?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

pineappleman420 said:


> CBD is good for my head and CBG is good for my pain...and thank god for thc lol


How do you get the right cannabinoids though?


----------



## moondance (Jan 3, 2017)

But yet I come out of the surgery and smoke 2-3 ounces of my meds for 2 weeks and within a month I was back to working and lifting and got on with life. Fuck them doctors they dont know shit! MD


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2017)

abe supercro said:


> mmm may be more effective than other meds, for some things. drs feel that cannabis is a threat to their job security and to the bottom lines of their affiliates.


Fuck their affiliates; their sworn job is to do no harm, not make more money.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

moondance said:


> The stupid doctors dont have a clue, fuckers. They took like a gallon of blood out tested everything but for sugar, cost me 25000 for 15 days inside, still sugar sick on the way out. Didnt know till I went in for a hurnia surgery that I had 600 sugar and no way would they do the surgery. fucking doctor cleared me the night before. they put me on high blood preasure meds, sugar pills, cholesterol shit, I am slowly weining myself down and staying off all them fucking pills. I keep waking up with 78 for sugar I think im right as rain now. Got off all proccesed food and sugars and dropped 80 lbs quick and Im in the gym 3 days a week now. asshole medical system cant get shit right and people are dying and living with pain all day everyday mostly pain you cant see too. MD


Every pill needs 2 more for the sides it induces
My sugar is always over the limit and they say its not that much over. Im like why have a range iof it doesnt matter?


----------



## moondance (Jan 3, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> SWW?


Skunk Wrecked Widows


----------



## pineappleman420 (Jan 3, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> How do you get the right cannabinoids though?


Right now i buy it from tested sources... I am currently trying to breed my own high thc/cbg strain for my pain.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

moondance said:


> But yet I come out of the surgery and smoke 2-3 ounces of my meds for 2 weeks and within a month I was back to working and lifting and got on with life. Fuck them doctors they dont know shit! MD


They know how to make money


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

pineappleman420 said:


> Right now i buy it from tested sources... I am currently trying to breed my own high thc/cbg strain for my pain.


I wish they had at home tests lol


----------



## moondance (Jan 3, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> They gave me Resperidol for a while, now find out it causes man tits!
> They said dont worry its tested.


Yeah they gave me that shit before they would release me from the other hospital I did 3 weeks in, forcefully I talked to quick so I was bipolar. No fucker I had 4 minutes to say eveything I needed to duh. I dont like that shit at all made me feel funky, Id rather be high all day. MD


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2017)

moondance said:


> But yet I come out of the surgery and smoke 2-3 ounces of my meds for 2 weeks and within a month I was back to working and lifting and got on with life. Fuck them doctors they dont know shit! MD


Your avatar sez you're a RIU advertiser. Whatcha slingin', bro?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

moondance said:


> Skunk Wrecked Widows
> View attachment 3867174


Does the SWW have the high levels you like?


----------



## moondance (Jan 3, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Your avatar sez you're a RIU advertiser. Whatcha slingin', bro?


Dank Inovations is me bro, online garden products company, plus I am running the home growers invitaional on here too, I love RIU you all know that lol. MD


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

moondance said:


> Yeah they gave me that shit before they would release me from the other hospital I did 3 weeks in, forcefully I talked to quick so I was bipolar. No fucker I had 4 minutes to say eveything I needed to duh. I dont like that shit at all made me feel funky, Id rather be high all day. MD


I talk really fast as an adult, and drs think I am on drugs.
I dont know what the issue is but makes me look like a crackkhead I think.
Yeah and shit made me feel like I was not there and no personality, just diffeent


----------



## pineappleman420 (Jan 3, 2017)

I will have some visitor testers when i get there... I will never charge for meds from me... So if you vist you shall receive... I plan on having mine all tested throughout the process so i know what im going to keep and work with.


----------



## moondance (Jan 3, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Does the SWW have the high levels you like?


Yes sir, feminized, never stops growing, very few leaves to it so it needs a center spot, heavy feeder, clones fast and really well lol. Finishes in 8 weeks on the nose usually, or has in all our tests so far. 60/40 hybrid I created over 7 years time and now I am spreading the love to start the year.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 3, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I talk really fast as an adult, and drs think I am on drugs.
> I dont know what the issue is but makes me look like a crackkhead I think.
> Yeah and shit made me feel like I was not there and no personality, just diffeent


I find it hard to talk one on one sometimes if i dont have anything to say...causes awkward silences now n then i sit there thinking wish u would just fuck off so i dont feel awkward. ...
Makes me think im not all there..
Then ill hit the booze or party on and ill be way over the top cos i like to have fun ...
Bipolar much


----------



## moondance (Jan 3, 2017)

pineappleman420 said:


> Right now i buy it from tested sources... I am currently trying to breed my own high thc/cbg strain for my pain.


Docs Dank Seeds has the Franks Gift Crosses, also Oregon Green Seed Company has a great one called Satillite Cindy, it has the c99 in it plus mold and mildew resistance breed in, I breed with their stock too, Breeders Boutique has a beautiful stock of Engineers Dream and the Plemon I grew was really potent, im sad its all gone but the vut is in re veg for now. Probably a bunch I am forgetting about, been a long day with learning about the death in the community. MD


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2017)

moondance said:


> Docs Dank Seeds has the Franks Gift Crosses, also Oregon Green Seed Company has a great one called Satillite Cindy, it has the c99 in it plus mold and mildew resistance breed in, I breed with their stock too, Breeders Boutique has a beautiful stock of Engineers Dream and the Plemon I grew was really potent, im sad its all gone but the vut is in re veg for now. Probably a bunch I am forgetting about, been a long day with learning about the death in the community. MD


 Who died?


----------



## moondance (Jan 3, 2017)

Here are the baby shot from 2 weeks ago, I am prepping a run of 8 for a few weeks from now. MD


----------



## moondance (Jan 3, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Who died?


Franco from strainhunters.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2017)

moondance said:


> Franco from strainhunters.


I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## moondance (Jan 3, 2017)

I didnt believe it at first, he was just at Happy Place, this past weekend I thought. I did a repost from urbangrower on my Instagram this morning and am leaving it for 2 days in memory. MD


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

moondance said:


> Yes sir, feminized, never stops growing, very few leaves to it so it needs a center spot, heavy feeder, clones fast and really well lol. Finishes in 8 weeks on the nose usually, or has in all our tests so far. 60/40 hybrid I created over 7 years time and now I am spreading the love to start the year.
> View attachment 3867178 View attachment 3867179


That looks sounds great!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I find it hard to talk one on one sometimes if i dont have anything to say...causes awkward silences now n then i sit there thinking wish u would just fuck off so i dont feel awkward. ...
> Makes me think im not all there..
> Then ill hit the booze or party on and ill be way over the top cos i like to have fun ...
> Bipolar much


Im the same bro!!


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2017)

moondance said:


> I didnt believe it at first, he was just at Happy Place, this past weekend I thought. I did a repost from urbangrower on my Instagram this morning and am leaving it for 2 days in memory. MD


It sounds like he's there for good now. He did good work, his reputation got around even if I never met him.


----------



## moondance (Jan 3, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> That looks sounds great!!


Cool email me a safe addy and Ill get it out Monday for you. [email protected]


----------



## moondance (Jan 3, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> It sounds like he's there for good now. He did good work, his reputation got around even if I never met him.


I was hoping to meet him this year while touring for Dank Inovations.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

moondance said:


> Franco from strainhunters.


I added you on IG and saw that Franco Died, wondering what happened as he was only 42.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

moondance said:


> Cool email me a safe addy and Ill get it out Monday for you. [email protected]


I will


moondance said:


> I was hoping to meet him this year while touring for Dank Inovations.


That would have been nice to met him!
I saw that on your page before it was mentioned here and thought is it the same guy and googled it...shocked!


----------



## moondance (Jan 3, 2017)

Kinda fucked me up, complications from malaria is what I had herd but doing what he loved. That is all I am doing from here on out fuck it, Im doing what I love! MD


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 3, 2017)

moondance said:


> Cool email me a safe addy and Ill get it out Monday for you. [email protected]


Sounds gd im into hybrids more than anything..looks filthy potent gd work


----------



## moondance (Jan 3, 2017)

Thank you it took a lot of work and a happy accident to create her. I am going to make Seeds with her too and add Psycho Killer lemon pledge to the mix too hopefully it comes out but those wont be tested till next winter. I am thinking Skunk Wrecked Widow Killer.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

moondance said:


> Kinda fucked me up, complications from malaria is what I had herd but doing what he loved. That is all I am doing from here on out fuck it, Im doing what I love! MD


Goes to show immunizations arent effective.

Doing what you love is the greatest feeling I would think!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

moondance said:


> Thank you it took a lot of work and a happy accident to create her. I am going to make Seeds with her too and add Psycho Killer lemon pledge to the mix too hopefully it comes out but those wont be tested till next winter. I am thinking Skunk Wrecked Widow Killer.


I have 3 Psychos running right now, but looks 2 are girl by looking today and the 3rd is outside looking like it will never flower or grow taller than 10"
Also flowering Dog and was planning a cross Dog Killer or something along those lines.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

moondance said:


> Thank you it took a lot of work and a happy accident to create her. I am going to make Seeds with her too and add Psycho Killer lemon pledge to the mix too hopefully it comes out but those wont be tested till next winter. I am thinking Skunk Wrecked Widow Killer.


Seems like some of the best crosses have an accident involved


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Goes to show immunizations arent effective.
> 
> Doing what you love is the greatest feeling I would think!


Yes. Yes it is. I highly recommend it.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Yes. Yes it is. I highly recommend it.


My daughter got all her shots like clockwork, but got Pertussis (Whooping Cough) lasted for 9 months.
The Hospital and new Dr accused us of not getting shots several times. Later that yr an outbreak was announced.
I have gotten flu shot and got flu every yr till 4 yrs ago when I refused shot. havent gotten flu since.
Go figure


----------



## pineappleman420 (Jan 3, 2017)

Lao clones took last night straight to soil no mist and no cover


----------



## moondance (Jan 3, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I have 3 Psychos running right now, but looks 2 are girl by looking today and the 3rd is outside looking like it will never flower or grow taller than 10"
> Also flowering Dog and was planning a cross Dog Killer or something along those lines.


The Psycho Killers I have are very slow growers, and like to dry out in between feedings, I feed every water with cal mag and she came out like this. MD


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

moondance said:


> The Psycho Killers I have are very slow growers, and like to dry out in between feedings, I feed every water with cal mag and she came out like this. MD
> View attachment 3867229


I thought the Dog was fast, but man its a slower plant and being sat dom even.
I hope mine come out like yours, but I dont have super sativa leaves.
How long does she flower?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

pineappleman420 said:


> Lao clones took last night straight to soil no mist and no cover


I am gonna try this next time


----------



## moondance (Jan 3, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I thought the Dog was fast, but man its a slower plant and being sat dom even.
> I hope mine come out like yours, but I dont have super sativa leaves.
> How long does she flower?


She went 9.5 weeks to get to full cloudy. I got lucky and got a lemon pledge pack, I got a male stud out of it too, super cool structure. MD


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2017)

pineappleman420 said:


> Lao clones took last night straight to soil no mist and no cover


What's the RH in there?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

moondance said:


> She went 9.5 weeks to get to full cloudy. I got lucky and got a lemon pledge pack, I got a male stud out of it too, super cool structure. MD


Sativa high?
Looking forward to trying mine, but they dont look sativa to me.
I am at day 17 12/12 now, one is stretching some, the other is a bush sill, the one kicked outside is a sub compact bush but looks 4 days of flowering still


----------



## pineappleman420 (Jan 3, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> What's the RH in there?


ambent basement...lol... i never keep track but it is in a vented box that is left open almost always. so i realy cant say.


----------



## moondance (Jan 3, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Sativa high?
> Looking forward to trying mine, but they dont look sativa to me.
> I am at day 17 12/12 now, one is stretching some, the other is a bush sill, the one kicked outside is a sub compact bush but looks 4 days of flowering still


I went 10/14 with this run and I am very happy with it, it smokes like a hybrid, I have a huge tolerance lol due to the high thc strains but It will couch lock you good if you cut to soon, but will put most down in 3 hits lol, the Plemon too.


----------



## moondance (Jan 3, 2017)

pineappleman420 said:


> ambent basement...lol... i never keep track but it is in a vented box that is left open almost always. so i realy cant say.


I love growing in my basement stays regular as hell almost year round, I am switching to new led units this summer to deal with heat, testing some us made ones supposed to light warehouses from 30 foot up hehe they may do LOL.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2017)

pineappleman420 said:


> ambent basement...lol... i never keep track but it is in a vented box that is left open almost always. so i realy cant say.


I think low RH has a lot to do with why my aero cloner isn't working for me. 

Could you stick a hygrometer in there for a bit and tell us what it says?


----------



## moondance (Jan 3, 2017)

PK a week in the jar.


----------



## pineappleman420 (Jan 3, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I think low RH has a lot to do with why my aero cloner isn't working for me.
> 
> Could you stick a hygrometer in there for a bit and tell us what it says?


could if i had one. im on a budget and haven't got that or a thermometer yet.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

moondance said:


> I went 10/14 with this run and I am very happy with it, it smokes like a hybrid, I have a huge tolerance lol due to the high thc strains but It will couch lock you good if you cut to soon, but will put most down in 3 hits lol, the Plemon too.


So you are saying pulling it sooner promotes the couch lock?
I pulled my SLH at 8.5 weeks so as to be more racey, but didnt seem to help.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

moondance said:


> I love growing in my basement stays regular as hell almost year round, I am switching to new led units this summer to deal with heat, testing some us made ones supposed to light warehouses from 30 foot up hehe they may do LOL.


I veg with 5500K LED street lights and they work great, got them at a steal of a price new for less that the MW rivers that came with them cost alone. 
Re purposing is great as many have said here


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

pineappleman420 said:


> could if i had one. im on a budget and haven't got that or a thermometer yet.


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0013BKDO8/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## sandhill larry (Jan 3, 2017)

pineappleman420 said:


> I have one suggestion if you haven't tried it.... Acupuncture.... It helps a lot...


My wife had TMJ {the jaw pain stuff}. She tried all kinds of pills and treatments over a six month period. But after the first session with the needles, the pain was greatly relieved. After the 3rd time it was gone for good.


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 3, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I think low RH has a lot to do with why my aero cloner isn't working for me.
> 
> Could you stick a hygrometer in there for a bit and tell us what it says?


60% humidity and 72* is the sweet spot for me.


----------



## moondance (Jan 3, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> So you are saying pulling it sooner promotes the couch lock?
> I pulled my SLH at 8.5 weeks so as to be more racey, but didnt seem to help.


half clear - half cloudy would about do it for the PK. I like full on cloudy milky. MD


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> My wife had TMJ {the jaw pain stuff}. She tried all kinds of pills and treatments over a six month period. But after the first session with the needles, the pain was greatly relieved. After the 3rd time it was gone for good.


I get that sometimes where jaw hurts like hell. I figure its anxiety related.
It lasts for hours or days when it happen and it sux to eat talk and live during that time.
Ive tried heat ice Ibuprofen, but time seems like the best cure so far


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> 60% humidity and 72* is the sweet spot for me.


Drying conditions or growing?


----------



## sandhill larry (Jan 3, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I get that sometimes where jaw hurts like hell. I figure its anxiety related.
> It lasts for hours or days when it happen and it sux to eat talk and live during that time.
> Ive tried heat ice Ibuprofen, but time seems like the best cure so far


It was years ago, so I forget all the details, but I think it was nerve pain, so the meds didn't touch it. She was in really bad shape for a few months. The acupuncture was a God send.

TMJ

http://www.webmd.com/oral-health/guide/temporomandibular-disorders-tmd#1


----------



## TWS (Jan 3, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I get that sometimes where jaw hurts like hell. I figure its anxiety related.
> It lasts for hours or days when it happen and it sux to eat talk and live during that time.
> Ive tried heat ice Ibuprofen, but time seems like the best cure so far


Maybe some of fumbles CBD sauve.
Make some tincture too.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

TWS said:


> Maybe some of fumbles CBD sauve.
> Make some tincture too.


rub on cheek, or on gums?
I have some of her cbd stuff left

I bought a tincture a few days ago and get heavy legs from it basically.
Im still working on dosage so not sure what will happen when I get to a higher dosage.
Not having the jaw issues right now though thankfully


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> It was years ago, so I forget all the details, but I think it was nerve pain, so the meds didn't touch it. She was in really bad shape for a few months. The acupuncture was a God send.
> 
> TMJ
> 
> http://www.webmd.com/oral-health/guide/temporomandibular-disorders-tmd#1


I actually remember dentist aid I have TMJ as a young kid when I was getting crows on broken front teeth a if it was an observation rather than the result of his door stopper holding my small mouth past maximum stretch to make it easier for him.
I think he caused it


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 3, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Drying conditions or growing?


 He was asking about an aero cloner tempeture and humidity 60%, humidity and 72* work well for me.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

Lying down so much now my hips are cramping up all the time when I sleep. Stretching them hurts my back so I dont, crazy cycle lol.


----------



## TWS (Jan 3, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> rub on cheek, or on gums?
> I have some of her cbd stuff left
> 
> I bought a tincture a few days ago and get heavy legs from it basically.
> ...


On the cheek of course . That stuff is kinda menthol like , can't imagine it taste to good.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2017)

pineappleman420 said:


> could if i had one. im on a budget and haven't got that or a thermometer yet.


$12 at the hardware store. Most have a min/max feature that's tells you what your extremes are. A must to see what's going on with your micro climate!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

TWS said:


> On the cheek of course . That stuff is kinda menthol like , can't imagine it taste to good.


Yeah didnt ever taste it, but dont imagine a swell flavor


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 3, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I added you on IG and saw that Franco Died, wondering what happened as he was only 42.


Cerebral Malaria he caught in the Congo. Yeah bro, he was exactly 7 months older than me. Here today, gone tomorrow


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Cerebral Malaria he caught in the Congo. Yeah bro, he was exactly 7 months older than me. Here today, gone tomorrow


I think he was about 7 months younger than me


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2017)

Hey! I'm fucking 50! Imagine how I feel...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 3, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Hey! I'm fucking 50! Imagine how I feel...


Lol I wasnt even so much concerned with the numbers so much as here today, gone tomorrow. But it did hit home to me since he happened to be same age. 
Franco was a positive influence in this industry for certain. He was always smiling. I know he will be missed, but definitely not forgotten.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 3, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Hey! I'm fucking 50! Imagine how I feel...


Old cunt...im only 43


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Old cunt...im only 43


Aye, ya little runt- and at this rate you'll not see 44, let alone your next decade!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 3, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Aye, ya little runt- and at this rate you'll not see 44, let alone your next decade!


Calling me fat fucker ?


Well i am


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 3, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Old cunt...im only 43


lmao, I knew it wouldnt be long


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Old cunt...im only 43


same here will be 44 mar 14


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> same here will be 44 mar 14


Better than the 15th. Just ask Caesar.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Better than the 15th. Just ask Caesar.


The day e was murdered you mean?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> The day e was murdered you mean?


Yes, 'Beware the Ides of March'.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

Since I am blathering on about rap Ill post some pics
Psycho Killer 1


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

Psycho Killer 2


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

Psycho Killer 3


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

Dog1
 


Dog 2


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

All these plants were popped and put into flower same day


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 3, 2017)

Since you love running loads of variety you ought to just run 1 gallon square pots or something small to keep them down sized. Plants look good, what size are those pots? Looks like you are going to have some nice Breeders Boutique smoke coming up


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Since you love running loads of variety you ought to just run 1 gallon square pots or something small to keep them down sized. Plants look good, what size are those pots? Looks like you are going to have some nice Breeders Boutique smoke coming up


I vegged too long
They are in not full 7 gal cloth except one outside is in 3gal
The 6 clones from club not pictured are in 3 gal cloth


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

Dog 2 was thirsty and the Dogs get tired early.
I noticed this when I ran her 4 yrs ago. She was always starting to go limp before sun was down


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

Not sure whats up with PK 3 no buds yet, dont see balls, and look at those 11 blade leaves, most of which I already pulled to open her up a few days ago


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 3, 2017)

Lol yeah that can happen. 

7 gallon is a good size I guess. I was thinking before how I would use 25's in the tent as I want to run them in living soil, but fuck that, I need to carry that shit up 1 flight of stairs. I am thinking its going to be starts in 1 gallon squares, up potting to 3's, maybe finishing in 7's.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 3, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Yes, 'Beware the Ides of March'.


How can u ask a dead person anything...
You were my idol...now your just another old cunt with dumb quotes


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 3, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Not sure whats up with PK 3 no buds yet, dont see balls, and look at those 11 blade leaves, most of which I already pulled to open her up a few days ago


Definitely looks like a female though, she's pretty.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> How can u ask a dead person anything...
> You were my idol...now your just another old cunt with dumb quotes


You join them. 

I can help with that, if you like.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 3, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Dog 2 was thirsty and the Dogs get tired early.
> I noticed this when I ran her 4 yrs ago. She was always starting to go limp before sun was down


Ive had plants like that which take a rest earlier than the others


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Lol yeah that can happen.
> 
> 7 gallon is a good size I guess. I was thinking before how I would use 25's in the tent as I want to run them in living soil, but fuck that, I need to carry that shit up 1 flight of stairs. I am thinking its going to be starts in 1 gallon squares, up potting to 3's, maybe finishing in 7's.


Thats exactly the way I did it 1,3,7 
Amazon 5 and 7 gal 5 pack same price...these are in 2x4x5 tents lol


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Definitely looks like a female though, she's pretty.


The tallest PK is about 3x the height with 7 blade leaves mostly and node spaces


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 3, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Thats exactly the way I did it 1,3,7
> Amazon 5 and 7 gal 5 pack same price...these are in 2x4x5 tents lol


Yeah I got a little more space in 4x8x7'7


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Ive had plants like that which take a rest earlier than the others


I kept thinking while vegging them there was something wrong when they were down 5 hours before lights out, but then remembered th outdoor ones were same way


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah I got a little more space in 4x8x7'7


I have 2 tents
One has dog on either side and PK middle
Other tent has 6 club clones and 1 PK
Ive been stripping them all lots to make them not be larfy hopefully


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 3, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> You join them.
> 
> I can help with that, if you like.


Im ok ..im hoping to push another 25 yrs 
but if i need a riu hitman ill call you


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Im ok ..im hoping to push another 25 yrs
> but if i need a riu hitman ill call you


Nah.

I like my day job.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 3, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Nah.
> 
> I like my day job.


Damn...i got this work colleague that....


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Damn...i got this work colleague that....


Teere is always that co-wooker that needs to get whacked!


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Teere is always that co-wooker that needs to get whacked!


I got a co-wookie but I like him.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 3, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Teere is always that co-wooker that needs to get whacked!


Just one bro..always just fucken one


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 3, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Just one bro..always just fucken one


I am not good with bad co-workers.
I beat up my boss once 
Im more controlled now and dont drink heavy either


----------



## Javadog (Jan 3, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> their sworn job is to do no harm, not make more money.


BOOM


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2017)

Javadog said:


> BOOM


The Hippocratic Oath, named for Hippocrates himself, the man credited with the idea of a medical profession.

Too often anymore, these fucks get it confused with the hypocritical oath.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 4, 2017)

@ttystikk check them out. http://www.farmfromabox.com/


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 5, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> LOL love those names brother!


Ha ha thanks man, got stuck on the super skunk though lol. Could call it super shit? Ha ha


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 5, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Ha ha thanks man, got stuck on the super skunk though lol. Could call it super shit? Ha ha


Super Shit would work lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 5, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Super Shit would work lol


Ha ha had a feeling you would think so


----------



## ovo (Jan 5, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Shit x skunk/shit (Stinky shit)


this sounds dank, as in, check your carbon filter .

was that a mr nice, 'shit' you used in this hybrid?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah it was Mr Nice Shit


----------



## ovo (Jan 5, 2017)

2016


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 5, 2017)

ovo said:


> this sounds dank, as in, check your carbon filter .
> 
> was that a mr nice, 'shit' you used in this hybrid?


It was apparently the parents of shit, so the afghani side moreso from what I saw. The shit male that I used was very smelly in veg and the female was also fairly stinky as well as resinous. 


ruby fruit said:


> No cornkernel shit strain ?...u suck


I know, couldn't find any corn kernel strains..the triangle kush cookies was as close (or as red neck) as I could get lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 5, 2017)

Just came across this on icmag: 

Originally Posted by *Shantibaba*
Shit is my version of skunk but since I am sick of the name skunk I used my own mother base to produce a strong version of a good and established plant for the growers.
Quote:
Originally Posted by *Shantibaba*
The Mr Nice Shit is basically an original skunk line Nev and Sam were working on before they went their own ways. Some of the best skunks had a lighter green colouring and went to 60 days, but their effects were always far more interesting than the faster finishers. Since I have been working on this line for the last 10 years from seed coming from where I told you I expect I put into it the things I prefer about the strain. Basically the genetics are a pure skunk father to an afghani/skunk mum._Keep up the growing.All the best Sb


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 5, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Just came across this on icmag:
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shantibaba*
> Shit is my version of skunk but since I am sick of the name skunk I used my own mother base to produce a strong version of a good and established plant for the growers.
> ...


Legend! This is very similar info that I was given by my cousin in the Dam. Ive been told that the seeds I have/used are from the parental stock, so the afghan mum and skunk dad


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 5, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Legend! This is very similar info that I was given by my cousin in the Dam. Ive been told that the seeds I have/used are from the parental stock, so the afghan mum and skunk dad


Those crosses should be fire with that background!


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 5, 2017)

That's some shit!


----------



## Javadog (Jan 5, 2017)

When I get back to work, I will definitely drop you a line. I love the idea. 

From that quote: "Some of the best skunks had a lighter green colouring" . 

This is something that I have hoped to find forever....we called it "the nauge" circe 1980
when those so "round" and so "light" nugs appeared in Sourthern California. Light
green cotton balls.

Good stuff.

JD


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Jan 5, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Just came across this on icmag:
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shantibaba*
> Shit is my version of skunk but since I am sick of the name skunk I used my own mother base to produce a strong version of a good and established plant for the growers.
> ...


I read that same description years ago and it got my attention right away! I wanted skunk badly and I was hooked like a fish. 30 seeds, over several months consecutively, were germed and I didn't find one single skunky girl. There was one that kinda smelled like mango and the others didn't have much of a smell, that's it and a few of the plants were fucked up/just not looking right. False advertising.

Right after this bad experiment I made my first TGA order and now it's Bro Grimm too. This fall they're suppose to be releasing 'old school skunk'. I have a hell of a lot more confidence in Duke Diamond than any euro breeders/seed makers.


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Jan 5, 2017)

If some have found that skunky girl, that's awesome  I just had bad luck and was ranting


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 5, 2017)

Mason Jar 92705 said:


> If some have found that skunky girl, that's awesome  I just had bad luck and was ranting


Yeah he made 1/2 dozen crosses between skunk 1, shit, and another.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 5, 2017)

Right. We do have Euro Friends....lol....but some have had similar experiences...it does happen on occasion.

I love TGA and did pony up the dough to the Brothers for the real C99. :0)

If anyone has found one of these light green skunks, then please do post here. 

I'd like to know if one can be found.

JD


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 6, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah he made 1/2 dozen crosses between skunk 1, shit, and another.


 How many of these crosses have you grown out?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 6, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> How many of these crosses have you grown out?


None, he just made them


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 6, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> None, he just made them


Mmmm fresh beans!


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 6, 2017)

Most of eastcoastmo's strains are legit tested or untested. He kinda has a knack for knowing what pairs correctly from what I've read and seen. I have his beans in my fridge. I plant to grab some I just need to know who out of that bunch has the heaviest likelihood of the true skunk smell and flavor. All my years smoking I never smoked dank skunk. It was always some beaned and up 30's as we call it around here. That shit was skunk in smell and flavor, just had some beans in it. Wish I saved some smh. I remember my old man saying there must be a skunk under the house....he didn't know I smoked way back when. Wanna say 7th grade it happened. Funny ass shit. Anyway true skunk smell and flavor is what I want, only stoners smell skunk and say damn that smells good!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 6, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Most of eastcoastmo's strains are legit tested or untested. He kinda has a knack for knowing what pairs correctly from what I've read and seen. I have his beans in my fridge. I plant to grab some I just need to know who out of that bunch has the heaviest likelihood of the true skunk smell and flavor. All my years smoking I never smoked dank skunk. It was always some beaned and up 30's as we call it around here. That shit was skunk in smell and flavor, just had some beans in it. Wish I saved some smh. I remember my old man saying there must be a skunk under the house....he didn't know I smoked way back when. Wanna say 7th grade it happened. Funny ass shit. Anyway true skunk smell and flavor is what I want, only stoners smell skunk and say damn that smells good!


I remember that skunk when I was younger and how it smelled through ziplock and your pocket.
Not sure if it was really strong or just my low tolerance from not smoking much back then


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 6, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I remember that skunk when I was younger and how it smelled through ziplock and your pocket.
> Not sure if it was really strong or just my low tolerance from not smoking much back then


I haven't smoked seeded 30's for years but something about that seeded skunk 30's always blew my mind. It coulda been pure kill had they of offed the males and let those females thrive. Kinda a dirty high and super tired after but it woulda been great night time smoke imo.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 6, 2017)

I remember Humboldt County Skunk weed was the shit back in the mid 80's.
I grew out a pack of Sensi Skunk #1 back in 94. I had spider mites ravish it compared to my other strains so I let it go. It was a low yielder with finicky nute requirements but real good smoke.
Does anyone know if Sensi Skunk #1 is the same as it use to be?


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 6, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I remember Humboldt County Skunk weed was the shit back in the mid 80's.
> I grew out a pack of Sensi Skunk #1 back in 94. I had spider mites ravish it compared to my other strains so I let it go. It was a low yielder with finicky nute requirements but real good smoke.


Shit I was maybe 6 then lmao!


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 6, 2017)

You guys try any of that Shoreline skunk?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 6, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> I haven't smoked seeded 30's for years but something about that seeded skunk 30's always blew my mind. It coulda been pure kill had they of offed the males and let those females thrive. Kinda a dirty high and super tired after but it woulda been great night time smoke imo.


The skunk I had was super spacey and got me paranoid the first time as I wasnt expecting that outer limits high. MIne wasnt seeded, but mostly it was my girls brothers friend that always had it, and I got some from him a few times.
I remember the first time I smelled it. I picked him up and went to a drive through and it was smelling the whole car up unlit in bag.
This is over 20 yrs ago btw


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 6, 2017)

Just going into cups now
Chernobyl x Blue Lime Pie (me), Bodhi Clusterfunk x Bodhi Mystery Plant (DonBrennon), Blue Shark (eastcoastmo), Moonrocker F2 (Greenman Organics), & Sourkaberry (Greenman Organics).

Have not tried any Shoreline yet myself.

Edit: plus a fem Dinafem White Widow


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 6, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I remember Humboldt County Skunk weed was the shit back in the mid 80's.
> I grew out a pack of Sensi Skunk #1 back in 94. I had spider mites ravish it compared to my other strains so I let it go. It was a low yielder with finicky nute requirements but real good smoke.
> Does anyone know if Sensi Skunk #1 is the same as it use to be?


I didnt smoke much back (mid 80'2) then in HS, but when I did i got blitzed every time


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 6, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Just going into cups now
> Chernobyl x Blue Lime Pie (me), Bodhi Clusterfunk x Bodhi Mystery Plant (DonBrennon), Blue Shark (eastcoastmo), Moonrocker F2 (Greenman Organics), & Sourkaberry (Greenman Organics).
> 
> Have not tried any Shoreline yet myself.


Nice man popping something from many different breeders/chuckers.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 6, 2017)

That chernobyl x blue lime pie should be the bees knees.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 6, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> I haven't smoked seeded 30's for years but something about that seeded skunk 30's always blew my mind. It coulda been pure kill had they of offed the males and let those females thrive. Kinda a dirty high and super tired after but it woulda been great night time smoke imo.


Local here is mostly all seeded; from time to time you get some sensimilla from Cambodia or Laos, but the VN & Thai I find are usually seeded, some more heavily than others


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 6, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I remember Humboldt County Skunk weed was the shit back in the mid 80's.
> I grew out a pack of Sensi Skunk #1 back in 94. I had spider mites ravish it compared to my other strains so I let it go. It was a low yielder with finicky nute requirements but real good smoke.
> Does anyone know if Sensi Skunk #1 is the same as it use to be?


If you want a good one from Sensi go with Shiva Skunk. I grew them here for a few years and its a really good smoke, not finicky at all to grow


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 6, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> If you want a good one from Sense go with Shiva Skunk. I grew them here for a few years and its a really good smoke, not finicky at all to grow


The Shiva variety has NL in it right?
I just looked it up so yeah it does


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 6, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Nice man popping something from many different breeders/chuckers.


Gotta have variety lol. That will be 11 or so different cultivars all on the same diet. 

I also grabbed some alaska fish and a jar of tomato fertilizer for emergencies. LAB should also be ready today so plan to get that shit all throughout the garden.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 6, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> That chernobyl x blue lime pie should be the bees knees.


Its just a open pollination chuck, but yeah if they take like they should they will be fire. The beans look very healthy and large.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 6, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> The Shiva variety has NL in it right?
> I just looked it up so yeah it does


Yep it does, its NL5 x Sk1


----------



## Javadog (Jan 6, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> You guys try any of that Shoreline skunk?


No, but I would love to know whether it ever got to So Cal in the late 70's / early 80's


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 6, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I remember that skunk when I was younger and how it smelled through ziplock and your pocket.
> Not sure if it was really strong or just my low tolerance from not smoking much back then


in the 80s it was everywhere (mostly seedless) in Sydney, that and hash. I think for awhile hash was easier to get than flowers.

Damn it stunk. such a sweet smell only a smoker could love.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 6, 2017)

I didnt see hash until I went to Denmark in 05. There was only flowers were I grew up and lived for ages. I love the smell of Skunk (hash too). I really enjoy a proper Moroccan blonde, but I also like this Nepalese cream a mate gets hold of.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 6, 2017)

Weird how sometimes "stuff" can just turn up.

I lived on the North west coast in the Kimberly region (pretty isolated spot) of Australia in Derby and a cattle station further inland...bout 1992-93 when i got back from a backpacking trip in Europe.
Nearly impossible to get cannabis but trips were easy to get. 

Then one night outa the blue "tabs" of oil turned up. Packaged in the headache tablet boxes. Weird spot for it to just "turn up".


Have lived in countless towns and cities since and have never seen it again.


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 6, 2017)

Javadog said:


> No, but I would love to know whether it ever got to So Cal in the late 70's / early 80's


 never saw any with the shoreline in the name but there was a gang called shoreline crips in the 70s they hung out in the oakwood park section of venice. I grew out some lemon skunk from MSDL last summer good but not great.Thats why is asked about the half dozen skunk crosses,the cross could give it a little more size and punch.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 7, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> in the 80s it was everywhere (mostly seedless) in Sydney, that and hash. I think for awhile hash was easier to get than flowers.
> 
> Damn it stunk. such a sweet smell only a smoker could love.


I never really knew much about hash till I started reading about weed and thats around when I started growing like 7 yrs ago.

Yeah if you dont smoke or consume in some way you cant appreciate it. I can remember a time when I thought it stunk and not in a positive way.
My youngest daughter says my plants all smell the same like dead roses or something lol. Oldest daughter can smell all the nuances like me, but she smokes...


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 7, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> never saw any with the shoreline in the name but there was a gang called shoreline crips in the 70s they hung out in the oakwood park section of venice. I grew out some lemon skunk from MSDL last summer good but not great.Thats why is asked about the half dozen skunk crosses,the cross could give it a little more size and punch.


I guess the Shoreline Skunk is a Texas coast strain but @shorelineOG has it and I hear it's real good!
Venice, "the ghetto by the sea". I spent my fair share of time in Dogtown, when I lived in West LA. The place has been gentrified, no?


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 7, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I guess the Shoreline Skunk is a Texas coast strain but @shorelineOG has it and I hear it's real good!
> Venice, "the ghetto by the sea". I spent my fair share of time in Dogtown, when I lived in West LA. The place has been gentrified, no?


 Where the debrie meets the sea has turned into a high $ neighborhood loaded with foreign tourists.the hamilton high school crowd would hand out at lifeguard station 27 in dog town back in the day.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Afgan King (Jan 7, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yep it does, its NL5 x Sk1


Nice thread still pumping as always bruddah just wanted to stop by show some love plus you know my bubba cut is supposed to be nl5 right?


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 7, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> View attachment 3870222 View attachment 3870223 View attachment 3870224 View attachment 3870225 View attachment 3870226 View attachment 3870227 View attachment 3870228 View attachment 3870229 View attachment 3870230 View attachment 3870231


 Looks like you going to have quite a variety this year,i grew 6 strains last year wish i would have grown 12 half the size. I put 16 seeds in solo cups today some of my own crosses and some from TMB & DR dank hopefully i can get 8 to flower out indoors.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 7, 2017)

Yeah have a lot started up now different varieties, hopefully will find some nice males in there to get pollen from. Since they will stay small, not such a pita to manage them. What all crosses are you running?


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 7, 2017)

Lemon skunk/Critical,critical/thc bomb,Friction,triple purple pie & two from TMB not sure of their exact cross.Those skunk crosses would be nice for an indoor grow sex them quick and nine 3 gallon pots under the light would hold me over until harvest but no one is taking cards any more. I'm waiting on an order from breeders boutique of plemon i wanted to test indoors but i'll have to wate to put them outside later in the year


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 7, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> If you want a good one from Sensi go with Shiva Skunk. I grew them here for a few years and its a really good smoke, not finicky at all to grow


Im looking at nlx#5xhaze next yr from sensi


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 7, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Im looking at nlx#5xhaze next yr from sensi


She's a good one. I picked it up because a few years ago was listed as one of the stronger cultivars about. 
https://sensiseeds.com/en/blog/cannabis-strain-focus-shiva-skunk-sensi-seeds/


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 7, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> She's a good one. I picked it up because a few years ago was listed as one of the stronger cultivars about.
> https://sensiseeds.com/en/blog/cannabis-strain-focus-shiva-skunk-sensi-seeds/


Its also meant to be an above average yielder


----------



## Javadog (Jan 7, 2017)

The confusing part is that their own site suggests this:

The smell of Shiva Skunk flowers is described as musky and sweet, with citrus undertones, although it can sometimes reveal different fruity scents

That is not how I would describe the skunk that I am thinking of...I am reminded of
the "light green" reference from some other Skunk depiction...Bass, where was that
line? I am not finding it! I really think that that is the Nauge that I recall so fondly.
Light green color and thoroughly spherical shaped buds are the only other clues that
I have beside the skunk smell.

There was a dude who sold these buds, from Argo Hall at UCSD, "Jim Nauge". I need
to find Jim. He graduated with a degree in Chemical Engineering (very smart ;0) and
is likely still above ground somewhere. Jim! :0) He would recall the Nauge.

JD


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 7, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Im looking at nlx#5xhaze next yr from sensi





Vnsmkr said:


> She's a good one. I picked it up because a few years ago was listed as one of the stronger cultivars about.
> https://sensiseeds.com/en/blog/cannabis-strain-focus-shiva-skunk-sensi-seeds/


Either of you ever try ASH? Afghan Skunk, Afghan Haze from Mr Nice?
I have some seeds from their auctions, but sounded like too tall for my short indoor tents


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 7, 2017)

Javadog said:


> The confusing part is that their own site suggests this:
> 
> The smell of Shiva Skunk flowers is described as musky and sweet, with citrus undertones, although it can sometimes reveal different fruity scents
> 
> ...


Are you asking me? If I knew I have blanked right now lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 7, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Either of you ever try ASH? Afghan Skunk, Afghan Haze from Mr Nice?
> I have some seeds from their auctions, but sounded like too tall for my short indoor tents


I never have mate but that sounds gd


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 7, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I never have mate but that sounds gd


Looking through my seeds and thinking about whats next after these girls get done.
I have the FG S1 for sure on my list

So far I can say the Dream Queen clones are already smelling hella good!!
About 3 weeks into flower now


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 7, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Either of you ever try ASH? Afghan Skunk, Afghan Haze from Mr Nice?
> I have some seeds from their auctions, but sounded like too tall for my short indoor tents


Havent either. Not grown any out yet from Mr Nice, but if I were after a Haze thats where I would look


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 7, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Havent either. Not grown any out yet from Mr Nice, but if I were after a Haze thats where I would look


I want haze effects with any other taste besides the one Haze seems to have.
Well at least not the way the Sannies Jack tasted, but maybe the bad taste from that wasnt the Haze part.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 7, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I want haze effects with any other taste besides the one Haze seems to have.
> Well at least not the way the Sannies Jack tasted, but maybe the bad taste from that wasnt the Haze part.


I was checking out Mr Nice Haze x Mango. Sounds like a nice combination and its not a crazy long flower time


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 7, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I want haze effects with any other taste besides the one Haze seems to have.
> Well at least not the way the Sannies Jack tasted, but maybe the bad taste from that wasnt the Haze part.


This one: https://mrnice.nl/dhtml/strains.php?id=26


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 7, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> This one: https://mrnice.nl/dhtml/strains.php?id=26


Thats one I really wanted, but the price in the auction never stayed low enough for me to pull the trigger.
I know Ill get it eventually though


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 7, 2017)

Pretty good auction prices?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 7, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Pretty good auction prices?


On some of them yeah, but like SSH, Mango Haze, not so much


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 7, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Thats one I really wanted, but the price in the auction never stayed low enough for me to pull the trigger.
> I know Ill get it eventually though


lol, http://www.mrnice.nl/auctions/item.php?id=15113


----------



## DonBrennon (Jan 8, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> On some of them yeah, but like SSH, Mango Haze, not so much


Those always go over 50E in the last hours, but I think they must know about this and put a few extra beans in, my SSH cost about 55E, but there were 22 beans in the tube, the rest seem to have around 18 in them. Shit, I got some bargains off there


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 8, 2017)

@Vnsmkr, are there any local strains worthy of praise?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 8, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> @Vnsmkr, are there any local strains worthy of praise?


I am partial to Cambodian or Laos flavor if I am smoking it myself. Some of the Thai is good as well


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 8, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> I am partial to Cambodian or Laos flavor if I am smoking it myself. Some of the Thai is good as well


Have the Southeast Asian strains remained untouched by outside genetics?
For instance I've heard much of the Mexican weed has been crossed with afghani strains over the years.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 8, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> I am partial to Cambodian or Laos flavor if I am smoking it myself. Some of the Thai is good as well


Will you be a supplier of land race Cambodian on ur seed bank venture?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 8, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Have the Southeast Asian strains remained untouched by outside genetics?
> For instance I've heard much of the Mexican weed has been crossed with afghani strains over the years.


Some has and some not so much. Alot of the stuff here is still very raw I find. Theres alot of hydro grown in the cities but that doesnt get out to the farmers. There's more introduced in Thailand & Cambodia, but still some untouched as well


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 8, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Will you be a supplier of land race Cambodian on ur seed bank venture?


Not currently, but may be something to look at, at a later time.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 8, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Will you be a supplier of land race Cambodian on ur seed bank venture?


I'm also curious about this. I'd like to get a hold of some pure Southeast Asian strains and not the outbred material available to the masses.


----------



## DonBrennon (Jan 8, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm also curious about this. I'd like to get a hold of some pure Southeast Asian strains and not the outbred material available to the masses.


Totally agree with this, while I quite liked the 'Wild Thai' from WOS, it was nothing like what I was actually smoking when I was in Thailand, that's a distinct smell and flavour. I don't think I ever got sensimilla in Thailand though, it always had seeds, maybe I never got the really good stuff, but what I was getting was very cheap and packed a punch.

...................hmmmmmnnnnn, just had a thought, got a mate coming home from Koh Samui soon, might ask him to stash some bagseed and try to have a play about with em'


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 8, 2017)

DonBrennon said:


> Totally agree with this, while I quite liked the 'Wild Thai' from WOS, it was nothing like what I was actually smoking when I was in Thailand, that's a distinct smell and flavour. I don't think I ever got sensimilla in Thailand though, it always had seeds, maybe I never got the really good stuff, but what I was getting was very cheap and packed a punch.
> 
> ...................hmmmmmnnnnn, just had a thought, got a mate coming home from Koh Samui soon, might ask him to stash some bagseed and try to have a play about with em'


Just ask him to extract the beans. lol, thats easier to carry, though for the "most part" worldwide, dogs are trained for explosives these days....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 8, 2017)

I cant remember if it was Koh Samui or Phuket but a guy got some cash from me there, sent him for a sack and tried to bargain with him and he never came back lol. My girlfriend then who is my wife now, goes see told you not to be doing that shit here, fucking with those bad people


----------



## DonBrennon (Jan 8, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> I cant remember if it was Koh Samui or Phuket but a guy got some cash from me there, sent him for a sack and tried to bargain with him and he never came back lol. My girlfriend then who is my wife now, goes see told you not to be doing that shit here, fucking with those bad people


..........sorry, but I can understand why, send me to Phuket or Koh Samui with cash and you'd likely never see me again, PMSL

Edit, the photo in my avatar was taken in Baan Kai on Koh Phangan around 16 years ago, Fuck, I loved that place


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 8, 2017)

DonBrennon said:


> ..........sorry, but I can understand why, send me to Phuket or Koh Samui with cash and you'd likely never see me again, PMSL
> 
> Edit, the photo in my avatar was taken in Baan Kai on Koh Phangan around 16 years ago, Fuck, I loved that place


I had bought a chunk from him 2 days before and it was decent sticky so I wanted more, he jacked me. Trials and tribulations of the world lol. Yeah we went out to the Full Moon Party on Koh Phangan and I was drinking then so I got pissed and felt like fuck. Sure my wife enjoyed that one. I was smoking joints and swilling alcohol. That was about 10 years ago


----------



## DonBrennon (Jan 8, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> I had bought a chunk from him 2 days before and it was decent sticky so I wanted more, he jacked me. Trials and tribulations of the world lol. Yeah we went out to the Full Moon Party on Koh Phangan and I was drinking then so I got pissed and felt like fuck. Sure my wife enjoyed that one. I was smoking joints and swilling alcohol. That was about 10 years ago


We had the 'Mushy Milkshakes', but had no accommodation on the island, so had to get the 1st ferry back to Samui after the party, that was an interesting ferry crossing!!! We later returned to Phangan and stayed on that Baan Kai beach for 3 weeks, true paradise, I'd imagine there's a load of hotels built there now.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 8, 2017)

DonBrennon said:


> We had the 'Mushy Milkshakes', but had no accommodation on the island, so had to get the 1st ferry back to Samui after the party, that was an interesting ferry crossing!!! We later returned to Phangan and stayed on that Baan Kai beach for 3 weeks, true paradise, I'd imagine there's a load of hotels built there now.


Great way to fuck up a perfectly good tropical beach, aren't they?


----------



## DonBrennon (Jan 8, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Great way to fuck up a perfectly good tropical beach, aren't they?


Money talks, the next island across(Koh Tao) is supposedly a national park and you couldn't even camp overnight there years back, but I believe that also now has hotels. Damn shame and we're to blame mainly, wanting to visit these beautiful places without giving up our pampered lifestyles.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 8, 2017)

DonBrennon said:


> Money talks, the next island across(Koh Tao) is supposedly a national park and you couldn't even camp overnight there years back, but I believe that also now has hotels. Damn shame and we're to blame mainly, wanting to visit these beautiful places without giving up our pampered lifestyles.


The last time I lived in SE Asia, our house was a shed on stilts with a corrugated metal roof. Then again, that was 45 years ago...


----------



## DonBrennon (Jan 8, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> The last time I lived in SE Asia, our house was a shed on stilts with a corrugated metal roof. Then again, that was 45 years ago...


That's all you need in SE asia, they also allow you to really feel those tropical storms, LOL


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 8, 2017)

DonBrennon said:


> Those always go over 50E in the last hours, but I think they must know about this and put a few extra beans in, my SSH cost about 55E, but there were 22 beans in the tube, the rest seem to have around 18 in them. Shit, I got some bargains off there


Yea they say 15 seeds, but always 18 or more it seems. I looked at the auction and cant see the seed Qty they are selling anymore


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 8, 2017)

DonBrennon said:


> We had the 'Mushy Milkshakes', but had no accommodation on the island, so had to get the 1st ferry back to Samui after the party, that was an interesting ferry crossing!!! We later returned to Phangan and stayed on that Baan Kai beach for 3 weeks, true paradise, I'd imagine there's a load of hotels built there now.


Yeah theres hostels and hotels out there on the island now. Thats another reason I feel more comfortable here because it hasnt been over fucking run by foreigners.....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 8, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> The last time I lived in SE Asia, our house was a shed on stilts with a corrugated metal roof. Then again, that was 45 years ago...


Wife grew up in a 10x10 shed just like that but not on stilts. Told my "family" in the States that and they couldnt really imagine. Stuck in that tunnel vision I guess.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 8, 2017)

I had a dream last night that i was bout to fuck an a sweet looking asian completely shaved but got busted...love those dreams but i never got to blow so now i gotta knock one out or wait for the wife to finish work shit man


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 8, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Wife grew up in a 10x10 shed just like that but not on stilts. Told my "family" in the States that and they couldnt really imagine. Stuck in that tunnel vision I guess.


I like how you put " " around family.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 8, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I had a dream last night that i was bout to fuck an a sweet looking asian completely shaved but got busted...love those dreams but i never got to blow so now i gotta knock one out or wait for the wife to finish work shit man


Been there too many times


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 8, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I like how you put " " around family.


Yeah we just about got to that point. Closed minded tunnel vision having fucks


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 8, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I had a dream last night that i was bout to fuck an a sweet looking asian completely shaved but got busted...love those dreams but i never got to blow so now i gotta knock one out or wait for the wife to finish work shit man


Lmao. I hate that.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 8, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Wife grew up in a 10x10 shed just like that but not on stilts. Told my "family" in the States that and they couldnt really imagine. Stuck in that tunnel vision I guess.


Americans need to fucking get out more.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 8, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah we just about got to that point. Closed minded tunnel vision having fucks


You, Jrock, I, and other seem to have some fam issues.
Im not glad you have issues also, but glad others can understand my issues.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 8, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Americans need to fucking get out more.


I wouldnt mind seeing the world.


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 8, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I wouldnt mind seeing the world.


 Join the Navy and see the world.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 8, 2017)

lol fuck that navy part


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 8, 2017)

No offense to the vets out there obviously, but that aint the way!!!!


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 8, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> No offense to the vets out there obviously, but that aint the way!!!!


They offered my kid 80K for a six year commitment,don't sound to bad to me


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 8, 2017)

Just drenched all the young plants with an aloe, comfrey, garlic, LAB mix. Tomorrow they will get misted down with pepper spray (LAB, garlic, aloe, superhot powder) for PM


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 8, 2017)

I got nothing but love for the vets that have done their service for any of the countries who sent them, but I dont agree with it. There are plenty ways to make cash and travel other than joining the military.....


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 8, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> Join the Navy and see the world.


Meet new and interesting people...

And kill them.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 8, 2017)

@DonBrennon first beans to break soil in the next bunch is the Bodhi Clusterfunk x Bodhi Mystery Plant. Vigorous if anything 

In under 24 hrs


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 8, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> @DonBrennon first beans to break soil in the next bunch is the Bodhi Clusterfunk x Bodhi Mystery Plant. Vigorous if anything


 The seeds that i picked up from dr81 all popped in less than a day,he must have some secret fertility spray.What is your feeling on bag seed,i'm popping 4GSC that i picked up from the kid down the street


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 8, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Americans need to fucking get out more.


if you have it good it blinds to you the outside..hence getting out more is harder than you think if your content with your own lot


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 8, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> The seeds that i picked up from dr81 all popped in less than a day,he must have some secret fertility spray.What is your feeling on bag seed,i'm popping 4GSC that i picked up from the kid down the street


if you said adult id pop em but you said kid....lol


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 8, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> Join the Navy and see the world.


I cant even sit in my car for 30 minutes, no way I could do that lol.
Tried to join when I was 18 and they said no because my vision was bad and I didnt have a diploma


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 8, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I cant even sit in my car for 30 minutes, no way I could do that lol.
> Tried to join when I was 18 and they said no because my vision was bad and I didnt have a diploma


I wanted to serve my country in the infantry but they said no...so fuck em I went wild for a decade an ablebodied fit 18 yr old at the time couldn't serve his country cos of the smallest impairment...suck my dick then I said ill keep yer girlfriends company while your serving


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 8, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> if you have it good it blinds to you the outside..hence getting out more is harder than you think if your content with your own lot


Sad that people are content with the drivel they're being shoveled here.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 8, 2017)

My junior year in high school the plan was to go to the Air Force Academy then on to a career in flight... That year I also really started smoking weed and those plans changed.....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 8, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Sad that people are content with the drivel they're being shoveled here.


Fucking A Tty. That shit drives me sometimes.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 8, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I wanted to serve my country in the infantry but they said no...so fuck em I went wild for a decade an ablebodied fit 18 yr old at the time couldn't serve his country cos of the smallest impairment...suck my dick then I said ill keep yer girlfriends company while your serving


Lmao ruby. Fuck em. I thought about it seriously when I was young and dumb but some flowers changed that path thankfully


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 8, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I wanted to serve my country in the infantry but they said no...so fuck em I went wild for a decade an ablebodied fit 18 yr old at the time couldn't serve his country cos of the smallest impairment...suck my dick then I said ill keep yer girlfriends company while your serving


Yeah they fucked up when they denied me. They dont even know what they missed, but then again a dime a dozen and expendable so they dont give a shit.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 8, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Sad that people are content with the drivel they're being shoveled here.


You can shovel drivel my way but its my choice if i take it or turn away from it 
Im noones fucken puppet


----------



## DonBrennon (Jan 8, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> @DonBrennon first beans to break soil in the next bunch is the Bodhi Clusterfunk x Bodhi Mystery Plant. Vigorous if anything
> 
> In under 24 hrs


Was smoking a sample of the clusterfunk mom of those last night, very chemy which isn't really to my taste, but she sure packs a punch. Small, but rock hard, lime green nugs


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 8, 2017)

Went and booked my honeymoon just now. Goin on a 7 day cruise. First proper holiday in 10 years.

But next tip (next year or two) is going to be Vietnam, Laos and Cambodia. Vietnam is very "hot" for aussies at the moment so id like to go before it becomes to touristy. Brought some info home with me to "make it happen".


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 9, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Sad that people are content with the drivel they're being shoveled here.


Its annoying that they repeat the drivel they get shoveled and believe on Facebook...which then of cause infects others who belive the drivel and post it on Facebook...its a fkn every growing circle.

Rubes, i tried joining to. They were happy with my grades, not my dyslexia, and ended up refusing me due to acne..lol. Not easy even today joining the Aussie army. My son tried a couple of years ago and out of 300 who applied from my state they accepted 3. (he was not one of them)


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 9, 2017)

I was a bit of a Fuck up in high school, chasing girls, into the music scene, etc.
I didn't do my work and failed my classes. They told me I would have to take an extra semester to graduate, so I told them to get bent and I went down and took the test for my GED. 
So when I was about 19 my parents wanted me to join something real bad. I called the Army and they said not with a GED, then I called the Air Force, the Navy, all with the same answer. Then finally the Coast Guard told me that they'd take me if my ASVAB test scores were in the 95 percentile in key areas.
I went down and took the test and was like 1 point short of making the grade.
I felt as if I had dodged a bullet and went about my way.
About a month later I had a marine recruiter stop me in the parking lot of a mall and small talk me. I told him my score and about my GED and he told me they could have me ready to ship off in no time with a score like that I'd be behind the scenes operating some hi-tech weaponry. 
I panicked and told him my phone number but not my real address. The next day there he was ready to take me on the tour of their facilities. Told me he was special intelligence and had ways of finding out where I lived. I finally had to tell him I wasn't interested and to leave me alone.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I was a bit of a Fuck up in high school, chasing girls, into the music scene, etc.
> I didn't do my work and failed my classes. They told me I would have to take an extra semester to graduate, so I told them to get bent and I went down and took the test for my GED.
> So when I was about 19 my parents wanted me to join something real bad. I called the Army and they said not with a GED, then I called the Air Force, the Navy, all with the same answer. Then finally the Coast Guard told me that they'd take me if my ASVAB test scores were in the 95 percentile in key areas.
> I went down and took the test and was like 1 point short of making the grade.
> ...


Thats a bit scary...they have ways of making ppl disappear to lol..area57


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2017)

Or is it area69 fuck i get confused nowadays


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

51


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2017)

TWS said:


> 51


Days the one..one day i really eanna research or read bout it i only know wats shoved down our throat kinda like wat @ttystikk said previously


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 9, 2017)

Good grief what a rabbit hole of crazy shit on YouTube lol


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 9, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Days the one..one day i really eanna research or read bout it i only know wats shoved down our throat kinda like wat @ttystikk said previously


What did I say?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 9, 2017)

The drivel which the sheep are given to live by.....


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> What did I say?


don't play dumb your more intelligent than uncle buck and his trump lovers


----------



## TWS (Jan 9, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Good grief what a rabbit hole of crazy shit on YouTube lol


The first video , I heard early one morning going fishing. Around 2 am . I did not know what the radio show coast to coast was. I thought it was true . Lol


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 9, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> don't play dumb your more intelligent than uncle buck and his trump lovers


I'm just trying to get some context to refresh my memory.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 9, 2017)

TWS said:


> The first video , I heard early one morning going fishing. Around 2 am . I did not know what the radio show coast to coast was. I thought it was true . Lol


Classic, I'd been into Art Bell for about a year when that episode aired. It was pretty convincing at the time.
Even Tool payed it tribute.
Starts at about 56 seconds into their cacophany.


----------



## pineappleman420 (Jan 9, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I wanted to serve my country in the infantry but they said no...so fuck em I went wild for a decade an ablebodied fit 18 yr old at the time couldn't serve his country cos of the smallest impairment...suck my dick then I said ill keep yer girlfriends company while your serving


Marine corps. 2.5 months into boot camp I got pneumonia and a clasped disk. gave me general discharge and sent me home on a grey hound bus sick as fuck to die there....


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I'm just trying to get some context to refresh my memory.


Im just in a smart cunt mood yesterday i think.i need to stay off the sativa and get back on my hybrid wagon


----------



## Javadog (Jan 9, 2017)

Sounds like you are well on the mend.

Onward and upward! :0)


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 9, 2017)

Yeah I am glad I wasnt accepted and my GED scores were all 90th percentile and higher, but didnt take the test till I was 21.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 9, 2017)

FWIW, I ripped the shit out of all of that....free five year ride to grad school.

There are no guarantees in this Life. The world is full of talented failures.

I like to think that, just like the Rabbit, I smoke the pipe because I am
smarted than the Panther. (love that movie ;0)

LOL


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2017)

Sssh u will get your thread closed down lol


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 9, 2017)

Sites down but i ordered todaylove dat jah!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 9, 2017)

Yesterday I wet everything down with a mix of comfrey, aloe, garlic, & LAB. I put all that in the blender with some water and tried to pulverize it but there were still some small pieces clogging up spray bottle so I ended up just using my hands to give the seedlings a bath in it.
Tonight they will get that mix without the comfrey, but superhot chili powder will be added in its place and they will get hosed down after sundown. I expect any bugs to fuck off immediately.
Dr Who's still moving along flowering & so far I have some males pulled out to the back: Headbanger, Karma OG, Quantum Kush x 2, Sinfully Sour including the same females out front additionally these too 24k White Gold, Green Crack, White Widow, & Blue Shark x Blue Shiva.
Next starts (Chernobyl x Blue Lime Pie, Bodhi Clusterfunk x Bodhi Mystery Plant, Blue Shark, Moonrocker F2, & Sourkaberry are starting to break soil yesterday with the Bodhi crosses coming up first and the others I see are coming up today.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 9, 2017)

Hey you bug.....yeah you!
What?
Fuck OFF!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 9, 2017)

Yeah I guess I knew at an early age what we were being taught was utter shit so I didnt buy into the whole "go to college" bullshit, hence giving anyone my life for 5 years to go spend that money to sit in "school" for another 4-5 years wasnt at all appeasing . I don't second guess that choice.

FYI, even though I felt that way I paid for 2 years of college myself after I got my diploma. It was a waste of fuck, I dunno, 30-35k once all that bullshit was paid off. I drank for 2 years and learned to drink more.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 9, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Went and booked my honeymoon just now. Goin on a 7 day cruise. First proper holiday in 10 years.
> 
> But next tip (next year or two) is going to be Vietnam, Laos and Cambodia. Vietnam is very "hot" for aussies at the moment so id like to go before it becomes to touristy. Brought some info home with me to "make it happen".


Where you going cruising to first? Yeah mate there are a load of Aussies living around here. Let me know when you are closer to that trip maybe we can hook up for a toke if you pass through


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 9, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Its annoying that they repeat the drivel they get shoveled and believe on Facebook...which then of cause infects others who belive the drivel and post it on Facebook...its a fkn every growing circle.


THIS is what fucking pisses me off. People repeat that fucking dumbshit and then the fucking sheep believe it and repeat it more.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 9, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Where you going cruising to first? Yeah mate there are a load of Aussies living around here. Let me know when you are closer to that trip maybe we can hook up for a toke if you pass through


Just a 7 day Island hopper. Noumea, Lifou, Villa.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 10, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> THIS is what fucking pisses me off. People repeat that fucking dumbshit and then the fucking sheep believe it and repeat it more.


I don't have much respect for anyone using face book anymore..least in my area..fucken dropkicks


----------



## TWS (Jan 10, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I don't have much respect for anyone using face book anymore..least in my area..fucken dropkicks


 I second this . But you have an account.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 10, 2017)

TWS said:


> I second this . But you have an account.


Not i said i


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 10, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Not i said i


Only IG


----------



## TWS (Jan 10, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Only IG


You use to talk to Sam on facebook


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 10, 2017)

Sam ?


----------



## TWS (Jan 10, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Sam ?


Smanta


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 10, 2017)

TWS said:


> Smanta


Nup that didnt happen....only person ive spoken to was thru the wifes account once and that was someone you know and they got balls


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah I guess I knew at an early age what we were being taught was utter shit so I didnt buy into the whole "go to college" bullshit, hence giving anyone my life for 5 years to go spend that money to sit in "school" for another 4-5 years wasnt at all appeasing . I don't second guess that choice.
> 
> FYI, even though I felt that way I paid for 2 years of college myself after I got my diploma. It was a waste of fuck, I dunno, 30-35k once all that bullshit was paid off. I drank for 2 years and learned to drink more.


There is a place for everything. I went to University, I didn't try hard at school and could of done better, I hated Uni as I was too busy partying, and too immature so I left. I finished Uni when I was working and went back as a maturer student and loved every minute of it. Higher Education should teach you to questions things, not to just accept everything you are told. Once you study at a higher level you realise it's just like RIU in a way. Everyone has their story to explain things, people even have data to back it up, but then along comes someone else who refutes the data and then healthy debate starts (lmfao...or trolling). In most cases nothing gets solved, but it does teach you not to just accept the first thing that is pushed under your nose.....
My favourite line from Uni = ceteris paribus


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 10, 2017)

DST said:


> There is a place for everything. I went to University, I didn't try hard at school and could of done better, I hated Uni as I was too busy partying, and too immature so I left. I finished Uni when I was working and went back as a maturer student and loved every minute of it. Higher Education should teach you to questions things, not to just accept everything you are told. Once you study at a higher level you realise it's just like RIU in a way. Everyone has their story to explain things, people even have data to back it up, but then along comes someone else who refutes the data and then healthy debate starts (lmfao...or trolling). In most cases nothing gets solved, but it does teach you not to just accept the first thing that is pushed under your nose.....
> My favourite line from Uni = ceteris paribus


Your respect level just went up a notch in my ranking
Well.said


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 10, 2017)

DST said:


> Higher Education should teach you to questions things, not to just accept everything you are told


I was doing this at an early age lol, hence my thoughts on college/uni


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 10, 2017)

I do agree with you though DST, different strokes for different folks


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 10, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> I do agree with you though DST, different strokes for different folks


If one wants to expand their brain capacity by learning we are on the right planet just a pity about the sheep


----------



## TWS (Jan 10, 2017)

DST said:


> There is a place for everything. I went to University, I didn't try hard at school and could of done better, I hated Uni as I was too busy partying, and too immature so I left. I finished Uni when I was working and went back as a maturer student and loved every minute of it. Higher Education should teach you to questions things, not to just accept everything you are told. Once you study at a higher level you realise it's just like RIU in a way. Everyone has their story to explain things, people even have data to back it up, but then along comes someone else who refutes the data and then healthy debate starts (lmfao...or trolling). In most cases nothing gets solved, but it does teach you not to just accept the first thing that is pushed under your nose.....
> My favourite line from Uni = ceteris paribus


He can't be helped.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 10, 2017)

Went home on my lunch break and smoked a fat joint of meikong (Dr.krippling ganj-nam it's the closest I have) tastes like high school, any shot at the US Rep getting the real deal VN?


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2017)

I read a great book review today from The Scotsman newspaper. It was about how Dutch teenagers are some of the happiest teenagers in the World. It's down to how they are not pressurised by all accounts. No homework and no exams or tests until 10 or 11 years old. Life is about having fun, playing, and learning how to make relationships. Most Dutch kids lose their virginity in their parents home (that one confused me a bit as it takes 2 to tango so the % are surely under the 50 mark????). Anyway. NL has one of the lowest teenage pregnancy rates in the World. 
I think people are pressurised at an early age to become sheep and follow the path that their parents or surrounding society feel they should. It's one thing kids who get in trouble should be applauded for.....just being fucking different ffs.
Anyhoo. Back to ma sssshpliff

Oh. Forgot to ask. Did you get that email reply dude?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 10, 2017)

DST said:


> Oh. Forgot to ask. Did you get that email reply dude?


I did and I replied yesterday actually


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> I did and I replied yesterday actually


Cool. Will check in the am. I have had my head stuck in quarterly sales tax returns, and not even done BBs yet...blah.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2017)

That's quite interesting stuff D, I've never met a closed off or even aggro Dutch person. I met two over here in the battle cruiser between crimbo and New Year, totally engaged a group of geordies, were good crack, we talked about all sorts of stuff. cultural differences was hilarious. 

The husband of the pair was trying to wrap his head around the buying a round culture and ethics of it. He was very straight up it was priceless. After introducing ourselves round the table he asked my pal and his partner how long they'd been together and without skipping a beat said, 'And why are you not married?' 

We laughed like drains. He didn't know why.


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2017)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> That's quite interesting stuff D, I've never met a closed off or even aggro Dutch person. I met two over here in the battle cruiser between crimbo and New Year, totally engaged a group of geordies, were good crack, we talked about all sorts of stuff. cultural differences was hilarious.
> 
> The husband of the pair was trying to wrap his head around the buying a round culture and ethics of it. He was very straight up it was priceless. After introducing ourselves round the table he asked my pal and his partner how long they'd been together and without skipping a beat said, 'And why are you not married?'
> 
> We laughed like drains. He didn't know why.


Haha....Dutch buying a round ffs. It's one thing that gets me about the culture. And it spreads to expats who stay here. You go out for a drink or meal with a group and at the end everyone's getting their bank cards out to pay their share. And I mean only what they ordered. Doesn't seem to phase most places producing 10 bank cards. I always have cash, never use my bank card. Really surprises me based.on the fact that customer service is gash. I couldn't imagine asking a UK waiter to splitt the bill like they do here. Itsh nutsh yesh!


----------



## sandhill larry (Jan 14, 2017)

Speaking of the service and school, I went to a Jr college out of high school. I was a science and math whiz kid. Did pretty good until I fell in love. Grades went south, then when the romance did too, I joined the US Navy to get out of town. I was a nuclear propulsion candidate, and only getting caught with a joint up in Great Mistakes kept me from a push button crow and a 6 year obligation. I served a little over 3 years when I got kicked out for failing {or would you call it passing?} a whiz quiz. Over all I enjoyed it, but there was no way I could have been a lifer. I would like to go back to lots of the places I saw on my own sailboat.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 14, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> Speaking of the service and school, I went to a Jr college out of high school. I was a science and math whiz kid. Did pretty good until I fell in love. Grades went south, then when the romance did too, I joined the US Navy to get out of town. I was a nuclear propulsion candidate, and only getting caught with a joint up in Great Mistakes kept me from a push button crow and a 6 year obligation. I served a little over 3 years when I got kicked out for failing {or would you call it passing?} a whiz quiz. Over all I enjoyed it, but there was no way I could have been a lifer. I would like to go back to lots of the places I saw on my own sailboat.


Sounds like a wild ride!


----------



## sandhill larry (Jan 14, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Sounds like a wild ride!


We did a Med Cruise, some time in the IO, and lots and lots of little trips down to the Caribbean. I was on the USS Saipan LHA-2, so for the long cruises there was always 2K Marines aboard as well as the 800 sailors.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 14, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> We did a Med Cruise, some time in the IO, and lots and lots of little trips down to the Caribbean. I was on the USS Saipan LHA-2, so for the long cruises there was always 2K Marines aboard as well as the 800 sailors.


Do newbies get seasick on the big boats like on small boats?
I have always been prone to especially now vertigo and seasickness.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 14, 2017)

DST said:


> Haha....Dutch buying a round ffs. It's one thing that gets me about the culture. And it spreads to expats who stay here. You go out for a drink or meal with a group and at the end everyone's getting their bank cards out to pay their share. And I mean only what they ordered. Doesn't seem to phase most places producing 10 bank cards. I always have cash, never use my bank card. Really surprises me based.on the fact that customer service is gash. I couldn't imagine asking a UK waiter to splitt the bill like they do here. Itsh nutsh yesh!


That just made me laugh. A friend here is Dutch and that round buying just doesnt happen


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 14, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Do newbies get seasick on the big boats like on small boats?
> I have always been prone to especially now vertigo and seasickness.


Depends on how prone you are to motion sickness. But yeah obviously larger the ship less you feel those bumps


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 14, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Depends on how prone you are to motion sickness. But yeah obviously larger the ship less you feel those bumps


Ive never been on a boat over like 20+ feet


----------



## sandhill larry (Jan 14, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Do newbies get seasick on the big boats like on small boats?
> I have always been prone to especially now vertigo and seasickness.





Vnsmkr said:


> Depends on how prone you are to motion sickness. But yeah obviously larger the ship less you feel those bumps


Vn is right. It depends on the person. A friend of mine would always go down to Shaft Alley when it got rough. Less moving around down there. I worked in the Light Shop, which was right over the Anchor Windlass Room {at the pointy end}. The Saipan was built like a bath tub, so that far forward we would go up, then over, then back down. We would ride the office chairs back and forth across the shop. 

But most didn't get seasick. Some of the Med ports were too shallow for us to get dockside, so we would take a Mike boat in. They would toss quite a bit.

This was my home for a couple of years. She is razor blades today.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 14, 2017)

Oh yeah you see the difference immediately. Early in my offshore life I boarded a crewboat (100') in Cameron, LA in rough winter weather (10-12' seas) and got my ass beat for 8 hours, that on a 450' vessel would feel like a roll but wouldnt be jacking you through the floor. Lol Ive been in alot worse seas than that around the globe but thats the one I always think about as when the vessel was in between the swells the engine was revved like fuck because the jets were out of the damn water then it would slam me again.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 14, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> Vn is right. It depends on the person. A friend of mine would always go down to Shaft Alley when it got rough. Less moving around down there. I worked in the Light Shop, which was right over the Anchor Windlass Room {at the pointy end}. The Saipan was built like a bath tub, so that far forward we would go up, then over, then back down. We would ride the office chairs back and forth across the shop.
> 
> But most didn't get seasick. Some of the Med ports were too shallow for us to get dockside, so we would take a Mike boat in. They would toss quite a bit.
> 
> This was my home for a couple of years. She is razor blades today.


Seeing the world would be fun, but I would likely never adapt to the waves


----------



## sandhill larry (Jan 14, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Seeing the world would be fun, but I would likely never adapt to the waves


The waves never bothered me, but I couldn't do it now. I'm too antisocial. They pack you in the berthing area like sardines. Lots of egos in a small space. Even a big ship gets small after a few months.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 14, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> The waves never bothered me, but I couldn't do it now. I'm too antisocial. They pack you in the berthing area like sardines. Lots of egos in a small space. Even a big ship gets small after a few months.


Same here with the mass of people


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 14, 2017)

Im good for about 50 days on a decent sized vessel, but after that the whiners get on my fucking nerve and it starts to fly out of my mouth


----------



## sandhill larry (Jan 14, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Im good for about 50 days on a decent sized vessel, but after that the whiners get on my fucking nerve and it starts to fly out of my mouth


The heavy drinkers were the worse. When they start to dry out, the fights start. The smokers would try to smuggle a little smoke aboard, so it wasn't as bad for us.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 14, 2017)

Yeah I dont imagine I could have done any of those 6 month tours on a navy ship. Thats a long time to be in closed quarters with the same people no matter how many of the same people. My wife made me laugh a few years back, she said everytime I called her after about 3 weeks I was cursing half the people I was working with, she said because I didnt have my buddha to smoke


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 14, 2017)

ovo said:


> this sounds dank, as in, check your carbon filter .
> 
> was that a mr nice, 'shit' you used in this hybrid?


It was Labrador, man.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 14, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> Speaking of the service and school, I went to a Jr college out of high school. I was a science and math whiz kid. Did pretty good until I fell in love. Grades went south, then when the romance did too, I joined the US Navy to get out of town. I was a nuclear propulsion candidate, and only getting caught with a joint up in Great Mistakes kept me from a push button crow and a 6 year obligation. I served a little over 3 years when I got kicked out for failing {or would you call it passing?} a whiz quiz. Over all I enjoyed it, but there was no way I could have been a lifer. I would like to go back to lots of the places I saw on my own sailboat.


I want to hear about some of those places. I want to buy my own sailboat.


----------



## sandhill larry (Jan 14, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I want to hear about some of those places. I want to buy my own sailboat.


We hit a lot of ports in Spain that were fun. Barcelona at Christmas time was about the best of them. Valencia was cool. So was Palma, but in a bad way, {it was winter, and it is beach town} My boss's girl was Spanish, and she would travel ahead when the ship was at sea. It was like night and day when we had a local with us. Nice France was a favorite too. Cheap food and rooms back in the early 80's.


----------



## sandhill larry (Jan 14, 2017)

As far as the sailboat, if I can't stand to spend the hundred bucks for a Hyke & Byke down sleeping bag, there is not much chance I will ever spring for a boat.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 14, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> As far as the sailboat, if I can't stand to spend the hundred bucks for a Hyke & Byke down sleeping bag, there is not much chance I will ever spring for a boat.


I've spent enough time on one to know what I'm getting into.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 15, 2017)

So we had a few days of light drizzle on and off all day so I pulled the kids out of the weather. They like spots of rain but not to be kept fkn soaked this early in life. Also have a chance to take a close look at and do some IPM. Bathed everything down with water+aloe+garlic+carolina reaper powder+LAB. Had some pretty butterflies last week hovering slowly around the canna plants and those 2 fuckers, or at least one of them, was dropping kids as I found a few tiny caterpillars eating my leaves, cunts! So next time I see that the hose is coming out. One was literally spread eagle laying on top and I thought how cool even took some photos and it didnt even dawn on me that it was dropping the bomb, doh!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 15, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Im good for about 50 days on a decent sized vessel, but after that the whiners get on my fucking nerve and it starts to fly out of my mouth


Only 50 days lol...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 15, 2017)

50 days without coming off for a break. Yeah thats enough


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 15, 2017)

I was suggesring it would only take you a 24 hrs to let it fly out of your mouth


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 15, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I was suggesring it would only take you a 24 hrs to let it fly out of your mouth


Nah Im pretty good for a while though everyone knows where I stand all the time.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 15, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Nah Im pretty good for a while though everyone knows where I stand all the time.


Im the same sometimes ill let everything slide but ill take notice...then when ive had/seen enough time to cut some egos down a bit


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 15, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Im the same sometimes ill let everything slide but ill take notice...then when ive had/seen enough time to cut some egos down a bit


my endocannabinoid levels stay pretty good until about 4 weeks and I observe, but when those start dropping I start telling people what I really think and knocking egos down as you say.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 17, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I want to hear about some of those places. I want to buy my own sailboat.


Id also like to retire and spend some time at sea on a blue water sail boat. Something set up for solo sailing with lines running aft. Nothing two big just comfortable for two people.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 17, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Id also like to retire and spend some time at sea on a blue water sail boat. Something set up for solo sailing with lines running aft. Nothing two big just comfortable for two people.


Big enough for a guy and a sexy hostage lol


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 17, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Id also like to retire and spend some time at sea on a blue water sail boat. Something set up for solo sailing with lines running aft. Nothing two big just comfortable for two people.





ruby fruit said:


> Big enough for a guy and a sexy hostage lol


That's the dream, right there.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 17, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> That's the dream, right there.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 17, 2017)

bassman999 said:


>


...on a sailboat. Lol


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 17, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> ...on a sailboat. Lol


Will be a tight fit


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 17, 2017)

Use the mast as the stripper pole


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 17, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Use the mast as the stripper pole


That's right! Gotta improvise.


----------



## pineappleman420 (Jan 17, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Use the mast as the stripper pole


isnt that what it is for. if not ive been using it wrong...


----------



## Javadog (Jan 17, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Use the mast as the stripper pole


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 17, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Will be a tight fit


Um, yeah. Isn't that the point?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 17, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Um, yeah. Isn't that the point?


Yeah!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 19, 2017)

Javadog said:


>


This dude looks like the twin of an old friend of mine in South Louisiana. Hell it may be him lmao. Dude once drank 1/2 a mason jar of moonshine and was walking around outside in a red robe.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 19, 2017)

So everyone knows here, I'm no longer connected to any companies, here or anywhere. Its me, me, me, and oh yeah me. All the best wishes, but I got too much fucking added stress in my life already without the addition of more.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 19, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> So everyone knows here, I'm no longer connected to any companies, here or anywhere. Its me, me, me, and oh yeah me. All the best wishes, but I got too much fucking added stress in my life already without the addition of more.


Hey you, it's me. I'm with you 100%.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 20, 2017)

Good luck Vn. We will stick around.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 20, 2017)

VN hope all is good with ya dude


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 20, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Good luck Vn. We will stick around.


Thanks, on both of those counts. I hope no one fucks off, things happen in life and this is just one of those things. 



bassman999 said:


> VN hope all is good with ya dude


Its ok my man, just need to get my arse off to work pronto x 10  . Australia job I thought I had lined up was snatched out of the rotation by a redneck fuckwit, so awaiting interview for Brazil position and beating the doors down on some other leads. Something is going to fucking break soon!


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 20, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thanks, on both of those counts. I hope no one fucks off, things happen in life and this is just one of those things.
> 
> 
> 
> Its ok my man, just need to get my arse off to work pronto x 10  . Australia job I thought I had lined up was snatched out of the rotation by a redneck fuckwit, so awaiting interview for Brazil position and beating the doors down on some other leads. Something is going to fucking break soon!


I wish you the very best of luck in this still very new year. And it's already looking pretty good; after all, Donald the Chump is not YOUR president!


----------



## Javadog (Jan 20, 2017)

I hear that bro. I can report that I accepted a new position, just today,
so Javadog will live on. I am hoping that this happens for you too, post haste!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 21, 2017)

Javadog said:


> I hear that bro. I can report that I accepted a new position, just today,
> so Javadog will live on. I am hoping that this happens for you too, post haste!


Java took your job


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2017)

Lol Ruby. 
What's percolating Vnsmkr? No longer affiliated.....confused.com.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 21, 2017)

There's that spice again!






:0)


----------



## DonBrennon (Jan 23, 2017)

Hey VN, hope things are good, just wondering how that C-funk x is doing, was trawling through my thread lookin for some info and stumbled across this old post https://www.rollitup.org/t/donbrennons-unconventional-organic-gardens.899150/page-9#post-12929731

Everyone who's tried the mother Loves it and it's by far their favourite out of the last few strains I've run. Like I said before, the chem flavour isn't really to my taste, but it's loud and in demand. I've got about a Q left, which I'll be holding on to, it's definitely got the FUNK


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 23, 2017)

DonBrennon said:


> Hey VN, hope things are good, just wondering how that C-funk x is doing, was trawling through my thread lookin for some info and stumbled across this old post https://www.rollitup.org/t/donbrennons-unconventional-organic-gardens.899150/page-9#post-12929731
> 
> Everyone who's tried the mother Loves it and it's by far their favourite out of the last few strains I've run. Like I said before, the chem flavour isn't really to my taste, but it's loud and in demand. I've got about a Q left, which I'll be holding on to, it's definitely got the FUNK


They are doing good. I guess they are going on about 10 days or so. I actually dropped another 4 of them a few days ago to fill in some of the other spots . I'm going to up pot some of the gallons tomorrow so will probably go ahead and up pot some of the cups into those empty gallon pots.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 23, 2017)

So I wanted to ask you whats the deal with the "mystery" plant? Why is it a mystery what it is lol? Were there multiple males? And was the CF the mom or the dad?


----------



## DonBrennon (Jan 23, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> They are doing good. I guess they are going on about 10 days or so. I actually dropped another 4 of them a few days ago to fill in some of the other spots . I'm going to up pot some of the gallons tomorrow so will probably go ahead and up pot some of the cups into those empty gallon pots.


Cool man


Vnsmkr said:


> SO I wanted to ask you whats the deal with the "mystery" plant? Why is it a mystery what it is lol? Were there multiple males? And was the CF the mom or the dad?


Haha, it came from a pack of 'Mixed' Bodhi beans, I think I got em' from attitude cos they were cheaper than the normal packs and wanted to see what all the fuss was about. So it is a total mystery as to what strain he was, all I do know is that he was very vigorous and showed signs of early frost.

...........and the CF was the mom. I also made F2's with a CF dad, but the mystery bodhi dad looked more of a stud, that's why I sent you those


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 23, 2017)

DonBrennon said:


> Cool man
> 
> Haha, it came from a pack of 'Mixed' Bodhi beans, I think I got em' from attitude cos they were cheaper than the normal packs and wanted to see what all the fuss was about. So it is a total mystery as to what strain he was, all I do know is that he was very vigorous and showed signs of early frost.
> 
> ...........and the CF was the mom. I also made F2's with a CF dad, but the mystery bodhi dad looked more of a stud, that's why I sent you those


Ah right so it was like his regular seed mix, its like an open pollination? Cool, so I need to flip flop them around then, I usually label everything as male x female. Look forward to seeing them grow, they are vigorous as fuck and the last Bodhi's I grew here, Buddhas Hand, were really good too


----------



## sandhill larry (Jan 23, 2017)

Hey Vn. Hope all is well. I've been offline for a while. This is my slow time of year. I'm working like two nights a week right now, and my wife has retired, so she is working my ass off at home. I need to get back here just to keep up with RIU.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 23, 2017)

Hey bud, all is well as can be. Hope you're doing ok over there, busy is good in my opinion; then theres no time to think....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 23, 2017)

Hell maybe I been labelling my crosses wrong all along, was just reading up on that... 

First, a few basic definitions: _Hybridizing_ is the process of creating new varieties from already established plants. It is achieved by combining the attributes of one plant with those of another; this is done by fertilizing one plant with pollen taken from another. This action is called a _cross._ The notation identifying a cross is written as Plant A x Plant B, in which Plant A is the "mother" of the new plant, i.e., the receiver of the pollen, also called the _seed parent_; and Plant B is the plant from which the pollen is taken, the "father" or _pollen parent_.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 23, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hell maybe I been labelling my crosses wrong all along, was just reading up on that...
> 
> First, a few basic definitions: _Hybridizing_ is the process of creating new varieties from already established plants. It is achieved by combining the attributes of one plant with those of another; this is done by fertilizing one plant with pollen taken from another. This action is called a _cross._ The notation identifying a cross is written as Plant A x Plant B, in which Plant A is the "mother" of the new plant, i.e., the receiver of the pollen, also called the _seed parent_; and Plant B is the plant from which the pollen is taken, the "father" or _pollen parent_.


Be careful. As soon as you actually get an education, all the guys who know everything here will decide they can't talk to you.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 23, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Be careful. As soon as you actually get an education, all the guys who know everything here will decide they can't talk to you.


lol if thats the way it works, fuck em, I know who will stand beside me at this point


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 23, 2017)

It really makes more sense for me that Plant A is the donor plant, but botanist I am not. Plant A sprays his seed on Plant B (or if you want, the male screws the female), why must we make things so complicated?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 23, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> It really makes more sense for me that Plant A is the donor plant, but botanist I am not. Plant A sprays his seed on Plant B (or if you want, the male screws the female), why must we make things so complicated?


Lol

Are you sure you want an answer to that?


----------



## ShLUbY (Jan 23, 2017)

I'll still talk to you @Vnsmkr !!!! I'm working on my education. working on my undergrad Environmental Biology and I can't wait to get into the more in depth micro bio and plants/fungi stuff. i've taken a botany/geology/soil management courses and i can tell you they've helped me a ton and allowed me to waltz right into organic growing when i first got the ambition to do so.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 24, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Lol
> 
> Are you sure you want an answer to that?


There is no answer to that. We must live in chaos, ignorant fucking humans


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 24, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> There is no answer to that. We must live in chaos, ignorant fucking humans


Humans suck.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 24, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> It really makes more sense for me that Plant A is the donor plant, but botanist I am not. Plant A sprays his seed on Plant B (or if you want, the male screws the female), why must we make things so complicated?


I think it comes down to we know 100% who the mother is. Offspring is a "hope it was mine" if ur the father...lol.

I believe the Jewish religion works the same way. Its passed down from the mother not the farther.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 24, 2017)

Yeah I guess, but I don't really follow that train of thought to be honest....If the male is known and the female is known to me the created offspring is still achieved by the father fucking the mother....Anyway I won't try to understand that one, I'll just follow whatever the fck is the standard


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 24, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah I guess, but I don't really follow that train of thought to be honest....If the male is known and the female is known to me the created offspring is still achieved by the father fucking the mother....Anyway I won't try to understand that one, I'll just follow whatever the fck is the standard


Ever known a man to not be the farther of his kids even though he thought he was? Happens more than you think.

I think, we always know who the mother is (100%- she gave birth/seeds). The farther is always in question unless we do DNA.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 24, 2017)

Of course, but why the fuck are human "controls" applied to plants? And we arent talking about wild plants we don't know about we are talking about plants which are bred....Again stupid ass humans


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 24, 2017)

Thanks for giving some thought to it Luke. Hows your plants going?


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 24, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thanks for giving some thought to it Luke. Hows your plants going?


They are alive..so thats a great start!..lol

They are doing ok. lets hope they finish well. Long way to go.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 24, 2017)

I up potted all the 5 weekers today (except the Sinfully Sours and Green Crack) to make some room for the cups which are at 2 weeks now. Seeing some nice little solid seedlings from Greenman Organics, Sourkaberry (the largest ones on 3rd and 1st 2 of bottom row); Ive not run any of the ingredients of that here and a few people who have grown them out say I should be ready to take some clones because thats some good shit. The next largest are my chucks, Blue Lime Pie x Chernobyl (last ones on bottom row and the 4 of to the right side top). @eastcoastmo Blue Sharks in the blue cups and @DonBrennon Clusterfunk x Mystery in the green cups and the 2 top left orange cups (started later than rest). After the blue cups the next 4 orange cups are Greenman Moonrocker F2's which I am told I also should be ready to clone as they are fire.

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/SourKaBerry/GreenMan_Organic_Seeds/


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 24, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Humans suck.


Fortunately, they blow too.

Balance in all things.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 24, 2017)

I remember that old song:

Do you come from a land down under?
Where women glow and men plunder?
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
You better run, you better take cover

I thought that they were singing "Where women blow and men thunder"

Heh heh.....it works.....

:^P


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 24, 2017)

Javadog said:


> I remember that old song:
> 
> Do you come from a land down under?
> Where women glow and men plunder?
> ...


That song played on Pandora this morning, but the clean version lol!


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 24, 2017)

I always thought it was "men chunder" (chunder is vomit in aussie)


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 24, 2017)

Javadog said:


> I remember that old song:
> 
> Do you come from a land down under?
> Where women glow and men plunder?
> ...


Love that song! Especially where they say 'he just smiled and gave me a vegemite sandwich' ha ha. 

@Vnsmkr great work man, some solid seedlings going there!!


----------



## DonBrennon (Jan 24, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> I always thought it was "men chunder" (chunder is vomit in aussie)


It brings back weird memories, was a kid when this was out and loved it, never understood what they were on about, but i always thought it was 'men plunder' lmfao


----------



## DonBrennon (Jan 24, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Love that song! Especially where they say 'he just smiled and gave me a vegemite sandwich' ha ha.
> 
> @Vnsmkr great work man, some solid seedlings going there!!


Aaaargh that's brilliant, me too, we don't have vegemite here, is it the same as marmite???


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 24, 2017)

DonBrennon said:


> Aaaargh that's brilliant, me too, we don't have vegemite here, is it the same as marmite???


Yeah it's supposed to be but marmite is friggen horrible, I could eat vegemite all day lol. Some people prefer marmite though!!


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 24, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah it's supposed to be but marmite is friggen horrible, I could eat vegemite all day lol. Some people prefer marmite though!!


I hear vegemite is more of an aquired taste. I've heard a few people tell me they couldn't choke it down lmao. I never tried it. I imagine it to taste yeasty and chlorophyll-ish but I assume I'm wrong.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 24, 2017)

I love vegemite on crumpets but tried marmite didnt really like it..then tried promite now that i dont mind...
Dont get me started on nutella i hate that shit.....


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 24, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I love vegemite on crumpets but tried marmite didnt really like it..then tried promite now that i dont mind...
> Dont get me started on nutella i hate that shit.....


Y'all eat weird shit. Lol

I much prefer my vegetables in their unmolested form.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 24, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Y'all eat weird shit. Lol
> 
> I much prefer my vegetables in their unmolested form.


I love vegatables all mixed together with a healthy tablespoon of vegemite thrown in


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 24, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I love vegatables all mixed together with a healthy tablespoon of vegemite thrown in


When I was a kid I lived in Australia. I don't ever recall eating Vegemite.

Their fish n chips, now- fucking world class eats right there!


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 24, 2017)

My 4th grade teacher brought in a jar of Vegemite for us all to try (we were learning the continents) I remember it tasting exactly like iron pills smell....


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 24, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I love vegemite on crumpets but tried marmite didnt really like it..then tried promite now that i dont mind...
> Dont get me started on nutella i hate that shit.....


Sorry to burst your little health bubble but Nutella is the shit brother lmao. I'll eat that shit with a spoon straight out the jar.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 24, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Sorry to burst your little health bubble but Nutella is the shit brother lmao. I'll eat that shit with a spoon straight out the jar.


Nutella on French toast for the win!


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 24, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Nutella on French toast for the win!


Smear it on a bail of hay and I'm game lmao. My time in Amsterdam was chock full of nutella on toast with hard boiled eggs for breakfast. I still love to make it to this day. I love a fresh hard boiled egg in the morning still warm and runny inside with just salt and pepper. So good!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 24, 2017)

Man I will fuck up some Nutella. Fuck all that jarred up baby food. I like raw veges


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 24, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> I hear vegemite is more of an aquired taste. I've heard a few people tell me they couldn't choke it down lmao. I never tried it. I imagine it to taste yeasty and chlorophyll-ish but I assume I'm wrong.


It is an acquired taste for sure, no chlorophyll taste, think tangy yeast  



ruby fruit said:


> I love vegemite on crumpets but tried marmite didnt really like it..then tried promite now that i dont mind...
> Dont get me started on nutella i hate that shit.....


YES!! I love vegemite on crumpets but I get shamed by my family as they reckon crumpets are 'sweet' only! Fuck that, melted cheese is also the bomb!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 24, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I love vegemite on crumpets but tried marmite didnt really like it..then tried promite now that i dont mind...
> Dont get me started on nutella i hate that shit.....


Nutella is being recalled now because causes can er or something


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 24, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Sorry to burst your little health bubble but Nutella is the shit brother lmao. I'll eat that shit with a spoon straight out the jar.


Lol me too, but it's even better with a bit of peanut butter on nilla wager cookies!


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 24, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Nutella is being recalled now because causes can er or something


You must have been reading California cancer news. Everything causes cancer according to California.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 24, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Smear it on a bail of hay and I'm game lmao. My time in Amsterdam was chock full of nutella on toast with hard boiled eggs for breakfast. I still love to make it to this day. I love a fresh hard boiled egg in the morning still warm and runny inside with just salt and pepper. So good!


If it's runny inside it's not a hard boiled egg. That's called "soft boiled." Just saying!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 24, 2017)

I make my own Vegemite type shit. Toss a bunch of veggies in the blender and blend all together then eat it as a dip on rice cakes. Banh Chang


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 24, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Sorry to burst your little health bubble but Nutella is the shit brother lmao. I'll eat that shit with a spoon straight out the jar.


Id rather eat a corn kernel out of the wifes arsehole


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 24, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> It is an acquired taste for sure, no chlorophyll taste, think tangy yeast
> 
> 
> YES!! I love vegemite on crumpets but I get shamed by my family as they reckon crumpets are 'sweet' only! Fuck that, melted cheese is also the bomb!!


Crumpet vegemite n sliced cheese melting on top


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 24, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Id rather eat a corn kernel out of the wifes arsehole


If that's how you like your veggies, who's to say you can't eat out all you want?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 24, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> If that's how you like your veggies, who's to say you can't eat out all you want?


Gotta be better than that nutella crap no wonder we got fat kiddies running around eating that shit with a spoon


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 24, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> You must have been reading California cancer news. Everything causes cancer according to California.


The Palm oil I believe they said, that in peanut butter and all the other shit on he shelf lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 24, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> The Palm oil I believe they said, that in peanut butter and all the other shit on he shelf lol


Trump causes cancer with stress ?


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 24, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> The Palm oil I believe they said, that in peanut butter and all the other shit on he shelf lol


Right. Ancient Egyptians dropping dead of cancer left and right. It's in all the stone tablets...


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 24, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Trump causes cancer with stress ?


The Chump IS a cancer.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 24, 2017)

The chump has a palm oil lump


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 24, 2017)

Fucking hell I love you guys. Fucking funny shit. I leave to go get some coffee and another page is added lmao. I'll just say this.... Fuckk all politicians and their ignorant shit, they are all one and the same, liars...and honestly they are just a picture for people to hate. They don't actually do anything no matter what some may believe.

I'm pretty sure the people who are here think for themselves and that's why I dig chatting with y'all. Only sheep believe everything the media says. Butter is bad coconut oil makes you fat same as cashews are bad for you...I say get fucked...those are all myths, so what else... Too much honestly


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 24, 2017)

BTW...Anyone who takes antidepressants get yourself a tub of cashews and munch them daily. No fcking pills required


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 24, 2017)

Sounds like a good time to buy some Stocks in Trumps business and pad the retirement TSA


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 24, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Fucking hell I love you guys. Fucking funny shit. I leave to go get some coffee and another page is added lmao. I'll just say this.... Fuckk all politicians and their ignorant shit, they are all one and the same, liars...and honestly they are just a picture for people to hate. They don't actually do anything no matter what some may believe.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the people who are here think for themselves and that's why I dig chatting with y'all. Only sheep believe everything the media says. Butter is bad coconut oil makes you fat same as cashews are bad for you...I say get fucked...those are all myths, so what else... Too much honestly


I have always said the president is a just a paper figure. They will find someone new to blame the BS on and a different demographic will feel entitled when he/she/it gets elected


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 24, 2017)

Yep I agree, just like they needed his fucked up face to sign this bullshit pipeline into action. My ancestors are turning in their graves right now


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 24, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> BTW...Anyone who takes antidepressants get yourself a tub of cashews and munch them daily. No fcking pills required


Just threw the wifes pills out and picked up 5 kilos cashews...

She said she will kill me


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 24, 2017)

I am serious though, cashews have some serious anti depressant properties. Instead you're told don't eat too many because they will make you fat, I say fuck off. But instead eat this handfull of pills for the rest of your life, that fixes things, not.


----------



## pineappleman420 (Jan 24, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> I am serious though, cashews have some serious anti depressant properties. Instead you're told don't eat too many because they will make you fat, I say fuck off. But instead eat this handfull of pills for the rest of your life, that fixes things, not.


and our bodies know how to use the good fats...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 24, 2017)

The Vitamin B6 in *cashews* helps with the uptake of serotonin in the body. Both Vitamin B6 and tryptophan work to create a relaxed, zen state that helps fight a sour or anxious mood. Vitamin B6 also reduces *depression* and improves overall brain health by helping magnesium reach cells more effectively.


----------



## pineappleman420 (Jan 24, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> The Vitamin B6 in *cashews* helps with the uptake of serotonin in the body. Both Vitamin B6 and tryptophan work to create a relaxed, zen state that helps fight a sour or anxious mood. Vitamin B6 also reduces *depression* and improves overall brain health by helping magnesium reach cells more effectively.


magnesium is one thing most people are short on but were force fed calcium and wonder why we have poor bone health


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 24, 2017)

Gotta sell that milk....Money money money


----------



## pineappleman420 (Jan 24, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Gotta sell that milk....Money money money


and the health declines to where we have to use poison to treat illness... but this poison cost huge... thats right... $$$$money$$$


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 24, 2017)

I read a pretty good article yesterday about the "healthcare system" which exists in most parts of the world and its far from *HEALTH CARE, *its simply selling shit to customers because what is passed as healthy is only there to make a dollar, thats all. We must wise up and take care of ourselves


----------



## pineappleman420 (Jan 24, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> I read a pretty good article yesterday about the "healthcare system" which exists in most parts of the world and its far from *HEALTH CARE, *its simply selling shit to customers because what is passed as healthy is only there to make a dollar, thats all. We must wise up and take care of ourselves


its a customer satisfaction based system... pass them off as long as there satisfied... i.e. drugged up...


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 24, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Just threw the wifes pills out and picked up 5 kilos cashews...
> 
> She said she will kill me


Mention the corn... She'll forgive you.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 24, 2017)

pineappleman420 said:


> magnesium is one thing most people are short on but were force fed calcium and wonder why we have poor bone health





Vnsmkr said:


> Gotta sell that milk....Money money money


Most Americans don't get enough calcium. I'm one of them. It helps to take calcium citrate, or at least have some vitamin C and citric acid while drinking milk.

This is why there's calcium added to orange juice.

'the more you know'


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 24, 2017)

The more I know the more I grow because I believe increased endocannabinoid levels also solve a lot


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 24, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> The more I know the more I grow because I believe increased endocannabinoid levels also solve a lot


Quite so.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 25, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Crumpet vegemite n sliced cheese melting on top


Uh huh, agree totally!!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 25, 2017)

Would rather a fresh bread roll topped with duck liver pate and a slice of Swiss


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 25, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Would rather a fresh bread roll topped with duck liver pate and a slice of Swiss


A quacking good lunch...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 25, 2017)

Hell yes it is! Well, Tet is almost here, will be in full swing tomorrow the wife says. Depressing here with people flying around smiling saying Happy New Year and here I am stuck in the fucking house trying to chase down work. I'm not down on myself simply stating facts.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 25, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Hell yes it is! Well, Tet is almost here, will be in full swing tomorrow the wife says. Depressing here with people flying around smiling saying Happy New Year and here I am stuck in the fucking house trying to chase down work. I'm not down on myself simply stating facts.


Think of it as an investment in the New Year.

May you be blessed with many happy returns on it!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 25, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Think of it as an investment in the New Year.
> 
> May you be blessed with many happy returns on it!


An investment in life not only this year. Thanks, will take all the blessings I can get. And btw it doesnt bother me that I need to look for work, its the fact that I am STILL FUCKING DOING IT!!! 17 fucking months man, shit is old, way old


----------



## pineappleman420 (Jan 25, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Most Americans don't get enough calcium. I'm one of them. It helps to take calcium citrate, or at least have some vitamin C and citric acid while drinking milk.
> 
> This is why there's calcium added to orange juice.
> 
> 'the more you know'


http://www.ancient-minerals.com/magnesium-deficiency/need-more/ great resource for those interested... check #7 Bro


----------



## pineappleman420 (Jan 25, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> An investment in life not only this year. Thanks, will take all the blessings I can get. And btw it doesnt bother me that I need to look for work, its the fact that I am STILL FUCKING DOING IT!!! 17 fucking months man, shit is old, way old


I just did the layoff, move, start biz, shut down biz, and look for job... I wish you the best man on this journey... Sending good vibs for a amazing job coming your way bro...


----------



## Javadog (Jan 25, 2017)

"*4. Do you drink coffee, tea, or other caffeinated drinks daily?*"

Bye Bye Mg. :^(

(will read up on supplements)


----------



## eddy600 (Jan 25, 2017)

How about a tablespoon of calmag in out coffee once a week?


----------



## pineappleman420 (Jan 25, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> How about a tablespoon of calmag in out coffee once a week?


if you put it in your coffee your kidneys probably would just purge it right out


----------



## Javadog (Jan 25, 2017)

Right. 

Just keep on the beans and nuts.

Cocao was very high....good news there. ;0)

I am making living soils in my backyard. My veggies are nice.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 25, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> An investment in life not only this year. Thanks, will take all the blessings I can get. And btw it doesnt bother me that I need to look for work, its the fact that I am STILL FUCKING DOING IT!!! 17 fucking months man, shit is old, way old


I've blessed you a thousand times if I've done it once, my friend. I wouldn't have bothered if I didn't think you were up to the job.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 25, 2017)

If you grow your own veges, it's all about mineralising your soil properly. Most soils are over fertilised with manures and don't contain enough calcium from gypsum or garden lime (calcium carbonate). If you want a great book to read, have a look at 'The Intelligent Gardener', he goes into great depth about how American and Australian soils have been so over depleted from being cleared and how they can be remineralised to give us all the nutrients we need in our food. What veges and livestock take in through their food, we get when we eat it!


----------



## Javadog (Jan 25, 2017)

Brix Baby! :0) . 

Looking that one up....


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 25, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Brix Baby! :0) .
> 
> Looking that one up....


Right. Just don't drop it on your foot. Lol


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 25, 2017)

It's a term used to describe the density of the SAP in a plant, higher brix reading = healthier more disease resistant plant, also higher brix=higher sugar content and better taste

*What proof shows that higher brix means higher quality?*

Centuries of wine making and work with other fruits and vegetables always show direct relations between high Brix and high quality, expressed most simply and directly as superior taste. The process is somewhat altered for the gardener or farmer in that they test the leaf of the growing plant much earlier and are therefore afforded the opportunity to correct soil deficiencies before the crop matures. The gardener or farmer also benefits in that they soon learn that any crop with 12 or better leaf Brix will not be bothered by insect pests. 

*High Brix Plants Are Insect And Disease Resistant*

Here we see the handiwork of our Creator. Plants in poor health emit an electo-magnetic frequency that insects tune in to. This in effect calls them in for a feast. Plants in good health emit a different frequency that insects do not tune in to. Nature has been designed to use insects to get rid of poor quality plants that are unfit for human consumption. In the same way a poorly balanced soil will produce plants susceptible to disease. Properly balanced soil will produce plants resistant to disease. 

Brix measures the percent solids (TSS) in a given weight of plant juiceâ€š nothing moreâ€š nothing less. 
Brix is often expressed as the percentage of sucrose. However, the "sucrose" can vary widely. 
Brix is actually a sum of the pounds of sucrose, fructose, vitamins, minerals, amino acids, proteins, hormones, and other solids in one hundred pounds of plant juice. 

Brix varies directly with plant quality. 
For instance, a poor, sour tasting grape from worn-out land can test 8 or less brix. 
On the other hand, a full flavored, delicious grape, grown on rich, fertile soil can test 24 or better brix. 

Total dissolved solids (or Brix), measured with the ATC-1e Refractometer. 
This number indicates the level of balance of nutrient uptake and complexing intosugars or proteins in the photosynthesis factory â€“ the leaf. 
If Brix is low, even after several hours of sunshine, some element(s) are missing in the photosynthesis factory. 
Ions, if present, have not been "complexed" into sugars or proteins. 
pH, measured with the Cardy pH Twin Meter, indicates elements, which may be out of balance. 
For pH<6.4, consider if there is a need for Ca, Mg, K, or Na. For pH>6.4, consider possible need for phosphates or sulfates. 

If the proper elements are selected and applied, the Brix reading will increase and the pH will go to the desired area of approximately 6.4. EC, measured with the Cardy Twin EC Meter, indicates the level of simple ion uptake into the plant sap. 

With low Brix crop, if sap EC is too low, elements are not being made available to the plant. Look at the EC of soil/water extract (or ERGS) and take appropriate steps to correct the condition. 
If sap EC is too high, elements or ions are not being "complexed" and ions such as nitrate nitrogen may be at excessive levels. 

Remember that sugar is only one of the components of brix. 
Also remember that many other substances can falsely indicate "brix" readings: rubbing alcohol, whiskey, vinegar, or wine (although those readings are valid in their own right). Interestingly, cooking oil, molasses, syrup, and other thick liquids require a refractometer calibrated to read 30-90 brix. 

Honey is checked with a refractometer calibrated to measure the water in it instead of solids in water.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 25, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Here we see the handiwork of our Creator. Plants in poor health emit an electo-magnetic frequency that insects tune in to. This in effect calls them in for a feast. Plants in good health emit a different frequency that insects do not tune in to. Nature has been designed to use insects to get rid of poor quality plants that are unfit for human consumption. In the same way a poorly balanced soil will produce plants susceptible to disease. Properly balanced soil will produce plants resistant to disease.


I agreed with most of that article. The above is, however, pure fuzzynavel bullshit.

Good soil does indeed make for strong, healthy, disease resistant plants- but his grasp of the 'why' of the situation is weak sauce. Nature isn't 'designed'; it's competitive open warfare.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 25, 2017)

the fittest survive, and the weak do not.....at least thats how it used to be, until we started "improving" things


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 25, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the fittest survive, and the weak do not.....at least thats how it used to be, until we started "improving" things


Quite so. I've always found it useful to understand the mechanism involved, not just the outcome.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 25, 2017)

Oh I don't know...

"Properly balanced soil will produce plants resistant to disease."

That line makes a lot of sense.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 25, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Oh I don't know...
> 
> "Properly balanced soil will produce plants resistant to disease."
> 
> That line makes a lot of sense.


I didn't disagree with that part; it's the mechanism involved the author got badly wrong.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 25, 2017)

pineappleman420 said:


> http://www.ancient-minerals.com/magnesium-deficiency/need-more/ great resource for those interested... check #7 Bro


Interesting read about the correlation between calcium and magnesium!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 25, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I've blessed you a thousand times if I've done it once, my friend. I wouldn't have bothered if I didn't think you were up to the job.


I know that, but I'm simply fucking frustrated. No other way to say it. And I'm starting to doubt if I myself am up for the job. Shit is taking a toll on everything, life, relationships, friendships, etc etc etc. Just tired dude


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 25, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> I know that, but I'm simply fucking frustrated. No other way to say it. And I'm starting to doubt if I myself am up for the job. Shit is taking a toll on everything, life, relationships, friendships, etc etc etc. Just tired dude


Darkest before the dawn... And it's also a very trying time for a lot of people. Those who extract money from the middle classes are currently running the whole show worldwide and it's squeezing everyone.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 25, 2017)

Yip keep on pushing. And I know this not only me. Absolutely I know that.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 25, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yip keep on pushing. And I know this not only me. Absolutely I know that.


I read the news and get the feeling that the ship is sinking and us rats are getting ever more desperate.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 26, 2017)

Im drunk..
Dont know if that helps


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 26, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Im drunk..
> Dont know if that helps


I stay that way, it does


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Jan 26, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> I stay that way, it does


If u drink before noon beer should be cheaper


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 26, 2017)

Mason Jar 92705 said:


> If u drink before noon beer should be cheaper


Beer? With a name like Mason jar you think beer? Nah, my drink and smoke comes in the same type of container

Edit: not really that picky, I'll drink anything


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 26, 2017)

I made a new drink over the weekend.
1part crown apple
1 part rumple mintz
1 part absinthe
I call it WTF was I thinking when I bought rumple mintz and absinthe.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 26, 2017)

i wish they sold real absinthe. i had the real thing once, and the shit they sell now is a pale, pale imitation.
i've had actual hallucinations twice in my life, once from peyote buttons, and once from absinthe.
the peyote was a lot more intense, but the absinthe didn't make me vomit several times


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 26, 2017)

i know theres probably a lot of stuff going on i don't know about right now, but theres a ton of work going on in the states, ever thought about coming home for a while?
hear theres going to be a big construction project starting up in texas soon


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 26, 2017)

Talking to people all over the fkn world....takes money to do anything unfortunately.


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Beer? With a name like Mason jar you think beer? Nah, my drink and smoke comes in the same type of container
> 
> Edit: not really that picky, I'll drink anything


I like things that are aged and best drunk in Crystal tumblers....slainte/prost/scholl/bottoms up/cheers and all that good shtuff.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 26, 2017)

DST said:


> I like things that are aged and best drunk in Crystal tumblers....slainte/prost/scholl/bottoms up/cheers and all that good shtuff.
> View attachment 3885660


A great beer belongs in a tall glass...


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 26, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> View attachment 3885837
> A great beer belongs in a tall glass...


Is that why they sell keystone in cans?


----------



## iHearAll (Jan 26, 2017)

mm


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2017)

Someone turned heater on in my room other day and it got over 90F in tents and th clone tent has all these new pistils that I am worried are nanners.

Not sure if new pistils come from heat stress or not.
All the plants have them and hey stand out way more in person as my phone camera isnt geat


----------



## Mohican (Jan 26, 2017)

All of the rich people are buying land in New Zealand 

http://www.stuff.co.nz/business/88705064/super-rich-americans-buying-land-in-new-zealand-as-bolthole-from-apocalypse


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2017)

Mohican said:


> All of the rich people are buying land in New Zealand
> 
> http://www.stuff.co.nz/business/88705064/super-rich-americans-buying-land-in-new-zealand-as-bolthole-from-apocalypse


Looks pretty there, what are super poor like me doing?
lol


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 26, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Someone turned heater on in my room other day and it got over 90F in tents and th clone tent has all these new pistils that I am worried are nanners.
> 
> Not sure if new pistils come from heat stress or not.
> All the plants have them and hey stand out way more in person as my phone camera isnt geat


Just looks like pistils to me maybe just a little foxtail action from the heat, I'd watch them but wouldn't stress too much


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Just looks like pistils to me maybe just a little foxtail action from the heat, I'd watch them but wouldn't stress too much


Def gonna watch em, the other tent didtn really do it this bad, but the clone tent was right next to the heater. Just one day 3-4 hours of 90F or so lol, but its across 4 strains that it happened


----------



## Mohican (Jan 26, 2017)

Stow away on their yacht!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2017)

Mohican said:


> Stow away on their yacht!


The Day After Tomorrow style!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> The Day After Tomorrow style!


I think the movie I was thinking of was "2012"


----------



## Bbcchance (Jan 26, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I think the movie I was thinking of was "2012"


I'd be more Woody from that movie than John


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> I'd be more Woody from that movie than John


Lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 26, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i wish they sold real absinthe. i had the real thing once, and the shit they sell now is a pale, pale imitation.
> i've had actual hallucinations twice in my life, once from peyote buttons, and once from absinthe.
> the peyote was a lot more intense, but the absinthe didn't make me vomit several times


LOL want some hallucinations get yourself some good ole Lucy, fuck that absynthe shite , top the Lucy off with some mushy tea and you'll be all set for the trip. 
Yeah I know there are projects coming up in the States, I am literally talking with people all over the world....And until something connects I'm in a corner because money is required to make every move, and the till is and has been dry. Anyway, didnt mean to be "short" about it, but sort of at the end of my rope so to speak...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 26, 2017)

DST said:


> I like things that are aged and best drunk in Crystal tumblers....slainte/prost/scholl/bottoms up/cheers and all that good shtuff.
> View attachment 3885660


When I used to drink quite a bit, Single malt Scotch was mine. But some good trappist beer will get me going too, or some good Danish Porter. I said it here before, but cant find the name now.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 26, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Looks pretty there, what are super poor like me doing?
> lol


Not doing anything as far as thats concerned. Thats what. I'm doing the same thing


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> When I used to drink quite a bit, Single malt Scotch was mine. But some good trappist beer will get me going too, or some good Danish Porter. I said it here before, but cant find the name now.


I like red wines also as well as those listed, but havent tried the porter


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Not doing anything as far as thats concerned. Thats what. I'm doing the same thing


I just lie here day after day thinking about what I want to do but cant.
the world is always changing and my day will come again to get out of bed and be able to be productive again


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 26, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I like red wines also as well as those listed, but havent tried the porter


Oh I love red wines , I would drink it in excess if it were around all the time, sort of glad its not lmao. I like white wine too, when its hot out, good for a seaside lunch


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 26, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I just lie here day after day thinking about what I want to do but cant.
> the world is always changing and my day will come again to get out of bed and be able to be productive again


You got the right attitude bro, it will come again!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 26, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I like red wines also as well as those listed, but havent tried the porter


That particular porter had a chocolate tinge, its a heavy beer, 3 pints and a hash/herb cone I would be fucking smashed lol


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Oh I love red wines , I would drink it in excess if it were around all the time, sort of glad its not lmao. I like white wine too, when its hot out, good for a seaside lunch


I buy a bottle every month or 2 but no more than that anymore


Vnsmkr said:


> You got the right attitude bro, it will come again!


I gotta stay positive or Ill go crazy


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> That particular porter had a chocolate tinge, its a heavy beer, 3 pints and a hash/herb cone I would be fucking smashed lol


I like 2 Below, has that chocolate aftertaste
https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/192/26542/


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 26, 2017)

Stayed at this little small boutique sort of hotel out in the country outside of copenhagen for 5 weeks (a few times), and stocked up on herb-hash the day I arrived at christiania. The beer was sold at the front desk . I was working for a Danish company at the time and they put us in that hotel.
https://hotelhillerod.dk/

I havent had any wine in some months. Yep gotta stay positive brother, its a fucking must!

This is the one I love, but I doubt its exported, maybe...http://www.herslevbryghus.dk/porter/


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Stayed at this little small boutique sort of hotel out in the country outside of copenhagen for 5 weeks (a few times), and stocked up on herb-hash the day I arrived at christiania. The beer was sold at the front desk . I was working for a Danish company at the time and they put us in that hotel.
> https://hotelhillerod.dk/
> 
> I havent had any wine in some months. Yep gotta stay positive brother, its a fucking must!
> ...


That sounds like a nice one I always liked darker beers, but Ilike (some) IPAs also


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 26, 2017)

Same here


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 26, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Is that why they sell keystone in cans?


Oh that's just nasty!

Y'all don't even know.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 26, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Oh that's just nasty!
> 
> Y'all don't even know.


LOL I thought the same thing hahahahaha. Your ears were ringing!


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 26, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> That particular porter had a chocolate tinge, its a heavy beer, 3 pints and a hash/herb cone I would be fucking smashed lol





Vnsmkr said:


> LOL I thought the same thing hahahahaha. Your ears were ringing!


I had an absolutely knock em dead raspberry brown ale tonight that just hit every note I love about beer; tangy, nutty, rich, smooth, caramel, fruity, even just a touch sweet. Simply amazing.

Such are the delights in the 'Silicon Valley' of beer brewing, lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 26, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I had an absolutely knock em dead raspberry brown ale tonight that just hit every note I love about beer; tangy, nutty, rich, smooth, caramel, fruity, even just a touch sweet. Simply amazing.
> 
> Such are the delights in the 'Silicon Valley' of beer brewing, lol
> View attachment 3885989


One day when we are both able to travel we should have a trip to Denmark , great beer and great hash all in the same place, different scenery than you are used to


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 26, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> One day when we are both able to travel we should have a trip to Denmark , great beer and great hash all in the same place, different scenery than you are used to


I'm down for the scenery and the food.

After all, there is plenty of great hash, great beer and crazy college girls right here!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 26, 2017)

And I happen to know my way around the place....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 26, 2017)

Yesterday afternoon I decided to take a trip into my mind so after the kids were asleep last night I was still prowling around the house in the dark smoking like a freight train, walking down the stairs in the pitch dark, when I stepped on a wood screw, jammed it in about 2 mm enough to get a few threads in. After I extracted it and stopped the bleeding, then when I was trying to find a bandaid the oscillating fan whacked my arm and that started bleeding. Yesterday was the first day of Chinese New Year holiday. If this was a New Year indication I am fucked. This morning the kids say they were playing yesterday and left that mfucking screw on the floor....


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yesterday afternoon I decided to take a trip into my mind so after the kids were asleep last night I was still prowling around the house in the dark smoking like a freight train, walking down the stairs in the pitch dark, when I stepped on a wood screw, jammed it in about 2 mm enough to get a few threads in. After I extracted it and stopped the bleeding, then when I was trying to find a bandaid the oscillating fan whacked my arm and that started bleeding. Yesterday was the first day of Chinese New Year holiday. If this was a New Year indication I am fucked. This morning the kids say they were playing yesterday and left that mfucking screw on the floor....


Damn that isnt good dude. Kids will do crazy shit.
My daughter broke a bowl and lef it on the floor and went to bed once and I stepped on it.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 26, 2017)

Luckily it wasnt a rusty nail that just slides in I guess , fortunate in that aspect. And I was so calm, because I was elevated. Just calmly hopped down the stairs on 1 leg and grabbed screw and yanked. Dumped a 1/2 bottle of povidone iodine and good to go.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Luckily it wasnt a rusty nail that just slides in I guess , fortunate in that aspect. And I was so calm, because I was elevated. Just calmly hopped down the stairs on 1 leg and grabbed screw and yanked. Dumped a 1/2 bottle of povidone iodine and good to go.


I had a nail go through foot before when I was 20. Climbing fence and board came off and I landed on it. Nail came out the top of foot lol


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 26, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I had a nail go through foot before when I was 20. Climbing fence and board came off and I landed on it. Nail came out the top of foot lol


Three more like that and we'd call you Jesus!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 26, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Three more like that and we'd call you Jesus!


I have had soooo many accidents in my life I likely have been pierced all over at least once


----------



## TWS (Jan 27, 2017)

I have seen some serious 16 penny framing gun accidents being in the trades . I had a friend I can remember him sticking his self at least three different times walking plate and nailing freeze blocks . A flesh stick just sounds so much different than wood . Lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 27, 2017)

So if I had a few more screws I could be HAY SEUS lmao, this shitty bush weed is strong anyway


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 27, 2017)

TWS said:


> I have seen some serious 16 penny framing gun accidents being in the trades . I had a friend I can remember him sticking his self at least three different times walking plate and nailing freeze blocks . A flesh stick just sounds so much different than wood . Lol


I shot a finishing an 18G brad into my knuckle like 6-7 years ago building a speaker box.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 27, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yesterday afternoon I decided to take a trip into my mind so after the kids were asleep last night I was still prowling around the house in the dark smoking like a freight train, walking down the stairs in the pitch dark, when I stepped on a wood screw, jammed it in about 2 mm enough to get a few threads in. After I extracted it and stopped the bleeding, then when I was trying to find a bandaid the oscillating fan whacked my arm and that started bleeding. Yesterday was the first day of Chinese New Year holiday. If this was a New Year indication I am fucked. This morning the kids say they were playing yesterday and left that mfucking screw on the floor....


Do you have access to tetnus injections man? I'd suggest getting one if you arent up to date with them!! 



ttystikk said:


> Three more like that and we'd call you Jesus!


Fuck I LOL'd at this....a lot


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 27, 2017)

eastcoastmo said:


> Do you have access to tetnus injections man? I'd suggest getting one if you arent up to date with them!!
> 
> 
> Fuck I LOL'd at this....a lot


I get them regularly , but I think I am past due.
The time they last get cut in half every time you get punctured I have heard.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 27, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I get them regularly , but I think I am past due.
> The time they last get cut in half every time you get punctured I have heard.


Yeah, ours are every 5 years until your 16, then every 10 years!
I cut myself pretty badly when I was doing research on the GBR putting settling plates down, had to get a few shots for that one!!


----------



## pineappleman420 (Jan 27, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I get them regularly , but I think I am past due.
> The time they last get cut in half every time you get punctured I have heard.


There every 10 years... but they are doing 5 year ones now... def don't want to get that shit


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm not worried about it bro, didnt go in that far, loaded up with iodine soon after. just a stick as far as Im concerned . My shots are up to date anyway


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 27, 2017)

maybe I have it already lol


----------



## WV: Jetson (Jan 27, 2017)

You don't really need a tetanus shot if any of the following _*didn't*_ occur: the puncture wound didn't bleed, or, you were walking in animal manure or a heavy shit/dirt combo when the puncture occurred. Or what punctured you was rusty, dirty and shitty. It's another allopathic fallacy that every puncture wound ends with tetanus...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 27, 2017)

Those are about the only times I would go get a shot Jetson , trampling through shit barefooted or rusty nails


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 27, 2017)

So yesterday was sorting through and checking everything over and have got some whiteflies fucking with me. Since everything is closed here for the next week due to Chinese New Year I just mixed up a water bottle with a teaspoon of LAB, couple drops of dish soap, small squeeze of aloe meat/juice. Little cunts were even getting on the youngest seedlings already so everything up there got a foliar bath. This morning everything looks better for it.

The 6 week plants above are a bit mixed up where they are planted but what I ended up with are:

1 x Karma Headbanger (4th plant from left)
2 x Karma OG (1st 2 plants all the way on left)
2 x Karma 24k White Gold (3rd & 5th plant from left)
2 x Homegrown Natural Wonders Quantum Kush (tallest, 6th & 8th from left)
2 x Sincity Sinfully Sour (planted with sour mango tree 9 & 10)
1 x Blue Shiva x Blue Shark (7 from left)
1 x HSO Green Crack (by itself in ceramic ~5 gal pot)

And the males
1 x Karma Headbanger
1 x Karma OG
2 x HNW Quantum Kush
1 x SC Sinfully Sour

Seedlings which are now growing like fuck are:

5 x Blue Shark (6, but 1 yet to pop) (@eastcoastmo ) - Blue cups top row
7 x Bodhi Clusterfunk x Bodhi Open pollination male (@DonBrennon ) - Row 2 and the first 2 square 1/3 gallon pots
8 x SC Blue Lime Pie x TGA Chernobyl (me) - the other four, 1/3 gallon pots plus the 4 cups behind them
4 x Greenman Organics Moonrocker F2 - Row 3
4 x Greenman Organics Sourkaberry - Row 4


----------



## pineappleman420 (Jan 27, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> So yesterday was sorting through and checking everything over and have got some whiteflies fucking with me. Since everything is closed here for the next week due to Chinese New Year I just mixed up a water bottle with a teaspoon of LAB, couple drops of dish soap, small squeeze of aloe meat/juice. Little cunts were even getting on the youngest seedlings already so everything up there got a foliar bath. This morning everything looks better for it.
> 
> The 6 week plants above are a bit mixed up where they are planted but what I ended up with are:
> 
> ...


Looks like paradise to me...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 27, 2017)

pineappleman420 said:


> Looks like paradise to me...


That it is


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 27, 2017)

Nice Vns!
So many strains to work with will make a great variety and different smoke every day of the wek


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks guys. Yep, should have some nice little plants. Have been experimenting for the last week, kicking lights on for 3 hours at sundown so hopefully they will reveg, just pre-flowered for now, and they will keep growing before I want them to flower.
http://s1268.photobucket.com/user/vnsmkr/slideshow/


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 28, 2017)

Damn, looks good up there! I wish I had that much space. I think every grower always wants more space tho.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks bro. its 15x10 each tiled on both sides. Not all wide open accessible though. Where Mary is most sun and best hidden...


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 28, 2017)

Did you have to learn the hard way about the chicken wire to keep the birds out? I could see u going up to the roof looking down at the seedlings and saying something like u gotta be fucking kidding me.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 28, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Did you have to learn the hard way about the chicken wire to keep the birds out? I could see u going up to the roof looking down at the seedlings and saying something like u gotta be fucking kidding me.


Yeah more than once


----------



## sandhill larry (Jan 28, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> I think it comes down to we know 100% who the mother is. Offspring is a "hope it was mine" if ur the father...lol.
> 
> I believe the Jewish religion works the same way. Its passed down from the mother not the farther.


So does all the Native American Tribes. I have a direct blood line to Polly Parrot, an important lady in the Creek Indian tribe, but it is thru my father, so. . . .


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 28, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yeah more than once


It's funny alot of us are really in tune with nature and such and we forget to factor in simple equations like birds and squirrels. I have squirrels to deal with. They have ripped out so many vegetables of mine. The squirrels and i currently have a love hate relationship!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 28, 2017)

Turns out they like cannabis seedlings, go figure, tasty....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 28, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> It's funny alot of us are really in tune with nature and such and we forget to factor in simple equations like birds and squirrels. I have squirrels to deal with. They have ripped out so many vegetables of mine. The squirrels and i currently have a love hate relationship!


Before I planted enough mustard and leafy lettuce in the back and they would roll in that shit and leave my herbs alone...need to get some more of those seeds


----------



## sandhill larry (Jan 28, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Sorry to burst your little health bubble but Nutella is the shit brother lmao. I'll eat that shit with a spoon straight out the jar.


Try it with a little honey and semi sweet chocolate chips. I had a bowl of it last night. I had it ate before my coffee maker finished dripping. I couldn't wait.


----------



## sandhill larry (Jan 28, 2017)

Your plants are looking good Vn.


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 28, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> Try it with a little honey and semi sweet chocolate chips. I had a bowl of it last night. I had it ate before my coffee maker finished dripping. I couldn't wait.


Damn that does sound good. Maybe add some peanuts or something crunchy too.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks Larry keeping me busy


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 28, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Damn that does sound good. Maybe add some peanuts or something crunchy too.


Cashews pistachios almonds . This shit got me thinking of peanut brittle and pralines...2 of my favorites


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 28, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Cashews pistachios almonds . This shit got me thinking of peanut brittle and pralines...2 of my favorites


All that shit is good. Cashew brittle would be bomb right now. I been eating these hand made hard candies I found at my mom's they are addictive.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 28, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> All that shit is good. Cashew brittle would be bomb right now. I been eating these hand made hard candies I found at my mom's they are addictive.


CNY here right now and brittle is a favorite, little bit different than the one there, but good nonetheless. I could fuck up some pralines right now, pure fucking sugar rush


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 29, 2017)

Funny I was telling my brother about nutella and he said the same thing about it being linked to cancer. He is more in tune with the medical world being a nurse and all. I was just surprised and thought it was a California thing. Sorry @bassman999, I guess I should have remembered u eat pretty healthy and are in tune with the nutritional stuff way more so than I.


----------



## sandhill larry (Jan 29, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Funny I was telling my brother about nutella and he said the same thing about it being linked to cancer. He is more in tune with the medical world being a nurse and all. I was just surprised and thought it was a California thing. Sorry @bassman999, I guess I should have remembered u eat pretty healthy and are in tune with the nutritional stuff way more so than I.


I remember seeing that on the news one night as I was walking through the room. {I gave up the news 8 years ago. Best thing I have ever done} I figured if it was real bad, it would be off the shelves. I used to buy it for my Mamma, so I picked up a jar for myself. I do like it, but I'm guessing it has a shit ton of calories, just like peanut butter, so I eat it infrequently.


----------



## pineappleman420 (Jan 29, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Funny I was telling my brother about nutella and he said the same thing about it being linked to cancer. He is more in tune with the medical world being a nurse and all. I was just surprised and thought it was a California thing. Sorry @bassman999, I guess I should have remembered u eat pretty healthy and are in tune with the nutritional stuff way more so than I.


Very high in sugars is why I don't eat it. But it does taste great


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 29, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> Funny I was telling my brother about nutella and he said the same thing about it being linked to cancer. He is more in tune with the medical world being a nurse and all. I was just surprised and thought it was a California thing. Sorry @bassman999, I guess I should have remembered u eat pretty healthy and are in tune with the nutritional stuff way more so than I.


I dont eat as healthy as I did, being stuck in bed kinda ruins that.
Kinda pricey to eat right, but it might improve my health. It was normal for me to eat well when I was in the gym, I mean who is gonna devote their life to fitness and then go home and eat boxed mac-n-cheese?
Hopefully one day Ill look like my avatar again!!! right now I look in the mirror and dont recognize the guy staring back at me.


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2017)

Proper peanut butter is not bad for you.
As for nuttella....nom nom.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 29, 2017)

DST said:


> Proper peanut butter is not bad for you.
> As for nuttella....nom nom.


Hell yeah!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 29, 2017)

DST said:


> Proper peanut butter is not bad for you.
> As for nuttella....nom nom.


Local store has a machine where you pour in almond or peanuts and select grind and pure butter comes out


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Local store has a machine where you pour in almond or peanuts and select grind and pure butter comes out


That sounds awesome.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 29, 2017)

DST said:


> That sounds awesome.


The almond butter comes out too thick to spread on bread, but tastes amazing.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 29, 2017)

Started feeding Alaska Fish few days ago. They got fish and LAB. Veges got a shot of tomato food.


----------



## Justin-case (Jan 29, 2017)

TWS said:


> I have seen some serious 16 penny framing gun accidents being in the trades . I had a friend I can remember him sticking his self at least three different times walking plate and nailing freeze blocks . A flesh stick just sounds so much different than wood . Lol



Your are not in the trades, and your freind is a dumbass. A real framer will hand nail freeze blocks, avoiding accidents like your freind's, and saving time dragging hose around the roof.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 29, 2017)

What the fuck is that buddy? @Justin-case And I'm not being rude, but don't know what that refers to?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 29, 2017)

*Please don't post anything related to politics or religion on this thread. Thanks*


----------



## elektrician (Jan 30, 2017)

DST said:


> Proper peanut butter is not bad for you.
> As for nuttella....nom nom.


pb PLUS nutella!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 30, 2017)

elektrician said:


> pb PLUS nutella!


plus chocolate plus weed, win win win win


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 30, 2017)

The plants look like they digged that feeding. I like that Alaska fish, I usually grab a bottle from home depot for the girls in veg. It stinks kinda but it's more of a sweet smell like good compost with a fishy note lol. The plants seem to love it tho. It lowers the shit out of the ph with my water. I usually have to add a touch of ph up when I use Alaska fish. Overall I like that stuff alot.


----------



## mushroom head (Jan 30, 2017)

I ditched Alaskan fish fert and started brewing alfalfa tea. 22$ bag of alfalfa lasts two seasons!


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 30, 2017)

mushroom head said:


> I ditched Alaskan fish fert and started brewing alfalfa tea. 22$ bag of alfalfa lasts two seasons!


If you know anyone with horses or cows or a farm for that matter just buy a bail of alfalfa. Farmer might charge 5 bucks for a 40 to 50 lb bail.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 30, 2017)

mushroom head said:


> I ditched Alaskan fish fert and started brewing alfalfa tea. 22$ bag of alfalfa lasts two seasons!


I'd do both. Plants love fish. I'd add kelp too if I had it.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 30, 2017)

I stopped fucking with teas....keep it simple stupid. Might make some comfrey tea though I have it growing....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 30, 2017)

http://www.beeculture.com/bees-and-cannabis/


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 30, 2017)

jrock420 said:


> The plants look like they digged that feeding. I like that Alaska fish, I usually grab a bottle from home depot for the girls in veg. It stinks kinda but it's more of a sweet smell like good compost with a fishy note lol. The plants seem to love it tho. It lowers the shit out of the ph with my water. I usually have to add a touch of ph up when I use Alaska fish. Overall I like that stuff alot.


Alaska fish also goes good in a tea brewed for a few days, it really gets the stink and foam going. If you're into making teas it works well that way too. I just got away from brewing teas. Seemed like it was more of a pita to keep brewers going than the positive influence it had on the plants. Recently a good friend on another forum also said get alfalfa as it was the 1 thing you would want to add.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 30, 2017)

Happy to say that after the bath a few days ago, Im not seeing anymore of those cunt white flies on my plants, I checked them all this morning and did some due diligence with some water pressure anyway


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 31, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Alaska fish also goes good in a tea brewed for a few days, it really gets the stink and foam going. If you're into making teas it works well that way too. I just got away from brewing teas. Seemed like it was more of a pita to keep brewers going than the positive influence it had on the plants. Recently a good friend on another forum also said get alfalfa as it was the 1 thing you would want to add.


That's why I just stick to recharge once a week. Damn near the same benefits at brewing a tea but way easier. I don't have the room to be brewing teas. I will be brewing alfalfa tho once I move out since I get it for free from the farm.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 31, 2017)

These bitches been flaunting their shit today lol seducing me to take pictures


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 31, 2017)

Last few runs here tbh I been skimping on feeding only feeding when they show they need it, but this rd I'm trying to get on a schedule feeding three times a week (Alaska fish, aloe, coconut water, bs molasses in small qtys) and doing what is called making it rain twice a week with water only. Every feeding they will also get LAB and also foliared twice a week up until flower with LAB, aloe, molasses. For a week now have been kicking on light at night for 3 hrs at dusk giving them some 14 hr days. Nothing definite yet but they are definitely growing into their homes. Also got some compost am working on in a few different containers so will be putting that to use.


----------



## mushroom head (Jan 31, 2017)

I've always wondered why you never ran an extension cord with a light bulb to keep them in veg. I couldn't deal with every plant auto flowering


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 31, 2017)

When you start shit every month it doesn't really matter . I only have one area I can really work with as well....I can't flower in the back due to neighbors...sort of logistics. Gonna have to move some vegging plants to back when I want to flower...


----------



## mushroom head (Jan 31, 2017)

True I'm used to one harvest a year


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 31, 2017)

My goal is perpetual.


----------



## mushroom head (Jan 31, 2017)

That's mine as well. Indoor is rocking hard right now with a 6x4x6 tent and 600watt hps. Have three cherry pies, two kool-aid smiles, and one snow pig in bloom!


----------



## jrock420 (Jan 31, 2017)

Damn the plants really taking off. I always get that lush green with the Alaska fish too! 

Perpetual is the way I roll harvest once a month. Having the space to grow outdoor and indoor is tits tho. It's free and all u gotta do is plant/pest management. I really wish I could do some outdoor. I did one tiny one 2 years ago I kept trained down on the ground next to my compost. It would've done awesome had I of let it flourish and not trimmed it to one lead....I don't like having neighbors. I got one fat ass bud off it before October frost hit.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 31, 2017)

I am working on getting myself perpetual now as well.
6 seedlings popped and potted Critical Skunk and Sour Cherry, the Franks Gift seeds wont pop and look white and premature. Ill find something else for use as CBD. I have some FG crosses, but not sure if they will be high CBD still.


----------



## BushMaster15 (Jan 31, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> These bitches been flaunting their shit today lol seducing me to take pictures
> 
> View attachment 3889536 View attachment 3889537 View attachment 3889538 View attachment 3889539


Beautiful garden!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 31, 2017)

BushMaster15 said:


> Beautiful garden!


Thanks


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2017)

Perhaps space is tight, but as a suggestion, make a small box out there and stick a light in it, put your seedlings in there when it gets dark to give them a bit of extra sun time. Then when you transplant them into your buckets/trays they will already be established, I would bet you'll get bigger plants (however, I know stealth is also a consideration of yours so not sure what would benefit you more). Few bits eh wid an' a wee bit eh lecky an' yull be gid tae go!

Oh, and the rooftops looking tres happy!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 1, 2017)

@DST I have an overhead light on at night now for an extra 3-4 hours. Yeah I have the tent inside but dont have any cash yet to put lights in it, neither to build a box now . All in the plans but money has to come first


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 1, 2017)

I don't really GAF about stealth but back patio is off limits to flowering plants. That's what limits me atm. Once tent running will just cycle from inside to outside no biggie and they will be biggie


----------



## DankBudzzz (Feb 1, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I am working on getting myself perpetual now as well.
> 6 seedlings popped and potted Critical Skunk and Sour Cherry, the Franks Gift seeds wont pop and look white and premature. Ill find something else for use as CBD. I have some FG crosses, but not sure if they will be high CBD still.View attachment 3890380


Bmgnoot was giftung some barefoot doctors which are 10 percent CBD I just popped three, hoping they will combat the anxiety I've been getting from my indica heavy strains


----------



## DankBudzzz (Feb 1, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> I don't really GAF about stealth but back patio is off limits to flowering plants. That's what limits me atm. Once tent running will just cycle from inside to outside no biggie and they will be biggie


Just curious as to what the laws are like in your area, Vietnam? I thought they were pretty hardcore down there. Everything looks great can you grow year round outdoors?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 1, 2017)

Nah. Obviously the wool is pulled though because everyone thinks that. Year round if you can get out of the downpours and wind during wet season.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 1, 2017)

I would appreciate you not using key words like vi*tn*m though. The way this fukn forum works is it links key words on Google search...I don't so much like being linked that easy if you dig


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks on the compliments. Things are moving along well


----------



## pineappleman420 (Feb 1, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> I would appreciate you not using key words like vi*tn*m though. The way this fukn forum works is it links key words on Google search...I don't so much like being linked that easy if you dig


loose lips sink ships


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 1, 2017)

People don't get that, but most don't understand how this site works either....Some FNG a while back came on and started identifying all these places by name. Ripped him a new one, he hasnt posted anything since


----------



## pineappleman420 (Feb 1, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> People don't get that, but most don't understand how this site works either....Some FNG a while back came on and started identifying all these places by name. Ripped him a new one, he hasnt posted anything since


thats why when i was back home i never posted just came on and educated myself... to much to risk with the kids and all i have... Only got signed up after years so i could view pics lol... now i hope im in a better place so i can conversate and give my input now.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 1, 2017)

Today was feeding day again. Since most everything is in promix with only a small portion of recycled soil everything except seedlings got some all purpose food today including LAB. Then in the evening all the plants got foliared with Water + LAB + Molasses + Aloe.


----------



## sandhill larry (Feb 1, 2017)

Looking good. Vn. The extra light should get you a little more growth before they flower.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks Larry. They better do what I want till I flower them, will see. They are on roughly 14/10


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 1, 2017)

they should reveg...youngest seedlings won't be effected anyway so they should keep climbing...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 1, 2017)

I


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 1, 2017)

Lol, saw this and certainly its appropriate in this day and age. They need to have some more of that STFU coffee


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 2, 2017)

Good evening


----------



## DankBudzzz (Feb 2, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> I would appreciate you not using key words like vi*tn*m though. The way this fukn forum works is it links key words on Google search...I don't so much like being linked that easy if you dig


My bad the only reason I knew that is because I've seen you post it before so I didn't think it was a big deal


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 2, 2017)

Its not until people start doing searches on Google that aren't related to cannabis and then this starts popping up. Would rather avoid that. That's why this thread isn't called a rt in nam.....


----------



## getawaymountain (Feb 3, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> IView attachment 3891017
> View attachment 3891018View attachment 3891021View attachment 3891023View attachment 3891025


looking good there


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 3, 2017)

getawaymountain said:


> looking good there


Appreciate it brother, still shucking some fkn whiteflies, about to hit em in a bit


----------



## getawaymountain (Feb 3, 2017)

im just harvesting the seeders that are done all will be in the next 2 weeks hope you have a good season over there


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 3, 2017)

Looking good on your side. Hope its going good for ya'll too. Its gonna be busy here, so that's good.


----------



## greencropper (Feb 3, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Lol, saw this and certainly its appropriate in this day and age. They need to have some more of that STFU coffee


that Gene Simmons is one lucky dude not getting throat cancer from all the clambake he has supposed to have ate huh?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 3, 2017)

Im out of touch @greencropper no idea what you are talking about, I havent tuned in to any sort of news in a long time. Dont tell me, Im quite happy knowing about my own chaos, and thats enough without others


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 3, 2017)

I was still seeing a few whiteflies fucking about when I brushed against the plants so they all got hosed this evening with a strong dose (2 tbs) of chili sauce (coupla mouth burners) mixed with water and a few drops of soap + some LAB in the spray bottle. Fuck off cunts


----------



## DonBrennon (Feb 3, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> I was still seeing a few whiteflies fucking about when I brushed against the plants so they all got hosed this evening with a strong dose (2 tbs) of chili sauce (coupla mouth burners) mixed with water and a few drops of soap + some LAB in the spray bottle. Fuck off cunts


Go get em' VN, LOL.............I'm battling fruit fly ATM, not a pest as such but bloody annoying. I've found that they're extremely partial to the same wine I'm addicted to. So my grow room is now covered in empty wine bottles with pierced lids and they're working great, only been doing it a few days and I've already noticed the numbers significantly reduced....................gotta cut down on the wine though, blew work out today cos' I nailed 2 bottles while re-potting my seedlings last night. Gonna have to go in on Sunday instead now to drag the time back.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 3, 2017)

lol I love some fucking wine, but that costs money


----------



## DonBrennon (Feb 3, 2017)

What do you reckon to this shit VN? powdered fish hydrolysate???????? Could be handy to have around if I ever need a little boost of N-P and micros

http://onlineshop.aabaits.co.uk/bait-product/Fishmeal Pre-digested (enzyme treated)/

Edit..........I have made my own fish hydrolysate twice, too feckin messy for my likin


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 3, 2017)

Not sure about that one. Never thought about using anything made for bait but says 80% water soluble. Might be OK. I just keep a couple bottles around of liquid for that reason.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 3, 2017)

I. So ficken drunk i cant eneb commpteehend wateakes me


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 3, 2017)

We cant either comprehend, lmao


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 3, 2017)

greencropper said:


> there's an epidemic of men getting throat cancer from growling out womans furburgers(clambake), apparently its the same virus that causes ovarian cancer that is present in the vag, Mr Simmons being famous for performing orally to that area of countless lassies!


Link to the study cited??


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 3, 2017)

If I die from eating pussy I go out happy


----------



## sandhill larry (Feb 3, 2017)

greencropper said:


> lol..i thought that until my neighbor died of throat cancer...not a nice way to go, but theres the vaccine now so just make sure the girl has had the jab & its happy days!


My cousin's husband has been fighting throat cancer for a couple years now. He has just got to where he can eat some solid food again. I'm sure he ate some pussy in his time, but he also smoked and drank whiskey, two of the leading causes of throat cancer.


----------



## sandhill larry (Feb 3, 2017)

greencropper said:


> what i saw of my neighbor before he died it was like he was choking to death...yucks! but yeah we all gotta die of something & if i got it the same way as him then a handful of powerful tabs would have to be on the menu!


It's not pretty.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 3, 2017)

greencropper said:


> ohhh gawd...it was just a bit part on the evening news about 2yrs ago
> http://ohnblog.com/newohnblog/2011/10/05/vagina-causes-more-throat-cancer-in-men-than-smoking-cigarettes-scientists-say-women-put-a-hit-out-on-these-scientists/
> https://pursuenatural.wordpress.com/2013/06/05/can-oral-sex-cause-throat-cancer/



Thanks for going to the trouble to find this for me!

Throw it on the pile of things that can kill me...

Not gonna stop me from muff diving.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## ttystikk (Feb 3, 2017)

greencropper said:


> thats it bro, what sort of life would it be being monk like? its a fine balance of indulging & weighing the things that bring us pleasure yet tox us at the same time


A healthy lifestyle is the first priority. Then one can weather occasional indulgences with relative impunity. 

All things in moderation! ...moderation included!


----------



## eddy600 (Feb 3, 2017)

Mike Douglas claimed it happened to him,his wife wasn't to happy about the publicity


----------



## sandhill larry (Feb 3, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> Mike Douglas claimed it happened to him,his wife wasn't to happy about the publicity


I remember that. It was pretty funny at the time. Maybe not to her though.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 3, 2017)

Aint no fucking ovarian cancer passed on by eating pussy.....I've not even read anymore, but Im educated enough to not believe that bullshit. Get aids from shaking hands too huh. LMAO


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 3, 2017)

Don't want throat cancer, well don't smoke fucking cancer sticks for one and don't be pouring poision down your gullet for 2. Don't put any tobacco in your mouth of any kind 3. Sure there are a few other things NOT to do, but they don't include not eating pussy I know that


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 3, 2017)

I believe thats a load of misinformation but anyway some people believe that shat , not I


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 3, 2017)

http://www.vacfacts.info/the-real-history-of-modern-medicine.html


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 3, 2017)

cancers are linked to the shit that is allowed into our bodies, that and exposure to things in our daily lives which are deemed normally safe, because they make money for someone hand over fist....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 3, 2017)

Anyway, those are *MY* beliefs. Im not interested in arguing about it, thats just what I believe....


----------



## Javadog (Feb 3, 2017)

I do believe that viruses can cause cancer and that some cancers are
known to come from viruses.

Now, if the specific species of virus is generally found in the holiest of holies,
then how it got to where the cancer was found is the only debatable issue.

(seems pretty obvious, even if it seems ridiculous)


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 3, 2017)

All I can say is, stay away from tainted pussy and definitely don't be down with a straw. Sorry guys can we have some pictures of some flowers or hash? This type of shit bores me to be honest, Im here for the plants


----------



## sandhill larry (Feb 3, 2017)

BS X BS


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 3, 2017)

@eastcoastmo pretty eh ^


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 3, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Sorry guys can we have some pictures of some flowers or hash? This type of shit bores me to be honest, Im here for the plants


Psycho Killer


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dog


----------



## David Boggs (Feb 4, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> lol I love some fucking wine, but that costs money


make your own wine cheep and its beater and stronger then what any store sells.I have 70 gallon working off for the second time now.I cant wait till it dun.sence lastsummer me and friends have drank over 100 gallon or wine but I have lots of friends that love my wine..


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

David Boggs said:


> make your own wine cheep and its beater and stronger then what any store sells.I have 70 gallon working off for the second time now.I cant wait till it dun.sence lastsummer me and friends have drank over 100 gallon or wine but I have lots of friends that love my wine..


Send me a good recipe


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 4, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> BS X BS


Oh damn man, not sure whats goin on but I canne see it capitain!! Pic isnt coming up for some reason...


----------



## David Boggs (Feb 4, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Send me a good recipe


What are you going to mash in as in how many gallon at a time and I will?What kind of berrys or fruit do you got there to make wine out of?Always use fast acking bread yeast for reg, wine yeast kills the acole at about 6-8 percent and we like ares stronger.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

Reckon I would start smaller. 5-10 gallons at a time. I can get any berries and fruit imaginable . I like strong, fck losing that strength


----------



## David Boggs (Feb 4, 2017)

HERE we can buy food grade 6 gallon buckets for 2.50 that's been used 1 time made out of plastic with lids on them,YOU can buy bubblers cheep off the net 12 for 20.00 and drill a hole in top of the lide to put the bublers in and it lets the pressure off.makes dam good wine that way but onley about 5 gallon per bucket.now I got two 30 gallon working off and two 6 gallon buckets all most dun for the second time working them.it tasted great the first time worked but the second time it will be killer.also the older wine gets the beater it is with age just like wiskey..


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 4, 2017)

David Boggs said:


> What are you going to mash in as in how many gallon at a time and I will?What kind of berrys or fruit do you got there to make wine out of?Always use fast acking bread yeast for reg, wine yeast kills the acole at about 6-8 percent and we like ares stronger.


Ok I'm taking notes.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

I can get food grade buckets and lids, that would be easiest to use I think for me. Im sure easy to get larger size too, up to around 30 gal


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

What sort of bubbler you talking about, just air stones?


----------



## David Boggs (Feb 4, 2017)

mash 2 gallon of berrys up and 15 pounds of suger and 1 pack of bread yeast.put that in your bucket but first boil the water to dissolve the suger first befor adding berrys of fruit.leave it two inches from the top so it don't work over if you don't have bubblers to use in your lids and if no bubblers leave the lids just loose laying on top or it will blow up when it starts working off.when it stops working add 10 moor pounds or 15 pounds and work it again.be carful and don't lick your eyes out when you drink it LOL.same way you make brandy moonshine but on a bigger scall and run it thrue the still.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

How long does it usually take to work off?


----------



## David Boggs (Feb 4, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> What sort of bubbler you talking about, just air stones?


no.I cant rember there true name but I will look at mine in the morning and tell you there real name so you can order them.there cheep I just got 12 new ones in last week.onley about 20.00 that was even shipping on them.there used to keep the bucket sealed up and you drill a hole in the lid put the bubbler in and then put water in it and it bubbles when its working to let the pressure off so it don't blow up.i know my writing is hard to read for I worked and stoped going to school in the 7th grad to make wiskey and grow pot back in them days.had to make a living at a young age.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

Fukn funny, don't lick your eyelids out, lol. Ha ha ha. A few months ago I went to the local shop to grab a few odds and ends and they handed me a bag of stuff for free, which was some cheap ass wine, cookies, and shit. Well, I hadnt drank anything in a while and it fucked me right up (well I did drink 3 bottles in one afternoon) and I also had some edibles that day. That night I sort of came to and I was screaming at the kids for hiding my phone when it was right in front of me. They both were going, ba's crazy, whats he on. I proceeded to apologize immensely for being a fkn idiot. Yeah I won't lick my eyelids next time


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

David Boggs said:


> no.I cant rember there true name but I will look at mine in the morning and tell you there real name so you can order them.there cheep I just got 12 new ones in last week.onley about 20.00 that was even shipping on them.there used to keep the bucket sealed up and you drill a hole in the lid put the bubbler in and then put water in it and it bubbles when its working to let the pressure off so it don't blow up.i know my writing is hard to read for I worked and stoped going to school in the 7th grad to make wiskey and grow pot back in them days.had to make a living at a young age.


I understand what you write dont worry


----------



## David Boggs (Feb 4, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> How long does it usually take to work off?


depends on how much suger you use.the moor suger you use the higher proff it is.moor suger used the longer it take but it will give you a beater buze.we like it strong.one glass and you get a buzz two big glass and you find the couch.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

I don't put alot of credence into spelling of words, we all know that don't mean shit....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

How long does it take to work off for you using 15 and 15?


----------



## David Boggs (Feb 4, 2017)

4-5 weeks.


----------



## David Boggs (Feb 4, 2017)

I got two 6 gallon buckets working that's the first time it took them 4 weeks then the second time I mashed them back I had to much wine to drink and peach brandy and put no telling how much suger in them and they been working the second round sence 10-14-16 dam I took one lide off and me and a friend tasted it and I think it will be the beast I ever made.the friend wounted to strain it and drink it then but I told him NO BECALS if you drink it befor it works off it will give you the shits.it will be strong and good should be dun very soon.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

Sounds good. What berries do you use? Gonna try this when I can get some supplies. Thats even difficult right now, but I'll get there


----------



## David Boggs (Feb 4, 2017)

black berrys and ealderberrys I froze 3 big deepfreecers full to use this winter pluse my buddey frozer me two freezers full of peaches and apples.i use all that to make brandey wiskey and my wine and start soon as the berrys get ripe.i pick the berrys wild on my own farm and grow my own fruit orchard and I hope this year I get a good pear crop for last summer I had no pears to use.


----------



## David Boggs (Feb 4, 2017)

does it cost a lot to live where you do?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

David Boggs said:


> does it cost a lot to live where you do?


shit no!! cheap as fuck man. if I were in the US right now we would have been homeless long fkn time ago....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

love some damn blackberries, will see what I can get around now. lots of tropical fruits as you can imagine, black cherries would be good too, can get them pretty cheap


----------



## David Boggs (Feb 4, 2017)

if i could afford it and could get my girlfriend of 15 years to move there i would love to live there.


----------



## David Boggs (Feb 4, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> love some damn blackberries, will see what I can get around now. lots of tropical fruits as you can imagine, black cherries would be good too, can get them pretty cheap


black cherrys make my favorate wine.you will love it made from cherrys.


----------



## David Boggs (Feb 4, 2017)

we could onley find a few cherrys this year for the dam birds eat them as fast as they get ripe.this year we are going to put nets over my friends cherry trees so we can make my favorate wine.onley made 4 gallone of cherry wine this past summer and it was drank in 2-3 days.


----------



## David Boggs (Feb 4, 2017)

good night talk to you later.you and your family take care.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

David Boggs said:


> if i could afford it and could get my girlfriend of 15 years to move there i would love to live there.


We been in the same house since my youngest was born 7 years ago, 700 dollars/mo for a 4 br/5.5ba/4 story fully furnished house. I plan to buy it when I am back to work (130k usd). Food and everything you need is cheap as and its fresh. Housing can be much cheaper too, you can get a nice 2 br place for about 300 a month; we got a large place bc the whole family stays here at some point and I have office in the house


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

Today was feed again day, the older plants got a larger dose of alaska fish + LAB whereas the babies got their first feed of fish and LAB today too. Obviously not gonna get the babies on food 3 times a week, but will gradually bump it up. Also foliared with water + LAB + superhot chili powder (@ruby fruit) + couple drops dish soap. Not only did I foliar them but I bathed them in it with my hands. Even after a shower I can still feel it on my hands . Those fucking whiteflies better fuck off after that dunk


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 4, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Today was feed again day, the older plants got a larger dose of alaska fish + LAB whereas the babies got their first feed of fish and LAB today too. Obviously not gonna get the babies on food 3 times a week, but will gradually bump it up. Also foliared with water + LAB + superhot chili powder (@ruby fruit) + couple drops dish soap. Not only did I foliar them but I bathed them in it with my hands. Even after a shower I can still feel it on my hands . Those fucking whiteflies better fuck off after that dunk


Funny you mentioned that my wifes making a homemade remedy for me to hit the chilli plants with tomorrow


----------



## DonBrennon (Feb 4, 2017)

I believe the 'bubbler' being discussed is simply an airlock to keep things anaerobic and release co2. My folks used to brew their own wine and always had 2 demijohn's running, the bubbler/airlock went through a rubber bung at the top of the bottle. My favourites were peach and elderberry, hmmmm, reminding me of my youth, lmfao

This is something I'm gonna start doing above my wormbins in my grow room...........think of all the extra co2 I'll be getting from both


----------



## sandhill larry (Feb 4, 2017)

David Boggs said:


> make your own wine cheep and its beater and stronger then what any store sells.I have 70 gallon working off for the second time now.I cant wait till it dun.sence lastsummer me and friends have drank over 100 gallon or wine but I have lots of friends that love my wine..


I grew up with a fellow who made the best Fox-grape wine you have every drank. Also make Brandy from it. Some good stuff.


----------



## sandhill larry (Feb 4, 2017)

Sister and BIL makes wine and beer. I'm a non drinker these days, so haven't tasted it, but everyone says it's good. Also a cousin made a few bottles of kumquat {as well as elderberry and some other fruit} wine this year.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> Sister and BIL makes wine and beer. I'm a non drinker these days, so haven't tasted it, but everyone says it's good. Also a cousin made a few bottles of kumquat {as well as elderberry and some other fruit} wine this year.


Kumquat tree looking pretty scraggly here, won't be much fruits there this year


----------



## sandhill larry (Feb 4, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Kumquat tree looking pretty scraggly here, won't be much fruits there this year


It was an off year from my citrus crop as well. Folks all around me had a bumper year though.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

Well Star Fruits just started multiplying and avocado tree is actually greening up and growing North so thats a plus. Maybe if I can keep the greenies off of the kumquat tree it will catch back up and produce but I'll admit its been a sacrificial plant, let the worms have it so they dont fuck with anything else


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

Some from this morning


----------



## sandhill larry (Feb 4, 2017)

Looking good VN. Some of the seedlings are pretty leggy though. Are you going to bury some of the stem when you transplant?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks that's nothing. They'll get bondage


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 4, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thanks that's nothing. They'll get bondage


Woohoo! Now I'm interested!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

They'll get buried Larry but also will get some of this. They just look stretchy by picture angle. They aren't bad though


----------



## sandhill larry (Feb 4, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> They'll get buried Larry but also will get some of this. They just look stretchy by picture angle. They aren't bad though
> 
> View attachment 3893670 View attachment 3893671


That is pretty neat. Will the stems put down roots where it's touching the dirt?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> That is pretty neat. Will the stems put down roots where it's touching the dirt?


Yes they will


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

Those pics are from a friends grow. He starts immediately


----------



## sandhill larry (Feb 4, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Those pics are from a friends grow. He starts immediately


That is about the youngest Lean Over Baby I've seen. You got to train them early.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 4, 2017)

Strengthens the stem and keeps them low


----------



## sandhill larry (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

Well ya'll know the background. I have what could be a very hard week ahead and would appreciate any positive energy anyone can muster. If something doesnt flip pronto I don't foresee there being a family any more to work towards. I never could have imagined this dragging out this fucking long. Anyway, I would appreciate any positive energy my way.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 5, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Well ya'll know the background. I have what could be a very hard week ahead and would appreciate any positive energy anyone can muster. If something doesnt flip pronto I don't foresee there being a family any more to work towards. I never could have imagined this dragging out this fucking long. Anyway, I would appreciate any positive energy my way.


You know I'm always pulling for you, bro.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> You know I'm always pulling for you, bro.


Im not pulling that sounds gay..but im turning my positive thoughts in your direction vn this week mate for sure


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 5, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Im not pulling that sounds gay..but im turning my positive thoughts in your direction vn this week mate for sure


Pull my finger...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

much appreciated guys. I never doubt either one of you are sending positive thoughts. Goes both ways...


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 5, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> much appreciated guys. I never doubt either one of you are sending positive thoughts. Goes both ways...


Yeah man, it's been a tough week for me, not gonna lie.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Yeah man, it's been a tough week for me, not gonna lie.


I know it has, you been in my thoughts buddy


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

@sandhill larry This is some funny shit. All those stretchy ones we were talking about are no longer stretchy. They are all standing up straight except 1, which I figure is on its way up too..must have not liked that bondage talk...yday was first time feed of Alaska fish too so they might be energized...


----------



## Javadog (Feb 5, 2017)

Hope Springs Eternal!


----------



## pineappleman420 (Feb 5, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Well ya'll know the background. I have what could be a very hard week ahead and would appreciate any positive energy anyone can muster. If something doesnt flip pronto I don't foresee there being a family any more to work towards. I never could have imagined this dragging out this fucking long. Anyway, I would appreciate any positive energy my way.


I'll focus on sending prosperity vibes your way. Hope shit gets better man. All positive energy your way...


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 5, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Well ya'll know the background. I have what could be a very hard week ahead and would appreciate any positive energy anyone can muster. If something doesnt flip pronto I don't foresee there being a family any more to work towards. I never could have imagined this dragging out this fucking long. Anyway, I would appreciate any positive energy my way.


Good mojo and Positive vibes sent out to you and the fam dude!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

Javadog said:


> Hope Springs Eternal!





pineappleman420 said:


> I'll focus on sending prosperity vibes your way. Hope shit gets better man. All positive energy your way...





bassman999 said:


> Good mojo and Positive vibes sent out to you and the fam dude!


Thanks guys, appreciate it


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 5, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thanks guys, appreciate it


Hey what am I, chopped liver?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Hey what am I, chopped liver?


It was up there...."much appreciated guys. I never doubt either one of you are sending positive thoughts. Goes both ways.."


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 5, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> It was up there...."much appreciated guys. I never doubt either one of you are sending positive thoughts. Goes both ways.."


Here I was just trying to give you grief lol


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Here I was just trying to give you grief lol


sorry for missing the joke, heads a bit fucked up you could say....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

So one plant was still getting fucked about with white flies, weird how they focus on one fucking plant. Just gave her a bath in chili powder, soap, & LAB. Fuck off you little cunts ffs!!!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> So one plant was still getting fucked about with white flies, weird how they focus on one fucking plant. Just gave her a bath in chili powder, soap, & LAB. Fuck off you little cunts ffs!!!!


No matter wat i did i just could not get them to leave my ww at home last yr but they didnt touch the bubblegum that was next to it ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 5, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Here I was just trying to give you grief lol


you have learnt off buck well


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 5, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> No matter wat i did i just could not get them to leave my ww at home last yr but they didnt touch the bubblegum that was next to it ?


Yep they arent touching the Quantum Kush right beside the damn thing, and they arent touching the other sister of that plant either, but they been focused on that one since get go, its the one with the lighter colored leaves on bottom....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 6, 2017)

After a making it rain session


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 9, 2017)

Looks like they managed to lose all the pics so theres no reason to be here.


----------



## sandhill larry (Feb 9, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Looks like they managed to lose all the pics so theres no reason to be here.


Give them a little time. They had a shit storm the last few days. It's good just to be able to talk to you guys.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 9, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Looks like they managed to lose all the pics so theres no reason to be here.


I think they will fix it, well at least I hope so


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 9, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> Give them a little time. They had a shit storm the last few days. It's good just to be able to talk to you guys.


Yeah I was going more than a lil stir crazy here!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 9, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I think they will fix it, well at least I hope so


I hope so, but Im not holding my breath. Theyve lost them before to never return, I'll give some time to see but if not, my thread is useless as are many others....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 9, 2017)

For whoever doesnt know my IG is connected_eternally


----------



## eddy600 (Feb 9, 2017)

With Trump & Sessions some are probably happy to see their pictures gone.I tried to post a picture of some plants under a light for four weeks to give you an idea of size but they wouldn't upload.I think a light would work wonders and give you a nice harvest


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 9, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> With Trump & Sessions some are probably happy to see their pictures gone.I tried to post a picture of some plants under a light for four weeks to give you an idea of size but they wouldn't upload.I think a light would work wonders and give you a nice harvest


plants are under lights at night now for 3 hours longer, they are revegging and growing up...can see them on IG....


----------



## sandhill larry (Feb 9, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> For whoever doesnt know my IG is connected_eternally


I will follow you.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 9, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> For whoever doesnt know my IG is connected_eternally


Cancelled my ig...


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 9, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Cancelled my ig...


Really?


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 9, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Really?


Yeah mate cant b fucked with it to be honest
I hated facebook fucked that off and although ig is not in the same basket as fb it really dont serve much purpose for me


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 9, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Yeah mate cant b fucked with it to be honest
> I hated facebook fucked that off and although ig is not in the same basket as fb it really dont serve much purpose for me


I'm with you, mate. I don't have either of those and don't want them.

I like my fellow nuthouse dwellers here on RIU and that's enough for me!


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 9, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I'm with you, mate. I don't have either of those and don't want them.
> 
> I like my fellow nuthouse dwellers here on RIU and that's enough for me!


My wife spends heaps of time on fb but i dont mind cos i always have riu on when im home ..and at work when time allows lol
Learnt so much made many friends


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 9, 2017)

IG was there when RIU was down but dont go on much normally


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 10, 2017)

I like the IG group chats, they stay open once created and a lot of them contain some good info.plus you can exchange pics instantly to get help or advice on an issue


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 10, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> I like the IG group chats, they stay open once created and a lot of them contain some good info.plus you can exchange pics instantly to get help or advice on an issue


I cant post weed on there so it got boring for me


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 10, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> I like the IG group chats, they stay open once created and a lot of them contain some good info.plus you can exchange pics instantly to get help or advice on an issue


Yip I like it too. If I want to read you know where to find me @Bbcchance . pictures, well IG


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 10, 2017)

RIU served the purpose...it put us all together and yeah I learned here and have had a lot of good convos here but I can't deal with way shits run anymore. It bothers me and the lax security definitely bothers me....


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 10, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I cant post weed on there so it got boring for me


Why? Make an account not your name


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 10, 2017)

Some pretty badass givaways on IG too, I never win those either, but there's always some dank beans up for grabs lol


----------



## mushroom head (Feb 10, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> Some pretty badass givaways on IG too, I never win those either, but there's always some dank beans up for grabs lol


Just gotta keep playing buddy I thought the same until I won


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 10, 2017)

Bbcchance said:


> I like the IG group chats, they stay open once created and a lot of them contain some good info.plus you can exchange pics instantly to get help or advice on an issue


No pics here so IG has a 1 up on RIU now, but I wont post pics there of weed


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 10, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Why? Make an account not your name


Links to Google and facebook so no go for me


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 10, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Links to Google and facebook so no go for me


It only does that if you let it, I've never had anyone in my FB or Google contacts list try to follow my insta yet, it offers me to find them on insta I just resist the temptation


----------



## mushroom head (Feb 10, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Links to Google and facebook so no go for me


Yah that's only if you let it. @Bbcchance is correct


----------



## pineappleman420 (Feb 10, 2017)

Hope all is well...


----------



## Jubilant (Feb 10, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Links to Google and facebook so no go for me


My IG is un-tieable to me it's all in the settings


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 10, 2017)

Jubilant said:


> My IG is un-tieable to me it's all in the settings


I didnt do mine right, so choice is dont post or close it and make a new one I guess


----------



## Jubilant (Feb 10, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I didnt do mine right, so choice is dont post or close it and make a new one I guess


Make a new one brother!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 10, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Links to Google and facebook so no go for me


unlink them you dont have to have that shit linked do you? Make a fake account like me


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 10, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> unlink them you dont have to have that shit linked do you? Make a fake account like me


I think it made me link them, or maybe it was easier, damn Google even fucked up my youtube acct a few years ago. Something to do with gmail I think


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 11, 2017)

TWS said:


> It's not coincidence. The Dea has Infiltrated RIU and all pictures and urls have been confiscated. It Is the first step in Trump's and Session's scheme to repeal marijuana reform. I hope everybody is digging in and bolting down their doors.


I call bullshit


----------



## Jubilant (Feb 11, 2017)

TWS said:


> It's not coincidence. The Dea has Infiltrated RIU and all pictures and urls have been confiscated. It Is the first step in Trump's and Session's scheme to repeal marijuana reform. I hope everybody is digging in and bolting down their doors.


Confiscated the URLS
This fucking guy


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 11, 2017)

Im hanging around to bullshit, cant take that from me, but I'll be fucked if Im posting anymore pictures....


----------



## Jubilant (Feb 11, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Im hanging around to bullshit, cant take that from me, but I'll be fucked if Im posting anymore pictures....


So long as I get to see you beautiful garden on IG that's okay with me


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 11, 2017)

Jubilant said:


> So long as I get to see you beautiful garden on IG that's okay with me


Thanks brother, you got it


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 11, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> I think it made me link them, or maybe it was easier, damn Google even fucked up my youtube acct a few years ago. Something to do with gmail I think


It asks, makes it easy to link them but you just select NO


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 11, 2017)

Jubilant said:


> Confiscated the URLS
> This fucking guy





TWS said:


> It's not coincidence. The Dea has Infiltrated RIU and all pictures and urls have been confiscated. It Is the first step in Trump's and Session's scheme to repeal marijuana reform. I hope everybody is digging in and bolting down their doors.


lol


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 11, 2017)

Lulz

You guys, paranoid much?


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 12, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Lulz
> 
> You guys, paranoid much?


I am bunkered down and ready for trumps special dea agents to come and jail me for an outdoor plant and 5 grams of dried but in my possession..they sould only be worried about the 5 grams more than the frozen body in my chest freezer


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Feb 12, 2017)

Are u guys just being stupid or are u guys serious about RIU being 'watched' or whatever? what's going on?


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> Specially for some guy who put his zip code in his avatar. It don't get much easier than that.


So why did you vote for it?


----------



## Jubilant (Feb 12, 2017)

Man I love that ignore button.


----------



## Jubilant (Feb 12, 2017)

You get and ignore, and YOU get an ignore!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 12, 2017)

Yeah I like that button too and Ive already used it, but I still don't want that shit over here, everyone else can still see it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 12, 2017)

How's the garden doing Vnsmoker? What is your favorite Indica?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 12, 2017)

Garden is doing great, theres some pics on instagram. Dr Who would be my favorite wide leaf dominant I enjoy.


----------



## sunni (Feb 12, 2017)

TWS said:


> It's not coincidence. The Dea has Infiltrated RIU and all pictures and urls have been confiscated. It Is the first step in Trump's and Session's scheme to repeal marijuana reform. I hope everybody is digging in and bolting down their doors.


Lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 12, 2017)

Joke or not now im looking out from behind my curtains like a paranoid twit 
Doesnt help that one has a few weeks to go lol


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 12, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Joke or not now im looking out from behind my curtains like a paranoid twit
> Doesnt help that one has a few weeks to go lol


Oh no! The thermal imaging can see you huddled in front of the window like a stoner! Quick act chill or your soooo busted!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 12, 2017)

I always hated the paranoia that came with growing illegally. The worst was living in Tuson Arizona and hearing the getto birds flying right over my house with the bright search light circling my house and I just had a 4x4 tent indoor grow. I prefer living in Oregon.


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 12, 2017)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> I always hated the paranoia that came with growing illegally. The worst was living in Tuson Arizona and hearing the getto birds flying right over my house with the bright search light circling my house and I just had a 4x4 tent indoor grow. I prefer living in Oregon.


I live next door to a helipad, still get freaked out a bit sometimes


----------



## TWS (Feb 12, 2017)

sunni said:


> Lol


Thank you sunni for cleaning up my childish antics that I succumbed to.
My apologies Vnsmkr.


----------



## Javadog (Feb 12, 2017)

Just keep in mind that every government teetotaler has his own Romper Room:




(Heaven forfend I be a Hypocritizer!)


----------



## Jubilant (Feb 12, 2017)

Haha I live is a heavy air traffic area and I have copters over my house all the time. It is quite intense


----------



## CaliSmokes (Feb 12, 2017)

The big ol fat brown fed plane with a 100 windows flying low enough to scrape your plants is taking pics around 5:00 today.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 12, 2017)

Jubilant said:


> Haha I live is a heavy air traffic area and I have copters over my house all the time. It is quite intense


I live by a fly zone for military


----------



## CaliSmokes (Feb 12, 2017)

So is anybody actually growing in a rooftop in Asia?


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 12, 2017)

Amazing how many of us in high air traffic areas flock to a rooftop grow isn't it?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 12, 2017)

What do you think this thread is? Im not talking about this politics shit being discussed the last 3 or 4 pages.....honestly if you had looked at the thread you wouldnt have asked that silly question...


----------



## CaliSmokes (Feb 12, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> What do you think this thread is? Im not talking about this politics shit being discussed the last 3 or 4 pages.....honestly if you had looked at the thread you wouldnt have asked that silly question...


Crap. Pissing contest.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 12, 2017)

CaliSmokes said:


> Crap. Pissing contest.


Well obviously you didnt read the rest of the thread....And if you came over here to make comments like that, then find something else to look at, Im not here for pissing contest or CRAP as you call it


----------



## CaliSmokes (Feb 12, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Well obviously you didnt read the rest of the thread....And if you came over here to make comments like that, then find something else to look at, Im not here for pissing contest or CRAP as you call it


I did read some it. But it went down hill. See yah ! I'll come back when pictures are back.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 12, 2017)

CaliSmokes said:


> I did read some it. But it went down hill. See yah ! I'll come back when pictures are back.


Yeah without pictures threads are a bit fucked here tbh...If you start from page 1 there are a fuckload of pictures....if they ever come back...To answer your initial question, yes, I am


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 12, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> What do you think this thread is? Im not talking about this politics shit being discussed the last 3 or 4 pages.....honestly if you had looked at the thread you wouldnt have asked that silly question...


Your a rude cunt sometimes


----------



## Javadog (Feb 12, 2017)

I think that the outage has left the site stressed and less happy.

(.....aaaand this thread can get a bit snappy anyway ;0)


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 12, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Your a rude cunt sometimes


lol, if I am its for good reason bud....


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 12, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> lol, if I am its for good reason bud....


Damn straight, fucker! Lol


----------



## eddy600 (Feb 12, 2017)

Went for a bike ride at the beach and this thread blows up,sorry it seems my post started it.I put five plants out yesterday and one is already showing female a GSC bag seed.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 12, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> Went for a bike ride at the beach and this thread blows up,sorry it seems my post started it.I put five plants out yesterday and one is already showing female a GSC bag seed.


Your a cunt then


----------



## eddy600 (Feb 12, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Your a cunt then


 Is it safe to take off my red hat and post a picture?


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 12, 2017)

eddy600 said:


> Is it safe to take off my red hat and post a picture?


Only if you dont mind the dea printing your pic on their wanted hit list lol


----------



## pineappleman420 (Feb 12, 2017)

Gardens looking great! Nice star fruit


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks Pineappleman420. This afternoon took a big bowl of soapy water, meat from 1 leaf of Aloe, and a teaspoon of LAB and dunked all the seedlings in it, gave them a good bath. Ive not noticed white flies on the plants but noticed some when I went up this morning and started moving plants around, those little cunts were in the air. Then I dumped it all on the older plants soaked the shit out of them. Everything looking pretty crazy revegging but they are putting on some weight. Already spotted a couple males out of the seedling bunch which I'll be putting out back with the other males soon, they arent very far along.


----------



## pineappleman420 (Feb 13, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thanks Pineappleman420. This afternoon took a big bowl of soapy water, meat from 1 leaf of Aloe, and a teaspoon of LAB and dunked all the seedlings in it, gave them a good bath. Ive not noticed white flies on the plants but noticed some when I went up this morning and started moving plants around, those little cunts were in the air. Then I dumped it all on the older plants soaked the shit out of them. Everything looking pretty crazy revegging but they are putting on some weight. Already spotted a couple males out of the seedling bunch which I'll be putting out back with the other males soon, they arent very far along.


When I did gorilla outdoor gardening back home I always had a sacrificel sweet potato plant because the bugs would attack that and leave my babies alone...


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 13, 2017)

Well this aint gorilla lol, its my vegetable garden too, I dont want the fuckers on anything


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 13, 2017)

I was just over having a look on the "job" network site unlinkedin, should be named cantlinkfuck and had a laugh. Some recruiter posted these pictures up of his new staff, a girl and a boy dressed up, must be just out of uni. They literally look 12 years old....no wonder people cant find work when "professionals" like these are spearheading recruitment drives, their title in 6 months will undoubtedly be drilling and completion senior specialist....The caption says "if you are looking for your next contract get in touch"...yeah ok.


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 13, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Thanks Pineappleman420. This afternoon took a big bowl of soapy water, meat from 1 leaf of Aloe, and a teaspoon of LAB and dunked all the seedlings in it, gave them a good bath. Ive not noticed white flies on the plants but noticed some when I went up this morning and started moving plants around, those little cunts were in the air. Then I dumped it all on the older plants soaked the shit out of them. Everything looking pretty crazy revegging but they are putting on some weight. Already spotted a couple males out of the seedling bunch which I'll be putting out back with the other males soon, they arent very far along.



A good companion plant to use to ward off White Fly is Marigolds. I once had a grow op in a shed and my plants got infested with White Flies. I planted several Marigold plants just outside the door, and never had White Flies again.

I found that a large Mulberry tree in my front yard was also infested with White Flies, and in research I discovered that an ingredient in worm castings was good at killing them, so I watered that area several times with worm castings tea, and that tree was cleared of White Flies, too.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 13, 2017)

rollitup said:


> A good companion plant to use to ward off White Fly is Marigolds. I once had a grow op in a shed and my plants got infested with White Flies. I planted several Marigold plants just outside the door, and never had White Flies again.
> 
> I found that a large Mulberry tree in my front yard was also infested with White Flies, and in research I discovered that an ingredient in worm castings was good at killing them, so I watered that area several times with worm castings tea, and that tree was cleared of White Flies, too.


Ill be finding marigold plant then for next season


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 13, 2017)

rollitup said:


> A good companion plant to use to ward off White Fly is Marigolds. I once had a grow op in a shed and my plants got infested with White Flies. I planted several Marigold plants just outside the door, and never had White Flies again.
> 
> I found that a large Mulberry tree in my front yard was also infested with White Flies, and in research I discovered that an ingredient in worm castings was good at killing them, so I watered that area several times with worm castings tea, and that tree was cleared of White Flies, too.


That's good info, cheers


----------



## Javadog (Feb 13, 2017)

Yes, thanks for the time.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 13, 2017)

Good info Rolli, thats the kind of info we like. It is appreciated.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 13, 2017)

Upcanning today. Still another 13 to go, got the Sourkaberry, BLP x Chernobyl, & a few of the Bodhi crosses down. Now to go recycle some soil thats been dormant for a minute and get at least 8 more of the 13 left done. I may kill a few in the process (on purpose), but thats the way it works.
Also collected pollen from my 3 male donors (Karma Headbanger, Karma OG, HNW Quantum Kush), bagged the tops with ziplocks, shook pollen in, stripped leaves off, and broke the tops off into those same bags. Those males are done and dusted literally.
Next project is to acquire some new promix/lava mix and get all these land & heir testers down @LandAndHeir . Have some bs going now regarding our house so I hope I can get that taken care of and keep moving forward but its not looking too hot. We may be out of a house by tomorrow if I cant settle it.


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 13, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Upcanning today. Still another 13 to go, got the Sourkaberry, BLP x Chernobyl, & a few of the Bodhi crosses down. Now to go recycle some soil thats been dormant for a minute and get at least 8 more of the 13 left done. I may kill a few in the process (on purpose), but thats the way it works.
> Also collected pollen from my 3 male donors (Karma Headbanger, Karma OG, HNW Quantum Kush), bagged the tops with ziplocks, shook pollen in, stripped leaves off, and broke the tops off into those same bags. Those males are done and dusted literally.
> Next project is to acquire some new promix/lava mix and get all these land & heir testers down @LandAndHeir . Have some bs going now regarding our house so I hope I can get that taken care of and keep moving forward but its not looking too hot. We may be out of a house by tomorrow if I cant settle it.


Your landlord needs to chill the fuck out and smoke a joint or 10. It's fucked you been there so long and they treat u like some new tenant.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 13, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Upcanning today. Still another 13 to go, got the Sourkaberry, BLP x Chernobyl, & a few of the Bodhi crosses down. Now to go recycle some soil thats been dormant for a minute and get at least 8 more of the 13 left done. I may kill a few in the process (on purpose), but thats the way it works.
> Also collected pollen from my 3 male donors (Karma Headbanger, Karma OG, HNW Quantum Kush), bagged the tops with ziplocks, shook pollen in, stripped leaves off, and broke the tops off into those same bags. Those males are done and dusted literally.
> Next project is to acquire some new promix/lava mix and get all these land & heir testers down @LandAndHeir . Have some bs going now regarding our house so I hope I can get that taken care of and keep moving forward but its not looking too hot. We may be out of a house by tomorrow if I cant settle it.


U know what im talking bout when i say stash em away send em later mate when ur in the clear...every dollar counts and id rather wait till im finished before recieving u know wat i mean knuckles ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 13, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> U know what im talking bout when i say stash em away send em later mate when ur in the clear...every dollar counts and id rather wait till im finished before recieving u know wat i mean knuckles ?


Yep clear brother.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 13, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Yep clear brother.


im gonna fuck my wife for valentines day tonight like im fucking giving it to your landlord


----------



## ShLUbY (Feb 13, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> lol I love some fucking wine, but that costs money


they will go for vinegar too bud, cheaper than the wine  same principle


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 14, 2017)

ShLUbY said:


> they will go for vinegar too bud, cheaper than the wine  same principle


kentucky brother already hooked me up with some recipes , no time or money for that right now though. When Im able...


----------



## ShLUbY (Feb 14, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> kentucky brother already hooked me up with some recipes , no time or money for that right now though. When Im able...


Yeah i saw some of your posts, not sure what your struggle is currently but i wish you all the best man. Sending good vibes your way my friend


----------



## sandhill larry (Feb 24, 2017)

We're back up VN. Not that it is any fun without pictures.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 24, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> We're back up VN. Not that it is any fun without pictures.


Create pictures of the mind, with words.

Like Hemingway. No pressure...


----------



## sandhill larry (Feb 24, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Create pictures of the mind, with words.
> 
> Like Hemingway. No pressure...


No pressure. I wrote for four years. Did 7 1/2 novels. None of them would be mistaken for The Old Man and the Sea.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 24, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> No pressure. I wrote for four years. Did 7 1/2 novels. None of them would be mistaken for The Old Man and the Sea.


Wow! What were they about?


----------



## sandhill larry (Feb 24, 2017)

The first one was timed around the Christmas Flood in Emden East Frisia in 1717. Adventure stuff, with just enough business and trade thrown in to make it interesting to me. I took three boys through that storm and all the way to Ocracoke Island North Carolina on 11-22-1718. It was trash, but it kept me busy for a while. I set it down one day, and haven't been back at it since.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 24, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> The first one was timed around the Christmas Flood in Emden East Frisia in 1717. Adventure stuff, with just enough business and trade thrown in to make it interesting to me. I took three boys through that storm and all the way to Ocracoke Island North Carolina on 11-22-1718. It was trash, but it kept me busy for a while. I set it down one day, and haven't been back at it since.


Was it published?


----------



## sandhill larry (Feb 24, 2017)

No. I got as far as opening an account with Kindle Direct, but I never uploaded them. They are not very good. I went through a period where I was reading all the westerns in the public library because I had never read westerns, so they would be new to me. I read a lot of books by a Blackstone or something like that. They were kind of crap, and he had about 100 of them. I thought if this guy can write, so can I. It took me a while to find a hook, but once I did, I stuck with it for four years.


----------



## sandhill larry (Feb 24, 2017)

I did post one online at an alt-history naval fiction site. If you want to check it out, I can PM you the details.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Feb 25, 2017)

I won't be posting here anymore to keep up the numbers for the fuckwit clan.


----------



## bi polar express (Feb 25, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> I won't be posting here anymore to keep up the numbers for the fuckwit clan.


Wu tang clan ain't nothing to fuck with it


----------



## DST (Feb 25, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> I was just over having a look on the "job" network site unlinkedin, should be named cantlinkfuck and had a laugh. Some recruiter posted these pictures up of his new staff, a girl and a boy dressed up, must be just out of uni. They literally look 12 years old....no wonder people cant find work when "professionals" like these are spearheading recruitment drives, their title in 6 months will undoubtedly be drilling and completion senior specialist....The caption says "if you are looking for your next contract get in touch"...yeah ok.


State of the recruitment industry these days is a joke. It stems from everyone squeezing the life out of everybody. Margins are down particularly in the contracts field and recruitment companies can't find decent recruiters because anyone worth their own salt goes off on their own. I fucking hate the industry as you get tarred with the same brush as all these snotty nose consultants that constantly cold call managers 20.million times per day. "I made 1000 calls and annoyed 998 people....I got 1 wrong number and an answer machine"....what a belter of a day in the office. Fokkin halfwits. As for LinkedIn...don't even get me started on that. I have never made 1 placement from it and have been there since it started. I even paid them for inmails at one point. Waste of space that as well. It's like everything in life.....its who you know that counts.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 25, 2017)

It has taken me three years to find some good recruiters.
LinkedIn was OK when I was paying for it (part of my severance from Samsung). Now it is crap. 
And as for getting painted with the same brush - I have been telecommuting for 20 years for Xerox, HP, Quest Software, Danaher, Beckman Coulter, Samsung, WD...
Now nobody allows 1099 work or telecommuting because of all of the bad consultants. So I am stuck working on a W2 for some offshore company who pays zero benefits and zero holiday pay. The client loves me and has extended my contract but they are moving away at the end of the year.

Don't even get me started on age discrimination! When I am a perfect fit for a large corporation, the reply from their HR is "we have closed that position" because they can't say they found anybody more qualified than I am.

I should be running the Digital Content department for Google or Amazon at this point!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 25, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> I won't be posting here anymore to keep up the numbers for the fuckwit clan.


Don't go, I'll miss you.


----------



## DST (Feb 27, 2017)

Mohican said:


> It has taken me three years to find some good recruiters.
> LinkedIn was OK when I was paying for it (part of my severance from Samsung). Now it is crap.
> And as for getting painted with the same brush - I have been telecommuting for 20 years for Xerox, HP, Quest Software, Danaher, Beckman Coulter, Samsung, WD...
> Now nobody allows 1099 work or telecommuting because of all of the bad consultants. So I am stuck working on a W2 for some offshore company who pays zero benefits and zero holiday pay. The client loves me and has extended my contract but they are moving away at the end of the year.
> ...


According to my brain I should be running the World....if not the Universe by now lol.
You are lucky you got a response from an HR department Mo....fucking pond life most of them (and that's giving frogs a bad name).


----------



## Mohican (Feb 27, 2017)

I thought you were!


----------



## DST (Feb 28, 2017)

Mohican said:


> I thought you were!


I am not orange enough and I am a really bad liar.


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 28, 2017)

DST said:


> I am not orange enough and I am a really bad liar.


To be fair, His Chumpness pretty much sucks at lying, too.


----------



## DST (Feb 28, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> To be fair, His Chumpness pretty much sucks at lying, too.


Very true, 

ok, I have really big hands then


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 28, 2017)

I like oranges


----------



## rsbigdaddy (Apr 13, 2017)

bassman999 said:


> Psycho Killer 2View attachment 3867503 View attachment 3867505


Is the Psycho Killer tall plant did you top that one


----------



## wildfire97936 (Apr 16, 2017)

I'm fuckin back, where's that Aussie @ruby fruit, I wanna talk drunk shit


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Apr 16, 2017)

wildfire97936 said:


> I'm fuckin back, where's that Aussie @ruby fruit, I wanna talk drunk shit


Last I saw he rode his kangaroo to Quigley's


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 16, 2017)

wildfire97936 said:


> I'm fuckin back, where's that Aussie @ruby fruit, I wanna talk drunk shit


Gdaaaaay fuckeeeeer hows it hanging ya goat


----------



## wildfire97936 (Apr 16, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Gdaaaaay fuckeeeeer hows it hanging ya goat


It's hanging like a swing at a shitty park, droopy and alone. Oh shit is that tmi?


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 16, 2017)

wildfire97936 said:


> It's hanging like a swing at a shitty park, droopy and alone. Oh shit is that tmi?


wooyeah..im on edge wife comes home after 4 days away today..house is clean ive got it smelling good dishes are done washing is done...shes gonna walk in...and im gonna say get in the bedroom bitch and she will ..cos she loves me


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 16, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> wooyeah..im on edge wife comes home after 4 days away today..house is clean ive got it smelling good dishes are done washing is done...shes gonna walk in...and im gonna say get in the bedroom bitch and she will ..cos she loves me


And because you've been a good bitch and done the dishes lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 16, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> And because you've been a good bitch and done the dishes lol


Thats prob 90% of it lol


----------



## ttystikk (Apr 16, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Thats prob 90% of it lol


Girls are weird. They get hot for guys who do housework.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 16, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Girls are weird. They get hot for guys who do housework.


yeah I had one come around this morning while I was doing stuff...pretty sure she came onto me lol


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 19, 2017)

rsbigdaddy said:


> Is the Psycho Killer tall plant did you top that one


Neither of my Psychos got that tall really. I didnt top either one, but longer veg they would need it possibly. One pheno had 50% stretch in flower other 125-150% stretch. I only popped 3 seed so not a really great pheno selection.

Both phenos had a mild scent not as strong as I hoped.
One lemony, one funkier with lemon also. 1-10 scale of smell 5


----------



## wildfire97936 (Apr 22, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> wooyeah..im on edge wife comes home after 4 days away today..house is clean ive got it smelling good dishes are done washing is done...shes gonna walk in...and im gonna say get in the bedroom bitch and she will ..cos she loves me


Love and tolerate are pretty synonymous ya ol' wank eye bastard.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 26, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> yeah I had one come around this morning while I was doing stuff...pretty sure she came onto me lol


It was a dream, you old cunt


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 26, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> It was a dream, you old cunt


He's alive!! How's things mate? You been off working have you?


----------



## Dabbinblunted (Jun 26, 2017)

You got any monsters going over there @Vnsmkr ??


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hope everything is well bro @Vnsmkr


----------



## sandhill larry (Jun 26, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> It was a dream, you old cunt


Hey Buddy. How are you doing? Long time no hear. Hope all is well.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 26, 2017)

Hoping that all is well....keeping busy is good. :0)


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 26, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> It was a dream, you old cunt


Ay motherfucker hows it hanging cunt ?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jun 27, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Ay motherfucker hows it hanging cunt ?


Good, finally working aye. Off at it now


----------



## DST (Jun 27, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Good, finally working aye. Off at it now


Good to hear lad.


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 27, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Good, finally working aye. Off at it now


Really good news man, been wondering how you and yours have been.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 27, 2017)

Couldn't stay away from us lovely chaps could you!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 27, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Good, finally working aye. Off at it now


Where have you been?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 27, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Good, finally working aye. Off at it now


----------



## doug mirabelli (Jun 28, 2017)

Hey man just read the first page of your thread and wanted to ask a couple questions. How do you preserve your seeds? How long can you keep them before germming? I got the s African kwazulu back in the day as kind of a gorilla grow. Loved the description on attitude. It was a pretty energetic high eh? Cheers


----------



## RM3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Where have you been?


where you should be


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 28, 2017)

RM3 said:


> where you should be


I'll come chill.


----------



## sandhill larry (Jul 1, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Good, finally working aye. Off at it now


Great news.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 2, 2017)

sandhill larry said:


> Great news.


Karma going around


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Jul 6, 2017)

Vnsmkr said:


> Good, finally working aye. Off at it now


Happy to hear ur on ur feet again working  Life can be hard sometimes. Good karma sent ur way!


----------



## MaiNiaK420 (Jul 6, 2017)

Glad to see your still kicking...!!


----------



## sforza (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 9, 2017)




----------

